# [Sponsored] Logitech G Pro Gaming Mouse Review - by Ino



## gunit2004

I still have yet to read the thread, but you mean to tell me you had it this entire time?

Haha, sneaky sneaky.


----------



## JustinSane

83 grams sweet baby jesus let me preorder now! Looks so nice! Thank you Logitech!


----------



## daniel0731ex

Can you compare it to the MiCO in size? Thanks.


----------



## exitone

About time! Shame about braided cable. I do think they stuck a bit too much to the 'basic shape', however, there is a market that wants nothing but quality hardware. Just look at the mousefeet lol


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> I still have yet to read the thread, but you mean to tell me you had it this entire time?
> 
> Haha, sneaky sneaky.


Well, yes, I have been beta testing it for quite a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Can you compare it to the MiCO in size? Thanks.


I never had a MiCO, sorry.


----------



## daniel0731ex

BTW, product page link:

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/pro-gaming-mouse


----------



## the1onewolf

Looking forward to this


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Drops september 10th


----------



## daniel0731ex

What's this part?


----------



## m4gg0t

Omg, he had it the whole time! Looks like an awesome mouse! Can't wait to get my hands on one, hopefully it gets released in Singapore.

How are the side buttons and the middle click?


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Drops september 10th


Ugh. A month until I'm gonna get my hands on this mouse. Such a long time NotLikeThis


----------



## aayman_farzand

omg what is that circular feet...the G900 and G303 glide so much better without the feet near the sensor.

Regardless, looks like a great mouse and I will probably be buying one on release.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Ino you have a big hand. You palm, no pain at all in longer gaming sessions?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Wonder why the switch to a mechanical encoder?


----------



## CPate

We wanted to try something new.

Also we found that people preferred the feeling of the mechanical encoder for bhopping.


----------



## L4dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> As you can see there is no cursor movement which means the lens is fixed.


Yay, we have a light, smooth edge, compact, ambidextrous mouse with the 3366 sensor and spring button system like the G303 minus the lens movement!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We wanted to try something new.
> 
> Also we found that people preferred the feeling of the mechanical encoder for bhopping.


It's late you should be sleeping. Lol


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We wanted to try something new.
> 
> Also we found that people preferred the feeling of the mechanical encoder for bhopping.


Man I adore your optical encoders!. Whats the expected lifespan on it?

Also I still remeber the Logitech g3 mouse. Was my favourite shape. And when I transplanted the mx518 into it it became awesome


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> It's late you should be sleeping. Lol


It's only midnight...


----------



## daniel0731ex

Screw covered by warranty sticker









Ino could you post picture of the ruined sticker on the bottom shell?


----------



## Skylit

makes sense why I really liked the scroll wheel.


----------



## costilletas

Why do you play with my mental health like this? Now I'll have to buy another mouse lol


----------



## Klopfer

10.september ...








but also good ... Im running out of money at the moment ( damn buying a House







) ...


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's only midnight...


You are in my time zone then, let's get a double double & talk. Lol

Edit: my treat.


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Man I adore your optical encoders!. Whats the expected lifespan on it?


I'm not permitted to be specific but it is hundreds of thousands of revolutions. Product has a two-year warranty.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Sweet Jesus, programmable dpi G90/G100s shape with side buttons!

I'm throwing my wallet on the monitor right now.

Too bad only 6 buttons, 8 buttons (2 on 2 sides) would be my perfect mouse as I'm ambi, switch hand depends on the keyboard.
Well, time to buy 60% and get this.

Edit: Stupid me forgot 1 extra button


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> I'm not permitted to be specific but it is hundreds of thousands of revolutions. Product has a two-year warranty.


Thank you for taking the time to answer our questions, Chris.

Does the warranty require the sticker to be intact?


----------



## CPate

Yes, the product is not intended to be opened.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Yes, the product is not intended to be opened.


Oh dear, let's hope that this part did not constitute much weight to begin with:


----------



## exitone

Aren't warranty if void stickers illegal? : http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/233120-microsoft-sony-and-other-manufacturers-still-use-illegal-warranty-void-if-removed-stickers


----------



## Maximillion

The funny thing is, I'm subbed to Ino's channel on YT and saw the review pop up in my sub box before even seeing this thread. For a split second I thought he accidentally made the video public or something, I was literally about to DL it before he realized his folly.

Anyway, as far as the mouse goes this is just the final confirmation that it is _in fact_ the mouse we've been waiting for.

Congrats and thanks to Logitech for finally nailing it. ggwp. RIP in peace to the gaming mouse industry, RIP in peace to this forum since there's nothing left to discuss.


----------



## m4gg0t

How are the Kaihl switches and the middle click with that weird switch?


----------



## NicoNicoNii

So if you're used to the G303 shape there's no real reason to switch to this one is there?


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Aren't warranty if void stickers illegal? : http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/233120-microsoft-sony-and-other-manufacturers-still-use-illegal-warranty-void-if-removed-stickers


I'm not an attorney. All I know is that our warranty documentation states that disassembling the product is grounds for disallowing a claim.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> I'm not permitted to be specific but it is hundreds of thousands of revolutions. Product has a two-year warranty.


Ill take that as long enough. Thank you!


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Yes, the product is not intended to be opened.


Are all logitech optical encoder the same on every mouse a.k.a interchangeable? or at least this one with G100s?
My logitech mouses stay with me very long . In fact, I'm still using my B100 from 5 years ago in the office, just changed the switch after double clicking problem

I have G100s right now, it will be collecting dust after buying this. Might as well cannibalize parts for spares after warranty expired.


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> Are all logitech optical encoder the same on every mouse a.k.a interchangeable? or at least this one with G100s?
> My logitech mouses stay with me very long . In fact, I'm still using my B100 from 5 years ago in the office, just changed the switch after double clicking problem
> 
> I have G100s right now, it will be collecting dust after buying this. Might as well cannibalize parts for spares after warranty expired.


No, you can't slot in an optomechanical encoder into this product.


----------



## TriviumKM

Literally smiling from ear to ear right now. Day 1 purchase!


----------



## mitavreb

This mouse is definiteley going to be recommended first for claw/fingertips grips. Pretty much killed the competition.

Can we expect a palm grip mouse next from Logitech?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Well CPate cant discuss future products but yeah that would make the most sense..


----------



## arandomguy

Was hoping the side buttons would be set a bit more further back. I guess will have to try it in a shop to see how it works.

I couldn't use the forward side button on my MX510 which was the first mouse I had with them. One of the reasons I bought the G300 was the fingertip buttons to avoid that issue but that has its own problems (can't use m1 at the same time).

Is the mouse wheel some sort of rubber or soft coating over plastic? The logitech product page makes it look like its just one piece of plastic.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Chris, would there likely to be an in-dept look on the thought process that went into the design decisions of this mouse?


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Chris, would there likely to be an in-dept look on the thought process that went into the design decisions of this mouse?


We created the Endeavor video to do that to an extent. If you have additional questions I'm happy to answer what I can though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> Is the mouse wheel some sort of rubber or soft coating over plastic? The logitech product page makes it look like its just one piece of plastic.


Wheel is rubber.


----------



## m4gg0t

I wonder if is possible to palm this mouse, seems kinda small for palm


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> 10.september ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but also good ... Im running out of money at the moment ( damn buying a House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ...


Hierarchy of needs, man. Mouse > House


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I wonder if is possible to palm this mouse, seems kinda small for palm


Ino palms the mouse, so it should be possible. His hands are 20+cm.


----------



## domon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We created the Endeavor video to do that to an extent. If you have additional questions I'm happy to answer what I can though.


Why that specific wheel tread? Why the logo change?


----------



## N30Nl0l

5off-at-logi
^
5$ code for checkout


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Oh dear, let's hope that this part did not constitute much weight to begin with:


or 3d print something with less weight. Can't help as it seems it is used to hold the sensor in place

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> No, you can't slot in an optomechanical encoder into this product.


Thank you, I just noticed it uses kailh encoder (missed the view internal shot button)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I wonder if is possible to palm this mouse, seems kinda small for palm


Possible but for I found it, uncomfortable to palm this mouse.
I use 131 grip pseudo claw grip with only 19cm hand (Sorry I went wonky typing palm)


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Hierarchy of needs, man. Mouse > House


Wife > Kids > Dog > Me


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We created the Endeavor video to do that to an extent. If you have additional questions I'm happy to answer what I can though.
> Wheel is rubber.


Have you thought of doing a Zowie and releasing this mouse in slightly different sizes?

Was the mx300 shape the benchmark and you went from there? Or did you just focus on a classic shape and it ended up being close to mx300?

What was the thought process behind the materials used for coating. The g303 had glossy parts, some coated. What was the thought behind that and what changed when you thought of this mouse

Has the tooling been changed to avoid sensor rattle in this mouse? Compared to the 303?

Why the logo change and why is it out of line with the gXXX numbering system? Did it not fit anywhere or would it cannibilize the 303?


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> Why that specific wheel tread? Why the logo change?


People liked the wheel tread.
The logo changed around the time we introduced Logi. It's been that way over a year now.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Ino palms the mouse, so it should be possible. His hands are 20+cm.


that's good to hear my hands are about 18.5cm, but i find the FK1 a little too small so i donno...


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I wonder if is possible to palm this mouse, seems kinda small for palm


I palm a G300 with a 122 grip and heel to the pad, so I'm going to be looking to the do the same with this. I'm actually wondering if I can fully use the side buttons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Wheel is rubber.


Thanks, one reason I held off buying the G502 was I didn't like the feel and sound of the hard metal wheel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> This mouse is definiteley going to be recommended first for claw/fingertips grips. Pretty much killed the competition.
> 
> Can we expect a palm grip mouse next from Logitech?


I would guess a G402 line update in order to incorporate the 3366 has to be somewhere in the works?

I'm actually thinking about maybe holding out for that possible update.


----------



## trhead

Looking good. Well done CPate and the Logi team


----------



## m4gg0t

i palm with 122, i had a G303 imported briefly and couldn't for the life of me get used to the shape my hands would just cramp up like hell so i returned it. Hopefully this mouse wont do that, maybe ill pick up the G100S cheap and try the shape out.


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Have you thought of doing a Zowie and releasing this mouse in slightly different sizes?
> 
> Was the mx300 shape the benchmark and you went from there? Or did you just focus on a classic shape and it ended up being close to mx300?
> 
> What was the thought process behind the materials used for coating. The g303 had glossy parts, some coated. What was the thought behind that and what changed when you thought of this mouse
> 
> Has the tooling been changed to avoid sensor rattle in this mouse? Compared to the 303?
> 
> Why the logo change and why is it out of line with the gXXX numbering system? Did it not fit anywhere or would it cannibilize the 303?


I am not permitted to discuss future product plans.

The G100s was the starting point.

We use a medium-heavy texture (MT110020 I think - not looking at spec right now) on the grip area/bottom case, and spray the keyplate and knuckle rest area with a UV-cured matte paint. The glossy areas on the G303 were not intended to be gripped. - grip area on a mouse is always designed to have your thumb under the thumb buttons and fingertips near the wheel.

The assembly process is different compared to G303, which should mitigate any such issues.

The Pro mouse was designed with and for pros, so we named it as such.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> I palm a G300 with a 122 grip and heel to the pad, so I'm going to be looking to the do the same with this. I'm actually wondering if I can fully use the side buttons.
> Thanks, one reason I held off buying the G502 was I didn't like the feel and sound of the hard metal wheel.
> I would guess a G402 line update in order to incorporate the 3366 has to be somewhere in the works?
> 
> I'm actually thinking about maybe holding out for that possible update.


Seems like we kinda palm the mouse the same way.


----------



## Ihateallmice

How exactly did you justify pricing this higher than g303? then again all logitech mice seem much more expensive on your site than in say Swedish stores. Still odd given that g303 and the Pro are the same price on the US site.

http://gaming.logitech.com/sv-se/gaming-mice


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> *Wife > Kids* > Dog > Me


back to the drawing board dude


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We wanted to try something new.
> 
> Also we found that people preferred the feeling of the mechanical encoder for bhopping.


Thank you for your reply!

My questions:

1) Is the LED assembly at the back sized large to act as ballast? One might say "remove that to save weight", but the mouse is already so light, I bet removing the LED assembly would put it out of balance, so that'd be a bad mod... and a warping of the original vision. It looks like a smart design!

2) I thought that having 2 giant Zowie-style mouse feet was best, because it distributes the weight load over a larger foot area, thus wearing down the foot surface less. Am I wrong? Why the small feet plus the one in the center?

Sweet simple mouse, I'm looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We created the Endeavor video to do that to an extent. If you have additional questions I'm happy to answer what I can though.
> Wheel is rubber.


Many thanks once again for you answering our questions so enthusiastically.

1. In accordance with the principle you mentioned previously, that the product portfolio is based on specific needs which you find the market does not yet offer. For instance, G900 is there to offer a wireless mouse that is actually even remotely competent for gaming, etc. What was the "market void" which your team identified when setting out to do this project, besides the point you have mentioned in the video?

2. Would you kindly articulate precisely what were the design objectives which the team outlined initially for this project? Constraints and trade-offs that you have made, etc.

3. What "lessons" from previous products did you incorporate in this project? What modifications from the G100s shape did you make that was a conscious design choice?

4. How long in development?

Finally -- As you have mentioned, the G100s was the basis upon which the market need was identified and refined, and specifically the M-UV55a shape was not considered. Now, I know that you cannot answer future product questions, so I would just like to ask: was the market void that was filled by this product only about a nice general-purpose shape, or was it also intended to fill the extreme fingertip-grip space as well? Or, is this product space considered not worth filling at all?


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> back to the drawing board dude


yea ,youre right Kids/Wife >Dog>some pets and animals my kids found>Me ....
but it's fine








I would do everything for them


----------



## muso

GG the search is over, do we just pack it in now?


----------



## Ickz

My only concern is the wheel switch. I hope it's not hard to press like the 303.

Are you guys preordering on Logitech's site or waiting til it's available on Amazon, etc?


----------



## Arizonian

When can we expect this to be available at Amazon or Newegg?


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> My only concern is the wheel switch. I hope it's not hard to press like the 303.
> 
> Are you guys preordering on Logitech's site or waiting til it's available on Amazon, etc?


US site = 70 dollar
EU/Sweden = 85 euros.

Not sure Kappa


----------



## ramraze

I have 2 questions

1) What is the coating like?

2) Logitech G web store shows it on preorder at 89.99 eur currently. Is that the final price? Or is this a mistake..


----------



## Ryusaki

Awsome review! I havent own a Logitech mice for a while, last one was G5. I am wondering if you configure your settings with the logitech software and you are going to uninstall the software afterwards will all th settings be saved?


----------



## khaine1711

Is the main mouse buttons spring-tensioned like the 303/900 or is it normal? Still an instant day 1 buy for me.

Seriously, this should be the zodiac year of the mouse ... a 3366 sensei with no gimmicky led display, a decent wireless mouse and now a proper 3366 g100s


----------



## m4gg0t

seems like Singapore wont be getting it locally, guess ill have to order it from the US.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> Awsome review! I havent own a Logitech mice for a while, last one was G5. I am wondering if you configure your settings with the logitech software and you are going to uninstall the software afterwards will all th settings be saved?


Yes, this one has onboard memory.


----------



## Ryusaki

Great !!!


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luminair*
> 
> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1) Is the LED assembly at the back sized large to act as ballast? One might say "remove that to save weight", but the mouse is already so light, I bet removing the LED assembly would put it out of balance, so that'd be a bad mod... and a warping of the original vision. It looks like a smart design!
> 
> 2) I thought that having 2 giant Zowie-style mouse feet was best, because it distributes the weight load over a larger foot area, thus wearing down the foot surface less. Am I wrong? Why the small feet plus the one in the center?
> 
> Sweet simple mouse, I'm looking forward to trying it out!


It's designed to hold the LEDs firmly at the appropriate angle.

Smaller feet have lower friction. Center foot prevents mousing surface from bunching under the lens, changing height and affecting tracking speed/resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihateallmice*
> 
> How exactly did you justify pricing this higher than g303? then again all logitech mice seem much more expensive on your site than in say Swedish stores. Still odd given that g303 and the Pro are the same price on the US site.
> 
> http://gaming.logitech.com/sv-se/gaming-mice


I'm not sure how the local team sets pricing for individual products. That's controlled by the regional sales and marketing teams. Sorry for not having a more definitive answer. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Many thanks once again for you answering our questions so enthusiastically.
> 
> 1. In accordance with the principle you mentioned previously, that the product portfolio is based on specific needs which you find the market does not yet offer. For instance, G900 is there to offer a wireless mouse that is actually even remotely competent for gaming, etc. What was the "market void" which your team identified when setting out to do this project, besides the point you have mentioned in the video?
> 
> 2. Would you kindly articulate precisely what were the design objectives which the team outlined initially for this project? Constraints and trade-offs that you have made, etc.
> 
> 3. What "lessons" from previous products did you incorporate in this project? What modifications from the G100s shape did you make that was a conscious design choice?
> 
> 4. How long in development?
> 
> Finally -- As you have mentioned, the G100s was the basis upon which the market need was identified and refined, and specifically the M-UV55a shape was not considered. Now, I know that you cannot answer future product questions, so I would just like to ask: was the market void that was filled by this product only about a nice general-purpose shape, or was it also intended to fill the extreme fingertip-grip space as well? Or, is this product space considered not worth filling at all?


Pros specifically asked us to make a product like this, so we did. We're not interested in just putting our logos on jerseys - we are working together with them to develop products that they are happy with.

Specific design objective was "make a mouse for pros", and the subhead was "they want the G100s shape as their starting point." The project straightforward but not simple, if you get my meaning.

We made small modifications such as scooping the finger areas of the main buttons to make the fingers sit in a more specific, but relaxed position. We also incorporated the buttons that people really liked from G303.

Development went on for a while, but first functional prototypes were given to pros this February.

I can't really talk about why we did or did not do a thing in that kind of detail, unfortunately. The best I can say is that we have finite resources in all areas of the company - development, marketing, sales, operations, and so forth - and have to make choices about where we expend time/effort/dollars at all times. Thinking about ESReality, as an example, people have been asking for a mouse like the Pro since at least 2009. Sometimes it just takes a while for priorities to align.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> When can we expect this to be available at Amazon or Newegg?


I anticipate shortly for preorder, by Sept 10 for shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What is the coating like?
> 
> 2) Logitech G web store shows it on preorder at 89.99 eur currently. Is that the final price? Or is this a mistake..


Coating is the same as G303.

I'll need to check - that doesn't seem right. Which URL are you looking at?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's designed to hold the LEDs firmly at the appropriate angle.
> 
> Smaller feet have lower friction. Center foot prevents mousing surface from bunching under the lens, changing height and affecting tracking speed/resolution.
> I'm not sure how the local team sets pricing for individual products. That's controlled by the regional sales and marketing teams. Sorry for not having a more definitive answer. :/
> Pros specifically asked us to make a product like this, so we did. We're not interested in just putting our logos on jerseys - we are working together with them to develop products that they are happy with.
> 
> Specific design objective was "make a mouse for pros", and the subhead was "they want the G100s shape as their starting point." The project straightforward but not simple, if you get my meaning.
> 
> We made small modifications such as scooping the finger areas of the main buttons to make the fingers sit in a more specific, but relaxed position. We also incorporated the buttons that people really liked from G303.
> 
> Development went on for a while, but first functional prototypes were given to pros this February.
> 
> I can't really talk about why we did or did not do a thing in that kind of detail, unfortunately. The best I can say is that we have finite resources in all areas of the company - development, marketing, sales, operations, and so forth - and have to make choices about where we expend time/effort/dollars at all times. Thinking about ESReality, as an example, people have been asking for a mouse like the Pro since at least 2009. Sometimes it just takes a while for priorities to align.
> I anticipate shortly for preorder, by Sept 10 for shipping.
> Coating is the same as G303.
> 
> I'll need to check - that doesn't seem right. Which URL are you looking at?


Well I was looking at the Finnish store.
Thanks for the answers!

Btw, are you revealing more products at Gamescom?


----------



## Ryusaki

Am I allowed to post coupon codes here? I got 1 for EU, but might work for other country if changing somthing in the code


----------



## Ihateallmice

http://gaming.logitech.com/fi-fi/gaming-mice

damn son ;D


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> I'm not sure how the local team sets pricing for individual products. That's controlled by the regional sales and marketing teams. Sorry for not having a more definitive answer. :/


That's alright, thanks for the reply. =)


----------



## 3Shells

Do you prefer the added weight of the mouse?


----------



## SmashTV

Whoa finally a mouse to overthrow the ZA in Ino's collection.

My only question is if it's really a little bit bigger than the G100S. I wouldn't mind a mm or so in extra width.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Thanks a low for the answers Chris!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> I can't really talk about why we did or did not do a thing in that kind of detail, unfortunately. The best I can say is that we have finite resources in all areas of the company - development, marketing, sales, operations, and so forth - and have to make choices about where we expend time/effort/dollars at all times. Thinking about ESReality, as an example, people have been asking for a mouse like the Pro since at least 2009. Sometimes it just takes a while for priorities to align.


Ahh, I see what you are saying.

Really appreciate the tip, I shall proceed to designate this mouse as my end-game purchase. :wink: Would that be wise, you say?

.


----------



## Lass3

Looks great. I love my G303, but I will try one of these for sure.


----------



## dahomosapien

Will this mice arrive in Australia soon?
Or will it be quicker if I just pre order off the US site?


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Got an amazon coupon from work. Think I know what I'll be spending it on now.


----------



## Zhuni

Jesus wept. I'm so hyped right now I'm in pain


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> My only question is if it's really a little bit bigger than the G100S. I wouldn't mind a mm or so in extra width.


Not dimension wise, but it feels bigger, or rather more "filling".


----------



## trism

Rotary encoder, better heat-staking process (no lens rattle), concave, separated button-part with spring-tensioning...









Good job Logitech. You just made every other ambidextrous mouse pretty irrelevant. At least in the +60 eur price range.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Not dimension wise, but it feels bigger, or rather more "filling".


of course he has one too









for now, too expensive for me. i'm a bit skeptical about its name, but whatever
i'm glad about this release and i'm hoping it will sell well


----------



## treach

Weight and price tag are too high!

Its smaller and heavier than the g100s

And 80€ is way too much, 60€ Launch price would be okay imo..

Besides that, no doubt the best mouse on the market!!


----------



## t00t

Is the sensor closer to the front of the mouse than the G100s?

Any chance of a comparison photo of G100s / G Pro sensor positioning?


----------



## RealityBoost

Looks sick, would love to get if it weren't for the fact that I've already bought three mice this year (Rival 300, Rival 700 and Deathadder Chroma Blops 3 Edition). However, I'm sure I can find a way to justify the purchase of another mouse.

Love the design too, looks great and "minimalistic" compared to other Logitech mice.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treach*
> 
> Weight and price tag are too high!
> 
> Its smaller and heavier than the g100s
> 
> And 80€ is way too much, 60€ Launch price would be okay imo..
> 
> Besides that, no doubt the best mouse on the market!!


Retailers pretty much always sell them cheaper than the listed price. I don't know why anyone would buy it directly from Logitech. I paid 50% less for my G303 in my local store.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Not dimension wise, but it feels bigger, or rather more "filling".


That is good to hear. I'll be in for one.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Height: ~ 35 mm
> Width: ~ 67 mm
> Length: ~ 115 mm


Logitech page has dimensions as:
Depth: 1.5 in (38.2 mm)
Width: 2.5 in (62.15 mm)
Height: 4.6 in (116.6 mm)

Wonder where the discrepancies come from, especially on the width part. Did Logitech measure the base width and did you measure the widest point?


----------



## lainx

I wonder what type of "plug" the cable are using... Would be awesome if i could re-use my CeeSa cable from my 303 in it.

EDIT:
Comparing internal pictures of the G303 and this, they look like they are the same. Yay!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treach*
> 
> Its smaller and heavier than the g100s


It's not smaller
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00t*
> 
> Is the sensor closer to the front of the mouse than the G100s?
> 
> Any chance of a comparison photo of G100s / G Pro sensor positioning?


The G100s is 55 mm from the bottom, G Pro is 60 mm from the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Logitech page has dimensions as:
> Depth: 1.5 in (38.2 mm)
> Width: 2.5 in (62.15 mm)
> Height: 4.6 in (116.6 mm)
> 
> Wonder where the discrepancies come from, especially on the width part. Did Logitech measure the base width and did you measure the widest point?


I'll correct that, 62 is the right dimension for biggest width, typo on my part


----------



## daniel0731ex

Holy smokes I just realized how close the imageJ calculations actually were, down to the decimals:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Forgive me -- you are indeed correct. Here are the corrected measurements:
> 
> 
> 
> Correcting for perspective using the vertical measurements, I deduce a length of 116.87 mm. Wouldn't have been able to get the correct answer without you Louis!


----------



## ryan92084

@Ino. Great review as always. Just an fyi but your "Lower shell without PCB" picture isn't right. Its just another pcb shot currently.


----------



## karod

For 50€ it will be a good value. Seems I must postpone my August mouse purchase intention to the Christmas time frame when the price has dropped.


----------



## ncck

What are the default out of box dpi steps if you know?


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Yeah, forget about it. Too expensive. 'pro', right?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> Yeah, forget about it. Too expensive. 'pro', right?


Yeah this is kind of crazy considering I got my G100s for $10 and my G303 for $30, I just picked up a G402 for ~$35 (NIB) so I'm not sure how I feel about this, sensor position seems pretty low like the G100s as well.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> What are the default out of box dpi steps if you know?


400-800-1600-3200


----------



## iceskeleton

The g303 launched at basically the same price as G Pro Gaming though, so just pick it up some months later


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> 400-800-1600-3200


Thank you very much, means its plug-n-play out of box :}


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> What are the default out of box dpi steps if you know?


I think it was 400, 800, 1600, 3200 and 5000, but I changed that first thing so I'm not too sure.

EDIT: I wasn't sure about the 5000 to begin with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> @Ino. Great review as always. Just an fyi but your "Lower shell without PCB" picture isn't right. Its just another pcb shot currently.


Thanks, going to correct that


----------



## zealord

are there any new good mice that are like the Steelseries Ikari?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> are there any new good mice that are like the Steelseries Ikari?


Wrong thread but w/e Naos 7000?


----------



## d9ku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> are there any new good mice that are like the Steelseries Ikari?


Qpad 8k Optical


----------



## Natskyge

Ino can you check if WMO/IME mousefeet will fit?


----------



## chr1spe

Yeah, unfortunately due to being broke right now and perfectly happy with my g303 I don't think I can buy this one until the price drops a bit







. Logitech mice don't seem to stay at MSRP super long though. The EU pricing seems a bit odd, but I think EU prices include taxes and things which are higher there? Anyway for the US at least it has the same MSRP as the G303 which is what I was expecting. I hope it goes down below 50$ on black friday like I expect as well. That is only what 3 months and 10 days away







. I'll start the counter.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

I think fingertip users just fell in love


----------



## loki993

Logitech actually made a regular shaped light mouse....sign me up


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I really want this mouse, but the fact that it's $10 less than the G502, and actually the same price in the EU is absolute price gouging.

The G502 was the first 3366 sensor mouse on the market, and as such you'd expect it to cover the R/D costs of the sensor. But it's been 2 years since release, with the G303 in-between. We now even have a public 3366. Early-adopter and exclusivity premiums shouldn't apply any more.

The G Pro is extremely simple in comparison to the G502 - it's just the G100s shape + rounded edges, fewer buttons, and fewer features. The only way Logi can justify the price is the "Pro" moniker. "We want a lighter mouse with your very popular g100s shape and 3366 sensor" isn't some revolutionary hardcore idea that makes this mouse super mind-blowing and niche.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Well that's the thing with manufacturers these days, there's a certain beauty in simplicity, and a lot of companies forget that.

If Logitech made a mouse similar to the intellimouse 3, I'd buy that in a heartbeat. I don't need crazy weird features.


----------



## loki993

I fingertip and prefer ambis ...usually a emo< lol emo......I mean WMO like shape like zowies but this will be just as good.

now when is the thing going to be available in the us? I haven't seen that yet.

Oh yeah and sorry Screamone but you just became irrelevant...


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> Well that's the thing with manufacturers these days, there's a certain beauty in simplicity, and a lot of companies forget that.
> 
> If Logitech made a mouse similar to the intellimouse 3, I'd buy that in a heartbeat. I don't need crazy weird features.


I agree, and I really like the look of this mouse.

My point is that there's no way the development and manufacture costs for this mouse justify the price, unless the G502 is somehow insanely underpriced. Even if street prices are much lower than the RRPs, the G Pro doesn't deserve to be in the same price bracket. Logi are clearly trying to justify the price with the "Pro" tag, but it's pure marketing.


----------



## loki993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> I agree, and I really like the look of this mouse.
> 
> My point is that there's no way the development and manufacture costs for this mouse justify the price, unless the G502 is somehow insanely underpriced. Even if street prices are much lower than the RRPs, the G Pro doesn't deserve to be in the same price bracket. Logi are clearly trying to justify the price with the "Pro" tag, but it's pure marketing.


It absolutely doesn't but they know people will pay it...unfortunately this is the exact mouse a lot of people have been waiting for , ie, simple, light, familiar shape with a superior sensor, and logitech knows it.

Also its a little bit more than the average price of a game....and you're going to use it for probably many many games. Personally if I'm getting a quality product I don't mind paying 70 bucks.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> Well that's the thing with manufacturers these days, there's a certain beauty in simplicity, and a lot of companies forget that.
> 
> *If Logitech made a mouse similar to the intellimouse 3*, I'd buy that in a heartbeat. I don't need crazy weird features.


this is my dream


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> I agree, and I really like the look of this mouse.
> 
> My point is that there's no way the development and manufacture costs for this mouse justify the price, unless the G502 is somehow insanely underpriced. Even if street prices are much lower than the RRPs, the G Pro doesn't deserve to be in the same price bracket. Logi are clearly trying to justify the price with the "Pro" tag, but it's pure marketing.


The g303 is the same price through the logitech site. Also this is around the same price as a zowie, SS rival 300, Razer DA, etc. I do wish it was lower, but if anything after a few months logitech mice are usually a steal compared to the competition.


----------



## Demi9OD

The ledge on the right side looks a little narrower than the g100s. Is it sufficient for a 1/3/1 grip to rest the ring ringer on top of the mouse?


----------



## Trippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> The ledge on the right side looks a little narrower than the g100s. Is it sufficient for a 1/3/1 grip to rest the ring ringer on top of the mouse?


It seems like this is the way Ino is holding it so I would think so. I hold the g303 that way so I'm hoping I can do the same with the pro.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> The g303 is the same price through the logitech site. Also this is around the same price as a zowie, SS rival 300, Razer DA, etc. I do wish it was lower, but if anything after a few months logitech mice are usually a steal compared to the competition.


It's almost double the price of a rival 300 in Sweden. Around 25-30% higher than a Zowie and 30-35% higher than a deathadder.

That being said the prices I've compared with are retailers prices so we will see what retailers put the G pro at.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki993*
> 
> It absolutely doesn't but they know people will pay it...unfortunately this is the exact mouse a lot of people have been waiting for , ie, simple, light, familiar shape with a superior sensor, and logitech knows it.
> 
> Also its a little bit more than the average price of a game....and you're going to use it for probably many many games. Personally if I'm getting a quality product I don't mind paying 70 bucks.


Yeah, it's obviously a good business decision, but it's still BS. Like you, I don't mind paying a lot for something valuable to me, but it still stings when I know I'm being robbed at the same time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> The g303 is the same price through the logitech site. Also this is around the same price as a zowie, SS rival 300, Razer DA, etc. I do wish it was lower, but if anything after a few months logitech mice are usually a steal compared to the competition.


I'll get mine during Black Friday or some other sale, but I'm going to buy one for a friend soon, so his will be the full £70 from the Logitech GB site. That's the same as a G502(!).


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippy*
> 
> It seems like this is the way Ino is holding it so I would think so. I hold the g303 that way so I'm hoping I can do the same with the pro.


That's one of the things I disliked about the 303 though, there is no ledge. Your ring finger is forced to the side instead of the top. If you rest it on top of the right button with how light they are, you can click by accident with ring pretty easily.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> It's almost double the price of a rival 300 in Sweden. Around 25-30% higher than a Zowie and 30-35% higher than a deathadder.
> 
> That being said the prices I've compared with are retailers prices so we will see what retailers put the G pro at.


Yeah, I mean I was talking about manufacturer's pricing mostly. I thought the Rival 300 was 59.99, but actually it looks like it is on sale for 49.99 through SS. It has 59.99 crossed out and 49.99 below that, but 39.99 on amazon. Zowies are 59.99-64.99 from amazon. DA is 69.99 through razer, but 46.99 on amazon. Funny enough the DA was 57.99 yesterday http://camelcamelcamel.com/Razer-DeathAdder-Chroma-Multi-Color-Comfortable/product/B00MYTSDU4 and on the 14th the Rival 300 dropped from 49.70 http://camelcamelcamel.com/SteelSeries-Rival-Optical-Gaming-Mouse/product/B0160USMW6. I think they might have dropped the price in response to something.

Anyway I think comparing manufacturer pricing to manufacturer pricing is more fair.

Edit: quoted wrong person originally.


----------



## TrancePlant

Are pre-orders essentially just going to be sent out on 10th September? So I can basically expect it at my door on say Wednesday or something (standard delivery)?


----------



## frunction

If you want to be a "pro" you must pay.

This code works for $5 off.
*5off-at-logi*


----------



## Trippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> That's one of the things I disliked about the 303 though, there is no ledge. Your ring finger is forced to the side instead of the top. If you rest it on top of the right button with how light they are, you can click by accident with ring pretty easily.


Yea, I can see where that would be an issue. I don't really ever accidentally click Mouse 2 but it would be nice to have it be about 1-2mm wider.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We wanted to try something new.
> 
> Also we found that people preferred the feeling of the mechanical encoder for bhopping.


I always thought u guys peaked with the G5- why not make another G5? changing only to a faster sensor??
That was the perfect shape- fits in my hand like my u know what.


----------



## qsxcv

so i wake up, it's 7am here, and there's 130 posts already...

well i have only 3 comments for the mouse
1. sensor position is ~5mm higher than that of g100s
2. wheel is the best i've used. basically as good as the one in the kpm but easier to scroll
3. cable is thick and heavy but of course replaceable


----------



## Cobain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> I really want this mouse, but the fact that it's $10 less than the G502, and actually the same price in the EU is absolute price gouging.
> 
> The G502 was the first 3366 sensor mouse on the market, and as such you'd expect it to cover the R/D costs of the sensor. But it's been 2 years since release, with the G303 in-between. We now even have a public 3366. Early-adopter and exclusivity premiums shouldn't apply any more.
> 
> The G Pro is extremely simple in comparison to the G502 - it's just the G100s shape + rounded edges, fewer buttons, and fewer features. The only way Logi can justify the price is the "Pro" moniker. "We want a lighter mouse with your very popular g100s shape and 3366 sensor" isn't some revolutionary hardcore idea that makes this mouse super mind-blowing and niche.


Thats not how capitalism works. It's about supply and demand. They charge what they think they can charge, not what's "justified". We have so many mice out there but not one is perfect. We all lusting for the perfect one. If this mouse is a G303 in a safe shape, it will be perfect, possibly the best mouse for claw grip. It's a corporation, what do you expect?


----------



## discoprince

god mouse has arrived

finally


----------



## wonderboysam

Was really hoping surface tuning wouldn't be a feature









Is the factory default any different to the G303? It always felt terrible to me on multiple mice :/


----------



## frunction

Your ring finger looks very uncomfortable. Is it just the picture?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> What's this part?


That's the CPI button mechanism, it hinges toward the rear of the mouse it's not a straight push up/down.
At least that's what I make of the pictures shared.

Ino:

Any word on when, where and how much will it cost?
It seems to be well thoughtfully designed with minimum issues current crap mice suffer from.
Problem is are they going to charge an extra for making a mouse that is not botched up or not? And when will it arrive to retailers.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> Well that's the thing with manufacturers these days, there's a certain beauty in simplicity, and a lot of companies forget that.
> 
> If Logitech made a mouse similar to the intellimouse 3, I'd buy that in a heartbeat. I don't need crazy weird features.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> this is my dream


GET IN LINE!


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's the CPI button mechanism, it hinges toward the rear of the mouse it's not a straight push up/down.
> At least that's what I make of the pictures shared.
> 
> Ino:
> 
> Any word on when, where and how much will it cost?
> It seems to be well thoughtfully designed with minimum issues current crap mice suffer from.
> Problem is are they going to charge an extra for making a mouse that is not botched up or not? And when will it arrive to retailers.


September 10th, logitech right now and probably amazon and other retailers at release or shortly after, 70$ US more in EU and seems to depend on the country.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> September 10th, logitech right now and probably amazon and other retailers at release or shortly after, 70$ US more in EU and seems to depend on the country.


That is crazy overpriced.

I've used even smaller Logi mouse before, 99mm, 50mm, 33mm which was waaay too tiny for me but I sure can adapt to small sizes if the mouse otherwise is solid and doesn't restrict my grip, which the side buttons may unfortunately on G Pro.
At least they did design it with the mechanical parts the way I think they should be on any mouse and like they used to be on old mice.

The lack of Omrons all around is kind of weird though, dunno how long those Kaith are gonna last. I do understand the scroll wheel button being necessarily different due to dimensions but the rest could have been Omrons just like good old MS mice were all around Omrons with no cost cutting on switches.

It should cost the same as G303 when checking Logitech web... which could be acceptable as long as retailers don't get too greedy.

10th September is damn long away though


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobain*
> 
> Thats not how capitalism works. It's about supply and demand. They charge what they think they can charge, not what's "justified". We have so many mice out there but not one is perfect. We all lusting for the perfect one. If this mouse is a G303 in a safe shape, it will be perfect, possibly the best mouse for claw grip. It's a corporation, what do you expect?


"Yeah, it's obviously a good business decision, but it's still BS"


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That is crazy overpriced.


Why are people saying this? MSRP is in the same range as any other major mice brand...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Why are people saying this? MSRP is in the same range as any other major mice brand...


Because mice with such mechanical design used to cost 33-50%. Then the gaming BS started and they overpriced mice while ruining their mechanical and grip design at the same time, charging more for worse products.
There still are some good decently priced alternatives but it's difficult to find one that doesn't suffer bugs in HW or SW.
The manufacturing cost and design too is pretty damn low for mice. They charge a lot because they simply can due to the gaming hype in last decade as fast internet got widely available.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> They charge a lot because they simply can due to the gaming hype in last decade as fast internet got widely available.


Or because they need to pay the bills for all their marketing and sponsorship partners, not to mention that they have by far the biggest R&D expenses in the biz.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> makes sense why I really liked the scroll wheel.


And you had the mouse since februrary too i guess?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Or because they need to pay the bills for all their marketing and sponsorship partners, not to mention that they have by far the biggest R&D expenses in the biz.


It doesn't really show in the products they release most of the time. I know they have nice R&D but the products they spit out so far were borderline unusable or technical gimmicks like G900.
They had the MX500/518 and after that the series took a downward spiral down to heavy G502 crap.


----------



## kr0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That is crazy overpriced.
> 
> I've used even smaller Logi mouse before, 99mm, 50mm, 33mm which was waaay too tiny for me but I sure can adapt to small sizes if the mouse otherwise is solid and doesn't restrict my grip, which the side buttons may unfortunately on G Pro.
> At least they did design it with the mechanical parts the way I think they should be on any mouse and like they used to be on old mice.
> 
> The lack of Omrons all around is kind of weird though, dunno how long those Kaith are gonna last. I do understand the scroll wheel button being necessarily different due to dimensions but the rest could have been Omrons just like good old MS mice were all around Omrons with no cost cutting on switches.
> 
> It should cost the same as G303 when checking Logitech web... which could be acceptable as long as retailers don't get too greedy.
> 
> 10th September is damn long away though


I thought the g303 used omron switches, with a modified tension system although I could be wrong (did not open my g303 since I eventually returned it and did not want to void warranty). From Ino's review, the Pro sounds like it is using the same switches as g303. Also note that g303 was $69.99 MSRP. They were eventually on sale for $24.99, so you can just wait for the sale to hit


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It doesn't really show in the products they release most of the time. I know they have nice R&D but the products they spit out so far were borderline unusable or technical gimmicks like G900.
> They had the MX500/518 and after that the series took a downward spiral down to heavy G502 crap.


Just go look at their current job openings for a feel of how many bodies they employ in the R&D department. And just because their products don't meet your personal standards doesn't mean they are gimmicky or they weren't expensive to develop. I consider the G900 (with some modifications) to be the best mouse I've ever used, and I doubt the G Pro Gaming Mouse will replace it because the shape of the G900 is so much better for me.

But Logitech invests a lot of money and time into innovating somewhat mundane things like button actuation mechanisms, whereas most companies spend little to no money in innovation and instead sell their products on the core aspects like shape, weight, and sensor, which are things determined from the ODM parts they choose.

So if you're offended by the profit margin for Logitech products, I'd hate for you to know the profit margins of a Zowie, a Steelseries, or a FinalMouse.


----------



## turnschuh

https://youtube.com/watch?v=THmyKHO0eJk#

I love how they just say 3 things in their mouse trailer.

"Classic shape"
"Extra wide scroll wheel"
"Highest end sensor"


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turnschuh*
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=THmyKHO0eJk#
> 
> I love how they just say 3 things in their mouse trailer.
> 
> "Classic shape"
> "Extra wide scroll wheel"
> "Highest end sensor"


They could've added "epic M1/M2 buttons".


----------



## tjangel07

For 70 bucks I'd want longer warranty.


----------



## kd5151

I farted.


----------



## VESPA5

Wow. $70 for a mouse that appears to be the G303's replacement. Remember when the G303 was sold for $69.99 as well? I'd wait on it. Logitech isn't like BenQ where they make small quantities available for sale at a time. I'm sure the price will drop too (or not).


----------



## Athrutep

What took them so long, to realize that this is all we ever wanted? No awkward spaceship shape, no weird sniperbuttons and that crap. Just a safe shape, with good internals.

No need for finalmouse to release their scream one now







.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

The good old 'Coke Classic' marketing strategy









But yeah, glad we're finally seeing sensible, simple stuff big manufacturers. 'pro' or not. tired (and broke) having to go to alternatives everytime.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Ino can you check if WMO/IME mousefeet will fit?


They only fit if you sand down the little ledges around the original feet. Otherwise they are too wide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Your ring finger looks very uncomfortable. Is it just the picture?


Just the pictures. I played for many hours with the mouse without any strain on my fingers.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> They only fit if you sand down the little ledges around the original feet. Otherwise they are too wide.
> Just the pictures. I played for many hours with the mouse without any strain on my fingers.


You can have multiple profiles right? In your pictures I only see one profile.


----------



## VESPA5

Thanks Ino. for the great review. Thanks to you and Logitech finally going back to mice that actually look NORMAL (somewhat), I'm selling my Revel and DM1 Pro S on eBay to save up for this. If this was Logitech's answer to fixing the G303 sensor rattle issue, I'd be ticked. But the shape looks more forgiving and comfy than the G303 (my hand tends to cramp badly after 40+ minutes gaming with my G303, but I play quite well with it).


----------



## Erecshyrinol

So it really is the same width as the G100s? It certainly looks that way.

In fact, considering that the \_/ slope is more linear without widening/filling out in the sensor area and near the rear, in practice, it seems slightly slimmer than the G100s which is more than I could have hoped for. I had my fears, but it seems this is actually it.

Never thought I'd see the day. I can't thank Logitech enough for finally doing this. I don't even care about the cable, I'll live with it or change it, who can really find it in their heart to complain about this now?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Thanks Ino. for the great review. Thanks to you and Logitech finally going back to mice that actually look NORMAL (somewhat), I'm selling my Revel and DM1 Pro S on eBay to save up for this. If this was Logitech's answer to fixing the G303 sensor rattle issue, I'd be ticked. But the shape looks more forgiving and comfy than the G303 (my hand tends to cramp badly after 40+ minutes gaming with my G303, but I play quite well with it).


The thing is pro gamers don't play much beyond 15min matches for which a tiny cramping mouse is fine but for 15h a day 365 a year such a crampy mouse can be a hand ruiner.
Small and wide can be usable long time but small and narrow even long and narrow is a nono for long time use.


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The thing is pro gamers don't play much beyond 15min matches for which a tiny cramping mouse is fine but for 15h a day 365 a year such a crampy mouse can be a hand ruiner.
> Small and wide can be usable long time but small and narrow even long and narrow is a nono for long time use.


I don't know about that. I cant think of any competitive game that averages 15 min matches other than maybe like CoD, which is generally played on console so that's irrelevant. Maybe Overwatch.


----------



## xSociety

I have a $100 Amazon gift card standing by.









ETA on Amazon pre-order?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I have a $100 Amazon gift card standing by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA on Amazon pre-order?


I tried. I checked Amazon and I can't even find it. You can definitely preorder it now directly from Logitech but I find it easier to exchange a defective mouse via Amazon (or Best Buy) better than via Logitech


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> I don't know about that. I cant think of any competitive game that averages 15 min matches other than maybe like CoD, which is generally played on console so that's irrelevant. Maybe Overwatch.


Even in pro Overwatch, games are played as BO3/BO5, and if you're in competitive matchmaking you're probably playing a few in a row anyway. Can't think of a single competitive game with 15 minute playsessions.


----------



## Snayperskaya

I expected at least full Omron (even the thumbs) for the "Pro" title. Also, why Kailh and not Alps for the wheel?

Oh well. Hoping they can come back with another MX500 great-great-(...)grandson soon (even though I love my G400s I want to see another mouse on that classic shape).


----------



## Athrutep

Didn't someone mention that it will become available on the 10th september?


----------



## Trippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> Didn't someone mention that it will become available on the 10th september?


I'm pretty sure it's just that the preorders ship on the 10th.


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The thing is pro gamers don't play much beyond 15min matches for which a tiny cramping mouse is fine but for 15h a day 365 a year such a crampy mouse can be a hand ruiner.
> Small and wide can be usable long time but small and narrow even long and narrow is a nono for long time use.


What? You do realize that most pros, play 8+ hours a day, because it is their friggin job and they need to practice for tournaments! You don't go pro and then only play on tournaments for 15 minutes. Unless you are talking about hearthstone pros


----------



## Pirx

looks great, hope the braided cord isn't as heavy as the 303's.


----------



## nyshak

Nice review. Looks like this one is what many have been waiting for all those years. I will be getting one for sure to replace the Aurora.


----------



## 3Shells

whats the average report rate? Is is it steady and consistent at 1000hz?


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> It's late you should be sleeping. Lol


He is a video game nerd so he is always up late and for some reason still responds to feedback and questions during those hours.









As Ino stated it is very hard to find anything bad about the mouse and the only problems I see people having is simply the shell not being "perfect" for their grip or playstyle.

Kind of sad not seeing the MS Paint gaming software screenshots. Anyways I love the mechanical encoder and rubber scroll wheel on this mouse.


----------



## karod

Besides Ino's review I found this one on Youtube already:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD1lvvJvWvI

It has more close ups, without LEds on and software, etc.


----------



## connectwise

Thanks for the review, I'ma preorder this badboy.


----------



## discoprince

i couldnt pre-order fast enough


----------



## xmr1

Been waiting a long time for something like this. I'll pre-order one and then make sure I grab a bunch of reserves after the price drops a bit.


----------



## connectwise

100 bucks though....


----------



## Ukkooh

This can't be the real price right?


----------



## zeflow

Thanks for the review as always Ino! I can honestly say this is my "final" mouse for as long as they keep producing it. I'm probably like you if I do replace anything it will be the cable just like I did with the 303, but I'll probably wait a while so I don't void the warranty.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be the real price right?


Holy crap. That can't be right. That's roughly $100 USD here. These prices Logitech keep throwing out there seem to go higher and higher. What happened to the sweet spot of $49.99 USD to $59.99? *sigh* (as I already put in my preorder with Logitech







)


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Holy crap. That can't be right. That's roughly $100 USD here. These prices Logitech keep throwing out there seem to go higher and higher. What happened to the sweet spot of $49.99 USD to $59.99? *sigh* (as I already put in my preorder with Logitech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yep, prices are pretty insane. The mouse costs $100 in Canada. Pretty ridiculous.

I ended up ordering from the US site because price ends up coming out to be the same as Canadian (even though our dollar is crap at the moment) + faster shipping for US orders.


----------



## trism

G900 was 230 euros in Finland when it was released. It is the real price, just wait for Verkkokauppa or Jimms to get some. I'd guess they will sell it at a lower price.

(G900 is still 199€)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be the real price right?


It is real. And the taxes aren't that high, it's all the manufacturers and their distributors being very greedy.
Takes forever for any product in EU to be available at decent MSRP prices.


----------



## SEJB

Our consumer laws are much harsher as well so that adds a tiny bit but I agree the gouging is harsh, 85 Euros in Sweden feels bad. Hopefully it lands around 60 or so at retailers fairly quick.


----------



## c0dy

Would be also 79.99 here in germany. Price is definitely a hard turn off for me. So I'll pass for now.


----------



## Melan

Hey Ino, are these plastic borders around feet are actually rounded, or they are like on G303 with sharp angles? Can't really see it from photos.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Wow. $70 for a mouse that appears to be the G303's replacement. Remember when the G303 was sold for $69.99 as well? I'd wait on it. Logitech isn't like BenQ where they make small quantities available for sale at a time. I'm sure the price will drop too (or not).


How is this G303's replacement? Logitech is still selling G100s, this looks more like a replacement for that one..

I know many people that loves G303 and would hate to see it go. A friend of mine works in a big retailer here in EU and they are selling tons of G303's, way more than G402.

I don't see the G303 go away any time soon, it was refreshed for a reason. This will just offer another smaller mouse with a good sensor and safe shape - G303 is pretty much hit or miss.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> How is this G303's replacement? Logitech is still selling G100s, this looks more like a replacement for that one..
> 
> I know many people that loves G303 and would hate to see it go. A friend of mine works in a big retailer here in EU and they are selling tons of G303's, way more than G402.
> 
> I don't see the G303 go away any time soon, it was refreshed for a reason. This will just offer another smaller mouse with a good sensor and safe shape - G303 is pretty much hit or miss.


G100s around here is discontinued for a while really. Dunno elsewhere maybe old stock left over.
I can see some strange small shops that sell old stuff but no decent PC parts retailer has G100s for some time in it's store. And the price of G100s seems to be 33% of what Logitech wants for G Pro, they forgot that part of it's success was the low price for it's performance.


----------



## MLJS54

How do you go from a ZA11 to a G100s shape?

Seems odd you weren't using a ZA13 to begin with.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> How do you go from a ZA11 to a G100s shape?
> 
> Seems odd you weren't using a ZA13 to begin with.


With zowie you have options in terms of the size of the mouse. With Logitech you really don't.


----------



## notzi

Does it have adjustable lift-off distance???


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> How do you go from a ZA11 to a G100s shape?
> 
> Seems odd you weren't using a ZA13 to begin with.


No, the ZA13 feels much smaller and slim. The Pro/G100s has better sides to grip. Not to say I would not like it a bit bigger, but it really doesn't need to be for me and my grip.


----------



## vanir1337

Seems pretty unfair that it's bloody 90 euros in Hungary when the average wage after taxes is below 400 euros here...


----------



## popups

Well, they didn't focus on the weight when they designed it. I'm not surprised considering it would weigh close to 80g without trying and people are fine with that. If they focused on the weight it could have been 75g.

Hacking off the LED area of the PCB and a lot of work on the top half should get it around 75-80g. However, I already have a G100s that weighs ~67g and a larger FK that weighs 80g.

The egg shape is not for me, I didn't like the shape of the G100s (it hurts my fingers/knuckles). I prefer the shape of the Diamondback or something like the Ninox Aurora. I think I rather stick with my modified FK for now on as the shape is better for me and it's lighter. I guess the only way for me to get something I will use for years without switching is to make my own shell.

I guess if I have some money sitting around I would buy this once it drops in price by a lot or if I get it cheap 2nd hand. I for sure will hack this thing up the first minute I get it out the box.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Well, they didn't focus on the weight when they designed it. I'm not surprised considering it would weigh close to 80g without trying and people are fine with that. If they focused on the weight it could have been 75g.
> 
> Hacking off the LED area of the PCB and a lot of work on the top half should get it around 75-80g. However, I already have a G100s that weighs ~67g and a larger FK that weighs 80g.


Not everyone wants a papercraft mouse. 83g is light enough already.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Not everyone wants a papercraft mouse. 83g is light enough already.


They could have made it weigh in the 70g range and added a 15g weight or they could have made it 75-80g with side buttons on both sides.


----------



## Melan

Why? So you would take it apart yet again and remove it? I'm sure we've been though this "down with inner weights" already.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Why? So you would take it apart yet again and remove it? I'm sure we've been though this "down with inner weights" already.


All I had to do with the G100s was cut a hole to access the screw to remove the weight.

With the "G200" I have to cut the entire end of the PCB off and hack off a lot of plastic from the top half. I already did such work on my FK to remove a lot of weight.


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Seems pretty unfair that it's bloody 90 euros in Hungary when the average wage after taxes is below 400 euros here...


Hopefully it will cost less in some stores near you as their online shop is always over priced.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> All I had to do with the G100s was cut a hole to access the screw to remove the weight.
> 
> With the "G200" I have to cut the entire end of the PCB off and hack off a lot of plastic from the top half. I already did such work on my FK to remove a lot of weight.


Yes, thus creating cracks in PCB and possibly killing the mouse. Brilliant.
If you want a sub 80g mouse then stick with your G100S, which as you've said, makes your hand hurt. I'm yet to see any reason to use stupidly light mice.


----------



## Skrunch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> It's designed to hold the LEDs firmly at the appropriate angle.
> 
> Smaller feet have lower friction. Center foot prevents mousing surface from bunching under the lens, changing height and affecting tracking speed/resolution.
> I'm not sure how the local team sets pricing for individual products. That's controlled by the regional sales and marketing teams. Sorry for not having a more definitive answer. :/
> Pros specifically asked us to make a product like this, so we did. We're not interested in just putting our logos on jerseys - we are working together with them to develop products that they are happy with.
> 
> Specific design objective was "make a mouse for pros", and the subhead was "they want the G100s shape as their starting point." The project straightforward but not simple, if you get my meaning.
> 
> We made small modifications such as scooping the finger areas of the main buttons to make the fingers sit in a more specific, but relaxed position. We also incorporated the buttons that people really liked from G303.
> 
> Development went on for a while, but first functional prototypes were given to pros this February.
> 
> I can't really talk about why we did or did not do a thing in that kind of detail, unfortunately. The best I can say is that we have finite resources in all areas of the company - development, marketing, sales, operations, and so forth - and have to make choices about where we expend time/effort/dollars at all times. Thinking about ESReality, as an example, people have been asking for a mouse like the Pro since at least 2009. Sometimes it just takes a while for priorities to align.
> I anticipate shortly for preorder, by Sept 10 for shipping.
> Coating is the same as G303.
> 
> I'll need to check - that doesn't seem right. Which URL are you looking at?


Speaking of the buttons on the G303, I went through quite a few replacements of that mouse that all had issues with the side buttons. Is this fixed on this new mouse? I can provide a video of it if necessary but the gist of it is the button vibrates if pressed at certain angles and makes a loud noise accompanied by vibration.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yes, thus creating cracks in PCB and possibly killing the mouse. Brilliant.
> If you want a sub 80g mouse then stick with your G100S, which as you've said, makes your hand hurt. I'm yet to see any reason to use stupidly light mice.


I had no issues with cutting my Zowie PCBs.

I like lighter mice because I can make corrections faster/easier.

It's much easier to add weight than it is to take it off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> Anyways I love the mechanical encoder and rubber scroll wheel on this mouse.


At least now you can change it for an ALPS.

I didn't dislike the G303's scroll wheel system -- I wanted it to be a little stiffer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We wanted to try something new.
> 
> Also we found that people preferred the feeling of the mechanical encoder for bhopping.


The timing of the feedback system Logitech uses for your optical wheels did seem a little off. I would have to scroll based on timing rather than feel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> I'm not permitted to be specific but it is hundreds of thousands of revolutions. Product has a two-year warranty.


I would probably kill it within a year if I played like I used to.


----------



## Melan

You can make corrections fast with G502 brick as long as you don't use sandpaper for mouse pad. Unless you have some sort of acute muscle atrophy, 84g isn't going to gimp the speed of your "corrections".


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yes, thus creating cracks in PCB and possibly killing the mouse. Brilliant.
> If you want a sub 80g mouse then stick with your G100S, which as you've said, makes your hand hurt. I'm yet to see any reason to use stupidly light mice.


Tape the sensor to your hand along with switches on your fingers, done, light weight mouse right there lol.

I think the weight is OK on G Pro, of course it could have been 70g range since they added a lot of plastic for fancy features.


----------



## gene-z

Is is faster than the G303 in click latency? How does the click latency of the G900 compare to the 303?


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> At least now you can change it for an ALPS.
> 
> I didn't dislike the G303's scroll wheel system -- I wanted it to be a little stiffer.


I didn't mind the G303's scroll wheel however because it had that three pin setup Logitech used it made it much more difficult to mod. So the encoder and scroll wheel feels better than the G303's and it is also more mod friendly.


----------



## oxidized

Just found out about this, sounds very interesting, the shape is the only thing i don't quite love, i'm using a EC2-A now which has a far different shape, i'll just sit and wait for something similar from logitech but with closer to EC2-A in terms of shape

Actually even something similar to g5xx shape would be very cool. Any words from logitech about possible different iterations of this?

P.S. Almost forgot, great review Ino, as always...


----------



## trism

@popups

The PCB area you would be able to cut out probably weights like 2-3 grams at most. Insignificant amount, risk breaking the device unless you know what you are doing and you lose some features. If you want to remove more weight, just remove parts of the body.



That's 16 cm x 11 cm (6.3" x 4.3") of 1.6 mm thickness two-sided PCB with full copper layers and exposure protection tapes. I can't see how removing a small tiny bit of PCB would make any kind of a significant difference.

(just noticed how dirty my scale is, eugh







)


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> @popups
> 
> The PCB area you would be able to cut out probably weights like 2-3 grams at most. Insignificant amount, risk breaking the device unless you know what you are doing and you lose some features. If you want to remove more weight, just remove parts of the body.
> 
> That's 16 cm x 11 cm (6.3" x 4.3") of 1.6 mm thickness two-sided PCB with full copper layers and exposure protection tapes. I can't see how removing a small tiny bit of PCB would make any kind of a significant difference.
> 
> (just noticed how dirty my scale is, eugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't care about the LEDs.

Removing the end of the PCB will get rid of the LEDs and its plastic piece. As weight reduction is an cumulative affair, removing everything unnecessary leads to the best result.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I don't care about the LEDs.
> 
> Removing the end of the PCB will get rid of the LEDs and its plastic piece. As weight reduction is an cumulative affair, removing everything unnecessary leads to the best result.


Out of curiosity would there ever actually be a point where you though a mouse was light enough or even too light?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Out of curiosity would there ever actually be a point where you though a mouse was light enough or even too light?


My G100s is fine at ~66g with no side buttons. My FK is fine at ~80g with 2 side buttons. For a 120-125mm long ambidextrous mouse, with 4 side buttons, 85g is fine.

I take size into account when I think about the weight. I don't expect a Rival or G900 to weigh 80-90g.


----------



## qsxcv

i think the g pro could have been 70g or less if they applied the weight-saving measures of the g900


----------



## Noismo

Scream is pretty interesting too, looks like Razer Copperhead - mouse with one of the best shapes ever made. At least it's non idiotic ergonomics for aliens as tons of other mices. Most people buying mouses because they looks good, e-sports gimmick works well. LoL. This business is pretty joke, because office mouses has more effective shapes without all these goddamn edges and lines. It was very easy to Logitech, but long time to come true. Who want something else, now than G100 got sidebuttons and normal sensor? It's time to drop all Kinzuadders and Frankenmouses.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> My G100s is fine at ~66g with no side buttons. My FK is fine at ~80g with 2 side buttons. For a 120-125mm long ambidextrous mouse, with 4 side buttons, 85g is fine.
> 
> I take size into account when I think about the weight. I don't expect a Rival or G900 to weigh 80-90g.


Is that how light you think they could be though or how light is good? Like if someone made a mouse like this that weighed 50g would you be happy about that or think it is too light?


----------



## Aymanb

The only thing that excites the living out of me with this release, is the simplicity, the no gimmicks.. logitech has nailed everything I've (and everybody else here) have been ranting about on and on for years.

Hopefully when the selling of this SMASHES everything and logitech gets to see how much success they are going to have, it would be an inspiration for other companies to do the same and hence start a new mouse era once again, where they start giving us what we damn want.

If numbers is what Logitech wants, I damn hope thats what they are going to get to keep doing this. Now we need a G403 release! based on the MX518/G400 shape.


----------



## bruzanHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noismo*
> 
> Scream is pretty interesting too, looks like Razer Copperhead - mouse with one of the best shapes ever made. At least it's non idiotic egronomics for aliens as tons of other mices. Most people buying mouses because they looks good, e-sports gimmick works well. LoL. This business is pretty joke, because office mouses has more effective shapes without all these goddamn edges and lines. It was very easy to Logitech, but long time to come. Who want something else, now than G100 got sidebuttons and normal sensor? It's time to drop all Kinzuadders and Frankenmouses to the history.


I won't switch from my Kinzu V1s. maybe when both break... never. The V1 Kinzus are the most well built mice I have handled that are ~70 grams. Between the D2F-01Fs and the TTC Mech encoder.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> i think the g pro could have been 70g or less if they applied the weight-saving measures of the g900


nvm more like sub 60g

my g pro weights 82.2g without the cable and with half of each of the top two feet removed.

27.1g from the bottom shell
19.3g from the pcb and wheel
2.7g from the wheel
33.1g from the top shell

compare to g900, where the bottom shell + pcb weigh 28.5g combined

personally i don't really care as ~80g is low enough for me


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> All I had to do with the G100s was cut a hole to access the screw to remove the weight.
> 
> With the "G200" I have to cut the entire end of the PCB off and hack off a lot of plastic from the top half. I already did such work on my FK to remove a lot of weight.


And it's work that less than a very insignificant amount of consumers do.

You can keep listing things that the mouse isn't going to support for your own wild personal preference but none of this points to a reduced focus on weight during development.


----------



## AnimalK

Has the sensor position moved at all @Ino.?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Is that how light you think they could be though or how light is good? Like if someone made a mouse like this that weighed 50g would you be happy about that or think it is too light?


Well, my G100s at ~66g causes you to notice the weight of the cable more than a heavier mouse. So if the mouse was under 60g the cable would have to be lighter than the G100s cable otherwise the mouse will get pushed around by the cable too easily.

The 3366 could allow for very light mice, but people will complain about the sensor being to close to the wheel with those lightweight designs. I would love it, but apparently I am in the minority in that opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> You can keep listing things that the mouse isn't going to support for your own wild personal preference but none of this points to a reduced focus on weight during development.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> nvm more like sub 60g
> 
> my g pro weights 82.2g without the cable and with half of each of the top two feet removed.
> 
> 27.1g from the bottom shell
> 19.3g from the pcb and wheel
> 2.7g from the wheel
> 33.1g from the top shell
> 
> *compare to g900, where the bottom shell + pcb weigh 28.5g combined*
> 
> personally i don't really care as ~80g is low enough for me


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Out of curiosity would there ever actually be a point where you though a mouse was light enough or even too light?


I always wondered that too

the lighter =/= the better


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Has the sensor position moved at all @Ino.?


up 5mm or so from g100s

this is a picture of an empty g pro bottom shell pressed against the bottom of a g100s


and the rear is slightly wider so for my grip the sensor position relative to my hand is raised by 7-8mm


----------



## qsxcv

and removing the led and plastic thing saves a whopping 1.7g


----------



## Noismo

Quote:


> I won't switch from my Kinzu V1s. maybe when both break... never.


OK, but 3366 is pretty stable and accurate sensor at all resolutions, feels much better than old popular sensors like 3088 or 3090, and better than old pixart crap, for sure. 83 gr isn't so bad, it's pretty standart weight, feels good in hands. As retail mouse it's killer(and not only retail for sure), it's still no time for 3366 in budget mouses, but good progress overall.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> and removing the led and plastic thing saves a whopping 1.7g


Wow that's really gonna change everything now


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*


My statement still stands: extensive modification for the same of weight is a ludicrously small section of consumers (and even more so with your pcb butchery) and that nothing what you said points to a loss of focus for weight during design, which is in fact the opposite from what has been said.


----------



## AnimalK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and removing the led and plastic thing saves a whopping 1.7g


Thanks!


----------



## qsxcv

fingertip users can do this:

saves 12.8g

dpi button assembly is 1.8g


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Telekinetic users can remove the buttons as well to save more weight and just actuate the switches using the power of telekinesis.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Telekinetic users can remove the buttons as well to save more weight and just actuate the switches using the power of telekinesis.


Well, in that case they wouldn't need to remove anything since they never touch the mouse in the first place


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

I was surprised at first that they didn't opt for G900-type weight reductions as I had predicted. But then it made sense when I considered they basically preserved the exact same shape as the G100s, because the pros were comfortable with it, so it would follow that the weight would probably be kept similar as well.


----------



## Ickz

Do people really need to get rid of weight on a mouse that already weighs only 82/83g?


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> They could have made it weigh in the 70g range and added a 15g weight or they could have made it 75-80g with side buttons on both sides.


Which likely would have driven the cost of the mouse up. Seeing as there's already a lot of complaints about the price, I don't blame them for opting not to.


----------



## coldc0ffee

It's human nature to never be happy; nothing they could've done would stop the complaining; never being satisfied is why marketing and capitalism are so successful in this civilization of ours. Anyone else ever wonder what it would be like if it was different? IF aliens exist I wonder what they think about how we evolved. Would we be much more advanced if we never "pick-pocketed" one another to fill our own pockets? Would we have solved the mysteries of space-time and be one of the top civilizations in the entire universe, potentially millions of years more advanced than our current reality? My best-friend just got married and I just got home from the reception so I am pretttty lit. My bad.


----------



## Diogenes5

It finally happened.

IT FINALLY HAPPENED.

Zowie-type shape with Logitech Engineering.



You mean I can get a small, light, ergonomic claw shape and still have a PMW3366 sensor and the lowest mouse-click latency on earth? We should just close this forum down now. We should just have a big banner that reads - "Buy a Logitech G Pro Gaming Mouse."


----------



## qsxcv

zowie shape?

this is logitech's classic small ambi shape...


----------



## Noismo

Sensor isn't only problem, materials on G100s feels(and looks, as latest reason to don't use it) like too. Big fans of low weight about 60-70 gr must wait for another Aurora or something, but really don't.

Thanks to Zowie for it. Really. Without them we must playing on SS and Razer crap all together. Almost.


----------



## granitov

It's when I like everything in it, but a mechanical encoder (also, non-Alps)... What a shame. Probably gonna buy on discount later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Do people really need to get rid of weight on a mouse that already weighs only 82/83g?


Abyssus '14 could be cut down to ~70. It has a similar shape, but only 3 buttons and, I believe, worse plastic, though.


----------



## Shisa

love market competition. so interesting product.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> fingertip users can do this:
> 
> saves 12.8g
> 
> dpi button assembly is 1.8g


It looks like one can actually 3D print a much lighter top shell for weight reduction.

Actually, heck, the pcb/button assembly this time around is so self-contained, it might actually be feasible to 3D-print an entire shell replacement while retaining the buttons.


----------



## LouisXIV

@Ino. are you allowed to speak about the procedure of your beta test? Obviously most interesting to me is, if you recommended a different type of cable to them but went unheard?

@qsxcv, so you were a beta tester as well? Or were you simply provided with a readily developed G Pro for testing before the mouse went public? I also wonder what your impressions are and if some indepth testing of the technical details will follow eventhough all components are already known and very likely to perform just like in tests of previously published mice?

If I missed previous answers of yours regarding those topics, I am sorry, I tried to catch up with all three threads discussing this mouse, but might have missed something in the sheer flood of posts.

Concluding a big thank you to the two of you for providing us with very helpful reviews! Much appreciated!


----------



## qsxcv

yes

for now, i'm not too interested in probing the electronics and stuff as i expect everything to be similar to that of previous logitech 3366 mice.

when i'm less busy i'll mess around with it a bit before converting it into a wireless mouse (assuming logitech doesn't release a wireless equivalent of this mouse by then)


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisXIV*
> 
> @Ino. are you allowed to speak about the procedure of your beta test? Obviously most interesting to me is, if you recommended a different type of cable to them but went unheard?


I don't know if I'm allowed to talk about the whole procedure, but I can tell you that I gave my honest input on the mouse regarding all components. So specifically for the cable I did of course state that I'd prefer a flexible rubber cable. I don't think it went unheard, rather there were other factors that overruled my preferences









But for example the mouse feet on the first sample I got weren't rounded/chamfered which dragged on my mousepad, I pointed that out and it was changed with the next one. I don't know if that was my doing or if it was planned anyway, but pls let me believe I helped


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

If you had calipers and were willing, id love to know these measurements..

G900 width of front foot
G900 width at diamond feet
G Pro width at rear feet
G100s width at rear foot
G303 width at mid balance feet
Nixeus Revel width at rear feet
Za11 width front and back feet

Widest points of contact with pad in mm would be great, ty


----------



## john88

Just pre-ordered it. This is my dream come true for gaming mouses! I've been switching mouses almost every month, this (i hope and believe) will be the end for the perfect mouse. I was disappointed that my favorite mouse company were building micro spaceships for NASA, so happy they have returned to building mouses!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillBlaze

Is the Sensor position as low as g100s or higher?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Is the Sensor position as low as g100s or higher?


5mm higher, I think someone said earlier.


----------



## granitov

Anyone managed to make proper photos of the internals yet?


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Zowie-type shape with Logitech Engineering.


Zowie!? This is the funniest comment in the whole thread

Presenting part of the evolution before G90/G100s (basis for G Pro mouse)


There is G1 in the picture which dated back from 2005, I don't even remember older models before that.

and FYI, Zowie was founded in 2008
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> Anyone managed to make proper photos of the internals yet?


It's already there in the 1st post, hidden with some + . Just click it and viola.
Easily missable as I also missed it.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> Zowie!? This is the funniest comment in the whole thread
> 
> Presenting part of the evolution before G90/G100s (basis for G Pro mouse)
> 
> 
> There is G1 in the picture which dated back from 2005, I don't even remember older models before that.
> 
> and FYI, Zowie was founded in 2008
> It's already there in the 1st post, hidden with some + . Just click it and viola.
> Easily missable as I also missed it.


I think their first optical mouse had this shape. Can't remember it's name but the sensor sucked.This was back in -99 or therebouts iirc. Had this blue/greenish tint. Ofc there are ballmice before that, which I believe had this shape too.


----------



## Crack

Width is so low, not sure if I could fingertip it comfortably with ~21cm x ~11.5cm hand.
Ps. we talk about this mouse in 3 separate topics


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Yeah, I know that's why I put "I don't even remember older models before that". I remember using their ballmice with that shape and still using P/S2.

I'm just mentioning the more "recent", advertised for gaming, and most of all, picture that I found easily from the internet







.
If I'm not mistaken MX300 from 2002 was also this shape.
Lol, I feel old now.


----------



## aayman_farzand

It has been mentioned that the top is the same material as the one on the G303, but what about the side? Is that the same as the 303 or does it have a matte coating like the top?


----------



## professorharold

hi new here.

anyone planning to change the braided cable to the non braided cable of the g302? Will it even fit?

Ino said his only dissatisfaction with the G Pro is the braided cable. Any plans to change it Ino?

if anyone plans to do so, please post a tutorial video or something... thanks!

it goes something like this for the g303. Not sure if it will be a similar process with the G Pro.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4lHGjLFDc8

if only they had implemented rubberised cable for G Pro... would have been truly perfect...









Ino, during your beta testing phase and when they were gathering valuable feedback, did you push hard for the cable to be changed to a rubberised one?


----------



## alexandero

Our logitech gods have heard our cries!!! THEY HAVE MADE THE ONE MOUSE TO RULE THEM ALL.


----------



## magictwist

She is a beauty. Thanks Ino for a great review, as always. Perhaps when this mouse arrives (95$~ in sweden though) I will be able to stop lurking here and finally be at ease with a mouse


----------



## biochem

So the new Pro Gaming Mouse is basically a G303 with different shape?

- same sensor
- same buttons
- same braided stiff cable
- different glides
- different shape / size
- different weight

...correct?
For someone loving the G303 shape not really a must have (of course we will still buy it)


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biochem*
> 
> So the new Pro Gaming Mouse is basically a G303 with different shape?
> 
> - same sensor
> - same buttons
> - same braided stiff cable
> - different glides
> - different shape / size
> - different weight
> 
> ...correct?
> For someone loving the G303 shape not really a must have (of course we will still buy it)


They've also fixed any rattle issues, plus we don't know how it feels sensor placement to hand movement. Maybe it feels very fluid. I just hope I can hold it


----------



## hasukka

Hmm, not sure which to go for, this or the DM1 Pro S. Hard decisions ahead.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Hmm, not sure which to go for, this or the DM1 Pro S. Hard decisions ahead.


The performance difference is negligible if existent.

The Dm1 PRO is a medium-ish sized mouse while the G PRO seems to be a small mouse. Depends on your grip style.

Both weigh the same but the dm1 may feel lighter since the mouse bigger and weight is more spread.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Well, in that case they wouldn't need to remove anything since they never touch the mouse in the first place


the ability to make a mouse lighter is insignificant next to the power of the force!

whatever, i would have preferred ~70 g, but ~ 80 g should be ok for most users. the cable is definitely more noticeable than a few grams more or less, especially if the mouse is light, one can feel the cable swinging around and pulling on the mouse, as i was ranting about the 303. hope that's gone with the g pro.


----------



## A7ibaba

It is hard for me to find good mouse especially nowadays, because every mouse is the best :+


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7ibaba*
> 
> It is hard for me to find good mouse especially nowadays, because every mouse is the best :+


It's pretty easy to exclude all non- PWM3366/3360..


----------



## VESPA5

So what's the deal with the "darn, it has a mechanical encoder" pitch?

I guess I'm wondering a) What is this part? b) How is this a disadvantage to the other existing mice using a PMW 336x sensor?


----------



## zeflow

The mechanical encoder has to do with the scroll wheel, which personally I thought the 303 had mechanical as well because bhopping is great with it.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> The mechanical encoder has to do with the scroll wheel, which personally I thought the 303 had mechanical as well because bhopping is great with it.


Thank you for the quick explanation! I'm more of BF4 kinda guy and I rarely use the scroll wheel. But I can see how this might be of concern to CS players. Interesting. Thanks again!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *professorharold*
> 
> Ino, during your beta testing phase and when they were gathering valuable feedback, did you push hard for the cable to be changed to a rubberised one?


I think I did, but I know Chris knows my preference there anyway. I've said the same for any mouse with braided cables.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> Anyone managed to make proper photos of the internals yet?


I think I'm going to highlight that part in my review a bit better, seems like most people miss it...


----------



## professorharold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I think I did, but I know Chris knows my preference there anyway. I've said the same for any mouse with braided cables.


Yeah its such a shame they did not heed your advice. A rubberised cable would have made the mouse even more perfect for you and me.








Still pre-ordering it though. Hahaha.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *professorharold*
> 
> Still pre-ordering it though. Hahaha.


All I can think of is....


----------



## aayman_farzand

I received order confirmation email.

It says my card won't be charged till it's shipped even for preorders, but it was charged within 5 minutes of the order.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> I received order confirmation email.
> 
> It says my card won't be charged till it's shipped even for preorders, but it was charged within 5 minutes of the order.


You're charged immediately if you use PayPal


----------



## tofunator

Do any of the current logitech hyperglide skates fit on the G Pro? Or will there be oem replacements?

Is there a lot of button travel for mouse 4/5?


----------



## Demi9OD

It's a hold guys. This always happens with pre-orders. They will hold/check for funds availability, but that charge will never go through. After a couple days "pending" on your card, the hold will be released and disappear until the product ships and then you will actually be charged.

I won't comment on Paypal, but that is how all credit card orders work.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tofunator*
> 
> Is there a lot of button travel for mouse 4/5?


no pretravel at all on mine


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tofunator*
> 
> Do any of the current logitech hyperglide skates fit on the G Pro? Or will there be oem replacements?
> 
> Is there a lot of button travel for mouse 4/5?


You mean fit properly or simply able to fit in the area? The G1/MX-2 feet would fit inside since they're really small circles. The MX-1 or MX-3 feet might fit inside too but we'd need someone with the mouse to test that.


----------



## ncck

I think the stock mouse feet might be good, the placement and them being rounded may probably be the best skates that have been on a logi mouse yet - we'll find out soon


----------



## tofunator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> no pretravel at all on mine


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> You mean fit properly or simply able to fit in the area? The G1/MX-2 feet would fit inside since they're really small circles. The MX-1 or MX-3 feet might fit inside too but we'd need someone with the mouse to test that.


Yeah I meant fit properly. But now that I compare the skates it seems that the G Pro has more a pill shape rather than an oval


----------



## Aymanb

Wait.... I just noticed the price...

I basically went into the Danish logitech site and it says 700kr????????????? ($105) In comparison the Rival 700 which costs $110... $5 difference. WUT? I guess I'll wait for it to hit actual stores to see. G303 costs like $70 max. Is this one supposed to be the same price as the G303?

*EDIT:* nevermind, I just saw the G502 was listed as 750kr ($110) on logitech's website aswell, but it gets sold for like $70 in actual stores. So I guess the actual price is going to change once retailers start selling it instead of directly from logitech.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Wait.... I just noticed the price...
> 
> I basically went into the Danish logitech site and it says 700kr????????????? ($105) In comparison the Rival 700 which costs $110... $5 difference. WUT? I guess I'll wait for it to hit actual stores to see. G303 costs like $70 max. Is this one supposed to be the same price as the G303?
> 
> *EDIT:* nevermind, I just saw the G502 was listed as 750kr ($110) on logitech's website aswell, but it gets sold for like $70 in actual stores. So I guess the actual price is going to change once retailers start selling it instead of directly from logitech.


Let's hope this gets the same price treatment that the G303 did. Initially, the G303 sold for $69.99 USD, and now you can actually hunt for one of these down anywhere for $25-$49. Then again, I haven't seen any of the other 3366 sensor mice (other than the G303) get that kind of a drastic price drop.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> I think their first optical mouse had this shape. Can't remember it's name but the sensor sucked.This was back in -99 or therebouts iirc. Had this blue/greenish tint. Ofc there are ballmice before that, which I believe had this shape too.


Idk if it was their very first since they had several optical mice in the early 2000s or maybe starting in 1999, but it was one of their first. Back then they just gave letter and number names for their mice so it was just "Optical Mouse M/N: M-BJ58". Also I'm not sure if you would get anything more out of overclocking it, but it maxes out at about 0.8 m/s and then malfunctions not too long after that. I think there were slightly different versions of it as well, but I got one around 2001 or something as my first mouse I ever purchased (Not counting the ball mouse that came with the computer). Here are some pictures of it next to my g303.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Edit: Also even the beginning of the name isn't consistant. There are M/N: M-BJ58 with the name "Optical Mouse" "Wheel Mouse" and I think "Optical Wheel Mouse".


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Let's hope this gets the same price treatment that the G303 did. Initially, the G303 sold for $69.99 USD, and now you can actually hunt for one of these down anywhere for $25-$49. Then again, I haven't seen any of the other 3366 sensor mice (other than the G303) get that kind of a drastic price drop.


Literally all top tier mice here (that isn't budget based) costs $70.. the majority of them.. zowie mice, deathadder, G303 etc. I wouldn't mind paying $70 at all, I'm used to it anyways with the european VAT destroying everything... but if it ends up being $100 there is no way I'm going to buy that. I think it's just logitech screwing up their prices on their website, compared to what it's actually going to cost when retailers sell it.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Literally all top tier mice here (that isn't budget based) costs $70.. the majority of them.. zowie mice, deathadder, G303 etc. I wouldn't mind paying $70 at all, I'm used to it anyways with the european VAT destroying everything... but if it ends up being $100 there is no way I'm going to buy that. I think it's just logitech screwing up their prices on their website, compared to what it's actually going to cost when retailers sell it.


I agree! In fact, buying from Logitech directly would be as foolish as getting your car serviced at the dealership directly (unless it was under warranty).

Logitech's Current Price for G303 (STILL $69.99 USD!?):


Best Buy's Current Price for G303 ($39.99, pay an extra $5 and replace it as many times as you want if you have issues, cough cough sensor rattle, cough):


----------



## jung1e

So has anyone successfully swapped the cable like with the 302 or 100?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I agree! In fact, buying from Logitech directly would be as foolish as getting your car serviced at the dealership directly (unless it was under warranty).
> 
> Logitech's Current Price for G303 (STILL $69.99 USD!?):
> 
> 
> Best Buy's Current Price for G303 ($39.99, pay an extra $5 and replace it as many times as you want if you have issues, cough cough sensor rattle, cough):


Plus it's preorder, didn't we all learn this lesson long time ago?


----------



## VESPA5

Unfortunately, with Logitech, preorder or not, the price tends to stay the same (G502, G900, etc.). The advantage of buying it from Amazon or your local retailer is that it's easier to exchange it rather than wait the long RMA process via Logitech (their customer service can be hit and miss)


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> So has anyone successfully swapped the cable like with the 302 or 100?


It's not even out yet. But I don't see any problem why we shouldn't be able to do so.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Unfortunately, with Logitech, preorder or not, the price tends to stay the same (G502, G900, etc.). The advantage of buying it from Amazon or your local retailer is that it's easier to exchange it rather than wait the long RMA process via Logitech (their customer service can be hit and miss)


People usually praise Logitech customer service. The one time I used it I was very satisfied.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> People usually praise Logitech customer service. The one time I used it I was very satisfied.


Of course! Subjective. One person's good or bad experience will dictate their customer service as a whole. Of the experiences I've had, I'd say Logitech will help you if you persist enough. I had to reach out to the community many times there just to get the ball rolling on an RMA. Took almost a month to get a replacement M705. I guess that's normal.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> People usually praise Logitech customer service. The one time I used it I was very satisfied.


Refunds and RMA are easy but the support reps have no idea what they're talking about if you try to ask an actual question.. it's a copy paste FAQ and beyond that they give up. If I need to return or refund then in satisfied cause it's very quick and easy

Had a software issue with their webcam and it wouldn't pick up any microphones from my soundcard.. was pretty bad experience lol

And that only occurred with the software, they both worked together on Skype which confirmed it being the software


----------



## Melan

Ikr. When I asked support why do I need to change my password every time I try to login into my logitech account (with support or device registration) they asked "Why do you need to login?".


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Plus it's preorder, didn't we all learn this lesson long time ago?


And you didn't learn that that people in general are pretty stupid and have a flock mentality?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Unfortunately, with Logitech, preorder or not, the price tends to stay the same (G502, G900, etc.). The advantage of buying it from Amazon or your local retailer is that it's easier to exchange it rather than wait the long RMA process via Logitech (their customer service can be hit and miss)


Yea along with having to be adament this is my experience too. I had this, quite expensive, wireless keyboard that stopped working. Within the warranty period. This was a keyboard known to fail often, but still I had to argue with the support. Once the agreed to my claim they were excellent though. I got a new one sent to me, without delay. They didn't even want the broken one. Of course, magically I got an email, where they wanted me to rate their support. Funny how often that happens when you get decent service, even though it's supposed to be random.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7ibaba*
> 
> It is hard for me to find good mouse especially nowadays, because every mouse is the best :+


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj4m6thkZKk&t=4m30s


----------



## daniel0731ex

@qsxcv

Could you show us the center of gravity before & after taking off the back shell? Using a pencil as a pivot if you can.


----------



## zeflow

Is there any info from the gamescon display / release ?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

The release has already been talked about.


----------



## L1nos

BF1 Beta starts at August 31.

But this mouse will be available around September 10th.

Holy crap, I am DOOMED!


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> @qsxcv
> 
> Could you show us the center of gravity


damn dude

damn


----------



## fxniqab

Can i use it with my left hand or will the side buttons be an issue ?


----------



## eShrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxniqab*
> 
> Can i use it with my left hand or will the side buttons be an issue ?


I can't speak for everyone's experience, so take this as anecdotal. But I use it exclusively with my left-hand and haven't had the issue of accidentally bumping the side buttons that I get with some mice.

The side buttons can also be totally disabled in LGS.


----------



## daniel0731ex

@eShrew

What went into the design decision to have the top-rear shell not part of the functional structure?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Refunds and RMA are easy but the support reps have no idea what they're talking about if you try to ask an actual question.. it's a copy paste FAQ and beyond that they give up. If I need to return or refund then in satisfied cause it's very quick and easy


Ah good ole first line/second line/... where the first guy just inputs crap and all the good ones eventually move up the ladder.

I have to do plenty of RMA's at work for computers and laptops and even those can differentiate heavily. Best one imo is actually Acer & Microsoft. Worst experiences were brands like Samsung, Toshiba, ... HP is middle ground, their system is efficient, requires e-mailing, but the repairs themselves are often sub-par.

Microsoft has a process that doesn't involve any human interaction but the system itself gives you plenty of clear updates letting you know in what "phase" of the RMA or repair your Surface device is at. Acer requires a phone call but they're quick and efficient. If the part is non vital such as RAM or a HDD, they send it to us, we swap it out and send back the broken part in the box with a new UPS stamp.

TIP if you ever have to do RMA work like that, alway and I do mean ALWAYS, check the spare hard drive the manufacturer sends you or replaces. The amount of times I had brands send me a broken refurbished HDD in exchange for the other one is excessive. This is where brands like Samsung/Toshiba/... tend to excel at... in a bad way


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> BF1 Beta starts at August 31.
> 
> But this mouse will be available around September 10th.
> 
> Holy crap, I am DOOMED!


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> @eShrew
> 
> What went into the design decision to have the top-rear shell not part of the functional structure?


I don't understand the question. What do you mean by "functional structure" and why would the knuckle rest need to be a part of that?


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> I don't understand the question. What do you mean by "functional structure" and why would the knuckle rest need to be a part of that?


i.e. removing the rest would not affect the structural integrity of the mouse or affect any of the mechanical functions (i.e. button presses). According to qsxcv's pictures, this seems to be the case:



A counterexample would be this


----------



## connectwise

^ best mouse ever?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> And you didn't learn that that people in general are pretty stupid and have a flock mentality?
> Yea along with having to be adament this is my experience too. I had this, quite expensive, wireless keyboard that stopped working. Within the warranty period. This was a keyboard known to fail often, but still I had to argue with the support. Once the agreed to my claim they were excellent though. I got a new one sent to me, without delay. They didn't even want the broken one. Of course, magically I got an email, where they wanted me to rate their support. Funny how often that happens when you get decent service, even though it's supposed to be random.


How am I supposed to respond to that? Or were you just indirectly calling everyone else dumb?


----------



## CPate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> i.e. removing the rest would not affect the structural integrity of the mouse or affect any of the mechanical functions (i.e. button presses).


Probably because the lighting design required there not to be anything (like screw bosses or whatever) in the way.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Probably because the lighting design required there not to be anything (like screw bosses or whatever) in the way.


This turns out to be an excellent design choice, I love it. It gives fantastic versatility to modding.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*


AHAHA,

exactly what I had in mind


----------



## frewp

I have pretty small hands and I've been using the ZA13 for some time, just wish it was slightly wider like the ZA12 without the added length. This mouse is shorter and wider... Sounds really good. Might try it out but $70 is a lot compared to $40 G303..


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> This turns out to be an excellent design choice, I love it. It gives fantastic versatility to modding.


indeed there's quite a bit of room to jam stuff into, where the lighting stuff is supposed to be.


----------



## Melan

Are borders around feet rounded, or like on 303 with edges?


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Are borders around feet rounded, or like on 303 with edges?


the skatez are rounded ...

http://i.imgur.com/y9TLho8.jpg


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Are borders around feet rounded, or like on 303 with edges?


They're all rounded. Look at the pics in op.


----------



## Melan

Pics don't really show borders well, so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Pragmatist

Ordered one as well, but I'm hoping I get it before the 10th September. It'll probably sell like hot-cakes by the looks of it.


----------



## Arizonian

@Ino. Do we know the height of the skates? 0.5mm or 0.4mm, please tell me 0.6mm

From past history I'd say hotline games will come out first with some 0.6mm skates.


----------



## ghostshade

Hum do we know when retailers will start to get this in stock worldwide?

2 weeks after 10 of September or earlier?

This is after all the only logitech mouse in ages that manage to tick all the boxes for a good mouse.

Now i can get ride of my G502, mionix aviator 7000, zowie fk1, zowie z13 and just focus on this mouse and my Dream machines DM1 Pro S.

The reason i ask about retailer availability is because i have not hold a mouse with that shape since m100.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @Ino. Do we know the height of the skates? 0.5mm or 0.4mm, please tell me 0.6mm
> 
> From past history I'd say hotline games will come out first with some 0.6mm skates.


I don't have anything to measure this accurately :/
Maybe qsxcv can do that.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostshade*
> 
> Hum do we know when retailers will start to get this in stock worldwide?
> 
> 2 weeks after 10 of September or earlier?
> 
> This is after all the only logitech mouse in ages that manage to tick all the boxes for a good mouse.
> 
> Now i can get ride of my G502, mionix aviator 7000, zowie fk1, zowie z13 and just focus on this mouse and my Dream machines DM1 Pro S.
> 
> The reason i ask about retailer availability is because i have not hold a mouse with that shape since m100.


Retailers will have it after september 10th. Amazon has it listed but we don't know when they will get it yet.

As far as local stores having the mouse on hand, after the 10th.


----------



## ghostshade

aha good to hear. Then i will be able to get a feel for the mouse and see if its to small or not.


----------



## Necroblob

This looks amazing. In an ideal world I'd replace the braided cable and possibly remove a bit of weight to get it into the 70-80g range. But in the scale of things those are very minor issues.

An immediate preorder for me even at the price on the Logitech site. If it is as good as I hope then I'll get a backup or two once the prices drop. I can't wait for 10th September.

Thank you Logitech for listening.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @Ino. Do we know the height of the skates? 0.5mm or 0.4mm, please tell me 0.6mm
> 
> From past history I'd say hotline games will come out first with some 0.6mm skates.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything to measure this accurately :/
> Maybe qsxcv can do that.
Click to expand...

dont have calipers but i can compare against my g900 hotline feet tomorrow


----------



## daniel0731ex

How are the side button switches held in place?


----------



## Melan

Same as with 302/303. Side button pcb sits between 2 alignment rails, but this time they added 2 screws to hold it in place.


----------



## granitov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> How are the side button switches held in place?


You, too, seem to have missed the pics under the spoiler in OP.

Meanwhile, can't figure out from the photos - is the "G" logo a laser etched ornament on the shell paint or does it consist of two moulds (the black opaque plastic shell plus the milky transparent plastic)? Seems to be the latter, correct me on that.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> You, too, seem to have missed the pics under the spoiler in OP.


I have not. I just couldn't believe my eyes. Need confirmation.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Meanwhile, can't figure out from the photos - is the "G" logo a laser etched ornament on the shell paint or does it consist of two moulds (the black opaque plastic shell plus the milky transparent plastic)? Seems to be the latter, correct me on that.


There's a picture of the inside of the top shell in the first post. To me, it looks like the milky plastic and the black are two different parts.

I mean this photo from the first post:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Top shell




You see there's the thick line for the lighting that goes around the mouse and the G in the middle, and both are connected with a thin area of the same milky plastic part. The black seems to be another part and put on top of it (behind it in this photo from the inside).


----------



## ryan92084

Ya, it looks either to be two pieces or a double shot single piece.


----------



## granitov

So far so good. While I bet it's ABS (actually no betting, just have to look closely at the photo), if it's bare plastic it's gonna feel good and retain its feeling at least longer than painted or coated rzr/ss-style plastic.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granitov*
> 
> So far so good. While I bet it's ABS (actually no betting, just have to look closely at the photo), if it's bare plastic it's gonna feel good and retain its feeling at least longer than painted or coated rzr/ss-style plastic.


G402 style is the best. Very durable clearcoat and sturdy rubber sides. Plain plastic is pretty bad at retaining grip in different circumstances imo, but at least is more durable. Only works well with slightly moist hands.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Until they bring back the G400 or G500 body style, I don't think I'll be buying a logitech.

I really loved that shape, and would love to see it come back with as much weight removed as possible and the 3366 sensor.


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> Until they bring back the G400 or G500 body style, I don't think I'll be buying a logitech.
> 
> I really loved that shape, and would love to see it come back with as much weight removed as possible and the 3366 sensor.


Yep same here. G Pro is still an awesome mouse.. its just too small for me sadly


----------



## naemsae

Is the G Pro Gaming Mouse closer to the weird shape of the G303 or the G100s?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naemsae*
> 
> Is the G Pro Gaming Mouse closer to the weird shape of the G303 or the G100s?


It is very close to the G100s shape.


----------



## naemsae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> It is very close to the G100s shape.


Is the coating the exact same to the g303? My sweaty hands made it difficult to grip the g303 when playing click intensive games osu/league, had to switch to a g502 the shape itself is really easy to grip but the mouse doesn't seem healthy for my hand.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naemsae*
> 
> Is the coating the exact same to the g303? My sweaty hands made it difficult to grip the g303 when playing click intensive games osu/league, had to switch to a g502 the shape itself is really easy to grip but the mouse doesn't seem healthy for my hand.


It's the coating like the grip area on the G303 according to CPate and to me the Pro is much easier to grip, regardless of how sweaty or dry my hands are.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It's the coating like the grip area on the G303 according to CPate and to me the Pro is much easier to grip, regardless of how sweaty or dry my hands are.


So why is it that the pro mouse feels more filling than the g100s? Are the sides less tilted or something like that?


----------



## qsxcv

rear is slightly wider


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Are borders around feet rounded, or like on 303 with edges?


So, anyone? Since 2 previous people completely missed the point, should I put a picture of what I'm talking about?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> So, anyone? Since 2 previous people completely missed the point, should I put a picture of what I'm talking about?


Yes!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> So, anyone? Since 2 previous people completely missed the point, should I put a picture of what I'm talking about?


They are not sharp, but I wouldn't call them rounded. If your picky about this you'll have to sand them down.
I'm contemplating doing that but tbh with the chamfered feet the borders around them didn't bother me yet. If they ever will that is what I'm going to do.


----------



## 3Shells

Can I ask what you guys think of the inward-curved mouse buttons, do they help with finger-tip grip?


----------



## Melan

Yey Ino got it. No pictures for you then.

I'm mostly worried because when teflon will eventually wear down, if outer side of borders have 90 degree angle, they will scrape on my pad thus interfering with glide. This happened with 303 and it's annoying.
As long as outer border is somewhat rounded, I'm certain no sandpaper is necessary.

Honestly I wish Logitech did what they have on G402. Inset in place where you put teflon. No borders.


----------



## acid_reptile

Can someone do a picture like this with the pro mouse and the g100s?

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/12327904/width/900/height/900/flags/LL


----------



## HAGGARD

So button latency ~1ms, presumably 3366 tracking latency linearly within 1ms of MLT04?

Mechanical scroll wheel huh. Mind to check actuation frequency on that with MouseTester? Still internally clocked to 1ms USB operation (i. e. max. 1kHz polling)?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> So button latency ~1ms


Nope still stuck in the +5ms era.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Nope still stuck in the +5ms era.


Why do they do this. Their old mice had like 1-2ms. If anything, their "alien" series mice should have been even better and get rid of lag altogether. Especially with this "PRO" model.

I'd be willing to spend 80 bucks since I miss sidebuttons and don't like the IMO shape, but unnecessary imperfections like that are offputting at that pricepoint. Hopefully at least the scroll freq and tracking lag are fine.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Why do they do this. Their old mice had like 1-2ms. If anything, their "alien" series mice should have been even better and get rid of lag altogether. Especially with this "PRO" model.
> 
> I'd be willing to spend 80 bucks since I miss sidebuttons and don't like the IMO shape, but unnecessary imperfections like that are offputting at that pricepoint. Hopefully at least the scroll freq and tracking lag are fine.


With the increase in button delay you lower the possibility of double clicking.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> With the increase in button delay you lower the possibility of double clicking.


There are different algorhythms for debouncing. There is one that is alittle complicated but allows both no delay and no double click issue.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> With the increase in button delay you lower the possibility of double clicking.


Everyone knows that.

A better question why after 10 years did it suddenly change? Because now a G3 from 2005 is faster then the *LOGITECH PRO GAMING MOUSE* and the 2004 DIamondback is +/-0.5ms the *LOGITECH PRO GAMING MOUSE*.


----------



## CorruptBE

Maybe the RMA's for double clicking issues were also tenfold 10 years ago? Who knows, but there's probably a valid reason.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Honestly I wish Logitech did what they have on G402. Inset in place where you put teflon. No borders.


I suggested so btw because I don't like borders there either. But so far it works well enough. When I'm home again tomorrow I'll get a close up picture of the edges.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Would make a little more sense if everything past the G302 had +5ms. But that wasn't the case. G502 and G402 had it added in a firmware update afterward simply to bring them in line with the other mice. The decision to change it seemingly occurred around the G302's development.


----------



## SEJB

Wait does Logitech mice have a click delay? Does every modern gaming mouse have that? And if so why on earth?


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Wait does Logitech mice have a click delay? Does every modern gaming mouse have that? And if so why on earth?


btw Logitech has nearly the lowest click delay








it's more to let not accidently doubleclicks ...


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> There are different algorhythms for debouncing. There is one that is alittle complicated but allows both no delay and no double click issue.


For one thing logitech already uses asymmetric debouncing or whatever you want to call it where the delay due to debouncing on press is shorter than release. For another thing you can still make mice with almost any type of debouncing double click. For example I can make a brand new out of the box g303 double click with a single button actuation if I try, but I just have to tap the button extremely quickly and lightly it just has to do with the timing of the press and release compared to the intervals of the debouncing. Also no type of mcu debouncing is really very complicated. Its probably a dozen extra lines of code at most.


----------



## Melan

I can make my D2F-01F in 303 jitter if I get the pressure right.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> btw Logitech has nearly the lowest click delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's more to let not accidently doubleclicks ...


I don't think I've ever had a doubleclick I didn't want with my g400s and last I checked it has 0.1 ms button latency.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Depends on the user and even the environment. Low humidity environment? Higher chance of double clicks no matter the debounce delay.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> For one thing logitech already uses asymmetric debouncing or whatever you want to call it where the delay due to debouncing on press is shorter than release. For another thing you can still make mice with almost any type of debouncing double click. For example I can make a brand new out of the box g303 double click with a single button actuation if I try, but I just have to tap the button extremely quickly and lightly it just has to do with the timing of the press and release compared to the intervals of the debouncing. Also no type of mcu debouncing is really very complicated. Its probably a dozen extra lines of code at most.


By alittle complicated i meant assymetric debouncing with careful handling of "unusual" clicks like what you describe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I can make my D2F-01F in 303 jitter if I get the pressure right.


I think it may be because of different bounce patterns for different switches. Speaking of which i'm curious what switches were used in Ikari and G3.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a doubleclick I didn't want with my g400s and last I checked it has 0.1 ms button latency.


Well, more like 1ms.

But yeah, this double-click meme needs to end. For one thing because optical microswitches exist. For another because as qsxcv has shown (like, actually built), there's simple debounce techniques approaching zero latency without double-clicking or release issues. The fact that Logi decided to go from decades of being the silent leader in button latency (1-2ms), to "alien technology" 5-7ms is just perplexing.

And they...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Would make a little more sense if everything past the G302 had +5ms. But that wasn't the case. G502 and G402 had it added in a firmware update afterward simply to bring them in line with the other mice. The decision to change it seemingly occurred around the G302's development.


...retroactively implemented that, too?

Wuddup Lo' Gee.


----------



## chr1spe

Yeah, I'm not saying it is bad or that the raised debounce time is justified, but it was probably people that click in strange ways and got double-clicks because of it that caused them to raise it. If I'm really careless buying with my mouse in CS and tap the button instead of a full press I occasionally missbuy, but its just something you have to realize and avoid doing.


----------



## SEJB

It always felt like the 302/303 clicks were faster but maybe it's just the feeling of the clicks being placebo. Every company does this currently I presume?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

The best thing about those optical switches in those bloody mice? Changed to +16ms on lift off event. +16ms delay added if you touch the scroll wheel or side buttons. Neat! The Bloody tkl b700 kb I have is fine though.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

2004 Diamondback is ~0.5ms less than the G303. I have over 15 of them in various condition. Only one of them double clicked. \o/


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> The best thing about those optical switches in those bloody mice? Changed to +16ms on lift off event. +16ms delay added if you touch the scroll wheel or side buttons. Neat! The Bloody tkl b700 kb I have though is fine though.


That is just them being screwy with the firmware I suppose though. Maybe people were bashing their mice when putting them down and causing missclicks. Who knows.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> That is just them being screwy with the firmware I suppose though. Maybe people were bashing their mice when putting them down and causing missclicks. Who knows.


Build quality was atrocious also. I'm actually surprised my keyboard still runs flawlessly. I keep thinking it'll short out randomly for some reason.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> It always felt like the 302/303 clicks were faster but maybe it's just the feeling of the clicks being placebo. Every company does this currently I presume?


Here's a post where you can start looking about this, it links to a spreadsheet with all numbers that are currently known:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607990/click-latencies-compiled


----------



## frunction

Does a couple ms click latency really matter? As long as it's less than your monitor or the games refresh, I don't see why it's a problem.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> It always felt like the 302/303 clicks were faster but maybe it's just the feeling of the clicks being placebo. Every company does this currently I presume?


I' d wager you can't "feel" the difference at all. It's debatable whether the 1-5ms range is performance-relevant at all. But in any case, this is about technical perfection, and every additional millisecond is unnecessary imperfection. Not to mention the 10+ms latency on many modern "gaming" mice out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> The best thing about those optical switches in those bloody mice? Changed to +16ms on lift off event. +16ms delay added if you touch the scroll wheel or side buttons. Neat! The Bloody tkl b700 kb I have is fine though.


Like chr1spe said, that's just Bloody being "funny". I wonder why any of the more mainstream brands haven't tried the optical variant at all. Then again, there's seemingly no logic behind the debounce implementations used now to begin with.

Instead of going full "alien" laser microswitches, they even went back in time and ditched the traditioned optical scroll encoder for mecha with this one. Still curious what's the actuation frequency on that. Ino, mind checking? You can just go into MouseTester, lift the mouse and hit F2 for log, then flick the wheel as fast as you can, F2 to stop. Count plot must return an AbsoluteMaximum error - interval graph shows the wheel actuation frequency (@1000Hz).


----------



## SEJB

Ah sweet link deepor, googling only gave me the really old spreadsheet.

Frunction 5 ms would actually be above most gaming monitors latency depending on how you want to count it, if you add input lag and respons times my monitor lands around 6-7ms so it's close.

That being said it doesn't really matter it is just an interesting thing to note considering mice worked fine without the click delay in the past.

As I said haggard most likely placebo with how good the 302/303 clicks feel compared to the g400.


----------



## trhead

Of course it matters. Now I will never become a CS:GO professional athlete. Thanks Logitech for ruining my dreams


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Does a couple ms click latency really matter? As long as it's less than your monitor or the games refresh, I don't see why it's a problem.


Has nothing to do with monitor freq/game frame rate. Total reaction time gets +'d any milliseconds that click latency introduces. Whole system latency plus your reaction time means you can react to something in 200ms? Too bad, mouse adds a couple ms and you are outside of that range. That's just an example. I would assume 1-5ms will only negligibly often make the difference between being able to react in time or not, but there's just no reason to have those extra couple of ms to begin with.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

In my eyes it's more or less a loss of a something I have always expected out of a Logitech mouse.


----------



## Nijindia18

Ino, do you think that someone with 18-18.5 cm hands could full palm grip this mouse? Or do you have to do a palm claw hybrid?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nijindia18*
> 
> Ino, do you think that someone with 18-18.5 cm hands could full palm grip this mouse? Or do you have to do a palm claw hybrid?


I can if it's shaped like the G100s, but the egg shape and heavily slanted sides make my knuckles hurt, which is why I am not happy about the shape of the Pro mouse.


----------



## Nijindia18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I can if it's shaped like the G100s, but the egg shape and heavily slanted sides make my knuckles hurt, which is why I am not happy about the shape of the Pro mouse.


So you actually was able to hold the G Pro? Can you upload an image of you holding it?


----------



## zeflow

Sides aren't anymore slanted the g100s, not sure where you got that information.

@Ino. can you talk about the mechanical encoder, and what the old encoder was and their differences that you notice?

TY


----------



## nodicaL

Well this is my perfect mouse.

Pre-ordered, thank you Ino for the review & Logitech for giving us what we wanted!


----------



## lexer

BYE BYE Deathadder ! ... My hand is about 17cm i can totally use this mouse on a palm grip


----------



## GoneTurbo

I'm excited. Preordered!


----------



## VESPA5

Finally, Logitech is selling a somewhat normal shaped mouse again (although the G900 looks somewhat normal, it still looks like a futuristic cockroach). Gotta hand it to them. Of the 2 iterations of the 3360 I've tried (DM1 Pro S and Revel), I think the implementation of the 336x on the G900 and G303 is nearly perfect. I've returned 2 G303s to Best Buy due to the sensor rattle. I'm hoping, just hoping, that the G Pro will not be cursed with the same sensor rattle issue.


----------



## kashim

do you think this is better then scream one or dm1 pro s?for competitive fps use (low senser)


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> do you think this is better then scream one or dm1 pro s?for competitive fps use (low senser)


Depends what shape you like more and that's it


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> dont have calipers but i can compare against my g900 hotline feet tomorrow


tried a small piece of the g900 hotline feet.
they're either perfect or 0.1mm too thick, compared to the stock feet.


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> do you think this is better then scream one or dm1 pro s?for competitive fps use (low senser)


It depends how big your hands are, what griptype you use and what you personally prefer shapewise. All 3 would be suitable for low sense. Scream one isn't out yet (and who knows when it will come out, if it has qc issues like their other mice.).

So your choices are,

Revel
DM1 Pro S
G303
G502
G Pro (when its out in 21 days, not sure if you need to preorder it though)
M65 Pro
Rival 700

Just pick what you like best in regards to shape, weight, features.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> It depends how big your hands are, what griptype you use and what you personally prefer shapewise. All 3 would be suitable for low sense. Scream one isn't out yet (and who knows when it will come out, if it has qc issues like their other mice.).
> 
> So your choices are,
> 
> Revel
> DM1 Pro S
> G303
> G502
> G Pro (when its out in 21 days, not sure if you need to preorder it though)
> M65 Pro
> Rival 700
> 
> Just pick what you like best in regards to shape, weight, features.


Don't forget to add the G900 and good 'ol DeathAdder


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Don't forget to add the G900 and good 'ol DeathAdder


True!

I hate myself for buying so many different mice though, trying to find the one! But i guess once i get the Logitech G Pro, this compulsive buying disorder will be over (right???)!


----------



## bgaccord

i heard release date was this month from logitech twitter account


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgaccord*
> 
> i heard release date was this month from logitech twitter account


When i was preordering it from the Logitech website, it said "available september 10th"


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Finally, Logitech is selling a somewhat normal shaped mouse again (*although the G900 looks somewhat normal*, it still looks like a futuristic cockroach).


g900 has a fat butt. It felt too big in my hand compared to the g502 (too heavy) and the g303. I took the g900 back. I'm excited for the pro gaming. I pre ordered it immediately.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> It depends how big your hands are, what griptype you use and what you personally prefer shapewise. All 3 would be suitable for low sense. Scream one isn't out yet (and who knows when it will come out, if it has qc issues like their other mice.).
> 
> So your choices are,
> 
> Revel
> DM1 Pro S
> G303
> G502
> G Pro (when its out in 21 days, not sure if you need to preorder it though)
> M65 Pro
> Rival 700
> 
> Just pick what you like best in regards to shape, weight, features.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Depends what shape you like more and that's it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Don't forget to add the G900 and good 'ol DeathAdder


They are alla awesome mouse,i actually have g502 andò don t Luke thr angled shape...i have a hybrid palm/claw grip on it because is quote small...my last 2 finger on thr right sometimes hit thr mousepad..i have long and large hands,i had bought andò played with DA 3.5 forma long time and like the shape bit so much problemi with Razer,don t wanna buy it anymore...looking for something light ad possibil,Great sensor,good click feeling,lower respinse time possible and with goo shape for me..i wanna give a try to ambi shape like s1 because is more balanced left/right shape...g502 is so spastic,i think is really bar mouse for competitive FPS


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> They are alla awesome mouse,i actually have g502 andò don t Luke thr angled shape...i have a hybrid palm/claw grip on it because is quote small...my last 2 finger on thr right sometimes hit thr mousepad..i have long and large hands,i had bought andò played with DA 3.5 forma long time and like the shape bit so much problemi with Razer,don t wanna buy it anymore...looking for something light ad possibil,Great sensor,good click feeling,lower respinse time possible and with goo shape for me..i wanna give a try to ambi shape like s1 because is more balanced left/right shape...g502 is so spastic,i think is really bar mouse for competitive FPS


sry i m italian and i had wrote with auto-correction sorry


----------



## e4stw00t

You don't have to apologize for being Italian


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> I hate myself for buying so many different mice though, trying to find the one! But i guess once i get the Logitech G Pro, this compulsive buying disorder will be over (right???)!


No such thing because we ALL here keep on buying the latest mouse when it's released. It's the OCD curse of wanting that PERFECT mouse that doesn't exist quite yet.

Still hoping for myself to acquire the Logitech Pro before the end of 2016.


----------



## professorharold

Anyone planning to unbraid the braided cable?


----------



## biochem

Thats a matter of 5min. Would suggest getting an paramode cable instead (just done that with my G303)


----------



## Fragil1ty

Oh my god, it looks perfect. I cannot wait until the 10th, already pre-ordered this bad boy.

Good bye G303. You've served me well.


----------



## VESPA5

I remember all the hype and anticipation for the G303 when it came out. How it would be the perfect size, the best replacement for the G302, best sensor on the market on a mouse that's less than 90g, the gaming mouse of the decade, and yah yah yah







Then, the QC issues started coming out of the woodwork. The beloved "sensor rattle" issue and the gripes of "geez, still has the awkward shape of the G302" and suddenly the $70 G303 was available for $30 tops if you know where to look. I'm just hoping all this anticipation doesn't lead to a huge disappointment. You know, kinda like this recent game called "No Man's Sky" (oh, snap, I went there)


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I remember all the hype and anticipation for the G303 when it came out. How it would be the perfect size, the best replacement for the G302, best sensor on the market on a mouse that's less than 90g, the gaming mouse of the decade, and yah yah yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, the QC issues started coming out of the woodwork. The beloved "sensor rattle" issue and the gripes of "geez, still has the awkward shape of the G302" and suddenly the $70 G303 was available for $30 tops if you know where to look. I'm just hoping all this anticipation doesn't lead to a huge disappointment. You know, kinda like this recent game called "No Man's Sky" (oh, snap, I went there)


Nobody hate the constant logitech hype on here more than me, but let's go through this list of issues you mentioned:

1. Nobody had any real long term experience with the 302/3 shape, but the G Pro is the same as g100s if I'm not mistaken, so that's one problem solved. I personally had to stop using the 302 because I would constantly reach the malfunction speed limit.

2. People that have beta tested G Pro are saying there's no sensor rattle and has explained how they improved that area.

3. Everybody agrees this mouse is way overpriced.

4. Both sensor and weight are excellent, so I'm not sure what there's to hype here given the experience we've all had with g502,303 and 900.

I'm sure most people will still be better off using a Zowie due it having so many great shapes available, but this is objectively the better mouse in the areas you can be objective about. Plus I personally love small mice, so it would be either this or FK2 for me. Either way I think the hype makes sense for this product given how they're finally after like 7 years of begging for this mouse, making it just like how people have asked... well, besides the meh cable.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Can someone do a picture like this with the pro mouse and the g100s?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/12327904/width/900/height/900/flags/LL


Anyone?


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I remember all the hype and anticipation for the G303 when it came out. How it would be the perfect size, the best replacement for the G302, best sensor on the market on a mouse that's less than 90g, the gaming mouse of the decade, and yah yah yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, the QC issues started coming out of the woodwork. The beloved "sensor rattle" issue and the gripes of "geez, still has the awkward shape of the G302" and suddenly the $70 G303 was available for $30 tops if you know where to look. I'm just hoping all this anticipation doesn't lead to a huge disappointment. You know, kinda like this recent game called "No Man's Sky" (oh, snap, I went there)


I don't think there was _that_ much hype since a lot of people already knew they just don't like the shape of the G302. But there was excitement for the fact Logitech was actually putting 3366 in something that wasn't a brick.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I remember all the hype and anticipation for the G303 when it came out. How it would be the perfect size, the best replacement for the G302, best sensor on the market on a mouse that's less than 90g, the gaming mouse of the decade, and yah yah yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, the QC issues started coming out of the woodwork. The beloved "sensor rattle" issue and the gripes of "geez, still has the awkward shape of the G302" and suddenly the $70 G303 was available for $30 tops if you know where to look. I'm just hoping all this anticipation doesn't lead to a huge disappointment. You know, kinda like this recent game called "No Man's Sky" (oh, snap, I went there)


I don't mean to disagree with what you said because you do make fair points, but I'll go out of my way and say that the G303 is amazing, and that there is those of us who actually love it every bit. The shape is onorthodox yes, it feels bad at first impression, yes... but I could not play so good in any game than what the G303 has given me. It's a perfect for my relaxed claw grip, and no sensor rattle for me. Sure some would dislike it for various reasons, but your comment make it seem like people shouldn't get excited for the G Pro, just because of the experience _some_ people are having with the G303.

Let's also not ignore the fact that players in the CSGO competitive scene has been playing for it for a long time now, and that Ino has approved of it aswell. It's not the first time Logitech has had success with a mouse, and I don't think their success is going to stop with the release of the G Pro.

Even though I'm already satisfied with my G303, I'm still going to buy the G Pro, just in support of logitech for doing the right thing that nobody has done for decades: A no gimmicky, high-tier sensor, non-budget mouse with the intention of competitive gaming in mind, compared to various other companies. *cough* Rival 700 *cough*

I want logitech to have this mouse as the best selling for a long time, just so they can repeat this for future releases, hopefully a G403 done right, based on MX518/G400.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I remember all the hype and anticipation for the G303 when it came out. How it would be the perfect size, the best replacement for the G302, best sensor on the market on a mouse that's less than 90g, the gaming mouse of the decade, and yah yah yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, the QC issues started coming out of the woodwork. The beloved "sensor rattle" issue and the gripes of "geez, still has the awkward shape of the G302" and suddenly the $70 G303 was available for $30 tops if you know where to look. I'm just hoping all this anticipation doesn't lead to a huge disappointment. You know, kinda like this recent game called "No Man's Sky" (oh, snap, I went there)


It's a G303 in a G100 shape. What could go wrong.









I'll wait until the hype (and price) dies down. I'm plenty happy with my 3360's already, but I'm curious. I liked a few things about the G303 (clicks) that hasn't been nowhere near as good on the Revel / DM1.


----------



## GoneTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIkeJuice*
> 
> It's a G303 in a G100 shape. What could go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait until the hype (and price) dies down. I'm plenty happy with my 3360's already, but I'm curious. I liked a few things about the G303 (clicks) that hasn't been nowhere near as good on the Revel / DM1.


Agreed. Received the DM1 today, the clicks are rather on the heavy side. Definitely prefer my G303 light clicks!


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I remember all the hype and anticipation for the G303 when it came out. How it would be the perfect size, the best replacement for the G302, best sensor on the market on a mouse that's less than 90g, the gaming mouse of the decade, and yah yah yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, the QC issues started coming out of the woodwork. The beloved "sensor rattle" issue and the gripes of "geez, still has the awkward shape of the G302" and suddenly the $70 G303 was available for $30 tops if you know where to look. I'm just hoping all this anticipation doesn't lead to a huge disappointment. You know, kinda like this recent game called "No Man's Sky" (oh, snap, I went there)


At no point was there a strong hype for the G303 - the vocal majority on OCN dislikes the G302 shape and actually was in torches and pitchforks mode once it became clear that the second SKU running the 3366 sensor after the similarly disliked G502 would be an update of the G302.


----------



## LikesToSlide

What's the native DPI for this mouse?


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikesToSlide*
> 
> What's the native DPI for this mouse?


someone correct me if im wrong here. But as far as i remember with the 3366 there is no "native" dpi. The Native DPI is any step of 50.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Anyone?


I can do that tonight before I stream.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikesToSlide*
> 
> What's the native DPI for this mouse?


All steps are native.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Ino, any chance you could post a few more pictures (or video) comparing it against the 303? I kind of liked the 303, but the diamond shape with narrow butt and bulging sides always felt awkward. I guessing this G Pro fixes that and fits better in your hand?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihateallmice*
> 
> so it would be either this or FK2 for me.


So you already dumped the Pro s?? That was fast as hell. lol


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Can someone do a picture like this with the pro mouse and the g100s?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/12327904/width/900/height/900/flags/LL


http://imgur.com/dwYpGwD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> Ino, any chance you could post a few more pictures (or video) comparing it against the 303? I kind of liked the 303, but the diamond shape with narrow butt and bulging sides always felt awkward. I guessing this G Pro fixes that and fits better in your hand?


http://imgur.com/A6iPfXx

http://imgur.com/CvPMQri

http://imgur.com/FTX6xEO

Left Pro, right G303 cable
http://imgur.com/9RRYJ3N


----------



## SEJB

That cable seems reasonable actually, I was already looking into making my own paracord cable.


----------



## frunction

Thanks for the pics Ino, looks they have made a lot of improvement to the right side compared to the G303. No weird edge and space to the right of M2 so your ring finger doesn't feel the press. Also scroll wheel much better positioned.









Looks about the same width in the front though, I was hoping for wider than 303 since my fingers fall all the way up at the nose.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dwYpGwD


Looking at this picture here, is there just a single screw that needs to be loosened to open the mouse? And it's under the sticker? You don't need to remove any of the feet to open the mouse?


----------



## qsxcv

no

i think having front screws decreases the tolerances for the switch mechanism


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Left Pro, right G303 cable


i hope the g pro's cable is lighter and more flexible than the 303's. that's what bothers me the most about the 303, more than the weird shape. look how it sticks sideways in your image.


----------



## ncck

Ino does that stress reliever hit the mousepad at all or no?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

I am sure he would have talked about it if his copy did.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I am sure he would have talked about it if his copy did.


Some people don't even notice/care


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Some people don't even notice/care


most are not Ino, he would care. lol


----------



## Skylit

Doesn't hit the pad unless purposely bent down, but it's pretty thick and noticeable in regards to regular use (for me).


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Doesn't hit the pad unless purposely bent down, but it's pretty thick and noticeable in regards to regular use (for me).


Is this your daily driver Skylit?


----------



## Ickz

How's the scrollwheel button switch? Easier to press/more "clicky" than the g303? Possible to accidently scroll when pressing it?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Ino does that stress reliever hit the mousepad at all or no?


No, not at all. It's high enough and points straight ahead.


----------



## crzg

I'm a bit disappointed in Logitech. I was at gamescom yesterday and was hoping to get my hands on the G Pro.

When I visited the Logitech booth, they had G502s exclusively on their PCs and when I asked the guys about the G Pro, some didn't even know what I meant and another one tried to tell me that the G502 is their new mouse xD

The one guy who knew about the G Pro acted like it was top secret and didn't wanna tell any details about it. You could tell he felt uncomfortable that I even asked about the mouse.

I find it weird that Logitech announces a mouse 1 week before gamescom and then act like it doesn't even exist.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Ino, can you compare the actuation force needed for mouse 1 and 2 with the G402 if you have it at hand? I know it's difficult to quantify without measuring equipment, but even subjective impressions are welcome.


----------



## m0uz

This might have been said already but I actually think the whole "Pro Gamer" movement with peripherals might actually be a good thing. Take Zowie mice, the FailMouse ambi and now this. I think it might be a good idea to support the whole "Pro" movement because we might actually get stuff we want.

Sleek, simple designs might be the new 'RGB LED 10 MILLION BUTTON 500 GRAM BEHEMOTHS'


----------



## Niico0708

where are the screws located to open up the mouse ? Kinda sucked that you had to take off the mouse feet on the G303 to take it apart to replace the cable


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niico0708*
> 
> where are the screws located to open up the mouse ? Kinda sucked that you had to take off the mouse feet on the G303 to take it apart to replace the cable


a picture has already been posted on the last page, one under the sticker and two below the top mouse feet


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> It depends how big your hands are, what griptype you use and what you personally prefer shapewise. All 3 would be suitable for low sense. Scream one isn't out yet (and who knows when it will come out, if it has qc issues like their other mice.).
> 
> So your choices are,
> 
> Revel
> DM1 Pro S
> G303
> G502
> G Pro (when its out in 21 days, not sure if you need to preorder it though)
> M65 Pro
> Rival 700
> 
> Just pick what you like best in regards to shape, weight, features.


palm grip
low senser
competitive fps games (cs go)
big hands like 20cm
actuallty have g502 and don t like the shape,because my last 2 fingers hit the mousepad


----------



## kashim

IMG_20160819_2035491.jpg 1525k .jpg file


IMG_20160819_2035291.jpg 1158k .jpg file


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> palm grip
> low senser
> competitive fps games (cs go)
> big hands like 20cm
> actuallty have g502 and don t like the shape,because my last 2 fingers hit the mousepad


Roccat Kone XTD Optical might be a good choice for you


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> Roccat Kone XTD Optical might be a good choice for you


i m looking between:
scream one
logi g pro
i had attached some image for my grip,is like 80%palm 20%claw because i grip the mouse with palm and the end of finger but without clawing so much


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> palm grip
> low senser
> competitive fps games (cs go)
> big hands like 20cm
> actuallty have g502 and don t like the shape,because my last 2 fingers hit the mousepad


ec1a

http://www.zowiedirect.com/mice/eca-series/ec-1a/ec1a.html

Add to wishlist cause add to cart doesn't work - create an account - then buy - use promocode ZOWIESHIP for free shipping


----------



## kayzer

I'm hyped for this but € 79,99 is two much for a mouse with re used and now public sensor, re used metal spring button system, almost re used small shape. C'mon they just asked people what shaped they like, clustered the G303 techonological improvements and improved the shape a bit given the feedback they received since february. At this price it should at least have used the g900 weight reduction system but i accept they choose not to because the mouse is already light and make cut the production cost.

Dont get me wrong its a fantastic mouse from what I've read, from a standalone point of view without knowledge about previous logitech mice and peixes its worth 70€ and I'm going to get this in a few months but logitech has been doing all of this the past 2 years at lower price (402 almost re used shape , 303 re used shaped, re used sensor and clicks , 302 New shaped, New clicks, re used sensor) and now they expect us to just accept a higher price because its named 'pro'? Im used to get overcharged by steelseries, zowie,l and razer but not by logitech specialy because they have proven they can deliver inovation at a lower price and still get profit while now they are not delivering anything new and are asking too much (79,99€).

Just my 2cents.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> i m looking between:
> scream one
> logi g pro
> i had attached some image for my grip,is like 80%palm 20%claw because i grip the mouse with palm and the end of finger but without clawing so much


I would guess that the G Pro will be disappointing and too small for you. Perhaps google for images that show the G100s and the G502 side-by-side so you can compare their size and shape. The G Pro is supposed to be very similar to the G100s.


----------



## prokopf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed in Logitech. I was at gamescom yesterday and was hoping to get my hands on the G Pro.
> 
> When I visited the Logitech booth, they had G502s exclusively on their PCs and when I asked the guys about the G Pro, some didn't even know what I meant and another one tried to tell me that the G502 is their new mouse xD
> 
> The one guy who knew about the G Pro acted like it was top secret and didn't wanna tell any details about it. You could tell he felt uncomfortable that I even asked about the mouse.
> 
> I find it weird that Logitech announces a mouse 1 week before gamescom and then act like it doesn't even exist.


Gotta sell the G502 leftovers fast


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayzer*
> 
> I'm hyped for this but € 79,99 is two much for a mouse with re used and now public sensor, re used metal spring button system, almost re used small shape. C'mon they just asked people what shaped they like, clustered the G303 techonological improvements and improved the shape a bit given the feedback they received since february. At this price it should at least have used the g900 weight reduction system but i accept they choose not to because the mouse is already light and make cut the production cost.
> 
> Dont get me wrong its a fantastic mouse from what I've read, from a standalone point of view without knowledge about previous logitech mice and peixes its worth 70€ and I'm going to get this in a few months but logitech has been doing all of this the past 2 years at lower price (402 almost re used shape , 303 re used shaped, re used sensor and clicks , 302 New shaped, New clicks, re used sensor) and now they expect us to just accept a higher price because its named 'pro'? Im used to get overcharged by steelseries, zowie,l and razer but not by logitech specialy because they have proven they can deliver inovation at a lower price and still get profit while now they are not delivering anything new and are asking too much (79,99€).
> 
> Just my 2cents.
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


G303 used to be same price at launch. Having reused button system and shape is what people wanted. You got and for the same price as 303. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I would guess that the G Pro will be disappointing and too small for you. Perhaps google for images that show the G100s and the G502 side-by-side so you can compare their size and shape. The G Pro is supposed to be very similar to the G100s.


do you think scream one is better for my prupose/grip?


----------



## kashim

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> ec1a
> 
> http://www.zowiedirect.com/mice/eca-series/ec-1a/ec1a.html
> 
> Add to wishlist cause add to cart doesn't work - create an account - then buy - use promocode ZOWIESHIP for free shipping


do you think screamone isn t good for me?i had played with deathadder for years and don t like it so much..i know zowie have better shape if bot the best bit clicks are really bad...


----------



## daniel0731ex

@Ino.

You mentioned that the G Pro has a wider rear.

As you know, I hate big-butted mice like the Sensei, since I move my mouse like this:






And would even have preferred to hold the mouse a little further to the rear had it not been the weight distribution.

On the G100s I could not move it as relaxed as I could with my MiCO, where I could almost release/toss the mouse entirely and still pinpoint my cursor. On the G100s I have to hold it firmly, my fingertip is, at all times, joined to the mouse.

Could you comment if the G Pro's wider rears and weight distribution would fit my grip better? (BTW, still waiting for someone to post a picture of the Pro's center of gravity.


----------



## Nijindia18

Ino can you show us a picture of the G Pro next to the EC-2A? If you do not have the EC-2A could you post a picture of the G Pro next to a razer deathadder?


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayzer*
> 
> I'm hyped for this but € 79,99 is two much for a mouse with re used and now public sensor, re used metal spring button system, almost re used small shape. C'mon they just asked people what shaped they like, clustered the G303 techonological improvements and improved the shape a bit given the feedback they received since february. At this price it should at least have used the g900 weight reduction system but i accept they choose not to because the mouse is already light and make cut the production cost.
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


re using things that are ( near) perfect is a good thing. Plus you have not touched the mouse or seen the spring tension system: Are you sure it was not reworked/ tweeked?

And all asked for that mouse and now we get it. Which is a fine thing. I guess logitech will keep releasing new shapes soon. by the time of christmas or early next year you will have the next shape to test if you dislike g100...


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayzer*
> 
> I'm hyped for this but € 79,99 is two much for a mouse with re used and now public sensor


Since when has 3366 been public? Isn't 3360 slightly inferior to 3366?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> S
> do you think screamone isn t good for me?i had played with deathadder for years and don t like it so much..i know zowie have better shape if bot the best bit clicks are really bad...


I don't think the zowie EC feels like the deathadder at all - the finalmouse isn't bad by any means but with how big your hand is and you keep mentioning hybrid/full palm the ec1a sounds like a pretty good choice - ec2-a can be good for you too


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Since when has 3366 been public? Isn't 3360 slightly inferior to 3366?


3366 and 3360 are pretty much the same except 3360 has 2 frames of smoothing and even more when beyond 2000 CPI I think, instead of 3366 which as 2 frames across all steps.


----------



## xSociety

Whatever sensor is in the Deathadder Chroma feels the best out of any I've ever used. I prefer the g303 overall, but the Chroma's sensor FEELS the best, hands down. I agree with Rocket Jump Ninja'a assessment.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> This might have been said already but I actually think the whole "Pro Gamer" movement with peripherals might actually be a good thing. Take Zowie mice, the FailMouse ambi and now this. I think it might be a good idea to support the whole "Pro" movement because we might actually get stuff we want.
> 
> Sleek, simple designs might be the new 'RGB LED 10 MILLION BUTTON 500 GRAM BEHEMOTHS'


I wish their were more slick, minimalist designs in performance PC peripherals. But as long as their are millions of teens/pre-teens purchasing gaming related accessories we are going to get RGB LED 10 MILLION BUTTON 500 GRAM BEHEMOTHS!


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Whatever sensor is in the Deathadder Chroma feels the best out of any I've ever used. I prefer the g303 overall, but the Chroma's sensor FEELS the best, hands down. I agree with Rocket Jump Ninja'a assessment.


Which isnt only due to an IC being soldered on. Regardless i have to disagree, all A9800´s were a step back in Practice to me.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I don't think the zowie EC feels like the deathadder at all - the finalmouse isn't bad by any means but with how big your hand is and you keep mentioning hybrid/full palm the ec1a sounds like a pretty good choice - ec2-a can be good for you too


ok...then do you think screamone isn t for my grip/style?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> ok...then do you think screamone isn t for my grip/style?


I don't think it is but it's up to you to try it if you really want to

Ino would you say the g pro is very similar to the g303 in terms of grip? I just plugged back in the g303 and am quite enjoying it. Only stopped using it in the past cause I thought it had a usb problem (it didn't) I'm guessing if the g pro is similar but with a more rounded back it'd probably be super super nice


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I don't think it is but it's up to you to try it if you really want to
> 
> Ino would you say the g pro is very similar to the g303 in terms of grip? I just plugged back in the g303 and am quite enjoying it. Only stopped using it in the past cause I thought it had a usb problem (it didn't) I'm guessing if the g pro is similar but with a more rounded back it'd probably be super super nice


It's almost literally the same mouse except as you mentioned, g pro has a more natural shape with the rounded edges. G pro would feel like a normal mouse to hold, while the g303 is always going to be the unorthodox like it or hate it shape.

So if you are in love with the g303 shape because it perfectly suits your grip and style, then there is no reason to change. But if you like the best of the g303 but wished it was more normal like any other mouse, then the g pro is going to be The One.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> It's almost literally the same mouse except as you mentioned, g pro has a more natural shape with the rounded edges. G pro would feel like a normal mouse to hold, while the g303 is always going to be the I orthodox like it or hate it shape.


Gotcha thanks. Yeah I can hold the g303 fine because I can use an aggressive claw (fingers arched so much that it doesn't touch the curve shape which is probably what people feel uncomfrotable with - so the g pro is the same but instead of that rough edge it's rounded... sounds like an amazing mouse -- also whoever said they had tilt issues with the g303 yes it's very easy to tilt the mouse, doesn't bother me in-game but I can feel the tilting

Ok swag.. hyped for the ship date!


----------



## daniel0731ex

Compare the shape & feel with the eVGA X5?


----------



## maddada

amazon page is up: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Gaming-Advanced-Sensor-Competitive/dp/B01JPOLLTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471490204&sr=8-1&keywords=910-004855


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> amazon page is up: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Gaming-Advanced-Sensor-Competitive/dp/B01JPOLLTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471490204&sr=8-1&keywords=910-004855


Someone posted it 2 days ago.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> amazon page is up: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Gaming-Advanced-Sensor-Competitive/dp/B01JPOLLTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471490204&sr=8-1&keywords=910-004855


The reviews though.


----------



## Nilizum

one of those review sound like elrick wrote it lmao


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> one of those review sound like elrick wrote it lmao


"This is what you call the God tier Mouse" lmao


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed in Logitech. I was at gamescom yesterday and was hoping to get my hands on the G Pro.
> 
> When I visited the Logitech booth, they had G502s exclusively on their PCs and when I asked the guys about the G Pro, some didn't even know what I meant and another one tried to tell me that the G502 is their new mouse xD
> 
> The one guy who knew about the G Pro acted like it was top secret and didn't wanna tell any details about it. You could tell he felt uncomfortable that I even asked about the mouse.
> 
> I find it weird that Logitech announces a mouse 1 week before gamescom and then act like it doesn't even exist.


Probably because it wasn't meant to be announced as early as it was.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> one of those review sound like elrick wrote it lmao


Must be some time continuum in which my future self has written that review and traveled back in time, to post it here on OCN.

When it comes to the internet, anything can and will happen







.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Compare the shape & feel with the eVGA X5?


from memory the main differences are:
\ / sides
smoother rear obviously

the closest thing to compare it to is a g100s.
the pro has slightly more angled sides and a wider rear.


----------



## ncck

I'm guessing one person who wasn't supposed to talk about it did and Logitech pulled the trigger on the announcement early

But generally companies send people to these events who knows little about the product, when I went to Intel extreme masters the people with Intel and the benQ monitors didn't know a single thing about them.. benQ just had like college girls in tight dresses and the Intel guys were like a radio host and random people told how to hand out prizes

So you may have had that experience unfortunately.. I remember Intel had a gaming section with hot garbage lap tops and no mouse pads and wanted people to compete in an arena shooter at 40 fps.. this was a while ago but it was awful lol


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> from memory the main differences are:
> \ / sides
> smoother rear obviously
> 
> the closest thing to compare it to is a g100s.
> the pro has slightly more angled sides and a wider rear.


More angled sides -- you mean the angle of the \_/ ?

Wider rear -- by how much?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> @Ino.
> 
> You mentioned that the G Pro has a wider rear.
> 
> As you know, I hate big-butted mice like the Sensei, since I move my mouse like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would even have preferred to hold the mouse a little further to the rear had it not been the weight distribution.
> 
> On the G100s I could not move it as relaxed as I could with my MiCO, where I could almost release/toss the mouse entirely and still pinpoint my cursor. On the G100s I have to hold it firmly, my fingertip is, at all times, joined to the mouse.
> 
> Could you comment if the G Pro's wider rears and weight distribution would fit my grip better? (BTW, still waiting for someone to post a picture of the Pro's center of gravity.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'm guessing one person who wasn't supposed to talk about it did and Logitech pulled the trigger on the announcement early


Naww... We saw the mouse well ahead of time and you can tell who was under NDA. The general populace didn't notice it until it was announced.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Does anyone in the UK/EU have an idea about when the mouse will be available on Amazon, and how long it might be before it drops to street price? I'm not asking people to predict the future, but maybe someone remembers what it was like for other Logi mice.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> @Ino.
> 
> You mentioned that the G Pro has a wider rear.
> 
> As you know, I hate big-butted mice like the Sensei, since I move my mouse like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would even have preferred to hold the mouse a little further to the rear had it not been the weight distribution.
> 
> On the G100s I could not move it as relaxed as I could with my MiCO, where I could almost release/toss the mouse entirely and still pinpoint my cursor. On the G100s I have to hold it firmly, my fingertip is, at all times, joined to the mouse.
> 
> Could you comment if the G Pro's wider rears and weight distribution would fit my grip better? (BTW, still waiting for someone to post a picture of the Pro's center of gravity.


I don't think it would fit any better if the G100s is already too big for your grip.

Center of gravity seems to be exactly over the sensor.


----------



## jsx3

G100s feels more rounded; G1 flatter and more narrow when compared side by side. Pro is the most wide out of all of them; g100s being closest shape, but different enough. Between G1 and G100s, I prefer G1, but I didn't really have to think about the G pro being better or worse than either.

Personal opinion.


----------



## LouisXIV

With all these highly specific questions poping up e.g. regarding minimal discrepancies in shape between the G100s and the G Pro and people that don't seem to have actively participated in the G Pro threads so far answering them, I wonder who even has had the chance to get his hands on a G Pro and/or is in possession of the mouse yet?
Ino., qsxcv, CPate and eShrew obviously, but who else? woll3?
I think it would increase the information content of the thread a lot if only people answered questions that actually know what they are talking about, instead of ignoramuses spreading eMyths.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> @Ino.
> 
> You mentioned that the G Pro has a wider rear.
> 
> As you know, I hate big-butted mice like the Sensei, since I move my mouse like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would even have preferred to hold the mouse a little further to the rear had it not been the weight distribution.
> 
> On the G100s I could not move it as relaxed as I could with my MiCO, where I could almost release/toss the mouse entirely and still pinpoint my cursor. On the G100s I have to hold it firmly, my fingertip is, at all times, joined to the mouse.
> 
> Could you comment if the G Pro's wider rears and weight distribution would fit my grip better? (BTW, still waiting for someone to post a picture of the Pro's center of gravity.


Just get the smallest mouse out there, there are millions of them for laptop users, if you don't like the sensor, swap it out with some other mouse. That is how big the Mico was a laptop/portable sized mouse. Logitech made these decade ago, I still have one I bet they still make them, laptops didn't disappear rather the opposite.


----------



## jsx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisXIV*
> 
> With all these highly specific questions poping up e.g. regarding minimal discrepancies in shape between the G100s and the G Pro and people that don't seem to have actively participated in the G Pro threads so far answering them, I wonder who even has had the chance to get his hands on a G Pro and/or is in possession of the mouse yet?
> Ino., qsxcv, CPate and eShrew obviously, but who else? woll3?
> I think it would increase the information content of the thread a lot if only people answered questions that actually know what they are talking about, instead of ignoramuses spreading eMyths.


Is this in response to me? lol


----------



## unplayed namer

What does the mouse wheel feel like?

I am talking about the wheel itself, not the switch/encoder.
Is it a plastic feel? or rubber-like?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisXIV*
> 
> With all these highly specific questions poping up e.g. regarding minimal discrepancies in shape between the G100s and the G Pro and people that don't seem to have actively participated in the G Pro threads so far answering them, I wonder who even has had the chance to get his hands on a G Pro and/or is in possession of the mouse yet?
> Ino., qsxcv, CPate and eShrew obviously, but who else? woll3?
> I think it would increase the information content of the thread a lot if only people answered questions that actually know what they are talking about, instead of ignoramuses spreading eMyths.


That won't happen. lol

an announcement like such brings people out of the wood works like so.


----------



## woll3

Im a ninja.









Edit: There isnt much to talk about, at the very basic take G303, put it into the G100, make it a bit "snuggier", with the major change being the Fingergrooves on M1/M2.The complaints i have are preferences, i would have liked coated sides, sidebuttons being too low, and the LED Area is getting warm. I mentioned it before its quite boring(in a good way though) because there isnt much to say.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Im a ninja.


You can't hide in Vienna, it's just open grass land.. I'll find you


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> You can't hide in Vienna, it's *just open grass land*.. I'll find you


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*


Lmao +1


----------



## Erecshyrinol

I've succeeded in finding something to complain about.

The glossy plastic part around the mousewheel looks gaudy. Cancelling preorders.


----------



## unplayed namer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> I've succeeded in finding something to complain about.
> 
> The glossy plastic part around the mousewheel looks gaudy. Cancelling preorders.


you mean the part that no finger will ever touch. oh noez! better flame logitech for making spaceship trash mice again


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> you mean the part that no finger will ever touch. oh noez! better flame logitech for making spaceship trash mice again


Well, sometimes, its a bit too high to happen regularly though.


----------



## overgot

Does anyone know the mx310 length/width/height? Can't find it and when i eventually do, it's wrong.

I'm asking because it's the most comfortable mouse i ever owned and i'm still trying to find a replacement for it..

I'm considering the g pro but i'm a bit afraid of the small size, particularly the width.
I'm currently using a WMO, the last one was a FK2 and after a few minutes of use my hand hurt a lot, the mouse is too narrow (my grip is 122 and a claw/finger hybrid; ~20cm hand size)


----------



## Bucake

that 2-for-1 deal last month was pretty nice. they didn't last long though. returned one, but had to throw the other one away, no life left in that one


----------



## mybrainhurts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> Does anyone know the mx310 length/width/height? Can't find it and when i eventually do, it's wrong.
> 
> I'm asking because it's the most comfortable mouse i ever owned and i'm still trying to find a replacement for it..


My caliper says:
ca. 37.5 mm high (w/o feet)
ca. 122 mm long
highest width on bottom ca. 67.5 mm
highest width at top ridge (right in front of the side buttons) ca. 65 mm
width right underneath the side buttons at the bottom of the concave area ca. 60 mm


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybrainhurts*
> 
> My caliper says:
> ca. 37.5 mm high (w/o feet)
> ca. 122 mm long
> highest width on bottom ca. 67.5 mm
> highest width at top ridge (right in front of the side buttons) ca. 65 mm
> width right underneath the side buttons at the bottom of the concave area ca. 60 mm


Thank you


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> I've succeeded in finding something to complain about.
> 
> The glossy plastic part around the mousewheel looks gaudy. Cancelling preorders.


I like that because I rest my finger in front of the wheel and I scroll a lot. So the smooth plastic won't mess up my finger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> The complaints i have are preferences, i would have liked coated sides, sidebuttons being too low, and *the LED Area is getting warm*.


What? I heard that doesn't happen, it's only a myth.


----------



## XoBRAWLERoX

How does one go from using a ZA11 as a daily driver to this? I only ask because the size and shape are so drastically different.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XoBRAWLERoX*
> 
> How does one go from using a ZA11 as a daily driver to this? I only ask because the size and shape are so drastically different.


Probably just to use it... and use it and use it and use it until you finally are used to it. Not much else, really

Or pick up a similar mouse and use it until this one comes out. G100s probs the most similar


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> I've succeeded in finding something to complain about.


As success per definition requires a predefined, desired result this is a rather amusing comment.


----------



## popups

It would prefer the shape to be more like the Diamondback rather than the G100s. I'm not a fan of egg shapes.





Logicool be laying eggs for pros. Maybe in the future they can make a larger version [125mm] that is straighter / not egg shaped?.


----------



## dutC4

Seeing so many people being picky about this mouse just makes me so glad that it's looking so good to me









The G100s is such a good shape and the only complaint I can think of without having it in my hands is that I don't like fingertip grooves because I place my fingers a little oddly, but I don't think it'll be too bad. Edit: Looking more, it hardly looks like there are grooves actually. I plan on preordering one for me and one for my brother next week. I wish that promo code still worked though, I could have saved $10 If they didn't pull it.. :/ Might actually pass on buying the second one now, idk


----------



## m0uz

I'm assuming nobody knows what the deal is with the yellow/orange variant of the G Pro? I seriously hope it's an el cheapo(ish) version for internet cafe's


----------



## Marctraider

Now I am excited. It looks better than anticipated! Seems Logitech got most things finally right on their fingertip mice!

They even did the mouse feet right for once, no bullcrap feet just totally symmetrical and not too much inwards, least amount of mouse wobble.

I guess the only thing I will replace directly when I obtain one is the mouse cable... lol


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I'm assuming nobody knows what the deal is with the yellow/orange variant of the G Pro? I seriously hope it's an el cheapo(ish) version for internet cafe's


got a picture? I haven't seen any :?


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Or not


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> got a picture? I haven't seen any :?


Check out the picture gallery here, in the Logitech website's support area for the mouse:

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/pro-gaming-mouse

There's four pictures showing a gray+orange version of the mouse.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It would prefer the shape to be more like the Diamondback rather than the G100s. I'm not a fan of egg shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logicool be laying eggs for pros. Maybe in the future they can make a larger version [125mm] that is straighter / not egg shaped?.


I'm sure you can put a G502 sensor board inside that Diamondback if you really want to


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Check out the picture gallery here, in the Logitech website's support area for the mouse:
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/pro-gaming-mouse
> 
> There's four pictures showing a gray+orange version of the mouse.


Ew... how horrible looking


----------



## gene-z

Is there anywhere else to pre-order besides Logitech and Amazon? Both charge tax.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Check out the picture gallery here, in the Logitech website's support area for the mouse:
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/pro-gaming-mouse
> 
> There's four pictures showing a gray+orange version of the mouse.


I like it!


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Check out the picture gallery here, in the Logitech website's support area for the mouse:
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/pro-gaming-mouse
> 
> There's four pictures showing a gray+orange version of the mouse.


fnatic sponsor version confirmed!


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It would prefer the shape to be more like the Diamondback rather than the G100s. I'm not a fan of egg shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logicool be laying eggs for pros. Maybe in the future they can make a larger version [125mm] that is straighter / not egg shaped?.


This is the problem with the G100 shape vs. the good old G1/mx300 shape, They had zero reason to try to improve something which was already "perfect". Could only get worse...


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> More angled sides -- you mean the angle of the \_/ ?
> 
> Wider rear -- by how much?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> @Ino.
> 
> You mentioned that the G Pro has a wider rear.
> 
> As you know, I hate big-butted mice like the Sensei, since I move my mouse like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would even have preferred to hold the mouse a little further to the rear had it not been the weight distribution.
> 
> On the G100s I could not move it as relaxed as I could with my MiCO, where I could almost release/toss the mouse entirely and still pinpoint my cursor. On the G100s I have to hold it firmly, my fingertip is, at all times, joined to the mouse.
> 
> Could you comment if the G Pro's wider rears and weight distribution would fit my grip better? (BTW, still waiting for someone to post a picture of the Pro's center of gravity.
Click to expand...

yes the angle of the \ /. my grip on the g pro is ~2mm narrower than on the g100s
the wider rear vs the g100s is quite subtle. basically the pro's rear shape is more U shaped than V shaped by a millimeter or something, compared to that of g100s. nowhere near as wide as e.g. sensei
center of gravity is exactly over the sensor opening


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

lol preorder. enjoy that tax.

As for the Diamondback, I took a photo awhile back of all the variations of the top shell's shape(db, db3g,copperhead,db chroma). iirc i might have deleted it because i didnt line them up correctly. DB Chroma's shape is quite different though in comparison.

Even with that I'd still jump ship if a non pln diamondback came out. Never really cared for the g100 shape.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> This is the problem with the G100 shape vs. the good old G1/mx300 shape, They had zero reason to try to improve something which was already "perfect". Could only get worse...


naah, egg is the best shape.


----------



## Marctraider

I'm not sure, what's the benefit of pre-ordering? In my small country I'd probably have to wait months before it gets sold by any local webshop...


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> fnatic sponsor version confirmed!


Need gloss/matte white. Black is boring as hell.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Check out the picture gallery here, in the Logitech website's support area for the mouse:
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/pro-gaming-mouse
> 
> There's four pictures showing a gray+orange version of the mouse.


Orange wheel is kinda out of place there.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> yes the angle of the \ /. my grip on the g pro is ~2mm narrower than on the g100s
> the wider rear vs the g100s is quite subtle. basically the pro's rear shape is more U shaped than V shaped by a millimeter or something, compared to that of g100s. nowhere near as wide as e.g. sensei
> center of gravity is exactly over the sensor opening


actually i'm not sure
maybe the gpro's rear is just a little thicker


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> I'm sure you can put a G502 sensor board inside that Diamondback if you really want to


But I only have one. I don't want to kill it...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munchzilla*
> 
> naah, egg is the best shape.


I heard eggs cause cancer.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> actually i'm not sure
> maybe the gpro's rear is just a little thicker


Your description -- more U-like rear, sharper \_/ resulting in a narrower grip -- sounds awfully like a certain mouse whose shape fit my grip better than the G100s...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I don't think it would fit any better if the G100s is already too big for your grip.
> 
> Center of gravity seems to be exactly over the sensor.


And the sensor is further to the front...interesting.

This shape is sounding more and more like the B100. Anyone mind picking one up for $8 at your nearest shop to compare? You can salvage its cable for your G Pro by the way.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> What? I heard that doesn't happen, it's only a myth.


The light itself isnt emitting heat, because IR and science stuff, the ineffeciency of converting electricity to light is inefficient though and leaves heat as a byproduct, someone else should beable to explain it eli5, the only mice i ever felt on palm knuckle/rests are the DA, PGM and the Alcor, the Alcor specifically is not just meh, but unusable for me during summer.


----------



## mybrainhurts

How about applying some Sugru to un-egg the shell?


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> the ineffeciency of converting electricity to light is inefficient though and leaves heat as a byproduct,


that's milliwatts and restrained to the pcb

so i call "placebo"


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> But I only have one. I don't want to kill it...


uaok has the rest of the units









3080 isn't that bad though, to me it's a perfectly usable sensor.
unfortunately my diamondback is just in too poor shape to use. apart from the coating on the buttons being completely gone, the buttons themselves are just too worn. they work, but it's just too uncomfortable


----------



## daniel0731ex

Anyone mind picking one up for $8 at your nearest shop to compare? You can salvage its cable for your G Pro by the way.

Higher-up sensor position


Sharper \_/ than the G100s, resulting in a narrower footprint at the bottom


U vs V shape


Butt shot (closeup)


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> that's milliwatts and restrained to the pcb
> 
> so i call "placebo"


Then kiss it at the butt and then on the front if you cant feel it with your hand, or play harder, :>, regardless, in the case of the Alcor having 5 people experience the same is anything but placebo.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> that's milliwatts and restrained to the pcb
> 
> so i call "placebo"


While I'm pretty sure that LEDs are rather efficient at converting electricity to light, I'm also quite certain that those very efficiently converted light are absorbed by the skin.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> *snip*


I want that i5 G100S.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> While I'm pretty sure that LEDs are rather efficient at converting electricity to light, I'm also quite certain that those very efficiently converted light are absorbed by the skin.


LEDs along with being very efficient usually emit a single wavelength. Visible doesn't get absorbed by skin a whole lot I'm fairly sure and also doesn't create that much heat when absorbed. Black plastic may absorb a fairly large amount of visible light, but I still don't think it would be enough to create noticeable heat.

Edit: Well actually they aren't a single wavelength like lasers, but they are nothing like a black body light like filament lightbulbs.


----------



## qsxcv

however much is absorbed is however much heat is created
i can feel the light from my phone's camera led so it's not inconceivable, but i'm fairly sure the heat from any mouse wiht reasonably bright led's is inperceivable


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybrainhurts*
> 
> How about applying some Sugru to un-egg the shell?


That would probably work well, but the mouse is on the heavier side for its size at 84g. I suspect Sugru would add 10g. Also, I don't think that would help with the side buttons because the shape is at its roundest there.

I'm not always okay with using a 85g mouse. Some days, or on some mouse pads, I rather use a lighter mouse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Then kiss it at the butt and then on the front if you cant feel it with your hand, or play harder, :>, regardless, in the case of the Alcor having 5 people experience the same is anything but placebo.


I read a complaint about the 3310 Zowie mice having a warm bottom where the CPI LED is.

I don't have the tools to measure the heat differential. It has to be really hot for me to notice with my hard.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

I wonder if the next mouse will be shaped like upside down lamp shade with just the round sensor foot. Best evar.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> actually i'm not sure
> maybe the gpro's rear is just a little thicker


I don't think it's a case of it being significantly thicker. Obviously, I can't know because I don't own the mouse yet. But judging by that picture, that rear bump is clearly positioned higher up which should help with digging into the palm better for claw grippers. G100s is a bit slippery for clawing. This is fine and well for clawers but I certainly hope it doesn't interfere with my grip which is near identical to daniel0731ex's here. It doesn't appear like it will be a problem though.

So the Pro is definitely a bit narrower than G100s? Sharper angle of the \_/? It definitely appeared that way to me on first glance. I really hope this is the case.


----------



## zeflow

From the reviews and pics if anything its slightly wider or thicker feeling. And i'm still not sure why people are saying it has more angled sides, i haven't read that from any of the reviewers and from the pics it looks the same as the g100s.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> And i'm still not sure why people are saying it has more angled sides,


maybe because i have one in front of me right now next to a g100s?









g100s looks a little too straight in this picture due to the reflection, but still it's a fairly obvious difference to my hand.
the slope is similar near the upper part of the sides (i.e. right under the side buttons, but near the bottom the g pro slopes a bit more


----------



## zeflow

Fair thanks !


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> maybe because i have one in front of me right now next to a g100s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g100s looks a little too straight in this picture due to the reflection, but still it's a fairly obvious difference to my hand. the slope is similar near the upper part of the sides (i.e. right under the side buttons, but near the bottom the g pro slopes a bit more


Whyyy~!









That would be very hard to reshape without adding a lot of weight or just being pure silly.


----------



## qsxcv

if it makes you feel any better i outlined the g100's actual edge; it's not as flat as it appears


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> if it makes you feel any better i outlined the g100's actual edge; it's not as flat as it appears


That's one reason I don't like the G100s. It's not any better on the eg[G] Pro.

I am more into the sides of the WMO.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> LEDs along with being very efficient usually emit a single wavelength. Visible doesn't get absorbed by skin a whole lot I'm fairly sure and also doesn't create that much heat when absorbed. Black plastic may absorb a fairly large amount of visible light, but I still don't think it would be enough to create noticeable heat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> maybe because i have one in front of me right now next to a g100s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g100s looks a little too straight in this picture due to the reflection, but still it's a fairly obvious difference to my hand.
> the slope is similar near the upper part of the sides (i.e. right under the side buttons, but near the bottom the g pro slopes a bit more


Could you do a shot like this?


----------



## qsxcv




----------



## VolsAndJezuz

This has turned into a mouse porn thread. Just list which position and body parts you want photoed and qckxkxcsv will hook you up


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> This has turned into a mouse porn thread. Just list which position and body parts you want photoed and qckxkxcsv will hook you up


Yep OCN is a haven for all Mouse Pron Addicts. Just can't get enough pics of all the rear end mouse action, always a joy to behold







.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Not sure if I made a wrong purchase a day ago with the corsair m65 pro?

The corsair seems really nice atm but not sure


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Not sure if I made a wrong purchase a day ago with the corsair m65 pro?
> 
> The corsair seems really nice atm but not sure


Yes you made the wrong purchase.


----------



## CorruptBE

As blunt as it sounds, yes you did.

Can you still return it?


----------



## zeflow

Return it, get the GOD tier.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Purchased from amazon two days ago I can return it but it has the 3360 sensor and 1000 polling rate zero acceleration too

Feels nice and aluminium

It is the pro version


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Purchased from amazon two days ago I can return it but it has the 3360 sensor and 1000 polling rate zero acceleration too
> 
> Feels nice and aluminium
> 
> It is the pro version


qsxcv described the M65 Pro RGB as "cancer"
http://www.overclock.net/t/1595799/corsair-m65-pro-rgb-heard-of-it/120


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Purchased from amazon two days ago I can return it but it has the 3360 sensor and 1000 polling rate zero acceleration too
> 
> Feels nice and aluminium
> 
> It is the pro version


So why not keep it if you are happy with it?

Don't listen to all the nerds here on OCN, it comes to your own personal experience and above all else how it feels in your hand. As much as I try to ignore them here I always end up buying more mice to add to my collection, hate OCN mouse-experts.

Actually bought that Corsair model but it still remains in it's retail box.


----------



## Marctraider

Ugh the Corsairs are so bad I even neglect to mention them when someone asks which mice I've tried.

It is that bad.

I really like the shape of both G100s and the Pro Gaming, imho somewhat rounded edges/sides make the mouse feel as natural as lets say an EC2-a ergonomic mouse.

The more natural a mouse feels the less you notice it in your hands, its kind of like making the weapon an extension of your hand









The FK2 was probably the worst ambi i've ever tried due to the flat parts.


----------



## tp4tissue

Hey guys, any picture of the PCB with the encoder at the front ?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Hey guys, any picture of the PCB with the encoder at the front ?


In the OP already, above the build quality section


----------



## RealSteelH6

It looks like the lens is heat stacked like the g303 and held in place with glue


----------



## JDF

I don't uderstand all this fuss about this overpriced mouse...i love my G502


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDF*
> 
> I don't uderstand all this fuss about this overpriced mouse...i love my G502


We except filthy casuals here, its no big deal.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> It's tough to find a bad thing about this mouse. I tried for a while but I can't. Great ambi shape,


Well I'll give you a bad thing, only 2 side buttons on one side instead of 4 on both sides.








Why can't they add 2 on both sides? It's ambi shape it should be symmetrical. I understand some people might not like it because of accidentally clicking them but you can always disable them in the software...
Every time a new ambi mouse releases I get excited.
1. ambi shape? usable with my left hand! check!
2. good sensor? check!
3. side buttons? check!
4. acceptable price? check!
yay finally I'm buying a good mouse! Then realize oh wait it's only 2 side buttons
goddamnit.jpg
always so close yet so far


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*


So looks like the Pro has a slightly higher butt and will dig into the palm a bit more. I'm happy with that, I've always preferred mice to have more pronounced palm contact.


----------



## JDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> We except filthy casuals here, its no big deal.


Some say it's heavy...it's a matter of preference, also love my EC2-A


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well I'll give you a bad thing, only 2 side buttons on one side instead of 4 on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they add 2 on both sides? It's ambi shape it should be symmetrical. I understand some people might not like it because of accidentally clicking them but you can always disable them in the software...


why can't they add 8 buttons on both sides? i understand some people might not like it because of accidentally clicking them but you c


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> I really like the shape of both G100s and the Pro Gaming, imho somewhat rounded edges/sides make the mouse feel as natural as lets say an EC2-a ergonomic mouse.
> 
> The more natural a mouse feels the less you notice it in your hands, its kind of like making the weapon an extension of your hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FK2 was probably the worst ambi i've ever tried due to the flat parts.


You might hate the Pro then because of the main buttons.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well I'll give you a bad thing, only 2 side buttons on one side instead of 4 on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they add 2 on both sides? It's ambi shape it should be symmetrical. I understand some people might not like it because of accidentally clicking them but you can always disable them in the software...
> Every time a new ambi mouse releases I get excited.
> 1. ambi shape? usable with my left hand! check!
> 2. good sensor? check!
> 3. side buttons? check!
> 4. acceptable price? check!
> yay finally I'm buying a good mouse! Then realize oh wait it's only 2 side buttons
> goddamnit.jpg
> always so close yet so far


It's not as simple as that. It's not just a matter of accidentally clicking a button, but not being able to place your ring finger properly. Some people place their ring finger in a way that would have them pressing down that side button all the time.

I really don't think it's a case of them being cheap and skimping out on extra buttons. The only reason they are not there is because they interfere with certain grip styles.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> It looks like the lens is heat stacked like the g303 and held in place with glue


That is not glue at the lower shell, the area is just rough. That is the texture of the plastic so to speak. I don't know why they did that, but I guess it has more to do with definitely getting grip on the lens even with lower pressure. Just speculation though.


----------



## qsxcv

on mine, the lens has no rattle or freedom of motion even with the pcb removed from the shell


----------



## RealSteelH6

im just curious because someone from logitech said that they are using a different lens mounting system than on the g303.
But to me it looks identical.


----------



## tp4tissue

Can someone post full photo of the PCB ? Top and Bottom ?


----------



## qsxcv

why do you want to see it?

i already reassembled mine; i'll take pictures the next time i take it apart to switch the switches.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> why can't they add 8 buttons on both sides? i understand some people might not like it because of accidentally clicking them but you c


Plenty of people are bothered about the the right buttons on a mouse, look at the FK2. It throws some people off especially when it becomes distracting.

Perhaps if they placed it where your pinky would never touch them it would be acceptable...

Only 10%~ of the world pop. is left handed, so in terms of cost/efficiency I can see why they wouldn't bother. They decided to optimize the mouse for the remaining 90% of the players.


----------



## Bucake

i know, that was my point, that it is subjective
personally i prefer no side-buttons at all. i only use them for browsing anyway and i had no issue adjusting to not having them.
unfortunately 99% of mice without side-buttons are budget mice with often very mediocre build quality and sometimes even extra lousy firmware


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> i know, that was my point, that it is subjective
> personally i prefer no side-buttons at all. i only use them for browsing anyway and i had no issue adjusting to not having them.
> unfortunately 99% of mice without side-buttons are budget mice with often very mediocre build quality and sometimes even extra lousy firmware


have you tried evga x5?


----------



## Woz_Ginge

The shape looks like a Ninox Aurora.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> why do you want to see it?
> 
> i already reassembled mine; i'll take pictures the next time i take it apart to switch the switches.


Is it a 24 indent mechanical encoder for the wheel ?

How tall is the encoder.. ?

I am considering buying one to cut up for Vertical Gaming Mouse Mark II.

Since flat mice clearly cause wrist related RSI.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Is it a 24 indent mechanical encoder for the wheel ?


YES IT IS MR. SIZE 5


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> YES IT IS MR. SIZE 5


Why settle for SIZE 5 when you can be...SIZE 6


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Why settle for SIZE 5 when you can be...SIZE 6


Lets not get ahead of ourselves here


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Im so happy i discovered ocn when getting back into pc gaming, lol.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> YES IT IS MR. SIZE 5


Is the Encoder the standard 90 Degrees phase ?


----------



## gunit2004

In less than 20 days I won't have to look at the Mice section of this forum anymore









Hopefully.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

hah.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> In less than 20 days I won't have to look at the Mice section of this forum anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully.


Dream on








I was already thinking that before G100 release (then G100s,ninox aurora etc.) Im at the point now that i dont even feel like buying the new logitech mouse this time. I gave up long ago on hoping for a worthy mx300 replacement. I already dont like the sensor position, or that they sticked to the G100 shape again, rather than to the G1/G3/mx300. But thats only me it seems.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Lets not get ahead of ourselves here


Size 0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Dream on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was already thinking that before G100 release (then G100s,ninox aurora etc.) Im at the point now that i dont even feel like buying the new logitech mouse this time. I gave up long ago on hoping for a worthy mx300 replacement. I already dont like the sensor position, or that they sticked to the G100 shape again, rather than to the G1/G3/mx300. But thats only me it seems.


Should the sensor be closer to the left and right click or closer to the back/LEDs?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> I already dont like the sensor position, or that they sticked to the G100 shape again, rather than to the G1/G3/mx300. But thats only me it seems.


Yeah, I agree. The sensor should be really close to the scroll wheel rather than the middle or the rear.


----------



## Diogenes5

This mouse really does seem like the end-game. How can you do better than this sensor, these buttons, and this shape?

Logitech would have to be like zowie and just basically release this mouse in 3 sizes that are slightly different for slightly different hand sizes.

And Logitech seems to be the only maker pushing engineering specs on mice too. Better tactility, better button latency, better tracking. Yes they still have useless features for the casual crowd like mouse weights but that's only on some mice.

*******************************************************************

The next step is maybe to increase the processor power inside these things so you can get 2000 hz and decrease the button latency even more (1ms please).

I'm so use to my Zowie FK1 shape now though. Oh please please let this shape be as good.


----------



## mtzgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Oh please please let this shape be as good.


Have you not held a G100s? Personally, I'm not a fan of the shape.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. The sensor should be really close to the scroll wheel rather than the middle or the rear.


Nah. At least the current one is a decent average... something I could probably get used to. Would have preferred G100s' sensor position. I prefer the Rival 100 shape over G100s anyways and the sensor position is just better so I think this will not be the "final" mouse (lol) for me.


----------



## kicksome

Going by memory I don't think I loved the g100 shape, I prefer larger ergo mice. But my mouse addiction is telling me I'll end up getting this as soon as it drops...


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicksome*
> 
> Going by memory I don't think I loved the g100 shape, I prefer larger ergo mice. But my mouse addiction is telling me I'll end up getting this as soon as it drops...


I'm gonna wait for the feedback from people who use an ergo and palm grip if it's possible to switch to this mouse.


----------



## lester123

Do you guys hve any picture to compare this with steelseries sensei? Using g502 currently but it is abit heavy.


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Nah. At least the current one is a decent average... something I could probably get used to. Would have preferred G100s' sensor position. I prefer the Rival 100 shape over G100s anyways and the sensor position is just better so I think this will not be the "final" mouse (lol) for me.


Current sensor position is good since it has a ghost curve at the butt.


----------



## LouisXIV

What difference does the sensor position make? Shouldn't the tracking be the same, only relative to a different starting point?


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> Current sensor position is good since it has a ghost curve at the butt.


No idea what you mean with ghost curve. G Pro has a bit wider butt so the sensor goes even further up while gripped than just what the absolute sensor position delta shows when compared to the G100s. The sensor position with G100s is approximately the same as with Rival 100 in my grip.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisXIV*
> 
> What difference does the sensor position make? Shouldn't the tracking be the same, only relative to a different starting point?


Well tracking quality does not obviously change, no one claimed that.

But think about it or test it yourself: squeeze a pencil between the tips of your index and middle fingers and put your hand on a paper. Rotate your wrist from maximum left to maximum right while drawing a curve to the paper. Do the same again by squeezing the pencil close to the palm. Measure the curves.

You cannot compensate this distance difference by changing the sensitivity unless you play strictly by using the rotation from your wrist. If you combine shoulder, elbow and wrist movement, the sensor position plays a big role in how it feels. I'm used to ~G100s position and for my personal aimstyle, it just feels better. I noticed this when I used the original FK (high sensor position) for over a year and I played better with Kinzuadder almost immediately after switching, not even needing really any transition time. Same for KPM (high sensor position) -> Rival 100. Immediately better results in tracking. And I really like the FK shape so I doubt it's because a non-compatible shape.

What I am really saying is that a lower sensor position allows me to play with a higher overall sensitivity while having increased wrist control accuracy. I track with wrist, turn with elbow and shoulder. The closer the sensor is to the wrist, the more wrist rotation is required for same amount of angular rotation in-game. Wrist sensitivity, if you will.


----------



## LouisXIV

So you mean the arc of a circle (pi*r*(alpha/180°)) that is achievable with a certain radius, starting from the carpus?


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisXIV*
> 
> So you mean the arc of a circle (pi*r*(alpha/180°)) that is achievable with a certain radius, starting from the carpus?


You can put it that way, yes.

I have to add that I've already played FPS shooters for 20ishs years so I am old (still a youngster for some people) and it takes too much time to learn new things nowadays when it comes to dexterity


----------



## LouisXIV

Understood, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisXIV*
> 
> What difference does the sensor position make? Shouldn't the tracking be the same, only relative to a different starting point?


Well manly it makes a feeling difference between circular wrist moves and linear hand moves, furter rearward - cicular moves cause a smaller translation vector (that's actually obvious) but (imo), it makes you feel like u've got a better control.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> I'm gonna wait for the feedback from people who use an ergo and palm grip if it's possible to switch to this mouse.


I'll let you know, I have a feeling the ec from zowie or even the g900 from Logitech will be much better shapes.. but I won't count it out yet. Using the g303 I'm struggling so hard to track aim which I can do with ease with an EC/g900.. flicking and stuff I'm nuts with but when it comes to following a fast target precisely I just can't do it without my palm having contact/control on the rear end of a mouse

I'm not sure if my desk height and arm rest on my chair come into play either but that's how I feel.. wonder if a higher sensitivity with these small mice is the answer? Idk really but again I'll let you know


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'll let you know, I have a feeling the ec from zowie or even the g900 from Logitech will be much better shapes.. but I won't count it out yet. Using the g303 I'm struggling so hard to track aim which I can do with ease with an EC/g900.. flicking and stuff I'm nuts with but when it comes to following a fast target precisely I just can't do it without my palm having contact/control on the rear end of a mouse
> 
> I'm not sure if my desk height and arm rest on my chair come into play either but that's how I feel.. wonder if a higher sensitivity with these small mice is the answer? Idk really but again I'll let you know


Strangely enough with the g303 I can't seem to flick consistently but I can track reasonably well. With flicking it mostly has to do that either I tilt the mouse somewhere mid way through the flick or it could be the case where if I flick using a Sensei or Fk I control the flick stop by adding drag on the mousepad with either the pinky or thumb.
The 303 I am not touching the mat at all.

But for tracking and especially small finger adjustment type of movements, I can't touch the 303 with anything.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Strangely enough with the g303 I can't seem to flick consistently but I can track reasonably well. With flicking it mostly has to do that either I tilt the mouse somewhere mid way through the flick or it could be the case where if I flick using a Sensei or Fk I control the flick stop by adding drag on the mousepad with either the pinky or thumb.
> The 303 I am not touching the mat at all.
> 
> But for tracking and especially small finger adjustment type of movements, I can't touch the 303 with anything.


When you flick with the G303, does your wrist somehow 'lean' the mouse towards the left or right? Don't get me wrong, I think the G303 is an excellent mouse to use in quick paced FPS games. I had a similar issue with the batch of cookie cutter clones using the 3360 (Revel and DM1 Pro S). Great, light, but narrow enough where if I flick too quickly, my aim slightly drags.


----------



## ncck

Yeah but I'm pretty sure you learn to not do that, you're talking about flicking with your wrist and the front end tilting very far left/right? I've noticed that too... waiting to get that shipping conf on the g pro to see how it holds! I'm hoping it's nothing but great.

At shell yeah I can flick very well with it, but tracking twitchy/fast moving things accurately I just can't seem to do on it - not sure if I need more time with the mouse but I'm pretty sure it's just the shape not working with my grip style


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Does anyone know if the g100s cable is compatible with this mouse with minimal fuss?


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisXIV*
> 
> Understood, thanks for the explanation!


This is the main thread on that in case you want to see some pictures

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/the-importance-of-sensor-positioning


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Does anyone know if the g100s cable is compatible with this mouse with minimal fuss?


They have the same connector and cable pin arrangement so you can indeed swap them.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> They have the same connector and cable pin arrangement so you can indeed swap them.


Thanks for the info. Finally some use for the G100s carcass.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. The sensor should be really close to the scroll wheel rather than the middle or the rear.


No.

The only mouse with this kind of shape where aiming feels somewhat natural for me, was the ZM -M600R. And look at that sensor position... Its even much lower than the original g100s. Maybe it depends on the grip. Guess if you fully palm it and play with your whole arm rather than wrist only, its a different thing. But who really does that..


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Finally some use for the G100s carcass.


Oh right, I did forget to mention that the strain reliefs may not be interchangeable in which case you'd have to shove it inside the mouse where there's some space (shortening the cable a bit) or just cut it off. Strain reliefs aren't very important though IMO so it wouldn't be much of a loss.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> Current sensor position is good since it has a ghost curve at the butt.


Usually you are right, but not this time. The least people will even have their palm touching the mouse. Its just too small and gets too narrow to the front. 80% of the people, if not more, will use it as fingertip mouse.

edit:

it seems like for Ino the sensor is not even in line with the thumb. http://imgur.com/y9TLho8


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> YES IT IS MR. SIZE 5


haha get em


----------



## frunction

Is it possible to take apart by stabbing the feet with a screwdriver? Or you must peel them?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Oh right, I did forget to mention that the strain reliefs may not be interchangeable in which case you'd have to shove it inside the mouse where there's some space (shortening the cable a bit) or just cut it off. Strain reliefs aren't very important though IMO so it wouldn't be much of a loss.


Stress reliefs can be 100% necessary for some mice. The Zowie AM doesn't have any and the shell cuts the jacket open.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Guess if you fully palm it and play with your whole arm rather than wrist only, its a different thing. But who really does that..


The best players in the world.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Maybe it depends on the grip. Guess if you fully palm it and play with your whole arm rather than wrist only, its a different thing. But who really does that..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The best players in the world.


Yeah, I was questioning why the "Pro" mouse isn't for palm grip considering that's what most FPS pros use.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Usually you are right, but not this time. The least people will even have their palm touching the mouse. Its just too small and gets too narrow to the front. 80% of the people, if not more, will use it as fingertip mouse.
> 
> edit:
> 
> it seems like for Ino the sensor is not even in line with the thumb. http://imgur.com/y9TLho8


That looks in line with his thumb to me. I'm not sure how people properly judge their mouse movements with their fingers straight forward like that, but for me the sensor position looks great. With my grip I simply put my thumb and pinky/ring finger on either side of the sensor. The only thing that is important is that the sensor isn't too far back or forward for this to cause an awkward grip. Also it is nice if one of the thumb buttons is directly above where I'm grabbing because in some games I do use 1 thumb button. I really don't understand how people judge their mouse movement well without their fingertips on either side of the sensor though. If I don't do that I lose all feeling of control. I think I will prefer this sensor position to the g100s though.


----------



## LikesToSlide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Strain reliefs aren't very important though IMO so it wouldn't be much of a loss.


That means they're working


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Yeah, I was questioning why the "Pro" mouse isn't for palm grip considering that's what most FPS pros use.


I can palm a G100s, but I do have short fingers. I guess if I had average length fingers I would need the mouse to be 10mm longer.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Yeah, I was questioning why the "Pro" mouse isn't for palm grip considering that's what most FPS pros use.


Do they? I don't know of anywhere that keeps track of pro's grip styles, but I would bet less than 50% use palm. It is probably the most popular, but I would think claw and fingertip combine for more than 50%.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Yeah, I was questioning why the "Pro" mouse isn't for palm grip considering that's what most FPS pros use.


I don't think they do. I see many "claw" a smaller palmgrip mouse, like EC2-A for example.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> I don't think they do. I see many "claw" a smaller palmgrip mouse, like EC2-A for example.


I palm the EC2.


----------



## IceAero

As a former user of the g303 (and current EC1-A user), I'm hoping that the shape of this mouse, small as it is, is going to be a big improvement over the awkwardness of the g303 for users with larger hands.

My hand is about 21cm, and I actually love the g303, except for one major problem. Simply, I hold the mouse deep in my hand (palm on it), and the sharp inwardly pointed sides at the front cause my thumb to angle in too far.

This position is fine for control, but gaming with that much bend in your thumb is simply impossible--it will hurt after a few hours every time I use it.

As far as I can tell, the G Pro has a similar top and rear profile as the g303, with a bit less max-width, and significantly less inward taper at the front. It is this last change, that I'm hoping improves this mouse the most for me.

Can't wait!


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I palm the EC2.


Yeah, but either claw or palm are possible on that mouse. You could probably even fingertip it if you wanted to though I think it is a really bad shape for it. Some people say they fingertip ergo mice like that, but for me it causes horrible cramps. I think he is just saying it isn't really uncommon for people to claw those mice making it difficult to tell how many people actually use which grip.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Finally some use for the G100s carcass.


Please do not waste your G100s like this. The B100 cable is much softer and does not have the strain relief. And it only costs $8.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Please do not waste your G100s like this. The B100 cable is much softer and does not have the strain relief. And it only costs $8.


There's nothing to waste, LMB died a long time ago. And it's not like I need to fix it now that this mouse exists.


----------



## Sargas290X

This is awesome, a G100 with side buttons. This is what I've been waiting for in a mouse. I don't know how many hours I played games on an old Logitech mouse shaped like this. I will definitely be getting one of these once it drops.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> LMB died a long time ago.


That's it? You don't even need soldering to fix it.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Anyone know if logitech.com sold mice are shipped the same time as the retail stock?

*please lord gaben make this happen*


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> Anyone know if logitech.com sold mice are shipped the same time as the retail stock?
> 
> *please lord gaben make this happen*


as said prior, usually before retail stock. The G900 shipped from LG's site weeks before it hit Retail.


----------



## hfcobra

Can someone go into more detail about the width of the G Pro compared to a 303? A wider mouse allows more control over your sensor rotation making it slightly easier to make perfect horizontal swipes. This was one reason I used FK1 over the FK2. I also bought the G303 because it had the same width as the FK1 but that is only at its widest point where you aren't supposed to hold it.

Is the G Pro as wide as the 303's widest point or is it much narrower? I read the dimensions but I am more interested in the feel.


----------



## maddada

Am I the only one that literally can't wait anymore?? this is the first time I've been so hyped to get my hands on something.

I guess it's because all my current mice have some flaws and this one looks flawless to me.

really hope it's my final mouse.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> That's it? You don't even need soldering to fix it.


Actually yeah, no other problem with it. LMB crapped out and just outright doesn't work at all anymore. So you say there's something I can do about it?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Am I the only one that literally can't wait anymore?? this is the first time I've been so hyped to get my hands on something.
> 
> I guess it's because all my current mice have some flaws and this one looks flawless to me.
> 
> really hope it's *my final mouse.*


----------



## acid_reptile

Logitech doesnt release "final" mouses anymore. Its bad for business, you know.


----------



## turnschuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Is it possible to take apart by stabbing the feet with a screwdriver? Or you must peel them?


hey why dont you use lighter fluid? spill it on one feet, let it sink in a little and then you can just take it off VERY easily, stick it on a clean surface (best on the kind of paper where replacement feet stick on) and you can reuse them with no problem.

https://youtube.com/watch?v=dTKPNdpcVdI

the large and thin zowie feet are probably a bad example, but with small ones its very easy this way.
i even reused feet like 5 times with no issue. (i didnt use THAT much fluid like he did in the video tho) but since doing it like that i really dont know why people make all the fuss about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Please do not waste your G100s like this. The B100 cable is much softer and does not have the strain relief. And it only costs $8.


can confirm, the cable is really good, imo. if the mouse i took it from was an actual b100







but it exactly looked like that.

the cable felt almost as good as my diamondback 3g one (still not sure if its the same the DA 3G had) which i even prefered over zowies because it didnt jump around like crazy all the time.


----------



## 3Shells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Am I the only one that literally can't wait anymore?? this is the first time I've been so hyped to get my hands on something.
> 
> I guess it's because all my current mice have some flaws and this one looks flawless to me.
> 
> really hope it's my final mouse.


yea, I obsessively check the forums. The g100s is my main mouse, so you can imagine how badly I want it.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Why is Logitech dropping info on reddit but not our beloved OCN mice forum? @CPate, please chastise and castigate LogitechG_Marcie accordingly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Logitech doesnt release "final" mouses anymore. Its bad for business, you know.


I really think we should start a grassroots campaign to force FinalMouse to rename themselves to PenultimateMouse. "The next to last mouse you'll ever need. Probably."


----------



## ncck

Well it could be that Logitech employee works in a department related to shipping or whatever and knows something cpate doesn't. It's a huge company dude they're not all hanging out in one room


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I palm the EC2.


You must have small hands


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> You must have small hands


My hands are like 18.5cm. I do have shorter fingers than average.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I do have shorter fingers than average.




???


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> 
> 
> ???


----------



## LikesToSlide

What is it about the braided cable exactly that makes it undesirable?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikesToSlide*
> 
> What is it about the braided cable exactly that makes it undesirable?


It depends. After a while, they start to fray. But also, depending on the company, some braided cables are so stiff that no matter how much you "break in" the cable, you can feel a little resistance. For example, the G303 was so light that the slight resistance of the cable was more apparent.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikesToSlide*
> 
> What is it about the braided cable exactly that makes it undesirable?


Some think it's too stiff. I have no problems with G303 cable when using a cable holder, never bothers me.


----------



## VESPA5

You could go pedal to the metal and get the G900. Best wireless mouse I've ever used. It's hard to go back to wired once you go wireless









The thing about my G303's braided cord is that it is starting to fray where I usually place it on the bungee. I've resorted to taping it to my monitor.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Some think it's too stiff. I have no problems with G303 cable when using a cable holder, never bothers me.


Using it right now and I can just feel the drag making tiny movements much harder - it's quite annoying :/


----------



## yukino

I'm using it and got used to the g303 still like it tho.







got it last year before the release through pre-order.

Did some1 noticed after using it for a long time that the side where you put your thumb on is "worn"? Like it changed from a rough feeling to a "smooth" feeling.. thats the only negative thing for me, sorry for my bad explanation.


----------



## Demi9OD

I'd like to try the G900 but not for more than $100 bucks. I know it's advanced but that's just too much for a mouse.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I'd like to try the G900 but not for more than $100 bucks. I know it's advanced but that's just too much for a mouse.


ebay my dude! I sold mine on ebay for exactly $99 plus shipping a while ago


----------



## Demi9OD

Un-returnable


----------



## professorharold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikesToSlide*
> 
> What is it about the braided cable exactly that makes it undesirable?


If you play FPS games at a competitive level, for example CSGO. Any slight resistance you encounter when swiping the mouse is actually quite noticeable and annoying. But I guess you could get used to it. I believe companies should strive to make the mouse cable as light weight as possible without compromising on durability.


----------



## zeflow

Would be interesting to see a full pro gaming line.

https://twitter.com/jarvis8bit/status/767631258042130432

https://twitter.com/logitechg/status/767833078014369792


----------



## kicksome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Would be interesting to see a full pro gaming line.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/jarvis8bit/status/767631258042130432
> 
> https://twitter.com/logitechg/status/767833078014369792*


oh please god make it happen logi


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukino*
> 
> I'm using it and got used to the g303 still like it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it last year before the release through pre-order.
> 
> Did some1 noticed after using it for a long time that the side where you put your thumb on is "worn"? Like it changed from a rough feeling to a "smooth" feeling.. thats the only negative thing for me, sorry for my bad explanation.


Yeah, the G303's plastic wears down for me as well. It turns from coarse to shiny where I have my thumb, the same a bit less on the right side where I grip it with my ring finger, and also a bit on top of the left and right mouse buttons.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayzer*
> 
> I'm hyped for this but € 79,99 is two much for a mouse with re used and now public sensor, re used metal spring button system, almost re used small shape. C'mon they just asked people what shaped they like, clustered the G303 techonological improvements and improved the shape a bit given the feedback they received since february. At this price it should at least have used the g900 weight reduction system but i accept they choose not to because the mouse is already light and make cut the production cost.
> 
> Dont get me wrong its a fantastic mouse from what I've read, from a standalone point of view without knowledge about previous logitech mice and peixes its worth 70€ and I'm going to get this in a few months but logitech has been doing all of this the past 2 years at lower price (402 almost re used shape , 303 re used shaped, re used sensor and clicks , 302 New shaped, New clicks, re used sensor) and now they expect us to just accept a higher price because its named 'pro'? Im used to get overcharged by steelseries, zowie,l and razer but not by logitech specialy because they have proven they can deliver inovation at a lower price and still get profit while now they are not delivering anything new and are asking too much (79,99€).
> 
> Just my 2cents.
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


How are steelseries and razer mice overpriced? most of them seem fine to me.
Zowie on the other hand.... don't think there is anything they make that it's not overpriced.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> edit:
> it seems like for Ino the sensor is not even in line with the thumb. http://imgur.com/y9TLho8


How is that not in line with my thumb? The sensor is exactly in line with my thumb...


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Yeah, the G303's plastic wears down for me as well. It turns from coarse to shiny where I have my thumb, the same a bit less on the right side where I grip it with my ring finger, and also a bit on top of the left and right mouse buttons.


Is it made of ABS? I'm pretty sure that's what shines after usage


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Some think it's too stiff. I have no problems with G303 cable when using a cable holder, never bothers me.


Show me how to cable-hold/bungee G303 on a 45cm mousepad with full pad coverage where the bungee/holder does not create massive resistance, sadly it will no matter the designated available cable length.

Any resistance on a mouse basically is undesired, it simply keeps you from having to adapt to another factor continuously.

My future Pro Gaming will surely adopt my sweet De-braided Razer Orochi cable, if anyone can find an equal quality cable this thin I'll give you 5 bucks! (Headphones and crap dont count









)


----------



## hfcobra

I have been wondering how the feel regarding the width feels compared to a FK1. I remember really liking the width of an FK1 but I changed to the G303 for the buttons. However I don't like the shape of it very much at all and I actually find it pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Show me how to cable-hold/bungee G303 on a 45cm mousepad with full pad coverage where the bungee/holder does not create massive resistance, sadly it will no matter the designated available cable length.
> 
> Any resistance on a mouse basically is undesired, it simply keeps you from having to adapt to another factor continuously.
> 
> My future Pro Gaming will surely adopt my sweet De-braided Razer Orochi cable, if anyone can find an equal quality cable this thin I'll give you 5 bucks! (Headphones and crap dont count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Not a mouse bungee and slightly under 45cm (40cm I think), but the cable never touches the pad and can travel over the entire mouse pad with no resistance.



I can take more pictures if you want because you can't clearly see it isn't touching, but the center of the pad is where it comes closest to touching and it still has a few mm from touching there.

Edit: I'm still considering my get rich scheme of making a mouse bungee that mounts on top of the monitor where I've taped my cable. If you are interested contact me for investment opportunities







. I'm mostly joking, but if one of those existed I would definitely buy it over a normal mouse bungee.


----------



## frunction

I picked up from watching csgo pros, when you use a bungie purposely put one coil in the cable on its way up to the bungee. This way you get much more travel and the cable is still up off the pad/desk.


----------



## SEJB

That setup chr1s, clean your desk please :S


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> That setup chr1s, clean your desk please :S


I guess I need to dust my second monitor, but that isn't even that messy. Its just a microfiber cloth and my keys. My desk is too small to have dual monitors set up any other way though. I really need a new and larger desk, but unfortunately it isn't really a possibility right now.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Not a mouse bungee and slightly under 45cm (40cm I think), but the cable never touches the pad and can travel over the entire mouse pad with no resistance.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2857035/width/500/height/1000
> 
> I can take more pictures if you want because you can't clearly see it isn't touching, but the center of the pad is where it comes closest to touching and it still has a few mm from touching there.
> 
> Edit: I'm still considering my get rich scheme of making a mouse bungee that mounts on top of the monitor where I've taped my cable. If you are interested contact me for investment opportunities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm mostly joking, but if one of those existed I would definitely buy it over a normal mouse bungee.


Reminds me of this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEamcaYyoa0

Been thinking about getting a desktop mic stand like this.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Reminds me of this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEamcaYyoa0
> 
> Been thinking about getting a desktop mic stand like this.


Does he have some kind of sleeve that attaches his mouse to his hand? That seems a bit absurd to me.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Reminds me of this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEamcaYyoa0
> 
> Been thinking about getting a desktop mic stand like this.


lol, get you an emo sleeve too.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Does he have some kind of sleeve that attaches his mouse to his hand? That seems a bit absurd to me.


No it's a sleeve he made himself (I think) to reduce the drag of skin on the pad. I think you can buy similar ones for some sports, there are things like these for volleyball for example.


----------



## buckwheat

I am so incredibly excited for this mouse, The G100s is one of my favorite mice and I have always thought if it had mouse 4 and 5 it would be perfect. Now it will finally be here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> No it's a sleeve he made himself (I think) to reduce the drag of skin on the pad. I think you can buy similar ones for some sports, there are things like these for volleyball for example.


I used to have that issue and it is incredibly annoying if you have dry-ish skin. It really affects the bottom part of your wrist. Pads like the Qck Heavy are a good example. I usually wear long sleeves but can wear short sleeves now that my chair is higher and I pivot off my forearm.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buckwheat*
> 
> I am so incredibly excited for this mouse, The G100s is one of my favorite mice and I have always thought if it had mouse 4 and 5 it would be perfect. Now it will finally be here.
> I used to have that issue and it is incredibly annoying if you have dry-ish skin. It really affects the bottom part of your wrist. Pads like the Qck Heavy are a good example. I usually wear long sleeves but can wear short sleeves now that my chair is higher and I pivot off my forearm. I!


I could imagine that having dry skin could cause irritation when you move your hand around on the pad so much, I used to have my arm get really irritated when I would only wrist aim because of the weave of the Razer Goliathus Control, now I wrist aim so the only problem I have to deal with is the cold aluminum from the Manticor.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> How is that not in line with my thumb? The sensor is exactly in line with my thumb...


I dont see it. Sorry http://imgur.com/NhOZyKr

Seems like 3-4 mm off. Even 1-2 mm can make a the difference. Im not even saying that best sensor position is in line with the thumb. But at least it shouldnt go any higher, by any means.


----------



## Melan

You could make the line even thinner and misplace it even further.

This is more accurate.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## acid_reptile

This is random.


----------



## Melan

That's where pressure is applied.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> That's where pressure is applied.


The thing is that the sensor seems even more higher than on the zowie FK. When we do the "in line with the thumb" comparison. Just that the FK kinda forces a grip. With the G1,G100,G3 shape is a complete different thing. The G3 sensor position was very close to perfect (only slightly to low, maybe 1-2mm) But i hate to compage the G1 with the G100 shape anyway. As the g100 shape is to narrow to the front it forces people with fingertip grip to hold it more to the back. The sensor moves up a lot by doing that. The zalman mouse with the g100 style shape has a sensor postion from about 5.3 cm (logitech pro 6.0 cm) and feels much better to me than the g100,g1,g100s aiming wise. It makes for a much better mobility with a not too big degrease in precision. Not saying this is mouse is great. Only been using it for 2 days as i wanted to try the sensor postion (already made my [email protected] mod before where i couldnt get much lower than 6 cm like on the new logitech mouse too) But the zalman was just too small for me, just like the G100s.

btw, more about sensor position here. For the people who have missed it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/the-importance-of-sensor-positioning


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Actually yeah, no other problem with it. LMB crapped out and just outright doesn't work at all anymore. So you say there's something I can do about it?


Tell me the symptoms. Are the physical clicks still there? If you tried to swap the leaf spring with the right-click spring, does the contact work?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I picked up from watching csgo pros, when you use a bungie purposely put one coil in the cable on its way up to the bungee. This way you get much more travel and the cable is still up off the pad/desk.


Picture?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> *snip*


Oh, please. "Every millimeter counts". I played for years with G500 before switching to EC1 eVo and all it took me to adjust my self without changing sensitivity or grip was 30 minutes of play. Hell, I even played with G300S with it's weird sensor position without any issues. If you want to keep such details bugging your mind instead of playing the game, be my guest.

If you didn't care about this, by the end of the day you'd be fragging people like it's 1996 regardless of sensor position.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Picture?


Like this. http://imgur.com/a/hbD8o


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> The thing is that the sensor seems even more higher than on the zowie FK. When we do the "in line with the thumb" comparison. Just that the FK kinda forces a grip. With the G1,G100,G3 shape is a complete different thing. The G3 sensor position was very close to perfect (only slightly to low, maybe 1-2mm) But i hate to compage the G1 with the G100 shape anyway. As the g100 shape is to narrow to the front it forces people with fingertip grip to hold it more to the back. The sensor moves up a lot by doing that. The zalman mouse with the g100 style shape has a sensor postion from about 5.3 cm (logitech pro 6.0 cm) and feels much better to me than the g100,g1,g100s aiming wise. It makes for a much better mobility with a not too big degrease in precision. Not saying this is mouse is great. Only been using it for 2 days as i wanted to try the sensor postion (already made my [email protected] mod before where i couldnt get much lower than 6 cm like on the new logitech mouse too) But the zalman was just too small for me, just like the G100s.
> 
> btw, more about sensor position here. For the people who have missed it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/the-importance-of-sensor-positioning


I honestly can't take the post very seriously. It all depends on what your reference point for motion is. I'm not sure how palm and claw grippers judge the distance of motion, but I judge it based on how far the part of the mouse between the grip moves so as long as the sensor is between my thumb and pink/ring finger everything is fine. I would assume with Ino's type of grip the thumb would more or less give the reference point for the distance of motion. I also find saying sensor position isn't a preference highly questionable. Obviously most people aren't going to prefer extremes, but I highly doubt there isn't a fair element of preference.


----------



## acid_reptile

@Melan & chr1spe

Yes sure its a bit about preference and what you are used to, but most people only dont complain because they dont know the difference.

When i looked up the link i posted before, i came across this again : http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/lightbox/post/23290388/id/2286308

If you hold your G100s like that its all fine. If not it might just harder to learn for your muscle memory. I never felt that my aiming was good with the G100s, or ninox aurora.

Not saying a too high sensor postion trows off your aim, but an optimal position just feels more natural. About the ninox aurora, in the past i put its pcb in a G1 shell and it suddenly felt like an aimbot in game. Unfortunately i never got the clicks to work very good, so i gave up on it.

btw,
When i seen that picture again from Nilizum thread, i took my zalman i was talking about and held it in a comfortable way and then measured the distance, just like on the pic and guess what? Its exactly 6,5 cm.

Then i did the same with my dm1 pro mod (altered sensor position) and again 6.5 cm. Coincidences? Preferences? I think a G1 with a proper sensor is just too good. Thats why they never made it. Nobody would ever buy another mouse again. Conspiracy ?


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> @Melan & chr1spe
> 
> Yes sure its a bit about preference and what you are used to, but most people only dont complain because they dont know the difference.
> 
> When i looked up the link i posted before, i came across this again : http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/lightbox/post/23290388/id/2286308
> 
> If you hold your G100s like that its all fine. If not it might just harder to learn for your muscle memory. I never felt that my aiming was good with the G100s, or ninox aurora.
> 
> Not saying a too high sensor postion trows off your aim, but an optimal position just feels more natural. About the ninox aurora, in the past i put its pcb in a G1 shell and it suddenly felt like an aimbot in game. Unfortunately i never got the clicks to work very good, so i gave up on it.
> 
> btw,
> When i seen that picture again from Nilizum thread, i took my zalman i was talking about and held it in a comfortable way and then measured the distance, just like on the pic and guess what? Its exactly 6,5 cm.
> 
> Then i did the same with my dm1 pro mod (altered sensor position) and again 6.5 cm. Coincidences? Preferences? I think a G1 with a proper sensor is just too good. Thats why they never made it. Nobody would ever buy another mouse again. Conspiracy ?


Lol, when I hold my g303 how I like it which feels great for me the back of the mouse is at least 65mm and probably more like 70mm from my wrist and the sensor is more like 125mm from my wrist.


----------



## acid_reptile

The G303 gives choices how to hold it? Didnt know


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> @Melan & chr1spe
> Then i did the same with my dm1 pro mod (altered sensor position) and again 6.5 cm. Coincidences? Preferences? I think a G1 with a proper sensor is just too good. Thats why they never made it. Nobody would ever buy another mouse again. Conspiracy ?


I'm getting r0ach vibes from this dude..... (talking about a different topic tho)


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> The G303 gives choices how to hold it? Didnt know


I can claw it fine as well, but I lose all control because the sensor is behind my thumb and ring/pinky finger. I lose all control with any mouse in claw grip though. If the sensor is behind my fingers I can't aim with wrist movements at all.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Conspiracy ?


The word you're looking for is "Placebo".


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I can claw it fine as well, but I lose all control because the sensor is behind my thumb and ring/pinky finger. I lose all control with any mouse in claw grip though. If the sensor is behind my fingers I can't aim with wrist movements at all.


Heh, but as you can see, it is quite subjective. We are individuals and a lot of things play a role whether someone perceives a certain sensor position good or not. There is no "real science" for it stating the absolute truth for what is the best sensor position for everyone. Nilizum's theory is cool and all but it generalizes and assumes way too much.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Heh, but as you can see, it is quite subjective. We are individuals and a lot of things play a role whether someone perceives a certain sensor position good or not. There is no "real science" for it stating the absolute truth for what is the best sensor position for everyone. Nilizum's theory is cool and all but it generalizes and assumes way too much.


Yeah, I'm totally not saying sensor position doesn't matter, I'm just saying I really don't like most of what he said. He also tries to say it isn't subjective.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> The word you're looking for is "Placebo".


Calling something placebo im using many hours a day is crazy. I did quite a few mousemods in the past, which involve tweaking sensor position. Im not even saying 6.5 cm position is the way to go for everyone and for all shapes. Nilizum knows my opinion about that. But yea, its 6,5 +/- 5mm for sure, depending on how you hold the mouse. After all i can backup Nilizum science about the 6,5cm, if your palm touches the back of the mouse (like its mostly the case with WMO or Sensei shapes)

Also you guys need to understand what he means with "ghostcurve", as this is the case with the G100s shape. That's why 6 cm cant be optimal, where its pretty damn well on the original xai/sensei.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> I'm getting r0ach vibes from this dude..... (talking about a different topic tho)


Is a little off topic anyways. But its a shame logitech needs pro players to do a proper G1 shaped mouse. They just needed to use the mx300 shape and put a proper sensor in it, and maybe use their a metal spring tensioning system for the buttons. This is all marketing and money making. You people should get that,.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Thats why they never made it. Nobody would ever buy another mouse again. Conspiracy ?


Whew man, and here I thought there were always ways to improve mice when we had it all wrong guys. Just put the sensor around 65mm and everyone else loses. You too, can try and make it with with this market destroyer and make out with an obviously greater sum of money than your initial investment.

Sarcasm aside, seeing things *only* through your own eyes is what creates those gull quoted statements.


----------



## Melan

And what you need to understand is that other people will keep proving you wrong because sensor position on their mice feels more natural to them. That science of yours (or your friend's) applies only to you (or your friend). If you feel that 6.5cm position and not millimeter more/less +/- 5mm is ideal for you, great! Use that. But keep that "science" to your self.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Whew man, and here I thought there were always ways to improve mice when we had it all wrong guys. Just put the sensor around 65mm and everyone else loses. You too, can try and make it with with this market destroyer and make out with an obviously greater sum of money than your initial investment.
> 
> Sarcasm aside, seeing things *only* through your own eyes is what creates those gull quoted statements.


Im one of the few who is not blinded. True. But im for sure not the *only* one


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> . and not millimeter more/less is ideal for you, great! Use that. But keep that "science" to your self.


You should read me, i actually said +/- 5 mm.


----------



## Melan

I did read you, and my statement stays.


----------



## iceskeleton

well Nilizum said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilizum*
> 
> Current sensor position is good since it has a ghost curve at the butt.


so that's good enough for me


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> We wanted to try something new.
> 
> Also we found that people preferred the feeling of the mechanical encoder for bhopping.


Why the braided cable when it's so loathed amongst eSports players?


----------



## professorharold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Why the braided cable when it's so loathed amongst eSports players?


I would also like to know the thought processes and reasons leading to the final implementation of a braided cable.

Considering most professional CSGO players currently use Zowie mice or Deathadder, both which are using rubberised cable. Not sure about other games though.

Source: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UaM765-S515ibLyPaBtMnBz7xiao0HL5f-F1zk_CSF4/htmlview?pli=1

In this product video of the G Pro,
https://youtu.be/2vBjLSiY2TQ
I see Kory "Semphis" Friesen, a Professional CSGO player from Team Solomid being featured. I am assuming the people responsible for the G Pro had approached him for his opinions regarding the design of the new mouse.

I am wondering if he had an opinion regarding the type of cable he had hoped would be implemented. If he did, was it for a braided or rubberised one? I would think he would have had a preference for the rubberised cable as it would offer more flexibility and less resistance. And if he had hoped for a braided cable, I would frankly be quite surprised, and would be curious to know his reasons.

But I am sure he was not the only professional player the design team had approached with regards to getting opinions on how the mouse should be designed. I wonder if the other professional players the Logitech team had approached, had a clear opinion of whether they preferred the braided or rubberised cable. I would frankly be surprised if the majority of them chose braided over rubberised.

Also, I refer to the few comments before mine. I politley ask that we keep our replies focused on the mouse related discussion. Thanks!


----------



## iceskeleton

If he was given the g302 and g303 cable, I'm sure he would've picked the g303 cable, which is braided and more flexible than the g302 cable. That is probably how logitech gave the choices to the players for rubber or braided. Pretty sure Deathadder is braided as well.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Why the braided cable when it's so loathed amongst eSports players?


I don't remember ever hearing a pro say they wanted a braided cable and LEDs. Semphis, Nothing, etc, said they didn't want that. Logitech put both on the mouse because the casual crowd / general consumer want it. The majority love RGB LEDs on a mouse, some of those people are fine without having a braid on the cable.

@ 6m31s

https://esports.yahoo.com/semphis-logitech-esports-mouse-070100398.html


----------



## professorharold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> If he was given the g302 and g303 cable, I'm sure he would've picked the g303 cable, which is braided and more flexible than the g302 cable. That is probably how logitech gave the choices to the players for rubber or braided. Pretty sure Deathadder is braided as well.


Oops my bad, regarding the cable for Deathadder. Indeed, braided cable is being used for the Deathadder. Still, more zowie mice being used than other mice. Could be the shape that is the main reason for its popularity. But I would like to think the cable plays a significant part as well. Huano mouse switches used on the zowie mice are horrible though, click latency.. Pre travel distance, etc. That's why I am so excited about the g pro.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *professorharold*
> 
> Oops my bad, regarding the cable for Deathadder. Indeed, braided cable is being used for the Deathadder. Still, more zowie mice being used than other mice. Could be the shape that is the main reason. But I would like to think the cable plays a significant part as well. Huano mouse switches used on the zowie mice are horrible though, click latency.. Pre travel distance, etc. That's why I am so excited about the g pro.


The EC has horrible buttons. The FK is decent. The ZA is better.


----------



## professorharold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I don't remember ever hearing a pro say they wanted a braided cable and LEDs. Semphis, Nothing, etc, said they didn't want that. Logitech put both on the mouse because the casual crowd / general consumer want it. The majority love RGB LEDs on a mouse, some of those people are fine without having a braid on the cable.
> 
> @ 6m31s
> 
> https://esports.yahoo.com/semphis-logitech-esports-mouse-070100398.html


Precisely. If it is a mouse purely designed and meant for "pro" use, I think there is still room for improvement. Definitely going to be turning off the LED lights. Lol.


----------



## hfcobra

I am sure that the braided cable is there for QA from Logi. I would think that it helps cut down a lot of RMAs.

I asked before and never got an answer but how does the width of the G Pro compare to an FK1? I really like the width of the FK1 (maybe a tad wider) but the squished center where your fingers go makes it a bit odd to see how they relate.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> I am sure that the braided cable is there for QA from Logi. I would think that it helps cut down a lot of RMAs.


I doubt a nylon braid is going to do much to stop a cable from breaking.

I can see braided cables increasing RMAs because they fray. My G303 was fraying within a week, I sent it back.


----------



## qsxcv

idc if it's braided as long as it is light and flexible.

for instance, i would prefer a braided da cable over a g402 cable. and i think most of you would too

actually, i'm not sure about this but i suspect that a braided da cable is less susceptible to flopping around than an unbraided da cable. the braiding may add some damping, whereas the unbraided cable is kind of like a rubber band.

but no cable is best


----------



## Melan

Debraided DA cable is amazing though.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Debraided DA cable is amazing though.


ANY skinned-cable is quite amazing once you remove that awful braid and expose the essence of a black cable







.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> You could make the line even thinner and misplace it even further.
> 
> This is more accurate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> This is random.


No it's not, that is exactly where pressure is applied. Your lines where actually way too low on the shell, pressure with my grip is pretty much more towards the upper line that Melan drew.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> The thing is that the sensor seems even more higher than on the zowie FK. When we do the "in line with the thumb" comparison. Just that the FK kinda forces a grip. With the G1,G100,G3 shape is a complete different thing. The G3 sensor position was very close to perfect (only slightly to low, maybe 1-2mm) But i hate to compage the G1 with the G100 shape anyway. As the g100 shape is to narrow to the front it forces people with fingertip grip to hold it more to the back. The sensor moves up a lot by doing that. The zalman mouse with the g100 style shape has a sensor postion from about 5.3 cm (logitech pro 6.0 cm) and feels much better to me than the g100,g1,g100s aiming wise. It makes for a much better mobility with a not too big degrease in precision. Not saying this is mouse is great. Only been using it for 2 days as i wanted to try the sensor postion (already made my [email protected] mod before where i couldnt get much lower than 6 cm like on the new logitech mouse too) But the zalman was just too small for me, just like the G100s.
> 
> btw, more about sensor position here. For the people who have missed it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/the-importance-of-sensor-positioning


Please no, the sensor position importance is highly subjective. As I said before, there is no objectively better sensor position. All it does is increase or decrease the arc length, so in a way saying one position is better than the other is saying 450 CPI is better than 400... Theoretically you could even calculate adjusted sens for different sensor positions.
Of course you might have an acquired preference for a position of a sensor, because that is the arc length you are used to. Everyone kind of pictures the position of the sensor in their hand and if it is off from what you expect it will influence your subjective experience. To me I need the sensor in line with the pressure of my thumb and then I'm fine.

Also the influence of sensor position is much more important for people who pivot from the wrist instead of their arm because the length is different. If you pivot from the wrist with a 65mm sensor position and say the pivot point is 2cm further towards you arm you have an arc length for 90° wrist movement at 133mm, with 10mm higher or lower sensor position you get a length of 149mm or 117mm respectively, which makes for a ~12-13% difference. If you use your arm (like I do) and for simplicity's sake say that increases the distance to the pivot point by 30cm while keeping the rest the same you get differences for the arc length in the range of ~2-3%. And that is with a range for sensor position that is 20mm. Most mice fall in that range.

I'm not saying it isn't important for you, like I said in the thread about sensor positioning, but it is not an objectively ideal measurement.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> well Nilizum said
> so that's good enough for me


Nilizum was never sure how it is exactly with this kind of shapes. He even said the ninox aurora sensor position is perfect for him, while it was way to much to the front for me as all time G1,G3.mx300 user. So dont trust him on that.

The G1 or mx300 had a sensor positon about 6 cm measured from the bottom, which was perfect for that shape. The Logitech pro mouse seems to be 6 cm from the bottom aswell. The problem is that it feels smaller/shorter and has too much of an egg shape. So most people will tent to hold it too much in the back as its much wider there. Guess if you manage to hold it so your palm touches the back of the mouse (which is unlikely with fingertip grip) then the sensor postion should be all right.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> No it's not, that is exactly where pressure is applied. Your lines where actually way too low on the shell, pressure with my grip is pretty much more towards the upper line that Melan drew.
> Please no, the sensor position importance is highly subjective. As I said before, there is no objectively better sensor position. All it does is increase or decrease the arc length, so in a way saying one position is better than the other is saying 450 CPI is better than 400... Theoretically you could even calculate adjusted sens for different sensor positions.
> Of course you might have an acquired preference for a position of a sensor, because that is the arc length you are used to. Everyone kind of pictures the position of the sensor in their hand and if it is off from what you expect it will influence your subjective experience. To me I need the sensor in line with the pressure of my thumb and then I'm fine.
> 
> Also the influence of sensor position is much more important for people who pivot from the wrist instead of their arm because the length is different. If you pivot from the wrist with a 65mm sensor position and say the pivot point is 2cm further towards you arm you have an arc length for 90° wrist movement at 133mm, with 10mm higher or lower sensor position you get a length of 149mm or 117mm respectively, which makes for a ~12-13% difference. If you use your arm (like I do) and for simplicity's sake say that increases the distance to the pivot point by 30cm while keeping the rest the same you get differences for the arc length in the range of ~2-3%. And that is with a range for sensor position that is 20mm. Most mice fall in that range.
> 
> I'm not saying it isn't important for you, like I said in the thread about sensor positioning, but it is not an objectively ideal measurement.


While i agree with the second part of your post, the thing with the adjusted sens for Y and X is not true. Yes you can do that, but it doesnt help with muscle memory.

Quote:


> Some people will argue, "Why not just lower sensitivity or heighten sensitivity accordingly?" Again, refer to exhibit F and the notion of consistency present throughout this post. Consistency is what helps your aim feel more natural.


Opening post http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/the-importance-of-sensor-positioning


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> While i agree with the second part of your post, the thing with the adjusted sens for Y and X is not true. Yes you can do that, but it doesnt help with muscle memory.
> Opening post http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/the-importance-of-sensor-positioning


Exhibit F just shows that if you use a distance of pivot point to sensor position that is 2/3 of the desired arc length your angle will be 86°...
I've argued this before, the math there makes no sense in terms of better or worse, one distance is not more consistent than the other. The comparison that length on the x-axis of a projection of said arc is ideal is just saying "I think it is better to reach the arc length that I want to do with a 90° turn"... Do the same calculation but this time say you want to move 24cm, suddenly arc C (which means diameter 16cm) doesn't look that good anymore for that.


----------



## acid_reptile

But the added sensitivity being constant is the problem. It just cant help in all situations swipes, flix , 180 turns etc. Adjusting sensor position will remain the much superior solution. No graphs needed for that.

With the dm1 pro i wasnt even able to do 180 turns properly with its 6,5 cm sensor postion. It always ended up with 10- 30% error. No matter how many days or weeks i got used to the same sensitivty. Only when i changed the sensor position to 6,1cm my 180 turn felt fine again as on other mice.

I really cba playing with low sens only to be able to turn in game properly.


----------



## chr1spe

What you seem to be missing is that people judge the distance they have moved the mouse with different parts of their hand I assume at least. I feel like it is common though certainly not universal to use one of your fingers such as your thumb where the pressure is applied as a judgement for motion. Unless you have extremely small hands or a very weird grip that is not going to be 65mm from your wrist. For me that is more like 120mm from my wrist. If I was trying to use the center of my palm as my judgement for motion 65mm might be about correct, but it is much harder for me personally to judge the motion of that part of my hand than a finger especially for small corrections which is when I would be using my wrist. Trying to make small corrections with the sensor in the center of my palm feels like trying to write a letter with a pencil on an axe handle. Also even if 2 people are trying to judge motion with the exact same part of their hand this will vary more than +/-5mm based on hand size. Sensor position preference both measured on the mouse and from the base of the wrist will vary a lot based on grip style, hand size, and the persons reference point for motion of the mouse.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> While i agree with the second part of your post, the thing with the adjusted sens for Y and X is not true. Yes you can do that, but it doesnt help with muscle memory.
> 
> Opening post http://www.overclock.net/t/1522415/the-importance-of-sensor-positioning


I don''t rely on "muscle memory" to aim, I rely on technique, which is how I can do fine with any mouse I can hold. I can take a long break from gaming, change my mouse before playing, yet still not have an issue with sensor position / muscle memory. For weapons that are hit scan, I simply center targets on screen without relying on crosshairs/sights. In this case, click latency is more an issue than sensor position.

I prefer the sensor to be as far forward as physically possible because in certain scenarios I use my wrist. Using my wrist over my arm allows me to aim more consistently and faster. If a target pops out of cover I prefer to use my wrist for motion, that changes if the sensor is closer to the rear of the mouse.

For tiny corrections, I will use fingers for motion. So I don't want a huge mouse.


----------



## qsxcv

there is no universally optimal position since everyone has a different grip, hand size, arm lenghth, etc...

but it's not something that can be compensated by a change in sensitivity unless you never change your pivot point when using the mouse. which obviously doesn't apply to anyone

so it's not the same as 450 vs 400dpi, because in that case you can compensate by changing in-game sens.


----------



## trism

To me high up sensor position that would be close to the tips of my fingers would feel like I'd be writing with a pencil by holding it from the other end instead of close to the tip. Since I don't really control the mouse at all with fingers in sideways movement (I push and pull it though), I use wrist mainly for tracking or precise aiming. Somehow I get the best results when the sensor ends up being about precisely below the point where my palm divides to index and middle fingers. This isn't subtle either, since I never achieved the accuracy with orig. FK nor KPM that I get with Kinzu, G100s and Rival 100. I can get used to flicks but tracking is just off since the further the sensor goes, the more pronounced the errors from wrist pivoting comes for me. The same reason why I need to drop my sensitivity from ~40ish/360 to ~70-80ish when playing with elbow movement only.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I don''t rely on "muscle memory" to aim, I rely on technique


What's the difference?


----------



## CorruptBE

He's saying he relies more on positioning and the occasional correction.

I'm the opposite, I flick fast and track tenaciously, all while focusing more on dodging enemy fire rather then landing a killing blow. I once had a moment in CS where I stood in the middle of nuke bottom bomb area and it took 4 people multiple clips to deal with me and during that time I took out 2 of them. Even my teammate was like: "Corrupt you regless son of..."

It's possible to dodge enemy fire from multiple angles if you have a good sense of direction in shooters.

Take UT/Quake instagib for instance, you can practice against someone by simply not going for a shot and try to time theirs and stay alive for quite some time.

Every person has a target acquisition time. You can literally stare at them, let them line up a shot and then strafe out of it exactly the second they're about to press mouse1. Repeat again and again and after every failed burst you have an opening where you can often get a clean shot on them.

Same when you've got 1 to your right and 1 in front, time wsda dodges based on sound for the guy in your side and use visual timing for the guy in front. The second the guy on the right misses, you've got a window of time to focus the guy in front of you.

But like I said earlier, I've somewhat lost interest in competitive play, it would probably take me 1 to 2 months of excessive TDM'ing to at least get anywhere near what I used to be.

It's something that works if you're a person that has average reflexes but good coordination/precision. Probably why that circular UT instagib map thing worked for me, because it helps you get into the "zone" for this particular playstyle.

Also, some games don't even require you to fire a gun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFnIlDvC_mE / https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHp5dqQJfZI


----------



## Athrutep

Damn son, people ignoring muscle memory and dodging fire from 4 enemies at once standing out in the open.

Screw modern mice and all that nonsense , just give me a ballmouse and teach me your ways. Apparently some people in here transcended past all that, perfect mouse without filters and accel , shape and buttons and sensor and all that. With the right technique you can even play with a mouse that changes its dpi every 2 seconds.



I really appreciate to have guys like Ino here in this forum. Because some of you guys, holy crap


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> perfect mouse without filters and accel


A filter is a no go for me since I don't want the extra motion latency (it's why I avoided the G400s) but acceleration is something I've used for a long time on and off, and I have no problem with it. I even used the Kinzu v1 with negative acceleration at the 400 (actually 500) DPI step without a problem.


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> A filter is a no go for me since I don't want the extra motion latency (it's why I avoided the G400s) but acceleration is something I've used for a long time on and off, and I have no problem with it. I even used the Kinzu v1 with negative acceleration at the 400 (actually 500) DPI step without a problem.


My bad , i forgot the Kappa at the end, apparently it wasn't blatant enough.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> My bad , i forgot the Kappa at the end, apparently it wasn't blatant enough.


Sarcasm over text doesn't work very well, especially when what you said is actually what some people are willing to believe.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> Damn son, people ignoring muscle memory and dodging fire from 4 enemies at once standing out in the open.
> 
> Screw modern mice and all that nonsense , just give me a ballmouse and teach me your ways. Apparently some people in here transcended past all that, perfect mouse without filters and accel , shape and buttons and sensor and all that. With the right technique you can even play with a mouse that changes its dpi every 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate to have guys like Ino here in this forum. Because some of you guys, holy crap


It's impossible to pull of with a 100% success ratio though







But just play some UT instagib and work with the dodge moves vs a friend or teammate of yours and actually don't fire at him but dodge. If you pay attention, you'll notice he'll take X amount of time to line up his shots and you can time this. Though eventually you'll make a miss step or he'll adapt.

But have you never come across players that you found tougher to kill then others? Like not per se better, but just harder to take down?

It's more about playstyle, 1 person will excel at positional play, 1 will excel at pure aiming and others will excel at dealing with clusterf... situations. The latter was my type of thing, but I was pretty bad at 1vs1 clutches, I really lack the patience.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> What's the difference?


People will try to memorize movements (so to speak) instead of having a system/technique to rely on. So they will need a specific sensor position, sensitivity, crosshair, resolution, etc... Using technique you can switch mice, resolutions, take a long time away from gaming, etc and still perform as nothing changed.

If you use technique only you can transfer your success into other FPS games.

If you used to be a great AWPer in CS or Source but suck in GO you are not relying on technique. If the scope blur and bobble cause you to not be as good as you were in CS or Source you are relying on "muscle memory" more than anything else, thus changes to the AWP will cause a drop in your performance.

You could do a simple test to see if you are relying on technique or muscle memory. Basically, play GO without the crosshair/HUD. You might also want to switch mice within the same play session.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> Damn son, people ignoring muscle memory and dodging fire from 4 enemies at once standing out in the open.
> 
> Screw modern mice and all that nonsense , just give me a ballmouse and teach me your ways. Apparently some people in here transcended past all that, perfect mouse without filters and accel , shape and buttons and sensor and all that. With the right technique you can even play with a mouse that changes its dpi every 2 seconds.
> 
> I really appreciate to have guys like Ino here in this forum. Because some of you guys, holy crap


I once gave qsxcv some advice for GO, which also applies to every FPS game.

One of the things I said to him was, "The easiest way to get good is to learn how to shoot without a crosshair."

He replied with, "i thought you were crazy but this actually works







literally one weird trick."


----------



## CorruptBE

Idk if I take a long break I often need to relearn how to sync my movement with my shooting again. Especially in games like CS with counter-strafing, etc.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> there is no universally optimal position since everyone has a different grip, hand size, arm lenghth, etc...
> 
> but it's not something that can be compensated by a change in sensitivity unless you never change your pivot point when using the mouse. which obviously doesn't apply to anyone
> 
> so it's not the same as 450 vs 400dpi, because in that case you can compensate by changing in-game sens.


That first paragraph is my main point, there not being a universally optimal sensor position.

The argument with arc length being similar to CPI was just for the simplified calculations done in that thread. Obviously real motions pivot around many points at the same time mostly (fingers, wrist, elbow, shoulder,...)

Also if a difference of a few millimeters makes it impossible to use for someone I'd recommend lowering sens slightly at least.
Or go acid_reptiles way and mod every mouse.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Idk if I take a long break I often need to relearn how to sync my movement with my shooting again. Especially in games like CS with counter-strafing, etc.


These days I don't have much trouble taking a long time away from gaming in terms of skill. I do have trouble physically when I start to play again if I took too much time away from gaming. So certain shapes of mice can make it hard to take time off.


----------



## nyshak

I just want this bugger already








Sensor position 1mm up or down won't break it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I just want this bugger already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensor position 1mm up or down won't break it.


I do care about the sensor position and I don't care about the "perfect" sensor position. I don't use masonic math and/or astrology to come up with the perfect sensor location. I simply want a mouse to give me more range when I use my wrist.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> One of the things I said to him was, "The easiest way to get good is to learn how to shoot without a crosshair."


I feel like that one is kind of specific to CS:GO though. I DMed without a crosshair for a while just off my own hunch that it would be better spray training because I would be paying attention to where the bullets were actually going on my screen instead of my crosshair and it seemed like it worked fairly well for that to me. At one point I was even considering using a bind to turn my crosshair off while holding fire all the time. I find the crosshair is just distracting for sprays.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> These days I don't have much trouble taking a long time away from gaming in terms of skill. I do have trouble physically when I start to play again if I took too much time away from gaming. So certain shapes of mice can make it hard to take time off.


I guess I'm probably the polar opposite of you. I use the same sensitivity in every game (give or take within a margin of 95%) and probably rely a lot on muscle memory, etc. After some time on a TDM I could twitch flick headshot people with a scout (no crosshair as you mentioned), but it was basically the same flick and twitch to the head over and over, so that probably falls under the category of muscle memory.

It's that last "twitch" however I always found annoying to do with 3310/3090 mice. It made me switch between a Zowie FK2 or Sensei Raw depending on the game (depending on whether consistency or precision was more important).


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> I once had a moment in CS where I stood in the middle of nuke bottom bomb area and it took 4 people multiple clips to deal with me and during that time I took out 2 of them. Even my teammate was like: "Corrupt you regless son of..."


No offense but this just sounds like a normal silver game.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> No offense but this just sounds like a normal silver game.


^
Hitreg doesn't miss several magazines on a single target, it just doesn't happen, the worst that can happen is you not having turned enough for your animation state to update and it messing up your head hitbox, which seems to happen when defusing quite a bit.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I feel like that one is kind of specific to CS:GO though. I DMed without a crosshair for a while just off my own hunch that it would be better spray training because I would be paying attention to where the bullets were actually going on my screen instead of my crosshair and it seemed like it worked fairly well for that to me. At one point I was even considering using a bind to turn my crosshair off while holding fire all the time. I find the crosshair is just distracting for sprays.


In current day GO the bullet impacts are not 100% accurate. Valve changed the recoil seed to be controlled server side, which means the bullet impacts you see are not perfectly representative. So you should learn how to center targets on screen without assistance when you use hitscan weapons -- that is technique -- which is useful for many FPS games. A lot of people will use the crosshair to point at a specific place during a spray -- I consider this "muscle memory."

When I watched Scream play I could tell he was using "muscle memory" for most of his shots because he would hesitate to fire sometimes and he would use predetermined/measured placements. People have asked him if he focuses on his crosshair or the target, he didn't really have a solid answer to give at the time because it was confusing to think about. Recently someone asked him the question again, he said that he focuses on both, which means he is not solely relying on "muscle memory" anymore.


----------



## Aymanb

I'm currently in master league faceit, had my first global 2 years ago, and the issue I see with people that complain about hitregs all the time is they are usually expecting the game to be perfect.. that how the bullets are _supposed_ to hit, they look at it like they are watching a movie.

You need to realise sooner or later that the game is not perfect in terms of hitting and is not going to be for a long time, there is the certain inaccuracies in the game for each weapon that you need to adapt to, aswell as perfecting your shooting technique to the one that works best in the game. A slight movement to the left while shooting could either give you the kill, or make you miss completely.

This is the exact reason why pros spend thousand of hours on deathmatch, it's not only for warmup, but also to get the shooting game on point. There is a reason players like former fnatic were unbeatable at every sense, they do not miss the shots they need to have, they know how the game feels enough to make sure it's a confirmed kill. They don't rely on valve's RNG then complain about the hitreg. (though of course certain **** ups are bound to happen now and then, but not consistently enough to be a problem.)

There will be a certain time in the game where you will get the _feeling_ of how the game is played, your muscle memory is going to guide you through it based on experiences. Having the recoil control spray on point is what everybody need to minimize the possibilities of whiffing. The hitbox is not the reason you're not getting your kills, its your technique of shooting.

I can write books about it, but I can't say it better than an actual pro: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3jAOcjIBfk


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> In current day GO the bullet impacts are not 100% accurate. Valve changed the recoil seed to be controlled server side, which means the bullet impacts you see are not perfectly representative. So you should learn how to center targets on screen without assistance when you use hitscan weapons -- that is technique -- which is useful for many FPS games. A lot of people will use the crosshair to point at a specific place during a spray -- I consider this "muscle memory."
> 
> When I watched Scream play I could tell he was using "muscle memory" for most of his shots because he would hesitate to fire sometimes and he would use predetermined/measured placements. People have asked him if he focuses on his crosshair or the target, he didn't really have a solid answer to give at the time because it was confusing to think about. Recently someone asked him the question again, he said that he focuses on both, which means he is not solely relying on "muscle memory" anymore.


It wasn't the recoil that was changed, it was the spread, the seed for weapon spread is generated serverside but the inaccuracy applied to shots is still synced so you can "guess" when a shot will be accurate thanks to the m_flInaccuracy networked variable. Recoil is perfectly fine in CS:GO besides being compressed, it just has variance. The problem with recoil not being synchronized that you talk about exists in only 1.6.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I just want this bugger already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensor position 1mm up or down won't break it.


If it was only 1 mm we wouldnt be talking. Sensor postion 5,3cm (zalman m600R reference) vs 6,0 (new logitech pro) .I guess the g100s was something inbetween.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> It wasn't the recoil that was changed, it was the spread, the seed for weapon spread is generated serverside but the inaccuracy applied to shots is still synced so you can "guess" when a shot will be accurate thanks to the m_flInaccuracy networked variable. Recoil is perfectly fine in CS:GO besides being compressed, it just has variance. The problem with recoil not being synchronized that you talk about exists in only 1.6.


Yeah, I meant the spread seed. I typed the wrong word because I was thinking about spraying/recoil after reading his comment. Obviously, I meant spread seed. They did that because psilent cheats were being used by pro players.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> I'm currently in master league faceit, had my first global 2 years ago, and the issue I see with people that complain about hitregs all the time is they are usually expecting the game to be perfect.. that how the bullets are _supposed_ to hit, they look at it like they are watching a movie.
> 
> You need to realise sooner or later that the game is not perfect in terms of hitting and is not going to be for a long time, there is the certain inaccuracies in the game for each weapon that you need to adapt to, aswell as perfecting your shooting technique to the one that works best in the game. A slight movement to the left while shooting could either give you the kill, or make you miss completely.
> 
> This is the exact reason why pros spend thousand of hours on deathmatch, it's not only for warmup, but also to get the shooting game on point. There is a reason players like former fnatic were unbeatable at every sense, they do not miss the shots they need to have, they know how the game feels enough to make sure it's a confirmed kill. They don't rely on valve's RNG then complain about the hitreg. (though of course certain **** ups are bound to happen now and then, but not consistently enough to be a problem.)
> 
> There will be a certain time in the game where you will get the _feeling_ of how the game is played, your muscle memory is going to guide you through it based on experiences. Having the recoil control spray on point is what everybody need to minimize the possibilities of whiffing. The hitbox is not the reason you're not getting your kills, its your technique of shooting.
> 
> I can write books about it, but I can't say it better than an actual pro: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3jAOcjIBfk


I don't see many pro players spending a lot of time in DM servers. When they come into the DM I am in they stay for 30-60 minutes in total. They spend more time playing gathers/pugs and scriming.

I have been in Jordan's chat while he was talking about aiming and using a mouse. I probably was in the chat for the stream you linked. As you can see in that video he doesn't know how to explain the technique, he mentions "feel" and most of his speech has to do with muscle memory. I know he has read some of my comments from the chat... In later streams he mentions things I have talked about in his previous streams; such as crosshair settings for better peripheral vision aiming, centering targets without crosshair dependency, etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4wwkLF1cxQ

The last few games Jordan has played people have said he has been whiffing and that he should be kicked because of it. That could be because he can't physically handle the Pro like he can handle the G100s or he doesn't fully understand the techniques to reach his potential after switching. I know he didn't switch to the Pro before their vacation, I assume that is because he is reliant on muscle memory considering the shape is very similar to the G100s.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Yeah, I meant the spread seed. I typed the wrong word because I was thinking about spraying/recoil after reading his comment. Obviously, I meant spread seed. They did that because psilent cheats were being used by pro players.


The hack Kqly used would bruteforce the command_number and trace the forward vector of his spread until it hit the other clients, allowing for 100% accuracy at the press of a key.


----------



## boredgunner

Can't wait to get mine. I just cannot get used to the shape of the Mionix Castor I have and the scroll wheel is already wearing out after only a few months.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Can't wait to get mine. I just cannot get used to the shape of the Mionix Castor I have and the scroll wheel is already wearing out after only a few months.


I wonder if the Pro sides are reminiscent of the Mionix Castor angle of the left side. I haven't used a Castor, so I wouldn't know. I think the Pro and the Castor could have better sides to make aiming easier/consistent.

The encoder on the Pro is the same type that's in the Castor. It will wear out differently than that of the encoder/wheel in the G303. At least you could solder an an ALPS encoder when the encoder wears out.


----------



## gene-z

Are there any details of when they're shipping? I have one pre-ordered on Amazon.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Are there any details of when they're shipping? I have one pre-ordered on Amazon.


From what has been said so far... and from experience.... direct Logitech.com orders will probably ship out to U.S. residents first (late August). From there a retailer like Amazon will probably take a couple weeks to get them in stock... so mid September.

There is no solid info out there but from my experience with the G900 release, that is how it usually goes.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> No offense but this just sounds like a normal silver game.


It was on a Belgian LAN in the first year when CSGO was released. To be fair, all I can remember is that there was a guy in the doors, 2 at the ramp and 1 at the vents and it's not like they were way worse then us because they won







I had no way out and was alone with a ticking bomb so there was nothing left to do but fight like a dog in the open.

Just one of those what the hell moments.

But I still stick with my idea that you can time people their shots, it's not a 100% accurate, but in any fps it gets better as you play an opponent longer. And in UT instagib it's particularly noticeable due to the dodge mechanics as sometimes you get these dodge battles that went on and on were you simply had to find an opening in the timing.

People are also a lot more vulnerable when they line up their shots so it's basically: strafe out of their shot lane and bam. Especially in a game with CSGO's movement mechanics.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> From what has been said so far... and from experience.... direct Logitech.com orders will probably ship out to U.S. residents first (late August). From there a retailer like Amazon will probably take a couple weeks to get them in stock... so mid September.
> 
> There is no solid info out there but from my experience with the G900 release, that is how it usually goes.


From the info I got, retail is likely to have them in September not at the end of August. I would have to check where the shipments are at this point to make a guess as to when they would arrive at retailers. I assume Logitech will be sending mice to people before retailers.

It's not like you have to wait a month to get the mouse. Logitech isn't Zowie.

I probably can get the mouse at a cheaper price when it comes out. If that is the case, I might buy it to see how much I don't like it...


----------



## tofunator

What would be the best method to strip/debraid the cable? A wire stripper?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

^^^^Great call.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tofunator*
> 
> What would be the best method to strip/debraid the cable? A wire stripper?


NO don't use a wire stripper for this.

I use a a medical scalpel which you can exchange the cutting tip. When you first use the scalpel make sure you start cutting the black nylon hair, which it starts to resemble.

Don't cut to deeply because you will damage the cable easily. Once you start cutting around the cable to free the nylon braiding then it gets easier to remove it from the rubber cable. Give it time and move slowly as you start peeling away the black nylon braiding.

What ever you do don't rush this, it's a time consuming operation so take care when you start this.


----------



## VagueRant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tofunator*
> 
> What would be the best method to strip/debraid the cable? A wire stripper?


Wire cutters would be pretty dangerous as you might cut the cable. I used a razer blade that goes in a utility knife. Sharp fine scissors or an X-acto would be the same.

I saw/cut each braid away from the wire (so not to cut into wire), unbraid some then cut them and unbraid more. This way I did not worry about having to buy another cable.


----------



## qsxcv

iris scissors

flush cutters are ok too


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> People will try to memorize movements (so to speak) instead of having a system/technique to rely on. So they will need a specific sensor position, sensitivity, crosshair, resolution, etc... Using technique you can switch mice, resolutions, take a long time away from gaming, etc and still perform as nothing changed.
> 
> If you use technique only you can transfer your success into other FPS games.
> 
> If you used to be a great AWPer in CS or Source but suck in GO you are not relying on technique. If the scope blur and bobble cause you to not be as good as you were in CS or Source you are relying on "muscle memory" more than anything else, thus changes to the AWP will cause a drop in your performance.
> 
> You could do a simple test to see if you are relying on technique or muscle memory. Basically, play GO without the crosshair/HUD. You might also want to switch mice within the same play session.
> I once gave qsxcv some advice for GO, which also applies to every FPS game.
> 
> One of the things I said to him was, "The easiest way to get good is to learn how to shoot without a crosshair."
> 
> He replied with, "i thought you were crazy but this actually works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally one weird trick."


Well I was more wondering what you meant with technique as opposed to muscle memory. Also, you cannot not learn muscle memory if you spend some time on something https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myelin.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I don't see many pro players spending a lot of time in DM servers. When they come into the DM I am in they stay for 30-60 minutes in total. They spend more time playing gathers/pugs and scriming.
> 
> I have been in Jordan's chat while he was talking about aiming and using a mouse. I probably was in the chat for the stream you linked. As you can see in that video he doesn't know how to explain the technique, he mentions "feel" and most of his speech has to do with muscle memory. I know he has read some of my comments from the chat... In later streams he mentions things I have talked about in his previous streams; such as crosshair settings for better peripheral vision aiming, centering targets without crosshair dependency, etc.
> 
> The last few games Jordan has played people have said he has been whiffing and that he should be kicked because of it. That could be because he can't physically handle the Pro like he can handle the G100s or he doesn't fully understand the techniques to reach his potential after switching. I know he didn't switch to the Pro before their vacation, I assume that is because he is reliant on muscle memory considering the shape is very similar to the G100s.


30-60 minutes in total EVERYDAY, and that's just when YOU see them go in there. Believe me, pros spend lots of time DM'ing. It's different what you see when they stream, and how they actually prepare for tournaments.

Doesn't matter how good or bad jordan is, you can look at any player and they will tell you the same thing that jordan did in this video. He's right about not being able to explain it, because it does have something with feeling. That's why people should stop complaining about hitreg or what they are _seeing_ on the screen, because CSGO is all about feeling, muscle memory, practice and gameplay.

I can't explain what I do to get kills, but I just _know_ when I'm spraying at somebody, what I'm supposed to do to get my bullets as accurate as possible, and where to actually start my bullets at, to be able to get the kill as quickly as possible so I can move on to the next target, or take over map control quickly.

Bottom line is, there is nothing wrong with the hitbox as it is. Some moments/situations here and there are inconsistent sure, but it's not an issue enough to mess with you or your skills as a player. If there was anything wrong with the hitbox, players like ScreaM, roca, you name it, wouldn't have been where they are now.


----------



## Niico0708

would it be possible to swap the cable out for a G100s cable, like is it compatible? it's dirt cheap on ebay and I've done the mod before with a g302 cable on my g303.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> 30-60 minutes in total EVERYDAY, and that's just when YOU see them go in there. Believe me, pros spend lots of time DM'ing. It's different what you see when they stream, and how they actually prepare for tournaments.


These days when I play GO it's just DMing for a few hours because I have been banned from the gun game servers I used to play in (they thought I was using an aim bot). When I see the pros come into the server they do a few sessions then play FPL/ESEA for hours before they go practice with their team. I don't really see most pros playing hours of DM a day. I have seen Simple, Freakazoid, etc, play hours of DM. You can check players streams and Steam hours.

Right now Na'Vi and SK are boot camping in California, I don't think they will waste much time DMing over practicing. Same applies to all the new rosters.


----------



## iceskeleton

n0thing hasn't been good compared to the competiton even with the g100s tbh


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VagueRant*
> 
> I used a raz*e*r blade that goes in a utility knife.


???


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> n0thing hasn't been good compared to the competiton even with the g100s tbh


He has had some games where he single handedly won for his team but overall he is very average because of his inconsistency.


----------



## Conditioned

Ino: why do you prefer ambi mice?


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The last few games Jordan has played people have said he has been whiffing and that he should be kicked because of it. That could be because he can't physically handle the Pro like he can handle the G100s or he doesn't fully understand the techniques to reach his potential after switching. I know he didn't switch to the Pro before their vacation, I assume that is because he is reliant on muscle memory considering the shape is very similar to the G100s.


He was streaming yesterday and I donated and asked him to review the g pro, and he said that he wasn't using it so he can't give a review.


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Sarcasm over text doesn't work very well, especially when what you said is actually what some people are willing to believe.


All the facts in this forum aside, some people in here believe a little too much, without evidence or any form of proof. Or simply argue over opinions, which is the most pointless thing to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> It's impossible to pull of with a 100% success ratio though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just play some UT instagib and work with the dodge moves vs a friend or teammate of yours and actually don't fire at him but dodge. If you pay attention, you'll notice he'll take X amount of time to line up his shots and you can time this. Though eventually you'll make a miss step or he'll adapt.
> 
> But have you never come across players that you found tougher to kill then others? Like not per se better, but just harder to take down?
> 
> It's more about playstyle, 1 person will excel at positional play, 1 will excel at pure aiming and others will excel at dealing with clusterf... situations. The latter was my type of thing, but I was pretty bad at 1vs1 clutches, I really lack the patience.


I definitely get what you mean by that, it needs more than raw aim to be successful . A good player needs to be good in several areas and not just aim, you need to be able to outsmart your opponent with positioning, movement abusing game mechanics (headglitches and such).


----------



## ncck

Waitin on that shipped confirmation e-mail like


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> n0thing hasn't been good compared to the competiton even with the g100s tbh


Does he still use a hard pad? I really can't see how anyone can be consistent on one. I played with Func 1030s and Ratpadz way back in the day and while I could pull of some miraculous shots, the slightest amount of nerves and my aim would go to ****.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Does he still use a hard pad? I really can't see how anyone can be consistent on one. I played with Func 1030s and Ratpadz way back in the day and while I could pull of some miraculous shots, the slightest amount of nerves and my aim would go to ****.


yes he does, he uses the logitech hard pad - could hear it scratching the crap out of his mouse skates yesterday on stream while he was tearing everyone a new one


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Ino: why do you prefer ambi mice?


Because they fit my preferred grip better. I'm not comfortable with ergo mice anymore.


----------



## tofunator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> NO don't use a wire stripper for this.
> 
> I use a a medical scalpel which you can exchange the cutting tip. When you first use the scalpel make sure you start cutting the black nylon hair, which it starts to resemble.
> 
> Don't cut to deeply because you will damage the cable easily. Once you start cutting around the cable to free the nylon braiding then it gets easier to remove it from the rubber cable. Give it time and move slowly as you start peeling away the black nylon braiding.
> 
> What ever you do don't rush this, it's a time consuming operation so take care when you start this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VagueRant*
> 
> Wire cutters would be pretty dangerous as you might cut the cable. I used a razer blade that goes in a utility knife. Sharp fine scissors or an X-acto would be the same.
> 
> I saw/cut each braid away from the wire (so not to cut into wire), unbraid some then cut them and unbraid more. This way I did not worry about having to buy another cable.


Thanks


----------



## Atavax

"ergonomic" mice typically have a much smaller side on the side opposite the thumb and that side is often slanted to have your finger push down, away from your hand and onto the mouspad, which is less than ideal if you pick up the mouse frequently, like all low sensitivity FPS players do. If you grip that side with your ring finger, then ambi mice are usually better because they have a larger side for you to grip and the side is usually either flat or slanted up to allow you your finger to pull up to pull the mouse securely into your hand.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> "ergonomic" mice typically have a much smaller side on the side opposite the thumb and that side is often slanted to have your finger push down, away from your hand and onto the mouspad, which is less than ideal if you pick up the mouse frequently, like all low sensitivity FPS players do. If you grip that side with your ring finger, then ambi mice are usually better because they have a larger side for you to grip and the side is usually either flat or slanted up to allow you your finger to push up to push the mouse securely into your hand.


The only thing I dislike about ambi mice is a lot of times your ring finger sits further out than the pinky due to the ) ( shape if gripped more towards the front. Feels unnatural, and with some mice is bad enough to cause finger pain.

I wish more ambidextrous mice were egg-shaped like this one will be. A larger one would be nice though.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> He has had some games where he single handedly won for his team but overall he is very average because of his inconsistency.


imo during those games/maps where he's going off, it appears as if he were the best player in the world


----------



## Demi9OD

Yeah if you really want to talk about awkward sensor positioning...

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/optical-mice,381-7.html

I used one of those for at least a year. Must have been playing CS 1.1 or 1.3 back then.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Yeah if you really want to talk about awkward sensor positioning...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/optical-mice,381-7.html
> 
> I used one of those for at least a year. Must have been playing CS 1.1 or 1.3 back then.


I used that mouse for years as well, basically my first optical mouse. I still have it somewhere I think. I bought the first WMO/IE/whatever it was back then (the Agilent-sensor version) but I couldn't use it at all since the malfunction speed was much lower than what I could achieve with a ball mouse. Dual optical was a very good mouse.


----------



## coldc0ffee

All this pro player talk. No wonder companies talk about their products being designed by pros and stuff. There needs to be a new forum called fan boys.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> The only thing I dislike about ambi mice is a lot of times your ring finger sits further out than the pinky due to the ) ( shape if gripped more towards the front. Feels unnatural, and with some mice is bad enough to cause finger pain.
> 
> I wish more ambidextrous mice were egg-shaped like this one will be. A larger one would be nice though.


The egg shape hurts my knuckle because the mid area is round. So when I squeeze the mouse my finger bends side ways, which is unnatural.

I do agree that mice like the DeathAdder and the FinalMouse Tournament are not ideal because the front isn't straight like your finger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Does he still use a hard pad? I really can't see how anyone can be consistent on one. I played with Func 1030s and Ratpadz way back in the day and while I could pull of some miraculous shots, the slightest amount of nerves and my aim would go to ****.


One time I was in his stream chat, I asked him what his sensitivity was, surprisingly we had exactly the same sensitivity. At that time his sensitivity was very low. I told him why not increase it a little to make things easier, he didn't want to. So I don't think it's high enough to be problematic for him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> He was streaming yesterday and I donated and asked him to review the g pro, and he said that he wasn't using it so he can't give a review.


Shroud said they all were using the Pro a few days ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Ino: why do you prefer ambi mice?


I like ambidextrous mice because they are not shaped like the DeathAdder or Castor.


----------



## LikesToSlide

I kept going back and forth and finally decided to cancel my pre-order for this, in favor of using my current g400, because

g400 and g100s shape both feel ok to me.
g400 latency 0.7ms < 5ms
$88
I'm going to keep waiting for my dream mouse- g400 shape <90g with PWM3366 sensor.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Shroud said they all were using the Pro a few days ago.


I also asked shroud a day ago on his stream and he said only him and ska are using it right now, so maybe by all he meant just him and ska during that interview who knows. I would be curious why n0thing and stew isn't using it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I also asked shroud a day ago on his stream and he said only him and ska are using it right now, so maybe by all he meant just him and ska during that interview who knows. I would be curious why n0thing and stew isn't using it.


I thought I heard Stewie say he was trying it out.

Wasn't Automatic using the G900 at one point? I wonder if he switched to the Pro.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I thought I heard Stewie say he was trying it out.
> 
> Wasn't Automatic using the G900 at one point? I wonder if he switched to the Pro.


Yeah I've heard him say that as well but a couple days ago on his stream he was back to the g900 wireless. Its interesting because ska/nothing/stew/and automatic all used the sensei before they were on sponsored teams. You would think the pro would be ideal for all of them.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> imo during those games/maps where he's going off, it appears as if he were the best player in the world


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The egg shape hurts my knuckle are the mid area is round. So when I squeeze the mouse my finger bends side ways, which is unnatural.
> 
> I do agree that mice like the DeathAdder and the FinalMouse Tournament are not ideal because the front isn't straight like your finger.
> One time I was in his stream chat, I asked him what his sensitivity was, surprisingly we had exactly the same sensitivity. At that time his sensitivity was very low. I told him why not increase it a little to make things easier, he didn't want to. So I don't think it's high enough to be problematic for him.
> Shroud said they all were using the Pro a few days ago.
> I like ambidextrous mice because they are not shaped like the DeathAdder or Castor.


I was kinda hoping for a more expanded explanation from ino to confirm/deny a theory of mine but whatever ;-)


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Yeah I've heard him say that as well but a couple days ago on his stream he was back to the g900 wireless. Its interesting because ska/nothing/stew/and automatic all used the sensei before they were on sponsored teams. You would think the pro would be ideal for all of them.


Stewie, Slemmy and Shroud were using the G303 before the Pro came out. Skadoodle and n0thing were using the G100s. Automatic was switching mice while in TSM.

It's weird if Stewie switches to the G900 for tournament play instead of purely for casual play at home.

I wonder if Jordan is sticking with the G100s because of muscle memory. Skadoodle switched, it appears he improved afterwards.


----------



## velocd

I have a G900 coming tomorrow, but I'll be buying the G Pro as well and returning whichever I least prefer. I would love nothing more than to go wireless, and I'm not competitive enough where the latency bothers me, but I'm upgrading from a G303 and I'm guessing the G Pro would be more familiar to me.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> I have a G900 coming tomorrow, but I'll be buying the G Pro as well and returning whichever I least prefer. I would love nothing more than to go wireless, and I'm not competitive enough where the latency bothers me, but I'm upgrading from a G303 and I'm guessing the G Pro would be more familiar to me.


Even competitive the latency wouldn't bother you.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Yeah if you really want to talk about awkward sensor positioning...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/optical-mice,381-7.html
> 
> I used one of those for at least a year. Must have been playing CS 1.1 or 1.3 back then.


That was my first optical mouse too and it was awesome. But now the sides are kind of melting and feel extremely sticky and that residue is disgusting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> I was kinda hoping for a more expanded explanation from ino to confirm/deny a theory of mine but whatever ;-)


What do you want to know? More detailed questions get more detailed answers. Those are my reason, comfort and performance are better for me with ambi.


----------



## Dylan Nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikesToSlide*
> 
> I kept going back and forth and finally decided to cancel my pre-order for this, in favor of using my current g400, because
> 
> g400 and g100s shape both feel ok to me.
> g400 latency 0.7ms < 5ms
> $88
> I'm going to keep waiting for my dream mouse- g400 shape <90g with PWM3366 sensor.


you're saying g400 has .7ms latency and g pro has 5 ms, what? its also 70 not 88


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> All this pro player talk. No wonder companies talk about their products being designed by pros and stuff. There needs to be a new forum called fan boys.


Yeah it's pretty cringey. I just assume they are really young.

Someone mentioned shipping details; has the Pro shipped from Logitech eDirect pre-orders? Amazon?


----------



## LikesToSlide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> you're saying g400 has .7ms latency and g pro has 5 ms, what?


Yeah according to the table from this post: link and Ino's review that says it's almost identical latency to g900.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> its also 70 not 88


+tax+shipping


----------



## Dylan Nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikesToSlide*
> 
> Yeah according to the table from this post: link and Ino's review that says it's almost identical latency to g900.
> +tax+shipping


newegg is shipping/tax free, amazon has only tax. im assuming you mean logitech site u dont have to buy it there


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> you're saying g400 has .7ms latency and g pro has 5 ms, what? its also 70 not 88


I had the feeling they were gong to try to charge $80 for it until people started to complain. $70 is a reasonable early adopter price.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> you're saying g400 has .7ms latency and g pro has 5 ms, what? its also 70 not 88


I think he is talking about click latency. All logitech mice after the G402 and G502 have increased click latency and apparently newer firmwares for those 2 mice have higher click latency.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I wonder if Jordan is sticking with the G100s because of muscle memory. Skadoodle switched, it appears he improved afterwards.


Btw here's n0thing's 15 second "review" of the g pro:

@02:16:18

https://www.twitch.tv/n0thingtv/v/85482111?t=2h16m18s


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Btw here's n0thing's 15 second "review" of the g pro:
> 
> @02:16:18
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/n0thingtv/v/85482111?t=2h17m18s


Your link is 2:17:18.


----------



## ncck

Said he doesn't use it 'yet'


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Btw here's n0thing's 15 second "review" of the g pro:
> 
> @02:16:18
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/n0thingtv/v/85482111?t=2h16m18s


I heard him say he was switching between the G100s and the Pro because he isn't used to it yet. Meaning his muscle memory is stopping him from using the Pro.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I heard him say he was switching between the G100s and the Pro because he isn't used to it yet. Meaning his muscle memory is stopping him from using the Pro.


So he'll change to it when there's a long downtime between a big tournament


----------



## Ahnnn

Ino , I heard on other Logitech mice , G303 if I didn't recall wrongly , has 2CD LOD by default , is it the same with this G Pro? Surface tuning is just to adjust LOD or what? Thanks!


----------



## aayman_farzand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Ino , I heard on other Logitech mice , G303 if I didn't recall wrongly , has 2CD LOD by default , is it the same with this G Pro? Surface tuning is just to adjust LOD or what? Thanks!


The G303 had less than 1CD LOD just like the G Pro. It's the exact same sensor. Tuning reduces LOD even further but it glitches often.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahnnn*
> 
> Ino , I heard on other Logitech mice , G303 if I didn't recall wrongly , has 2CD LOD by default , is it the same with this G Pro? Surface tuning is just to adjust LOD or what? Thanks!


Like said above, both G303 and G Pro have lod <1 CD on black cloth. I think it's pretty low on all surfaces, at least on all mousepads I tried.


----------



## ncck

Use default tuning I think it works best also certain pads can raise the LOD


----------



## zeflow

Hey Logitech, it's the end of August. Thank you


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Hey Logitech, it's the end of August. Thank you


Lol. Right? I'm trying not to get too excited. I'm happy with my G900 right now (but the weight has always been an issue for me even though it's almost the same weight as my beloved DeathAdder) but I can't wait till my preorder of this thing arrives. If this thing is about the same weight as my G303 and doesn't have the dreaded sensor rattle QC issue, I'm hoping this is the last mouse I purchase. Then again, that's like me saying: "My GTX XXX graphics card will be the last one I ever buy!"


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Hey Logitech, it's the end of August. Thank you


5 days left before August ends


----------



## nhoxaxenhora

Is that shape good for someone that loves the Deathadder shape?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Lol. Right? I'm trying not to get too excited. I'm happy with my G900 right now (but the weight has always been an issue for me even though it's almost the same weight as my beloved DeathAdder) but I can't wait till my preorder of this thing arrives. If this thing is about the same weight as my G303 and doesn't have the dreaded sensor rattle QC issue, I'm hoping this is the last mouse I purchase. Then again, that's like me saying: "My GTX XXX graphics card will be the last one I ever buy!"


I hope to god we're not all as neurotic about interface devices once they H in HID becomes literal. I really don't want to be upgrading the USB port in my temple every couple months.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhoxaxenhora*
> 
> Is that shape good for someone that loves the Deathadder shape?


They're not really similar in any aspect, so it's hard to say if you'd like it. I don't mean that you'd dislike it because they're not similar, just that knowing you like the DA doesn't help determine if you'd like the Pro's shape.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhoxaxenhora*
> 
> Is that shape good for someone that loves the Deathadder shape?


no not at all, extremely different


----------



## realistic01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhoxaxenhora*
> 
> Is that shape good for someone that loves the Deathadder shape?


How the eff is a small ambi shape anyway similar to deathadder shape?????


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhoxaxenhora*
> 
> Is that shape good for someone that loves the Deathadder shape?


It's going to be awful.


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhoxaxenhora*
> 
> Is that shape good for someone that loves the Deathadder shape?


probably no. If you love the DA shape the DA is the best choice. the 3989 in it is far better than anything else with the same or similar shape.

if you want smaller but similar shape there's basically the Zowie EC2-A and that's basically it.

The G pro is basically the exact opposite of a DA, a ambi very small mouse where the DA is a very large ergo mouse.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Is anyone that has this mouse experiencing a *thunk* noise/echo when the g pro buttons are actuated to their full flex and make contact with the chassis? I ask because the g302/303 had more of a floating button design as opposed to the g pro. Also in Rocket Jump ninja guys review [of which I only appreciated the click test] there seems to be some button *thunk*.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Is anyone that has this mouse experiencing a *thunk* noise/echo when the g pro buttons are actuated to their full flex and make contact with the chassis? I ask because the g302/303 had more of a floating button design as opposed to the g pro. Also in Rocket Jump ninja guys review [of which I only appreciated the click test] there seems to be some button *thunk*.


Gosh, I hope not. I thought the M1/M2 buttons on both the G303 and G900 were immaculate (the way mouse buttons should be implemented). I'm sure Logitech didn't hype this mouse up (cough cough FinalMouse, cough) where they would release a mouse with mediocre buttons


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Is anyone that has this mouse experiencing a *thunk* noise/echo when the g pro buttons are actuated to their full flex and make contact with the chassis? I ask because the g302/303 had more of a floating button design as opposed to the g pro. Also in Rocket Jump ninja guys review [of which I only appreciated the click test] there seems to be some button *thunk*.


Not on mine, to make the buttons touch the chassis in the front you would have to use inappropriate force anyway, i also dont have any grinding or anything just to mention it. The buttons just have a tiny bit more pretravel than the G303, very hard to notice in useage though.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> If you didn't care about this, by the end of the day you'd be fragging people like it's 1996 regardless of sensor position.


Fragging like in 1996 would be pretty terrible by todays standards though.(inb4 Pro Aiming Keyboard)


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> Fragging like in 1996 would be pretty terrible by todays standards though.(inb4 Pro Aiming Keyboard)


Yeah, today's standards include built-in macros for recoil controls, closet trigger bots and silent aims. Back then it was pretty hard to have all these crutches which would be still kicked out from under you and get you humiliated.


----------



## granitov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> there seems to be some button *thunk*.


Put some foam inside the mouse.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> The buttons just have a tiny bit more pretravel than the G303, very hard to notice in useage though.


It was intentionally designed that way so people from OC can solder in Japanese Omrons.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Gosh, I hope not. I thought the M1/M2 buttons on both the G303 and G900 were immaculate (the way mouse buttons should be implemented). I'm sure Logitech didn't hype this mouse up (cough cough FinalMouse, cough) where they would release a mouse with mediocre buttons


Maybe it is designed that way to stop over travel.


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I think he is talking about click latency. All logitech mice after the G402 and G502 have increased click latency and apparently newer firmwares for those 2 mice have higher click latency.


wow that's pretty disappointing. my gut feeling that the g100s and g502 were faster than the g303 was right.
I know g100s mice double clicked a lot but I don't think I've heard such complaints from ppl with a g502. why make their mice slower now?


----------



## qsxcv

stll better than most other gaming mice from large companies


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> stll better than most other gaming mice from large companies


Are you planning any mod threads for the G PRO like you did with this? Really want to see latency reduction, as I was hoping this would match the 100S in terms of latency.


----------



## SpiLLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Are you planning any mod threads for the G PRO like you did with this? Really want to see latency reduction, as I was hoping this would match the 100S in terms of latency.


why is everyone obsessed with click latency. Maybe if it were like 30-40ms more. But literally this is like 5ms more at max. The human brain cannot possibly tell or feel the difference.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> why is everyone obsessed with click latency. Maybe if it were like 30-40ms more. But literally this is like 5ms more at max. The human brain cannot possibly tell or feel the difference.


People need something to rant about. Click latency is indeed only worth to discuss when it's so bad that it's noticable, like the Kinzu V3.. but well most people in here doesn't buy the mice for gaming purposes anyway, but to put it on some laboratory table.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> why is everyone obsessed with click latency. Maybe if it were like 30-40ms more. But literally this is like 5ms more at max. The human brain cannot possibly tell or feel the difference.


If the latency happens at the right moment in the regular latency cycle of your game, monitor, etc. you can miss your one tap.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLLi*
> 
> why is everyone obsessed with click latency. Maybe if it were like 30-40ms more. But literally this is like 5ms more at max. The human brain cannot possibly tell or feel the difference.


Only time I ever notice click problems is if the button is so stiff that it actually delays my shot - or if it's a zowie mouse.. which is basically a stiff click lol

But if I use DA/rival/logitech I don't really have any issues with the click even if their latencies are different.. heck even FM tournament pro had good clicks - once you use say a TP or g303 you do realize that the clicks are superior ESPECIALLY when doing tap-tap-tap type shots


----------



## hfcobra

Ino, have you noticed any soreness or discomfort after long gaming sessions on the tips of your fingers?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> People need something to rant about. Click latency is indeed only worth to discuss when it's so bad that it's noticable, like the Kinzu V3.. but well most people in here doesn't buy the mice for gaming purposes anyway, but to put it on some laboratory table.


Going by most of the threads here about mice and their discussion I have deduced that 99% of the people here are CSGO professionals, who get paid millions of dollars a year.

It is imperative that they purchase, test, disassemble, mod, every mouse as their lively hood and professional CSGO careers are on the line.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Going by most of the threads here about mice and their discussion I have deduced that 99% of the people here are CSGO professionals, who get paid millions of dollars a year.
> 
> It is imperative that they purchase, test, disassemble, mod, every mouse as their lively hood and professional CSGO careers are on the line.


Some people go overboard but we do have some very good players here - and a few pros do browse this subforum even if they don't post


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> stll better than most other gaming mice from large companies


for sure. but the g502 looked fine and now they have the g pro which is slower. I wish we could modify the debouncing values with a driver because I'd love to have something closer to a g100s. for the short amount of time I played with a g100s, AWPing was really nice and responsive.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Some people go overboard but we do have some very good players here - and a few pros do browse this subforum even if they don't post


Muh freedom, thankfully it was never capped in any way, Ozone has its positive sides as well. :>


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arsn*
> 
> wow that's pretty disappointing. my gut feeling that the g100s and g502 were faster than the g303 was right.
> I know g100s mice double clicked a lot but I don't think I've heard such complaints from ppl with a g502. why make their mice slower now?


I haven't had a double click issue with my G100s. I do have a problem with it not touching the contact fully.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> People need something to rant about. Click latency is indeed only worth to discuss when it's so bad that it's noticable, like the Kinzu V3.. but well most people in here doesn't buy the mice for gaming purposes anyway, but to put it on some laboratory table.


Right, I buy a product that is labeled as a high performance product to have it inferior than what it could be just to pay extra.


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I haven't had a double click issue with my G100s. I do have a problem with it not touching the contact fully.


you haven't and me either (although i barely used mine), but a lot of ppl on here have. qsxcv is one of them I'm pretty sure.
your problem is related to the shell. maybe poor quality control? the mouse was really cheap after all.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arsn*
> 
> you haven't and me either (although i barely used mine), but a lot of ppl on here have. qsxcv is one of them I'm pretty sure.
> your problem is related to the shell. maybe poor quality control? the mouse was really cheap after all.


It doesn't actually produce two click events. It just fails to register after the sound of the click. So I just press harder than I would want for it to work.


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It doesn't actually produce two click events. It just fails to register after the sound of the click. So I just press harder than I would want for it to work.


yea I think that's called pre-travel. sounds like the shell is very slightly above your microswitch, not resting on it. so you hear the first click when it comes in contact with the microswitch and a second one when you actually push it down.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> stll better than most other gaming mice from large companies


Is that bias toward already liking the g100s shape? Also, how do you like the buttons?


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Is that bias toward already liking the g100s shape? Also, how do you like the buttons?


I think he was refering to the low debouncing (click latency) when he said they were better than other companies.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arsn*
> 
> I think he was refering to the low debouncing (click latency) when he said they were better than other companies.


Ah you know what you're right. The one time I don't look a few posts above haha. But my questions still stand. As someone who never saw value in the g100s (no not money value but performance and durability value) I have never used one so I was just wondering nonetheless.


----------



## gene-z

lol at how upset and worked up some people get because someone prefers something they don't.

"why do you want something i don't care about?!"


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Right, I buy a product that is labeled as a high performance product to have it inferior than what it could be just to pay extra.


So a couple of higher ms click latency that by the way is far from being an actual problem, makes it inferior? That product is labeled as high performance, and is more than living up to that label. This amount of nitpicking makes it seems like nobody here is ever going to buy a single mouse, but yet they are the ones that has a higher mice purchase history than anybody else.

Mice companies are living up to a certain standard, not trying to break records with every product they build.


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> blah blah blah


what are you even here for if discussing about the mouse makes you upset?? we care about low debouncing, you don't. cool.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arsn*
> 
> what are you even here for if discussing about the mouse makes you upset?? we care about low debouncing, you don't. cool.


You said it yourself, it's a discussion. If anything, you're the one that seems upset by what I'm saying.

I don't have anything against people that care about low debouncing, but I care once they start mentioning it when it's not even near to be a problem, but instead dig up random mice as reference of having lower debouncing, as if that takes anything away from what logitech has achieved building this mouse.

People going like "why is it not perfect???" instead of caring about actual problems.


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Going by most of the threads here about mice and their discussion I have deduced that 99% of the people here are CSGO professionals, who get paid millions of dollars a year.
> 
> It is imperative that they purchase, test, disassemble, mod, every mouse as their lively hood and professional CSGO careers are on the line.


Which is funny since apparently most csgo pros used the old zowie mice (20+ latency)


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> You said it yourself, it's a discussion. If anything, you're the one that seems upset by what I'm saying.
> 
> I don't have anything against people that care about low debouncing, but I care once they start mentioning it when it's not even near to be a problem, but instead dig up random mice as reference of having lower debouncing, as if that takes anything away from what logitech has achieved building this mouse.
> 
> People going like "why is it not perfect???" instead of caring about actual problems.


yes the g100s and g502 are totally random mice that are in no way related to the G Pro.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arsn*
> 
> yes the g100s and g502 are totally random mice that are in no way related to the G Pro.


So what they are made by the same company? So are hundreds of other logitech mice. They do not use the same design.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> Which is funny since apparently most csgo pros used the old zowie mice (20+ latency)


To be more accurate, it was the typical 16ms.


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> So what they are made by the same company? So are hundreds of other logitech mice. They do not use the same design.


>but instead dig up random mice as reference of having lower debouncing, as if that takes anything away from what logitech has achieved building this mouse

you gotta be trolling. g100s and g502 are not only from the same company, they're both from their gaming line of mice. g100s is even almost the same identical shape. wondering why the G Pro has more latency than their older counterparts is ranting? kk


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arsn*
> 
> >but instead dig up random mice as reference of having lower debouncing, as if that takes anything away from what logitech has achieved building this mouse
> 
> you gotta be trolling. g100s and g502 are not only from the same company, they're both from their gaming line of mice. g100s is even almost the same identical shape. wondering why the G Pro has more latency than their older counterparts is ranting? kk


The shape is literally the only thing the g100s and G pro has in common. They don't have the same button designs or materials, which is a good reason why the click latencies are going to differ.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Well got one on pre-order so I'm just trying to justify my purchase lol


----------



## Demi9OD

cPate you better start shipping soon, the natives are getting restless!


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> cPate you better start shipping soon, the natives are getting restless!


Agreed. My CeeSA cords just got shipped from Germany and if they arrive before my mice I'm going to be super sad!! I also live in San Francisco so would be willing to just knock on Logitech's door and pick them up in person...


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> cPate you better start shipping soon, the natives are getting restless!


This was Cpates plan all along probably. Drive the forum in to a frenzy with a god mouse anouncment and then never ship it. Then sit back and watch as we tear each other apart as the blood lust sets in. GGWP bald mouse Jesus.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> cPate you better start shipping soon, the natives are getting restless!
> 
> 
> 
> This was Cpates plan all along probably. Drive the forum in to a frenzy with a god mouse anouncment and then never ship it. Then sit back and watch as we tear each other apart as the blood lust sets in. GGWP bald mouse Jesus.
Click to expand...

Perfect, vengeful behaviour here, exhibited by none other than Logitech Central, for our never ending complaints about their entire product range.

This is what I would do to all the OCN tossers here on this forum, make them squirm and wriggle for this latest product and at the same time watch how they edge towards killing themselves over NOT getting this mouse in time







.


----------



## qsxcv

@popups
so with the g pro, i'm kind of getting your discomfort with the g100s where the sides press my pinky knuckles
not too much but with the g100s i didn't experience this at all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> The buttons just have a tiny bit more pretravel than the G303, very hard to notice in useage though.


by pretravel do you mean total travel before actuation or the kind of pretravel mice with really poor qc have where the buttons can move 1mm or something before coming into contact with the switch?
well my g pro has none of the latter.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> Ino, have you noticed any soreness or discomfort after long gaming sessions on the tips of your fingers?


No, not more than with any other mouse, meaning that after hours no matter the mouse I need to stretch my fingers from time to time. The G Pro is really comfortable for me.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> by pretravel do you mean total travel before actuation or the kind of pretravel mice with really poor qc have where the buttons can move 1mm or something before coming into contact with the switch?
> well my g pro has none of the latter.


I guess a better term would be "leveraging", never checked when Omrons actually actuate, but i couldnt "bounce" visibly on the buttons of the G303 without actuating, which is probably due to the shape/shelldesign.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Going by most of the threads here about mice and their discussion I have deduced that 99% of the people here are CSGO professionals, who get paid millions of dollars a year.
> 
> It is imperative that they purchase, test, disassemble, mod, every mouse as their lively hood and professional CSGO careers are on the line.


You say this as if it's a bad thing. A community of obsessive compulsive pedants is healthy for any market/industry/sphere of interest, even if those pedants are often fighting windmills. It inspires manufacturers to try harder. Not only by applying pressure to them, but letting the engineers know that there are people out there who appreciate perfection.


----------



## whiteweazel21

So...shipping Monday? : )


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> So...shipping Monday? : )


pray with me my boy


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> pray with me my boy


Let us bow our heads in prayer


----------



## VESPA5

This is funny. Each time a highly anticipated mouse is released, it's like hovering in the eye of a hurricane. And once the mouse is released, that's when all the "the buttons stick!" or "my copy is nowhere near the condition that the reviewers were given!" or "the damn mouse feet need replacing" or "let's take it apart before I even plug it in and try it!". It's very amusing actually


----------



## Dylan Nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This is funny. Each time a highly anticipated mouse is released, it's like hovering in the eye of a hurricane. And once the mouse is released, that's when all the "the buttons stick!" or "my copy is nowhere near the condition that the reviewers were given!" or "the damn mouse feet need replacing" or "let's take it apart before I even plug it in and try it!". It's very amusing actually


except this one has no flaws, the only thing someone would be able to not like is the shape/cable. they even finally made competent mouse feet for once too.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> except this one has no flaws, the only thing someone would be able to not like is the shape/cable. they even finally made competent mouse feet for once too.


We shall see! The thing about reviewers' copies of these mice is that they're given the cherry picked most perfect one of the batch. My first copy of the G900 was a dud. It was so buggy that it kept spinning out and I was wondering: "How is this the best sensor in the market again?" Of course, I was thrown on the hot coals for being crazy by the loving OCN members here, but lo and behold, I returned the G900. Bought another one, and have been happy ever since. I'm hoping the G Pro gives the same awesome performance at 20g less the weight that the G900 has


----------



## wonderboysam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> We shall see! The thing about reviewers' copies of these mice is that they're given the cherry picked most perfect one of the batch. My first copy of the G900 was a dud. It was so buggy that it kept spinning out and I was wondering: "How is this the best sensor in the market again?" Of course, I was thrown on the hot coals for being crazy by the loving OCN members here, but lo and behold, I returned the G900. Bought another one, and have been happy ever since. I'm hoping the G Pro gives the same awesome performance at 20g less the weight that the G900 has


I've been through a few g303s and am not happy with the sensor :| (I actually like the shape!). The factory default setting feels like crap and custom tuning seems to vary a lot. Oh well fingers crossed this is good


----------



## granitov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> except this one has no flaws, the only thing someone would be able to not like is the shape/cable. they even finally made competent mouse feet for once too.


I still wish there was an optical encoder, tried the g303 and it's decent. Could be bad for bunnyhopping and whatnot, I'm using the wheel just for browsing and there it's good. Guess it's testers' feedback that played a role rather than a wish not to produce a mouse that is 'too' good, though.


----------



## whiteweazel21

I'm not sure if this question was asked, but how does the G Pro glide compared to the G303? They are about the same weight, but the G Pro has it appears like less surface area overall and obviously different feet placement. Does it glide better? Anyone going from a G303 to a G Pro, did you keep the same dpi/sensitivity settings or did you need to lower sensitivity to account for glide (in-game)?


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> I'm not sure if this question was asked, but how does the G Pro glide compared to the G303? They are about the same weight, but the G Pro has it appears like less surface area overall and obviously different feet placement. Does it glide better? Anyone going from a G303 to a G Pro, did you keep the same dpi/sensitivity settings or did you need to lower sensitivity to account for glide (in-game)?


Doesn't that mostly matter depending on what kind of mousepad someone uses?


----------



## chr1spe

Honestly I should have asked CPate how they determined lower surface area gives less friction, but he said that somewhere. That shouldn't normally be correct though. Lower surface area should give the same friction or in certain cases more, but almost never less.


----------



## qsxcv

i think lower surface area makes it easier to push aside dust and stuff

constant coefficients of friction are just an approximation, but i'd be interested to see actual data relevant to mice that explores how good of an approximation it is


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> i think lower surface area makes it easier to push aside dust and stuff
> 
> constant coefficients of friction are just an approximation, but i'd be interested to see actual data relevant to mice that explores how good of an approximation it is


Its very accurate a huge portion of the time though.

Edit: And like I said the main inaccuracy I know is when the surface area gets too small and the surfaces start to deform which leads to higher coefficients for smaller surface areas.


----------



## daniel0731ex

The constant-friction model works only for dry, rigid surfaces.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperity_(materials_science)

For feet on pad, you need to integrate all the force components on the feet shape and deformed pad's surface tangent.


----------



## maddada

C9.Stewie2k's opinion of the G Pro: https://clips.twitch.tv/stewie2k/OddSardinePraiseIt

"If they make the G Pro more sensitive it would be better"

I don't even know what is he referring to..


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> C9.Stewie2k's opinion of the G Pro: https://clips.twitch.tv/stewie2k/OddSardinePraiseIt
> 
> "If they make the G Pro more sensitive it would be better"
> 
> I don't even know what is he referring to..


Probably "responsive" is the word he was looking for. But I'm not sure how it could feel less responsive/snappy than a g303 given they both use the 3366.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Probably "responsive" is the word he was looking for. But I'm not sure how it could feel less responsive/snappy than a g303 given they both use the 3366.


Btw right after this in DM he said: "lemme show you my awping, I can't awp with this mouse because it doesn't swipe as far as the g303"


----------



## AuraDesruu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Btw right after this in DM he said: "lemme show you my awping, I can't awp with this mouse because it doesn't swipe as far as the g303"


It's the mouse feet man
lel


----------



## Tmfs

Looks like he's using a G400S now lol... One of my all time favorite shapes, used that shape in all it's interations from the mx500 days up until about two months ago when I retired my G400S for a G303. Not sure I could go back now that I'm used to the clicks and weight.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Could it be the weight?


----------



## whiteweazel21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> C9.Stewie2k's opinion of the G Pro: https://clips.twitch.tv/stewie2k/OddSardinePraiseIt
> 
> "If they make the G Pro more sensitive it would be better"
> 
> I don't even know what is he referring to..


I bet it's the m1/m2 click latency or debounce. Like an earlier version of the G303 firmware has less latency on clicks and less smoothing I think, than the current version of the firmware. So maybe they played it too safe or something with the firmware.

If I remember correctly, the click latency or debounce was modified to prevent accidental clicks for people with heavier fingers, and the smoothing was to prevent some rare spin-out issue for some people. This is for the g303, but I imagine the firmware evolved to the G Pro.


----------



## Tmfs

*NSFW* lmao i have to leave this here for you guys https://clips.twitch.tv/stewie2k/CuriousGuanacoTTours

EDIT: Since people seem to taking this a little too seriously the link was mostly just for the "rage lawls" not any actual opinion on the g pro. I personally don't see what could be wrong with what is basically a g303 in safe g100s shape.


----------



## aayman_farzand

He just said he has problems swiping with it, and it's not responsive.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> I bet it's the m1/m2 click latency or debounce. Like an earlier version of the G303 firmware has less latency on clicks and less smoothing I think, than the current version of the firmware. So maybe they played it too safe or something with the firmware.
> 
> If I remember correctly, the click latency or debounce was modified to prevent accidental clicks for people with heavier fingers, and the smoothing was to prevent some rare spin-out issue for some people. This is for the g303, but I imagine the firmware evolved to the G Pro.


Click latencies weren't messed with on G303 firmware as far as I'm aware. That was only on the other (earlier) mice releases like the G502 and G402.

G303 always had the same times.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> *NSFW* lmao i have to leave this here for you guys https://clips.twitch.tv/stewie2k/CuriousGuanacoTTours


Ouch. Did anyone test the click latency against the G303 on this forum?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> He just said he has problems swiping with it, and it's not responsive.


He said that it's "hard to swipe" and he had to "swipe extra".

If he mentions specifically swiping, it might be that LoD is too low and he might be tilting the mouse first at the end of a swipe due to lower weight.

The other possibility is of course slightly different CPIs, but considering that he switched between different mice, there is no reason for him to mention it specifically on this mouse only.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Ouch. Did anyone test the click latency against the G303 on this forum?
> He said that it's "hard to swipe" and he had to "swipe extra".
> 
> If he mentions specifically swiping, it might be that LoD is too low and he might be tilting the mouse first at the end of a swipe due to lower weight.
> 
> The other possibility is of course slightly different CPIs, but considering that he switched between different mice, there is no reason for him to mention it specifically on this mouse only.


Click latency is the same as G303.
All I can think of for what he means is him not compensating CPI differences, but I'm on the road and can't watch the clip.


----------



## zeflow

He's acting more and more like summit, with those fake rage's for the views..


----------



## whiteweazel21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Click latencies weren't messed with on G303 firmware as far as I'm aware. That was only on the other (earlier) mice releases like the G502 and G402.
> 
> G303 always had the same times.


Pretty sure you can find it in the G303 thread. I think it's the debounce time they changed, which affected the click latency. Because when I reverted to older firmware on the G303, I noticed my m1/m2 clicks were much more sensitive/quicker. I think for some people this caused some issues, so they added a delay.

Source:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1541751/logitech-g303-daedalus-apex-gaming-mouse/6660#post_25397779

Could dig more in that thread but just found a quick one.

Edit: Appears source may not be correct lol. But the newer g303 firmware did 100% add smoothing.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

G303 has always had the same debounce value. It has not changed.


----------



## Falkentyne

The G502 debounce time was changed, not the G303. Remember when it would right click when dropping the mouse when it was first released?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I would chalk that up as a particular quirk to your specific unit.


----------



## LouisXIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> He's acting more and more like summit, with those fake rage's for the views..


That's it.
18 year old who can't handle losing and blames external reasons instead.
How anyone judges this kids opinion above that of Ino. or other credible testers is beyond me.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Looks like he's using a G400S now lol... One of my all time favorite shapes, used that shape in all it's interations from the mx500 days up until about two months ago when I retired my G400S for a G303. Not sure I could go back now that I'm used to the clicks and weight.


I can't, it's impossible for me to go back to the G400S clicks sadly because the shape is actually a bit better than the G302 I am using now.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisXIV*
> 
> That's it.
> 18 year old who can't handle losing and blames external reasons instead.
> How anyone judges this kids opinion above that of Ino. or other credible testers is beyond me.


chill. Nobody here values his opinion more than ino but you would be stupid to not consider the criticisms of one of the best aimers in the NA region when talking about mice. If their opinion wasn't valuable then logitech wouldn't bother beta testing with them in the first place.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> *NSFW* lmao i have to leave this here for you guys https://clips.twitch.tv/stewie2k/CuriousGuanacoTTours


It looks like he is having trouble with timing the button press when he is AWPing. That's an obvious issue that can occur when switching mice. Maybe the Pro's buttons are stiffer than the G303's buttons.

I prefer the G100s over a Mionix, Zowie or a Microsoft mouse when AWPing. However, I can do fine with a Zowie because my play style utilizes the side buttons and I can adapt to the button latency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> chill. Nobody here values his opinion more than ino but you would be stupid to not consider the criticisms of one of the best aimers in the NA region when talking about mice. If their opinion wasn't valuable then logitech wouldn't bother beta testing with them in the first place.


I don't think he is one of the best aimers in the region. I guess I have to watch more...

Logitech said that pros can't articulate very well what they want/need.

Pros spend more time playing than they do thinking about how they play. So they don't actually know how to recreate their success consistently and they can't explain to others how they do what they do.


----------



## Tmfs

The link was mostly just for the "rage lawls" not any actual opinion on the g pro. I personally don't see what could be wrong with what is basically a g303 in safe g100s shape.


----------



## LouisXIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlix*
> 
> chill. Nobody here values his opinion more than ino but you would be stupid to not consider the criticisms of one of the best aimers in the NA region when talking about mice. If their opinion wasn't valuable then logitech wouldn't bother beta testing with them in the first place.


That kid, for obvious good reasons, wasn't beta testing the mouse, he simply received the final product before public release through a sponsorship.
Also, what is "one of the best aimers in the NA region" worth?
What has this newcomer achieved in international tournaments that makes his opinion valueable?
We are talking Stewie2k and not f0rest, neo or GeT_RiGhT, who unsurprisingly can articulate themselves, which will take Stewie2k several more years of maturing, if he is even able to establish himself in the pro scence for that long with an attitude like that.


----------



## Ihateallmice

The only Stewie2k video I will watch is the worldstar one where he gets KO'd


----------



## iceskeleton

Need skadoodle's opinion for awping since he has been using it for a while


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> He just said he has problems swiping with it, and it's not responsive.


He can't swipe? Ska uses this mouse and he awps.


----------



## dutC4

I personally could barely use the G303, but I especially couldn't AWP with it. If awping on the G303 felt good to Stewie I'm not surprised awping on the Pro Gaming Mouse feels bad to him. People are different. Also, I wish CPate would drop some info on the G403







I preordered another Pro Gaming Mouse for my brother, but if the G403 is the G900 in a G400s shape, I know he'd prefer that.


----------



## herbal718

An obvious over reaction for missing a very difficult shot. So what does he do, blames the mouse. Too much salt there guys. I wouldn't even consider his input at this moment, the guy switches mice daily. Honestly I would only really care what Shroud has to say about it as he uses the G303 as his daily driver for a very long time now. This coming from a guy who has 3k+ hours in cs go and follows the scene very closely.


----------



## munchzilla

today alone he said he's switched from G400s to G PRO to G303 and to G900, now back to G PRO and saying it's a **** mouse. Stewie2k that is.

I haven't watched him all day but he switched when I started the stream then he said he used G900 earlier today, but also said G303 shape wasn't comfortable. maybe he didn't use g303 today but kinda said something about that.


----------



## Poodle

Im gonna skip G Pro based on Stewie's comment. I think it was an honest reaction. Mouse sensor position, too small shape, stiff buttons combined = bad mouse. (+smoothing)


----------



## v0rtex-SI




----------



## trism

It's funny that some people form their opinions based on some teenager-rage. Newsflash: it was not the mouse that caused the flick to fail.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Im gonna skip G Pro based on Stewie's comment. I think it was an honest reaction. Mouse sensor position, too small shape, stiff buttons combined = bad mouse. (+smoothing)


Do as you wish but there is no smoothing on this mouse.


----------



## Tmfs

Oh no what have I done...


----------



## Poodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Do as you wish but there is no smoothing on this mouse.


Ok. No smoothing. How do you compare G Pro against ZA12, which one has stiffer buttons?


----------



## jsx3

didn't that kid rise to fame using a Sensei raw? xD


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> didn't that kid rise to fame using a Sensei raw? xD


I believe so yes

Edit:I think simple and jw both did as well off the top of my head


----------



## jsx3

Then its funny because a majority of this forum wouldn't be caught dead using that mouse solely due to sensor choice. Not saying that he can't frag with the Sensei Raw, it's just theres cognitive bias when it comes to pro player input. The same way a product tester looks for a set criteria before writing something off. More or less subjectivity.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> Then its funny because a majority of this forum wouldn't be caught dead using that mouse solely due to sensor choice. Not saying that he can't frag with the Sensei Raw, it's just theres cognitive bias when it comes to pro player input. The same way a product tester looks for a set criteria before writing something off. More or less subjectivity.


Suppose I'm an exception then. Sensei Raw is an excellent mouse and i still prefer it over every other mouse out there (despite "flawed" sensor values/measurements). People are a little bit to nerdy regarding sensor pickiness in this forum (unjustified and highly exaggerated in terms of actual performance output in reality, in many cases). That however is not a negative thing as in depth nerd talk is what makes this forum great







. One will aim and play just as well with a ADNS 9500 as a PMW 3366 which again proves that a perfect shape + sensor position> .


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Suppose I'm an exception then. Sensei Raw is an excellent mouse and i still prefer it over every other mouse out there (despite "flawed" sensor values/measurements). People are a little bit to nerdy regarding sensor pickiness in this forum (unjustified and highly exaggerated in terms of actual performance output in reality, in many cases). That however is not a negative thing as in depth nerd talk is what makes this forum great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One will aim and play just as well with a ADNS 9500 as a PMW 3366 which again proves that a perfect shape + sensor position> .


The thing is that you can easily prove the accuracy variance in the sensei raw, and it really is bad for me.
(Plus I don't think the shape of the sensei is better than the FK1(+) or ZA11. If I wanted the sensei shape I'd take a DM1 Pro (S) or Revel over it any day.)

Many other claims about sensor performance can't be easily proven and are often used incorrectly, like smoothing for example.


----------



## jsx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Suppose I'm an exception then. Sensei Raw is an excellent mouse and i still prefer it over every other mouse out there (despite "flawed" sensor values/measurements). People are a little bit to nerdy regarding sensor pickiness in this forum (unjustified and highly exaggerated in terms of actual performance output in reality, in many cases). That however is not a negative thing as in depth nerd talk is what makes this forum great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One will aim and play just as well with a ADNS 9500 as a PMW 3366 which again proves that a perfect shape + sensor position> .


Oh.. I'm not going to disagree. I just find it hilarious that certain influences outweigh personal subjectivity on both ends of the spectrum.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino*
> Many other claims about sensor performance can't be easily proven and are often used incorrectly, like smoothing for example.


The issue imho are when tolerances are factored into the equation and stack with each other. I don't really want add more fuel to the fire, but not all 3366's feel exactly the same


----------



## dwnfall

And now I wait for the release.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The thing is that you can easily prove the accuracy variance in the sensei raw, and it really is bad for me.
> (Plus I don't think the shape of the sensei is better than the FK1(+) or ZA11. If I wanted the sensei shape I'd take a DM1 Pro (S) or Revel over it any day.)
> 
> Many other claims about sensor performance can't be easily proven and are often used incorrectly, like smoothing for example.


Well I can imagine it being bad in TF2.

I tended to use 2 mice: Sensei Raw for games where precision was more important then speed or accuracy (CSGO for example) and the FK2 where I needed more consistency during speedy maneuvers, jumping, ... (Quake, ...)

While the mouse wasn't a problem in CS, in Quake I would constantly overflick and what not with the Sensei.

Depending on the use case, the Sensei Raw can work imo.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The thing is that you can easily prove the accuracy variance in the sensei raw, and it really is bad for me.
> (Plus I don't think the shape of the sensei is better than the FK1(+) or ZA11. If I wanted the sensei shape I'd take a DM1 Pro (S) or Revel over it any day.)
> 
> Many other claims about sensor performance can't be easily proven and are often used incorrectly, like smoothing for example.


Ofc, shape is personal and i do understand if you prefer other shapes.
Yeah Sensei sensor flaw is proven without a doubt (but the question is, is it transfered in real time gaming), but if people proclaim they play noticably worse with it, i simply can't believe that as i've done several accuracy tests with Sensei compared to countless other so-called perfect sensor mice (in high lvl gameplay real time but also vs bots, to get exactly the same scenario in each case and each mouse). I simply can't, how much i try, get worse accuracy numbers (or any decline in player performance) with Sensei compared to "perf" sensor mice. Sensitivity aspects "could" impact such results (if someone use high sens), but if someone use 30cm/360 or over (semi-low to low sens), you won't get worse results with a Sensei over other mice, other than placebo or brought upon self imagination being overly obessed knowing that the sensor isen't perfect by numbers. Further more, people in general have a falsified picture of accel, that it's bad for muscle memory. That proclaim is false provided that the accel curve is constant/consistent.

Regarding smoothing, i agree completely. Some ppl detest smoothing, but again, in reality, i can't see the disadvantage with smoothing contra non smoothing from a performance aspect from years of testing. Diagonal aiming/twitch shots are at a disadvatage with smoothing on, but the percentage that disadvatage provide is minimal and hardly noticable/game breaking. I would even say you could in general (outside of what's mentioned) aim somewhat better with smoothing on, in terms of e.g hit scan weapon accuracy. In either case we are talking minimal numbers here.

Btw, how is G pro compared to for example G1 (love that shape) shapewise? Does it feel the same, smaller, bigger?


----------



## coldc0ffee

Ino, did you notice any variance of sensor responsiveness in the g pro compared to the g303


----------



## jsx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Btw, how is G pro compared to for example G1 (love that shape) shapewise? Does it feel the same, smaller, bigger?


G1 feels a lot flatter/more narrow. G Pro.. Wider.. Closest to G100/s, but more filled out imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> Ino, did you notice any variance of sensor responsiveness in the g pro compared to the g303


I'm not Ino, but this question is really situational. He can answer and say they felt the same, but there are always going to be variables between products. You can take a handfull of G pro mice and come back with different conclusions. Maybe.. 5 of them feel exactly the same, maybe 1 feels off or different compared to the rest of the pile etc...


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> G1 feels a lot flatter/more narrow. G Pro.. Wider.. Closest to G100/s, but more filled out imo.


Allright, sounds good. Seems more like a Mico then (or EVGA x5?), in terms of eggshell formfactor (looks like it from some pictures at least)? Haven't actually tried G100s due to lack of sidebuttoms. To bad Logitech has gone way to far with the price tag. Guess everything with "pro" in the name nowdays, justify these pathetic pricetags lol. It's nothing else than plain ridiculous if you ask me...I'll have to think about this one


----------



## jsx3

Combination of Esports marketing and slight inflation of what is "premium". Used to be hard to bring something like this to the mainstream, but I suppose there is a concrete value in sponsor/viewership nowadays.

Wouldn't have happened 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This is funny. Each time a highly anticipated mouse is released, it's like hovering in the eye of a hurricane. And once the mouse is released, that's when all the "the buttons stick!" or "my copy is nowhere near the condition that the reviewers were given!" or "the damn mouse feet need replacing" or "let's take it apart before I even plug it in and try it!". It's very amusing actually


Lol. Believe me I took apart the Pro Gaming and replaced cable with ultra thin replacement before I even plugged it in! Well forseen


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> Combination of Esports marketing and slight inflation of what is "premium". Used to be hard to bring something like this to the mainstream, but I suppose there is a concrete value in sponsor/viewership nowadays.
> 
> Wouldn't have happened 3-4 years ago.


Too bad Logitech's mindset are to narrowminded and incompetent to realize this mouse should've been released ages ago (PMW 3366 is of less importance to the statement). I've always been astonished over why mice manufacturers simply "don't" get it, and constantly ignore/don't care what players actually want. If they released the old pilot mouse in the same fashion (with side buttoms and scroll wheel), that would be an instant success as well. Ah well.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Too bad Logitech's mindset are to narrowminded and incompetent to realize this mouse should've been released ages ago (PMW 3366 is of less importance to the statement). I've always been astonished over why mice manufacturers simply "don't" get it, and constantly ignore/don't care what players actually want. If they released the old pilot mouse in the same fashion (with sidebuttoms and scroll wheel), that would be an instant success as well. Ah well.


Probably because 'pro' gamers are only a tiny subset of their customers...

Most El1t3 1337 gamers want RGB led, cool design and totally deformed ;P


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Too bad Logitech's mindset are to narrowminded and incompetent to realize this mouse should've been released ages ago (PMW 3366 is of less importance to the statement). I've always been astonished over why mice manufacturers simply "don't" get it, and constantly ignore/don't care what players actually want. If they released the old pilot mouse in the same fashion (with side buttoms and scroll wheel), that would be an instant success as well. Ah well.


A little while ago some new logitech guy commented in the "skadoodle and whatshisname new mouse" thread. He was amazed that we are so 'crasy' (I think that's the word he used) and obsessive or something to that affect. Mentioned among other things that some people had tried to detuct a little more accurately how large the mouse was by comparing it to the size of the mousepad, which was known. Of course, when you get a reaction like that from someone it probably means it's something new to him and he hasn't encountered it before. Of course Logitech is first and foremost a bussines. If you don't make money, nothing else really matters, cause you will wither and die. Remember the hardcore part of any given field is ~5%.

Most people don't even realize how important a mouse is. My godson plays csgo at quite a high lvl, and he didn't even know what mice he had until I gave him one. He was amazed at how responsive my system felt. Of course most don't even need a really high quality mouse, and if they have one they have like 2000dpc and can't feel the diffeerence anyway. And most games don't really require it either. Remember Logitech didn't even create a good mosue with a high quality sensor until the g400s (I believe please feel free to correct me.). So to my point. Logitech aren't incompetent. They are the company that sell the most mice in the world. They are playing the numbers. Do you create a product to appeal to 95% of the market with huge dpi numbers and blinking lights or do you cater to the other 5%. But they are improving. Personally I believe they can cater to both, and they seem to be going that direction. Of course they can still improve. I think the mousefeet don't look too good on the gangstah pro mouse. Also the increased decline on the sides, as compared to g100s is unwarranted. I believe that's why qvsx is having some added strain and it doesn't add or improve anything. But they are getting there.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> A little while ago some new logitech guy commented in the "skadoodle and whatshisname new mouse" thread. He was amazed that we are so 'crasy' (I think that's the word he used) and obsessive or something to that affect. Mentioned among other things that some people had tried to detuct a little more accurately how large the mouse was by comparing it to the size of the mousepad, which was known. Of course, when you get a reaction like that from someone it probably means it's something new to him and he hasn't encountered it before. Of course Logitech is first and foremost a bussines. If you don't make money, nothing else really matters, cause you will wither and die. Remember the hardcore part of any given field is ~5%.
> 
> Most people don't even realize how important a mouse is. My godson plays csgo at quite a high lvl, and he didn't even know what mice he had until I gave him one. He was amazed at how responsive my system felt. Of course most don't even need a really high quality mouse, and if they have one they have like 2000dpc and can't feel the diffeerence anyway. And most games don't really require it either. Remember Logitech didn't even create a good mosue with a high quality sensor until the g400s (I believe please feel free to correct me.). So to my point. Logitech aren't incompetent. They are the company that sell the most mice in the world. They are playing the numbers. Do you create a product to appeal to 95% of the market with huge dpi numbers and blinking lights or do you cater to the other 5%. But they are improving. Personally I believe they can cater to both, and they seem to be going that direction. Of course they can still improve. I think the mousefeet don't look too good on the gangstah pro mouse. Also the increased decline on the sides, as compared to g100s is unwarranted. I believe that's why qvsx is having some added strain and it doesn't add or improve anything. But they are getting there.


Logitech has always been out with a competitive reliable mouse since the MX518 days. Also g400 has a better sensor than the g400s.

And yes, mice are the most important thing for competitive gaming, specially CSGO. So doing your son a favor with a great mouse is the best thing you can do for his ingame performance.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> A little while ago some new logitech guy commented in the "skadoodle and whatshisname new mouse" thread. He was amazed that we are so 'crasy' (I think that's the word he used) and obsessive or something to that affect. Mentioned among other things that some people had tried to detuct a little more accurately how large the mouse was by comparing it to the size of the mousepad, which was known. Of course, when you get a reaction like that from someone it probably means it's something new to him and he hasn't encountered it before. Of course Logitech is first and foremost a bussines. If you don't make money, nothing else really matters, cause you will wither and die. Remember the hardcore part of any given field is ~5%.
> 
> Most people don't even realize how important a mouse is. My godson plays csgo at quite a high lvl, and he didn't even know what mice he had until I gave him one. He was amazed at how responsive my system felt. Of course most don't even need a really high quality mouse, and if they have one they have like 2000dpc and can't feel the diffeerence anyway. And most games don't really require it either. Remember Logitech didn't even create a good mosue with a high quality sensor until the g400s (I believe please feel free to correct me.). So to my point. Logitech aren't incompetent. They are the company that sell the most mice in the world. They are playing the numbers. Do you create a product to appeal to 95% of the market with huge dpi numbers and blinking lights or do you cater to the other 5%. But they are improving. Personally I believe they can cater to both, and they seem to be going that direction. Of course they can still improve. I think the mousefeet don't look too good on the gangstah pro mouse. Also the increased decline on the sides, as compared to g100s is unwarranted. I believe that's why qvsx is having some added strain and it doesn't add or improve anything. But they are getting there.


I'm well aware of the business model (and what you've written) and why they did the inferior models post MX series. That still dosen't explain why they have neglected the competitive (the aware players) market completely (which actually stands for a large portion of the overall sales due to the impact of fanboys, which are plenty) up until lately instead of capitalize on both, whereas others have recoginzed this long before, and after Logitech (somehow lost their touch since the MX series and the beginning of G-series years back), that got their eyes open to actually steel market shares they necessarily wouldn't have if Logitech wasen't as "incompetent/ignorant" in this particular area. The only reason we see a shape up from Logitech lately is because others have taken large portions of the overall market (companies that focus on simple shapes and performance over crap) and they've realized they can't make spaceship kiddy models anymore lolz.


----------



## ncck

The stewie video is funny but he's not smart for taking a new mouse straight into high level pugs without adjusting

Different weight, glide, size, sensor position, and clicks.. you literally need to take time taking shots and adjusting. If you would compare me a week ago to now with the g303 I could blow your mind. A week ago I couldn't spray , aim with no overshoot, or awp and now I can do all three after adjusting.. that's all it is

Anyway I wouldn't take his opinion on anything to heart.. practice with a tool makes perfect, but a perfect tool doesn't hurt

I like using bicycles as an example, Lance Armstrong would kick all of our butts on a steel frame bike having a better carbon bike wont help us best him.. training would... Same for a mouse, stewie plays more than we do and takes it more serious.. but the tool isn't at fault because he didn't adjust


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> I like using bicycles as an example, Lance Armstrong would kick all of our butts on a steel frame bike having a better carbon bike wont help us best him.. training would... Same for a mouse, stewie plays more than we do and takes it more serious.. but the tool isn't at fault because he didn't adjust smile.gif
> Edited by ncck - Today at 12:29 pm


1) Lance armstrong in cycling is like KQLY in computer games, kinda bad example








2) yes, he'll be faster on a steel bike than casual cyclist on the lightest carbon, but people trying to prove trought this kind of logic, that you'll be as fast on a steel bike as on carbon, can you see that leak?


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It looks like he is having trouble with timing the button press when he is AWPing. That's an obvious issue that can occur when switching mice. Maybe the Pro's buttons are stiffer than the G303's buttons.


from my memory of g303 buttons, yes the g pro's are indeed stiffer

imo a good thing because the g303's clicks were bordering on being too light, for me, and past the border for some


----------



## 3Shells

G Pro owners, do the indentations on the mouse buttons affect the height at which your fingers rest on the mouse (relative to the ground)?


----------



## qsxcv

what indentations? the small dip? it's not very pronounced.


----------



## 3Shells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> what indentations? the small dip? it's not very pronounced.


yeah the small dip, the "comfort grooves".


----------



## qsxcv

i don't notice them at all but my fingers fit in the center of them. if you place your fingers closer to the edge it might feel slightly slanted


----------



## Dergless

Sorry if this was asked already, but is the G Pro stable at 1000hz??


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> from my memory of g303 buttons, yes the g pro's are indeed stiffer
> 
> imo a good thing because the g303's clicks were bordering on being too light, for me, and past the border for some


I was fine with the G303's buttons. I could get nice reaction times and had good control.

After seeing the button piece's design I figured it would be stiffer. I guess it would call for some modification.


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It looks like he is having trouble with timing the button press when he is AWPing. That's an obvious issue that can occur when switching mice. Maybe the Pro's buttons are stiffer than the G303's buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> from my memory of g303 buttons, yes the g pro's are indeed stiffer
> 
> imo a good thing because the g303's clicks were bordering on being too light, for me, and past the border for some
Click to expand...

I for one am glad to see that the G Pro's buttons are a little stiffer than the G303's. This will allow me to rest my fingers on the buttons a bit more.


----------



## jsx3

Early samples were actually a lot stiffer.. which annoyed the **** out of me. Current compromise is fine, but I would have preferred slightly larger button design to balance out further.


----------



## whiteweazel21

Can you replace this springs to get lighter clicks? Like...take the springs out of a g303 and put them in the G Pro?


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> G1 feels a lot flatter/more narrow. G Pro.. Wider.. Closest to G100/s, but more filled out imo


lol what.

quality . how is the G1,mx300,G3 shape more narrow than the G100? i wish you were right tho.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Are the Clicks heavy like on the Zowie fk?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Can you replace this springs to get lighter clicks? Like...take the springs out of a g303 and put them in the G Pro?


You would have to shave down the area where the buttons bends.


----------



## yuhfimi

I ordered two of these things. Hopefully, they'll be the true replacements to my beloved 2000hz wmo :L How does the shape compare to the wmo?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> I ordered two of these things. Hopefully, they'll be the true replacements to my beloved 2000hz wmo :L How does the shape compare to the wmo?


No comparison. It's like the G100s. I prefer the WMO over the G100s.


----------



## yuhfimi

Compare - estimate, measure, or note the similarity or dissimilarity between.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealSteelH6*
> 
> Are the Clicks heavy like on the Zowie fk?


I have never tested a mouse which had such stiff button clicks as the FK. I highly doubt this mouse will feel much different then G303


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Can you replace this springs to get lighter clicks? Like...take the springs out of a g303 and put them in the G Pro?


Could be easier to replace the switches instead. The 20million clicks Omron they use are stiffer then some others.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> Compare - estimate, measure, or note the similarity or dissimilarity between.


You can compare the pictures of the mice yourself.

The G100s has more slanted sides, the rear is pointy instead of round, the apex is in a different place, instead of the front pointing outward it goes inward, the front is lower, the wheel is further back. it's shorter, the buttons are not straight, etc.

If you love the WMO you probably won't like the G100s, thus you wouldn't like the Pro. You are going to have to try it out regardless.


----------



## qsxcv

g100s sides are less slanted


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> g100s sides are less slanted


That's crazy.

I saw the video where Logitech show them shaping the mouse. Not the best way to form a shape for a human hand. That's probably why the sides are not ideal.


----------



## qsxcv

i actually didn't really notice it during testing. probably mostly due to my surprise that they'd make a mouse that's not shaped as aggressively as the g303








you saw this right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> @popups
> so with the g pro, i'm kind of getting your discomfort with the g100s where the sides press my pinky knuckles
> not too much but with the g100s i didn't experience this at all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Do as you wish but there is no smoothing on this mouse.


well to be fair i haven't checked that the g pro is using the same srom as before, but if they are still are using srom 9, i don't agree that the 2 frames thing does not count as smoothing. if they call the 4 frames of averaging in certain configurations of the am010 as "smoothing", it is not consistent to just draw a line between 2 and 4, where 2 frames doesn't count as smoothing and 4 frames does.

i do agree that it never matters in practice though


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> i do agree that it never matters in practice though


It does matter because those people with "extraordinary feels" will notice the slightest smoothing where ever you can find it.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It does matter because those people with "extraordinary feels" will notice the slightest smoothing where ever you can find it.


Them and the "Golden Ears" that can hear the difference in a $20 cable and a $200 cable crack me up.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Them and the "Golden Ears" that can hear the difference in a $20 cable and a $200 cable crack me up.


Have I shown you my FLAC collection? It's literally 3 times better than my 320 kbps MP3 collection


----------



## Melan

Also "Golden Eyes" will see tearing in 144hz displays. Then argue with me how G-Sync doesn't work on high fps like 144.


----------



## Demi9OD

But you might be able to feel 13 nanometer irregularities on your mousepad.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/09/130916110853.htm


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Damn, I now need to somehow integrate "nanowrinkles" into my vernacular.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> i actually didn't really notice it during testing. probably mostly due to my surprise that they'd make a mouse that's not shaped as aggressively as the g303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you saw this right?
> 
> well to be fair i haven't checked that the g pro is using the same srom as before, but if they are still are using srom 9, i don't agree that the 2 frames thing does not count as smoothing. if they call the 4 frames of averaging in certain configurations of the am010 as "smoothing", it is not consistent to just draw a line between 2 and 4, where 2 frames doesn't count as smoothing and 4 frames does.
> 
> i do agree that it never matters in practice though


I guess the Pro has a different enough rear from the G100s that your knuckle is positioned where the curve will harm your knuckles over a long session. We probably don't have the same length fingers, therefore we don't experience the same issues with the G100s. That's why I suggested the sides be straight over an egg shape even though the classic shape people loved was not. Also, the egg shape makes using the side buttons more difficult, which wasn't an issue for the egg shaped mice that didn't have side buttons at all.

Logitech knows that pro players do not have time to waste on going in-depth with them on design and performance. To top that off most pro players are too young to be able to articulate their wants/needs with enough detail for an engineer/designer to understand. Logitech has to find people who can spend time testing every variation/prototype, that can give in-depth honest critiques and suggestions, etc. Finding such people isn't easy.

Even if it's 2 frames I consider it smoothing. They might try to argue it to be more like a buffer...

PixArt loves that smoothing.


----------



## 3Shells

Newegg is getting the G Pro on the 25th of next month.


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> Newegg is getting the G Pro on the 25th of next month.


And amazon changed to "Usually ships within 1 to 2 months."

Guess around there is the date for non-logitech site orders


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It does matter because those people with "extraordinary feels" will notice the slightest smoothing where ever you can find it.


which is why i don't want to make it a big deal but it's weird nonetheless
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Also "Golden Eyes" will see tearing in 144hz displays.


tearing is easy to see on 144hz.. not sure if bait


----------



## Melan

I haven't seen tearing on my XL2411T on 144hz in ages. Well, unless I'm specifically looking for them, even then they were so minuscule that no way you can notice it during gameplay. On 120 they are more apparent but I still prefer this to 144, since it can be easily divided by 2 in case if I need to set FPS in OBS. 48 or 72 < 60 FPS.

Edit: And, of course, the usual nVidia downclock issue with dual monitor setups.


----------



## ghostshade

Hum a question for those of you who have actually hold the mouse in your hands.

How does it feel if you extend your pinky on the right side when you grip it?

I know odd question but then i have a odd grip and i always grip mice with my pinky finger fully extended along side the mouse side.

Its also one of the main reasons i cant even use certain mice.


----------



## daunow

Dam, family that video made me realize how bad this mouse really is, and how Ino got payed by logitech and is shilling.

oh god, I hate Ino now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Probably because 'pro' gamers are only a tiny subset of their customers...
> 
> Most El1t3 1337 gamers want RGB led, cool design and totally deformed ;P


I wouldn't really say they want a deformed mouse.
RBG and (maybe) cool designs? yeah.


----------



## aayman_farzand

What video are you talking about?

Edit: If it's the Stewie one, it's not really a big deal and certainly doesn't warrant the hate for Ino. No mouse will eer suit 100% of it's users.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Dam, family that video made me realize how bad this mouse really is, and how Ino got payed by logitech and is shilling.


Trolling lol


----------



## herbal718

Stewie2k confirmed Shroud's using the G Pro, that's all I really wanted to know as I'm currently on the G303 and that's what Shroud was using for as long as the g303 has been out. Can't wait for my pre-order to arrive.


----------



## Aventadoor

Shruud sucks man. NA Scene is a joke.
I only care if Get_right, f0rest, JW_pig, olofmeister & pasha wil use it


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> oh god, I hate Ino now.


----------



## espgodson

where are/is the screw(s) to take it apart i really want to use my ceesa cable but i hate taking off mouse feet and reapplying them always feels off


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> where are/is the screw(s) to take it apart i really want to use my ceesa cable but i hate taking off mouse feet and reapplying them always feels off


...


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espgodson*
> 
> where are/is the screw(s) to take it apart i really want to use my ceesa cable but i hate taking off mouse feet and reapplying them always feels off


one under the sticker and two below the top mouse feet

You could use something like this (forgot what it's called)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTKPNdpcVdI


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I haven't seen tearing on my XL2411T on 144hz in ages. Well, unless I'm specifically looking for them, even then they were so minuscule that no way you can notice it during gameplay. On 120 they are more apparent but I still prefer this to 144, since it can be easily divided by 2 in case if I need to set FPS in OBS. 48 or 72 < 60 FPS.
> 
> Edit: And, of course, the usual nVidia downclock issue with dual monitor setups.


You won't see tearing if you fps is very high.. for example I have 120hz if my fps is 300 in game I'm playing you can't see tear but if the fps is 150 then you can see it but not much.. closer fps is to refresh rate when vsync off is when you see more tear

I don't believe CRT had this problem.. but crt destroyed my eyesight







tear is very bad on 60hz LCD.. that you need to avoid.. at least that was my experience


----------



## frunction

You don't notice it as much on 144hz, but if you run G-SYNC at say 140fps and then go back into the same game G-SYNC off at 300fps, the tearing looks quite bad.

I just use G-SYNC in every game now that's not source engine. The clarity and smoothness without input lag is awesome.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You don't notice it as much on 144hz, but if you run G-SYNC at say 140fps and then go back into the same game G-SYNC off at 300fps, the tearing looks quite bad.
> 
> I just use G-SYNC in every game now that's not source engine. The clarity and smoothness without input lag is awesome.


Have you tried Fast Sync at FPS above 144hz? I don't find the tearing at 144hz/300fps at all distracting, and gave Fast Sync a whirl but didn't notice much of a difference. To be fair I only tested it in Overwatch, the tearing is more obvious in Source. I turned it off because there is supposed to be a small amount of input lag added.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> You don't notice it as much on 144hz, but if you run G-SYNC at say 140fps and then go back into the same game G-SYNC off at 300fps, the tearing looks quite bad.
> 
> I just use G-SYNC in every game now that's not source engine. The clarity and smoothness without input lag is awesome.


I second this, variable refresh rate monitors are amazing and underhyped in my opinion. Tearing is extremely visible to me even on 144Hz monitors.


----------



## Demi9OD

The rub is that you can't use blur reduction/strobing with variable refresh methods. I find the clarity from blur reduction to be far higher than that from a synced display.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I second this, variable refresh rate monitors are amazing and underhyped in my opinion. Tearing is extremely visible to me even on 144Hz monitors.


If your framerate is high enough you won't see it like I said earlier - go launch up a game with good performance like warsow and set the fps cap to 300 or 500 with v-sync off, you won't be able to see any tear.. same for CSGO at a 300 fps cap you won't see tear either. But it's preference in the end if you can handle input lag for a smoother visual then that's your cup of tea etc


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> If your framerate is high enough you won't see it like I said earlier - go launch up a game with good performance like warsow and set the fps cap to 300 or 500 with v-sync off, you won't be able to see any tear.. same for CSGO at a 300 fps cap you won't see tear either. But it's preference in the end if you can handle input lag for a smoother visual then that's your cup of tea etc


Still tears because of all the percentage rendered frames. And why do you think gsync gives noticeable input lag? We're talking about gsync not vsync.


----------



## maddada

rip :\

Sadly logitech's website doesn't ship to the middle east, or I would've ordered it from there.


----------



## john88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> 
> 
> rip :\
> 
> Sadly logitech's website doesn't ship to the middle east, or I would've ordered it from there.


Feelsbadman

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> rip :\
> 
> Sadly logitech's website doesn't ship to the middle east, or I would've ordered it from there.


----------



## Demi9OD

There is minimally perceptible tearing at 144hz and > 144fps. The higher the framerate goes, the less perceptible it becomes. In practice, the innate motion blur of LCD sample-and-hold technology makes it hard to see any any tearing at 200+ fps.

While Gsync can't introduce noticeable input lag, it can hold you back from the lowest possible input lag, since gsync only works up to the refresh rate. A framerate higher than the refresh rate can, on average, present a newer frame faster.

Edit: I'll check out Source when I get home. I think I remember it being worse there than in OW. Probably something to do with the single pre-rendered frame Blizzard uses to multi-thread their rendering.


----------



## Bucake

tearing on the asus vg248qe @144 is very present and apparent.
never tried g-sync, but i wasn't a fan of lightboosting because of the added delay. the ghosting is pretty nasty but i can't really be bothered with CRT monitors anymore (searching, transferring, repairing..)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> rip :\
> 
> Sadly logitech's website doesn't ship to the middle east, or I would've ordered it from there.


yep, that's nasty


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> tearing on the asus vg248qe @144 is very present and apparent.
> never tried g-sync, but i wasn't a fan of lightboosting because of the added delay. the ghosting is pretty nasty but i can't really be bothered with CRT monitors anymore (searching, transferring, repairing..)


I got a Sony GDM-5402 for $50 and used it for almost a year, then when we moved house I didn't have enough room on my desk anymore for it so I ended up storing it away in the shed, it was a relatively big CRT, around 21.5" iirc, it could do 1920x1440 at 75Hz, 1600x1200 at 96Hz, and 1024x768 at 150Hz (I usually played games on 1024 cause 120Hz at 1280x960)


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> tearing on the asus vg248qe @144 is very present and apparent.
> never tried g-sync, but i wasn't a fan of lightboosting because of the added delay. the ghosting is pretty nasty but i can't really be bothered with CRT monitors anymore (searching, transferring, repairing..)
> yep, that's nasty


Doesn't lightboost lower the brightness but decrease input lag? I'm almost sure lightboost/benq blur reduction systems (both are rather equal) rather decrease input latency.


----------



## Bucake

decrease input lag? i wish








i had to get a color profile specific for a lightboosted vg248qe because it completely messes up the settings. not that the monitor looks that pretty otherwise, heh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I got a Sony GDM-5402 for $50 and used it for almost a year, then when we moved house I didn't have enough room on my desk anymore for it so I ended up storing it away in the shed, it was a relatively big CRT, around 21.5" iirc, it could do 1920x1440 at 75Hz, 1600x1200 at 96Hz, and 1024x768 at 150Hz (I usually played games on 1024 cause 120Hz at 1280x960)


shame, i feel like i miss my old CRT more and more. the only reason i got rid of it is because it was big and heavy, thinking LCD was a straight upgrade. clueless!


----------



## Falkentyne

Lightboost has at minimum 1 frame of extra input lag, depending on location on the screen, due to where the strobe singal starts, in addition to processing lag (which is less than a frame) from the electronics.
Benq blur reduction can vary from 1 frame of extra input lag, to just base processing lag (probably less than half a frame), depending on the Strobe Phase (Area) setting.
Benq blur reduction's input lag is about equal to Lightboost if a Strobe Phase of 000 is used (but less crosstalk covers the bottom of the screen).
If a maximum strobe phase of 100 is used (this value is less if a Vertical Total tweak is active), then up to 1 frame of input lag is removed, thus faster response time overall, but this starts at the top of the screen (drawback to high strobe phase=more crosstalk at the bottom of the screen).


----------



## popups

If you can't get the Pro before October that would be greatly disappointing.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> decrease input lag? i wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to get a color profile specific for a lightboosted vg248qe because it completely messes up the settings. not that the monitor looks that pretty otherwise, heh
> shame, i feel like i miss my old CRT more and more. the only reason i got rid of it is because it was big and heavy, thinking LCD was a straight upgrade. clueless!


Come take mine off my hands, I don't use it anymore anyway.







(Mods I'm kidding pls don't delete my post, it's a PRANK.)


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> decrease input lag? i wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to get a color profile specific for a lightboosted vg248qe because it completely messes up the settings. not that the monitor looks that pretty otherwise, heh
> shame, i feel like i miss my old CRT more and more. the only reason i got rid of it is because it was big and heavy, thinking LCD was a straight upgrade. clueless!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Lightboost has at minimum 1 frame of extra input lag, depending on location on the screen, due to where the strobe singal starts, in addition to processing lag (which is less than a frame) from the electronics.
> Benq blur reduction can vary from 1 frame of extra input lag, to just base processing lag (probably less than half a frame), depending on the Strobe Phase (Area) setting.
> Benq blur reduction's input lag is about equal to Lightboost if a Strobe Phase of 000 is used (but less crosstalk covers the bottom of the screen).
> If a maximum strobe phase of 100 is used (this value is less if a Vertical Total tweak is active), then up to 1 frame of input lag is removed, thus faster response time overall, but this starts at the top of the screen (drawback to high strobe phase=more crosstalk at the bottom of the screen).


So how about that:
http://www.blurbusters.com/benq/strobe-utility/


----------



## Conditioned

Is it correct that there is an older firmware that has less lag?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> decrease input lag? i wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to get a color profile specific for a lightboosted vg248qe because it completely messes up the settings. not that the monitor looks that pretty otherwise, heh
> shame, i feel like i miss my old CRT more and more. the only reason i got rid of it is because it was big and heavy, thinking LCD was a straight upgrade. clueless!


Maybe not a straight upgrade, but you don't have to sit in front of a electron gun any more.


----------



## Ryusaki

Any of you into Overwatch? Seems Surefour from Cloud9 using also the G Pro currently, and he kinda like the mouse and seems to perform pretty good with it on his stream


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> Any of you into Overwatch? Seems Surefour from Cloud9 using also the G Pro currently, and he kinda like the mouse and seems to perform pretty good with it on his stream


He just started using it then. He was using a G400 at the Atlantic Open tournament last weekend and has been for months and it didn't seem to hold him back any.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> He just started using it then. He was using a G400 at the Atlantic Open tournament last weekend and has been for months and it didn't seem to hold him back any.


Wasn't he using a G400s, not a G400?


----------



## Ryusaki

Yea G400S according to his twitch profile. Yea he just started using it he mentioned that on stream, Tho he kept the same DPI and sensitivity


----------



## ncck

One thing I don't understand is how are all the very small youtube channels which have videos getting less than 200 views all getting the product so early? It's not so much just this one product but a lot of products - do companies think it has a good reach by just giving the product to people who have very few viewers? I guess in their mind if giving away 1 results in 2 sales it's a win?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> One thing I don't understand is how are all the very small youtube channels which have videos getting less than 200 views all getting the product so early? It's not so much just this one product but a lot of products - do companies think it has a good reach by just giving the product to people who have very few viewers? I guess in their mind if giving away 1 results in 2 sales it's a win?


I have noticed the same, maybe the channels are personal favorites of some logi peeps. Or friends? Family?


----------



## coldc0ffee

my guess would be that even with 2,000 views sales are bound to increase dramatically compared to if they didn't hand it out at all. There's also the fact that anyone who searches the g pro on youtube will come across all the videos and watch them all (if you're like me and you watch all of them)


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> my guess would be that even with 2,000 views sales are bound to increase dramatically compared to if they didn't hand it out at all. There's also the fact that anyone who searches the g pro on youtube will come across all the videos and watch them all (if you're like me and you watch all of them)


Exactly, the point is that you give out the product to some channels, so those videos will then pop up when someone is searching for it (so the channel size is not important).

If it is a small channel it is even better. It will convince poeple much more than official hype videos. Because it is not a 1million sub "sellout" (who they expect is paid to sugarcoat their product) .

They will feel connected to that "little" guy (Woa he is just a no-name like me, really liking it. And he put so much effort into reviewing it. So it must be good for me as well, i trust him).

Psychological marketing.

On top of that, all of us Mousetists will be convinced, because it is a forum member praising it. All fronts covered.

On a sidenote, most channels doing good reviews are all small. The big ones, just focus on how kewl the box looks for 1 hour reading off it and then show you the mouse at the end for 2 seconds, mentioning how cute the cable looks and that it has 12billion cpi , so it is automatically better than the rest. Because they don't know anything about the mouse.


----------



## ncck

Ok time to start a youtube channel of unboxing and reading the box and touching the product and saying it feels amazing without plugging it in









I get what you're saying - but if I was releasing a product for a specific market - I wouldn't give it to people who don't understand the market to review it (personally my opinion) - for example something like an mmo mouse with like 12+ buttons catered towards MMO players and people who love hotkeys/binds - I'd give that to tons of people to review who just love to play MMOS.. but if I'm releasing a mouse for purist who want to play at the highest level.. I'm not giving it to a guy who shows the mouse unplugged and throws it around on a desk without a mousepad

I'm not so sure the small channel connection thing is right though - you can be a big channel and connect with people if you talk right, heck you could connect with multiple demographics if you talk right


----------



## xSociety

Sadface


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I wouldn't worry about Logitech(at least i never will). Especially since this is all budgeted out. In the end, some useless youtube mouth breather isn't really going to affect that much.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Sadface


Why'd you choose amazon over* logitech directly? :l


----------



## iceskeleton

Logitech site only ships to US I think, or they like the Amazon return policy better


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> Logitech site only ships to US I think, or they like the Amazon return policy better


ah that makes sense - logitech return policy is the same thing as amazon probably just less days overall - they pay return shipping and give full refund - was super easy.. not as automated as amazon cause you need to snapshot the receipt but still super easy to do!


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Why'd you choose amazon over* logitech directly? :l


I like them because I feel confident they will behave like a soul-less machine and will always accept if I return something (they'll put into their "Amazon Warehouse" section for reselling as used).


----------



## Athrutep

Wait it is already being shipped? I thought even the ones you preordered on the logitech website will only start shipping at the 10th next month?


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> but if I'm releasing a mouse for purist who want to play at the highest level..


In this forum all you need to do, to get people to buy your mouse, is to say "I will make a mouse".







. No special ads needed, everyone here who has "mouse ADHD" will buy everything anyways, to find out if its the GOD mouse.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> No special ads needed, everyone here who has "mouse ADHD" will buy everything anyways, to find out if its the GOD mouse.


This is why OCN exists, to help promote and sell various mice







.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> In this forum all you need to do, to get people to buy your mouse, is to say "I will make a mouse".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No special ads needed, everyone here who has "mouse ADHD" will buy everything anyways, to find out if its the GOD mouse.


I am part of this percentage. Doesn't feel good man.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> In this forum all you need to do, to get people to buy your mouse, is to say "I will make a mouse".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No special ads needed, everyone here who has "mouse ADHD" will buy everything anyways, to find out if its the GOD mouse.


That depends on who is making what. People here were asking for 3 things: optical sensei (delivered by several companies), 3366 g100s (g pro) and g9 rehash (not happening i guess). So from the specs this one actually does look like it's as close to the forum's wishes as possible.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> and g9 rehash (not happening i guess).


Don't be so mean because the G9 was the FIRST modular casing mouse, which badly needs an update for the 21st Century.

Glad with the release of the G Pro here because they wanted a G100S update here so I am hoping THEY (Logitech), would see the famous G9 as a resurrection worthy of igniting future passions for this design.

Make it happen soon........


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Don't be so mean because the G9 was the FIRST modular casing mouse, which badly needs an update for the 21st Century.


I'm trying to be realistic, not mean. There is not enough people asking for it, compared to g100s and sensei.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Glad with the release of the G Pro here because they wanted a G100S update here so I am hoping THEY (Logitech), would see the famous G9 as a resurrection worthy of igniting future passions for this design.
> 
> Make it happen soon........


Seems to be the way things are with everything. Kinda like "Why don't they ever revert back to making cars like they did in the 50s and 60s?" Same for mice. Unless you're Razer (another DeathAdder?) - Logitech is one company that never seems to make the same looking mouse twice (unless it's the G302/G303). Or they will but release the same mouse with RGB lighting this time around. Etc. etc. It's good to see Logitech entertain a shape that was popular in the past and give it a refresh, new buttons, and sensor. Looking forward to it. Now, if only they shipped my copy of the G Pro that I preordered weeks ago. Waiting


----------



## Shogoki

Shroud's thoughts on the G Pro buttons compared to the G303.

https://clips.twitch.tv/shroud/BusyButterflyHassaanChop

Difference in button actuation seems too slight for him to care.


----------



## IceAero

Glad to hear that. After using a Zowie for a year, and now the g303, I mis-click entirely too much.


----------



## Athrutep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I am part of this percentage. Doesn't feel good man.


Same


----------



## VESPA5

Same here. Going from the EC2-A to the G900 took a little adjustment period. Why? My fingers were slamming the buttons down due to muscle memory of pressing hard on those stiff Zowie clicks.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Seems to be the way things are with everything. Kinda like "Why don't they ever revert back to making cars like they did in the 50s and 60s?" Same for mice. Unless you're Razer (another DeathAdder?) - Logitech is one company that never seems to make the same looking mouse twice (unless it's the G302/G303). Or they will but release the same mouse with RGB lighting this time around. Etc. etc. It's good to see Logitech entertain a shape that was popular in the past and give it a refresh, new buttons, and sensor. Looking forward to it. Now, if only they shipped my copy of the G Pro that I preordered weeks ago. Waiting


Logitech pro/g100 have been around since the company started. Think they were called 'Pilot' when it was still ball mice. The trick to do something is find something that works and then tweak it better.


----------



## Aventadoor

You could always buy a Noble M600. Its kinda like a Ferrari F40.
No ABS etc. Just you and the car!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Now, if only they shipped my copy of the G Pro that I preordered weeks ago. Waiting


That's one reason to buy a bunch of mice. When you are waiting for your next mouse you still have a bunch to unbox and try in the meanwhile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Glad to hear that. After using a Zowie for a year, and now the g303, I mis-click entirely too much.


On average I was getting in the 130-150ms range with the G303 on a good day. The only Zowie I could get close to that was my modified AM-FG.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> That depends on who is making what. People here were asking for 3 things: optical sensei (delivered by several companies), 3366 g100s (g pro) and g9 rehash (not happening i guess). So from the specs this one actually does look like it's as close to the forum's wishes as possible.


Well, technically, I think more people wanted a 3366 MX300.

With the way I grip, I don't really care about the small difference between the G100s and MX300. Hopefully this mouse will be good enough to attract even those who do care. Hey, maybe this mouse actually feels closer to a MX300 than the G100s, although I doubt it.

The only thing that can ruin the fun here is that elevated butt. I hope it's not a significant difference.


----------



## James N

Hey, just a random question. I have preordered the G Pro on the European Logitech Website and the paypal payment went to this company.

Digital River Ireland, Ltd.
[email protected]

Is this correct or did something go wrong? Maybe others who also preordered it on their website can confirm that this is legit.


----------



## Melan

Digitalriver is handling payments.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> Agreed. My CeeSA cords just got shipped from Germany and if they arrive before my mice I'm going to be super sad!! I also live in San Francisco so would be willing to just knock on Logitech's door and pick them up in person...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Hey, just a random question. I have preordered the G Pro on the European Logitech Website and the paypal payment went to this company.
> 
> Digital River Ireland, Ltd.
> [email protected]
> 
> Is this correct or did something go wrong? Maybe others who also preordered it on their website can confirm that this is legit.


Did you use £5 off code?

5£-LOGITECH


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Did you use £5 off code?
> 
> 5£-LOGITECH


Nah, i didn't


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Digitalriver is handling payments.


Alright, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## velocd

Has this mouse shipped yet from Logitech? I thought I read end of August. Thinking I should cancel my pre-order and wait for Amazon since I'm not fond of DigitalRiver returns.. I've returned stuff from Nvidia Store that uses them, it's a PITA. I've been using my new G900 for a week and loving it (replaced my G303).


----------



## P54J

Have anyone gotten an e-mail about pre-oder or have bee charged for it? US/EU?


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Has this mouse shipped yet from Logitech? I thought I read end of August. Thinking I should cancel my pre-order and wait for Amazon since I'm not fond of DigitalRiver returns.. I've returned stuff from Nvidia Store that uses them, it's a PITA. I've been using my new G900 for a week and loving it (replaced my G303).


I'm using the G900 now as well and like it, but don't feel as "connected" to gameplay as I do with my FK1. I'm hoping this new mouse will offer the best of the G900 and the FK1. In terms of where you order it, I'd recommend ordering directly from Logitech if you want to get it as fast as possible (I do!!), or from Amazon if you don't mind waiting a couple more weeks and want a really easy process to return the mouse.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Has this mouse shipped yet from Logitech? I thought I read end of August. Thinking I should cancel my pre-order and wait for Amazon since I'm not fond of DigitalRiver returns.. I've returned stuff from Nvidia Store that uses them, it's a PITA. I've been using my new G900 for a week and loving it (replaced my G303).


No hasn't shipped yet and I have not had issues with refunds on logitechs site - all you have to do is register the S/N of the mouse and upload a receipt of purchase - the RMA is really quick and you don't pay return shipping.. I've dealt with it twice and it was fast/easy


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> No hasn't shipped yet and I have not had issues with refunds on logitechs site - all you have to do is register the S/N of the mouse and upload a receipt of purchase - the RMA is really quick and you don't pay return shipping.. I've dealt with it twice and it was fast/easy


Thanks, that is good to know. Can you return if you simply don't like it? e.g. "Don't like the feel of the mouse."


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Thanks, that is good to know. Can you return if you simply don't like it? e.g. "Don't like the feel of the mouse."


Yup that's what my return was about


----------



## VESPA5

If you absolutely must have a lighter mouse, then the G Pro would be the way to go. HOWEVER, the G900 is an excellent mouse. It's not too light, not too heavy, just the right weight and works like a dream wirelessly (although, I do admit, it feels a lot 'snappier' wired - subjective of course and after using a G900 religiously for months). And yeah, returns for Logitech is pretty horrible. Such a long wait. And it takes up to a month or two to see the money back in your account.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If you absolutely must have a lighter mouse, then the G Pro would be the way to go. HOWEVER, the G900 is an excellent mouse. It's not too light, not too heavy, just the right weight and works like a dream wirelessly (although, I do admit, it feels a lot 'snappier' wired - subjective of course and after using a G900 religiously for months). And yeah, returns for Logitech is pretty horrible. Such a long wait. And it takes up to a month or two to see the money back in your account.


Weird i have never had an issue with a logi return. Simple & painless like ncck.


----------



## Demi9OD

Well I'm back to my MX518. RMA'd the DM1 Pro S for sticky clicks, sold the EC2-A and ZA12. So yeah, I am now eager.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Well I'm back to my MX518. RMA'd the DM1 Pro S for sticky clicks, sold the EC2-A and ZA12. So yeah, I am now eager.


I bought the younger brother of the MX518 recently, the G400...it was on eBay for like $20 so I said "Screw it."


----------



## Bucake

mx500 / mx518 / g400 are still solid mice imo
unfortunately the coating of the mx500 / mx518v1 isn't so durable


----------



## Melan

Yerp. Coating becomes a gross sticky goop within half a year. I've cleaned my MX500 with acetone to remove it all. Looks meh, but works great.


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> mx500 / mx518 / g400 are still solid mice imo
> unfortunately the coating of the mx500 / mx518v1 isn't so durable


You think the G400/G400s Sensor is still good for now days standards?


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> You think the G400/G400s Sensor is still good for now days standards?


Information indicates that the 3095 in the G400s was the 3090 perfected. Literally the only flawless 3090, when everything other ones had critical issues.


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> You think the G400/G400s Sensor is still good for now days standards?


Pretty good. The 3090 is probably my favorite sensor and the 3095 is just a 3090 with Logitech's SROM and it's a great implementation. If you're actually looking to buy one don't settle for an MX518 and don't get a G400 with a PID less than LZ13333, those have angle snapping. I've seen some reports of the G400s having QC issues with the DPI buttons where they click but don't want to register, but I don't know how prevalent it was.

Native steps on G400 are 400/800/1800/3600
Native steps on G400s are 400/800/2000/4000

Being 309X architecture you'd want to stick to the lower steps. I would actually wait to see if the G403 Prodigy that got leaked is a proper G400s shape without too much nonsense, but that's just me


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Literally the only flawless 3090, when everything other ones had critical issues.


I wouldn't go that far.

Oh, and technically Logitech couldn't realize fully the 3090's performance in terms of malfunction speed. As mr.q demonstrated.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> mx500 / mx518 / g400 are still solid mice imo
> unfortunately the coating of the mx500 / mx518v1 isn't so durable


Luckily mine are V2s, one at the office and one at home since 2011, glossy coating still sticks to my hands like glue. The Logitech logo looks like someone sand blasted it at this point and they needed the feet replaced, but otherwise besides being a tad on the heavy side, they still work great.

One thing I didn't realize is that I've been using an interpolated DPI (1200) for years. Trying to go from 1200dpi*3.33sens to 800*5 isn't comfortable. Small movements seem to be a lot wilder and over-corrections abound. Screw it until the G Pro comes, no reason to relearn it with this shape now.


----------



## starmanwarz

How's the coating and the build quality on the G Pro? I hated the coating on the BenQ EC1-A/ZA11 and I sold them for that reason, is it anything like the black Rival 300 which I love?

I'm more of a palm user with big hands, it is possible for this mouse to be a good choice for me?


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> How's the coating and the build quality on the G Pro? I hated the coating on the BenQ EC1-A/ZA11 and I sold them for that reason, is it anything like the black Rival 300 which I love?
> 
> I'm more of a palm user with big hands, it is possible for this mouse to be a good choice for me?


It's a tad small unless you have medium or smallish hands and/or like to have the mouse kinda dissappear in your palm like me. Your other questions have already been answered, and yes it's good.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> How's the coating and the build quality on the G Pro? I hated the coating on the BenQ EC1-A/ZA11 and I sold them for that reason, is it anything like the black Rival 300 which I love?
> 
> I'm more of a palm user with big hands, it is possible for this mouse to be a good choice for me?


This mouse is for finger-tip grip, or maybe claw grip for not-that-big hands.


----------



## ncck

Well guess it will ship on september 2nd like that support message said.. I guess it could ship today but I'll vote for sept 2nd!


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutC4*
> 
> ...
> Native steps on G400 are 400/800/1800/3600
> ...


800 and 3600 are native to SROM. 400 and 1800 are done by MCU.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> You think the G400/G400s Sensor is still good for now days standards?


i do, if you are ok with 400cpi or 800cpi that is. imo it quickly becomes too jittery.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> You think the G400/G400s Sensor is still good for now days standards?


I use the g400s as a competitive CS:GO player even after trying out a number of 3310 and 3366 mice to replace it. The g400s sensor at 400 or 800dpi is still pretty good even compared to modern sensors, with the only thing that's noticeably worse being the lift-off distance. The fact that the g400 shape is the only shape I can use with 100% comfort means that I have to put up with the high lift-off until a g400s clone with a 3366 or 3360 is released. If you want to use a dpi setting higher than 800 then the jitter starts to be an issue.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> You think the G400/G400s Sensor is still good for now days standards?


I'm still using a 3090.


----------



## ncck

please ship please ship please ship


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I'm still using a 3090.


I was talking to Alya(OC member for), he brought up how he still likes the 3090 personally. Told me to give the EC2/1 a run if I can find one and test the 3090 out.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I was talking to Alya(OC member for), he brought up how he still likes the 3090 personally. Told me to give the EC2/1 a run if I can find one and test the 3090 out.


If that's the old zowie sensor that thing malfunctions 24/7 if you play low sensitivity - I couldn't even use it for a single match the sensor would shut off almost 5 times a game


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> please ship please ship please ship


Pleeaaaassssseeeeee


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> I was talking to Alya(OC member for), he brought up how he still likes the 3090 personally. Told me to give the EC2/1 a run if I can find one and test the 3090 out.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the old zowie sensor that thing malfunctions 24/7 if you play low sensitivity - I couldn't even use it for a single match the sensor would shut off almost 5 times a game
Click to expand...

I'm currently using a 3090 as well. I connected my old FK'14 and to my surprise the 3090 felt better than my 3310 mice.

I haven't run into any malfunction problems though.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> If that's the old zowie sensor that thing malfunctions 24/7 if you play low sensitivity - I couldn't even use it for a single match the sensor would shut off almost 5 times a game


I play 25cm/360 so never had it happen to me, the only problem I had was making small corrections with it because of the interpolated CPI steps, still feels better than any 3310 Zowie.


----------



## Atavax

Finally have a criticism. Got lgs update that recognizes the mouse. White light is crap, looks practically baby blue.


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> Finally have a criticism. Got lgs update that recognizes the mouse. White light is crap, looks practically baby blue.


This has been the case on every modern logitech mouse I've owned, when I set it to white it looks light blue. I think if you set it to a yellowish white it will look more like true white.

This is probably not a fault in the software though, as it is dependent on how the color comes across in your lighting environment. The glow of your monitor and the light from any windows, lamps or overhead lights could all affect the way the leds on the mouse look and what looks white.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> This has been the case on every modern logitech mouse I've owned, when I set it to white it looks light blue. I think if you set it to a yellowish white it will look more like true white.
> 
> This is probably not a fault in the software though, as it is dependent on how the color comes across in your lighting environment. The glow of your monitor and the light from any windows, lamps or overhead lights could all affect the way the leds on the mouse look and what looks white.


Or your eyes...


----------



## SeanyC

X_X


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Or your eyes...


I'd say the cover itself has shades of blue in it, is why it's like that most likely.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I play 25cm/360 so never had it happen to me, the only problem I had was making small corrections with it because of the interpolated CPI steps, still feels better than any 3310 Zowie.


Anything lower than 40cm/360 caused me issues on that one. I think that the newer 3310 ones feel better if set to 500hz though.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Anything lower than 40cm/360 caused me issues on that one. I think that the newer 3310 ones feel better if set to 500hz though.


Weird, I played a very low sensitivity with my 3090 FK @ 500Hz, 450DPI (1.6 in CS:GO, 0.8 scope sens) because I AWPed a lot and never really had any noticeable problems. I may whip it back out one of these days and see if I can recreate the issue.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Weird, I played a very low sensitivity with my 3090 FK @ 500Hz, 450DPI (1.6 in CS:GO, 0.8 scope sens) because I AWPed a lot and never really had any noticeable problems. I may whip it back out one of these days and see if I can recreate the issue.


Out of interest, why did you increase your mouse sense to 25cm/360 from your low sense ? Did you start playing a different game that is more movement based and doesn't require pinpoint accuracy or did you just try it for the heck of it?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Out of interest, why did you increase your mouse sense to 25cm/360 from your low sense ? Did you start playing a different game that is more movement based and doesn't require pinpoint accuracy or did you just try it for the heck of it?


I started using a Kinzu v1 and with my sensitivity that low, the acceleration would kick in way too soon so I'd start spinning all over the place, so I just set it to what felt comfortable and didn't kick the acceleration in (I still had it kick in every now and then even at this high of a sensitivity, but I got used to it) then when I started playing Overwatch, I felt like I couldn't keep up with aiming at people so I went from 35ish cm/360 to 25cm/360.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I started using a Kinzu v1 and with my sensitivity that low, the acceleration would kick in way too soon so I'd start spinning all over the place, so I just set it to what felt comfortable and didn't kick the acceleration in (I still had it kick in every now and then even at this high of a sensitivity, but I got used to it) then when I started playing Overwatch, I felt like I couldn't keep up with aiming at people so I went from 35ish cm/360 to 25cm/360.


ah that kinda explains it, as overwatch has much faster movement involved and a lot of vertical movement as well. So the average mouse sense there is a lot higher, than counter strike or slower paced games.


----------



## yuhfimi

and so the countdown begins... im so eager to use this thing


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> and so the countdown begins... im so eager to use this thing


I know, right? I've started using my G303 again so I can make sure my muscle memory doesn't get shocked when reverting back to a lighter mouse in the G Pro. Been using the G900 religiously and I sorta got used to the 107g weight on it. It doesn't sound like much, but 20+ grams is a huge difference. I was actually overshooting the mark a lot in my aim because it's been a while since I used a mouse that was less than 90 grams. My ONLY skepticism for the G Pro is this: will it have the same QC issues with sensor rattle as it did with the G303?


----------



## ncck

No it won't it has been tested even in ino review.. no rattle at all


----------



## yuhfimi

Woah, your located in south sf too? lol same and we shall see when it comes to the qc issues but I presume there aren't going to be any


----------



## Zakman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> No it won't it has been tested even in ino review.. no rattle at all


To be fair Ino could have gotten a hand picked mouse with no QC issues at all. However I wouldn't put it past Logitech, leaders in the gaming mice industry, to not fix that sensor rattle problem.


----------



## iceskeleton

Think it is now glued on or something


----------



## Melan

No. Now it's properly heat-staked.


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> Woah, your located in south sf too? lol same and we shall see when it comes to the qc issues but I presume there aren't going to be any


lol, also south sf here (Glen Park). waiting for the e-mail that says shipped! but happy to just stop by and pick up in person... lol


----------



## yuhfimi

It really is a small world


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> It really is a small world


Wow. Yes it is a small world. That would be funny if I'm upset during a random game of BF4, yelling at my scream for getting killed, and the person who did so just so happens to live down the street from (ha ha).

And Glen Park! Awesome! The BART Station there is perfect to get off of and hit all the fancy restaurants.


----------



## yuhfimi

and that person was me wielding a god like mouse such as the g pro


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> To be fair Ino could have gotten a hand picked mouse with no QC issues at all. However I wouldn't put it past Logitech, leaders in the gaming mice industry, to not fix that sensor rattle problem.


Well, they didn't fix it in the g303.

But let's hope they learned from the past and this one is perfect in every way, without any flaws.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakman*
> 
> To be fair Ino could have gotten a hand picked mouse with no QC issues at all. However I wouldn't put it past Logitech, leaders in the gaming mice industry, to not fix that sensor rattle problem.


Lens rattle not sensor.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Well, they didn't fix it in the g303.
> 
> But let's hope they learned from the past and this one is perfect in every way, without any flaws.


It's too bad. Aside from the shape (that takes a little getting used to), the G303 is a fine mouse. Mine still rattles (did the tape paper on the bottom test already) and got tired of exchanging it at my local Best Buy (that and they seemed to have stopped stocking them on their shelves, at least at my local store)


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's too bad. Aside from the shape (that takes a little getting used to), the G303 is a fine mouse. Mine still rattles (did the tape paper on the bottom test already) and got tired of exchanging it at my local Best Buy (that and they seemed to have stopped stocking them on their shelves, at least at my local store)


Did you try returning it through Logitech? I bought a g303 at best buy and it had lens rattle. I returned it though logitech.com and they sent me one that does not have any audible rattle, and no movement when I do the tape/paint test. They also did not ask for the unit back, they just sent me a new one.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> Did you try returning it through Logitech? I bought a g303 at best buy and it had lens rattle. I returned it though logitech.com and they sent me one that does not have any audible rattle, and no movement when I do the tape/paint test. They also did not ask for the unit back, they just sent me a new one.


I'll only RMA something to Logitech if I have to. The process is a lot slower than hopping in my car and driving for 10 minutes to my local Best Buy. I RMA'd my M705 one time through Logitech and sadly enough, it took over a month for them to ship me a refurbished one.

I remember my first G900 had issues connecting wirelessly and I had to return it (only to repurchase it later). It took Logitech 2 months to finally reimburse me my refund.

Needless to say, Logitech makes great products, but their support is hit and miss (but you could pretty much say the same for any business)


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I'll only RMA something to Logitech if I have to.


Makes sense.

The lens rattle is a case of "have to" in my opinion because it was a manufacturing defect that they corrected in a later batch, if I recall correctly. The stock at Best Buy is likely still the older batch.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> *I'll only RMA something to Logitech if I have to. The process is a lot slower than hopping in my car and driving for 10 minutes to my local Best Buy*. I RMA'd my M705 one time through Logitech and sadly enough, it took over a month for them to ship me a refurbished one.
> 
> I remember my first G900 had issues connecting wirelessly and I had to return it (only to repurchase it later). It took Logitech 2 months to finally reimburse me my refund.
> 
> Needless to say, Logitech makes great products, but their support is hit and miss (but you could pretty much say the same for any business)


Depends on what you consider the process. Just RMAing a mouse with logitech takes like 2 minutes but ofc they have to send you a new one and that takes a couple of days.


----------



## ghostshade

Here in sweden the price of the G Pro was the same on the bigger online stores as logitech had on their own website so i ordered directly from them express.

still 849 sek or 99.65 dollar/ 88.59 euro is a bit high







i doubt many i know would buy a mouse for that price. (well excluding the members here that is)


----------



## VESPA5

Well, the status on my G Pro on Logitech's site changed from "Order Submitted" to "Order in Process".

In the meantime, Logitech just recently announced their 'budget' lineup with the PMW 3366 sensor with the G403 mouse. Looks very DeathAdder-like with the same looking Zowie EC2-A side buttons (that could be a bad thing). Very interesting.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Well, the status on my G Pro on Logitech's site changed from "Order Submitted" to "Order in Process".
> 
> In the meantime, Logitech just recently announced their 'budget' lineup with the PMW 3366 sensor with the G403 mouse. Looks very DeathAdder-like with the same looking Zowie EC2-A side buttons (that could be a bad thing). Very interesting.


Hm, mine says 'Delivery in package'.


----------



## ncck

Looks like g pro is officially released - however it's out of stock to new buyers probably because all of us pre-ordered the damn thing lol


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Hm, mine says 'Delivery in package'.


You are from US right? My order is still on "Order submitted" (Germany)


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> You are from US right? My order is still on "Order submitted" (Germany)


Sweden. This is the logitech eu store.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> You are from US right? My order is still on "Order submitted" (Germany)


Same for me (Greece), my g403 order however is "in process"


----------



## killuchen

So when I put in my order # it doesn't tell me the status of my order? lol


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Same for me (Greece), my g403 order however is "in process"


Well I trancelated from swedish so I guess it could mean the same thing.


----------



## ghostshade

Hum then you checked with digital river as well then Conditioned.

orderstatus: Ordern har skickats iväg

Leverans i paket

is all the info i can see as of now.


----------



## ncck

No info on mine (from US) I used the order# / password thing on digital river - is that what you guys used or did you view logitechs site directly?


----------



## ghostshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> No info on mine (from US) I used the order# / password thing on digital river - is that what you guys used or did you view logitechs site directly?


I used mailadress and last 4 digits in my card


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostshade*
> 
> I used mailadress and last 4 digits in my card


That should lead to the same place but I can't do that cause I used paypal - anyway guess this is for EU people only so far


----------



## argentum

My g403 shows order shows order in process and G Pro order submitted. Gonna be sad panda if I get G403 before Pro


----------



## VESPA5

What's interesting is that both the G403 (wired) and G Pro are the same price ($69.99 USD). Yet, I have a gut feeling they're both going to have the G303 treatment that Best Buy and Amazon sells them at ($39.99 or lower). We shall see!


----------



## Demi9OD

Putting my order number and password into the Logitech site shows "Boxed Shipment" for the G Pro. USA website, Paypal payment.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Putting my order number and password into the Logitech site shows "Boxed Shipment" for the G Pro. USA website, Paypal payment.


shows the same for both the g pro and the G403, usually they wait to charge your card, mine has been charged for the g403 already.


----------



## ncck

You are charged IMMEDIATELY with paypal purchases


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> You are charged IMMEDIATELY with paypal purchases


I know, which is why I did not use PP.


----------



## zeflow

G Pro out of stock on the US website, good sales so far !


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> G Pro out of stock on the US website, good sales so far !


Is it?? Just says 'buy now' instead of pre order on my screen. Which means it's looking like those shipping notifications should be extra soon.


----------



## Dylan Nails

any working coupons?


----------



## aayman_farzand

Once you click Buy Now, the site says it's in stock (instead of pre order). Looks like we'll be getting it very soon


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Is it?? Just says 'buy now' instead of pre order on my screen. Which means it's looking like those shipping notifications should be extra soon.


Yes, it must have just changed! Good catch.


----------



## Ryusaki




----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Yes, it must have just changed! Good catch.


Yuppp actually in stock now.


----------



## JustinSane

Surprised we haven't gotten tracking number emails yet. hmmm


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Putting my order number and password into the Logitech site shows "Boxed Shipment" for the G Pro. USA website, Paypal payment.


what does "boxed shipment" mean?


----------



## aayman_farzand

It has always said boxed shipment, however it used to say Order Submitted under status and now it says Order in process.

Unlucky timing for me, I'll be out of town 6-8th and I'm sure I won't have it by labor day.


----------



## zeflow

I suppose they won't ship until Tuesday now :[.


----------



## Dylan Nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> any working coupons?


----------



## James N

They mentioned somewhere , not before laborday. So i am assuming shortly after.


----------



## Cairn92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> ...however it used to say Order Submitted under status and now it says Order in process.


Where does it say the status? I'm not seeing it in either Order Status or Order History.

Ugh I hate waiting.


----------



## itsn0mad

RIP "shipping in late August" dream


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> RIP "shipping in late August" dream


Well it was originally shipping on sept 10th or earlier - so that will probably hold true


----------



## Klopfer

I hate that waiting more coz of that the G403 is in Stock


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrutep*
> 
> In this forum all you need to do, to get people to buy your mouse, is to say "I will make a mouse".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No special ads needed, everyone here who has "mouse ADHD" will buy everything anyways, to find out if its the GOD mouse.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*


Lmao, i am one of those guys. Preordered the Logitech G Pro, it isn't even on the way to me and already ordered the G403 as well. Writing this while using my nixeus Revel. Someone please help!


----------



## Klopfer

it's September .... and this Year I just ordered ( and have it all ) just 10 Mice ....
grmpf


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> it's September .... and this Year I just ordered ( and have it all ) just 10 Mice ....
> grmpf


Which one is your favorite so far?


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Which one is your favorite so far?


from those I bought this Year it's the DM1 Pro S , include last Year it's the EVGA X5 optical ...
for me most ergo shaped Mice are too small , coz I like to fully Palm ergo mice .... ( ~20cm Handsize )
ambi shaped mice I like more fingertip/Clawgrip ...
so, I think the G403 would be too small for me , and the G Pro could be my temporalily holy grail


----------



## VESPA5

So far, I've tried (and sold) the G303, G502, G900 and I'm just waiting on the G Pro. Of the mice I mentioned, I've kept the G303 (sensor/lens rattle and all) and the G900 (my daily driver, best all rounder). For me, my favorite mouse so far has been the G900. Not too heavy, not too light, just the right weight and size.

I have to admit, using the G900 on the Battlefield 1 Beta felt so wrong. Like, that game did not deserve a premium mouse to be used on it (ugh, why DICE, the mouse settings for that game is all botched up since the Alpha)


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So far, I've tried (and sold) the G303, G502, G900 and I'm just waiting on the G Pro. Of the mice I mentioned, I've kept the G303 (sensor/lens rattle and all) and the G900 (my daily driver, best all rounder). For me, my favorite mouse so far has been the G900. Not too heavy, not too light, just the right weight and size.
> 
> I have to admit, using the G900 on the Battlefield 1 Beta felt so wrong. Like, that game did not deserve a premium mouse to be used on it (ugh, why DICE, the mouse settings for that game is all botched up since the Alpha)


I get so much hate for saying that the ingame character responsiveness in BF1 feels like wading through mud while being drunk. And the aiming in it feels , sluggish. Don't even get me started on the weapons with rng bullet pattern and piss easy straight upwards mild recoil. The only weapons that are good are the sniper rifles and they are too easy to use as well. The whole game is casualized.

I expected a competively viable and rewarding BF1, what we got in the end was Battlefield Hardline got ****ed by Star Wars Battlefront, with WW1 weapons.

Compared to BF3 where you would master a rifle, its recoil and spread recovery to be a threat on the battlefield , BF1 feels watered down, to make it easier for the nublets. So either point and click or point and hold m1 and wait for your rng to be better than the rng of the other guy spraying at you.

It is a good casual battlefield, but whoever seeks a competitive game , that is similar to BF3. Look somewhere else.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> from those I bought this Year it's the DM1 Pro S , include last Year it's the EVGA X5 optical ...
> for me most ergo shaped Mice are too small , coz I like to fully Palm ergo mice .... ( ~20cm Handsize )
> ambi shaped mice I like more fingertip/Clawgrip ...
> so, I think the G403 would be too small for me , and the G Pro could be my temporalily holy grail


I switched from palmgrip to clawgrip for FPS games and use fingertip grip for desktop and dota 2. 21cm long and 11cm wide hands (with the thumb included). I really hope the G pro is gonna be comfortable for me. The G403 will be for everyone else who likes to use palmgrip i guess. Finally Logitech gave us 2 good mice without full metal mouse wheels and stupid shapes. Yaaayyy


----------



## whiteweazel21

So sad...it's the long weekend and already Sept 3rd ; (


----------



## Sencha

Just ordered my G pro from UK logi

IFA2016 -20%
5£-logitech

£50.99 with express shipping! happy days


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Just ordered my G pro from UK logi
> 
> IFA2016 -20%
> 5£-logitech
> 
> £50.99 with express shipping! happy days


Does this work only for uk?

I kinda want to delete my order and re-order it now. Any way to do that on a weekend with logitech? I see their phone hours are only on weekdays.


----------



## Sencha

Its EU. But if someone can check it on the US website.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Does this work only for uk?
> 
> I kinda want to delete my order and re-order it now. Any way to do that on a weekend with logitech? I see their phone hours are only on weekdays.


Worked for germany, just ordered the g403 and the pro together with the 20%, 5 euros and even got the express delivery popup (make sure adblock is disabled).
The problem is you can't cancel previous orders but the nice logitech lady told me to just refuse the packages when they arrive and I will get a full refund. So I don't have to go through the hassle of returning them.


----------



## trism

I wonder if I should buy it directly from my country or from Germany. My country: IFA2016 works, 5€ code does not so the total price is 71€ (starting price 89€). From Germany, at least until the payment, it's 58€ (starting price 79€) and there's nothing saying I couldn't order it from there. Has anyone ordered from Logitech from a different EU country they currently live in?


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> I wonder if I should buy it directly from my country or from Germany. My country: IFA2016 works, 5€ code does not so the total price is 71€ (starting price 89€). From Germany, at least until the payment, it's 58€ (starting price 79€) and there's nothing saying I couldn't order it from there. Has anyone ordered from Logitech from a different EU country they currently live in?


It doesn't matter where you order from, their warehouse is on the Netherlands and every order ships from there.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Just ordered my G pro from UK logi
> 
> IFA2016 -20%
> 5£-logitech
> 
> £50.99 with express shipping! happy days


Trying to do the same but it refuses to give me the free shipping popup, I got it first at the german page but got some kind of error :/


----------



## yinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> It doesn't matter where you order from, their warehouse is on the Netherlands and every order ships from there.


As a Dutch guy, that's good to hear


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> It doesn't matter where you order from, their warehouse is on the Netherlands and every order ships from there.


Hmm, that's odd. I wonder how it works then if I order it in the de-de page as it's cheaper. Do they send me an e-mail asking for more money later on?







I don't see why I would order anything from their fi-fi page as the prices are 10-30 euros higher.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Worked for germany, just ordered the g403 and the pro together with the 20%, 5 euros and even got the express delivery popup (make sure adblock is disabled).
> The problem is you can't cancel previous orders but the nice logitech lady told me to just refuse the packages when they arrive and I will get a full refund. So I don't have to go through the hassle of returning them.


You got someone on the phone today? May I ask where and how?


----------



## SEJB

Got it to work from Germany, 114 euros with express shipping for both the G pro and the 403, will return the one I dislike or maybe just keep it for that price.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> You got someone on the phone today? May I ask where and how?


I called their support yesterday already because I wanted to use the 5 euro code and cancel my previous G Pro order. I think they have support from monday to friday. But she couldn't help me. Could not cancel my order and could not add the coupon code to my existing order so she told me to refuse it when it arrives.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I called their support yesterday already because I wanted to use the 5 euro code and cancel my previous G Pro order. I think they have support from monday to friday. But she couldn't help me. Could not cancel my order and could not add the coupon code to my existing order so she told me to refuse it when it arrives.


Wow that's such bad service. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## LouisXIV

Just ordered with IFA2016 and 5€-LOGITECH codes as well as free express shipping.
Sums up to 58,99€, which I think is a fair price.
Very much looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## pran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Got it to work from Germany, 114 euros with express shipping for both the G pro and the 403, will return the one I dislike or maybe just keep it for that price.


How did you get it to work with free express shipping? Having the same problem you had.


----------



## SEJB

Honestly have no idea, it just popped up within minutes on the logitech DE page.


----------



## pran

Got it to work, just had to wait for the this pop up with ad block disabled.


----------



## whiteweazel21

Maybe old, but on their website it's no longer a pre-order but listed as "in stock". Maybe ship Tuesday after the holiday?


----------



## myhysae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pran*
> 
> Got it to work, just had to wait for the this pop up with ad block disabled.


Where did you get the ad? I am on the homepage and the page of the g pro and don't get it. Want to order another one with the discounts and return my pre-order.


----------



## pran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myhysae*
> 
> Where did you get the ad? I am on the homepage and the page of the g pro and don't get it. Want to order another one with the discounts and return my pre-order.


In that screen


----------



## okaz

I just pre-ordered the mouse again. About €56 with the rebates plus I get express shipping. When I bought it on the Swedish site a couple of weeks go it was 850 kr which is €89 with standard shipping.

Too good to pass up. I will just return the other mouse if they won't cancel the pre-order.


----------



## okaz

.


----------



## CookieBook

@Ino.

How is the coating/gripping material compared to the one that Mionix uses?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieBook*
> 
> @Ino.
> 
> How is the coating/gripping material compared to the one that Mionix uses?


It's more rough and offers more grip. Mionix is more silky smooth imo. I love the surface of the Pro


----------



## CookieBook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It's more rough and offers more grip. Mionix is more silky smooth imo. I love the surface of the Pro


Is it sticky like the Mionix?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieBook*
> 
> Is it sticky like the Mionix?


No, not at all.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> No, not at all.


Now that you tested both, which one do you prefer G403 or G Pro?


----------



## jsx3

He's had 403 as long as the G pro ;p Pretty sure he prefers pro due to subjective reasons.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Now that you tested both, which one do you prefer G403 or G Pro?


He prefers the pro. He said so on stream.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Now that you tested both, which one do you prefer G403 or G Pro?


I've had both for the same time pretty much and I always preferred the G Pro


----------



## qsxcv

wireless on g403 is super convenient for my laptop and unlike g900 i won't get weird looks for using it at my office


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> wireless on g403 is super convenient for my laptop and unlike g900 i won't get weird looks for using it at my office


That's one reason why I was thinking about the G403 wireless over the wired. I have a desktop and laptop setup in one room that I switch between. I could have the wireless setup on the laptop and the wire on the desktop. When I am playing seriously I can remove the battery.


----------



## gene-z

Is Logitech shipping orders? I noticed the pre-order button is now "Buy now".


----------



## SEJB

Probably shipping out Monday.


----------



## gourami

anyone having problems with the IFA2016 code? i apply it and it shows the updated price, but when i go to checkout it shows 79.99€
i tried on the "rest of europe" site and the german one, same result


----------



## Klopfer

sometimes the codes didnt work ... just wait a bit or delete cache ...


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Probably shipping out Monday.


Labor day?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Labor day?


Makes sense, if the delivery is soon after


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Makes sense, if the delivery is soon after


Wouldn't that be a day off, so it couldn't ship then?


----------



## Ginyan

Seems like a good mouse. I just wish there was a version with the same shape and sensor where they went for minimum weight, no side buttons or RGB etc. I'm using G100s with removed weight because of how light it is. G pro is interesting due to the sensor but I'm hesitant to get it due to the 20% more weight compared to G100s :/


----------



## Dylan Nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginyan*
> 
> Seems like a good mouse. I just wish there was a version with the same shape and sensor where they went for minimum weight, no side buttons or RGB etc. I'm using G100s with removed weight because of how light it is. G pro is interesting due to the sensor but I'm hesitant to get it due to the 20% more weight compared to G100s :/


Same, i would prefer no dpi and no side buttons and no led strip but this is the best we'll get


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginyan*
> 
> Seems like a good mouse. I just wish there was a version with the same shape and sensor where they went for minimum weight, no side buttons or RGB etc. I'm using G100s with removed weight because of how light it is. G pro is interesting due to the sensor but I'm hesitant to get it due to the 20% more weight compared to G100s :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> Same, i would prefer no dpi and no side buttons and no led strip but this is the best we'll get


I wonder if you could 3d print a replacement piece for the logo area to reduce weight. At least you could remove the side buttons if you really want (I did that with some of my Zowies).


----------



## whiteweazel21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I've had both for the same time pretty much and I always preferred the G Pro


Is that mostly a shape thing? Have you tried both wires and wireless 403? Which would you prefer in a contest of wireless, the g403 vs g900 (looks aside)?


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginyan*
> 
> Seems like a good mouse. I just wish there was a version with the same shape and sensor where they went for minimum weight, no side buttons or RGB etc. I'm using G100s with removed weight because of how light it is. G pro is interesting due to the sensor but I'm hesitant to get it due to the 20% more weight compared to G100s :/


the lights and side buttons don't weigh that much btw.

see the posts on this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1608862/logitech-g-pro-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/200_50#post_25443541

i'll probably remove the logo area and use the mouse like that since I don't put my palm on the mouse.


----------



## gourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> sometimes the codes didnt work ... just wait a bit or delete cache ...


ended up just checking out without creating an account and the codes worked.


----------



## coldc0ffee

edit: backplate is 12g...hmmm...might do this but idk if I would like looking at a pcb


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> edit: backplate is 12g...hmmm...might do this but idk if I would like looking at a pcb


doesn't matter what it looks like.

all that matters is the


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> Wouldn't that be a day off, so it couldn't ship then?


I'm in Europe, Monday is a normal day for us.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> doesn't matter what it looks like.
> 
> all that matters is the


Lmaoooo


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Is that mostly a shape thing? Have you tried both wires and wireless 403? Which would you prefer in a contest of wireless, the g403 vs g900 (looks aside)?


Yes, it's purely a shape thing. In that contest I would prefer the G900, because it's closer to my shape preference, however I would still rather use the G403 wired because it's lighter.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Yes, it's purely a shape thing. In that contest I would prefer the G900, because it's closer to my shape preference, however I would still rather use the G403 wired because it's lighter.


I wonder if Cloud9 have the G403 to use. I think I saw Stewie using the G900 at the Northern Arena LAN instead of the Pro.


----------



## equlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I wonder if Cloud9 have the G403 to use. I think I saw Stewie using the G900 at the Northern Arena LAN instead of the Pro.


Im pretty sure autimantic was using the g403 when stewie was using the gpro before the nda was up.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> doesn't matter what it looks like.
> 
> all that matters is the


I'm dead xD


----------



## Aventadoor

Does the G Pro feel alot narrower then a G100s?
The Pro seems to have a smaller footprint then G100s


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginyan*
> 
> Seems like a good mouse. I just wish there was a version with the same shape and sensor where they went for minimum weight, no side buttons or RGB etc. I'm using G100s with removed weight because of how light it is. G pro is interesting due to the sensor but I'm hesitant to get it due to the 20% more weight compared to G100s :/


I'd take 20 % more weight vs a bad sensor with low max speed any day of the week. 83g is nothing.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

And sensor position improved. And M12 can be activated slightly closer to the middle of the mouse.


----------



## nyshak

Logitech G Shop in DE said "in stock" so I ordered it from there now. Lets see what happens next week.


----------



## SevenFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Logitech G Shop in DE said "in stock" so I ordered it from there now. Lets see what happens next week.


Same here - additionally with express shipping (kinda expensive though - hopefully it´s worth it)


----------



## myhysae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SevenFreak*
> 
> Same here - additionally with express shipping (kinda expensive though - hopefully it´s worth it)


I would say you should order it once more with free express shipping (you can wait for a popup ad if you are viewing your cart)


----------



## Shogoki

Something i haven't read or heard in any G Pro review; Seems like they made the space between M1 and M2 reachable with your middle finger, can you really put three fingers on the top of the mouse ? The middle finger sitting right on the front of the scroll wheel ? That clearly wasn't possible with the G303 (gap between M1 & M2 too small), or the G100s (No gap)


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Something i haven't read or heard in any G Pro review; Seems like they made the space between M1 and M2 reachable with your middle finger, can you really put three fingers on the top of the mouse ? The middle finger sitting right on the front of the scroll wheel ? That clearly wasn't possible with the G303 (gap between M1 & M2 too small), or the G100s (No gap)


I did that with the G100s and the G303.

Look at the pictures, you can see that it is possible like you can do with the FK.


----------



## yoomy

G Pro and G403 will arrive tomorrow, got my UPS tracking.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> G Pro and G403 will arrive tomorrow, got my UPS tracking.


If you have an EC1-A, can you compare it to the g403 and how it feels on the palm?


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> If you have an EC1-A, can you compare it to the g403 and how it feels on the palm?


Only have the EC2-A


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> G Pro and G403 will arrive tomorrow, got my UPS tracking.


I also just got the confirmation that the mouse has been shipped and is on the way to me via UPS. It is supposed to arrive tomorrow. HYPE


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I just got the confirmation that the mouse has been shipped and is on the way to me via UPS. It is supposed to arrive tomorrow. HYPE


You live in US or EU? If US, I'm super jealous. Still haven't got my email yet


----------



## James N

EU


----------



## SynergyCB

Ahhh ok. Its seems EU people are getting their email confirmations now. Us Americans have to wait til tomorrow.














Damn you Labor Day lol


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Ahhh ok. Its seems EU people are getting their email confirmations now. Us Americans have to wait to tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Labor Day lol


Forreal! I keep checking my email and nothing.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Ahhh ok. Its seems EU people are getting their email confirmations now. Us Americans have to wait to tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Labor Day lol


Gosh Darn It!

I hope we in Canada get it as well...

I should have stayed in EU!!


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Forreal! I keep checking my email and nothing.


Bummer, probably wont get the emails till tomorrow in US. On an unrelated note, did you ever have an imeem music account? There was a guy there with your name that had the best playlists haha.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> Bummer, probably wont get the emails till tomorrow in US. On an unrelated note, did you ever have an imeem music account? There was a guy there with your name that had the best playlists haha.


Hopefully its for sure tomorrow.
Yes I am mksteez from imeem. Hella old school haha.


----------



## falcon26

I assume the G Pro is smaller than the the G403 wired?


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I assume the G Pro is smaller than the the G403 wired?


The dimensions would make it seem that way at least.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I assume the G Pro is smaller than the the G403 wired?


This post here has comparison pictures of the two:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/560#post_25486946


----------



## eXellenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I also just got the confirmation that the mouse has been shipped and is on the way to me via UPS. It is supposed to arrive tomorrow. HYPE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> G Pro and G403 will arrive tomorrow, got my UPS tracking
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> G Pro and G403 will arrive tomorrow, got my UPS tracking.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure buddy? I ordered both in one order and will receive only the g pro... you should check your shipping email from logitech. in this email I see that they will ship the g403 later and it is not shipped yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXellenty*
> 
> You sure buddy? I ordered both in one order and will receive only the g pro... you should check your shipping email from logitech. in this email I see that they will ship the g403 later and it is not shipped yet.


Yes sadly you are right


----------



## tofunator

Shahzam is playing with the G Pro on stream atm


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tofunator*
> 
> Shahzam is playing with the G Pro on stream atm


He recently signed on with Echo Fox and uses a ZA13. I'm sure he's not endorsed or he wouldn't have done a G-Pro stream. Did anyone catch what he thought at end of stream after he was done playing with it for a while?


----------



## James N

And it is here. It arrived together with the Glorious XXL . Coming from a Zowie ZA/FK2 using clawgrip i can say this mouse is super comfy and i can even somewhat palm it despite my hands being quite big.

I might use some griptape on the sides though because the sides are rounded outwards instead of flat (would have been better if the sides were similar to the G303). Other than that, amazing. Can't wait for the G403 to arrive.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> And it is here. It arrived together with the Glorious XXL . Coming from a Zowie ZA/FK2 using clawgrip i can say this mouse is super comfy and i can even somewhat palm it despite my hands being quite big.
> 
> I might use some griptape on the sides though because the sides are rounded outwards instead of flat (would have been better if the sides were similar to the G303). Other than that, amazing. Can't wait for the G403 to arrive.


you've received your g pro? you in EU or NA?


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I might use some griptape on the sides though because the sides are rounded outwards instead of flat (would have been better if the sides were similar to the G303). Other than that, amazing. Can't wait for the G403 to arrive.


Hold the phone here. In all pictures, the G Pro sides appear flat and even slightly G303-esque. I own a G303 and the sides are: \ /

Are you telling me the G Pro's sides are: ( ) ?


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Hold the phone here. In all pictures, the G Pro sides appear flat and even slightly G303-esque. I own a G303 and the sides are: \ /
> 
> Are you telling me the G Pro's sides are: ( ) ?


I think he is not talking vertically. Or if he is then I'm pretty sure it is ) (.


----------



## karod

I also think it is ( ) shaped when viewed from the top.


----------



## James N

Nah , it is shaped like this \ / . But the sides itself are rounded, hard to explain. You can see it better on this picture.

And yea, i am from Europe.

It still feels really good despite me having pretty big hands (I was never able to use smaller mice with a clawgrip because my hands are 21cm long and 11.5cm wide). But it forces my clawgrip into something somewhat awkward looking. Unless that is normal. I have to hold my pinky like this. Also, maybe it is just me but it feels like the mouse feel more raw to me when used at 500hz instead of 1000hz.


Other than that, this will be my main mouse from now on.


----------



## yoomy

First Impression:
+ great build quality
+ all buttons feel great
+ cable much better than g303
+ love the scroll wheel
- shape (really hoped it would feel the same as my old MX300 or G3)

Will have to give the shape some hours of gameplay now, it feels a little flat to me.


----------



## karod

There already were pics by qsxcv earlier on, where you can see the rounded sides.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> There already were pics by qsxcv earlier on, where you can see the rounded sides.


Yea, i mean the shape is still great. It is just that if the sides would have been flat like on the G303, it would be so much easier to pick it up. It is still the best mouse i have owned so far. And i have quite the selection. Can't wait for the G403.


----------



## ghostshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> And it is here. It arrived together with the Glorious XXL . Coming from a Zowie ZA/FK2 using clawgrip i can say this mouse is super comfy and i can even somewhat palm it despite my hands being quite big.
> 
> I might use some griptape on the sides though because the sides are rounded outwards instead of flat (would have been better if the sides were similar to the G303). Other than that, amazing. Can't wait for the G403 to arrive.


Huh?

g303 curve inwards in the front.



Its on of the main reasons i cant even grip the mouse at all with my grip.

A flat side on a mouse would be more akin to a zowie FK1.



How do you mean its rounded outwards?

if anything it curve inwards in the front just like most mice.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostshade*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> g303 curve inwards in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Its on of the main reasons i cant even grip the mouse at all with my grip.
> 
> A flat side on a mouse would be more akin to a zowie FK1.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you mean its rounded outwards?
> 
> if anything it curve inwards in the front just like most mice.


Have you not read my post? I am not talking about the top down shape. I am talking about the sides itself being rounded instead of being flat. I even provided pictures where you can see it. It is not a big thing, it just would have been nicer with flat sides, for lifting it.


----------



## ghostshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Have you not read my post? I am not talking about the top down shape. I am talking about the sides itself being rounded instead of being flat. I even provided pictures where you can see it. It is not a big thing, it just would have been nicer with flat sides, for lifting it.


i read you post but i misunderstood what you meant. I thought you where speaking about the total width of the mouse from one side to the other.

Now with the picture its clearer.

I can live with the slight rounded sides but i would also have preferred a more flat surface to grip.

I have 3 fingers on top of the mouse and "steer" with my thumb and pinky so any mouse with a to aggressive outward or inward curve are next to impossible for me to use.


----------



## Demi9OD

C'mon Logitech, I can't wait to return this freaking 303 to Best Buy, send out the Pro to 'murica addresses!


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostshade*
> 
> i read you post but i misunderstood what you meant. I thought you where speaking about the total width of the mouse from one side to the other.
> 
> Now with the picture its clearer.
> 
> I can live with the slight rounded sides but i would also have preferred a more flat surface to grip.
> 
> I have 3 fingers on top of the mouse and "steer" with my thumb and pinky so any mouse with a to aggressive outward or inward curve are next to impossible for me to use.


The grip that you describe sounds like the one Ino. is using. And it is his favorite mouse. So i think the G Pro will work fine for you.

The G303 didn't work at all for me, but the Pro is usable in all 3 griptypes for me (although clawgrip works best for me). Even my sister with her tiny hands likes it and she thinks it is really comfortable.


----------



## deepor

I also got the mouse today. I have the same impression about the sides. Especially towards the front, it feels somewhat like ( ). In the middle, it's more like \ /. The G303 feels much easier to lift to me as well.

I think I changed my grip compared to the past after using the G303 a lot. In the past, I had my hand more stretched out and flat. With the G303, I have my hand in a claw shape and the ring finger curved inwards to get under the right side of the mouse. That made the G303 easy to lift but that isn't the case on the G Pro. I'll see what happens after a while of using the G Pro. I guess my hand will start using it differently with a more straight ring finger, which wasn't possible at all with the G303.


----------



## StillBlaze

Ordered mine on 19th of August, France. Have not had any emails since the confirming payment/order email. The findmyorder.com link just says Order Status : Transmitted Command


----------



## Huzzaa

Well mine came through and arrives on Friday.

Estonia, eastern Europe.

Coming from the Netherlands.

Hype!!


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzaa*
> 
> Well mine came through and arrives on Friday.
> 
> Estonia, eastern Europe.
> 
> Coming from the Netherlands.
> 
> Hype!!


How long ago did you get these email/info?


----------



## Ihateallmice

some are probably paying 100+ euros for quicker shipping.


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> How long ago did you get these email/info?


Yesterday.

I paid the default price. No faster shipping.


----------



## ghostshade

Dunno why you get so much more detailed information then i receive.

I can only see that my order is sent......


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihateallmice*
> 
> some are probably paying 100+ euros for quicker shipping.


I bought it without express, got it today


----------



## killuchen

Anybody from the US receive their mouse yet? I don't think they ship on Labor day lol


----------



## sledgefinn

I pre-ordered mine minutes after it was put up on their website, and opted for the express shipping. Still no word, but they are probably going to ship out today, considering EU customers have already received theirs. I'm in U.S, btw.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledgefinn*
> 
> I pre-ordered mine minutes after it was put up on their website, and opted for the express shipping. Still no word, but they are probably going to ship out today, considering EU customers have already received theirs. I'm in U.S, btw.


Good to know thank you!


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> There already were pics by qsxcv earlier on, where you can see the rounded sides.


Wow, that is really stupid. Probably gonna be less comfortable and harder to pick up than the G100s.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihateallmice*
> 
> some are probably paying 100+ euros for quicker shipping.


Why... lmao


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Why... lmao


Obsession


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> I bought it without express, got it today


So that's 2 without express shipping that already recieved it. Why do you have to be so ******ed logitech.


----------



## john88

Cmon Logitech, send them shipping confirmations for the US already!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SynergyCB

All these people getting their G Pro already, while I continue to stare at my email waiting for my confirmation and shipping number. FeelsBadMan


----------



## Demi9OD

I just ordered an Nixeus Revel Prime 1-day so I have a box to open tomorrow. This is your fault Logitech and OCN.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I just ordered an Nixeus Revel Prime 1-day so I have a box to open tomorrow. This is your fault Logitech and OCN.


Wat?


----------



## sledgefinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> All these people getting their G Pro already, while I continue to stare at my email waiting for my confirmation and shipping number. FeelsBadMan


I am doing the exact same thing, and feel ridiculous doing it. The more I check, the faster it is going to arrive, right? RIGHT?!?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Wat?


Box opening jealousy. But honestly, I am afraid the G-Pro will be too small based on the G303 I tried over the weekend, and I need something to hold me over for a month until the G403 is released state side.


----------



## taengoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> All these people getting their G Pro already, while I continue to stare at my email waiting for my confirmation and shipping number. FeelsBadMan


Same here...


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I also got the mouse today. I have the same impression about the sides. Especially towards the front, it feels somewhat like ( ). In the middle, it's more like \ /. The G303 feels much easier to lift to me as well.
> 
> I think I changed my grip compared to the past after using the G303 a lot. In the past, I had my hand more stretched out and flat. With the G303, I have my hand in a claw shape and the ring finger curved inwards to get under the right side of the mouse. That made the G303 easy to lift but that isn't the case on the G Pro. I'll see what happens after a while of using the G Pro. I guess my hand will start using it differently with a more straight ring finger, which wasn't possible at all with the G303.


More reports about bad sides... it's the kind of thing you can hardly judge until you've used it for a couple weeks, but still...


----------



## James N

The sides aren't bad. They could have been better, but they aren't bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Box opening jealousy. But honestly, I am afraid the G-Pro will be too small based on the G303 I tried over the weekend, and I need something to hold me over for a month until the G403 is released state side.


The G303 was too small for me and the shape was awful (in my opinion). The G Pro somehow works, even though i am used to bigger mice like ZA-11, EC1A, Deathadder and such.

Although i use the G Pro strictly with fingertip grip for browsing / Dota . And Clawgrip for FPS games. I could palm it, but claw just works best with it. My hands are quite big as well.

So if you want a fingertip/clawgrip mouse = G Pro . Palm/Claw = G403 (at least that is my impression)

The Nixeus Revel is a really good mouse to use, till your G403 arrives.


----------



## bob333

I wish the scroll wheel was more rounded like on pretty much all mice I've used, rather than having this "sharp" edge.


----------



## myhysae

Just received mine (Germany) without express shipping aswell. I dislike the cable, it is too stiff for my taste. The buttons and the shape are an absolute dream though!


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myhysae*
> 
> Just received mine (Germany) without express shipping aswell. I dislike the cable, it is too stiff for my taste. The buttons and the shape are an absolute dream though!


The cable could have been better. But at least it is not as stiff as the G303 cable, that would have been awful. I just taped it to the right side of my monitor. Doesn't bother me at all now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob333*
> 
> I wish the scroll wheel was more rounded like on pretty much all mice I've used, rather than having this "sharp" edge.


Really? I prefer it this way, it gives you so much more control now.


----------



## SynergyCB

Finally!!! Just got my UPS tracking number. Hopefully I get it by Friday.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Finally!!! Just got my UPS tracking number. Hopefully I get it by Friday.


NA or EU


----------



## john88

Are you in the US?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SynergyCB

US, Live in SoCal


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> US, Live in SoCal


Okay, I live in San Francisco and pre-ordered within an hour of it being on their website. Mine still hasn't shipped.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> Okay, I live in San Francisco and pre-ordered within an hour of it being on their website. Mine still hasn't shipped.


You should get it by today. I pre-ordered within an hour aswell.


----------



## Sencha

UK, express shipping, no dispatch

Foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Shogoki

I want this mouse but i bought the G303 in April. And the difference between the two is so small. First world problems i guess.


----------



## john88

I wonder what state logitech ships these from. Anyone know?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## myhysae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> The cable could have been better. But at least it is not as stiff as the G303 cable, that would have been awful. I just taped it to the right side of my monitor. Doesn't bother me at all now.
> Really? I prefer it this way, it gives you so much more control now.


I know, that was the reason I didn't use the g303. As it stands right now, this mouse is awesome all around, the exception being the cable. It's sad, but currenly unusable for me until they offer mouse feet so
that I can switch the cable to a paracord.


----------



## MasterBash

As soon as price drops in canada I will buy it... I don't wanna spend 100$ for this, yet. I am thinking about buying the G900/G403/G Pro to try them all out, if I can get them at a good price eventually.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> As soon as price drops in canada I will buy it... I don't wanna spend 100$ for this, yet. I am thinking about buying the G900/G403/G Pro to try them all out, if I can get them at a good price eventually.


I'd feel bad letting an excellent mouse rotting in a desk drawer.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> UK, express shipping, no dispatch
> 
> Foreveralone.jpg


It's ok, we're in this together *hug* clearly Logitech does not approve of Brexit


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myhysae*
> 
> I know, that was the reason I didn't use the g303. As it stands right now, this mouse is awesome all around, the exception being the cable. It's sad, but currenly unusable for me until they offer mouse feet so
> that I can switch the cable to a paracord.


Can't you just remove the braid from the cable? I thought that was pretty easy. I haven't done it myself so I might be wrong ofc.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Can't you just remove the braid from the cable? I thought that was pretty easy. I haven't done it myself so I might be wrong ofc.


Replacing cable is much, much easier and nicer than debraiding. I'd just wait for ceesa or other paracord cable.


----------



## myhysae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Can't you just remove the braid from the cable? I thought that was pretty easy. I haven't done it myself so I might be wrong ofc.


This might be a thing, but I will have to wait for the g403 to arrive, so that I can decide which one to keep


----------



## ncck

Well I sent in an e-mail for the g pro to be cancelled .. but guess it was too late cause i just got shipping info for it







So I'm not even sure if I should try it or just return it right away - cause I'm back using the SS rival until the g403 comes and immediately despite the g303 being a better sensor/click - I play way better with the rival cause it's just bigger.. tracking is much easier when I have a lot of the mouse in my hand.. idk man... lmao my muscle memory is going to hate me

I have standard shipping so Idk if it will come this week or next


----------



## JustinSane

Has anyone that pre-ordered in the US still not gotten their tracking email yet? Maybe I put my order in too soon the night it was announced. Still "Boxed Shipment" for me.


----------



## zeflow

Are you in the US ncck?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Are you in the US ncck?


ncck is UK and only SynergyCB has reported getting shipping info in the US.


----------



## john88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Has anyone that pre-ordered in the US still not gotten their tracking email yet? Maybe I put my order in too soon the night it was announced. Still "Boxed Shipment" for me.


No tracking info for me yet, in southern california. Pre-ordered 8/16









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Are you in the US ncck?


Yeah I'm in east US and ordered on 8/16 for the g pro - got my tracking at around 2 pm eastern. I paid with paypal (was charged immediately) I actually tried to cancel this order but it seems it shipped before they could do so.. guess I'll fool around with it until the 403 comes


----------



## zeflow

Yeah i order mine at 7am MTN on 8/16. Still no shipping info :[. Was hoping to game with it this weekend because I'm out of town all next week for work.

Edit: Just got confirmation!


----------



## discoprince

nothing for me, EST pre-ordered on the 16th guest checkout


----------



## hslayer

Got shipping confirmation for 2 orders that I made on 9/02

Using free standard shipping and located in US


----------



## whiteweazel21

w00t w00t, got tracking ~4:32pm eastern. 'murrica.

P.S. expedited shipping, hope to get it in 2 days


----------



## john88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Has anyone that pre-ordered in the US still not gotten their tracking email yet? Maybe I put my order in too soon the night it was announced. Still "Boxed Shipment" for me.
> 
> 
> 
> No tracking info for me yet, in southern california. Pre-ordered 8/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Finally got my shipping confirmation!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## b0z0

I preordered mine right when it was announced. Still shows Boxed Shipment


----------



## herbal718

Got my tracking number for the G Pro. Waiting for the 403, I'm in the US.


----------



## yoomy

Observation: The buttons of my G Pro are even easier to press than the g303. Especially the right button goes off by accident sometimes.


----------



## yukino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Observation: The buttons of my G Pro are even easier to press than the g303. Especially the right button goes off by accident sometimes.


+ .. i want my g303 clicks.









My grip, maybe it's useful for some of you.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Observation: The buttons of my G Pro are even easier to press than the g303. Especially the right button goes off by accident sometimes.


I would say they are about the same (using the G303 at work). Some felt the clicks of the Pro to be harder, but I can't say that for mine. I also accidentally click the right click sometimes coming from the Aurora. Have to get used to that a bit.


----------



## yoomy

I also need to give the mouse a lot more hours of play, currently the shape of the g303 feels like home to me, been using 302 or 303 for over a year. But I remember it did not feel any good at the start.


----------



## MedRed

got my shipment notification! #happydance


----------



## Skylit

Hmm. I liked 302/303, but would develop cramps when it came to 30+ minutes of gaming. This shape took no adjustment coming from g900, but I'm generally used to heavier (100-110g) and prefer designs that contour better to my hand. PGM is like.. "It works" and that's that, though I do lack what I was previously used to if that makes sense?

My biggest dislikes with Logitech PGM are:

-The side buttons and how narrow they are. I also wouldn't mind right side buttons, but that would require a redesign of buttons themselves. Gripping from a left hand perspective is slightly annoying.

-Stress relief is too thick in conjunction with braided cable (Chris told me supplier issue and couldn't be changed). Braided cable is ok, but subjectiveness all around.

-Doesn't feel like a premium (70 usd - 80 euro) product. *Don't get me wrong here.* I'm sure its 100x better than a "finalmouse" (never tried nor do I want to) or other off brand looking to cash in on "ESPORTS!!!!", but relative to G403, it doesn't really shine. I received both mice at same time and was jerking off to 403 more so than the PGM, though the initial prototype was perceptively worse. 2nd prototype fixed minor perceptive aspects to a point where I really liked it. It's just pricing seems off when you compare to other logitech products, though I guess "ESPORTS!"









That's my legitimate opinion. Good mouse in a skewed market.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

LGPGM


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> Finally got my shipping confirmation!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## killuchen

Got my shipping and it will be here tomorrow! Whoooo. I live in Florida btw


----------



## itsn0mad

Got my shipping confirmation!

...aaaaaand UPS is telling me I can't track it unless I sign up. Weird.


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Got my shipping and it will be here tomorrow! Whoooo. I live in Florida btw


well, I ordered within an hour of being able to order and picked express shipping. they haven't even charged my credit card yet. I live in San Francisco. At this point, doubt it will go out today.


----------



## Adexus

Still on Order Submitted here in the UK.

I've had the G303 for about a week and I like the shape of it aside from the butt of it digs into my hand which can be uncomfortable, if that was round then it would be nigh on perfect so this will probably be going back if I prefer the G Pro.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashbury*
> 
> well, I ordered within an hour of being able to order and picked express shipping. they haven't even charged my credit card yet. I live in San Francisco. At this point, doubt it will go out today.


Damn i ordered it around the same time as you as well. My card hasn't been charged yet but I did just get a tracking from UPS.


----------



## ncck

Anything got tracking with delivery date info who didn't use express shipping? Just curious if it will arrive before the end of the week


----------



## whiteweazel21

Next day air saver, nice!


----------



## bittersweets

I got my tracking #, ordered express either last night or the night before


----------



## daniel0731ex

Just got my number 22 minutes ago.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Once mine arrives i will try it out. If it's a no go for me i'll either send it back or sale it to someone.


----------



## popups

The level of excitement and anticipation here is reminiscent of a child counting the days or hours left until Christmas. I wonder if that is only happening with the OC and competitive communities.


----------



## munchzilla

I G O T M Y S H I P P I N G C O N F I R M A T I O N !









(Canada)


----------



## dutC4

Got a tracking code for my G Pros, I live in Arkansas. I didn't play with coupons so I just have normal shipping. Doesn't say when I'll get it, just "Order Processed: Ready for UPS" @ 6 PM.

Hope I see it before the weekend hits.


----------



## VESPA5

Finally got my shipping confirmation as well. I'm going to keep my level of anticipation at bay. High expectations can ruin the experience of a new mouse (like I did with my G900, then again, if I'm dishing out that much for a mouse, I can't help but have high expectations).

I am hoping this is going to be my daily driver. I've been gaming with my G303 for the last few days just to re-acclimate my muscle memory to the lightness of the G Pro. After gaming on the G900 (107g) for a while, 85+ grams actually feels very featherweight (I also noticed how I was able to react quicker in FPS games using a lighter mouse). The thing about UPS Ground is it's a 2-3 day max wait here in the U.S. That and mine shipped from Newark, CA which is 45 minutes away from where I live. I can't wait till mine arrives!


----------



## zeflow

Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 09/07/2016, by 3:00 P.M

YESSSSS

Looks like they ship from Memphis.


----------



## john88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Finally got my shipping confirmation as well. I'm going to keep my level of anticipation at bay. High expectations can ruin the experience of a new mouse (like I did with my G900, then again, if I'm dishing out that much for a mouse, I can't help but have high expectations).
> 
> I am hoping this is going to be my daily driver. I've been gaming with my G303 for the last few days just to re-acclimate my muscle memory to the lightness of the G Pro. After gaming on the G900 (107g) for a while, 85+ grams actually feels very featherweight (I also noticed how I was able to react quicker in FPS games using a lighter mouse). The thing about UPS Ground is it's a 2-3 day max wait here in the U.S. That and mine shipped from Newark, CA which is 45 minutes away from where I live. I can't wait till mine arrives!


Mine is shipping from Memphis Tennessee to California, good thing i did express, might have it tomorrow. Weird mine didnt ship from Newark...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobFSGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The level of excitement and anticipation here is reminiscent of a child counting the days or hours left until Christmas. I wonder if that is only happening with the OC and competitive communities.


Reminds me of Head-Fi with all that noise when new product is about to ship. The only thing is missing is the posted screenshots of tracking info every 5 min and ppl circle jerking non stop.

Kinda expected better of people here on OCN.


----------



## Ashbury

Finally! Shipping from Memphis, TN - scheduled to arrive by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Maximillion

My unit is scheduled for tomorrow as well


----------



## ncck

Anyone with ground shipping got any info on date? Mine is still on electronic label.. afraid I won't see it until monday next week or later







Anyway not the biggest deal cause I'm more hyped for the 403


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Anyone with ground shipping got any info on date? Mine is still on electronic label.. afraid I won't see it until monday next week or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway not the biggest deal cause I'm more hyped for the 403


Standard shipping, tracking info Tuesday evening, expected arrival Thursday afternoon. US midwest.
Hopefully that info is right, had to sign up for UPS' trash to see that info (why couldn't USPS ship it







)


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Anyone with ground shipping got any info on date? Mine is still on electronic label.. afraid I won't see it until monday next week or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway not the biggest deal cause I'm more hyped for the 403


Im from Cali and mine is shipping from Memphis, TN

Scheduled Delivery: Monday, 09/12/2016


----------



## MedRed

arriving Thursday


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Anyone with ground shipping got any info on date? Mine is still on electronic label.. afraid I won't see it until monday next week or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway not the biggest deal cause I'm more hyped for the 403


I'm ground and mine departed Memphis tonight at 10:45 CST and is scheduled to arrive by end of day tomorrow, but I live in Arkansas.


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutC4*
> 
> I'm ground and mine departed Memphis tonight at 10:45 CST and is scheduled to arrive by end of day tomorrow, but I live in Arkansas.


Mine is shipping from Memphis tonight too and arriving tomorrow, I live in MN.

SO HYPEEEEEE! Can't wait for 403 :3


----------



## tirmsu

Mine departed from Memphis and says it's arriving tomorrow?! And I live in Toronto, Canada, so it's kinda hard to believe


----------



## datmitxguy

Yesterday I found out how much I really missed my Logitech G1. The Pro is perfect for me.


----------



## ncck

Just got updated mine is coming thursday - this is with the slower free shipping option


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Just got updated mine is coming thursday - this is with the slower free shipping option


Quote:


> Scheduled Delivery:
> Thursday, 09/08/2016, By End of Day
> 
> Last Location:
> Departed - Memphis, TN, United States, Wednesday, 09/07/2016


Same.


----------



## keoz

Still no shipment confirmation, pre-ordered day 1, Sweden. Guess there's no priority at all for those ordering early, it's just random. Makes me kind of mad.


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keoz*
> 
> Still no shipment confirmation, pre-ordered day 1, Sweden. Guess there's no priority at all for those ordering early, it's just random. Makes me kind of mad.


*** i ordered my mouse on friday, and they shipped it the same day, and it will arrive today.. (also sweden) weird one logitech..


----------



## Ryusaki

Pre ordered on 16 august canceld it on last friday and placed a new order with all the discounts. Still nothing FeelsBadMan


----------



## keoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> *** i ordered my mouse on friday, and they shipped it the same day, and it will arrive today.. (also sweden) weird one logitech..


So weird. Can't find any way to contact them either cause their support site is a mess. Really unproffessional for a company this size.


----------



## okaz

I emailed them 6 days ago ([email protected]) no answer yet.

You have to call them basically.

And yes, really unprofessional that they don't answer emails or even give you a ticket number or something.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keoz*
> 
> Still no shipment confirmation, pre-ordered day 1, Sweden. Guess there's no priority at all for those ordering early, it's just random. Makes me kind of mad.


Yea, such bad service.


----------



## tenminutemailer

I ordered the g403 and gpro saturday, with all the promos from the german logitech webshop, got tracking for gpro monday and received the gpro tuesday. (the Netherlands) No sign of the G403 yet.
I cut the leds and removed the dpi button, and with a precision knife I carefully removed the mousefeet grooves and the circular mousefoot entirely. (I use a hard pad)
Finally, I put a paracord cable on it, it's ~80 grams on my scale and it feels amazing


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> I ordered the g403 and gpro saturday, with all the promos from the german logitech webshop, got tracking for gpro monday and received the gpro tuesday. (the Netherlands) No sign of the G403 yet.
> I cut the leds and removed the dpi button, and with a precision knife I carefully removed the mousefeet grooves and the circular mousefoot entirely. (I use a hard pad)
> Finally, I put a paracord cable on it, it's ~80 grams on my scale and it feels amazing


Pics!!!!!!


----------



## Ryusaki

Same here I emailed customercare and no reply yet. I even called Logitech ( the Netherlands) what I got was a tech guy and I asked if I can speak with one of their employees that are handeling these orders. The tech guy said it was not possible only through email..
And he was also not in the position to assist me further.


----------



## Sencha

10 years ago their cs was amazing. Clearly costs have been cut. It's a shame


----------



## dlano

Ordered early on the 16th, express shipping and nothing yet in the UK, little disappointing it seems they're shipping at random rather than first come first serve.

The 10th was the date floating around first so I'm not too bothered yet, I'll just blame it on brexit like everyone else in the UK about anything.


----------



## tenminutemailer

Anything specific you want pictures of? like the scale?
You can still see the marks on the bottom where the lines used to be, I still need to go over the grooves around the center some more, perhaps.
By the way, the scroll wheel button (middle mouse button) is kind of a bummer. It's nice in a way that you won't press it accidentally, but if you actually use it, it's a bit hard to press, and therefor harder to spam if need be. Main buttons are 20m omroms (d2fc f7n I think) side and dpi button is khail, MMB looks like the one the microsoft mice use for side buttons.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Hmm. I liked 302/303, but would develop cramps when it came to 30+ minutes of gaming.


exactly this.

the heavy cable drags, even more as i can't grab it well because of the narrow butt.

Quote:


> My biggest dislikes with Logitech PGM are:
> 
> -The side buttons and how narrow they are. I also wouldn't mind right side buttons, but that would require a redesign of buttons themselves. Gripping from a left hand perspective is slightly annoying.


i'm right handed and would like side buttons on the right side, to press them with the ring finger. using the thumb presses the whole mouse slightly to the right.

Quote:


> -Stress relief is too thick in conjunction with braided cable (Chris told me supplier issue and couldn't be changed). Braided cable is ok, but subjectiveness all around.


see issue with the 303's thick cable above - i might try and change the cable for a thin deathadder cable or ceesa's paracord. a cable that interferes with movement is a no go.


----------



## discoprince

just got my tracking number, will be here friday.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> 10 years ago their cs was amazing. Clearly costs have been cut. It's a shame


I'm not so sure about this. I think the people you can get a hold on over the phone simply dont have tools to track this stuff in a detailed manner. And the guys you can get a hold on never tell ofc they are giving poor service. And if you ask to speak to the person in charge you will get a no first and if you insist you will get the guy sitting next to him pretending to be the boss. Ofc the one, out of 3 I think, time I got excellent service you will get an email asking you to rate their customer support. Its supposed to be random ofc so it's odd every time you get great service.. well. I call this the conserve (like in a can). Nothing comes in nothing goes out (in terms of feedback).

So I believe this is just an issue of lack of technical tools and the 'I dont care' attitude of employees. Ofc if you got the right guy in the right spot in the company most of these issues would be ironed out in 6 months. Shame there isn't.

I had this issue with EVGA also recently. Not getting responses to emails. I got all my questsions answered but as soon as I asked them to actually do something.. nothing. It's almost like going back 15 years when noone really expected companies to reply to email.


----------



## zimzum

Anyone else feel like the right mouse button clicks even lighter than the left one?
I'm getting missclicks sometimes playing cs:go. Accidentally removing silencer, zooming and such.. hope i'll learn to avoid that.

Aim wise i got no complaints. It feels amazing, much easier to move than the heavy g502.
Not a big fan of the side buttons though.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> 10 years ago their cs was amazing. Clearly costs have been cut. It's a shame


Yes and no. I think the lack of tools and training provided to CS has taken a back seat. Unfortunately, whenever a business wants to increase profits, 9 times out of 10, they'll cut the costs to customer service and/or material costs. The LAST thing that will ever be cut would be salaries at the top. God forbid an exec will take a paycut to make more capital available to improve customer service or material costs. For shame! (that's sarcasm of course, and after seeing this happen first-hand with 3 mainstream corporate companies that I worked for, I stand by my sarcastic claims)







Don't get me started on overworking the engineers while throwing minuscle bonus incentives as bread crumbs.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimzum*
> 
> Anyone else feel like the right mouse button clicks even lighter than the left one?
> I'm getting missclicks sometimes playing cs:go. Accidentally removing silencer, zooming and such.. hope i'll learn to avoid that.
> 
> Aim wise i got no complaints. It feels amazing, much easier to move than the heavy g502.
> Not a big fan of the side buttons though.


I have 2 G Pro here and both have lighter clicks than my g303, which is strange because the early pro reviews said exactly the opposite.

One of my Pro has a very light right click as well which caused a lot of accidental right clicks last night during my overwatch session. The second Pro has equal left and right buttons and while they are still easy to press it is better than the other.


----------



## myhysae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> Anything specific you want pictures of? like the scale?
> You can still see the marks on the bottom where the lines used to be, I still need to go over the grooves around the center some more, perhaps.
> By the way, the scroll wheel button (middle mouse button) is kind of a bummer. It's nice in a way that you won't press it accidentally, but if you actually use it, it's a bit hard to press, and therefor harder to spam if need be. Main buttons are 20m omroms (d2fc f7n I think) side and dpi button is khail, MMB looks like the one the microsoft mice use for side buttons.


Was it easy to remove the feet to open the case and reattach them after? Thinking about changing the cable too. Unforntunately, there are no mouse feet available


----------



## m0uz

Got nothing either to the UK


----------



## okaz

I've got it too... The mouse shape is very good for me. Though the sloped sides could probably a bit better if they were more angular imo. The buttons are excellent. Cable is good.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okaz*
> 
> I've got it too... The mouse shape is very good for me. Though the sloped sides could probably a bit better if they were more angular imo. The buttons are excellent. Cable is good.


Mine is arriving today. However, I am concerned with the sides since there have been many posts and reviews about the sides vs. the sides of the G303 (which were perfect in my opinion). We shall see! I kinda wished the G403 caught my eye before the G Pro did because that shape is more "EC/DeathAdder-like" than the G Pro. Again, I may sing a different tune once I get my hands on my copy today.


----------



## FatalProximity

Can someone please make a tutorial on how to take the mouse feet off, replace the cable and reapply the feet? I want a better cable but this thing is too expensive to risk messing it up.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Mine is arriving today. However, I am concerned with the sides since there have been many posts and reviews about the sides vs. the sides of the G303 (which were perfect in my opinion). We shall see! I kinda wished the G403 caught my eye before the G Pro did because that shape is more "EC/DeathAdder-like" than the G Pro. Again, I may sing a different tune once I get my hands on my copy today.


Keep us updated, i'd like to know more about the sides of the mouse compared to the G303 and how it affect grip and lifting.


----------



## kurtextrem

Got my G Pro today as well. Coming from the original Rival, I really like it!

but I found this in the software: http://prntscr.com/cf7g86
translates to: "Acceleration (Increase cursor precision)" wait what?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Got my G Pro today as well. Coming from the original Rival, I really like it!
> 
> but I found this in the software: http://prntscr.com/cf7g86
> translates to: "Acceleration (Increase cursor precision)" wait what?


In the English software it says "Acceleration (Enhanced Pointer Precision)" which is the acceleration option in the mouse settings of Windows.


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Got my G Pro today as well. Coming from the original Rival, I really like it!
> 
> but I found this in the software: http://prntscr.com/cf7g86
> translates to: "Acceleration (Increase cursor precision)" wait what?


If it means enhance pointer precision, that may just be a shortcut to enable a control panel option of the same name. It turns on mouse acceleration.


----------



## tenminutemailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myhysae*
> 
> Was it easy to remove the feet to open the case and reattach them after? Thinking about changing the cable too. Unforntunately, there are no mouse feet available


I just inserted the precision knives underneath and slid them around the edges to take them off without making a peeling motion, because that tends to bend the mousefeet in my experience.
The feet seem to consist of multiple layers somehow. I didn't get them off ultra clean, but they stayed flat and reattached just fine. I removed the remaining stuff from the bottom of the mouse with alcohol.

I intended to use some hyperglides for the mx300, the circular ones, but these stock mousefeet feel pretty good actually. I have a feeling they would fit within the grooves but I don't know the dimensions of them.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> In the English software it says "Acceleration (Enhanced Pointer Precision)" which is the acceleration option in the mouse settings of Windows.


Oh well, that translation... Thanks guys, will keep it off.


----------



## Aricil

Hey guys, I hate to ask this question as I'm sure it's been answered, so forgive me (I don't want to look through a 100 pages), but when does this and the G Pro come out? Like, actually in stores/amazon/etc? Cuz all I'm seeing is pre-order on the Logitech site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aricil*
> 
> Hey guys, I hate to ask this question as I'm sure it's been answered, so forgive me (I don't want to look through a 100 pages), but when does this and the G Pro come out? Like, actually in stores/amazon/etc? Cuz all I'm seeing is pre-order on the Logitech site. Thanks in advance.


Newegg shows

9/25/2016 for the GPRO

10/01/2016 for the wired G403

11/03/2016 for the wireless G403


----------



## MedRed

A UK Pro TF2 Player posted his review. He reviews a lot of mice and keyboards.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> I intended to use some hyperglides for the mx300, the circular ones, but these stock mousefeet feel pretty good actually. I have a feeling they would fit within the grooves but I don't know the dimensions of them.


They are 0.7mm


----------



## killuchen

A late flight has caused a delay. We're adjusting plans and working to deliver your package as quickly as possible. / Your shipment is scheduled to arrive today after the delivery commitment time.

Just my luck guys


----------



## Ukkooh

Got my G pro today. Ordered it on monday 11pm so I guess I got a bit lucky. Might have to RMA it due to RMB being annoyingly loud.


----------



## ncck

"The scroll wheel feels real seal of approval" lol

@MedRed


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> "The scroll wheel feels real seal of approval" lol
> 
> @MedRed


he's a nutty guy.


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Got my G pro today. Ordered it on monday 11pm so I guess I got a bit lucky. Might have to RMA it due to RMB being annoyingly loud.


As in monday the 5th just gone?

And you got it today!?

Oh that's annoying as hell Logitech, are they using LIFO (or FILO depending on how you were taught) instead of FIFO to process orders?


----------



## keoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> As in monday the 5th just gone?
> 
> And you got it today!?
> 
> Oh that's annoying as hell Logitech, are they using LIFO (or FILO depending on how you were taught) instead of FIFO to process orders?


Yes this is annoying beyond words, still sitting here with no tracking info...


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> A UK Pro TF2 Player posted his review. He reviews a lot of mice and keyboards.


Yea War posts here a decent amount.


----------



## frunction

The Logitech "free" shipping is pretty fast.


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Yea War posts here a decent amount.


where? I didn't know he frequented this site.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

don't remember the last thread he was in, might have been the FM thread or the Nixeus thread. He hasn't posted lately.


----------



## frunction

While I'm still convinced this mouse is going to be too small for me, the fact that Ino gave up his FK1+ and now WarHurYeah is moving off his ZA11 makes think it's going to be good.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> While I'm still convinced this mouse is going to be too small for me, the fact that Ino gave up his FK1+ and now WarHurYeah is moving off his ZA11 makes think it's going to be good.


*Za12

My only worry is a cramp in my pinky finger really, once that happens I drop a mouse like a bad habit.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> As in monday the 5th just gone?
> 
> And you got it today!?
> 
> Oh that's annoying as hell Logitech, are they using LIFO (or FILO depending on how you were taught) instead of FIFO to process orders?


Yes monday the 5th.


----------



## Bucake

has qsxcx shared his opinion?
just curious if he switched from his.. g100s? zalman? iirc he was using an egg shape


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> has qsxcx shared his opinion?
> just curious if he switched from his.. g100s? zalman? iirc he was using an egg shape


He talked about it around the time when Ino dropped his review, I have no idea if he switched. He seemed to not praise it too much, nor bash it. Middle ground thus far would be my guess, his G100s was light as day already. lol


----------



## Demi9OD

Order on 08/29/16 08:36:48 shipped 9/6 @ 6:30PM EST and should arrive 9/8.
Order on 08/29/16 14:54:24 has not shipped, no updates.

East Coast US


----------



## tenminutemailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> They are 0.7mm


I meant the diameter of the circle, I feel it fits within one of the ends of the g pro's mousefeet.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> He talked about it around the time when Ino dropped his review, I have no idea if he switched. He seemed to not praise it too much, nor bash it. Middle ground thus far would be my guess, his G100s was light as day already. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> @popups
> 
> so with the g pro, i'm kind of getting your *discomfort with the g100s where the sides press my pinky knuckles*
> not too much but with the g100s i didn't experience this at all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I have 2 G Pro here and both have lighter clicks than my g303, which is strange because the early pro reviews said exactly the opposite.
> 
> One of my Pro has a very light right click as well which caused a lot of accidental right clicks last night during my overwatch session. The second Pro has equal left and right buttons and while they are still easy to press it is better than the other.


Maybe you are pressing the buttons in a difference place than you did with the G303. The shape is different. You might be placing your fingers further forward than on the G303.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

I remember that post but he hasn't said if he is gonna stick with it or just stay g100s bound. Maybe the discomfort has subsided, maybe not.


----------



## Hasunet

GO IT BOIS, SO HYPE


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> While I'm still convinced this mouse is going to be too small for me, the fact that Ino gave up his FK1+ and now WarHurYeah is moving off his ZA11 makes think it's going to be good.


MX300'esque shapes are easy to adapt to coming from a FK1/Sensei/... style of mouse. So if the performance is great, it doesn't surprise me those people are switching.

I'm getting one too when prices drop a tad (got spooked when some bills arrived xD). Meanwhile for the time being, the Revel is serving me better then the FK/Sensei ever could.


----------



## NovaGOD

Coming from Rival 300/ZA11/DA/G900 and ~20cm hands i was also concerned that this mouse will be too small for me. I played one game of csgo ( i deranked lol







) and i played fine, my aim was good (for a new mouse) and i could also spray fine, the mouse is easy to control, maybe i'll add some tennis overgrips at the sides for maximum grip and comfort. Ofc I'll need to play much more to decide if this will be my main mouse or i'll go back to g900 and there is also the g403 with a safer shape(for me) right around the corner.


----------



## yuhfimi

Just got it and i have to say, this is a true WMO replacement


----------



## rugi

Came in today for me too. It somehow feels a little heavier than the revel did, maybe weight distribution? But it still feels great. Clicks aren't as sensitive as the g303, dont misclick at all with this. Like the egg shape in the back, I don't palm it (21cm hand) but it feels good for the grip I was using for the G303. Not disappointed at all with this pickup.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> Came in today for me too. It somehow feels a little heavier than the revel did, maybe weight distribution


Smaller all around mouse.

Less room to distribute the weight.


----------



## SynergyCB

Is the mouse feet around the sensor necessary? Because my sensor mouse feet was pretty jacked up when I got my G Pro. Was thinking of just removing the mouse feet around the sensor.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Is the mouse feet around the sensor necessary? Because my sensor mouse feet was pretty jacked up when I got my G Pro. Was thinking of just removing the mouse feet around the sensor.


I think they just put it there to prevent some of the dust to get to the sensor. Idk. I can't imagine it doing much as noone else but Logi does it and other mice are fine. But taking it of won't make it glide better.


----------



## SynergyCB

Any idea of when people start making mouse feet for the G Pro?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I think they just put it there to prevent some of the dust to get to the sensor. Idk. I can't imagine it doing much as noone else but Logi does it and other mice are fine. But taking it of won't make it glide better.


I think I saw CPate write that they have those feet around the sensor to make sure the distance between the sensor and the surface of a soft mouse pad stays always the same.

I don't know if that's important. What changes if the sensor gets closer? Do the DPI change a bit and something like doing 180° turns in an FPS game ends up being a bit off?


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Any idea of when people start making mouse feet for the G Pro?


Whenever people start receiving them. After that, give or take 2 weeks and hotlines will pop up. You can already fit MX-2 hyperglides on it too.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> Just got it and i have to say, this is a true WMO replacement


Whoa, whoa! Settle down.

The G100s didn't replace my WMO. In fact, the G100s shape made me appreciate the WMO more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Is the mouse feet around the sensor necessary? Because my sensor mouse feet was pretty jacked up when I got my G Pro. Was thinking of just removing the mouse feet around the sensor.


It helps keep the surface to sensor height stable. Tracking quality and CPI could change on soft pads when the sensor gets close to the surface.


----------



## nodicaL

The Logitech G Pro has arrived! Eastern Canada.
My hands are 20 cm long, and 10.5 cm wide.

Using my preferred grip which is a palm / claw hybrid, this fits me VERY well.
My fingers naturally land at the top of the 1 & 2 mouse buttons.
The clicks are just perfect. It's super light without being too light.

The butt of the mouse fits the palm really well and supports the hand without strain.

Mine has NO rattles whats so ever. I shook this thing like crazy even before plugging it in to the PC.

***EDIT***
Oh I had to lower my sensitivity in Overwatch by 0.3, from 2.5 to 2.47 [35cm/360]
2.5 sensitivity on G303

Aimbooster, first try with the new Logitech G Pro.



Not too bad.

The G403 has a lot to live up to if it wants to replace this!


----------



## VESPA5

So after 2hrs of BF4 and that dreaded BF1 Beta, I like this mouse. It's very light. My ONLY gripes with it are two things:

1. The RMB is particularly sensitive and light. Almost hair-triggerlike. I've accidentally tapped on the RMB because it's so light. These switches are actually easier to spam than my G303. But that could be a problem. You don't want switches that are TOO light that accidental taps will trigger it.

2. Why Logitech, why braided cables? The cable is almost identical to my G303's. In fact, the shape feels very much like you were holding a slightly bigger G303. I spent about an hour just to get the mouse bungee to somehow position my braided cable so I wasn't fighting it. The mouse is so light, that the cable resistance is VERY noticeable. I actually had to play around with it to "break the cable in".

Other than that, the sensor is top notch just like my G900 and G303. I couldn't say I'm playing 'better' vs. my G303. Dare I say it's almost as if I just got another slightly different version of another G303.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> 1. The RMB is particularly sensitive and light. Almost hair-triggerlike. I've accidentally tapped on the RMB because it's so light. These switches are actually easier to spam than my G303. But that could be a problem. You don't want switches that are TOO light that accidental taps will trigger it.


Ouch. I had massive issues with the G303 and accidentally actuating the buttons. Had to really concentrate on not keeping any force on my fingers. Oh well, I guess I'll see it tomorrow. I was just hoping the comments about clicks being a tad harder than what they are in G303 to be true. I also really hope the base isn't as narrow as it is in the G303 because I think I'll get the tilting issue then with this mouse too. Combined with low LoD it would be literally unusable for me.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> So after 2hrs of BF4 and that dreaded BF1 Beta, I like this mouse. It's very light. My ONLY gripes with it are two things:
> 
> 1. The RMB is particularly sensitive and light. Almost hair-triggerlike. I've accidentally tapped on the RMB because it's so light. These switches are actually easier to spam than my G303. But that could be a problem. You don't want switches that are TOO light that accidental taps will trigger it.
> 
> 2. Why Logitech, why braided cables? The cable is almost identical to my G303's. In fact, the shape feels very much like you were holding a slightly bigger G303. I spent about an hour just to get the mouse bungee to somehow position my braided cable so I wasn't fighting it. The mouse is so light, that the cable resistance is VERY noticeable. I actually had to play around with it to "break the cable in".
> 
> Other than that, the sensor is top notch just like my G900 and G303. I couldn't say I'm playing 'better' vs. my G303. Dare I say it's almost as if I just got another slightly different version of another G303.


It's a very good thing if a new mouse that you played with for a fee hours doesn't feel different than the mouse you have used for months or years.

Usually when I switch mice from my preferred shape my hit rate goes down for awhile. I have to reshape the mouse to get comfortable with it quickly.

I think Logitech gets their cables from a 3rd party and that factory doesn't have options for anything better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Ouch. I had massive issues with the G303 and accidentally actuating the buttons. Had to really concentrate on not keeping any force on my fingers. Oh well, I guess I'll see it tomorrow. I was just hoping the comments about clicks being a tad harder than what they are in G303 to be true. I also really hope the base isn't as narrow as it is in the G303 because I think I'll get the tilting issue then with this mouse too. Combined with low LoD it would be literally unusable for me.


Maybe people are placing their fingers further forward than they do on the G303 or the springs for the buttons have enough variance to change the force necessary for actuation. Obviously the switches themselves have variance in actuation force.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Ouch. I had massive issues with the G303 and accidentally actuating the buttons. Had to really concentrate on not keeping any force on my fingers. Oh well, I guess I'll see it tomorrow. I was just hoping the comments about clicks being a tad harder than what they are in G303 to be true. I also really hope the base isn't as narrow as it is in the G303 because I think I'll get the tilting issue then with this mouse too. Combined with low LoD it would be literally unusable for me.


My G Pro's LMB is a lot stiffer to click than my RMB. I'm not sure if that's by design. But they do not actuate equally like my G900 did. In fact, I was wondering why I was accidentally double tapping my RMB button during in-game (I would aim down sights, then it would magically look away and I'd have to hit RMB again just to aim down sights). Gosh, I hope I didn't just receive a dud.


----------



## Skylit

Welcome to tolerances. Not all mice are created equal. Sensor included.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Maybe people are placing their fingers further forward than they do on the G303 or the springs for the buttons have enough variance to change the force necessary for actuation. Obviously the switches themselves have variance in actuation force.


Yeah of course. It's not something I can't get used to but rather had an expectation of them being harder due to different structure







Too hyped, I guess. Well, mine should arrive tomorrow so I'll be wiser then. I can't really figure out which mouse I use then if this isn't what I'm looking for. I guess I need to continue my DIY project(s).


----------



## VESPA5

It's confirmed (at least my copy), my RMB has a double clicking issue. I can't friggin' believe I had all this anticipation. I thought maybe reinstalling the driver for the mouse might do it. But nope. I have a hair-trigger RMB that double clicks. So wonderful. *sigh* Back to my G900. Gonna have to RMA this thing.


----------



## wonderboysam

Are people surface tuning this or using factory default? I really didn't like the factory default setting on my g303


----------



## ENZOxWOLF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's confirmed (at least my copy), my RMB has a double clicking issue. I can't friggin' believe I had all this anticipation. I thought maybe reinstalling the driver for the mouse might do it. But nope. I have a hair-trigger RMB that double clicks. So wonderful. *sigh* Back to my G900. Gonna have to RMA this thing.


I was about to order 2 of these. Is the RMB more sensitive than LMB for all batches?
I may have to wait till they fix this. I'm more used to omrons with stiffer shell (EVGA TORQ X5) so this will be a major issue for me.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENZOxWOLF*
> 
> I was about to order 2 of these. Is the RMB more sensitive than LMB for all batches?
> I may have to wait till they fix this. I'm more used to omrons with stiffer shell (EVGA TORQ X5) so this will be a major issue for me.


It's my copy. That doesn't mean all copies are like this. My RMB is definitely light to the point where any slight pressure on it (like my middle finger resting on it) will trigger it. I did some tests and my copy is actually registering double clicks. And it's sad too. I'm very sure this is just my rotten luck for my copy.

*I guess lightning does strike twice at the same spot (lol). My first G900 had a faulty wireless connection (I was only able to get a steady connection with that mouse wired). My 2nd copy is now a jewel. Maybe when I RMA this G Pro, my 2nd copy will be a charm as well?







Who knows. My rotten luck.


----------



## ENZOxWOLF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's my copy. That doesn't mean all copies are like this. My RMB is definitely light to the point where any slight pressure on it (like my middle finger resting on it) will trigger it. I did some tests and my copy is actually registering double clicks. And it's sad too. I'm very sure this is just my rotten luck for my copy.
> 
> *I guess lightning does strike twice at the same spot (lol). My first G900 had a faulty wireless connection (I was only able to get a steady connection with that mouse wired). My 2nd copy is now a jewel. Maybe when I RMA this G Pro, my 2nd copy will be a charm as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows. My rotten luck.


I see. That sucks. I'll probably wait for Amazon to have this in stock so I can return it more easily in case I encounter QC issues.









Thanks!


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderboysam*
> 
> Are people surface tuning this or using factory default? I really didn't like the factory default setting on my g303


I only use factory


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's confirmed (at least my copy), my RMB has a double clicking issue. I can't friggin' believe I had all this anticipation. I thought maybe reinstalling the driver for the mouse might do it. But nope. I have a hair-trigger RMB that double clicks. So wonderful. *sigh* Back to my G900. Gonna have to RMA this thing.


Have you ever thought it might be you and not the mouse? Can you explain in detail this "double click" issue?


----------



## bittersweets

my lmb extremely easy to press, but I don't know if it's a defect or just the way these kinds of buttons are. I like it though, just takes some getting used to.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Anything got tracking with delivery date info who didn't use express shipping? Just curious if it will arrive before the end of the week


I didn't use express shipping, got it the next day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittersweets*
> 
> my lmb extremely easy to press, but I don't know if it's a defect or just the way these kinds of buttons are. I like it though, just takes some getting used to.


The buttons are really light, but that is intented. Mine is definitely about equal or even lighter than the g303 switches. So if you come from a Zowie mouse, you will have some trouble first. But it is great for spamming the m1 in csgo during pistol round, or reacting really quickly.

On my g pro everything is perfect. But the light switches are definitely intended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I only use factory


Same, ever since the g502 spinout bug when using anything but the factory default, i just leave it alone. Better save than sorry. Once bitten, twice shy..... and so on.


----------



## bittersweets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> On my g pro everything is perfect. But the light switches are definitely intended.


yeah, it's super easy to spam m1 now


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's my copy. That doesn't mean all copies are like this. My RMB is definitely light to the point where any slight pressure on it (like my middle finger resting on it) will trigger it. I did some tests and my copy is actually registering double clicks. And it's sad too. I'm very sure this is just my rotten luck for my copy.
> 
> *I guess lightning does strike twice at the same spot (lol). My first G900 had a faulty wireless connection (I was only able to get a steady connection with that mouse wired). My 2nd copy is now a jewel. Maybe when I RMA this G Pro, my 2nd copy will be a charm as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows. My rotten luck.


That is definitely some rotten luck man. I remember seeing your posts about the faulty G900 in that thread when they had just come out. I just got my G Pro today but am currently at work. Hopefully it is issue free!


----------



## john88

IT'S HERE.

I freaking dropped the mouse from my desk, while unplugging my G303... feelsbadman









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

don't worry tapatalk will fix it


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> That is definitely some rotten luck man. I remember seeing your posts about the faulty G900 in that thread when they had just come out. I just got my G Pro today but am currently at work. Hopefully it is issue free!


Yeah. That was some experience. At least Logitech gave me my money back. I waited for a few more weeks before getting another G900. It's still my daily driver.

As for my G Pro, well, it is what it is. I'm sure my RMA will eventually be honored and I'll get one without anything faulty. Best of luck to everyone else who preordered!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> IT'S HERE.
> 
> I freaking dropped the mouse from my desk, while unplugging my G303... feelsbadman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Definitely says Pro not "G Pro" on the box. Apparently I have to point that out.

Sent from my Secret Logitech International Prototype using Tapatalk.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Definitely says Pro not "G Pro" on the box. Apparently I have to point that out.
> 
> Sent from my Secret Logitech International Prototype using Tapatalk.


If I squint hard enough, I can vaguely see the letters 'RMA' on my copy


----------



## zeflow

I don't understand the reviewers saying this cable is flexible, feels pretty stiff to me. My only real complaint.


----------



## nodicaL

Now I need to wait for takasta to stock some Logitech G Pro mouse feet.
Got CeeSA's paracord right infront of me!


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

i still fail to understand why such a thick cable is used. it's like 1mm thicker than normal.

is the cable more "esports" or something?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> i still fail to understand why such a thick cable is used. it's like 1mm thicker than normal.
> 
> is the cable more "esports" or something?


I think it's more 'we don't want a large amount of RMA' so make sure the thing won't break


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Yeah. That was some experience. At least Logitech gave me my money back. I waited for a few more weeks before getting another G900. It's still my daily driver.
> 
> As for my G Pro, well, it is what it is. I'm sure my RMA will eventually be honored and I'll get one without anything faulty. Best of luck to everyone else who preordered!


Can you compare the G900 cord to GPro?

I use my G900 wireless but am impressed (though a bit on the heavy side) the cord soft flexibility. Just curious if the GPro cable is as premium?


----------



## john88

This braided cord gets caught on the edge of my hyper x pad, guess it will get frayed in no time. Anyone have mousepad that the braid doesn't get caught?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just curious if the GPro cable is as premium?


yes all recent logitech cords are essentially similar in flexibility and weight. the newer ones have finer braids i think, but flexibility isn't affected.
imo they're too heavy though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> is the cable more "esports" or something?


probably they wanted to be extra sure the cables have no durability issues


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Can you compare the G900 cord to GPro?
> 
> I use my G900 wireless but am impressed (though a bit on the heavy side) the cord soft flexibility. Just curious if the GPro cable is as premium?


The G Pro's cable is almost identical to my G303's with maybe a slight more flexibility. Compared to the G900's braided cable, they're about the same.

If you remember what it was like unboxing a G303, it's almost the same feeling. In fact, after a couple of hours using the G Pro, it felt like a slightly different variation of the G303 with very LIGHT M1/M2 switches. Like someone said earlier, if you're used to tactile buttons, you will need some time to get accustomed to the hair-triggerlike M1/M2 buttons. I thought my Razer DeathAdder had light switches, these are definitely the lightest clicks I've used on a mouse (Castor is a close 2nd).


----------



## James N

I have both the G303 and Pro in front of me and while i would appreciate a non braided cable (preferably like the Zowie ones). The G Pro cable is way more flexible than the G303 cable.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Seriously the cord from the Lenovo branded logitech internals pack in mouse was better than the G303's. I kept the cable for that reason


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I have both the G303 and Pro in front of me and while i would appreciate a non braided cable (preferably like the Zowie ones). The G Pro cable is way more flexible than the G303 cable.


I too have a G303, G900 and G Pro in front of me. Honestly, both the G303 and G Pro cables feel nearly identical. Again, this is highly subjective. Meaning, neither you or me are right or wrong.

But I hear ya on a non-braided cable. I use a cheap rubber micro USB cable from one of my old Android phones as a wired substitute for my G900 and it makes a world of difference vs. its braided cable.


----------



## yuhfimi

while everybody is over analyzing this mouse im just sitting happy with my new main driver lol


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> while everybody is over analyzing this mouse im just sitting happy with my new main driver lol


lol forreal. im still waiting for mine







wont get delivered til monday.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I too have a G303, G900 and G Pro in front of me. Honestly, both the G303 and G Pro cables feel nearly identical. Again, this is highly subjective. Meaning, neither you or me are right or wrong.
> 
> But I hear ya on a non-braided cable. I use a cheap rubber micro USB cable from one of my old Android phones as a wired substitute for my G900 and it makes a world of difference vs. its braided cable.


Neither of us is wrong, we just have different perceptions. But we both agree that a non braided cable would have been perfect. That being said, not every mouse is the same and there are tolerances.


----------



## whiteweazel21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> The Logitech G Pro has arrived! Eastern Canada.
> My hands are 20 cm long, and 10.5 cm wide.
> 
> Using my preferred grip which is a palm / claw hybrid, this fits me VERY well.
> My fingers naturally land at the top of the 1 & 2 mouse buttons.
> The clicks are just perfect. It's super light without being too light.
> 
> The butt of the mouse fits the palm really well and supports the hand without strain.
> 
> Mine has NO rattles whats so ever. I shook this thing like crazy even before plugging it in to the PC.
> 
> ***EDIT***
> Oh I had to lower my sensitivity in Overwatch by 0.3, from 2.5 to 2.47 [35cm/360]
> 2.5 sensitivity on G303
> 
> Aimbooster, first try with the new Logitech G Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> The G403 has a lot to live up to if it wants to replace this!


The gpro definitely has a much more comfortable shape than the g303. Space for thumb is much less, but kind of wants you to keep it right under the side buttons. Maybe ever so slightly harder to pickup since there's no sharp angle, but the grip makes up for it and it's much more stable in my hand while aiming. I generally play with a higher sensitivity, so the g303 was a bit jittery because I couldn't hold it very well (long range sniper shots at high sensitivity need a good grip to keep steady and walk into shots/micro adjustments). I'm not sure if because of brand new mouse feet or other, but poster above is right. 2.47 is 98.8% of 2.5, and I modified my sensitivity as such and it seems to be closer to my g303 sensitivity. I rarely measure this kind of thing, so thanks for that.

Looking forward to playing with this. I might pick up a g403 wireless, but this shape is good for me so far so I may not need to (kind of want to try a wireless though). As people commented, mouse 3 is hard to press but I use scroll up/down and don't really press scroll wheels because in general they always are a bit stiff on all mice.


----------



## yuhfimi

your lifes going to change once you get it lmao


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

It's the braiding on the G900 that makes it feel particularly heavy, and it's probably the same for the G Pro. I think it's denser and/or thicker than other braided cables I've had. But the cable is ideal for me once I debraided it. The rubber cable itself is extremely light and flexible, and I can never feel it giving any resistance after I also removed the stress relief. I think the cable is still more than protected enough with the remaining plastic housing on the connection. But what I also like about the G900 cable is that it is still able to be 'trained' to sit a certain way. So I have it trained in an S-shape as you can see below, which keeps most of the weight off of the mouse and doesn't snag or catch in any way, and has just enough stiffness that it is naturally pushed out of the way when I move the mouse up. I prefer it being able to be 'trained' because I whip the mouse around a lot in games. If I used something like a paracord cable it would get thrown around all over the place and the cord would definitely end up being bunched up on the mousepad somewhere all the time.



So just a tip for anyone that hates the braided cable enough to risk their warranty, I definitely think it was worth doing


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I too have a G303, G900 and G Pro in front of me. Honestly, both the G303 and G Pro cables feel nearly identical. Again, this is highly subjective. Meaning, neither you or me are right or wrong.
> 
> But I hear ya on a non-braided cable. I use a cheap rubber micro USB cable from one of my old Android phones as a wired substitute for my G900 and it makes a world of difference vs. its braided cable.


So not exactly the same cords compared to G900 but same flexibility. Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> yes all recent logitech cords are essentially similar in flexibility and weight. the newer ones have finer braids i think, but flexibility isn't affected.
> imo they're too heavy though.
> probably they wanted to be extra sure the cables have no durability issues


I think it's a bit heavy too when I hook the G900 cord to charge. Perhaps it's what contributes to the soft flexible feel without one kink or bend. It's only connected for 2 hrs while charging like once a week, so it's a moot point for G900. That's why I was curios with GPro if you can feel the cord and how much weight / resistance it might add depending on how the cord lays on desk. Thank you too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> while everybody is over analyzing this mouse im just sitting happy with my new main driver lol


Congrats on the mouse.









Over analyze ? I see your new, this is what we do here on a daily basis just for fun, welcome to the OCN mouse forum.









Sad part is a lot of us won't see this mouse till end of Sept. where the hype train will pick back up.


----------



## whiteweazel21

Yea I am definitely going to make a paracord cable, going to try to DIY as a hobby thing. But I will wait until Logi offers official feet replacements on their site. The gpro cable a bit heavy, but I keep adjusting it so it should eventually kind of float once it gains some memory.


----------



## SynergyCB

Coming from the Zowie EC2-A, the G Pro's cable took some time to get used to. After a few hours of playing with it on my Zowie Camade mouse bungee, I hardly noticed the cable. Though. I still wish Logitech would ditch the braided cables on their gaming mice.


----------



## yuhfimi

Whats the fps on the g pro if i may ask?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> Yea I am definitely going to make a paracord cable, going to try to DIY as a hobby thing. But I will wait until Logi offers official feet replacements on their site. The gpro cable a bit heavy, but I keep adjusting it so it should eventually kind of float once it gains some memory.


Does Logitech even sell mouse feet for their mice? I thought all Logitech mouse feet were made from after market companies?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Does Logitech even sell mouse feet for their mice? I thought all Logitech mouse feet were made from after market companies?


Yes, they sell replacement parts on site. Look under support for item that has been out for a bit like G900.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Yes, they sell replacement parts on site. Look under support for item that has been out for a bit like G900.


Ohh wow. Thanks. Never knew they did. Hopefully they release some G Pro mouse feet soon


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Coming from the Zowie EC2-A, the G Pro's cable took some time to get used to. After a few hours of playing with it on my Zowie Camade mouse bungee, I hardly noticed the cable. Though. I still wish Logitech would ditch the braided cables on their gaming mice.


At least for the Prodigy series, but that might be a very bad idea. If we can debraid it without voiding warranty it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Conditioned

No tracking, no email, no mouse. 10th day after tomorrow. Logitech you incompetent drunken monkeys.


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> No tracking, no email, no mouse. 10th day after tomorrow. Logitech you incompetent drunken monkeys.


I didn't get an email after the one that confirmed my order until they were about to ship, yours is not close to being shipped hence no email. I am pretty sure they got tons of mice to ship so you just gotta wait like we all did.


----------



## Hasunet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john88*
> 
> This braided cord gets caught on the edge of my hyper x pad, guess it will get frayed in no time. Anyone have mousepad that the braid doesn't get caught?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Zowie Mousepads/Puretrak/QCK Heavy all working fine with G Pro on the other hand the cord gets stuck on all of my hayate mousepads


----------



## keoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasunet*
> 
> I didn't get an email after the one that confirmed my order until they were about to ship, yours is not close to being shipped hence no email. I am pretty sure they got tons of mice to ship so you just gotta wait like we all did.


Should be first come first served though. It really annoys me that some people who ordered this week already got theirs while i've been waiting since mid august, still nothing.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I don't understand the reviewers saying this cable is flexible, feels pretty stiff to me. My only real complaint.


I think I always said "flexible _for a braided cable_". It's obviously different from a flexible rubber cable because the braid still affects it


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENZOxWOLF*
> 
> I was about to order 2 of these. Is the RMB more sensitive than LMB for all batches?
> I may have to wait till they fix this. I'm more used to omrons with stiffer shell (EVGA TORQ X5) so this will be a major issue for me.


My clicks are exactly the same as my 302.


----------



## StillBlaze

So now that some of us didn't get G Pro early, how long would you guys leave it before bugging customer service or emailing support?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> So now that some of us didn't get G Pro early, how long would you guys leave it before bugging customer service or emailing support?


Logitech's CS will most likely give you a generic response which involves "as soon as it ships, you will be notified within 12-24 hours of a shipping confirmation with tracking number"

As for me, I actually had to contact CS after 2hrs of playing with my G Pro. I just arrived at work and wanted to make sure it wasn't just my rig. To test your M1/M2 buttons for potential double clicking, simply assign the letter 'L' for LMB and 'R' for RMB, open up Notepad (or Word) and just do the following: tap, spacebar, tap, spacebar, tap.................................
Unfortunately, the LMB on my G Pro is consistent and the RMB is erratic with double clicks.

I also have my G303 with me. Although the cable is thicker on my G303, it's just as flexible as my G Pro's cable (subjective). What is surprising about my G303 is that both the LMB and RMB have very similar feeling clicks. On my copy of my G Pro, the RMB is very light while the LMB has a decent tactile bump to it. There are people on this forum stating that this is intended. I'm skeptical about that claim but I will await Logitech for the RMA process to begin shortly (I hope).


----------



## Demi9OD

I haven't been here long but it seems like mice are like cell phones, there is never anything that gets it all right.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I haven't been here long but it seems like mice are like cell phones, there is never anything that gets it all right.


someone hasn't heard about the new iphone 7 and wireless earbuds. huehuehue


----------



## Demi9OD

Oh I heard. I'm an Android guy for life and mock everything Apple.


----------



## ncck

Actually heard the new LG is going to have a built in AMP/DAC for audio lovers - that's great because I've seen people tie their DAC or AMP to the back of their phones with rubber bands lol.. it's a rare sight but a funny one. Personally I have some decent headphones but up to like 320 or 330 what is it mbps lossless is where I stop hearing audio differences (at least for my headphones) I haven't tried any fancy audio things just have my soundblaster Z in my computer... good enough for me!

But I think either the g pro or g403 will finally (yes I mean finally) be an end-game product for me. Most likely the 403 but I will give the pro a shot when it comes today...


----------



## qsxcv

all smartphones have a builtin dac and amp

how good they are is the variable


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> all smartphones have a builtin dac and amp
> 
> how good they are is the variable


Ah well - supposedly it has a good one !


----------



## SevenFreak

My opinion is that somehow if they used the G100 for the base shape, they changed it for the G Pro in a negative way. The side buttons could be moved backwards a little bit more and this V-Form at the bottom on both sides feels odd compared to the G100 even for Claw-grip. The G100 feels here much more comfortable for me. Thats at least my first impression after using it for the short time. The left click feels also odd (not that it´s too sensitive, it feels like it´s hitting something inside and not only the switch) that´s why I will also return the mouse (planning to get a replacement though).


----------



## rugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> while everybody is over analyzing this mouse im just sitting happy with my new main driver lol


Same here. You won't be hearing me clamoring for new mice anytime soon haha.


----------



## 3Shells

The G100s has been my main mouse for a few months now and my impressions of the Pro are positive for the few hours I've used it. The clicks are so much better, but the mouse feet feel somewhat scratchy and rough on my mouse-pad. Color looks like it has a hint of blue when you leave it on the white preset, but that can be easily fixed if you add a little red to the RGB and save it as a custom color.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rugi*
> 
> Same here. You won't be hearing me clamoring for new mice anytime soon haha.


If I didn't have a double clicking right mouse button issue, I'd be there with you clamoring over my new mice as well. It's like bragging about your steak in front of a starving person


----------



## xSociety

Anyone else still going to try the G403 as well? I can't wait for my G Pro to get here too but I still feel the need to try both.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Anyone else still going to try the G403 as well? I can't wait for my G Pro to get here too but I still feel the need to try both.


I preordered my G403 at the same time with the G Pro (just in case). My credit card has already been charged but nothing has been shipped yet. What's ironic is that Logitech's CS inform me that "we won't charge you anything until the item actually ships out". I replied and said that my card was charged a week ago. *silence*

The G403 has some EC/DeathAdder influences in regards to shape. I do like that you can add another 10g to the wired version of the mouse because I think 93+ grams is the sweet spot. We shall see. Meanwhile, I must hang my head low for receiving a defective G Pro as I await the refund process to start on Logitech's end.


----------



## frunction

This does have me worried, I usually use middle mouse for something in game.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Anyone else still going to try the G403 as well? I can't wait for my G Pro to get here too but I still feel the need to try both.


I'll be trying out a wireless G403 before G Pro.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I'll be trying out a wireless G403 before G Pro.


Opinions?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> This does have me worried, I usually use middle mouse for something in game.


If I would use that click a lot, I'd have to experiment with reprogramming the other buttons, like using the dpi-switch button or one of the thumb buttons for middle-click.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> If I would use that click a lot, I'd have to experiment with reprogramming the other buttons, like using the dpi-switch button or one of the thumb buttons for middle-click.


Yeah, it's really not viable to use in-game.


----------



## Koen3d

I am so angry that Logitech screwed the middle button that much. Judging by internal photos, G403 is the same in this regard. And it's not even a standard rectangular microswitch so you can't just replace it with a lighter one. It's crazy to think that MX518 had the perfect MB3 in every way, and few generations later we have a mouse that's at least twice as expensive, and has basically no MB3.


----------



## xSociety

You guys are worrying me, I use Middle Mouse Click in every game I play.


----------



## dutC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You guys are worrying me, I use Middle Mouse Click in every game I play.


Me too.. I wonder if it'd be easy to replace it with another switch or make it lighter some other way.


----------



## Demi9OD

I measured M3 in the other thread.

Revel 160-170g
G303 180-190g
MX518 190-200g
G pro 290-310g

To put this in perspective, M1/M2 are something like 20-40g.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I measured M3 in the other thread.
> 
> Revel 160-170g
> G303 180-190g
> MX518 190-200g
> G pro 290-310g
> 
> To put this in perspective, M1/M2 are something like 20-40g.


Hehe, yeah while other things are subjective the MB3 of the Pro requires a lot of force compared to anything else. I mean, looking at those numbers if you liked the MX518, you can expect this one here to be 1,5x as hard to click.

I just don't use MB3 at all in games, never have so I am good. But I count this as a flaw of the mouse because it will put many people off for sure.


----------



## qsxcv

wth???

i'll measure mine tonight. there's no way it's >200g


----------



## Koen3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I measured M3 in the other thread.
> 
> Revel 160-170g
> G303 180-190g
> MX518 190-200g
> G pro 290-310g
> 
> To put this in perspective, M1/M2 are something like 20-40g.


That's a nice comparison. Also worth noting is the fact that Mx518 had an additional torsion spring in the scroll-wheel assembly that, once removed, made the middle button almost as light to press as main buttons.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> wth???
> 
> i'll measure mine tonight. there's no way it's >200g


The scrollwheel click is quite stiff. You can press on it to actuate the switch. But spamming it? That's going to be a chore.


----------



## ncck

Not sure why anyone would bind something to m3, only thing I use it for is opening new tabs in browsers - definitely inefficient as an in-game key which can be easily bound elsewhere on a keyboard or side button


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Anyone else still going to try the G403 as well? I can't wait for my G Pro to get here too but I still feel the need to try both.


I am going to. If it takes over my Ec1-a though, who knows.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The scrollwheel click is quite stiff. You can press on it to actuate the switch. But spamming it? That's going to be a chore.


I don' knowt anyone that spams mouse 3 as if it's a main button.

I use mouse 3 for the mic and I use the scroll wheel a lot. So a super light mouse 3 will be very bad.


----------



## Ino.

I only use M3 for new tabs and maybe something like quick nades, but never spam click. I had no trouble using it like that.
It is not a light switch, but I like that because it doesn't click accidentally.

But hey, I also never had trouble with Zowie mouse clicks even if others hated them for being stiff, so obviously ymmv.


----------



## tofunator

For csgo I have my molotov bound to M3 and smoke/flash bound to M4/5 so the stiffness of M3 and the braided cable would be my only cons but at least the cable can be rectified.


----------



## micro18

Well the M3 is essential in Moba (dota2) for me so yes, it is kind of big deal...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro18*
> 
> Well the M3 is essential in Moba (dota2) for me so yes, it is kind of big deal...


I think most people who use the scroll wheel and mouse 3 don't want the mouse 3 switch to be light enough to accidentally actuate it while scrolling.

Having the ability to solder can fix people's issues with switches.


----------



## Koen3d

I don't really use MMB in games but I would like my 70-150$ (G Pro - G900) mouse to be useful outside of games too. And outside of games I can't live without it. I am a long time Logitech fan but approximately since the G series was first introduced, Logitech's philosophy is to put MMB there just so they can claim that the mouse has one more button, eventhough it's unusable.
It's sad because in the past their approach to scroll wheel design (wheel mounted in a bracket that moved on sliders and actuated the switch) resulted in unmatched performance and comfort in this regard.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koen3d*
> 
> I don't really use MMB in games but I would like my 70-150$ (G Pro - G900) mouse to be useful outside of games too. And outside of games I can't live without it. I am a long time Logitech fan but approximately since the G series was first introduced, Logitech's philosophy is to put MMB there just so they can claim that the mouse has one more button, eventhough it's unusable.


Why should that be their philosophy? All logitech mice have normale MMB, only the Pro seems to be really hard. Who knows, maybe this is even a factory thing and will be fixed in later batches?


----------



## Koen3d

They should probably stick to what sells best but I must add that the reasoning that MMB has to be so stiff so you don't accidentally press it while scrolling is really dumb. We are not console players, we actually have customization. If you don't want accidental clicks, then you unbind the MMB, just like I unbind the scrolling in games so I don't accidentally scroll while trying to click the overly stiff MMB.


----------



## TriviumKM

Initial impressions:
- shape is great for my fingertip grip
- m1 + m2 feel almost identical and on par with g303 clicks
- side buttons on mine barely have any pre-travel aka they're fine
- cable could be lighter and more flexible, but its still a tad bit better than the g303 cable
- scroll wheel is a bit harder to press compared to the g303, but not unusable by any means and i'm sure it'll lighten up a bit over time

Overall, i'm happy with the mouse and it will replace my g303 as my main.


----------



## xSociety

I use M3 for ults in Overwatch, a gadget in Battlefield, flash in CSGO, etc.


----------



## semantics

I always unbind the scroll wheel from doing anything and use the keyboard for everything, come from rts background used to quick keyboard movements. My scroll wheel is just for scrolling outside of games which is why i always liked logitech's hyperscroll because it's effortless.


----------



## ENZOxWOLF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Initial impressions:
> - shape is great for my fingertip grip
> - m1 + m2 feel almost identical and on par with g303 clicks
> - side buttons on mine barely have any pre-travel aka they're fine
> - cable could be lighter and more flexible, but its still a tad bit better than the g303 cable
> - scroll wheel is a bit harder to press compared to the g303, but not unusable by any means and i'm sure it'll lighten up a bit over time
> 
> Overall, i'm happy with the mouse and it will replace my g303 as my main.


- Does your m1 & m2 have the same actuation force? Someone said m2 was more sensitive, but that could just be an issue with that particular mouse he received.

- Some say the cable is identical to g303. I hope that's not the case. That would be too stiff for a lightweight mouse.

- Luckily, I rarely use middle button for gaming.









*So here's the list of flaws I've heard so far:*
- Stiff braided cable (hopefully better than g303)
- High actuation force for middle button (I don't really mind)
- Anything else?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> This does have me worried, I usually use middle mouse for something in game.


No worries, the middle mouse concerns are overblown imo. My buttons are awesome as well.

Only part I don't like is the cable, pure ass.

It is probably too small for me though, feels even smaller than g303 in hand to me.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koen3d*
> 
> They should probably stick to what sells best but I must add that the reasoning that MMB has to be so stiff so you don't accidentally press it while scrolling is really dumb. We are not console players, we actually have customization. If you don't want accidental clicks, then you unbind the MMB, just like I unbind the scrolling in games so I don't accidentally scroll while trying to click the overly stiff MMB.


I use the scroll wheel to jump and clear decals in GO. I use mouse 3 for mic/comms. The side buttons are for reloading and quick switching weapons.

The WMO always causes me issues when I try to jump throw a smoke or strafe jump. Zowie's mouse 3 is a little too stiff.

I'm not going to unbind the best method of strafe jumping just to stop pressing mouse 3. In CS I need easy access to comms without releasing walk, crouch and movement keys.


----------



## Demi9OD

Do you guys using M3 for comms press it with your middle finger?

Since I press M3 with my index finger, I've only ever bound it to actions exclusive of shooting since I can't do both at once. Like melee, grenade, switch weapons, stuff like that.

My problem with a stiff M3 is that it makes it harder to aim when I am applying that much pressure, but to be fair I can't shoot anyways since my index finger is busy.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Do you guys using M3 for comms press it with your middle finger?
> 
> Since I press M3 with my index finger, I've only ever bound it to actions exclusive of shooting since I can't do both at once. Like melee, grenade, switch weapons, stuff like that.
> 
> My problem with a stiff M3 is that it makes it harder to aim when I am applying that much pressure, but to be fair I can't shoot anyways since my index finger is busy.


I use a three finger on top grip or 131 grip (that's what people are now calling it). So I am always ready to shoot, use secondary function, jump, comms, reload, switch weapons and whatever else I use for the other scroll (depends on the game).


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENZOxWOLF*
> 
> - Does your m1 & m2 have the same actuation force? Someone said m2 was more sensitive, but that could just be an issue with that particular mouse he received.
> 
> - Some say the cable is identical to g303. I hope that's not the case. That would be too stiff for a lightweight mouse.
> 
> - Luckily, I rarely use middle button for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So here's the list of flaws I've heard so far:*
> - Stiff braided cable (hopefully better than g303)
> - High actuation force for middle button (I don't really mind)
> - Anything else?


m2 is a tiny bit more sensitive than m1, but when i say tiny i do mean only a tiny bit more sensitive. I've never had a mouse where the clicks were _exactly_ the same; mice always have some variance.

and yes, the cable is slightly better than the g303s, but it's nothing to write home about.


----------



## ncck

Thoughts:

*Coating*
Feels decent, no trouble gripping - will see how the grip feels after extended usage (months). For the actual feel.. feels like a thick/strong plastic.. not sure how to describe

*Cable*
Not terrible, not great, you can clearly feel the drag. I have it in a bungee so that is minimized.

*Glide*
Feels fine / good. No complaints

*M1/M2*
Hair trigger, very light clicks, feels even, extremely easy to spamclick

*Scroll*
Very 'defined' or tactile scrollwheel - no chance of accidentally scrolling down/up, requires force to scroll. M3 requires a tad more force to click but I don't recommend ever binding to that key. This scroll wheel should work excellent for jumping.

*Sensor*
Perfect, no accel, no weird tracking. I did feel that I needed to raise my sens in CS - but won't do that until I'm more adjusted to the shape cause it could be unnecessary - I wouldn't say it's a DPI change.. but more me swiping to the side and then 'running out of' wrist room.

*Shape*
Not the worst - not the best, I'd need more time to see how it feels. I have an easier time handling this over the g303. Your palm makes like... 15% contact? I guess it depends how you hold it, I don't really notice the mouse much when in use so that's a decent sign. Please note I prefer ergonomic shapes (or even a g900 type shape).. but comparing to a g303 this feels better.

*Size*
Pretty small - don't expect this to fill your full palm. Although it feels more 'full' than the g303 for sure.. reminds me of an FK sort of but maybe easier to hold

*Cost*
It's what you pay for really, by the feel itself I'd say this mouse should last past its warranty for sure.. I would say it could be cheaper but I don't know production/shipping costs plus labor

*Side buttons*
They feel a bit strange - the side buttons on the g403 look better, basically they're not bad but I don't care for them

Not including shape into score I'd give this mouse around a 9 or 9.5/10 for those seeking the small ambi shape with high quality everything - this is basically it, your endgame. Enjoy

Hope you enjoyed my short writeup


----------



## Nova.

Just got mine in today and I love it. The weight is perfect for fingertip grips, the sensor is of course top notch, and the scroll wheel was what surprised me the most. Its quite tactile and I love the feedback you get when scrolling . The side buttons feel weird compared to my Deathadder but the G-Pro is just plain better in every category from sensor to shape. If you use a fingertip grip like myself and are looking for a new mouse, look no further.


----------



## xSociety

You three finger mouse users are mutants man. Your middle finger is for RMB, you heathens.


----------



## coldc0ffee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You three finger mouse users are mutants man. Your middle finger is for RMB, you heathens.


hear hear


----------



## daniel0731ex

Impression:

* Sides are slippery as hell. For someone who pinches his mouse between the thumb and the ring finger, this makes it rather difficult to hold given the weight.
* The grip naturally slips into a position that ends up being front heavy
* The thumb buttons are really intrusive with the way I hold it.
* Feels narrower -- this I like
* But the length is not any shorter, resulting in a more V-like feeling in my hand compared to the G100s.
* Butt still hits the base of my thumb rather than smoothing rolling off it when moving left.


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Do you guys using M3 for comms press it with your middle finger?
> 
> Since I press M3 with my index finger, I've only ever bound it to actions exclusive of shooting since I can't do both at once. Like melee, grenade, switch weapons, stuff like that.
> 
> My problem with a stiff M3 is that it makes it harder to aim when I am applying that much pressure, but to be fair I can't shoot anyways since my index finger is busy.


I just use space bar as comms, since my thumb is always free (mwheel down is jump)


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Impression:
> 
> * Sides are slippery as hell. For someone who pinches his mouse between the thumb and the ring finger, this makes it rather difficult to hold given the weight.
> * The grip naturally slips into a position that ends up being front heavy
> * The thumb buttons are really intrusive with the way I hold it.
> * Feels narrower -- this I like
> * But the length is not any shorter, resulting in a more V-like feeling in my hand compared to the G100s.
> * Butt still hits the base of my thumb rather than smoothing rolling off it when moving left.


Yeah it almost feels like a better built, slightly taller diamondback (sorry Logitech) and less like a g100s, but its still amazing.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> wth???
> 
> i'll measure mine tonight. there's no way it's >200g


i measure 140g on mine. and subjectively it felt the same for all the pre-release builds i tested

idk what the hell happened with all of yours


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> i measure 140g on mine. and subjectively it felt the same for all the pre-release builds i tested
> 
> idk what the hell happened with all of yours


The only reason for a difference I can imagine is that it's different switches. Is there any way that anything about how the mouse gets assembled could cause this difference?


----------



## qsxcv

i'll open mine up again tomorrow/weekend and take pics of the switch/try to measure the actuation force

someone remind me if i forget


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The only reason for a difference I can imagine is that it's different switches. Is there any way that anything about how the mouse gets assembled could cause this difference?


They could have changed the switch model right before manufacturing the retail mice.


----------



## qsxcv

the fact that 300 is almost exactly 2*140 makes that seem likely


----------



## a_ak57

Who makes those little cube-cased switches anyway? Are they a type of omron or are they from a different company? I opened up my Pro but I couldn't see any identifying info and don't feel like desoldering it right now to get a better look.


----------



## maddada

I'm gonna cry, mine is coming in october and ya'll are getting it now







( anyone else waiting on theirs from amazon/newegg??

( btw some guy did a review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMW_mWJvimg )


----------



## aayman_farzand

I got my mouse couple of hours ago, didn't play any games yet but can't see why I'd have issues with it. The shape is very familiar and I feel like I've had this for ages.

The scroll is not stiff at all, it is smooth and quiet. Middle click is a bit on the louder side and M1/2 are a louder than 303 as well.


----------



## gunit2004

Scroll wheel is great IMO. Even for scrolling Web pages. Buttery smooth. It's the scroll wheel click that is stiff.

Also my M1 and M2 are uneven. M1 is clicky and loud but M2 is quiet and easier to activate (even accidentally).

G Pro is far from a quality control marvel from the complaints I have been seeing.


----------



## bboiprfsr

I wonder how often you guys replace your mice. I feel like if you play competitively, you can wear it out under 2 years. Anyways, those pics look sick. I might get another logitech mouse, like this, later on when i wear out my next mouse. haha


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> Scroll wheel is great IMO. Even for scrolling Web pages. Buttery smooth. It's the scroll wheel click that is stiff.
> 
> Also my M1 and M2 are uneven. M1 is clicky and loud but M2 is quiet and easier to activate (even accidentally).
> 
> G Pro is far from a quality control marvel from the complaints I have been seeing.


I remember when I had the g502 when I lift the mouse up and put it down my middle finger would lightly tap the m2 button and activate it, but I don't think it bothered me at all.

Maybe you guys need to get used to it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bboiprfsr*
> 
> I wonder how often you guys replace your mice. I feel like if you play competitively, you can wear it out under 2 years. Anyways, those pics look sick. I might get another logitech mouse, like this, later on when i wear out my next mouse. haha


I have a lot of mice now. It's hard to wear one out when I don't use one for very long.

I used the BE DeathAdder for like a year before I replaced it. In a few months (maybe weeks) the coating wore down to the plastic. The scroll wheel became very light in resistance, thus problematic. I taped up the cable to stop it from catching on my mouse pad and fraying. Obviously the mouse feet wore down and the bottom is all scratched up.

About a week or two of using my ZA13 I wore the feet down using the Artisan Shiden-Kai and I broke in the wheel (it was very stiff at first).

My G100s' mouse 1 switch has become problematic after about a month of use.


----------



## maddada

Echofox Shahzam talking about the G Pro: https://www.twitch.tv/shahzam/v/88354473?t=2h32m33s

Basically he likes it but he went back to the za13 because the g pro felt "glidy" and he couldn't awp with it.

he says it might be the new skates..

also could be the dpi being a bit higher than on his za, not sure about this though since it differs by unit.


----------



## Maximillion

He probably enjoys the smoothing agent which provides more authority over his shots.


----------



## StillBlaze

I doubt any of this really even matters except the fact that his playing games for a living and can't afford the month it takes to change products and make a real decision.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> also could be the dpi being a bit higher than on his za, not sure about this though since it differs by unit.


which is why i am "against" using calculators to get your sens.
i'd say it's fine to use it as a start, but you're better off just finding the "appropriate sens" using in-game aim. (just flick a bit, strafe a bit while staying on target, follow moving targets, etc. - and / or adjust it during actual gameplay.)

shape and feet etc obviously matters also, so even if the cpi would be exactly the same...
imo it's silly that so many gamers insist on these calculators / numbers to get their "perfect sens".

edit: whoops. /offtopic rant i guess


----------



## ghostshade

Could be Bucake but i have used both methods to get to my cm/360. Then i use the calculator at http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/ to calculate what i need to set in different games to get as close to my optimal cm /360 as possible.

might not work for everyone but it works for me so i have no reason not to use it.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I think I always said "flexible _for a braided cable_". It's obviously different from a flexible rubber cable because the braid still affects it


I beleive you've forgotten where your are, these are forums where people are so convinced of input lag in their setup that theyll replace everything then when that doesnt work rewire their place and when that still doesnt solve it they come to the conclusion it was the case fans over molex adapters the entire time causing the problem! Now always remember to explain fully so there is no ambiguity in your statement where these peoples minds may run wild. ;-D

P.s. love ya guys

Typed on my glorious Nexus 10 Datapad


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Echofox Shahzam talking about the G Pro: https://www.twitch.tv/shahzam/v/88354473?t=2h32m33s
> 
> Basically he likes it but he went back to the za13 because the g pro felt "glidy" and he couldn't awp with it.
> 
> he says it might be the new skates..
> 
> also could be the dpi being a bit higher than on his za, not sure about this though since it differs by unit.


My ZA13 measures ~820 CPI.

The surface area for the feet on the Pro is smaller than the ZA13. You might have problems physically controlling the mouse if you are used to higher friction.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> which is why i am "against" using calculators to get your sens.
> i'd say it's fine to use it as a start, but you're better off just finding the "appropriate sens" using in-game aim. (just flick a bit, strafe a bit while staying on target, follow moving targets, etc. - and / or adjust it during actual gameplay.)
> 
> shape and feet etc obviously matters also, so even if the cpi would be exactly the same...
> imo it's silly that so many gamers insist on these calculators / numbers to get their "perfect sens".
> 
> edit: whoops. /offtopic rant i guess


I always adjust my sensitivity to match between mice. Works very well. It's like I didn't change a thing.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> My ZA13 measures ~820 CPI.
> 
> The surface area for the feet on the Pro is smaller than the ZA13. You might have problems physically controlling the mouse if you are used to higher friction.
> I always adjust my sensitivity to match between mice. Works very well. It's like I didn't change a thing.


I'm so confused now if this is all fact or just placebo. Is Logitech DPI really off compared to other mice? If so where is the source? To me aim would feel very different sensor to sensor and sensor position being even more important but when I want to test physical DPI it's pretty easy going left to right on your mousepad and looking at degrees moved in game.

So my G100s/303 mod is around 420/425 DPI compared to the Zowie ZA13, did i **** up the sensor height or is this something REAL.


----------



## StillBlaze

btw for anyone not received any order info yet, my status just changed on the findmyorder.com link you get with order confirmation email.

État de la commande : Commande en cours de traitement = Order Status : Order being processed

Before this it had just said that the order was "placed" and I ordered on 19th August with instant payment (credit card) Still have not received any email from Logitech so i guess I can expect this soon.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostshade*
> 
> Could be Bucake but i have used both methods to get to my cm/360. Then i use the calculator at http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/ to calculate what i need to set in different games to get as close to my optimal cm /360 as possible.
> 
> might not work for everyone but it works for me so i have no reason not to use it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I always adjust my sensitivity to match between mice. Works very well. It's like I didn't change a thing.


still, blindly relying on this method to retain get your perfect sens between mice is a mistake. or at least, it's a mistake to assume you end up with exactly the same cm/360 (by trusting the advertised steps).
@popups i assume you measure the cpi yourself, before calculating, which can make a significant difference compared to reading the 800 off of the boxes and assuming both mice measure at exactly that.

and if it works for you, great. but if people claim something feels off after using a calculator, well..

and me personally, i rarely end up precisely at the same cm/360 because of differences in feet, weight, shape..
and imo, that's not so strange. maybe if you only move between mice that are very similar in every regard..?
or maybe i'm just one of few whose muscle memory doesn't need the same cm/360 at all times. because if i'd move from the MX300 to the DA for example, then i would bump up my sens.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> I'm so confused now if this is all fact or just placebo. Is Logitech DPI really off compared to other mice? If so where is the source? To me aim would feel very different sensor to sensor and sensor position being even more important but when I want to test physical DPI it's pretty easy going left to right on your mousepad and looking at degrees moved in game.
> 
> So my G100s/303 mod is around 420/425 DPI compared to the Zowie ZA13, did i **** up the sensor height or is this something REAL.


The G303 I had measured as advertised.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> still, blindly relying on this method to retain get your perfect sens between mice is a mistake. or at least, it's a mistake to assume you end up with exactly the same cm/360 (by trusting the advertised steps).
> @popups i assume you measure the cpi yourself, before calculating, which can make a significant difference compared to reading the 800 off of the boxes and assuming both mice measure at exactly that.
> 
> and if it works for you, great. but if people claim something feels off after using a calculator, well..
> 
> and me personally, i rarely end up precisely at the same cm/360 because of differences in feet, weight, shape..
> and imo, that's not so strange. maybe if you only move between mice that are very similar in every regard..?
> or maybe i'm just one of few whose muscle memory doesn't need the same cm/360 at all times. because if i'd move from the MX300 to the DA for example, then i would bump up my sens.


I measure the CPI and adjust sensitivity.

I can use a wide range of cursor speeds. I used to have a sensitivity similar to n0thing's, now I am using 820 CPI and 1.58 sensitivity.

I have no major issues switching from a DeathAdder to a G100s or from a G303 to a Avior 7000. Sure some shapes are easier to use than others. Sensor position only majorly affects my wrist movements.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> Scroll wheel is great IMO. Even for scrolling Web pages. Buttery smooth. It's the scroll wheel click that is stiff.
> 
> Also my M1 and M2 are uneven. M1 is clicky and loud but M2 is quiet and easier to activate (even accidentally).
> 
> G Pro is far from a quality control marvel from the complaints I have been seeing.


Not everyone has this issue, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I'm not the kind of person who claims "If my copy is perfect, then everyone's copy should be perfect too!" (smh). But yeah, my G Pro's M1 button is satisfyingly clicky and tactile. The M2 on my copy has been registering double clicks and there's almost no pre-travel on it now. It's like it got worse the more I used it on BF4 and Doom for a couple of hours.

QC issues are like anything else. It's like playing the GPU lottery: buy 2 and hope 1 of them isn't a dud. My first G900 had wireless connectivity issues. And my first G Pro (unfortunately) has very light M1/M2 buttons but my M2 button no longer makes a 'click' sound and if I even rest my finger on it, any quick swipe results in an accidental round being fired off. Which is why I kinda have to grip this mouse like this:


Now I know why there are CS:GO players who prefer stiff tactile clicks vs. very light ones (hence, use of Zowie mice). Aside from that, my G303 has light clicks too but not as light as the G Pro's. Which is odd. I've read reviews stating that the G Pro's switches were stiffer than the G303's. I have both and my copies have shown me the opposite.


----------



## Huzzaa

VESPA5

You got the dud I got as a g900 as well.

I'm still using mine but I'll be sending it back if the G Pro that arrives in about a few hours doesn't have any issues.

I'm really hoping for none







.


----------



## deepor

I tried guessing the force required to click the wheel button on my G Pro with the kitchen scale. I think I see the kitchen scale displaying around 280g on average when the wheel clicks.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I tried guessing the force required to click the wheel button on my G Pro with the kitchen scale. I think I see the kitchen scale displaying around 280g on average when the wheel clicks.


How exactly did you test this? I gave it a try by putting the scroll wheel only against the scales and slowly pushing down till a crisp click, I was near 180grams every time. And this ZA13 is like 14 months old and has one of the hardest clickers I ever felt now that I think about it. I rarely use M3 though.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> How exactly did you test this? I gave it a try by putting the scroll wheel only against the scales and slowly pushing down till a crisp click, I was near 180grams every time. And this ZA13 is like 14 months old and has one of the hardest clickers I ever felt now that I think about it. I rarely use M3 though.


That's how I tested as well with the 4 mice I have. It's not a perfect method, since you might not be able to push straight down due to the rising shell behind the button forcing you to press it at a slight angle. Still, it's clearly stiffer than most other mice.


----------



## deepor

Yes, that's how I tried to test it, just slowly pushing down onto the kitchen scale with the mouse wheel and looking at the kitchen scale's display. As a comparison, I see 170g to 190g displayed if I try this with my G303. With my G Pro what I see is between 260g and 300g.


----------



## Koen3d

Never thought of testing button resistance by just putting the mouse on a kitchen scale and slowly pressing the button. Such a simple and great idea!
For comparison, worn M3 on my Alcor shows 60-75g of resistance and it's great to click but also very easy to press while scrolling.
On my Tesoro Ascalon it's in the range of 100-125g and it's just right in terms of click and there's no way to press it accidentally while scrolling.
Now that I know the exact value of stiffness of my buttons, the 200+ values you guys measure for the G Pro sound absolutely terryfying lol.


----------



## zimzum

The middle mouse button doesn't bother me that much because imo it should not be easily pressed.
But the right one is still giving me grief with missclicks.. It even sounds different than the left one, shouldn't they be identical?
Trying to adjust my grip so i don't rest any finger on it but that's not ideal.

So apart from the sensor rattle, which seems fixable, the g303 might still be the superior mouse after all?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimzum*
> 
> The middle mouse button doesn't bother me that much because imo it should not be easily pressed.
> But the right one is still giving me grief with missclicks.. It even sounds different than the left one, shouldn't they be identical?
> Trying to adjust my grip so i don't rest any finger on it but that's not ideal.
> 
> So apart from the sensor rattle, which seems fixable, the g303 might still be the superior mouse after all?


I'd say my G900 and G303 have M1/M2 buttons that click very similarly. But unfortunately, my copy of the G Pro's M2 switch is so sensitive, I literally cannot rest my middle finger on it when using it and swiping because it will trigger it accidentally. I envy the owners of perfect M1/M2 on their G Pro. It actually makes my G303 (despite the lens rattle) seem like the better mouse.


----------



## Huzzaa

I just got one that has M1 super sensitive and less clicky than M2.

So yeah, but it's tolerable this time. The G900 is a different story.

Kind of still confirming that stuff just either arrives gimped or gimped stuff are literally sent to this part of the world.

Eastern Europe.

Of all the mice where I can name defective units or minor defections on them, I have over like 40% of what I've purchased. I've owned like over 15 in the latter 3 years.

This goes for keyboards too, I have 2 CM QFK TKs. The first one has a noticeable difference between the key 'a' and key 'd'.

Oh well.

But truthfully, so far, I love it. The G900 was bulkier and I need to get used to this one so I will hold my final verdicts off for now.


----------



## neoN-

Hey boys,

I've been lurking around this forum since a while.

Finally I've got a question myself which wasn't mentioned earlier. *One of us, one of us, one of us*

The question is not only about the G-Pro sensor but also about the G302 sonsor and G303 sensor.

At the moment I'm having all mentioned mice at home. My question is about the sensor DPI speed. Lets get started:
My reqular mouse is the G302, I wanted to get a new one since the feet have worn off. I decided to grab a G303 somewhat like two or three months ago. The G303 felt weird in comparison to the G302 (The sensor didn't rattle! It was the first thing i checked when after unboxing!). I'm doing exact 360° from the left to the right of my qck with a sensitivity of 2.15 in CSGO at 400 DPI with my G302. I tried the same on the G303 but it stopped somewhat like 90% of the way. That made me return the G303 once. I tried out a few other mice and realized that they were the same as the G303. I decided to get the G303 back again and now it comes:

The sensor of my second G303 rattles BUT it gives me the exact same movement as the G302 does! I do a 360° at 400 DPI and 2.15 ingame in CS!
But im going to return it, since it rattles... I thought that the G Pro might have the same "speed" as the G302, unfortunately its the same speed as the non-rattling G303...

Im kind of frustrated at the moment... Did logitech lift the sensor to achieve a lower LOD? Does a lifted sensor actually lower the actual pointerspeed?

Hopefully someone can help me since I really dont know what to do... I dont want to buy the G302 again... :'(

Thanks in advance!

(Sorry for my very poor english... I'm nopt a native speaker







)


----------



## frunction

My hand is sore today from only two hours of using this mouse...


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> My hand is sore today from only two hours of using this mouse...


That goes away with use, I have roughly 1,000+ hours of usage with both ergo and ambi mice - any wrist/finger pain I use to get is long gone now







Although I'm not sure if that's a good thing haha


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoN-*
> 
> Hey boys,
> 
> I've been lurking around this forum since a while.
> 
> Finally I've got a question myself which wasn't mentioned earlier. *One of us, one of us, one of us*
> 
> The question is not only about the G-Pro sensor but also about the G302 sonsor and G303 sensor.
> 
> At the moment I'm having all mentioned mice at home. My question is about the sensor DPI speed. Lets get started:
> My reqular mouse is the G302, I wanted to get a new one since the feet have worn off. I decided to grab a G303 somewhat like two or three months ago. The G303 felt weird in comparison to the G302 (The sensor didn't rattle! It was the first thing i checked when after unboxing!). I'm doing exact 360° from the left to the right of my qck with a sensitivity of 2.15 in CSGO at 400 DPI with my G302. I tried the same on the G303 but it stopped somewhat like 90% of the way. That made me return the G303 once. I tried out a few other mice and realized that they were the same as the G303. I decided to get the G303 back again and now it comes:
> 
> The sensor of my second G303 rattles BUT it gives me the exact same movement as the G302 does! I do a 360° at 400 DPI and 2.15 ingame in CS!
> But im going to return it, since it rattles... I thought that the G Pro might have the same "speed" as the G302, unfortunately its the same speed as the non-rattling G303...
> 
> Im kind of frustrated at the moment... Did logitech lift the sensor to achieve a lower LOD? Does a lifted sensor actually lower the actual pointerspeed?
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me since I really dont know what to do... I dont want to buy the G302 again... :'(
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> (Sorry for my very poor english... I'm nopt a native speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I used to think that 800dpi on any mouse should result in the exact same 360 degreee measurement. But that is not true! Even on the same type of mouse with the same dpi there can 10-15% differences due to production reasons the lense and sensor will always be a little different. So don't bother finding a mouse that will travel the exact same distance on 800dpi. Just adjust your ingame sense!


----------



## whiteweazel21

It's been really hard to adjust to the GPro from the G303 for me so far. The shape itself is a lot more comfortable, but I noticed a couple things:

A. The mouse feet on the Gpro kind of have a dimpled center, so the mouse is really just gliding on the outer rim of the mouse feet. There is very, very little actual contact and not much friction as a result.

B. The way I hold the g303, the sensor is kind of below my knuckle. On the Gpro, it's much further forward. There's no real way to grasp the mouse to hold the sensor lower relative to your hand, because of the shape. It would require much bigger hands to do so. So as more of a wrist player, I sort of lose leverage on the sensor that I had with the g303.

I guess I'll try a couple more days. It's very pleasant to hold and mouse around on the desktop, but very difficult to transition to gaming so far. It's much more stable though, but between the glide and sensor position I am having more issues adapting then I would have thought. If it doesn't work soon I guess I'll hook up the g303 again to compare.

My m1 also has a pretty beefy click, but it doesn't seem to affect latency. But boy am I whiffing a lot of shots.

Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> My hand is sore today from only two hours of using this mouse...


Mine got sore in my ring finger knuckle in 15 minutes


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihateallmice*
> 
> (unless of course it's broken in which case send it back)


After 4 days of BF4 and Doom with this mouse and literally testing the M2 on my mouse on Notepad (basically assigning letters to M1 and M2 and doing the spacebar, tap, spacebar, tap test), my RMB definitely has a double clicking issue. And to be fair, some of the people chiming in have used their mouse for more than an hour or so. There is no such thing as a perfect mouse but there are mice that I own that are near perfect for ME (like my G900 and G303). But other than that, all this tells me is that this mouse is plagued with some QC issues like all the other popular mouse manufacturers. Telling people to stop crying on OCN will probably not make you popular with the Community here (lol).


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> After 4 days of BF4 and Doom with this mouse and literally testing the M2 on my mouse on Notepad (basically assigning letters to M1 and M2 and doing the spacebar, tap, spacebar, tap test), my RMB definitely has a double clicking issue. And to be fair, some of the people chiming in have used their mouse for more than an hour or so. There is no such thing as a perfect mouse but there are mice that I own that are near perfect for ME (like my G900 and G303). But other than that, all this tells me is that this mouse is plagued with some QC issues like all the other popular mouse manufacturers. Telling people to stop crying on OCN will probably not make you popular with the Community here (lol).


just because your mouse has a problem doesn't mean that there are more QC issues than any other mouse...So please don't state as much like it's a fact. Of course people will be vocal and complain online when their brand new shiny mouse that they paid a lot of money for isn't working as anticipated. Everyone else who got a good one is likely too busy enjoying it to care or post about it.

I agree with the poster above, way too many people are complaining about hand cramps and such without using it for a decent amount of time.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> just because your mouse has a problem doesn't mean that there are more QC issues than any other mouse...So please don't state as much like it's a fact. Of course people will be vocal and complain online when their brand new shiny mouse that they paid a lot of money for isn't working as anticipated. Everyone else who got a good one is likely too busy enjoying it to care or post about it.
> 
> I agree with the poster above, way too many people are complaining about hand cramps and such without using it for a decent amount of time.


He never said there are more QC issues, just that QC issues are present in the G Pro as they are in every other mouse. Judging by the number of posts about how the clicks are uneven or double clicks are registering when they shouldn't, it seems true.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> just because your mouse has a problem doesn't mean that there are more QC issues than any other mouse...So please don't state as much like it's a fact.


Amusing. Read my post again. I never said there were MORE QC issues than any other mouse. What's the use. Base your reaction on however you interpreted what you've read (or glanced over).


----------



## taengoo

Sadly my delivery is delayed a day to 9/13. Should've ordered with expedited shipping.


----------



## James N

It is the same for anything you buy that has been made in a factory. There are tolerances. No way around it.

Most posts here describe personal preferences. This is different for everyone. So there is no reason to tell others that the mouse is causing hand cramps, because the shape is bad , or it is uncontrollably fast, no way to be accurate. This is YOUR experience, sucks for you if its bad, good for you if its good. Nothing is created equal, nothing!

The things that aren't influenced by personal preference with this mouse, is the build quality, the button delay and the sensor performance. And those are spot on and up par, if not better than most mice.

On a sidenote, i don't understand how even pro players don't get that the dpi values for every mouse, even the the same model will differ. So if you stick to your ingame settings and just set the mouse to 400dpi and in reality this step is 420dpi. But your old mouse had a 400dpi step that was 370dpi. It makes a big difference ingame.

Also using a new mouse with brand new slippery mouse feet, when you are used to the resistance of your old worn out mouse feet , is also a difference(as well as a different shape of a mouse).

So i am completely aboard you guys who say, use the mouse for a month. And then judge it.

Personally, i always measure my cm/360 manually with a measuring tape, so it is 100% the same distance in every game with every mouse (then i just play till i get used to the shape. That always worked best for me).


----------



## nyshak

Anybody tried the surface tuning? I did, but it does not feel much different, if at all. Probably just my imagination. So, whats the deal with this, what does it do?


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Anybody tried the surface tuning? I did, but it does not feel much different, if at all. Probably just my imagination. So, whats the deal with this, what does it do?


I had problems in the past using surface tuning on the g303. I would get tracking problems and I read about other people having the same issues. So I never use it anymore.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I had problems in the past using surface tuning on the g303. I would get tracking problems and I read about other people having the same issues. So I never use it anymore.


Hm, I don't seem to be having that with the G-SR. I'll switch between the tuned surface setting and the default settings for a week or so and see if I notice something. So far, nothing I would not chalk up to superstition. Someone said that surface tuning reduced his LOD, but it did not for me. Maybe this only shows if you use a worse pad than the GSR. I would guess that LOD is optimized for a black pad by default anyways.

I would like to know if anyone has some insight in what this surface tuning is supposed to do still. So far this tab in the software seems like pure placebo.


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Anybody tried the surface tuning? I did, but it does not feel much different, if at all. Probably just my imagination. So, whats the deal with this, what does it do?


I don't use surface tuning and it's flawless.
My mouse pad is the Zowie GTF-X.


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Hm, I don't seem to be having that with the G-SR. I'll switch between the tuned surface setting and the default settings for a week or so and see if I notice something. So far, nothing I would not chalk up to superstition. Someone said that surface tuning reduced his LOD, but it did not for me. Maybe this only shows if you use a worse pad than the GSR. I would guess that LOD is optimized for a black pad by default anyways.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has some insight in what this surface tuning is supposed to do still. So far this tab in the software seems like pure placebo.


The G502 had spin out issues if anything other than the factory default was used on its earlier firmware revision.

Ever since it's been fixed really.

But honestly, idk either what it does.

What I know it does, is that it changes something because it definately feels different. I currently use it.

The different part isn't necessarily better or worse, it's just, different? It does lower LoD a bit on all of the surface tunings I've done with G900/G502/G Pro. EDIT: & G303, I almost forgot that I had one for a week before I sent it back(Lens rattle).


----------



## ikonomov

Can somebody who has the G Pro post a profile photo of the mouse like this 
Thanks!


----------



## discoprince

just got the g pro heres some first impressions.

i guess the first thing ill comment on is the scroll wheel. the scrolling action is great, you can feel every step but its still smooth.
it is a bit difficult to press, id say its about the same stiffness as the g303 scroll wheel but you dont have the same leverage to press down on it as the G303 wheel (the G303 wheel sits much higher up above the frame, the pro's is lower). so that makes it kind of unwieldy. if you are playing at a very high competitive level (which very few people on here are) and use this as a bind i would advise some caution, its doable not sure about the reliability of it though. for everyone else it should be just fine. i use the middle mouse click constantly and i can deal with it for casual gaming - not so sure it would be my go to if i was playing for thousands of dollars.

for everything else i dont have any of the issues some other people were having. both my left and right buttons have the same click resistance, they are great - i prefer these much over the G303.

the side buttons dont have any pre-travel what-so-ever, good there. i really like them a lot too, on the g303 i had to raise my thumb to click them, with the pro i can just roll them up.

i used the g100s for a long time this mouse is exactly that, the only major thing i noticed right away was the sides. the g100s side are much more flat, the pros curve ever so lightly in and i like that change very much, i didnt like the flat sides on the g100s at all or on any mouse. although the g303's flat sides worked pretty well but i suspect that was mostly due to the angle they were at.

the led's i turned off but when they were on the colors were crisp and clear.

the mouse feet are fine, they don't have any weird depressions or scratches. gliding like a champ on my blue pretty worn out at this point zowie g-sr. havent slid it on my black hayate or red hein yet.

no rattle.

and i don't know what people really are considering "stiff" on here but this is one of the nicer braided cables i've seen (i have around 25 mice now with a G403 on the way). the one on the g303 i didnt mind either but the cable on the pro seems thinner and i don't notice it at all doing swipes. doesn't catch on the g-sr and i don't have it up in a bungee yet. usually i would bungee a mouse up right away but haven't even bothered because it doesn't get in the way.

pretty much everything to say about this mouse has been said in this thread and the other thread at this point. i think the g403 has more hype now but im really loving this g pro.


----------



## xmr1

So far I definitely prefer the straighter sides of the G100s but it's not a huge deal and something I'm sure I can get more used to in time. Although I am curious why they chose to make that change.

The mouse wheel button is unreasonably hard to press but thankfully I only use it to open links in new tabs when browsing. You're not going to have a good time if you bind it to something important in games.

Don't like the cable but I've never met a braided cable I liked so that was to be expected. It will be swapped out once replacement feet are available.

Other than those few things the mouse is pretty much everything I've wanted for years in a competitive FPS mouse. The problem is the G900 also works extremely well for me while being wireless and a lot more comfortable and convenient outside of games. If I were at the stage I was years ago where every fraction of a percentage of performance mattered it would be an easy decision but right now I'm torn.


----------



## zeflow

Can anyone help with the RGB settings to get less of the blue tint? Tried messing with the numbers but can't seem to get it to look more white.

Nvm, 255 225 255 is better.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> i'll open mine up again tomorrow/weekend and take pics of the switch/try to measure the actuation force
> 
> someone remind me if i forget


so it's just a black square switch, without branding

actuation force by pressing on the cylinder in contact with the swtich is 95g


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikonomov*
> 
> Can somebody who has the G Pro post a profile photo of the mouse like this
> Thanks!


You could try going to the first page in the thread...


----------



## ikonomov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> You could try going to the first page in the thread...


I should have been more specific. I did quite a thorough search before posting here. The two side photos that Ino posted have been taken from a slight angle. I would like to get one as close to 0 degrees as possible (a side view if you will), such as the photo of the g303 that I posted. This would have been ideal if it showed the whole mouse


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> So far I definitely prefer the straighter sides of the G100s but it's not a huge deal and something I'm sure I can get more used to in time. Although I am curious why they chose to make that change.
> .


Do you not find this much easier to lift with low sensitivity with constant and fast movements?


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Do you not find this much easier to lift with low sensitivity with constant and fast movements?


Personally I don't. I don't grip in a way that my fingertips dig underneath the ridges on the side and I typically always find mice easy to lift with a combination of friction and a little bit of pressure. I don't really need the shape to aid with lifting.


----------



## whiteweazel21

So hard to get used to this...I have at least 16 hours on it and can't aim to save my life. I thought I was maybe playing really poorly, but switched to g303 right now first time in 3 days and had 2 great games. The clicks and click consistency on the g303, at least my copy, are much better especially the m1. It's also really hard to get any hand tension on the mouse for me because it's so smooth everywhere. Does anyone know how many days Logitech give for returns, is it 30 days? I might just paracord the 303 and call it a day. Still interested in the wireless 403. I'll try for a few more days still. I really hated the g303 for a long time, but over time I guess it's begun to work very well for me. It's not even uncomfortable anymore tbh.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteweazel21*
> 
> I really hated the g303 for a long time, but over time I guess it's begun to work very well for me. It's not even uncomfortable anymore tbh.


You are typically displaying "Stockholm Syndrome" because even after you've been abused and treated so dismally by the G303, now you've become another "hostage-falls-in-love" with this obscene perpetrator.

I would say give it time and like getting over smoking or alcohol dependence you shall return to the land of the Normal before time.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You are typically displaying "Stockholm Syndrome" because even after you've been abused and treated so dismally by the G303, now you've become another "hostage-falls-in-love" with this obscene perpetrator.
> 
> I would say give it time and like getting over smoking or alcohol dependence you shall return to the land of the Normal before time.


Seriously can you stop dissing my G303!? Damn! Lol

The G303 Soldiers dislike it.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You are typically displaying "Stockholm Syndrome" because even after you've been abused and treated so dismally by the G303, now you've become another "hostage-falls-in-love" with this obscene perpetrator.
> 
> I would say give it time and like getting over smoking or alcohol dependence you shall return to the land of the Normal before time.


Reminds me of how popups hurt his hand by using g303.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikonomov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> You could try going to the first page in the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been more specific. I did quite a thorough search before posting here. The two side photos that Ino posted have been taken from a slight angle. I would like to get one as close to 0 degrees as possible (a side view if you will), such as the photo of the g303 that I posted. This would have been ideal if it showed the whole mouse
Click to expand...

k i'll post one tomorrow or someone else can


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> Reminds me of how popups hurt his hand by using g303.


I tried to give the G303 a week before I decided to return it. I needed to use it enough to form an opinion.


----------



## NicoNicoNii

Just got this earlier tonight. It has a lot of friction on my current mousepad (roccat taito control), is that bad on the mouse feet at all? I kinda like the friction though


----------



## Natskyge

Anyone knows what materiel the Shell is made of? I am asking because if it is PBT i could dye it white.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Anyone knows what materiel the Shell is made of? I am asking because if it is PBT i could dye it white.


Pretty sure it's ABS like most mice.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> You are typically displaying "Stockholm Syndrome" because even after you've been abused and treated so dismally by the G303, now you've become another "hostage-falls-in-love" with this obscene perpetrator.
> 
> I would say give it time and like getting over smoking or alcohol dependence you shall return to the land of the Normal before time.


I find it funny how some people talk about the G303 shape, as if the angular edges will dig into your flesh and make you bleed. I used safe shapes mice since 1997 and the transition to the G303 only took me one hour.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikonomov*
> 
> Can somebody who has the G Pro post a profile photo of the mouse like this
> Thanks!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Personally I don't. I don't grip in a way that my fingertips dig underneath the ridges on the side and I typically always find mice easy to lift with a combination of friction and a little bit of pressure. I don't really need the shape to aid with lifting.


so then what difference does it make to you if the sides are flat like on the g100s or how they slightly curve in on the g pro.
the only reason i could even lift the g100s with those terrible flat sides is because it was so light. the reason i could lift the g pro so easily is because the sides go more like this \ /. if they were flat im not so sure i would like it as much, esp with the side buttons.


----------



## syrell

I want the real classic logitech shape - saaaaaaaaad


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> I want the real classic logitech shape - saaaaaaaaad
> 
> [...]


Did you try the mouse yourself or are you just guessing that it's not good for you? There's also people crying that it's not the G100s shape, so it might be closer to the old shape than you'd think.


----------



## overgot

It's not.


----------



## syrell

@deepor No - I will buy and test this mouse- I 'm just guessing- If I would be the old shape- I would not have to guess. But closer to the old shape It will never get again I assume. Maybe I 'am lucky! Otherwise I will send it back, due to 2 weeks testing time by law in germany!


----------



## yoomy

It is definitely not the MX300 or G3 shape, browse my album for comparison shots:
https://imgur.com/a/cBRzE

After playing with the G403 and G Pro for many hours, I can now say that I will not keep the G403. I love holding it, it feels great but I am faster and more precise with the G Pro.


----------



## syrell

Maybe I can do some mousemodding and get the Pro Platine into the G3 case! the side buttons should not be a problem at all, this is easy. The only problem could be the mouse wheel!


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> Maybe I can do some mousemodding and get the Pro Platine into the G3 case! the side buttons should not be a problem at all, this is easy. only problem could be the mouse wheel!


You can cut the wheel assembly from Pro.


----------



## thwl

Got this a couple days ago. Put it through Quake 3 and some Overwatch with CSGO sprinkled here and there. It's alright. Not impressed.

The only thing I have to get used to is its shape, coming from g502 it will take a while. It reminds me of my old Dell _ball_ mouse.


----------



## syrell

you are lucky u can even play with g502, I cannot even lift this mouse - I depend on the smaller versions! I'm a european with ****ign korean hands


----------



## gene-z

Lucky bastards. Still waiting on Amazon, no shipping ETA yet.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> so then what difference does it make to you if the sides are flat like on the g100s or how they slightly curve in on the g pro.
> the only reason i could even lift the g100s with those terrible flat sides is because it was so light. the reason i could lift the g pro so easily is because the sides go more like this \ /. if they were flat im not so sure i would like it as much, esp with the side buttons.


Do you have trouble with the WMO?

I like the area below the side buttons to be flat so my finger has neutral control.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> so then what difference does it make to you if the sides are flat like on the g100s or how they slightly curve in on the g pro.
> the only reason i could even lift the g100s with those terrible flat sides is because it was so light. the reason i could lift the g pro so easily is because the sides go more like this \ /. if they were flat im not so sure i would like it as much, esp with the side buttons.


My thumb still being positioned as it would be on a mouse with either | or ) sides means the bottom portion of my thumb either isn't making contact or is barely making contact on the \ of the G Pro. Only a small, specific point of my thumb is used to grip it. This doesn't feel right to me based on what I'm used to. In order to have my thumb be completely parallel with the sides on the G Pro I would have to change my whole grip style. Like I said it's not a huge deal to me but I would have preferred a true G100s shape.


----------



## Adexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Lucky bastards. Still waiting on Amazon, no shipping ETA yet.


I'm still waiting on bloody Logitech to ship mine in UK, it's gone from Order Submitted all the way to Order in Process.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> k i'll post one tomorrow or someone else can


taken from ~40cm away


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> taken from ~40cm away


nice s5 u got there :> exact same phone here..

btw autimatic, shroud and ska have been using the g pro at starladder. stewie still using the g900 wirelessly, and n0thing on his custom g100s.

semi finals now,rooting for them to win it all









game vs nip in 1 hour 30 mins: http://www.hltv.org/match/2304674-cloud9-nip-sl-i-league-starseries-season-2-finals


----------



## SEJB

Even though I'm Swedish I kind of have to root for C9 so that NA fans can get some hope.

Ontopic I was just curious about my actual DPI counts at 800 so I tried mousetester but it never even goes over 700. I am pretty sure I don't know how to use the tester since it feels faster than my 302 at 800 DPI.


----------



## StillBlaze

Tuned into CSGO Starladder just saw Cloud 9s Shroud playing with G Pro, surprise surprise his doesn't have a braided cable. The answer is so clear right now, Logitech don't want to have to replace kids who treat their mice like **** so they stick a huge cable on it.


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Tuned into CSGO Starladder just saw Cloud 9s Shroud playing with G Pro, surprise surprise his doesn't have a braided cable. The answer is so clear right now, Logitech don't want to have to replace kids who treat their mice like **** so they stick a huge cable on it.


haha that might be the case


----------



## Stormfirebird

Whose is this?
http://static.hltv.org/images/galleries/8853-full/1473505339.109.jpeg
Im pretty sure i can shoot you a completely blurry photo where my g303 doesnt look braided either.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> haha that might be the case


Looks like the normal cable to me?


----------



## SEJB

Yeah it looks exactly like mine.


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Looks like the normal cable to me?


Pretty much. I mean it's of course possible given how n0thing has been playing with a modified g100s since g303 came out, but it's impossible to tell from those pictures tbh.


----------



## nyshak

I am using a mouse bungee with this cable again. This has not happened in years








Before I was using a modded Aurora with a Zowie cable. The cable of the Pro ain't bad, but the mouse bungee saves me the debraiding effort. From what I gathered the rubber cable inside the braiding is not even that thick. So getting rid of the braiding should fix this issue. Will void warranty though I would bet.


----------



## StillBlaze

I could be wrong but I'm 90% sure while waiting on the stream on source there was no braids just plain rubber, the quality was good enough that i could see the smooth cable and not a trace of braided.

right click open in new tab, look at the whole cable and near bungee, i can not see a trace of braided

http://cdn.overclock.net/6/63/63b702d7_cable2.png


----------



## xSociety

My Amazon ordered G Pro now says arriving Thursday and I used 1-day shipping.


----------



## Jeph

How does the middle click on the G Pro compare to the middle clicks on the Zowie EC Series?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> haha that might be the case


That's the normal cable...

However this here is not!



I bought a Paracord from @CeeSA and I couldn't be happier. Definitely recommended!


----------



## falcon26

Can you turn off the LED's that light up? And if you can't are you able to make it a nice white color LED?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Can you turn off the LED's that light up? And if you can't are you able to make it a nice white color LED?


The lighting can do any color. You can choose color and saturation and brightness. You can turn it off completely.

There's also a somewhat hidden setting about disabling a "start up lighting effect" (or similar name) in the window that opens when you click on the gear icon in the bottom right in the Logitech software. That disables the weird light show thingy the mouse does when the PC boots.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The lighting can do any color. You can choose color and saturation and brightness. You can turn it off completely.
> 
> There's also a somewhat hidden setting about disabling a "start up lighting effect" (or similar name) in the window that opens when you click on the gear icon in the bottom right in the Logitech software. That disables the weird light show thingy the mouse does when the PC boots.


Are you talking about Device Startup Effect?


----------



## unplayed namer

who actually decided to remove the static function from the LED?


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Are you talking about Device Startup Effect?


Yes that's that.


----------



## nyshak

I've done some tests regarding the "surface tuning" and my unit this day. After lowering my sensitivity to something around 45cm/360 (i play with 26) I came across some tracking issues with the tuned setting (G-SR pad). Default settings handled everything smoothly. So yeah, whatever it does, it's not good. I'd recommend to use the default settings.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I've done some tests regarding the "surface tuning" and my unit this day. After lowering my sensitivity to something around 45cm/360 (i play with 26) I came across some tracking issues with the tuned setting (G-SR pad). Default settings handled everything smoothly. So yeah, whatever it does, it's not good. I'd recommend to use the default settings.


Surface tuning is to lower LOD on plastic mouse pads.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unplayed namer*
> 
> who actually decided to remove the static function from the LED?


It can still do a fixed color setting without pulsing etc., if I remember right.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Surface tuning is to lower LOD on plastic mouse pads.


It comes with a default and 2 presets: one for a logitech plastic pad but also one for a logitech *cloth* pad. So the cloth preset that logitech provides themselves is bogus?
If only logi can deliver settings optimized for cloth pads and the user can only use the feature to adjust the mouse on a hard pad the hole thing is useless


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> It can still do a fixed color setting without pulsing etc., if I remember right.


For a fixed color or a dimmer brightness, just change the RGB setting values.


----------



## Argowashi

Surface tuning on all my 3366 mice has only given me worse results than the default setting for some weird reason so I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzaa*
> 
> I just got one that has M1 super sensitive and less clicky than M2.
> 
> So yeah, but it's tolerable this time. The G900 is a different story.
> 
> Kind of still confirming that stuff just either arrives gimped or gimped stuff are literally sent to this part of the world.
> 
> Eastern Europe.
> 
> Of all the mice where I can name defective units or minor defections on them, I have over like 40% of what I've purchased. I've owned like over 15 in the latter 3 years.
> 
> This goes for keyboards too, I have 2 CM QFK TKs. The first one has a noticeable difference between the key 'a' and key 'd'.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> But truthfully, so far, I love it. The G900 was bulkier and I need to get used to this one so I will hold my final verdicts off for now.


Well, played with it for 2 days now and it's clear.

Unit is defective. M1 is mushy. I'll be requesting a replacement of another Pro and 403 to my defective G900 and will have to see(If I get it that way) of how the 2nd piece will be like.

Performance wise, it's a beast.

I am a lil' unfcomfortable still because the front feels a bit low for me and pulling the mouse towards myself on the pad seems to be problematic at times, I miss my mark on stuff that is just a tad lower on the screen.

Everything else, perfect. Skill in games, 10/10. I love this mouse so far. It just, has a tougher to feel M1, is all... My unit.

I'll be opening a ticket to replace it on monday. But so far, no real issues.

Bought the G403 as well to try that out, maybe it's even better, ~5-7g difference shouldn't be a gamechanger and if it suits me better, I'll probably be using it.

My verdict so far though about the G Pro. Perfect. Shape is always subjective so be aware buyers.


----------



## yoomy

I played quite a lot of overwatch (with McCree pinpoint aiming) and while I did like the G403, I play better with the G Pro. Surprisingly the KPM which I ordered for fun because it was super cheap is doing just as well as the G Pro. The verdict is still out on which I will finally use....


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Surface tuning is to lower LOD on plastic mouse pads.


"Surface Tuning is a technology used to tune mouse parameters to match a surface. Most gaming mice that have "surface tuning" optimize only for lift-off distance by adjusting LED intensity, which can sacrifice maximum speed. G303 Daedalus Apex optimizes the sensor dynamic range to match the properties of your mouse surface for maximum high-speed performance in addition to lower lift-off distance."


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> "Surface Tuning is a technology used to tune mouse parameters to match a surface. Most gaming mice that have "surface tuning" optimize only for lift-off distance by adjusting LED intensity, which can sacrifice maximum speed. G303 Daedalus Apex optimizes the sensor dynamic range to match the properties of your mouse surface for maximum high-speed performance in addition to lower lift-off distance."


Every time I hear about surface tuning causing issues it's people using cloth pads. I think Logitech wanted the 3366 to have low LOD on cloth without surface tuning. Plastic pads tend to have higher LODs when there is enough texture. If I remember correctly, the G303 had a noticeably higher LOD on my plastic mouse pad, the LOD on my cloth was extremely low.

I would rather have an option to config the degree of angle snapping than having surface tuning.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzaa*
> 
> Well, played with it for 2 days now and it's clear.
> 
> Everything else, perfect. Skill in games, 10/10. *I love this mouse so far. It just, has a tougher to feel M1, is all... My unit.*
> 
> I'll be opening a ticket to replace it on monday. But so far, *no real issues.*


So no real issues just tolerance. And you RMA for that?
Congratulations.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> So no real issues just tolerance. And you RMA for that?
> Congratulations.


If you pay good money, you should get a a flawless copy.
If the mouse would cost 20€ i wouldn't care either.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> I want the real classic logitech shape - saaaaaaaaad


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> So no real issues just tolerance. And you RMA for that?
> Congratulations.


If your M1 and M2 are categorically different from each other, then what do you call that? It's a defective unit.

It's within tolerable range for useage but it's not acceptable in the long run. I want both of my buttons to be equivelant with each other. Not that I have to train 2 fingers for 2 entirely different feels to the touch.


----------



## Falkentyne

There comes a point where OCD kicks in and you need to back off and chill to make sure you really do have a real defect.

My IME 3.0 explorer had LMB and RMB different, with RMB lighter.
The Intellimouse optical 1.1a was the same in both clicks.
The Diamondback plasma was the same in both clicks.
All four deathadders I had had lighter RMB's than LMB's. All four.

Should I have RMA'd all five mice, then?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> ...Not that I have to train 2 fingers for 2 entirely different feels to the touch.


Not to say you don't have a defective unit as i wouldn't know, but you would have to do that regardless as your middle finger is usually stronger than your forefinger, but i digress.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> There comes a point where OCD kicks in and you need to back off and chill to make sure you really do have a real defect.
> 
> My IME 3.0 explorer had LMB and RMB different, with RMB lighter.
> The Intellimouse optical 1.1a was the same in both clicks.
> The Diamondback plasma was the same in both clicks.
> All four deathadders I had had lighter RMB's than LMB's. All four.
> 
> Should I have RMA'd all five mice, then?


I would, simply so that the manufactures start addressing quality issues and fix them in later models. It's kinda weired that a $5 mouse doesn't have this Kind of issues but a $80 has.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> There comes a point where OCD kicks in and you need to back off and chill to make sure you really do have a real defect.
> 
> My IME 3.0 explorer had LMB and RMB different, with RMB lighter.
> The Intellimouse optical 1.1a was the same in both clicks.
> The Diamondback plasma was the same in both clicks.
> All four deathadders I had had lighter RMB's than LMB's. All four.
> 
> Should I have RMA'd all five mice, then?


According to this forum, yes.

But something will be mentioned and clung to and overblown no matter the release on here.


----------



## trism

I find it odd that people have had such a bad luck with their products. Out of ~35 different mice models (plus multiple of some of those), only 2 of them have had a substantial difference that I have perceived and remember.

It's like some people have learned a new word called tolerance and are just blindly shouting it out without really knowing what it means. No one claims a 10 gram actuation force difference doesn't fall into tolerances. 20%+ difference, however, is just too much in my opinion. Especially with this spring-tension system that makes the buttons so light that they are borderline at actuation point with fingers just resting normally on top of the mouse.

There is no way I can use this mouse without either unbinding the RMB or forcing my finger upwards because the standard human hand jitter is enough to cause the RMB to actuate. Maybe that's just me and I am fine with acknowledging that Logitech products are not for me - but I've never understood the need for the spring-system in the first place.

Also, when people return mice solely because the shape is not a fit or the sensor "does not perform good", why is returning or RMAing a faulty product considered a bad practice?


----------



## deepor

@trism: The problem you describe is real. You can't keep the mouse. You need to send it back. You shouldn't feel addressed when people speculate about people being too trigger happy about sending stuff back.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzaa*
> 
> If your M1 and M2 are categorically different from each other, then what do you call that? It's a defective unit.
> 
> It's within tolerable range for useage but it's not acceptable in the long run. I want both of my buttons to be equivelant with each other. Not that I have to train 2 fingers for 2 entirely different feels to the touch.


A lot of mice have different feel between M1 and M2 with M2 usually being softer.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> @trism: The problem you describe is real. You can't keep the mouse. You need to send it back. You shouldn't feel addressed when people speculate about people being too trigger happy about sending stuff back.


Right if there's a legitimate issue then yes, return it of course. Just sometimes it gets to people and what really probably isn't an issue can be perceived as such.

I'm in the same boat as Falkentyne. Actually the majority of my mice don't have exact left/right feelings for actuation pressure. But I get over it as I know the differences are minimal. If they were truly what I felt was a QC issue (which I think is reasonable) then I'd exchange it. It just depends on where the reasonable bar is placed. Some people won't accept it even if it was verified 2g different, and those I think can be OK holding on to.

The G500 is my "worst offender" mouse but even then it's still fine.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Right if there's a legitimate issue then yes, return it of course.


Love this, returning back only on a "LEGITIMATE" issue







.

Pray tell sunshine, who shall determine this so-called "LEGITIMATE" issue, in regards to sending back a mouse for a refund?


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Love this, returning back only on a "LEGITIMATE" issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Pray tell sunshine, who shall determine this so-called "LEGITIMATE" issue, in regards to sending back a mouse for a refund?


Why would you return the mouse if the mouse has not got a legitimate problem/issue? I wouldn't return a mouse because the left mouse button has 'tougher' clicks than the right, this quite common place w/ mice these days.

I know it was that way on my FK1 and my FM.


----------



## dulteX

I'm sending back any mouse if it doesn't perform to my standards. I paid $70 for the mouse, not you.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dulteX*
> 
> I'm sending back any mouse if it doesn't perform to my standards. I paid $70 for the mouse, not you.


So essentially what you're saying is that if the mouse arrives and you think it's got a better left click than the right, but to someone else the mouse seems perfect.

You would still send it back? that's just pedantic, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Klopfer

if there's no technically ( maybe cosmetic ) defect / issue , I never send a mouse back ...
btw for me the G Pro is nearly the perfect shape for "my" Fingertip .... OK I dont like the cable , maybe I will change it ... but it's not the badest cable I had ...


----------



## dulteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> So essentially what you're saying is that if the mouse arrives and you think it's got a better left click than the right, but to someone else the mouse seems perfect.
> 
> You would still send it back? that's just pedantic, wouldn't you agree?


No, i won't send a mouse back if the right and left click are different. In fact, I don't think I've ever had a mouse have the same left and right clicks. However, if say the right click is too soft I would send it back, especially if others are saying their clicks are fine.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Why would you return the mouse if the mouse has not got a legitimate problem/issue? I wouldn't return a mouse because the left mouse button has 'tougher' clicks than the right, this quite common place w/ mice these days.
> 
> I know it was that way on my FK1 and my FM.


So you're saying we as consumers should spend $100 on a product and live with it's flaws because it has become common place? lmao...

Maybe these mouse companies should get their quality control in order.


----------



## popups

People need to realize that there is major variances with Chinese made switches of all kinds. The ones typically used for main buttons in mice can have a variance between 0.44-0.74N. That is a noticeable difference in operating force.

Finding a mass produced mouse that has main buttons with the exact same operating force is probably impossible; it's definitely not economical. You are better off sorting through a batch of switches and soldering them yourself. Constantly sending back mice because the buttons are not exactly the same will make companies charge more money for their products or they will decrease the warranty.


----------



## qsxcv

still weird that right tends to be lighter than left (according to my poll, which has a small sample size though)

but the spring system amplifies the relative difference
e.g. if left switch takes 64g to actuate and right switch takes 57g to actuate, with the springs it goes to something like 44g vs 37g


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

You'd think they'd understand..


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> still weird that right tends to be lighter than left (according to my poll, which has a small sample size though)
> 
> but the spring system amplifies the relative difference
> e.g. if left switch takes 64g to actuate and right switch takes 57g to actuate, with the springs it goes to something like 44g vs 37g


Maybe there are clicking the button with their middle finger instead of their index finger. Clicking at a different position can change the force necessary to actuate.

I wonder if it would be doable to have the 150g switch and the spring tension buttons. Maybe if it's too stiff they can put the switch further back on the PCB. The return force would probably be godly (at least to me) and the actuation force will be closer to what people like.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> So you're saying we as consumers should spend $100 on a product and live with it's flaws because it has become common place? lmao...
> 
> Maybe these mouse companies should get their quality control in order.


But the flaws are subjective (or the one in question is anyhow).

I'm spending the exact amount of money you are for your product, so it's not as if you're paying more, but the issue at hand or the one I'm talking about is the harder MB1 compared to MB2. As I stated, I've had mice like that in the past, The Zowie FK1, the Finalmouse Ergo and TP and they were great mice otherwise.

So as I said, what may be a "flaw" for you may not be a flaw for other people, as it never affected me in any way, shape or form.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Finding a mass produced mouse that has main buttons with the exact same operating force is probably impossible; it's definitely not economical. You are better off sorting through a batch of switches and soldering them yourself. Constantly sending back mice because the buttons are not exactly the same will make companies charge more money for their products or they will decrease the warranty.


^ Very true.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Love this, returning back only on a "LEGITIMATE" issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Pray tell sunshine, who shall determine this so-called "LEGITIMATE" issue, in regards to sending back a mouse for a refund?


Sensor illumination is dead, clicks break, dies on firmware update, skips on tracking, rubber melting, stuff like that for me.

I'd reckon your average consumer can define it for themselves in a reasonable manner.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> if there's no technically ( maybe cosmetic ) defect / issue , I never send a mouse back ...
> btw for me the G Pro is nearly the perfect shape for "my" Fingertip .... OK I dont like the cable , maybe I will change it ... but it's not the badest cable I had ...


debraid it and get a thin rubber cable







)))


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> debraid it and get a thin rubber cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))


I will change it fully if it annoyes me too much


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> still weird that right tends to be lighter than left (according to my poll, which has a small sample size though)
> 
> but the spring system amplifies the relative difference
> e.g. if left switch takes 64g to actuate and right switch takes 57g to actuate, with the springs it goes to something like 44g vs 37g


Shouldn't the spring system itself also have similar variance in it? In your example, you should have perhaps chosen 22g and 18g for the spring system, and would end up with 46g and 35g for the worst case end result.

On that note, you can disassemble stuff and get to the spring in the spring tensioning system, right? You could perhaps bend it a little to tweak things in your personal copy of the mouse. It just feels a bit awkward to do as the mouse is $70, not $20.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Shouldn't the spring system itself also have similar variance in it? In your example, you should have perhaps chosen 22g and 18g for the spring system, and would end up with 46g and 35g for the worst case end result.
> 
> On that note, you can disassemble stuff and get to the spring in the spring tensioning system, right? You could perhaps bend it a little to tweak things in your personal copy of the mouse. It just feels a bit awkward to do as the mouse is $70, not $20.


I feel that if you're going to do that you might as well solder in new switches that have little to no variance. I guess you could buy 50 switches and test each one until you find two that are as close to similar as possible.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> still weird that right tends to be lighter than left (according to my poll, which has a small sample size though)
> 
> but the spring system amplifies the relative difference
> e.g. if left switch takes 64g to actuate and right switch takes 57g to actuate, with the springs it goes to something like 44g vs 37g


Well, it's good to know I'm not the only one (that and my copy has a double clicking issue - good gawd Logitech, are you going to send me an RMA form soon or what? It's been over a week since I requested it - lol).

Many of the mice I own have uneven clicks like my DA and EC1-A, however, the clicks are similar, not as drastic as the M1/M2 buttons of MY copy of the G Pro. I guess the best way to describe my copy of the G Pro is that the M1 has the feel of a Zowie EC1-A with Huanos while the M2 button has the feel of a Razer DA with Omrons. Best of both worlds? I dunno. Like someone said earlier, it's kinda counter-intuitive to be focusing on your finger to make sure you don't accidentally trigger the M2 button when you should be focusing on what's going on in your screen


----------



## StillBlaze

Anyone else starting to get to the point of frustration they have received no word almost a week after others have received theirs.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Anyone else starting to get to the point of frustration they have received no word almost a week after others have received theirs.


I don't know if this is an indication of Logitech's customer experience department lately, but I actually received my G Pro BEFORE I even got a tracking number. My order status was still at "Order Submitted" by the time I got my copy. It flipped to "Order Completed" the day after. Same goes for my G403. It still says "Order Submitted" but I'm keeping an eye out for UPS if they 'surprise' me with yet another unannounced Logitech delivery


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone have a coupon code for Logitech. com?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I don't know if this is an indication of Logitech's customer experience department lately, but I actually received my G Pro BEFORE I even got a tracking number. My order status was still at "Order Submitted" by the time I got my copy. It flipped to "Order Completed" the day after. Same goes for my G403. It still says "Order Submitted" but I'm keeping an eye out for UPS if they 'surprise' me with yet another unannounced Logitech delivery


Didn't Logitech used to have a normal payment, support, and shipping system? I remember their website was quite easy to use, like any other retailer. Now it looks like they outsource at least the payment/shipping, not sure about support.

I put in a ticket last week, still haven't heard anything.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Didn't Logitech used to have a normal payment, support, and shipping system? I remember their website was quite easy to use, like any other retailer. Now it looks like they outsource at least the payment/shipping, not sure about support.
> 
> I put in a ticket last week, still haven't heard anything.


Payment is handled by Digital River (at least in Europe), shipping is handled by UPS (again, at least in Europe) and support is handled by Logitech themselves.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I don't know if this is an indication of Logitech's customer experience department lately, but I actually received my G Pro BEFORE I even got a tracking number. My order status was still at "Order Submitted" by the time I got my copy. It flipped to "Order Completed" the day after. Same goes for my G403. It still says "Order Submitted" but I'm keeping an eye out for UPS if they 'surprise' me with yet another unannounced Logitech delivery


Thanks good looking out, I'm a student at home most days who checks the mail and watches the phone! I really am thinking about ordering a 403 but there's slim to no chance of that happening before the G Pro arrives since I didn't see the 403 till about a week ago.

Online chat just timed out after a hour saying no one was around to speak to me.


----------



## snoopy2k

Ordered mine on 26/8/16 in UK, emailed support today asking what's going on as order status is 'Order in Process'. Apparently they have no stock and are waiting for new stock to arrive at the warehouse! Seems wrong that they don't have enough stock to fulfil pre-orders from 2 weeks before release?


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoopy2k*
> 
> Ordered mine on 26/8/16 in UK, emailed support today asking what's going on as order status is 'Order in Process'. Apparently they have no stock and are waiting for new stock to arrive at the warehouse! Seems wrong that they don't have enough stock to fulfil pre-orders from 2 weeks before release?


What pisses me off the most is the fact that people who ordered last week as others were receiving theirs also received theirs while you can go on the Logitech website right this moment and purchase the mouse with no indication of stock is sad since the preorders are not even fulfilled.


----------



## dlano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoopy2k*
> 
> Ordered mine on 26/8/16 in UK, emailed support today asking what's going on as order status is 'Order in Process'. Apparently they have no stock and are waiting for new stock to arrive at the warehouse! Seems wrong that they don't have enough stock to fulfil pre-orders from 2 weeks before release?


More like seems wrong that people who pre ordered at the beginning haven't had anything but some people who've ordered within the last week or so already have theirs.


----------



## snoopy2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlano*
> 
> More like seems wrong that people who pre ordered at the beginning haven't had anything but some people who've ordered within the last week or so already have theirs.


Yes exactly, it would likely be quicker ordering one today then returning the pre-order once it arrives


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Amazon get the mouse in stock on the 19th in the US, I'd just hold off until then if I didn't have it already.


----------



## StillBlaze

Just got my UPS info today with delivery on Wednesday.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Amazon get the mouse in stock on the 19th in the US, I'd just hold off until then if I didn't have it already.


I agree. You're better off dealing with any RMA/refund issues with Amazon vs. using Logitech's customer service. It has been well over a week now and nobody at Logitech's customer support has even looked at my refund request support tickets (yet).


----------



## snoopy2k

Just got a notification from UPS saying I am receiving a package tomorrow from logitech... nothing changed on my order status and no word from logitech. So much for being out of stock


----------



## Adexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoopy2k*
> 
> Just got a notification from UPS saying I am receiving a package tomorrow from logitech... nothing changed on my order status and no word from logitech. So much for being out of stock


Just got my UPS notification too and also nothing changed on the order status page.


----------



## snoopy2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adexus*
> 
> Just got my UPS notification too and also nothing changed on the order status page.


Logitech really on the ball with this release


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I agree. You're better off dealing with any RMA/refund issues with Amazon vs. using Logitech's customer service. It has been well over a week now and nobody at Logitech's customer support has even looked at my refund request support tickets (yet).


Same here







i guess i'll have to call, can't reach them by email or chat.
Too bad i don't have other OC users close to where i live, i would gladly sell mine, only seen like 8 hours of use and has no issue whatsoever.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Amazon get the mouse in stock on the 19th in the US, I'd just hold off until then if I didn't have it already.


My Amazon orders page has my G Pro being here on Thursday.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> My Amazon orders page has my G Pro being here on Thursday.


Good to hear


----------



## 3Shells

May have narrowed down why I dislike the G Pro so much, the mouse-feet are garbage. I have several mice and they glide so much better than the G Pro, the mouse-feet on the G Pro remind of the garbage plastic feet on the Kinzu V2. I slapped some extra mouse-feet on the bottom and it feels a lot more like the G100s now. The huge amount of friction I was getting earlier before really threw me off.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> May have narrowed down why I dislike the G Pro so much, the mouse-feet are garbage. I have several mice and they glide so much better than the G Pro, the mouse-feet on the G Pro remind of the garbage plastic feet on the Kinzu V2. I slapped some extra mouse-feet on the bottom and it feels a lot more like the G100s now.


Do you mean they don't feel smooth or do you mean they are slow?

To me glide is about speed, not feeling. I don't like the larger mouse feet of Zowie mice because they give to much friction and they are not symmetrical.


----------



## 3Shells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Do you mean they don't feel smooth or do you mean they are slow?
> 
> To me glide is about speed, not feeling. I don't like the larger mouse feet of Zowie mice because they give to much friction and they are not symmetrical.


In this case, both. Compared to the G100s the G-Pro feels scratchy and slow. Mousepad I use is a Zowie GS-R.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> In this case, both. Compared to the G100s the G-Pro feels scratchy and slow. Mousepad I use is a Zowie GS-R.


Hm yeah, they are not the best. Part of the scratching has to do with the cable though. Ever since I put that in the bungee it's much better. The feet are OK after a few days as well, but I see what you mean. I will replace them as soon as some decent manufacurer creates custom ones for the Pro.
I've also tried a couple of other pads, same there. So it is not just a combo of the Pro and the G-SR. Tbh, the best way to describe it is that the Pro feels on the G-SR like if you use the G-TFX (albeit slowert ofc). Rough. If you then switch to something like the Castor on the G-SR is smooth as silk.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> People need to realize that there is major variances with Chinese made switches of all kinds. The ones typically used for main buttons in mice can have a variance between 0.44-0.74N. That is a noticeable difference in operating force.
> 
> Finding a mass produced mouse that has main buttons with the exact same operating force is probably impossible; it's definitely not economical. You are better off sorting through a batch of switches and soldering them yourself. Constantly sending back mice because the buttons are not exactly the same will make companies charge more money for their products or they will decrease the warranty.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> My Amazon orders page has my G Pro being here on Thursday.


You can't even order the G Pro on Amazon over here in the UK, sucks.


----------



## L1nos

The Main Problem is The braided Cable. It really is rubbing on The gsr. It feels way better on The G640. This Combo is almost perfect, but Not everyone Likes the G640.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> The Main Problem is The braided Cable. It really is rubbing on The gsr. It feels way better on The G640. This Combo is almost perfect, but Not everyone Likes the G640.


I agree, I plan on buying a Ceesa custom cable when Logitech starts making replacement feet.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i'll have to call, can't reach them by email or chat.
> Too bad i don't have other OC users close to where i live, i would gladly sell mine, only seen like 8 hours of use and has no issue whatsoever.


Those of you having refund issues with Logitech/Digital River -- you *MUST* be very proactive about it.

Just take a look at what's happened with me:


*Aug 28* - Pre-ordered through Logitech.com.
*Sep 2* - Contacted Logitech (1st contact), and through agent "Melvin B" cancelled my pre-order because I decided to go with the G900 instead. (Which I'm loving and don't regret)
*Sep 6* - Logitech charges and ships my mouse that I explicitly contacted Logitech to cancel. GG DIGITAL RIVER.
*Sep 6* - Contacted Logitech (2nd contact), and through agent "Joy Anne Z" expressed dissatisfaction with my supposed cancelled pre-order not happening and being charged and shipped the product. She then scheduled an interception on Logitech's behalf of the package, which UPS later notified me said interception occurred and the package was back in transit to Logitech and I would be soon refunded. The agent then told me I would receive updates within 48 hours of the case. (Spoiler alert: Never received them)
*Sep 12* - Contacted Logitech (3rd contact) and through agent "Amphie M" expressed continued dissatisfaction with being left in the dark, having received no notifications about the case nor any refund according to my bank. The agent then said I would not be refunded until the package was received and processed, which is mind-numbing in my situation because I should have never been charged in the first place, nor was I responsible for the return of the package since Logitech intercepted it. The agent then went to check on the status of the return, and while I waited I was conveniently timed out in the chat program because I was "idle". (Whoever wrote that software, you might want to fix that bug, being on hold shouldn't time you out)
*Sep 12* - Contacted Logitech (4th contact) and through agent "Zeehan-Roi D" expressed continued dissatisfaction with the situation up until now. Keep in mind each of these chats I reiterate my problem and re-post to the agent the previous chat transcript histories for quick reference -- which I saved for my own record. The last agent quickly got up to speed and checked my case number, then verified the return package had been received by Logitech. Then per protocol, he let me know it would be 2-3 weeks processing before I was refunded. I didn't tell him that, but that was my thought. This mishap on Logitech/Digital River causes their customer support to take that long for returns? This people is why you buy from Amazon! I will never deal with Logitech.com's store front again. I let the agent know that if the problem wasn't resolved sooner and if I wasn't kept up to date on the progress of the ticket, I would take all the trascripts I have to VISA for a charge back. Immediately after that chat I received my first email from Logitech about the status of the case number, and letting me know my refund would take 2-3 weeks. I'll see if I have the patience.
Good stuff. Stick to Amazon or NewEgg folks., I mean, unless you're 100% sure you'll never need billing support from Logitech. I had similar refund issues with Nvidia Store and DigitalRiver, although that refund was processed within a week, so Logitech tops that frustration.


----------



## overgot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Those of you having refund issues with Logitech/Digital River -- you *MUST* be very proactive about it.
> 
> Just take a look at what's happened with me:
> 
> 
> *Aug 28* - Pre-ordered through Logitech.com.
> *Sep 2* - Contacted Logitech (1st contact), and through agent "Melvin B" cancelled my pre-order because I decided to go with the G900 instead. (Which I'm loving and don't regret)
> *Sep 6* - Logitech charges and ships my mouse that I explicitly contacted Logitech to cancel. GG DIGITAL RIVER.
> *Sep 6* - Contacted Logitech (2nd contact), and through agent "Joy Anne Z" expressed dissatisfaction with my supposed cancelled pre-order not happening and being charged and shipped the product. She then scheduled an interception on Logitech's behalf of the package, which UPS later notified me said interception occurred and the package was back in transit to Logitech and I would be soon refunded. The agent then told me I would receive updates within 48 hours of the case. (Spoiler alert: Never received them)
> *Sep 12* - Contacted Logitech (3rd contact) and through agent "Amphie M" expressed continued dissatisfaction with being left in the dark, having received no notifications about the case nor any refund according to my bank. The agent then said I would not be refunded until the package was received and processed, which is mind-numbing in my situation because I should have never been charged in the first place, nor was I responsible for the return of the package since Logitech intercepted it. The agent then went to check on the status of the return, and while I waited I was conveniently timed out in the chat program because I was "idle". (Whoever wrote that software, you might want to fix that bug, being on hold shouldn't time you out)
> *Sep 12* - Contacted Logitech (4th contact) and through agent "Zeehan-Roi D" expressed continued dissatisfaction with the situation up until now. Keep in mind each of these chats I reiterate my problem and re-post to the agent the previous chat transcript histories for quick reference -- which I saved for my own record. The last agent quickly got up to speed and checked my case number, then verified the return package had been received by Logitech. Then per protocol, he let me know it would be 2-3 weeks processing before I was refunded. I didn't tell him that, but that was my thought. This mishap on Logitech/Digital River causes their customer support to take that long for returns? This people is why you buy from Amazon! I will never deal with Logitech.com's store front again. I let the agent know that if the problem wasn't resolved sooner and if I wasn't kept up to date on the progress of the ticket, I would take all the trascripts I have to VISA for a charge back. Immediately after that chat I received my first email from Logitech about the status of the case number, and letting me know my refund would take 2-3 weeks. I'll see if I have the patience.
> Good stuff. Stick to Amazon or NewEgg folks., I mean, unless you're 100% sure you'll never need billing support from Logitech. I had similar refund issues with Nvidia Store and DigitalRiver, although that refund was processed within a week, so Logitech tops that frustration.


At least you managed to contact them by chat. Everytime i try that it spits out an error that i can't use that outside xxx country, to change language.
I change language, try again and gives the same error :lol: according to that chat form i must live in space because i tried every language available.
Also, the site is nearly unusable. For exemple, you choose UK as a language and go to the support link, the page doesn't load. Then you notice the url and has something like /n_gb/. If you change to /en_gb/ then the site loads. That is the same to nearly all the languages afaik, you must change the url manually or it tries to load the wrong page.

I'll try the phone support, they never responded to my support ticket or emails, it's been a week now and soon it'll pass the 14 day period for a return.
Starting to accept the fact that the money is as good as lost and keep the g pro in a drawer. I was going to use the refund to give the G403 a try but with all this i doubt that'll ever happen now.

Lesson learned: never, ever buy directly from logitech.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> Lesson learned: never, ever buy directly from logitech.


This must be a US and UK thing because for the rest of us, we patiently wait on Newegg's website for our deliverance







.


----------



## Klopfer

I never had any Probs with Logitech Webshop and Support here in Germany ...
and always really fast delivery without express








( ~24h )
Edit:
and fast response to my support tickets ( usually ~6h , except weekends )


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> This must be a US and UK thing because for the rest of us, we patiently wait on Newegg's website for our deliverance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Has anyone actually received anything from Amazon UK or US as of yet? No, I assume?


----------



## Brigand253

Does anyone know how long it typically takes for a mouse to be available at retail stores after release? e.g. Best Buy?


----------



## Azmath

I know some of you Will hate me. I ordered The G Pro on friday last week and last night I got an e-mail from ups saying the package shipped from NL and I Will receive it on The 19th. Wth is wrong with UPS? I live in Romania, not in god damn Siberia. By car i get to Germany in 14 hours ... I realy hope I get a unit that has no major problems and with good clicks, I realy don't want to deal with Logitech support after all I have read this past few days. Does Logitech pay the courier if I need to RMA?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> Does anyone know how long it typically takes for a mouse to be available at retail stores after release? e.g. Best Buy?


rumour has it 28th...


----------



## syrell

@Ino. can u ( or sb) measure this lenghts for me? I will try to get the Platine into G3 case, cause its very small without the leds, an the sidebutton platine can be used from the g3 and just to connect the cables different.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> I never had any Probs with Logitech Webshop and Support here in Germany ...
> and always really fast delivery without express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( ~24h )
> Edit:
> and fast response to my support tickets ( usually ~6h , except weekends )


Maybe that's the thing. Here in the U.S., I'll be lucky if I get a response to my support ticket in 6 DAYS. I even drove to their HQ in Newark, CA since it's nearby for an RMA issue for my G900 and they adamantly told me that I HAD to go that route (via support ticket). Everyone's experience is different, but I will say that my experience with Logitech's customer service has gotten worse over the years. Long gone are the days when my M705 was replaced within a week after I reported it to them. Now, I'll be lucky if I get any kind of a response within a month (and I'm not exaggerating). Other customers have caught on and started blowing their Community for help and for some reason, that doesn't even help anymore.


----------



## NovaGOD

Still no answer in my 4-5 support tickets/emails since 09/02, now i submitted an RMA case with my serial number/receipt let's see if this works. Also i cannot contact any agent i always get a message "its not supported in your country" or something like that. Τhis is the worst support i have ever dealt with, you can't cancel an order no matter what, they keep ignoring support tickets/emails, ignoring RMA requests, honestly looks like a scam to me.

Now i'm stuck with a defective g403 and a second g pro i didn't want and tried to cancel multiple times..

Shame because i've heard nothing but good things about logitech support in the past.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Still no answer in my 4-5 support tickets/emails since 09/02, now i submitted an RMA case with my serial number/receipt let's see if this works. Also i cannot contact any agent i always get a message "its not supported in your country" or something like that. Τhis is the worst support i have ever dealt with, you can't cancel an order no matter what, they keep ignoring support tickets/emails, ignoring RMA requests, honestly looks like a scam to me.
> 
> Now i'm stuck with a defective g403 and a second g pro i didn't want and tried to cancel multiple times..
> 
> Shame because i've heard nothing but good things about logitech support in the past.


I feel your pain. What worked last year (which involved directly communicating with their Community moderators) isn't working this year. Also, it appears that Logitech's Community Moderators are spending a lot of time filtering all the "please provide customer support!" threads into some junk thread folder. This is why I need to be a lot more patient when a new mouse comes out. You can't go too wrong with outside retailers such as Best Buy or Amazon because rather than wait 2-3 weeks for an ANSWER to your plea. And if you have a defective mouse, Amazon will generally send you another one (if they're in stock) in less than 3 days. Logitech should stick to being a vendor rather than selling their own products directly because this is really mediocre.


----------



## karod

*Is the G Pro comparable to a RX250, shape-wise?*

I ask because I have a RX250 here and the G403. The G403 fills my palm really well. But compared to the Deathadder the G403 is not contoured enough.
Either I go for a big mouse, then I want a contoured mouse like the DA. Or I screw the palm-grip and use a smaller mouse with fingertip grip and I don't mind being not contoured.

So G403 big+bulky/not contoured isn't that great for me when moving the mouse.

*Now I am interested in the G Pro and want to estimate if it could be a mouse for me. The RX250 doesn't feel bad.*

PS: I have 18x10cm hands


----------



## m0uz

Just recieved mine









Only swear words can describe how good this mouse is. Unfortunately, I don't want another warning from Arizonian









Edit: Mouse feet are garbage but that's the one part of the mouse that's easily replaceable. The main feature that I like about the mouse is that the buttons have upwards movement which allow for microswitches with taller plungers like Huano's and 01F's









Also seems like us Brits are getting the deliveries all at the same time


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Still no answer in my 4-5 support tickets/emails since 09/02, now i submitted an RMA case with my serial number/receipt let's see if this works. Also i cannot contact any agent i always get a message "its not supported in your country" or something like that. Τhis is the worst support i have ever dealt with, you can't cancel an order no matter what, they keep ignoring support tickets/emails, ignoring RMA requests, honestly looks like a scam to me.
> 
> Now i'm stuck with a defective g403 and a second g pro i didn't want and tried to cancel multiple times..
> 
> Shame because i've heard nothing but good things about logitech support in the past.


I tried the email support with no luck, finally got the chat button to appear yesterday. I have 3 mice I want to return, will only keep 1. Today I received 3 UPS labels, I am not sure what will happen if I only use 1 for all 3 ....


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> *Is the G Pro comparable to a RX250, shape-wise?*
> 
> [...]


Does the RX250 have the same shape as the MX300? That's the only similar mouse I have here that I can try to compare to the G Pro. The two (MX300 and G Pro) feel pretty similar in the hand to me. There's some slight differences if you are pretty anal about it but I can't really tell if they would matter in practice as I'd have to start using the MX300 for a while. I think the biggest difference might be the texture of the sides which makes the two stick differently to my skin. The texture on the sides of the Pro is more coarse and sticks less to the skin.

About the slight differences I can notice:

The sides curve inwards more going down towards the mouse pad, but I don't seem to be touching the mouse in areas where this would practically change something. In practice, with the way I grip the mouse, the sides seem similarly straight with a slight \ / feel to me.

The edge where the top and the sides meet is more rounded on the Pro towards the front of the mouse next to the mouse buttons. The MX300 has a sharper edge there. Moving along that edge towards the back of the mouse, the MX300 starts to have it rounded as well so the difference disappears behind the main button area.

The top of the left and right mouse buttons is slightly concave on the Pro. The MX300 has them slightly convex.

The MX300 has pretty large gaps where the different plastic parts meet each other. Those are in places where your skin touches the mouse. Those gaps get filled with grime and get disgusting. That problem is completely fixed on the Pro. There's only gaps around the mouse buttons where your skin probably won't touch the mouse, and in the back and on the sides there's no gaps.

In any case, the two shapes are really close. The Pro should be the closest gaming mouse you can get right now if you search for an MX300 shape.

*EDIT:* changed a word here and there


----------



## Adexus

Got the G Pro today (UK), really comfortable, mouse 1 and 2 clicks feeling amazingly tactile, side buttons are fantastic which is the main thing I wanted coming from the G303 as I didn't like the side buttons at all on that.

Scroll wheel is a massive improvement coming from the G303 too, the steps are really nice and the wheel click feels absolutely fine to me but I don't use it in game anyway so doesn't really matter to me but I'm able to click it quickly no problem at all.

Just going to take a while to get used to the shape but I got used to the G303 shape which I ended up really liking in the end so shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Sencha

Got mine and I like it. Not sure yet if it will replace my za11 yet but its certainly a dope mouse.


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> Still no answer in my 4-5 support tickets/emails since 09/02, now i submitted an RMA case with my serial number/receipt let's see if this works. Also i cannot contact any agent i always get a message "its not supported in your country" or something like that. Τhis is the worst support i have ever dealt with, you can't cancel an order no matter what, they keep ignoring support tickets/emails, ignoring RMA requests, honestly looks like a scam to me.
> 
> Now i'm stuck with a defective g403 and a second g pro i didn't want and tried to cancel multiple times..
> 
> Shame because i've heard nothing but good things about logitech support in the past.


Get into German site. Support..chat.. choose product..more help..chat.. something like that. Just got my E label to return my extra g403. Hope this helps.


----------



## karod

Thanks @deepor.
It seems the MX300 and Rx250 are pretty identical, minus that rounded gap on the back of the mouse (where the two shell parts are touching). The RX250 has only 1 shell part.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skajohyros*
> 
> Get into German site. Support..chat.. choose product..more help..chat.. something like that. Just got my E label to return my extra g403. Hope this helps.


I'll try live chat again, thanks.


----------



## snoopy2k

Meant to receive the mouse today of UPS and they were unable to deliver due to Logitech missing out the street name on my address. Just to top it off!


----------



## Nivity

Got mine today.
I like it a lot, but it will take some time getting used to.
I been using a Roccat KPM for like 2 years or so, so will take some time.

I love the size and shape.
Buttons are good but KPM buttons have always been perfect with a flawless scroll, at least its not really a downgrade in scroll. Buttons are equal imo.

The feet are horrible imo, so much worse glide then Hotline or Tiger feet, scratchy on my Zowie GTF-X.
But feets are replacable and I am sure Tiger will come out with some in the future









I'm off to game some more so I can get used to it


----------



## Sencha

I don't quite get enough contact with the mouse sadly. The mouse is great but at 22cm hands I think I may be pushing it! Just ordered the 403 now









Yeah the feet are gross.


----------



## Yahar

What's up with the pricing?


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoopy2k*
> 
> Meant to receive the mouse today of UPS and they were unable to deliver due to Logitech missing out the street name on my address. Just to top it off!


call today to ensure they
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> What's up with the EU pricing? 89,99€ while on the US page it's 69,99$. Do we really have to pay 44% more than the US citizen?
> Logitech please reconsider.


in France mine was 79.99 euros


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> What's up with the EU pricing? 89,99€ while on the US page it's 69,99$. Do we really have to pay 44% more than the US citizen?
> Logitech please reconsider.


When I bought it, there were two promotion codes that worked in the EU: "IFA2016" reduced price by 20%, and "5-LOGITECH" reduced it by 5€ or 5£.

In the US, there's no tax mentioned in the price. You need to keep that in mind when you compare. It gets a good bit closer if you remove the tax out of the EU price.

Wherever you are has a weird price for some reason. It's 79€ where I am.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Good to hear


Do you think the G Pro or G403 is good enough to replace your EC2-A (or EC1-A) as your daily driver?


----------



## overgot

An update on the return odyssey:

About noon today i was able to contact support via chat, using some url magic.
The guy was very helpful and took care of everything. About 10 minutes later had an email requesting some information. After that i got a reply saying it could take 3 days to review the case but short after that i got an ups mail with links to print a return label and schedule a pickup.
6pm they arrived and took the mouse. Case closed.

It is very hard to reach them but when you eventually do, everything goes fast and smooth.
My advice is don't sit idly by, waiting for an email ou response of a support ticket, try to reach them via chat or phone.


----------



## Adexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> An update on the return odyssey:
> 
> About noon today i was able to contact support via chat, using some url magic.
> The guy was very helpful and took care of everything. About 10 minutes later had an email requesting some information. After that i got a reply saying it could take 3 days to review the case but short after that i got an ups mail with links to print a return label and schedule a pickup.
> 6pm they arrived and took the mouse. Case closed.
> 
> It is very hard to reach them but when you eventually do, everything goes fast and smooth.
> My advice is don't sit idly by, waiting for an email ou response of a support ticket, try to reach them via chat or phone.


Nice to see someone's had a positive experience from Logitech support, can't say the same for myself.


----------



## NovaGOD

Tried the german website as suggested, still no luck, even putting Germany as my country i got the same error "ERROR: Sorry, we are unable to Provide chat support to customers outside of de_CH" same message for UK as en_gb etc.. Url magic plz.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overgot*
> 
> An update on the return odyssey:
> 
> About noon today i was able to contact support via chat, using some url magic.
> The guy was very helpful and took care of everything. About 10 minutes later had an email requesting some information. After that i got a reply saying it could take 3 days to review the case but short after that i got an ups mail with links to print a return label and schedule a pickup.
> 6pm they arrived and took the mouse. Case closed.
> 
> It is very hard to reach them but when you eventually do, everything goes fast and smooth.
> My advice is don't sit idly by, waiting for an email ou response of a support ticket, try to reach them via chat or phone.


^^This. Unfortunately, it's like playing the lottery. You just never know when the 'chat' button is available on their site. Especially for the U.S. site. It took the rep via chat to process the return shipping label and refund process only 10 minutes via chat. If I had waited, I would've had to STILL wait on their CS to reply to my support ticket. Keep refreshing your screen till you see the 'chat' button on their support page. Eventually, you'll get to see this refreshing chat window:


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Do you think the G Pro or G403 is good enough to replace your EC2-A (or EC1-A) as your daily driver?


No idea if it can replace my DD. I do have high hopes for it though.


----------



## ncck

G pro replaced everything I had prior as a daily driver - now just waiting to see if the 403 can replace the g pro. Simply put it just has 'almost everything' i desired in a mouse - g pro is like I've said a hundred times a smidge too small for me and the braided cable isn't my favorite cause of the drag (which you can replace but I tend to avoid opening up mice when I only have one copy/no spare feet) - I really wish logitech would of went the rubber cable route with a smaller/higher up stress reliever but it is what it is and the rest of the mouse beats out everything


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> G pro replaced everything I had prior as a daily driver - now just waiting to see if the 403 can replace the g pro. Simply put it just has 'almost everything' i desired in a mouse - g pro is like I've said a hundred times a smidge too small for me and the braided cable isn't my favorite cause of the drag (which you can replace but I tend to avoid opening up mice when I only have one copy/no spare feet) - I really wish logitech would of went the rubber cable route with a smaller/higher up stress reliever but it is what it is and the rest of the mouse beats out everything


I wish my copy of the G Pro didn't have a double clicking issue with the M2 button. Otherwise, after using it for a week, I'd say it performs identically as my G303, only I think my G303's M1/M2 buttons are more tactile than my copy of the G Pro. Not sure why my M2 button has almost no pretravel anymore (which would probably add to the double click issue that I have)


----------



## Nivity

I do kinda hate the cord.
Its not stiff at all, but its so big and Im trying to get it into a good position in my bungee. But its impossible, it either is to lose so the cord falls or I need to have the cord small, which sucks because then the bungee drag when I move.

With my KPM I could put the cable in a position and it was stuck there kinda, its impossible with this cord ;O

Almost feels like I could use it without the bungee, the cord drags on the pad anyway in the front because its so loose and big.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Almost feels like I could use it without the bungee, the cord drags on the pad anyway in the front because its so loose and big.


The braided cable for the G Pro isn't that bad. It feels nearly the same as my G303 and I thought applying a bungee made matters worse. The drag isn't too bad and I didn't feel like I was fighting the cord as much.

Hell, it could've been worse like the DM1 Pro (non-S) - when that mouse came out, it was like they dipped their braided cords in starch before delivering it to me


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I agree, I plan on buying a Ceesa custom cable when Logitech starts making replacement feet.


You can remove the feet and reapply them if you use a sharp tool to go under them. That's what I did when I installed my CeeSA cable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> @Ino. can u ( or sb) measure this lenghts for me? I will try to get the Platine into G3 case, cause its very small without the leds, an the sidebutton platine can be used from the g3 and just to connect the cables different.


Sorry, I'll only be back home on Friday and I also do not feel like opening it again in fear of ruining the feet completely then :/

I think @qsxcv has also opened his?


----------



## randomjunk44

After multiple attempts at contacting support, I was able to get in contact with Melvin B. via chat and he was able to process my return and email me a label very quickly.


----------



## vinzbe

I received the mouse today.

pros:
- It feels pretty solid
- the buttons and the wheel feel good
- the plastic feels good (nice texture)
- after calibration, the LOD is less than 1 CD

cons:
- center foot gets a bit in the way (removed)
- middle click is too heavy (maybe worse than a G9)
- the cable was a bit of a pain (removed everything but the 4 wires)
- a bit heavy compared to a g100s without the weight.
- the side buttons get a bit in the way

I'm not too sure what to think of the mouse feet yet.

If I can't get used to the weight, I might try to remove everything related to side buttons and LEDs.

Not bad.


----------



## spicedguava

Quote:


> I been using a Roccat KPM for like 2 years or so, so will take some time.
> 
> I love the size and shape.


How does it compare to the KPM in size? Is it more narrow?


----------



## thompax

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZDnzYCGBY


----------



## Demi9OD

This again? The buttons are light, he clicked too soon.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> This again? The buttons are light, he clicked too soon.


Goes hand in hand with his last chunk of posts saying how people are reverting to Zowie.

I think we can guess what he's trying to do here.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZDnzYCGBY


Your point being?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Goes hand in hand with his last chunk of posts saying how people are reverting to Zowie.
> 
> I think we can guess what he's trying to do here.


Yea i don't know if he personally knows HOW late he is with that link. Lol

It's been up & posted on here by popups for WEEKS.


----------



## James N

The buttons ARE incredibly light, i had some issues myself coming from a Zowie mouse. But now i am getting used to it. And it feels way better because, as soon as someone moves into my crosshair when i hold an angle, i can instantly react. Even on humanbenchmark it made me faster because the clicks are lighter hence i was able to react faster. It is funny how pros asked for lighter buttons but now have issues adapting to it .

Imagine it being the other way around. Them having played with the G Pro for 5 years and then the Zowie EC-1A comes out. Then this video would show stewie dying yelling "i hate this mouse, dude. with the G pro i would have killed him. I just cant react quick enough"


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> The buttons ARE incredibly light, i had some issues myself coming from a Zowie mouse. But now i am getting used to it. And it feels way better because, as soon as someone moves into my crosshair when i hold an angle, i can instantly react. Even on humanbenchmark it made me faster because the clicks are lighter hence i was able to react faster. It is funny how pros asked for lighter buttons but now have issues adapting to it .
> 
> Imagine it being the other way around. Them having played with the G Pro for 5 years and then the Zowie EC-1A comes out. Then this video would show stewie dying yelling "i hate this mouse, dude. with the G pro i would have killed him. I just cant react quick enough"


Lighter clicks are really great for headshotting strafing targets too because it reduces the shake when you're clicking, only thing i liked about the DA was how light the clicks were compared to my fk2.

I literally have no clue why zowie still have these cancer clicks in their mice instead of omrons. (I know about the double clicking issue, but they should've just ordered switches from the same factory logitech is ordering from, instead of just going back to huanos)


----------



## chr1spe

Stewie has just contracted dazeditis from being around dazed too much. Symptoms inculde irritability and blaming anything other than yourself when something goes wrong.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Stewie has just contracted dazeditis from being around dazed too much. Symptoms inculde irritability and blaming anything other than yourself when something goes wrong.


That is just called "being young".


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Lighter clicks are really great for headshotting strafing targets too because it reduces the shake when you're clicking, only thing i liked about the DA was how light the clicks were compared to my fk2.
> 
> I literally have no clue why zowie still have these cancer clicks in their mice instead of omrons. (I know about the double clicking issue, but they should've just ordered switches from the same factory logitech is ordering from, instead of just going back to huanos)


If they change the SHELLS and seperate the damn buttons from the shell then the clicks would not be so hard.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Your point being?
> Yea i don't know if he personally knows HOW late he is with that link. Lol
> 
> It's been up & posted on here by popups for WEEKS.


To clarify.

I wasn't the person that initially posted that link. I linked it in one of my posts later. I have never watched Stewie's stream before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> Lighter clicks are really great for headshotting strafing targets too because it reduces the shake when you're clicking, only thing i liked about the DA was how light the clicks were compared to my fk2.
> 
> I literally have no clue why zowie still have these cancer clicks in their mice instead of omrons. (I know about the double clicking issue, but they should've just ordered switches from the same factory logitech is ordering from, instead of just going back to huanos)


I like lighter buttons for better reaction times and easier head shots while tracking.

When the buttons are very stiff it will slow down your mouse movement because you are heavily pressing down on the mouse every time you click. It will be harder to hit small moving targets doing 1 taps.

Zowie used the same switches Logitech, Razer, etc, use.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> To clarify.
> 
> I wasn't the person that initially posted that link. I linked it in one of my posts later. I have never watched Stewie's stream before.
> I like lighter buttons for better reaction times and easier head shots while tracking.
> 
> When the buttons are very stiff it will slow down your mouse movement because you are heavily pressing down on the mouse every time you click. It will be harder to hit small moving targets doing 1 taps.
> 
> Zowie used the same switches Logitech, Razer, etc, use.


Yea i know, it was brought to my attention by your post, only reason i said that.


----------



## taengoo

Just got my G Pro and initial impressions in comparison to my G303

1) Button feel for M1/M2 are better mainly because of slightly improved ergonomics.

2) Mouse3 is extremely difficult to press; it feels sticky and unacceptable on a $70 mouse.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taengoo*
> 
> Just got my G Pro and initial impressions in comparison to my G303
> 
> 1) Button feel for M1/M2 are better mainly because of slightly improved ergonomics.
> 
> 2) Mouse3 is extremely difficult to press; it feels sticky and unacceptable on a $70 mouse.


Compared to the Logitech G303 how would you rate both the logitech G303 compared to the Pro.

For example, if you would give the G303's Mouse Wheel a 8/10 what would you give the Pro's Mousewheel?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Compared to the Logitech G303 how would you rate both the logitech G303 compared to the Pro.
> 
> For example, if you would give the G303's Mouse Wheel a 8/10 what would you give the Pro's Mousewheel?


Personally both scroll wheels are fine by me, i like the pro's wheel more only because it is thicker.


----------



## taengoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Compared to the Logitech G303 how would you rate both the logitech G303 compared to the Pro.
> 
> For example, if you would give the G303's Mouse Wheel a 8/10 what would you give the Pro's Mousewheel?


8/10 for the G303 is about right. I give the Pro a 3/10.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicedguava*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I been using a Roccat KPM for like 2 years or so, so will take some time.
> 
> I love the size and shape.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it compare to the KPM in size? Is it more narrow?
Click to expand...

The G pro is more narrow yes,
Still feels weird when I grab the mouse, I guess I am so used to KPM









I also missclick M2 all the time because its so much lighter then KPM, which is weird since KPM got light clicks, maybe the grip or something that makes me do it.


----------



## Nivity

HAve anyone tried paracord? from Ceesa?`
Wonder if it works fro a G pro, although I guess I need to wait until Tiger or something release skatez.
Is it easy to swap? Just plug and play if you buy a cord from him since it includes the connector.

He was on this forum before I think, anyone know if hes still around.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> He was on this forum before I think, anyone know if hes still around.


Yes CeeSA has been on the forum for many years and you might want to remove the link because of rules I think.


----------



## mndx

G303 user here. Clawish grip / big hands.
Thought i give this a try just for fun, but feels to flimsy and narrow. No control / stability in my hand, thus ingame performance (cs:go/osu) is ****ty.
Other than those subjective things i also observed:
Buttons on G303 feel much better and more "clicky" than on the g-pro, which actuate just by looking at them.
Mousewheel feels better too...


----------



## ghostshade

Got my G pro yesterday.

Awesome shape for me.

I might even have to switch from 26cm /360 to 30 cm/360 because the combination of a better shape and a slightly different grip for me makes it much much faster for me to move then my DM S pro or zowie FK1. Did some overshooting yesterday so i will experiment more today.

clicks are very very light.

How you can consider the DPI button stiff and hard to press is beyond me







if that is hard for you to press i could possible crush your mouse just by pressing on its buttons.... but then again i managed to press the side buttons on my first FK1 inside the body of the mouse so who knows.

The scroll wheel is a godsend compared to others i have used before.

the mouse feet are great on my pure trak talent as well. Its slightly slower on my QcK Heavy but that is understandable.

two of my fps games had either servers down or patches to them yesterday so i could not test it as well as i should have been able to.

Might have to give it a spin in Osu.

But for me its the best mouse i have ever used.


----------



## e4stw00t

Out of the people that got their hands on both could you give me an idea how the Pro's braided cable compares to the G403's?

I dislike the 502's and 303's huge ass cables that noticeably drag but was pleasantly surprised by the G403 ones. Think of all the braided cables I came across so far it's the least annoying one - seems Logitech slimmed down the cable diameter.

Is the Pro's in line with that development or more comparable to the ones they used in previous mice like the above mentioned ones?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Out of the people that got their hands on both could you give me an idea how the Pro's braided cable compares to the G403's?
> I dislike the 502's and 303's huge ass cables that noticably drag but was plesently suprised on the G403 ones. Think of all the braided cables I came across so far it's the least annyoing one - seems Logitech slimmed down the cable diameter.
> 
> Is the Pro's in line with that development or more comparable to the ones they used in previous mice like the above mentioned ones?


Should be getting my G Pro from UPS in 1-2 hours and then I'll make a comparison to my G403.


----------



## e4stw00t

Great - thank you in advance!


----------



## Tarinth

For me the cable on the G Pro is the same as on the G403. But it feels even worse because the G Pro is smaller and lighter.


----------



## e4stw00t

Ah okay - then I will pull the trigger on the Pro - I will probably never love braided cables but the 403's version felt improved over the ones they used before (G303 probably being the worst I experienced so far - the small form factor and lower weight made it that much worse in comparison to the G502).


----------



## Tarinth

Yup, it's definitely better than on the last releases. But in my opinion still a joke...


----------



## Argowashi

G Pro finally arrived. The box was completely undamaged unlike the box for my G403 and there were only one big seal on the bottom this time instead of two big seals. The overall quality feels good and I like the materials. I wish it had rubberized sides like the G403 though. There's no scroll wheel wobble and no lens rattle. If I shake the mouse in the air I can't hear a thing. This is the only mouse I currently own that doesn't make a sound if I shake it. Good job Logitech, I finally got a mouse that doesn't have any quality control issues. Mouse 1 and Mouse 2 feels completely identical but I'm sure there's some minor variance that I'm too stupid to notice. They're both very easy to click and require very little force to actuate and I haven't accidentally clicked either yet so luckily I don't have that issue. Side buttons are alright but I definitely prefer the side buttons on the G403. Mouse feet are again alright. Mouse cable is the same as the G403 but it feels much worse on the G Pro because of the lower weight.

In the end the G Pro feels like a good mouse but I need some more time to decide whether or not I want to use it or the G403.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> G Pro finally arrived. The box was completely undamaged unlike the box for my G403 and there were only one big seal on the bottom this time instead of two big seals. The overall quality feels good and I like the materials. I wish it had rubberized sides like the G403 though. There's no scroll wheel wobble and no lens rattle. If I shake the mouse in the air I can't hear a thing. This is the only mouse I currently own that doesn't make a sound if I shake it. Good job Logitech, I finally got a mouse that doesn't have any quality control issues. Mouse 1 and Mouse 2 feels completely identical but I'm sure there's some minor variance that I'm too stupid to notice. They're both very easy to click and require very little force to actuate and I haven't accidentally clicked either yet so luckily I don't have that issue. Side buttons are alright but I definitely prefer the side buttons on the G403. Mouse feet are again alright. Mouse cable is the same as the G403 but it feels much worse on the G Pro because of the lower weight.
> 
> In the end the G Pro feels like a good mouse but I need some more time to decide whether or not I want to use it or the G403.


I'm really OCD about how my cable is as I really hate any weight and feeling from it dragging, my G Pro should arrive in a hour or so. I guess the next step is comparing bungee setups and what's most efficient at reducing the drag sensation on a 45cm mousepad


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> I'm really OCD about how my cable is as I really hate any weight and feeling from it dragging, my G Pro should arrive in a hour or so. I guess the next step is comparing bungee setups and what's most efficient at reducing the drag sensation on a 45cm mousepad


I think the only way to fix this cable issue is to completely replace it with a paracord/rubber cable.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> I'm really OCD about how my cable is as I really hate any weight and feeling from it dragging, my G Pro should arrive in a hour or so. I guess the next step is comparing bungee setups and what's most efficient at reducing the drag sensation on a 45cm mousepad


That's why I use the G403 wireless as my main atm. We have a little discussion about this topic in the G403 thread just now. :^)


----------



## Argowashi

I feel that my aim is better with the G Pro even though I think the G403 is way more comfortable. Weird.


----------



## xmr1

It's not a big deal but does anyone else notice how loud the clicks are? They are significantly louder than any other mouse I own including FK Huanos and the G303 clicks are whisper quiet in comparison.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> It's not a big deal but does anyone else notice how loud the clicks are? They are significantly louder than any other mouse I own including FK Huanos and the G303 clicks are whisper quiet in comparison.


Yeah they're pretty loud. Reminds me of my G900 because it also had loud clicks.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> That's why I use the G403 wireless as my main atm. We have a little discussion about this topic in the G403 thread just now. :^)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I think the only way to fix this cable issue is to completely replace it with a paracord/rubber cable.


This method works near flawless on ZA13 / G100s cable, i know what you mean about weight and cable weight as Deathadders cable dosnt hurt it at all. Will see if the braided cable will be strong enough to support itself from the bungee and give me a giant loop, i can move 30cm before the spring in bungee starts to bend.

http://imgur.com/o9mpsRW


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> ...


you and me bro, you and me.










Spoiler: from the G403 thread



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarinth*
> 
> I don't see any cable management that wouldn't bother me...
> I'm surprised so many of you can stand this. Seems like even here im special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted mine, but here again:
> 
> 
> 
> The cable doesn't touch the "ground" with my 30cm/360.
> Methods where the cable drags are just not for me. My Method works perfectly when the cable is a bit stiff and light (so basically with all cable but the Logitech bull**** ^^).


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I feel that my aim is better with the G Pro even though I think the G403 is way more comfortable. Weird.


Exactly like I felt about the G403 and the G Pro.


----------



## yuhfimi

The mouse isnt the problem. You are the problem.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhfimi*
> 
> The mouse isnt the problem. You are the problem.


???

What are you even talking about.


----------



## Nivity

Damn these skatez are so horrible on my GTF-X, scratching deluxe, no smooth glide at all.
Friction is low still but the smooth feel is not there with these skatez.

Go tiger or hotline, make some skatez soon


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

still an upgrade over the previous lot i had on my 502 402 and 303!

The 303 were the worst in shape and glade bulging out in the middle.

The 502 i replaced almost immediately because of the horrid pointy shapes causing too much drag.

The 402s were actually quite fine and worked until randomly one of the larger side pads just up and literally fell off mid casual match.

I havent liked logitechs feet for a while be it their shapes their asymmetrical pad layout and asymmetrical shapes even if they are on all sides and especially pointy shapes which cause them to catch and whatever PTFE and adhesive formulation theyve gone to since the MX500 days.

Examples of asymmetrical layouts would be the MX518 v1 and v2 400(s) G5 G500 and the G502 where they just had a foot completely missing on one side causing tilting issues or if they did have a foot (mx518 v1) it was a single undersized foot and was an asymmetrical layout. Logitech just has been bad at it for some time.

They should some promise with the 402 where they actually had roughly even shapes opposite each other and at least on all four sizes I was happy they at least went with a diamond around the sensor I always preferred a circle around the sensor.

Which is why I was immediately happy when i saw the feet of the Pro it was almost exactly how i wouldve told them to do the feet. These are the best stock Logitech feet in a long time and in my experience of buying their mice as far as what ive purchased from them. Still though i wish they were flatter and didnt bulge in the middle as much as they do but regardless a huge huge improvement over their previous stuff.


----------



## foxxy

is there a reason this thing is 70 dollars


----------



## costilletas

Yes, price gouging


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxxy*
> 
> is there a reason this thing is 70 dollars


To help them fund r&d into making decent skates


----------



## StillBlaze

Braided cable is really bad, it has no actual flexibility when I move the mouse and makes the spring on the bungee pull a lot faster but with the stiffness doesn't even come with the strength for it to be able to hold its weight up so it just bends in places you don't want it to.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxxy*
> 
> is there a reason this thing is 70 dollars


Yep. The same reason why they're still charging $69.99 for the G303

Add the challenging customer service (well, at least in North America) and I too wonder about the high price. If you're going to charge that much money, at least put some of that money in your customer care department. It took me over a week to finally get someone via chat to issue me a return/refund shipping label (which took him only 10 minutes to do via chat!).


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Yep. The same reason why they're still charging $69.99 for the G303
> 
> Add the challenging customer service (well, at least in North America) and I too wonder about the high price. If you're going to charge that much money, at least put some of that money in your customer care department. It took me over a week to finally get someone via chat to issue me a return/refund shipping label (which took him only 10 minutes to do via chat!).


Or throw in a second pair of mouse feet at least.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Or throw in a second pair of mouse feet at least.


Why would you want a second pair of trash mouse feet?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Why would you want a second pair of trash mouse feet?


They're alright on my Hayate Otsu after break-in.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> They're alright on my Hayate Otsu after break-in.


they get faster and smoother after break in, or slower and more controlled?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

The G pro feet are solid, I prefer 2x2 style anyway. Unable to speak for the 403 feet.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Braided cable is really bad, it has no actual flexibility when I move the mouse and makes the spring on the bungee pull a lot faster but with the stiffness doesn't even come with the strength for it to be able to hold its weight up so it just bends in places you don't want it to.


For me it holds up fine with the bungee. I have an about 30cm wide area where I can move the mouse before the springs of the bungee start coming into play. The cable does not touch the mouse pad anywhere.

It looks like this:


----------



## frunction

Nope


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> For me it holds up fine with the bungee. I have an about 30cm wide area where I can move the mouse before the springs of the bungee start coming into play. The cable does not touch the mouse pad anywhere.
> 
> It looks like this:


I have the exact same everything in that picture from the positions of bungee/mouse/pad to cable amount and cable bend S. Hopefully it gets a bit more flexible.


----------



## m0uz

Quick question. Can I remove the feet without losing warranty? This is the one mouse I don't want to lose the warranty with.


----------



## Melan

Yes. Warranty is not void for replacing mouse feet.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yes. Warranty is not void for replacing mouse feet.


Ta


----------



## Rayndalf

Thats probably the reason why one of the screws is hidden under the sticker. On the g100s you could open the mouse after removing the feet and noone would be the wiser


----------



## Niko2K

Got the G PRO today, I like it alot aswell this will be hard choice between this one and g403


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> The G pro feet are solid, I prefer 2x2 style anyway. Unable to speak for the 403 feet.


The skatez have horrible glide on GTF-X, never seen such bad scratchy skatez, well if you don't count Kana plastic feet.
All my other mice have a perfect smooth glide on GTF-X, except these.

I just hope Tiger or hotline produce some skatez soon.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> They're alright on my Hayate Otsu after break-in.
> 
> 
> 
> they get faster and smoother after break in, or slower and more controlled?
Click to expand...

Smoother. I still have more control than I need because I'm using the Hayate Otsu though. This mousepad is insane.


----------



## mat311

Received mine yesterday, perfect.

I tried the g100s, loved the shape but I really need the side buttons, not to mention the sensor is better and the lod lower (can't notice huge difference from the switches used
though).

Regarding the feet, it feels just great for me, better than my g402 or zowie AM on a large goliathus speed (last rev), but I always prefered small feet than large ones.

I'm very happy with the mouse but rbg was not needed, and the official price is too high here in EU (had it at 59€ instead of 80).


----------



## Argowashi

Probably going to sand the bottom of the G Pro and put on Microsoft IE 3.0 Hyperglide feet. I don't want to wait months for Hotline Games to come out with anything and I prefer Hyperglides anyway. Now to find a nearby store that sells wet sandpaper.


----------



## AuraDesruu

G pro already released in the US?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> For me it holds up fine with the bungee. I have an about 30cm wide area where I can move the mouse before the springs of the bungee start coming into play. The cable does not touch the mouse pad anywhere.
> 
> It looks like this:


I couldn't use a bungee like that because I make large movements. I think I rather have an anchor over a bungee because that's what I kind of do now. I guess with stiff cables it would be better to use a bungee.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The skatez have horrible glide on GTF-X, never seen such bad scratchy skatez, well if you don't count Kana plastic feet.
> All my other mice have a perfect smooth glide on GTF-X, except these.
> 
> I just hope Tiger or hotline produce some skatez soon.


Maybe you need to round off the edges or remove the sensor feet.


----------



## itsn0mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I couldn't use a bungee like that because I make large movements. I think I rather have an anchor over a bungee because that's what I kind of do now. I guess with stiff cables it would be better to use a bungee.
> Maybe you need to round off the edges or remove the sensor feet.


By large movements, what are we talking? CM/360?


----------



## Klopfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> By large movements, what are we talking? CM/360?


yea ....
must be really large ... coz Im using 60cm/360 and have no probs using a Camade as Bungee


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsn0mad*
> 
> By large movements, what are we talking? CM/360?


I use the entire width of the Artisan mouse pads and I don't rest my forearm on the lower portion of the mouse pad.

At home I have ~19" of my cable not being held down. I suspect a bungee will not hold the cable off the mouse pad for me especially with Zowie cables, which is why I was thinking of a heavy anchor instead.


----------



## James N

After taping my cord to the right side of the monitor and feeling almost nothing of the braided cord while moving the G Pro , i will keep doing that forever now. 49.5cm / 360 . A mouse bungee didn't work for me. I wish some companies would actually offer a clip or whatever to attach the cord to the monitor (wouldn't be hard to do that and it would be a really nice feature.)


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> After taping my cord to the right side of the monitor and feeling almost nothing of the braided cord while moving the G Pro , i will keep doing that forever now. 49.5cm / 360 . A mouse bungee didn't work for me. I wish some companies would actually offer a clip or whatever to attach the cord to the monitor (wouldn't be hard to do that and it would be a really nice feature.)


Maybe of BenQ didn't put the head phone hanger on the left side of their monitors they could do that. I told them it didn't make sense to have the controller set on the right side of the monitor when your mouse cable moves around in that area.


----------



## GunnerBomB

I'm tempted to get this mouse but I'm from Australia so I will either have to order it off Amazon U.S or wait another month for it to be in stock over here









Has anybody got any feedback coming from a SS Sensei shaped mice to how well they have adjusted to this G Pro shape? I've used Sensei/Xai shaped mouses for the last 5 years due to comfortable ambi mouse body. All the other mouses that I have bought in-between (SS Rival 300, Zowie FK 1 2015 edition and Deathadder) haven't been that comfortable to use despite them being ergo shaped. My grip is more of a hybrid claw/fingertip grip so def no palm for me. So far in this thread, it seems the shape seems to be getting a mixed response but my hands are on the smaller size so I don't anticipate having that much issues and mouse wheel clicks don't really bother me.

Then again I might be better off sticking to the safe option and getting Nixeus Revel


----------



## ghostshade

Never found a mouse bungee that is large enough and weight enough for me to not throw it around my apartment when i make fast arm movements.

my solution was getting these







https://www.amazon.com/Mudder-Multipurpose-Management-Computer-Charging/dp/B01D2PRL42/ref=lp_11042051_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1473918575&sr=1-8

I have had them for years and i have never been bothered by any mouse cable or cables ever since.

Also the G pro is so damn nimble and fast that i could change my cm 360 to 30 cm/ 11.8110236 inches and even improve my accuracy further while doing so.







without it making me any slower in CQB


----------



## john88

I stopped using mouse bungees and use those rubber wire holders too. Mouse bungees would still let my cord get stuck on the right side of my monitor base. This is my setup now...









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## fnade

Has anyone unbraided the mouse ? How's the cable without the braid ? Does it feel much lighter ?


----------



## Conditioned

I got this mouse now. While I still feel it's a mistake to have changed the side slopes it's fine. The mouse itself is great. Great clicks, I don't mind the cable and the sensor is godmode. Took me 2 rounds bf4 to get cheataccused. I have to agree with Ino, it's going to be almost impossible to replace this. Maybe if they produce a more traditional pilot/g100 shape or if zowie releases a ec2 with a 3360.

I actually asked logi support about some of the issues people here have mentioned. Not being able to cancel orders, no reply to mail and or chat etc. The person I talked to said that a lot of people have been let go, and those that stayed got a raise. This was just before the summer. Also there's a huge service backlog and they spend a lot of time finding replacements for older products. The person mentioned there's a lot of malcontent in regards to this internally.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> HAve anyone tried paracord? from Ceesa?`
> Wonder if it works fro a G pro, although I guess I need to wait until Tiger or something release skatez.
> Is it easy to swap? Just plug and play if you buy a cord from him since it includes the connector.
> 
> He was on this forum before I think, anyone know if hes still around.


He's still around, I got my cable from him. Just message him: @CeeSA


----------



## zimzum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnade*
> 
> Has anyone unbraided the mouse ? How's the cable without the braid ? Does it feel much lighter ?


I debraided it and there is definitely a lot less friction on my g-sr mousepad.

The cable is not 100% smooth though, still has some texture from the braiding.


----------



## Natskyge

Does anyone here know what Hyperglide's would fit this thing?


----------



## Melan

MX1, MX2;
MS2 most likely;
MS3 not sure.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Does anyone here know what Hyperglide's would fit this thing?


Sand down the base and put on some Microsoft Hyperglides. That's what I'm planning to do, just gotta buy some sandpaper first lol.


----------



## j0hn

Going to sand down the bottom too. I will also replace the switches with blue huanos







 not completely sold on the sides of the mouse being so tapered at the bottom, it makes me involuntarily lift the mouse a little bit sometimes.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> Going to sand down the bottom too. I will also replace the switches with blue huanos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not completely sold on the sides of the mouse being so tapered at the bottom, it makes me involuntarily lift the mouse a little bit sometimes.


First person in the universe to take out omrons and put in huanos instead???? you're a mad man. j0hn.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> Going to sand down the bottom too. I will also replace the switches with blue huanos


Depending on your copy of the G Pro, this actually might not be a bad idea. Some have stated already that their mouse buttons are so sensitive that it has become barely usable in-game due to accidental triggers. I've taken apart an EC1-A and EC2-A and the Huano switches are just easy to actuate as most Omron switches. The myth is that the Huano switches make the clicks stiffer, but after further dissection on my part of the Zowie mice I own, it's their shell that causes this stiff feeling click.


----------



## j0hn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Depending on your copy of the G Pro, this actually might not be a bad idea. Some have stated already that their mouse buttons are so sensitive that it has become barely usable in-game due to accidental triggers. I've taken apart an EC1-A and EC2-A and the Huano switches are just easy to actuate as most Omron switches. The myth is that the Huano switches make the clicks stiffer, but after further dissection on my part of the Zowie mice I own, it's their shell that causes this stiff feeling click.


Yeah, the biggest reason I'm replacing the switches is because my left click barely makes a clicking sound while the right is very tactile and clicky. I don't really expect them to be much heavier, but any increase in stiffness is welcomed by me for this mouse.


----------



## Straszy

Which one corepads can match into g pro ?

COREPAD Logitech MX1000/5000/610/620

COREPAD Logitech MX500/MX510/MX518/MX700/MX900

COREPAD Skatez Pro 3 Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 IE3/Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1 (IM1.1 - Microsoft Intellimouse 1.0 (im1.0) - Zowie IO1.1 ZG

COREPAD Logitech M215/M310/M325

???


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> MX1, MX2;
> MS2 most likely;
> MS3 not sure.


Would a MX1 and MX2 wear out around the same time? Saw your post here on for your MX2s
http://www.overclock.net/t/1541751/logitech-g303-daedalus-apex-gaming-mouse/6730#post_25426082


----------



## Melan

Their thickness is the same but your mileage will vary depending on how you use the mouse and surface you use it on.

Edit: Also on how you apply pressure. In G303 thread I showed worst case. Some feet out of all 6 had different thickness regardless that I applied them at the same time.


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Their thickness is the same but your mileage will vary depending on how you use the mouse and surface you use it on.
> 
> Edit: Also on how you apply pressure. In G303 thread I showed worst case. Some feet out of all 6 had different thickness regardless that I applied them at the same time.










cheers


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> Going to sand down the bottom too. I will also replace the switches with blue huanos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your copy of the G Pro, this actually might not be a bad idea. Some have stated already that their mouse buttons are so sensitive that it has become barely usable in-game due to accidental triggers. I've taken apart an EC1-A and EC2-A and the Huano switches are just easy to actuate as most Omron switches. The myth is that the Huano switches make the clicks stiffer, but after further dissection on my part of the Zowie mice I own, it's their shell that causes this stiff feeling click.
Click to expand...

I missclick M2 all the time with the G pro, M1 is fine.
I think its because of some grip thing with light click.

I never missclick omrons like in the KPM.


----------



## NovaGOD

I also misclick a lot with the g pro due to soft LMB and mostly RMB, but i like the soft buttons compared to g403/g900 if it was a tad stiffer they would be perfect.


----------



## Argowashi

If I were you guys I would RMA the G Pro if your clicks weren't normal.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> If I were you guys I would RMA the G Pro if your clicks weren't normal.


Some of us already have (like me). It's a matter of getting ANY customer support from Logitech that concerns me. I have yet to get a response to any of the support tickets I submitted on their website over a week and a half ago. It took a random 'chat' with a rep. to take care of my concerns with my G Pro in less than 15 minutes. The only problem is that their 'chat' support is random and is not always available.

I will give the G Pro another shot down the road. I think QC issues with Logitech have gotten worse with time (as well as their customer support), but that's the risk I have to accept if I decide to do more business with them. I just don't recall having this many QC issues with any of Logitech peripherals in the past (most of the offices I've worked for have a bunch of Logitech standard stuff that are of great working quality).


----------



## NovaGOD

I would do it if i bought it from amazon or local shops so RMA would not be an issue, its a nightmare to deal with logitech support. When they finally responded to one of my support tickets in which i included a video of the problem(g403 scroll wheel rattle) they replied to me that they need another video with the problem also with visible S/N and a handwritten note (lol). This is a big joke, can't wait to be done with them and never buy anything from their web shop..

Also they replied to another support ticket to return one of my g pros, they asked for my address/personal details and then they told me i'll receive a ups email to return it, hope at least one of my cases goes smoothly..


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> Going to sand down the bottom too. I will also replace the switches with blue huanos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not completely sold on the sides of the mouse being so tapered at the bottom, it makes me involuntarily lift the mouse a little bit sometimes.


Really? My clickers feel almost identical weight to my ZA13 and they are even too.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> If I were you guys I would RMA the G Pro if your clicks weren't normal.


feels like most of the people who got theirs early having issues, and were all good.


----------



## Nivity

My clicks are fine, they are light but some omrons are so not much more to it.
I missclick M2 because its so different to hold, not used to it.
Harder to missclick M1 for my grip. But I rest 2 fingers on right top side so. One on button, one on the edge.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Really? My clickers feel almost identical weight to my ZA13 and they are even too.


Then you're one of the lucky ones. All mice are not created equally.

I could say the same about my G900. It has the best tactile clicks of all the mice I own. But that doesn't mean everyone else has button issues with that mouse. There's a reason why some people here buy 2 copies of a mouse or GPU, etc. It's because 1 or both of them is bound to feel different than the other and you end up returning the one with less hassle. I do this more with GPUs - hence the term "GPU Silicon Lottery"

It goes for anything else really. I've bought the same pair of running shoes for the last 2yrs and every single pair has felt slightly 'different'.


----------



## qsxcv

hmm the 30% off promotion code in my email doesn't work

edit:
wow. works on everything except the stuff i want to buy (another g pro and g502)
Quote:


> Excludes Circle, ZeroTouch, Base, POP, Create iPad Pro Accessories, G810 & G910 Gaming Keyboard, G502 Proteus Spectrum, G900 Chaos Spectrum, & Pro Gaming Mouse, G29 & G920 Racing Wheels, Harmony Products, UE (Ultimate Ears) Products, Jaybird Products, B2B Products and spare parts.


rip

if only logi had a tkl keyboard without a weird palmrest


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

amusingly it wasn't the G303 that made hands hurt. it was the g410 and g910 that did.


----------



## xSociety

So I got the G Pro from Amazon today (US) and I'm not that big of a fan to be honest. The right click is way too sensitive, the middle click is way too hard, and the skates don't glide like my G303, they scrape a bit. Really disappointing, sticking with the G303 for now, it's more comfortable to me anyway, until I get my G403 and will test that as well.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> So I got the G Pro from Amazon today (US) and I'm not that big of a fan to be honest. The right click is way too sensitive, the middle click is way too hard, and the skates don't glide like my G303, they scrape a bit. Really disappointing, sticking with the G303 for now, it's more comfortable to me anyway, until I get my G403 and will test that as well.


Interesting. That seems to be the most common thing mentioned so far on this forum (as well as others like Reddit). That the RMB is very sensitive. Most of the mice I own have uneven clicks (where one or the other is more tactile than the other). But with my copy of the G Pro, the RMB was so sensitive that I had to literally hold it where my middle finger wasn't touching it so that I wouldn't accidentally actuate it. And like you, it actually made me favor my G303 over this one. SUBJECTIVE of course


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Interesting. That seems to be the most common thing mentioned so far on this forum (as well as others like Reddit). That the RMB is very sensitive. Most of the mice I own have uneven clicks (where one or the other is more tactile than the other). But with my copy of the G Pro, the RMB was so sensitive that I had to literally hold it where my middle finger wasn't touching it so that I wouldn't accidentally actuate it. And like you, it actually made me favor my G303 over this one. SUBJECTIVE of course


Yea, I can't go 20 seconds without accidentally clicking RMB. I get that some buttons are more sensitive than others, but this is way too sensitive. I also find the flat sides of the G303 where my thumb goes to be more comfortable.

Edit: And one more thing, I can't find anyway to have multiple profiles with the G Pro, I even reinstalled the software downloaded right from the G Pro page. I have to be able to have at least 2 profiles. A desktop profile where my side buttons are for volume, and another for gaming where the buttons can be programmed.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea, I can't go 20 seconds without accidentally clicking RMB. I get that some buttons are more sensitive than others, but this is way too sensitive. I also find the flat sides of the G303 where my thumb goes to be more comfortable.
> 
> Edit: And one more thing, I can't find anyway to have multiple profiles with the G Pro, I even reinstalled the software downloaded right from the G Pro page. I have to be able to have at least 2 profiles. A desktop profile where my side buttons are for volume, and another for gaming where the buttons can be programmed.


You have to select the home button then switch from internal profile to profiles on the pc. Then you can create multiple. I dont know if you can save multiple internally though. I dont care for that tbh, just need one.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaGOD*
> 
> I would do it if i bought it from amazon or local shops so RMA would not be an issue, its a nightmare to deal with logitech support. When they finally responded to one of my support tickets in which i included a video of the problem(g403 scroll wheel rattle) they replied to me that they need another video with the problem also with visible S/N and a handwritten note (lol). This is a big joke, can't wait to be done with them and never buy anything from their web shop..
> 
> Also they replied to another support ticket to return one of my g pros, they asked for my address/personal details and then they told me i'll receive a ups email to return it, hope at least one of my cases goes smoothly..


I was told I was getting a UPS label 3 days ago after contacting them 5 times. I gave up today and just sold it on ebay. The time waste is simply not worth the £10 or whatever I lost selling it. Cpate if reading Logitech policy on returns seems great still but the actual system is terrible. Emails and support tickets unanswered etc.If Logitech have cut staff so much that they no longer can provide decent service may I suggest that its all just switched to automated and RMA can just be done via the website account.


----------



## xSociety

^^ Why I always order from Amazon.


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> I was told I was getting a UPS label 3 days ago after contacting them 5 times. I gave up today and just sold it on ebay. The time waste is simply not worth the £10 or whatever I lost selling it. Cpate if reading Logitech policy on returns seems great still but the actual system is terrible. Emails and support tickets unanswered etc.If Logitech have cut staff so much that they no longer can provide decent service may I suggest that its all just switched to automated and RMA can just be done via the website account.


They told me today that i'll receive a ups label in the next 48 hours to return one of my g pros, let's see.

Regarding the G403 RMA they asked me to upload videos to continue with the process, they want a video that shows the S/N on the mouse itself(which in my case it's different than the S/N on the package on both g403 and g pro, idk if this is normal) a handwritten note of my case number(needs to be present on the video) and showcase the problem, all of this and i might receive one with the same problem.







This is the last video i sent them i find this whole thing to process a simple RMA ridiculous tbh.

If i dont receive a ups label soon i'll just give up take the loss and lesson learned.


----------



## deepor

About those LMB and RMB clicks, I experimented with the kitchen scale right now and put the mouse on it to test the clicks. I get 38g for LMB and 44g for RMB in the two spots where my finger tips normally are. I compared this with my G303, and for that one it's 47g and 48g.

About how I tried to measure this, I just put the mouse on the scale, set the scale to zero, then very slowly pressed down on the buttons. I looked for the highest pressure I can manage without the buttons clicking.

A big problem trying to measure this is that the numbers are very different when moving forwards and backwards on the buttons. In my preferred spot for my fingertips, the numbers were around 40g, but at the very front it goes to as low as 25g while in the back it's 95g for LMB and 105g for RMB.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Now I remember why I'm not gonna bother until these things hit retail.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> I was told I was getting a UPS label 3 days ago after contacting them 5 times. I gave up today and just sold it on ebay. The time waste is simply not worth the £10 or whatever I lost selling it. Cpate if reading Logitech policy on returns seems great still but the actual system is terrible. Emails and support tickets unanswered etc.If Logitech have cut staff so much that they no longer can provide decent service may I suggest that its all just switched to automated and RMA can just be done via the website account.


It's nothing new so I would hope boss man Pate knows about their web store flaws. I went through something similar back when I pre-ordered the G302 nearly two years ago now.

Call #1 - Nobody answered during business hours.

Cal l#2 - Someone finally answered but hung up on me shortly after.

Call #3 - Was told a prepaid slip would be emailed to me. No slip for a week. I replied to Logitechs satisfation email telling them that I still hadn't received the packaging slip and was then asked to call and ask for a return again instead of just sending me the slip.

Call #4 - Required me to sit on hold for ten minutes but the return process was finally complete.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> ^^ Why I always order from Amazon.


^+100 - this. After this last experience with returning my G Pro (which I managed to finally get assistance by chat), I'm never ordering directly from Logitech again. Why sell items at premium prices with mediocre customer support to back it up?

Amazon = Get a replacement (new) or refund in less than 3 days
Logitech = Get customer service in almost 3 WEEKS (I'm not exaggerating)


----------



## nyshak

Hm, ordered me a paracord to replace the cable on the G Pro. So sad to have a mouse that is held back by such a small thing, no way









Now someone just has to make some better mousefeet so I can open this thing up (always ruins the feet for me, even when careful).


----------



## FatalProximity

Just ordered a paracord.

Does anyone have tips on how to not mess up the mouse feet and how to reapply them? Are there any other tips or things I should be aware of before I open the mouse up?


----------



## zeflow

http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=mx_skates_1

Im wondering if the mx310 replacement skates would be a close fit, has anyone tried?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=mx_skates_1
> 
> Im wondering if the mx310 replacement skates would be a close fit, has anyone tried?


I'm pretty sure they will fit. G Pro feet are a decent bit longer and wider than the MX310's


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> About those LMB and RMB clicks, I experimented with the kitchen scale right now and put the mouse on it to test the clicks. I get 38g for LMB and 44g for RMB in the two spots where my finger tips normally are. I compared this with my G303, and for that one it's 47g and 48g.
> 
> About how I tried to measure this, I just put the mouse on the scale, set the scale to zero, then very slowly pressed down on the buttons. I looked for the highest pressure I can manage without the buttons clicking.
> 
> A big problem trying to measure this is that the numbers are very different when moving forwards and backwards on the buttons. In my preferred spot for my fingertips, the numbers were around 40g, but at the very front it goes to as low as 25g while in the back it's 95g for LMB and 105g for RMB.


I had the same experience, the buttons on my pro are slightly lighter than my 302 which is just fine. I think people acutating them by mistake just grip it weirdly.


----------



## Poopsticker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> ^+100 - this. After this last experience with returning my G Pro (which I managed to finally get assistance by chat), I'm never ordering directly from Logitech again. Why sell items at premium prices with mediocre customer support to back it up?
> 
> Amazon = Get a replacement (new) or refund in less than 3 days
> Logitech = Get customer service in almost 3 WEEKS (I'm not exaggerating)


Logitech has Live Chat Support? If so, I don't see it anywhere. Where can I access it?


----------



## Argowashi

When you sand down the base of the mouse do you guys pull out the entire PCB and sensor so that no dust gets in there or do you simply put some tape in the hole to cover it up?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> When you sand down the base of the mouse do you guys pull out the entire PCB and sensor so that no dust gets in there or do you simply put some tape in the hole to cover it up?


Trust me, you want to take everything out until all you're left with is the bottom shell

Sanding down the base of any mouse is so worth it, imo. No more scratchy scratchy


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Trust me, you want to take everything out until all you're left with is the bottom shell
> 
> Sanding down the base of any mouse is so worth it, imo. No more scratchy scratchy


Alright sounds good.


----------



## fnade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimzum*
> 
> I debraided it and there is definitely a lot less friction on my g-sr mousepad.
> 
> The cable is not 100% smooth though, still has some texture from the braiding.


Can you post photo ? would be really thankful ! im thinking of unbraiding mine, i have Logitech g640 surface, it just frictions against it. that's the main reason why i would love to get off from it.


----------



## imagran

Where can i get this mouse in Europe? I am assuming not to order directly from Logtech...?

really appreciate


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poopsticker*
> 
> Logitech has Live Chat Support? If so, I don't see it anywhere. Where can I access it?


Believe it or not, it's the button in the middle under sales. Seriously, clicking on that gets you to a person who actually *helps you*. If you have an RMA or refund concern, they will provide you with a shipping label within 15 minutes (a few days, for worst case scenario):


----------



## Poopsticker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Believe it or not, it's the button in the middle under sales. Seriously, clicking on that gets you to a person who actually *helps you*. If you have an RMA or refund concern, they will provide you with a shipping label within 15 minutes (a few days, for worst case scenario):


They ended up telling me my UPS label should be emailed within 24-48 hours ;/ so I'm hoping I'll ACTUALLY get one at all.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poopsticker*
> 
> They ended up telling me my UPS label should be emailed within 24-48 hours ;/ so I'm hoping I'll ACTUALLY get one at all.


Awesome! If you have an account with Logitech, you will be able to see a new Support Case Ticket created in regards to the conversation. In it, there is a transcript of your chat as well as details for a refund somewhere in the case. Most importantly, the ball is rolling.


----------



## Nivity

Anyone else have this weird thing with M1?
M2 is fine, no problems.

When I click the M1 button in the front and then click it further back it gets stiffer in the back and click sound changes.
If I click it only in the back then it feels better. Its not until i first click it in the front then back.

Its quite annoying since I move my click position all the time in windows etc.
I often click in the back when Im ín windows.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Sand down the base and put on some Microsoft Hyperglides. That's what I'm planning to do, just gotta buy some sandpaper first lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Anyone else have this weird thing with M1?
> M2 is fine, no problems.
> 
> When I click the M1 button in the front and then click it further back it gets stiffer in the back and click sound changes.
> If I click it only in the back then it feels better. Its not until i first click it in the front then back.
> 
> Its quite annoying since I move my click position all the time in windows etc.
> I often click in the back when Im ín windows.


You do realize because of leverage clicking at the front of any mouse 1 or 2 button will always feel lighter than at the back end closer to the hinge, unified shell or not, right?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Anyone else have this weird thing with M1?
> M2 is fine, no problems.
> 
> When I click the M1 button in the front and then click it further back it gets stiffer in the back and click sound changes.
> If I click it only in the back then it feels better. Its not until i first click it in the front then back.
> 
> Its quite annoying since I move my click position all the time in windows etc.
> I often click in the back when Im ín windows.


Mine does that click sound on the M2, not on M1







I recognize this different sound back from the old classic OEM mouses, its normal for the shape.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommando Kodiak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Sand down the base and put on some Microsoft Hyperglides. That's what I'm planning to do, just gotta buy some sandpaper first lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Anyone else have this weird thing with M1?
> M2 is fine, no problems.
> 
> When I click the M1 button in the front and then click it further back it gets stiffer in the back and click sound changes.
> If I click it only in the back then it feels better. Its not until i first click it in the front then back.
> 
> Its quite annoying since I move my click position all the time in windows etc.
> I often click in the back when Im ín windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize because of leverage clicking at the front of any mouse 1 or 2 button will always feel lighter than at the back end closer to the hinge, unified shell or not, right?
Click to expand...

Ofc, that is not the problem however.
As I said, the feedback and sound changes when I press it towards the back, only after I pressed it in the front.
M2 does NOT do this, and neither does any other mice I have.
If you watched the video you will see that it changes after I click in the front, If I only click in the back it feels better.

Sure its fine If I only click at 1 point of the M1 button, but I don't.

And if we are talking shape, my G1 or G100s does not do this on either mousebuttons.

Sent a question to logitech about it with the video.


----------



## zimzum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnade*
> 
> Can you post photo ? would be really thankful ! im thinking of unbraiding mine, i have Logitech g640 surface, it just frictions against it. that's the main reason why i would love to get off from it.


here you go. well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## koxy

Overhyped mouse so much..., braided cable, poor mouse feet. Buttons omg misclick them a lot including side ones, only what i like is a sensor, weight and scroll wheel. Sending it back not worth 80e.


----------



## Fragil1ty

So the Logitech G Pro became visible on Amazon.co.uk, but it's listed as a strange name for the most part.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01K1FJYQO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3ES3JP8AX6CW7&coliid=I1H10K8MNZAIIU

vs the US version

https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Gaming-Advanced-Sensor-Competitive/dp/B01JPOLLTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474028739&sr=8-1&keywords=logitech+g+pro

Is there any reason behind this? It just seems a little bit weird.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> So the Logitech G Pro became visible on Amazon.co.uk, but it's listed as a strange name for the most part.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01K1FJYQO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3ES3JP8AX6CW7&coliid=I1H10K8MNZAIIU
> 
> vs the US version
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Gaming-Advanced-Sensor-Competitive/dp/B01JPOLLTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474028739&sr=8-1&keywords=logitech+g+pro
> 
> Is there any reason behind this? It just seems a little bit weird.


Lol. I dunno. I guess it's because people in the U.S. need to be spoonfed with colorful marketing descriptions (you know, kinda like Apple does with their stuff). They're both the SAME mice. The only difference is the US link has a more hand holding type of description vs. the UK version.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Lol. I dunno. I guess it's because people in the U.S. need to be spoonfed with colorful marketing descriptions (you know, kinda like Apple does with their stuff). They're both the SAME mice. The only difference is the US link has a more hand holding type of description vs. the UK version.


lol savage, but yeah that's true, I was just curious is all.

Pre-ordered anyway, now the waiting game begins.


----------



## Luminair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimzum*
> 
> here you go. well worth it in my opinion.


Seems to me the point of a braided sheath would be to replace the plastic sheath with something more flexible. There's no point to having TWO sheaths over the wires, right? So this is just an a-hole fashion design.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luminair*
> 
> Seems to me the point of a braided sheath would be to replace the plastic sheath with something more flexible. There's no point to having TWO sheaths over the wires, right? So this is just an a-hole fashion design.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimzum*
> 
> here you go. well worth it in my opinion.


Anyone else have their stress relief angled down into the pad like this? That looks horrible. Maybe they should use science and put a relief that's slightly curved upwards to completely avoid this.


----------



## Demi9OD

Return story on G Pro in the USA. I got Melvin B. on chat yesterday around 2pm, took about 10-15 minutes of chat, got my UPS return label in my e-mail this morning at 10am.


----------



## jsx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Anyone else have their stress relief angled down into the pad like this? That looks horrible. Maybe they should use science and put a relief that's slightly curved upwards to completely avoid this.


It bends and generally stays in 1 spot.

I mean yeah.. its annoying and thick, but it doesn't drag.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Anyone else have their stress relief angled down into the pad like this? That looks horrible. Maybe they should use science and put a relief that's slightly curved upwards to completely avoid this.


No mine is pretty much completely straight for what it's worth.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imagran*
> 
> Where can i get this mouse in Europe? I am assuming not to order directly from Logtech...?
> 
> really appreciate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimzum*
> 
> here you go. well worth it in my opinion.


If the weight and stiffness of the cable makes the mouse a dealbreaker is this really worth trying instead of returning, the mouse has so many more positives then ZA13 just the negatives outweigh it atm.

You just used a Stanley knife to cut the cable? and once it was frayed did you have to cut it down the whole cable or did it just break / slide off.


----------



## Shogoki

Guys, just get a Zowie Camade, or one of those rubber cable holders and it's not gonna be a problem anymore. I don't get people obsessing about braided cables, it's not like it's gonna slow you down if you arrange it correctly. Get a mouse bungee and enjoy the 3366 sensor.
People unbraiding cables with knives ? Is this real life ?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Guys, just get a Zowie Camade, or one of those rubber cable holders and it's not gonna be a problem anymore. I don't get people obsessing about braided cables, it's not like it's gonna slow you down if you arrange it correctly. Get a mouse bungee and enjoy the 3366 sensor.
> People unbraiding cables with knives ? Is this real life ?


I don't see why you're making a big deal out of it. Whether people want to debraid the cable or replace it completely is up to them.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Guys, just get a Zowie Camade, or one of those rubber cable holders and it's not gonna be a problem anymore. I don't get people obsessing about braided cables, it's not like it's gonna slow you down if you arrange it correctly. Get a mouse bungee and enjoy the 3366 sensor.
> People unbraiding cables with knives ? Is this real life ?


Who cares what people do with their purchases? No point in getting judgmental about people who do with what they please on something *they bought*.

For example, If someone buys a brand new car and they want to replace the stock tires with high performance tires, that's their business. And that's the beauty of it. You have choices to do with as you please with whatever PC peripheral you own, including gaming mice


----------



## Mych

Preordered instantly and finally got mine yesterday, after picking up the package from UPS offices myself, naturally. The mouse itself works perfectly, can't detect any flaws and I'm pretty picky in certain respects. The shape is surprisingly different from G100s for me, but worked well enough from the get go. While the cable isn't the worst, it's weight is noticeable, maybe because the mouse itself is light. Definitely will have to do something about it.


----------



## TriviumKM

Despite the cable being a bit more flexible than the g303's it drags more, and it's starting to get _real_ annoying.

Gonna debraid this sucker asap


----------



## Azmath

Just got my unit. Man, this mouse is riculously good, except for the horrible cable. That god damn cable is ruining it. That is not the problem, i got 2 paracords at home, now i only have to find a way not to mess the mouse feet.


----------



## Straszy

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01K1FJYQO?psc=1 when they wll send em, anyone know ?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azmath*
> 
> Just got my unit. Man, this mouse is riculously good, except for the horrible cable. That god damn cable is ruining it. That is not the problem, i got 2 paracords at home, now i only have to find a way not to mess the mouse feet.


Yeah I had to change to the qck to get the thing to glide nicely, qck seems to ignore the cable while my g-sr seemed to get stuck on the cable fiber causing a really weird drag.. just wish it was rubber from the get go.. zowie has a sick cable


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Yeah I had to change to the qck to get the thing to glide nicely, qck seems to ignore the cable while my g-sr seemed to get stuck on the cable fiber causing a really weird drag.. just wish it was rubber from the get go.. zowie has a sick cable


Amen.


----------



## Ino.

I know I said I'd work on audio, but not yet












Anyway, Paracord is amazing.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I know I said I'd work on audio, but not yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Paracord is amazing.


Thanks for the video, get you give more info on the mod for the g pro? How did you remove the mouse feet? How do you reapply the mouse feet? Do you need to remove the pcb in the g pro like you explained that you do for the 403?


----------



## ncck

I bet that rock wire holder would actually work well with the ceesa mod - cause last time I used the paracord it didn't fit in any of my cable holders


----------



## Ashbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Thanks for the video, get you give more info on the mod for the g pro? How did you remove the mouse feet? How do you reapply the mouse feet? Do you need to remove the pcb in the g pro like you explained that you do for the 403?


You don't need to remove the pcb in the Pro. The mouse cable doesn't go under the pcb in the Pro - it goes to the side. Also, I recommend the "McCree Olympic Skin" paracord from CeeSA (aka, red, white and blue - looks great on mine:


----------



## j0hn

I took mine apart to see if there was something I could do to make the main buttons harder to press, I decided to put some g303 side skates where the buttons bend, now theyre as heavy as my fk2







will have to do some fine tuning some other day.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hn*
> 
> I took mine apart to see if there was something I could do to make the main buttons harder to press, I decided to put some g303 side skates where the buttons bend, now theyre as heavy as my fk2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will have to do some fine tuning some other day.


Maybe you should solder in some D2F-01 switches.


----------



## rakali

Anyone else have problems with the mouse wheel being crooked? It feels like the wheel is at a slight angle, and when I push the it directly to the right it registers a middle click, but when I press directly to the left it feels like it doesn't have anywhere to go.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Thanks for the video, get you give more info on the mod for the g pro? How did you remove the mouse feet? How do you reapply the mouse feet? Do you need to remove the pcb in the g pro like you explained that you do for the 403?


For the feet I used a small knife to go under them completely and pulled them off. They reapplied pretty well. Just have to be careful to not pull off the teflon part from the adhesive part itself.
Also no need to take out the PCB as the cable goes over/to the side of it in the Pro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakali*
> 
> Anyone else have problems with the mouse wheel being crooked? It feels like the wheel is at a slight angle, and when I push the it directly to the right it registers a middle click, but when I press directly to the left it feels like it doesn't have anywhere to go.


That's because the switch is on the right side and triggered by the right part of the axle, on the left you have the wheel encoder. So pushing to the right makes the axle go down and activate while pushing to the left lifts it up.


----------



## rakali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> That's because the switch is on the right side and triggered by the right part of the axle, on the left you have the wheel encoder. So pushing to the right makes the axle go down and activate while pushing to the left lifts it up.


Oh interesting. Thanks for the information! In that case I won't worry about it.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Snip


Sorry to ask, but since you had the G pro for a long time, and reviewed it and have had some feedback with Logitech, do you know if this is normal behaviour for the G pro?





The M1 feels quite bad to press most times, M2 is good.
Its enough for me that I cannot use the mouse, because M1 feels so bad with a very strange feedback and its much harder to press then M2 with that strange feedback thing.
Almost like the switch actuation moves or gets locked up for a very short moment when pressing it.

Cannot call them until Monday, and since people said they wont send you replacement, just return it for a refund I feel kinda bad, since I used a coupon that is no longer available.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> About those LMB and RMB clicks, I experimented with the kitchen scale right now and put the mouse on it to test the clicks. I get 38g for LMB and 44g for RMB in the two spots where my finger tips normally are. I compared this with my G303, and for that one it's 47g and 48g.
> 
> About how I tried to measure this, I just put the mouse on the scale, set the scale to zero, then very slowly pressed down on the buttons. I looked for the highest pressure I can manage without the buttons clicking.
> 
> A big problem trying to measure this is that the numbers are very different when moving forwards and backwards on the buttons. In my preferred spot for my fingertips, the numbers were around 40g, but at the very front it goes to as low as 25g while in the back it's 95g for LMB and 105g for RMB.


If I try and do this there is a big different with M1 and M2.
M1 is much harder to press, which I also feel, its stiffer and feels bad.

Towards the back its like 120g for LMB, 95 for RMB.
Its only fairly even in the furthest towards to the front.
Middle of the button also differs like 10-20g with LMB being harder.

Gonna send this back, because its just ****ty to use with the stiff weird LMB button, feels horrible.


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> If I try and do this there is a big different with M1 and M2.
> M1 is much harder to press, which I also feel, its stiffer and feels bad.
> 
> Towards the back its like 120g for LMB, 95 for RMB.
> Its only fairly even in the furthest towards to the front.
> Middle of the button also differs like 10-20g with LMB being harder.
> 
> Gonna send this back, because its just ****ty to use with the stiff weird LMB button, feels horrible.


Mine is the same, RMB is more sensitive. Could it be it's designed like this since LMB is going to be pressed alot more than RMB?









Edit: I'm making a ticket with Logitech asking if it's supposed to be this way.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I don't see why you're making a big deal out of it. Whether people want to debraid the cable or replace it completely is up to them.


I don't understand why people are talking about the braided cable like it's a defect.


----------



## Tarinth

The cable is about as "good" as a defect. That's why people are talking that way about it.


----------



## Nivity

Put the mouse back in the package, the LMB is pure garbage. Its not as it should be, (unless its supposed to feel like the worst mouse button I ever tried







)
I can feel the switch being weird under the button.

So lets see if they can send a replacement or if my only option is to send it back for refund, then order one for a higher price since the coupon is gone.


----------



## ncck

Anyone tested this mouse on an artisan hien? I'm curious if the skates glide on the surface


----------



## JackCY

Braided cables, no thanks. It's one thing Logitech didn't want to make right and wanted that exclusive look at the cost of practicality.


----------



## Mych

Replaced braided with Zowie cable, much better. G1 feet are perfect replacement in lieu of official feet.


----------



## Argowashi

How do you guys remove the stock cable plug from the white housing? If I pull too hard the whole thing seems to come loose and I don't want to destroy it or anything. It's so tight that I can't get it loose. Am I doing something wrong lol?


----------



## Mych

I took the pcb off so could pry it out from the other side with a flathead screwdriver.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mych*
> 
> I took the pcb off so could pry it out from the other side with a flathead screwdriver.


Victory!


----------



## SynergyCB

When do you guys think well start seeing G Pro mouse feet being sold from companies like Logitech, HyperGlides, etc? My mouse feet were pretty jacked up when I received my G Pro.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> When do you guys think well start seeing G Pro mouse feet being sold from companies like Logitech, HyperGlides, etc? My mouse feet were pretty jacked up when I received my G Pro.


1-2 months maybe.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> 1-2 months maybe.


Well Rip me


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> When do you guys think well start seeing G Pro mouse feet being sold from companies like Logitech, HyperGlides, etc? My mouse feet were pretty jacked up when I received my G Pro.


I'd speculate earliest November / December latest.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Sorry to ask, but since you had the G pro for a long time, and reviewed it and have had some feedback with Logitech, do you know if this is normal behaviour for the G pro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M1 feels quite bad to press most times, M2 is good.
> Its enough for me that I cannot use the mouse, because M1 feels so bad with a very strange feedback and its much harder to press then M2 with that strange feedback thing.
> Almost like the switch actuation moves or gets locked up for a very short moment when pressing it.
> 
> Cannot call them until Monday, and since people said they wont send you replacement, just return it for a refund I feel kinda bad, since I used a coupon that is no longer available.


Hm, I usually press at the front of the mouse and at least then the sound is different. Yours sounds very hollow. Mine are very equal in force required, tactile feedback and sound. I'd guess it's a defect.


----------



## Argowashi

Also I don't think Hyperglides release new mouse feet anymore.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Also I don't think Hyperglides release new mouse feet anymore.


I meant for hotlines.

Hyperglides haven't made any current mice feet lately. Last activity was the ZA line where it used the same FK feet (except ZA13). Hyperglides were producing more to fufill ZA orders and their website was updated to reflect the size compatibility. So they haven't shut thier doors as far as I know.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Also I don't think Hyperglides release new mouse feet anymore.


They only release skates if it's going to be guaranteed profitable, spoke to them via e-mail they're still around


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> They only release skates if it's going to be guaranteed profitable, spoke to them via e-mail they're still around


While I can see maybe not making feet for a mouse like G900 that won't be in as many hands. I think the G Pro will get consideration from Hyperglide and will become evident to them after US starts shipping and they can confirm units sold. Taking into account Logitech targeting G Pro to a variety of gamers, gaming feet would an easy sell.

Amazon updated shipping for US on Sept 20 and Newegg still on Sept 25.


----------



## Argowashi

I would love to have Hyperglides on my G Pro. Best quality feet ever. But Hotline Games isn't too bad.


----------



## Straszy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Well Rip me


You can buy "Skatez for Universal Use" and cut 'em by yourself


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> You can buy "Skatez for Universal Use" and cut 'em by yourself


If you use scissors, the edges always end up being too sharp and scrape the mouse pad


----------



## Argowashi

I swear the scroll wheel click is lighter/softer after I opened the mouse but maybe it's placebo.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I swear the scroll wheel click is lighter/softer after I opened the mouse but maybe it's placebo.


Most likely not, the tightness of the screws can change that - actually played around with that when replacing the cable on my g303 and just pressed the buttons after tightening/loosening until I got it to a way I liked


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Most likely not, the tightness of the screws can change that - actually played around with that when replacing the cable on my g303 and just pressed the buttons after tightening/loosening until I got it to a way I liked


I guess. I love how lightweight the mouse feels now. Flicks are 10x easier.


----------



## hslayer

Does anyone know if I can use the cable from Zowie FK1?

I am asking this since FK1 and G Pro got different sensors, features and etc.

Im not sure if all cables are the same or not.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can use the cable from Zowie FK1?
> 
> I am asking this since FK1 and G Pro got different sensors, features and etc.
> 
> Im not sure if all cables are the same or not.


There's a very good chance that the connector is the same size and would fit, but the wires might be connected differently. You can rearrange that somewhat easily, just have to be careful to not pull too hard on stuff to break something about the plug and wires.

There's a thread about plugs and wiring schemes used in different mice here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1588984/mice-cable-pin-arrangement-and-internal-connector-size-database

Looking at that thread, it's the same plug, so you can make your Zowie cable work by rearranging the wires. There's a video in the thread that shows how that works.


----------



## thompax

Why isnt the usb Gold plated btw? And is it any difference between diffirent usb plated.. just a weird tought i got.. cus some brands use it as marketing like qpad etc


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Why isnt the usb Gold plated btw? And is it any difference between diffirent usb plated.. just a weird tought i got.. cus some brands use it as marketing like qpad etc


Not sure. It seems like plain steel rusts easily.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Why isnt the usb Gold plated btw? And is it any difference between diffirent usb plated.. just a weird tought i got.. cus some brands use it as marketing like qpad etc


When you look inside the plug, the pins look like they are gold plated. I think that might even be in the USB standard and required. I at least never noticed different looking pins on any USB cable in the past.

The metal on the outside does not matter at all. It's not used for anything in the connection. When that's promoted as gold plated, that's completely just there to fool people.


----------



## qsxcv

it's used for the shield but yea it doesnt matter if it's gold plated


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> If you use scissors, the edges always end up being too sharp and scrape the mouse pad


Use a pizza wheel.


----------



## coldc0ffee

In before people that buy this get rekt by people using 3310...or even worse.... Laser sensors.... Listen, as far as statistical performance... 3366 is the best. As far as in game performance? You can't limit mechanical mathematics to judge that. Use all the 3366 mice you wish.... You are probably gonna get outplayed at some point. And they will be using an older iteration of sensor and mouse design. Just focus on shape and make it your own. Master it.


----------



## Saint Chewy

How long does it normally take to adjust to a new mouse? I have been using the G502 since it came out and couldnt wait to get the G Pro. I received it Friday from amazon and noticed that I am misclicking the right mouse button a awfully lot and that fingers seem more fatigued when using this mouse. More specifically my knuckles I love the shape and it does feel great in my hand and I love that it doesnt feel like I am moving a brick. I am hoping that there is just a breaking in period. I dont want to send this little guy back.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> In before people that buy this get rekt by people using 3310...or even worse.... Laser sensors.... Listen, as far as statistical performance... 3366 is the best. As far as in game performance? You can't limit mechanical mathematics to judge that. Use all the 3366 mice you wish.... You are probably gonna get outplayed at some point. And they will be using an older iteration of sensor and mouse design. Just focus on shape and make it your own. Master it.


And then my 16 year old comes in and rekts you with a 3090 sensor since he won't let go of his KPO.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> How long does it normally take to adjust to a new mouse? I have been using the G502 since it came out and couldnt wait to get the G Pro. I received it Friday from amazon and noticed that I am misclicking the right mouse button a awfully lot and that fingers seem more fatigued when using this mouse. More specifically my knuckles I love the shape and it does feel great in my hand and I love that it doesnt feel like I am moving a brick. I am hoping that there is just a breaking in period. I dont want to send this little guy back.


If both clickers are pretty even they should break in quick, I would give it a week of intense use before deciding anything, I really felt differently about the mouse after 30+ hours playing compared to the first 10.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> In before people that buy this get rekt by people using 3310...or even worse.... Laser sensors.... Listen, as far as statistical performance... 3366 is the best. As far as in game performance? You can't limit mechanical mathematics to judge that. Use all the 3366 mice you wish.... You are probably gonna get outplayed at some point. And they will be using an older iteration of sensor and mouse design. Just focus on shape and make it your own. Master it.


+10 if i could, you just gon' have to settle for 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> How long does it normally take to adjust to a new mouse? I have been using the G502 since it came out and couldnt wait to get the G Pro. I received it Friday from amazon and noticed that I am misclicking the right mouse button a awfully lot and that fingers seem more fatigued when using this mouse. More specifically my knuckles I love the shape and it does feel great in my hand and I love that it doesnt feel like I am moving a brick. I am hoping that there is just a breaking in period. I dont want to send this little guy back.


Give 2-3 weeks & you'll be good, imagine wearing the ame shoe literally for a year. Then trying a new pair, your foot would be like 'WTH is this?'

Your hand will adjust.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> And then my 16 year old comes in and rekts you with a 3090 sensor since he won't let go of his KPO.


I was beating people in AWP battles in CS:GO with 15ms click latency FK which was using a 3090 with some pretty bad pixel walk, aiming comes down entirely to mechanical ability and not sensor, sensor is just another "muh feels" but hey...I still like to have the newest thing on the market, I think the Pro or G403 will be my last buys for a while though.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> +10 if i could, you just gon' have to settle for 1.
> Give 2-3 weeks & you'll be good, imagine wearing the ame shoe literally for a year. Then trying a new pair, your foot would be like 'the eff is this?'
> 
> Your hand will adjust.


Gotcha I just wanted to make sure this was normal


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Gotcha I just wanted to make sure this was normal


Yes sir, just stay committed.


----------



## trhead

Well Get_Right rekt the entire Cloud9 last week with his crappy Xai vs their superior latest Logi mice LUL


----------



## Sajent

Got this mouse in yesterday. Enjoying this mouse quite a bit. Love the size, weight, and shape. The shell feels solid and thick despite the light weight. There is absolutely no rattle to this mouse. It feels like there is a dip in the wheel which is comfortable. The skates don't slide quite as smooth as my Rapoo V300 and the left click is slightly stiffer than the right, but I don't even notice these issues when gaming. The side buttons are in the perfect position where I can easily hit both buttons. Even though the price tag of $70 sucks, I couldn't expect more from this mouse. It gets a 9.5 out of 10.


----------



## samxkim

Just switched my g pro's cable to a za12 one that I had collecting dust. It feels so much more better and has little to no drag now. Anyone know which mouse feet for the g pro to get?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samxkim*
> 
> Just switched my g pro's cable to a za12 one that I had collecting dust. It feels so much more better and has little to no drag now. Anyone know which mouse feet for the g pro to get?


Nothing out yet. Hotlines should be first. Only speculation when they will come out, consensus here seem to think earliest Oct latest Dec. I'm thinking November.


----------



## Falkentyne

I have to ask their employee on QQ.
They can't release mouse feet if the mouse isn't available in China. That's the problem with the G403 feet...they don't have the mouse there.

I can ask again though, as long as I'm not annoying them.


----------



## Astonished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samxkim*
> 
> Just switched my g pro's cable to a za12 one that I had collecting dust. It feels so much more better and has little to no drag now. Anyone know which mouse feet for the g pro to get?


How easy was swapping cables?


----------



## samxkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> How easy was swapping cables?


Honestly, harder than I thought. The biggest issue I had was that the cable wouldn't fit where it would come out from the mouse. I had to cut little parts until it would fit. It was definitely worth though!


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Well Get_Right rekt the entire Cloud9 last week with his crappy Xai vs their superior latest Logi mice LUL


Well he´s swedish and cloud9 american. That's pretty much the natural order of things, isn't it?


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Well Get_Right rekt the entire Cloud9 last week with his crappy Xai vs their superior latest Logi mice LUL


Skills make the player not the sensor.


----------



## qsxcv

and guardian rekts everyone with a kinzu v1. variance on that is literally 5x worse than 9500

honestly i think for csgo you can get used to any mouse as long as latency is low and tracking works up to 1m/s


----------



## 3Shells

Anyone else get cramping with their pinky finger from this mouse? I really want to love this mouse, but the cramping hasn't gone away. When I switch back to the G100s the cramping goes away and I aim better as well.


----------



## jsx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldc0ffee*
> 
> In before people that buy this get rekt by people using 3310...or even worse.... Laser sensors.... Listen, as far as statistical performance... 3366 is the best. As far as in game performance? You can't limit mechanical mathematics to judge that. Use all the 3366 mice you wish.... You are probably gonna get outplayed at some point. And they will be using an older iteration of sensor and mouse design. Just focus on shape and make it your own. Master it.


This is probably the best advice. Regardless of how terrible certain hardware implementations are, some mice just work so well because design and ergonomics fitting an individual.

Vanilla Sensei for example has terrible firmware and implementation compared to Logitech's original G500, but design and ergonomics sorta outweigh the tracking errors (beyond inherit variance).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> Anyone else get cramping with their pinky finger from this mouse? I really want to love this mouse, but the cramping hasn't gone away. When I switch back to the G100s the cramping goes away and I aim better as well.


hmm. I don't cramp with any of the Logitech Egg shapes, but the 303 is a nightmare for me after long sessions. Can't mess with Zowie products either simply because they don't fit me.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> Anyone else get cramping with their pinky finger from this mouse? I really want to love this mouse, but the cramping hasn't gone away. When I switch back to the G100s the cramping goes away and I aim better as well.


Yup. It's because the butt of the mouse with the slant is too narrow for my pinkie. The tip of my pinkie is around the location of the Logitech G text on the sticker. G100s isn't as narrow, feels more bulky overall and doesn't cramp my hand.


----------



## BobBobFSGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> This is probably the best advice. Regardless of how terrible certain hardware implementations are, some mice just work so well because design and ergonomics fitting an individual.
> 
> Vanilla Sensei for example has terrible firmware and implementation compared to Logitech's original G500, but design and ergonomics sorta outweigh the tracking errors (beyond inherit variance).
> hmm. I don't cramp with any of the Logitech Egg shapes, but the 303 is a nightmare for me after long sessions. Can't mess with Zowie products either simply because they don't fit me.


I think i remember reading your comment in another new Logi mice thread that you didn't use both G Pro/G403 because of the shapes and preferences. What is personally working for you? It' ain't Zowie either, so i'm kinda curious.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> Anyone else get cramping with their pinky finger from this mouse? I really want to love this mouse, but the cramping hasn't gone away. When I switch back to the G100s the cramping goes away and I aim better as well.


\

After 12 days with the G Pro my hand still hurts when I use it, never had that problem with the original MX300 or G3 shape. The KPM on the other hand I can use for hours and it never hurts and I also play better with it...


----------



## SEJB

I actually felt much more in control with the 303 shape because of how the sides were angled. The curve of the shape on the pro forces me to use far too much pressure to hold it and I still lack some control sadly.


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> How long does it normally take to adjust to a new mouse? I have been using the G502 since it came out and couldnt wait to get the G Pro. I received it Friday from amazon and noticed that I am misclicking the right mouse button a awfully lot and that fingers seem more fatigued when using this mouse. More specifically my knuckles I love the shape and it does feel great in my hand and I love that it doesnt feel like I am moving a brick. I am hoping that there is just a breaking in period. I dont want to send this little guy back.


Try going from a G9/G9x for 9 years.







I also missclick RMB alot but it's getting better, I guess going from a more flat shape my hand now needs to learn to be a bit more arched upwards. RMB is also slightly more sensitive for some reason, but it seems it might be designed like this, several others report the same thing. The click sound on RMB is a bit lighter than LMB, and if I check my Razer Diamondback it's very similar.


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> \
> 
> After 12 days with the G Pro my hand still hurts when I use it, never had that problem with the original MX300 or G3 shape. The KPM on the other hand I can use for hours and it never hurts and I also play better with it...


dont make me nervous -I have a g3 since 10 years - waiting for the g pro. I ve tested g303 1 day and my ringfinger felt like broken after it.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> dont make me nervous -I have a g3 since 10 years - waiting for the g pro. I ve tested g303 1 day and my ringfinger felt like broken after it.


The G3 is my all time favorite shape! If it just had a better sensor. I also played the G303 for awhile and I remember having lots of problems with my hand hurting but after some weeks it eventually got better. It would probably be the same if I continued to play the G Pro but why go through the pain when I perform better with the KPM anyway.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> dont make me nervous -I have a g3 since 10 years - waiting for the g pro. I ve tested g303 1 day and my ringfinger felt like broken after it.


I got carpal tunnel syndrome with the G303, but G Pro felt right at home. It's fine.


----------



## Nivity

Took it out of the box some more, to see if I could get used to the shape, It does feel better now.
Guess I will try and get a replacement to see how the buttons are. Because that makes the mouse super garbage right now, the M1 button feels soooo bad.

Hard to see how you perform with a mouse that is defective (well to me at least)


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Took it out of the box some more, to see if I could get used to the shape, It does feel better now.
> Guess I will try and get a replacement to see how the buttons are. Because that makes the mouse super garbage right now, the M1 button feels soooo bad.
> 
> Hard to see how you perform with a mouse that is defective (well to me at least)


Instead of just posting in this thread about how bad your copy of the G Pro is you could instead get a refund/return it for a new copy and save yourself money/time.


----------



## SAINT-

I'm pretty happy about my G Pro purchase so far, it's the perfect match for my fingertip-grip.
The only thing I'm concerned about is the slight rattle of the LMB (by moving index finger from the left to the right)
Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Took it out of the box some more, to see if I could get used to the shape, It does feel better now.
> Guess I will try and get a replacement to see how the buttons are. Because that makes the mouse super garbage right now, the M1 button feels soooo bad.
> 
> Hard to see how you perform with a mouse that is defective (well to me at least)
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just posting in this thread about how bad your copy of the G Pro is you could instead get a refund/return it for a new copy and save yourself money/time.
Click to expand...

Well, I kinda am








Already made a warranty claim, but will call them tomorrow as well.


----------



## xtraL

Are the button/cable issues really that big of an issue for this mouse? Been using the G100s for around two years now, I've been waiting for them to release this mouse at my local store but if it's really this problematic I might just settle for an FK1 or something instead. Buttons on my G100s are dying so I need a replacement either way.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtraL*
> 
> Are the button/cable issues really that big of an issue for this mouse? Been using the G100s for around two years now, I've been waiting for them to release this mouse at my local store but if it's really this problematic I might just settle for an FK1 or something instead. Buttons on my G100s are dying so I need a replacement either way.


When using a mouse bungee, I don't even notice the cable. In terms of the buttons, mine are perfectly fine. There are rare cases where someone's G Pro has bad buttons, but that happens with every mouse. If you can, I would buy the mouse on Amazon, because returning items there is really simple and easy. Using Logitech Support to return an item can be pretty frustrating.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> \
> 
> After 12 days with the G Pro my hand still hurts when I use it, never had that problem with the original MX300 or G3 shape. The KPM on the other hand I can use for hours and it never hurts and I also play better with it...


Thats the weird thing with shapes, I don't really feel a difference between the Pro and the G100s, so I wouldn't think that the shape would hurt someone who liked the G3 shape. However I absolutely despise the KPM shape, that one really hurt my hand a lot...


----------



## ncck

Does anyone know why the g pro glides so poorly on a G-SR but so quick on a qck? Would removing the center feet fix it? I want to use the G-SR cause it's slower but the g pro just doesn't glide on it, it just has uneven/heavy drag all over the place and then add the cable lol

Or better yet - anyone use the hypers on it?

These ones look like they'd fit: https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-Mouse-Skates-Logitech-MX-2/dp/B0121M5I4M/

I would buy them now but I am most likely going to sell the g pro when the 403 arrives - so don't want the new owner to not have stock feet


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Does anyone know why the g pro glides so poorly on a G-SR but so quick on a qck? Would removing the center feet fix it? I want to use the G-SR cause it's slower but the g pro just doesn't glide on it, it just has uneven/heavy drag all over the place and then add the cable lol
> 
> Or better yet - anyone use the hypers on it?
> 
> These ones look like they'd fit: https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-Mouse-Skates-Logitech-MX-2/dp/B0121M5I4M/
> 
> I would buy them now but I am most likely going to sell the g pro when the 403 arrives - so don't want the new owner to not have stock feet


Using a mouse bungee reduced the cable drag substantially for me, but the feet are still suboptimal for the G-SR. I got used to them after a couple of days though. Now, I am waiting for official replacements from Hyperglides, Corepadz, whatever to replace them. Also got a Paracord ready to go for that...will probably still take till November for that to come.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> \
> 
> After 12 days with the G Pro my hand still hurts when I use it, never had that problem with the original MX300 or G3 shape. The KPM on the other hand I can use for hours and it never hurts and I also play better with it...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the weird thing with shapes, I don't really feel a difference between the Pro and the G100s, so I wouldn't think that the shape would hurt someone who liked the G3 shape. However I absolutely despise the KPM shape, that one really hurt my hand a lot...
Click to expand...

The grip width is wider on G3, Mx100 because of the flat sides, so I guess its kinda like the AM thing, to narrow grip = cramp for many.
KPM is one of the few mice I never feel any aching etc in my hand, can use it for hours and hours.
But I wish it had more options for grips however,.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The grip width is wider on G3, Mx100 because of the flat sides, so I guess its kinda like the AM thing, to narrow grip = cramp for many.
> KPM is one of the few mice I never feel any aching etc in my hand, can use it for hours and hours.
> But I wish it had more options for grips however,.


I agree, I think the narrow grip is killing my hand.


----------



## nyshak

Found another pad from my collection that works perfectly with the stock feet of the Pro: the Mionix Alioth. Much higher quality and better glide than with a QCK even. Braided edges, full desk pad. Cool








Going to use that combo until there are replacement hyperglides. Then going back to the G-SR, with new feet and a paracord.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Using a mouse bungee reduced the cable drag substantially for me, but the feet are still suboptimal for the G-SR. I got used to them after a couple of days though. Now, I am waiting for official replacements from Hyperglides, Corepadz, whatever to replace them. Also got a Paracord ready to go for that...will probably still take till November for that to come.


But it's not the cable causing the bad glide, I literally swap to a QCK and it begins to glide like ice - back to g-sr and it gets all inconsistent

I have a mionix alioth somewhere but haven't tested it - I'm curious how these skates would glide on a coated surface like a hyperx or taito


----------



## Argowashi

At least the stock feet are decent on the Hayate Otsu lol. I'm still going to stack Hotline Games feet because I want lower LOD.


----------



## ncck

Alright so here's my testing for g pro ONLY

QCK Heavy = frictionless glide, very fast, little control
G-SR = inconsistent friction, medium to slow, poor control
Glorious XL = smooth glide, medium to fast, ok control
Mionix Alioth = smooth glide, medium speed, ok control
Artisan Hayate (old one) = Smooth glide, medium speed, good control

So hayate with the g pro has the best 'speed to control' ratio (the old hayate) the one I'm using is fairly worn and was just rolled up in the closet - didn't really clean it besides hand brush off the dust/particles it's also the old non otsu version .. downside is it's extremely small so my skin touches my desk and sticks when sweating (but that's a desk problem lol) not telling people to go out and buy a hayate but saying it was the only mousepad I have here which I felt very in-control of the glide.. idk what happened to my hyperx guess I threw it out

I'm not sure which cloth artisan is faster than the hayate but I don't think there is one (not counting shiden etc) I'm curious how it glides on the hien. I also have no idea how the otsu is or how it's different


----------



## Melan

Raiden is faster I think.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The grip width is wider on G3, Mx100 because of the flat sides, so I guess its kinda like the AM thing, to narrow grip = cramp for many.
> KPM is one of the few mice I never feel any aching etc in my hand, can use it for hours and hours.
> But I wish it had more options for grips however,.


This whole thing is pretty mysterious. I tried to compare the mouse with an MX300 I have here, and they look different, have different curves for the sides and top and bottom, but when I put my hand on them they feel very similar. The different curves for the various edges end up not mattering. I think what's happening is that I touch the mouse in exactly the places where the angles end up being the same. I felt the biggest difference is how the plastic on the sides sticks to the skin because of different plastic.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> At least the stock feet are decent on the Hayate Otsu lol. I'm still going to stack Hotline Games feet because I want lower LOD.


Be aware that this will also lower your dpi.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Be aware that this will also lower your dpi.


Yeah I don't really care if it's 200 DPI or 500 DPI. Just adjust the cm/360 accordingly and I'm all good lol.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with my arm sticking to my desk, so i used to put mousepads vertically so the mousepad goes over the edge of the desk.

then I tried to use my gsr horizontally (as it's intended to be used) and the glide felt much better.

so I cut a really old gsr in half and stuck it with thin double sided tape to the edge of my desk (used other half for keyboard side)

it's really the best mouse pad setup I've ever used, really wide mouse pad and my arm doesn't stick to my desk anymore.
(I'll take pics when I'm home)

on another note, when my g pro gets here I'll try to use these g1 round feet i got from hotline and report how they work, if they don't work too well I'll just sand the bottom down and stick some g400 feet.


----------



## -IIToRII-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zimzum*
> 
> here you go. well worth it in my opinion.


Can some one make a tutorial on how to unbraid the cable









Just received the G-pro and I must be lucky from what i see in this thread.. Both m1 and m2 feels the same.
The mouse glides smoother on GSR pad then the Zowie ec-2a .. ( Buth the Zowie glides smoother on my Artisan Hayate Otso soft )

But the cable makes the mouse feel front heavy and really REALLY bad too use.. I even tried make it fit in a mouse bungee but it's still to hard ( i constantly feeling it during mouse movement )


----------



## Nivity

I called Logitech about my mouse button.




He went around clicking different mice etc in the office and talked to another guy.
They were not sure if it would go under normal warranty or not.
So he said it was better to refund it and buy another one.

Now I am not sure If i dare to order another one or not, I don't want another one with a LMB like this. RMB is still perfect.
For being the best mouse buttons as many say It feels kinda bad to have one with horrible feedback when you press it on 1 button.

So, order another one or not, that is the question ;O
I do still like the mouse and want to keep playing with it.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-IIToRII-*
> 
> Can some one make a tutorial on how to unbraid the cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received the G-pro and I must be lucky from what i see in this thread.. Both m1 and m2 feels the same.
> The mouse glides smoother on GSR pad then the Zowie ec-2a .. ( Buth the Zowie glides smoother on my Artisan Hayate Otso soft )
> 
> But the cable makes the mouse feel front heavy and really REALLY bad too use.. I even tried make it fit in a mouse bungee but it's still to hard ( i constantly feeling it during mouse movement )


I tried on my g303 yesterday, the second I had fully cut around the braided cable it just slid half way down the 2m cable effortlessly, I wouldn't even care to debraid the whole thing at that stage. I just want to know how the G Pro went cause the braided cable looks much smaller and tighter braided.


----------



## zimzum

Yeah just cut it somewhere at the top. Once you got a starting point it gets more loose and you can cut it off as far as you need.

I like to use those small scissors they got on swiss army knives, but a cutter should do too.
Don't try to cut directly into the cable just dig into the braid a bit and work your way from there.

Someone earlier asked "why would you even debraid?", but the cable is simply lighter and more flexible without it.


----------



## maddada

oh by the way guys I went back to the Starladder VOD of c9 and flipside and found the time when redeye (well known commentator who's friends with the players) confirms that n0thing has a special mouse from logitech

https://www.twitch.tv/starladder_cs_en/v/88551904?t=1h34m15s


----------



## -IIToRII-

Thx.. i will get my cutter out, and dig slowly into the braided cabel, not cutting straight down into the cable, but digging upwards til it come's loose.
Hopefully this will make the cable more like that of the zowie ec-2a (nice and smooth)

Otherwise, i need to know whom here i can contact to order a paracord and hope he could send it to Norway


----------



## VESPA5

I might be one of the rare few, but the G Pro (finally returned it) made me truly appreciate my G303 even more. It's as if the G Pro convinced me that the grass isn't always greener on the other side. Overall, they're both fantastic mice. I just seem to aim better with the G303 (<--- I know, cool story bro...)


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I might be one of the rare few, but the G Pro (finally returned it) made me truly appreciate my G303 even more. It's as if the G Pro convinced me that the grass isn't always greener on the other side. Overall, they're both fantastic mice. I just seem to aim better with the G303 (<--- I know, cool story bro...)


ill probably wait for the price drop while using a sanded base g303 with hyperglide MX-2's and ceesa paracord cable


----------



## Fragil1ty

And the wait has begun.


----------



## Yahar

Are there any working logitech discount codes for G pro anymore?


----------



## bgaccord

How long after order does it take logitech to ship


----------



## Nilizum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Are there any working logitech discount codes for G pro anymore?


Wondering this as well.


----------



## ENZOxWOLF

I'm thinking of buying [Abyssus V2] instead of [Logitech G Pro] due to 3 reasons:

1) Thinner & more flexible cable (not braided).
2) Mouse1 & Mouse2 are not overly sensitive.
3) Better Shape (not too slim, not too short). G Pro is a bit to narrow for my gigantic hands.

G Pro (83 grams):
dimensions (mm) = 116.6 x 62.15 x 38.2

Abyssus V2 (80 grams):
dimensions (mm) = 117 x 64 x 38

Question:
Is there really a big difference between [G Pro 3366 sensor] and [Abyssus V2 3329 sensor]?
I'm currently using 550 DPI on my EVGA TORQ X5 (3988 sensor)

I'm okay with any sensor as long as it has low LOD, no smoothing & doesn't interpolate 550 DPI


----------



## semantics

3329 is quite different technology from the new 3360/3366 mice if you want 550dpi i'd just wait till a 3360/3366 mouse hits that fits your fancy. It's not that he 3329 is terrible but 3360/3366 implimented even half right will do much better than abyssus which i don't think carries any onboard memory so you'd have to use synapse a software layer to set dpi outside of defaults which i hve no clue what they are.

That being said shape and stuff is quite important unless you're really keen most people can't tell too easily if their mouse sensor is holding them back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1602282/lets-compile-all-3360-3366-and-their-release-dates-for-everyone


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I might be one of the rare few, but the G Pro (finally returned it) made me truly appreciate my G303 even more. It's as if the G Pro convinced me that the grass isn't always greener on the other side. Overall, they're both fantastic mice. I just seem to aim better with the G303 (<--- I know, cool story bro...)


This is all what finding the best mouse for you is about. How well you play with it and how comfortable the mouse rests in your hands. Afterall the g pro is basically a g303 without the lens rattle and an odd shape. So if that shape works out better for you, why not keep using it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENZOxWOLF*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying [Abyssus V2] instead of [Logitech G Pro] due to 3 reasons:
> 
> 1) Thinner & more flexible cable (not braided).
> 2) Mouse1 & Mouse2 are not overly sensitive.
> 3) Better Shape (not too slim, not too short). G Pro is a bit to narrow for my gigantic hands.
> 
> G Pro (83 grams):
> dimensions (mm) = 116.6 x 62.15 x 38.2
> 
> Abyssus V2 (80 grams):
> dimensions (mm) = 117 x 64 x 38
> 
> Question:
> Is there really a big difference between [G Pro 3366 sensor] and [Abyssus V2 3329 sensor]?
> I'm currently using 550 DPI on my EVGA TORQ X5 (3988 sensor)
> 
> I'm okay with any sensor as long as it has low LOD, no smoothing & doesn't interpolate 550 DPI


You should consider a nixeus revel or dreammachines DM1 Pro S . At least shapewise it will work better for your hands. i just dont know why you need 550dpi at all cost, but that is your thing.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

I received my Logitech G Pro Gaming Mouse today and give it a 7/10.

I like it, but coming from a Mionix AVIOR 7000 I am not overwhelmed. The shape fits my big hands well on fingertip and claw style. For browsing even palm is okay. I still prefer the AVIOR 7000's shape though. It's bigger and more comfortable for me.

On the other hand I kinda enjoy the light weight. It feels considerably lighter in comparison.

Kinda? The low weight also has it's disadvantages: As mentioned before it is small. Also I don't miss right side mouse buttons but I'd really like to have at least one more button under the mousewheel. Also IMO the mousewheel feels cheap, imprecise and not very durable.

Other than that the buttons' restitance is very low. They feel worn out for me.

I also don't like the Logitech Software. It's too bulky for my taste.

tl;dr:

It is a good mouse. It doesn't really meet my personal preferences though.


----------



## AuraDesruu

I got my G pro and I'm so amazed by how comfortable it was. I was skeptical at first from buying it cause I thought It was going to be like another G303 in terms of dimensions. It's so much different with the round sides and palm area of the mouse. The clicks are super nice and the wheel feels nice like the deathadder wheel. I can practically palm grip this because of how small my hands are. Defintely going to buy more if they go under 60 on amazon. Not even considering the G403 anymore


----------



## ENZOxWOLF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> This is all what finding the best mouse for you is about. How well you play with it and how comfortable the mouse rests in your hands. Afterall the g pro is basically a g303 without the lens rattle and an odd shape. So if that shape works out better for you, why not keep using it!
> You should consider a nixeus revel or dreammachines DM1 Pro S . At least shapewise it will work better for your hands. i just dont know why you need 550dpi at all cost, but that is your thing.


I'm also alright with 600 DPI. I always keep my windows sensitivity at 6/11 that's why I always adjust my sensitivity via DPI settings.
Nixeus Revel looks really awesome. Too bad the DPI presets jumps from 400 to 800.


----------



## Melan

Nothing bad will happen if you suddenly lower windows sensitivity. Unless you play games which still don't have direct input.


----------



## Trax416

Got my G Pro, tossed my Mionix Castor into the storage closet immediately. Makes the Castor feel like a floaty piece of garbage.


----------



## CorruptBE

Well yes...

Tossed everything in the closet as well when I got my Revel. It's amazing how one can suddenly decide so easily on a mouse once you get proper performance in a desired shape.

I can imagine people with the G Pro feeling the same









@ENZOxWOLF

For ambidexterous:

G Pro > Revel >>>>>>>> ... the rest.

Unless you're of course that strange person that can hold a G303 without pain.

That and I'm personally boycotting Razer because, who in God's name does this to their product, nerfing your hardware with your software:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1563813/somewhat-objectively-evaluating-sensor-responsiveness/130#post_24187957
http://www.overclock.net/t/1563813/somewhat-objectively-evaluating-sensor-responsiveness/140#post_24188758


----------



## thompax

After alot of gaming and getting used to.. i learned to love this mouse. Yes zowie glides alot better.. but maybe this feets are made for controll? Atleast it feels like it for Me. Im using zowie gs-r mousepad and i love the combo! I love the feel and the clicks of the mouse and i do believe my aim is even better now.. i didnt like the mouse at all in the beginning but now i wouldnt change it for any other mouse.. even the braided cable feels better and softer after some days.. but yeah i wish it was a rubber One (the only problem with the mouse). and yes this will replace my lovely ec2-a! Now i will get back and pwn some more rank s! (And btw this bs logitech g saying we worked with our pro gamers. Most be bs! Noone would had approved a braided cable for gaming..) i give 9/10! Atleast give it some days guys. Its an awesome mouse after getting used too


----------



## Demi9OD

Glad you came around thompax, don't forget to tell your friends


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Well yes...
> 
> Unless you're of course that strange person that can hold a G303 without pain.


Don't call us strange just because you are jealous we have been in mouse paradise for longer than you


----------



## NicoNicoNii

My hand gets more cramps on this mouse than the G303. I don't know why they didnt just keep the flat sides of the G100s, the Pro feels so much skinnier because of the curves and I have to grip it harder to use it. Also, the back part doesn't fill my palm enough, if the butt was a little higher it would be better as well. Everything about this mouse besides that is great though.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicoNicoNii*
> 
> My hand gets more cramps on this mouse than the G303. I don't know why they didnt just keep the flat sides of the G100s, the Pro feels so much skinnier because of the curves and I have to grip it harder to use it. Also, the back part doesn't fill my palm enough, if the butt was a little higher it would be better as well. Everything about this mouse besides that is great though.


The way my hand rests on the mouse changed after a while (I got the mouse exactly two weeks ago today). Compared to how I gripped the G303, the hand is a lot more flat and stretched out. The palm is lower, the fingers a lot less curved (my fingers were curved into a strong claw shape using the G303). I can lift the mouse while having the hand pretty relaxed. At first the lower butt of the mouse was noticeable and felt strange, but this isn't the case anymore. I use the front of the palm to touch the mouse instead of further in the back with the higher butt of the G303 and this feels alright to me. I like it better than the G303 shape right now.

I didn't have any issues with cramps, pain or numbness or whatnot, but I didn't do any heavy gaming for the first few days after I got the mouse. I just used it for the desktop and the only thing I played was some Kingdom Rush tower defense stuff, I think.


----------



## NicoNicoNii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The way my hand rests on the mouse changed after a while (I got the mouse exactly two weeks ago today). Compared to how I gripped the G303, the hand is a lot more flat and stretched out. The palm is lower, the fingers a lot less curved (my fingers were curved into a strong claw shape using the G303). I can lift the mouse while having the hand pretty relaxed. At first the lower butt of the mouse was noticeable and felt strange, but this isn't the case anymore. I use the front of the palm to touch the mouse instead of further in the back with the higher butt of the G303 and this feels alright to me. I like it better than the G303 shape right now.
> 
> I didn't have any issues with cramps, pain or numbness or whatnot, but I didn't do any heavy gaming for the first few days after I got the mouse. I just used it for the desktop and the only thing I played was some Kingdom Rush tower defense stuff, I think.


For me it seems like I'm pinching it really hard with my ring finger and thumb because it feels a lot skinnier and i think that's what's causing the pain. I guess more of a finger tip grip would be better for this mouse.


----------



## -IIToRII-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> After alot of gaming and getting used to.. i learned to love this mouse. Yes zowie glides alot better.. but maybe this feets are made for controll? Atleast it feels like it for Me. Im using zowie gs-r mousepad and i love the combo! I love the feel and the clicks of the mouse and i do believe my aim is even better now.. i didnt like the mouse at all in the beginning but now i wouldnt change it for any other mouse.. even the braided cable feels better and softer after some days.. but yeah i wish it was a rubber One (the only problem with the mouse). and yes this will replace my lovely ec2-a! Now i will get back and pwn some more rank s! (And btw this bs logitech g saying we worked with our pro gamers. Most be bs! Noone would had approved a braided cable for gaming..) i give 9/10! Atleast give it some days guys. Its an awesome mouse after getting used too


So you find that the Zowie Ec-2a glides better on the GS-R then the G-pro ?!
Strange.. I found the opposite to be the case for me, The G-pro glides far better on the Gs-r then the Zowie ec-2a.

And i have two GS-R pad and two Ec-2a ( well one of them belongs to my queen )

I un-braided the cabel on the G-Pro yesterday and it made a world of difference ! The rubber cabel underneath the braiding is better then the Zowie Ec-2 cable thinner and more flexible


----------



## Ryusaki

So I decided to try the Paracord mod from CeeSA on my G Pro. I was at first abit nervous going into this since I havent done anything like this before. But it was very easy and wow what a difference!!! I wish I knew earlier about it it is like a wirless mouse now!

I did however $*#%@ one of the mousefeet, it was the first attemp I didnt went deep enough and instead I peeled of the teflon layer. Lucky I had some MS 1.1/3.0 Hyperglides feet laying around. I cut abit of the edges off with a sharp knife to make it fit and used some sandpaper to round the edges abit.
I can hear a tiny bit of scraping on the mousepad due to the cutted edges but there is no drag. Not a perfect solution untill there are precutted 3rd party mousefeets avaiable but this will do

Thanks to CeeSA for this awsome Mod and make it also available for us:thumb:

Some Pictures I made while doing this mod:


----------



## Ryusaki

double


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> -cut-


Looks good! I'm about to do this once my paracord arrives, any tips? I'm hoping to reuse the mouse feet.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Unless you're of course that strange person that can hold a G303 without pain.


Does this looks like an strange alien grip to you ?


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Looks good! I'm about to do this once my paracord arrives, any tips? I'm hoping to reuse the mouse feet.


watch the video from Ino , or the video from CeeSA, so you get a rough idea what u can ecxpect. Be sure to have a small (star) shaped screwdriver, I used a small flatheaded scewdriver to remove the feet. The first feet I ^$%%^it since i didnt dig deep enough and pulled the teflon layer off.

Rest is pretty much straight forward with the pictures I provided and the video from Ino and CeeSA it should be clear as daylight.


----------



## ghostshade

We all grip our mice differently. I would get severe pain in just a few min with that grip and you would probably get the same with my grip shogoki


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Looks good! I'm about to do this once my paracord arrives, any tips? I'm hoping to reuse the mouse feet.


Get the sharpest and thinnest knife you have and go deep under the mousefeet in order to remove them in one piece. Also get a thin flathead screwdriver in order to get the original cable out otherwise it's going to be annoying.


----------



## nyshak

Replaced the original with a black paracord just now. The difference is amazing. I ruined one of the feet in the process unfortunately so I went and cut up some MS3.0/1.1 corepads. I used a nailclipper to shorten them just as much as needed. The result might even be better than the original feet, although it seems like these custom feet are a bit louder









Once hyperglides make official ones, or corepad or whoever I will replace all feet and get spares. Then I'll get another Pro when the price drops and another paracord. And then...I am done with mice


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Does this looks like an strange alien grip to you ?


I feel like your grip would cause less issues than mine. But i can't grip the gpro differently. My hand always goes back to this. I used to full palm every mouse. I guess i am a clawgrip player now.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I feel like your grip would cause less issues than mine. But i can't grip the gpro differently. My hand always goes back to this. I used to full palm every mouse. I guess i am a clawgrip player now.


This looks like a tense fingertip grip.
Could work for FPS games, but even on desktop ? You're gonna develop hand problems if you don't ajust it.
My G303 is fine but i'd love to try a G Pro to get back to a classic, more linear grip, but with a small mouse. It could be good in CS:GO.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I might be one of the rare few, but the G Pro (finally returned it) made me truly appreciate my G303 even more. It's as if the G Pro convinced me that the grass isn't always greener on the other side. Overall, they're both fantastic mice. I just seem to aim better with the G303


I told you









They dont know how to make a proper G1 shaped mouse. Or the just dont want.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> This looks like a tense fingertip grip.
> Could work for FPS games, but even on desktop ? You're gonna develop hand problems if you don't ajust it.
> My G303 is fine but i'd love to try a G Pro to get back to a classic, more linear grip, but with a small mouse. It could be good in CS:GO.


It is the only way i can hold it due to my hands being 21cm long. The back of the mouse does touch my palm, i was holding the ZA-11 in a similar but not as tense since the g pro is more narrow. Palming the g pro i can completely forget, it is too small.

I tried to put the ring finger on top of my pinky and have them flush against the mouse. but that felt weird and not very controllable. While browsing or on the desktop i have always used a relaxed fingertip grip.


----------



## daav1d

The clicks on this mouse is amazing. Shape however is not good at all, feels heavier than the G403 while gaming. I would love the clicks, scroll and sensor from this in a FK2.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> This looks like a tense fingertip grip.
> Could work for FPS games, but even on desktop ? You're gonna develop hand problems if you don't ajust it.
> My G303 is fine but i'd love to try a G Pro to get back to a classic, more linear grip, but with a small mouse. It could be good in CS:GO.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the only way i can hold it due to my hands being 21cm long. The back of the mouse does touch my palm, i was holding the ZA-11 in a similar but not as tense since the g pro is more narrow. Palming the g pro i can completely forget, it is too small.
> 
> I tried to put the ring finger on top of my pinky and have them flush against the mouse. but that felt weird and not very controllable.
Click to expand...

21cm with G pro? Woot.

I have 19x10cm hands and I have a hard time finding a stable grip on it, without it wobbling around in my hand








Weirdly I never had this problem with G1/Mx300 because of the sides.

I am still not sure If I wanna buy another G pro or not after getting my refund.
Sometimes I love the shape because its fast to throw around, but sometimes I hate it because I seem to miss everything with heros like Mccree.
I feel extremely inconsistent with it :>

G403 feels more consistent but I think its to bulky for my smaller hands, otherwise It would be better fit I think.
I have a hard time throwing that big mouse around with fast paced heroes.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> 21cm with G pro? Woot.
> 
> I have 19x10cm hands and I have a hard time finding a stable grip on it, without it wobbling around in my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdly I never had this problem with G1/Mx300 because of the sides.
> 
> I am still not sure If I wanna buy another G pro or not after getting my refund.
> Sometimes I love the shape because its fast to throw around, but sometimes I hate it because I seem to miss everything with heros like Mccree.
> I feel extremely inconsistent with it :>
> 
> G403 feels more consistent but I think its to bulky for my smaller hands, otherwise It would be better fit I think.
> I have a hard time throwing that big mouse around with fast paced heroes.


Maybe you should decrease the weight of the G403 or reshape the Pro?

Has anyone tried this to reshape a mouse? You could use it to make stress reliefs for DIY cables.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> 21cm with G pro? Woot.
> 
> I have 19x10cm hands and I have a hard time finding a stable grip on it, without it wobbling around in my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdly I never had this problem with G1/Mx300 because of the sides.
> 
> I am still not sure If I wanna buy another G pro or not after getting my refund.
> Sometimes I love the shape because its fast to throw around, but sometimes I hate it because I seem to miss everything with heros like Mccree.
> I feel extremely inconsistent with it :>
> 
> G403 feels more consistent but I think its to bulky for my smaller hands, otherwise It would be better fit I think.
> I have a hard time throwing that big mouse around with fast paced heroes.


These are exactly my thoughts on these two mice (same hand size). I've basically just decided to git gud with the G403 because it's more stable and in the long run I think I'll be better off with a stable more consistent mouse and more "updated" muscle memory.


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-IIToRII-*
> 
> So you find that the Zowie Ec-2a glides better on the GS-R then the G-pro ?!
> Strange.. I found the opposite to be the case for me, The G-pro glides far better on the Gs-r then the Zowie ec-2a.
> 
> And i have two GS-R pad and two Ec-2a ( well one of them belongs to my queen )
> 
> I un-braided the cabel on the G-Pro yesterday and it made a world of difference ! The rubber cabel underneath the braiding is better then the Zowie Ec-2 cable thinner and more flexible


Well when i place the G pro and ec2-a on the same time i feel alot of difference when is coming to gliding and the ec2-a feels faster
And i dont really dare to unbraid it since my gf will break my legs if i have to buy another mouse







(i have some mices in my collection







)

Maybe in the future when i had enough with the drag from the braided (but i use a bungee of c)


----------



## sercantor

Hello guys, I wanna ask if G pro is suitable for me. I am currently using FK1. My past mice are; EC1- evo, Original FK, G303.

I find FK1 to be too big for my hands (17,5cm). Original FK (FK2 same size) was close to perfect for me. I loved the G303's size, weight, and clicks, but I just aimed better on my FK1. I didn't have cramps in my hands like people say, but overall the shape was what put me off.

The games that I play

-CS
-DotA
-Some casual games where mouse doesnt really matter.

Concerns with G pro:
-Lots of people say that m3 is really hard to press. Which is a big deal for me because I control the camera with m3 on DotA.
-Some people say that m1 and m2 are not equal. (I could live with this. My FK1 has this, too. Not a big deal for me)
-Mouse feet don't glide well on some mosepads. (I have QCK Heavy and people say it glides really well on QCK cause of the pattern/not coated surface.)

Here are the pictures of my grip with my FK1.





I believe this is my first post. So I am sorry if I didn't get everything right. Hope you guys help me decide If this mouse worth buying for me.


----------



## ncck

If you 'liked' the size of the g303 then yes the size of the g pro should be fine for you. The shape is preference so it's honestly up to you if you'd like it or not. I say it's more similar to the FK than it is to the g303 in terms of holding it.. but yeah give it a try!


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> -Lots of people say that m3 is really hard to press. Which is a big deal for me because I control the camera with m3 on DotA.


The G Pro is awesome but I can't imagine recommending it to someone who frequently uses the wheel button in game. It really is quite hard to press.


----------



## sercantor

How is the m3 holding up for you? I really cannot do it without m3 'cause i control the camera with m3 in dota2. I think thats the only problem I potentially will have.


----------



## sercantor

Ah, man that sucks. I really wanted to try this mouse. I'll see if I can get used to not using my m3 on my FK1. Thankfully It'll work.


----------



## SynergyCB

I use M3 to pull out my nade in CSGO and it doesnt bother me. M3 is fairly easy to click but may be difficult if you need to spam it.


----------



## ghostshade

Well the G pro works well for my grip



But then again i dont claw as much as many of you seem to do.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Has anyone tried this to reshape a mouse? You could use it to make stress reliefs for DIY cables.


It's PCL and it's solid after cooling off. I was thinking of making a shell with this material however, but i went with 3d printing route.


----------



## James N

How do people manage to get their pinky below their ring finger and have both straight, i tried that and it feels like i have no control over the mouse. I would need to put the ringfinger on top of the mouse. Are my hands just that big or *** is going on? In palmgrip i have the mouse in between my thump and ringfinger and my pinky is out in the open on the pad.


----------



## Nilizum

That's how i hold mine. I have slim fingers.


----------



## Jinto

Can anyone explain the phenomenon behind why mouse 1 and mouse 2 never seem to feel equal on mice especially with ambidextrous mice. Mouse 2 on my G pro is noticeably louder than mouse 1.


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Can anyone explain the phenomenon behind why mouse 1 and mouse 2 never seem to feel equal on mice especially with ambidextrous mice. Mouse 2 on my G pro is noticeably louder than mouse 1.


It might be switch tolerance bad luck? I know the tolerances are "worse" (but rated for 20m clicks) in range for omron china switches that logitech uses, qsxcv replaced his with d2f-01fs (which have better tolerances, but rated at 1m clicks) and it turned out even
http://www.overclock.net/t/1611004/logitech-g-pro-click-asymmetry/60#post_25507554

I personally don't remember if my g302 or g303 switches felt different, certainly wasn't enough for me to notice anything. However I soldered on d2f-01fs for my g302 ~7 months ago for fun and it feels even when clicking.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceskeleton*
> 
> It might be switch tolerance bad luck? I know the tolerances are "worse" (but rated for 20m clicks) in range for omron china switches that logitech uses, qsxcv replaced his with d2f-01fs (which have better tolerances, but rated at 1m clicks) and it turned out even
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1611004/logitech-g-pro-click-asymmetry/60#post_25507554
> 
> I personally don't remember if my g302 or g303 switches felt different, certainly wasn't enough for me to notice anything. However I soldered on d2f-01fs for my g302 ~7 months ago for fun and it feels even when clicking.


My G303 is pretty much indistinguishable. I even tested by stacking coins on the buttons with the mouse on something so the buttons are level (front to back) and with the coins in the same spot they were both almost exactly 40g as far as I can tell near the end of the buttons. I guess I got lucky though. My G303 had no rattle or any flaws whatsoever that I could notice. Well I mean the cable was bad, but even that loosened up a bit over time.


----------



## gene-z

"Logitech G Pro Gaming FPS..." has shipped.

Amazon finally shipping!


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Can anyone explain the phenomenon behind why mouse 1 and mouse 2 never seem to feel equal on mice especially with ambidextrous mice. Mouse 2 on my G pro is noticeably louder than mouse 1.


When I grip the mouse 1/2/2 the clicks feel equal, if I grip the mouse 1/3/1 (or really just rest my ring finger on the right click at all, it feels much softer because of the additional weight. I bought mine from amazon, so perhaps that makes a difference?


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> How do people manage to get their pinky below their ring finger and have both straight, i tried that and it feels like i have no control over the mouse. I would need to put the ringfinger on top of the mouse. Are my hands just that big or *** is going on?


It's exactly the same for me. My mousehand is 19x10cm...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> In palmgrip i have the mouse in between my thump and ringfinger and my pinky is out in the open on the pad.


I do the same. But i have to force myself to palmgrip a mouse, i naturally claw with my ringfinger and pinky. In FPS i use palm- / claw- hybridgrip, in everything else it's more claw- or even fingertipgrip. But my ringfinger and pinky is always in clawform when touching a mouse for a longer period of time.

The G Pro is too narrow for me and while the G403 is absolutly perfect while playing FPS it feels a bit bulky for everything else to me. But i havn't used a more comfortable mouse since my MX500 days. :^)


----------



## Golden Diva

What exactly is the problem with the braided cable? Drag on cloth pads?

And does it drag on the surface of the pad or only on the edge?


----------



## Ryusaki

It is just more heavy and stiff so when for example you do a flick in FPS where u need some more hand/arm movement the cable will work against your movement. With a paracord cable on the other hand you dont have this problem at all.


----------



## Fragil1ty

So the other day I went ahead and bought the G Pro off Amazon.co.uk via: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01K1FJYQO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 it said pre-order at the time.

The page now states that it's "temporarily out of stock", is this a good or a bad sign? It's just that I don't want to be waiting weeks and weeks for a mouse due to stock availability.


----------



## myhysae

I will never buy anything directly from Logitech again. Only Amazon for me now. That support is the worst thing I had to experience yet. -.-


----------



## L1nos

I've bought the Mionix alioth. And I have to say it's way better than the GSR, not only with the Pro but also with the the ZA13 (good mouse by the way, also received it today







). Also the Alioth costs only have as much than the GSR. Can somebody comment on the durability of the Pad?
How long does the glide remain the same?


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1nos*
> 
> I've bought the Mionix alioth. And I have to say it's way better than the GSR, not only with the Pro but also with the the ZA13 (good mouse by the way, also received it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Also the Alioth costs only have as much than the GSR. Can somebody comment on the durability of the Pad?
> How long does the glide remain the same?


Used it for 2 months and it didn't show any signs of wear in that time. Now with the paracord and different mousefeet I am back to the GSR though. With the GSR its all about the rubber base being even. The alioth has a standard rubber backing and you can feel some waves in the cloth on very fast swipes. At least I can with mine. Not a big deal though.


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Used it for 2 months and it didn't show any signs of wear in that time. Now with the paracord and different mousefeet I am back to the GSR though. With the GSR its all about the rubber base being even. The alioth has a standard rubber backing and you can feel some waves in the cloth on very fast swipes. At least I can with mine. Not a big deal though.


Thanks for the info! I can't feel any waves on my Alioth. Maybe yours is a bit faulty.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myhysae*
> 
> I will never buy anything directly from Logitech again. Only Amazon for me now. That support is the worst thing I had to experience yet. -.-


^^+1 I don't know why it has gotten significantly worse. Although, OCN members who are not from North America have chimed in on how quickly they received customer support. I finally shipped my G Pro back for a return thanks to support via random chat. And after almost FOUR weeks, Logitech Support finally responded to my return request ticket. Really? 4 weeks later? I responded back stating that someone from their own chat support helped me already. That's customer 'support'? Awful.

At least with Amazon, it's almost a no nonsense policy where you can basically get your money back and/or replacement within 3 days.


----------



## myhysae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> ^^+1 I don't know why it has gotten significantly worse. Although, OCN members who are not from North America have chimed in on how quickly they received customer support. I finally shipped my G Pro back for a return thanks to support via random chat. And after almost FOUR weeks, Logitech Support finally responded to my return request ticket. Really? 4 weeks later? I responded back stating that someone from their own chat support helped me already. That's customer 'support'? Awful.
> 
> At least with Amazon, it's almost a no nonsense policy where you can basically get your money back and/or replacement within 3 days.


I am from Germany and had ordered 2 G Pro because I wasn't able to cancel the first order (ordered without the 20% code). Hence, I wrote that I would like to return the one with the higher price (order nr given). A few days later I received both in the same package and returned one after Logitech finally send me the mail with the return receipt (?). Yesterday I got a mail that said that the return was successful and I will get my money back. Guess what happened... they used the order nr of the cheaper order, even though the correct order number was listed in the UPS receipt.

I contacted their chat and they told me that they never answered my ticket for return of the mouse, which is in and of itself ridiculous and they have no way of knowing if I say the truth. I send them the tracking number of UPS and even said that I could provide a picture of the receipt which all where rejected. The whole chat took me 40mins (!!!!!!) in order to get them to open a new case and look for what happened. Now I was asked to wait for 10 days.


----------



## nyshak

Logitechs support is the worst. Probably time for a reddit or FB storm to make them overthink how they are treating customers.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myhysae*
> 
> I am from Germany and had ordered 2 G Pro because I wasn't able to cancel the first order (ordered without the 20% code). Hence, I wrote that I would like to return the one with the higher price (order nr given). A few days later I received both in the same package and returned one after Logitech finally send me the mail with the return receipt (?). Yesterday I got a mail that said that the return was successful and I will get my money back. Guess what happened... they used the order nr of the cheaper order, even though the correct order number was listed in the UPS receipt.
> 
> I contacted their chat and they told me that they never answered my ticket for return of the mouse, which is in and of itself ridiculous and they have no way of knowing if I say the truth. I send them the tracking number of UPS and even said that I could provide a picture of the receipt which all where rejected. The whole chat took me 40mins (!!!!!!) in order to get them to open a new case and look for what happened. Now I was asked to wait for 10 days.


Ugh that sounds terrible. I had the same issue as you but with 2x G Pro and 2x G403. I returned them last week and so far I have not heard from logitech. They will probably do the same to me.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myhysae*
> 
> I will never buy anything directly from Logitech again. Only Amazon for me now. That support is the worst thing I had to experience yet. -.-


this 1000x


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Logitechs support is the worst. Probably time for a reddit or FB storm to make them overthink how they are treating customers.


Honestly the support is fine if you get them on the phone. Took a while to find the number but after I called them everything was incredibly smooth. I do miss the old days of having someone answer my ticket within like 12 hours everytime I broke a G400 cable.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Honestly the support is fine if you get them on the phone. Took a while to find the number but after I called them everything was incredibly smooth. I do miss the old days of having someone answer my ticket within like 12 hours everytime I broke a G400 cable.


Well, maybe you lucked out. I successfully got a hold of someone via phone and guess what they told me? "We do not handle online purchases. You will need to submit a SUPPORT TICKET." To make matters worse, this was the same exact thing told to me when I brought a faulty G900 with invoice to their HQ in Newark, CA. What happened there was a rep took down my info and typed it all in to submit a ticket on the very same web page that I could have done myself from home. Pathetic.


----------



## SEJB

They don't handle repairs via chat afaik so I guess, it's the same via phone. Returns is a whole other thing though.

Maybe Sweden has better support since we talked a bit about the new lineup and which we preferred. Really cool dude.

No offense but I don't really understand what bringing a product to a company's hq would do. No real company will have repairs or extra units at a hq so that's just stupid. An hq isn't a support terminal.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> No offense but I don't really understand what bringing a product to a company's hq would do. No real company will have repairs or extra units at a hq so that's just stupid. An hq isn't a support terminal.


I actually applied for an engineering job at that building in Newark, CA AND they have an in-store location on the 1st floor that sells......................... extra units. They coulda just swapped my defective one and issue me one of the brand new ones on the shelf. Then again, the hell with the G900, just hire me (lol).


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

2 weeks with the Pro now, here is a little write up.

No issue at all transitioning from the G100s to the Pro, it is very comfortable and I have plenty of room for the ring and pinky.

Mouse 1&2 are equal in clicking. Clicks are amazing to say the least and I usually don't care about them much, it's a mouse button...just click the damn thing.

Side buttons I actually liked a lot, they are small and kinda thin but I still very much enjoyed them. Their size gave me room for the thumb to be comfy and grip how I like. I did not have to adjust to click them either, just a roll of the thumb to actuate.

I had no problem with the scroll, the middle click was fine & the wheel being wide is welcomed in my book.

Sensor....what the hell else hasn't been said? My aim was A-ok with it, the weight made it easy to throw around like I do my niece when she wants to wrestle with me. Stopping the mouse was a breeze and it was great snapping to targets as well as tracking.

I do prefer the Pro to the 100s, I liked the mouse 1 & 2 better and also having side buttons. They did not hinder my grip at all. Even with a big paw I didn't get any cramps in my hand and the mouse was comfortable to use over extended periods of gaming and windows. I do prefer a non braided cable but my bungee had the cord suspended in the air so it was no problem at all really, I do wish they would drop the braids though.

Overall the mouse gets a 10/10 because I could really find nothing to complain about at all. The build quality was great all around. Light weight, amazing buttons, a shape that will fit a very wide range of hands and a sensor that performs damn well.

I may or may not be sticking with it but that is just personal preference.

Logitech did great with the Pro and I have some friends I will certainly convince to try. As Alya said it's overall better than anything else out right now. I had a hard time disagreeing with him when he said such.

Edit: FORGOT to talk about the mouse feet. I genuinely like the 2x2 design better so in my time with the mouse thus far I have had no problem with the feet as far as glide. They feel great on all the pads I have, I hope they stick with the style in the future.

My apologies for being all over in this post.


----------



## VESPA5

@PhiZaRoaH - so if it boiled down to the G Pro, G303 and either the EC1-A or EC2-A, does the G Pro suit you well over all those I mentioned? It's hard to bump the G303 off (despite the shape, which I actually liked). I have an easier time gripping the G303 vs. the G Pro's (_) sides.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I actually applied for an engineering job at that building in Newark, CA AND they have an in-store location on the 1st floor that sells......................... extra units. They coulda just swapped my defective one and issue me one of the brand new ones on the shelf. Then again, the hell with the G900, just hire me (lol).


Thats more than I expected, should have been able to confirm the fault in that store then. My thought was that if I order a new car from BMW and go to their HQ to complain about a problem they will ask me if I am ******ed and direct me towards the retailer where I picked my car up.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> @PhiZaRoaH - so if it boiled down to the G Pro, G303 and either the EC1-A or EC2-A, does the G Pro suit you well over all those I mentioned? It's hard to bump the G303 off (despite the shape, which I actually liked). I have an easier time gripping the G303 vs. the G Pro's (_) sides.


If I had to stick with the Pro, I would be just fine doing so. Nothing about the mouse I dislike at all. Logitech really is on point. I only paid $68 for it so price wise it was right on point with the others.

The 303 is the only mouse I can claw grip successfully, the pro I palm like the rest of my mice.

It is hard to just bump the 303 simply because you love it. lol, you have issues with pain in the hand when using it for a long time no? I'd say drop it A$AP like Rocky.

Now If I had a choice from the bunch you gave me, that would be a different story.


----------



## thompax

Thats it! how do i remove the braiding? any good video out there?
i cant imagine wy they choosed a braided cable for a pro mouse especially when this chris pate is an esport fan.. what the hell..


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Thats it! how do i remove the braiding? any good video out there?
> i cant imagine wy they choosed a braided cable for a pro mouse especially when this chris pate is an esport fan.. what the hell..


Because they still need to cater to casual people who buy mice for the looks. And most people think a braided cable is of higher quality.

Get some nail cutting scissors and start cutting very carefully. That is pretty much all.


----------



## Nekrono

Saw someone post yesterday that Amazon is finally shipping and today I woke up to this:










Can't wait to try it out!

Also, what's the problem with the braided cable? Is it creating too much friction/drag when you move the mouse? Does removing the braid fix it?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrono*
> 
> Saw someone post yesterday that Amazon is finally shipping and today I woke up to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try it out!
> 
> Also, what's the problem with the braided cable? Is it creating too much friction/drag when you move the mouse? Does removing the braid fix it?


The best thing about this post is you ordered it from AMAZON. You saved yourself from potentially so-so customer support from Logitech. Sad, but true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> It is hard to just bump the 303 simply because you love it. lol, you have issues with pain in the hand when using it for a long time no? I'd say drop it A$AP like Rocky.


I seem to play my best using a G303 and yes, after 40+ minutes, my hand starts to cramp. My 1st copy of the G Pro felt like an upgrade to the G303 (took a little getting used to gripping it though) but it had an M2 double clicking issue that I successfully returned to Logitech. I seem to have the luck of "2nd one is a charm". So I ordered another G Pro (this time via Amazon) and I'll get it next Tuesday. My Revel on the other hand will require a little tampering with sandpaper, unfortunately.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The best thing about this post is you ordered it from AMAZON. You saved yourself from potentially so-so customer support from Logitech. Sad, but true.
> I seem to play my best using a G303 and yes, after 40+ minutes, my hand starts to cramp. My 1st copy of the G Pro felt like an upgrade to the G303 (took a little getting used to gripping it though) but it had an M2 double clicking issue that I successfully returned to Logitech. I seem to have the luck of "2nd one is a charm". So I ordered another G Pro (this time via Amazon) and I'll get it next Tuesday. My Revel on the other hand will require a little tampering with sandpaper, unfortunately.


Drop the 303 now, I don't wanna hear about anymore hand issues from it. 40 minutes is a warm up and your hand is done, let her go.

I was wondering how long that Revel would last you until you had some type of issue. lol


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> My Revel on the other hand will require a little tampering with sandpaper, unfortunately.


I sanded the bottom of mine completely (while assembled) and I still couldn't get it flat... even using the same hotlinegames feet (never tried anything better) and it still dragged... defeated I went back to my g100s only to see g pro foretold


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> I sanded the bottom of mine completely (while assembled) and I still couldn't get it flat... even using the same hotlinegames feet (never tried anything better) and it still dragged... defeated I went back to my g100s only to see g pro foretold


Cable drag? Unbraid cable or replace it.


----------



## Gorgatron

has anyone seen the g pro at retail sores like Best Buy yet?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> has anyone seen the g pro at retail sores like Best Buy yet?


Won't be in retail stores for a bit.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> The best thing about this post is you ordered it from AMAZON. You saved yourself from potentially so-so customer support from Logitech. Sad, but true.
> I seem to play my best using a G303 and yes, after 40+ minutes, my hand starts to cramp. My 1st copy of the G Pro felt like an upgrade to the G303 (took a little getting used to gripping it though) but it had an M2 double clicking issue that I successfully returned to Logitech. I seem to have the luck of "2nd one is a charm". So I ordered another G Pro (this time via Amazon) and I'll get it next Tuesday. My Revel on the other hand will require a little tampering with sandpaper, unfortunately.


I had cramping and pain ect on my ZA13, the solution was to not squeeze the mouse to death or use another grip style.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> I had cramping and pain ect on my ZA13, the solution was to not squeeze the mouse to death or use another grip style.


Most pain/cramping could be down to people simply squeezing the mouse. If the coating or shape was good they wouldn't have to squeeze until they develop fatigue/cramping/pain.

I used to get hand fatigue because I had to squeeze mice that have bad coatings. I started to use clear tape on the contact areas to stop me from having to squeeze the mouse. Most shapes are not very good for me, therefore the coating is very important. The G100s was irritating my finger -- even with the weight removed -- until I put tape on it.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Most pain/cramping could be down to people simply squeezing the mouse. If the coating or shape was good they wouldn't have to squeeze until they develop fatigue/cramping/pain.
> 
> I used to get hand fatigue because I had to squeeze mice that have bad coatings. I started to use clear tape on the contact areas to stop me from having to squeeze the mouse. Most shapes are not very good for me, therefore the coating is very important. The G100s was irritating my finger -- even with the weight removed -- until I put tape on it.


Squeezing too hard is usually why people have trouble with mice lifting or tilting too I think. I find mice narrower at the bottom very preferable because you can grip so lightly and still lift the mouse fine, but obviously if you grip too hard the mouse wants to lift up off the pad..


----------



## Ickz

Has anyone successfully refunded something through the awful Logitech site? Trying to return my pro from Logitech since my Amazon one didn't have the asymmetric buttons like that one did. There's no actual automated refund process and they tell you to just "contact Logitech". Called the support number on their contact page and it was only for tech support. Had to actually dig through the support section to even find a chat button. First person I talked to immediately left the chat after I said I wanted to request a refund. Ugh.



Cool.


----------



## Derp

The middle click on my GPRO is junk. Not only does it feel very stiff but it also feels sticky as it returns after a click. This is an average out of fifteen measurements for the middle click.

Logitech G100s - 149g

Logitech G303 - 166g

Logitech GPRO - 295g

Anyone else care to share? Is this specific mouse defective or is this a case of sponsored reviews avoiding the discussion of design flaws?


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The middle click on my GPRO is junk. Not only does it feel very stiff but it also feels sticky as it returns after a click. This is an average out of fifteen measurements for the middle click.
> 
> Logitech G100s - 149g
> 
> Logitech G303 - 166g
> 
> Logitech GPRO - 295g
> 
> Anyone else care to share? Is this specific mouse defective or is this a case of sponsored reviews avoiding the discussion of design flaws?


I'm honestly surprised it's only twice as hard as the others. I don't have anything to measure mine but I would have guessed it was even more than that. I've seen several others comment on it as well.

Not a dealbreaker for me but I'm sure it is for some.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The middle click on my GPRO is junk. Not only does it feel very stiff but it also feels sticky as it returns after a click. This is an average out of fifteen measurements for the middle click.
> 
> Logitech G100s - 149g
> 
> Logitech G303 - 166g
> 
> Logitech GPRO - 295g
> 
> Anyone else care to share? Is this specific mouse defective or is this a case of sponsored reviews avoiding the discussion of design flaws?


Yes, middle click is terrible. Apparently it's "fine" for all the people that got review copies though


----------



## zeflow

Mine has become easier to click over the last couple weeks, but its still a crappy switch in general. Idk they why they used the square thing.


----------



## SynergyCB

It is stiff, but in game, I dont even notice the stiffness. I use M3 to pull out my nade in CSGO.


----------



## Skylit

Don't personally use the middle scroll button frequently, but it is indeed pretty heavy on my final copy.


----------



## nyshak

I 'm curious: Has anyone tried if tightening or untightening the front screws somewhat has an effect on the M1/M2 clicks?


----------



## Derp

I guess I have to decide if I want to live with the unusable middle click or not. These are the kinds of issues that should be reported and worked on before release or at least mentioned in a review but I guess that's not how things are done.

Also, Logitech, thanks for bundling your drivers with bloatware (overwolf?) that casually drops a 1KB file on the C drive named "END". Figuring out where that came from was super fun!


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

The middle click should break in after use. Mine did and is fine.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I guess I have to decide if I want to live with the unusable middle click or not. These are the kinds of issues that should be reported and worked on before release or at least mentioned in a review but I guess that's not how things are done.
> 
> Also, Logitech, thanks for bundling your drivers with bloatware (overwolf?) that casually drops a 1KB file on the C drive named "END". Figuring out where that came from was super fun!


I also blame push to talk, everyone I know who's middle click or side buttons broke first on any mouse ever used it for push to talk, and that's breaking within a few years verse the rest of the mouse that takes double the time usually.


----------



## Ickz

Also, on my Amazon one - the buttons felt great and all the same, but the wheel felt - gritty and a little loose I guess? - when scrolling. Notice that I'll mis-scroll occasionally - something that didn't happen with the one I got from Logitech. Boy, I sure love the hardware lotto.


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Cable drag? Unbraid cable or replace it.


I was reffering to the revel (which has a fine rubber cable). The revel's drag was mysterious, but I suspect the bottom was not very rigid (even when the cord was lifted, and the underside was sanded to oblivion + decent feet it seemed to drag on something). I am using my G pro with a bungee and it is fine, but the feet were worse than the mediocre hotlinegames feet I use on everything. In any case I've ordered a ceesa cable, so I'll be fine.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> I was reffering to the revel (which has a fine rubber cable). The revel's drag was mysterious, but I suspect the bottom was not very rigid (even when the cord was lifted, and the underside was sanded to oblivion + decent feet it seemed to drag on something). I am using my G pro with a bungee and it is fine, but the feet were worse than the mediocre hotlinegames feet I use on everything. In any case I've ordered a ceesa cable, so I'll be fine.


Those feet better then the originals?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> I had cramping and pain ect on my ZA13, the solution was to not squeeze the mouse to death or use another grip style.


That's a good point. However, I hold my G303 as gentle as an egg. It's very light so there's no need to grip onto it so tightly. Maybe my 18cm hands just doesn't like using small/medium mice. Who knows. I do admit that it was really difficult to get used to the G Pro's sides. Why Logitech decided to go for the (__) side approach rather than the comfy flat sides (like the G303), I do not know


----------



## vinzbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Those feet better then the originals?


IMO, the 0.6mm competition version feel better than the original on this mouse. I'm surprised he didn't sand the borders of the old feet.


----------



## ENZOxWOLF

If I could have 3366 / 3360 sensor on Abyssus V2's shell, I would be so happy.









I'm still thinking of getting Logitech G Pro hoping that the super sensitive clicks are not as bad as they say.
I'll just replace the stiff cord & probably put some tape on the side if it's too narrow.


----------



## daniel0731ex

You can adjust G Pro click sensitivity with tiny strips of tape.


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzbe*
> 
> IMO, the 0.6mm competition version feel better than the original on this mouse. I'm surprised he didn't sand the borders of the old feet.


I'll get around to sanding the bottom smooth, just want to use it for a solid week before I do anything irreversible. I'll get some nice fine grit stuff once I get my ceesa cable... if I'm already poking a hole in the sticker I might remove it entirely and slap some og mouseskatez on the thing. Its gonna be drifting like its 1990something


----------



## Leopardi

How exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> You can adjust G Pro click sensitivity with tiny strips of tape.


----------



## Nivity

Anyone else felt that it was hard to get a good grip on the mouse?
It's very slippery to me.
The plastic is super slippery and never get a stable grip.

I don't really sweat on my hands.
I think it would be better if it had the G403 side coating, that is perfect for me.

Anyone else reflected over this or am I the only one








Maybe it get better over time when the coating wears down a little?


----------



## ncck

It's not very grippy (g pro) but when your hand heats up then it gets its grip

I prefer a mouse that can be grippable even with cold hands (zowie ZA) for example had an extremely grippy coating. I'll get the 403 today to see what its like - I've used a rubber side coat once on some office mouse and it worked pretty well


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Anyone else felt that it was hard to get a good grip on the mouse?
> It's very slippery to me.
> The plastic is super slippery and never get a stable grip.


Everyone's hand and grip is different. After almost 2 weeks with the G Pro (before returning it, the uber light M1/M2 buttons were the dealbreaker for me), I'd say the (__) shape of the G Pro wasn't very ideal for me in terms of grip. And this is just to get a good grip while swiping and flicking. My hands barely get sweaty as well. I've had my fair share of oddly shaped mice (thanks Logitech) but the G Pro 'simple' shape wasn't exactly simple for me to get a good feel for. Subjective, of course









Now, I may change my mind once I get a copy where the RMB didn't actuate if I laid a finger on it (my copy of the G Pro had an M2 button that was THAT sensitive), but gripping was the least of my concerns with this mouse. It was mainly learning not to trigger off the M1/M2 buttons in game. Some people say that they are crisp buttons.

My copy had insanely light switches. I seriously had to game with a grip that looked like this (it was practically the only way I could game and not accidentally trigger off a round or accidentally aim down sights while moving from cover to cover)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> It's not very grippy (g pro) but when your hand heats up then it gets its grip
> 
> I prefer a mouse that can be grippable even with cold hands (zowie ZA) for example had an extremely grippy coating. I'll get the 403 today to see what its like - I've used a rubber side coat once on some office mouse and it worked pretty well


I guess that is my problem, my hand kinda stays the same, cold







so the grip stays the same even when intense gaming.
The sides on G403 is perfect, if those were on G pro I think it would help a lot.
The slippery sides especially requires me to use more force to get a good grip, which turns into discomfort after some time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Everyone's hand and grip is different. After almost 2 weeks with the G Pro (before returning it, the uber light M1/M2 buttons were the dealbreaker for me), I'd say the (__) shape of the G Pro wasn't very ideal for me in terms of grip. And this is just to get a good grip while swiping and flicking. My hands barely get sweaty as well. I've had my fair share of oddly shaped mice (thanks Logitech) but the G Pro 'simple' shape wasn't exactly simple for me to get a good feel for. Subjective, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I may change my mind once I get a copy where the RMB didn't actuate if I laid a finger on it (my copy of the G Pro had an M2 button that was THAT sensitive), but gripping was the least of my concerns wit this mouse. It was mainly learning not to trigger off the M1/M2 buttons in game. Some people say that they are crisp buttons. My copy had insanely light switches.


Ye the sides with the slippery plastic makes it very hard for me to grip comfortable.
And I find myself needing to adjust often while ingame because it slips or my grip moves etc.
Which is not that good









I guess I have more time to try these mice, thought UPS would call for pickup yesterday but still no call, so guess I got em over this weekend as well before they pick em up.
I WANT to like the G pro, because It is kinda the mouse I been waiting for, but I still struggle with it, which sucks.

My buttons are not that light, but I got a LMB that is kinda broken as well, so its even harder then normal and feels broken








I do missclick RMB sometimes, but that is because of my grip problems.


----------



## frunction

I hit the RMB occasionally because of the angled shape of the front buttons makes my middle finger hang off the edge of the button, even with a claw grip. Especially happened when setting the mouse back down after picking it up. If the front of the mouse were shaped less /\ I would be able to use it.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Anyone else felt that it was hard to get a good grip on the mouse?
> It's very slippery to me.
> The plastic is super slippery and never get a stable grip.
> 
> I don't really sweat on my hands.
> I think it would be better if it had the G403 side coating, that is perfect for me.
> 
> Anyone else reflected over this or am I the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it get better over time when the coating wears down a little?


Nope the coating is perfect for me. I can grip the G Pro perfectly with cold or warm hands.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Nope the coating is perfect for me. I can grip the G Pro perfectly with cold or warm hands.


I agree, I really like the grip and finish.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Anyone else felt that it was hard to get a good grip on the mouse?
> It's very slippery to me.
> The plastic is super slippery and never get a stable grip.
> 
> I don't really sweat on my hands.
> I think it would be better if it had the G403 side coating, that is perfect for me.
> 
> Anyone else reflected over this or am I the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it get better over time when the coating wears down a little?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope the coating is perfect for me. I can grip the G Pro perfectly with cold or warm hands.
Click to expand...

I guess we are all different








Its super slippery for my hands








While G403 rubber coating is perfect.


----------



## nodicaL

I found the G Pro's grip to be adequate.
However, I think the G403's grip is bang on.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> I sanded the bottom of mine completely (while assembled) and I still couldn't get it flat... even using the same hotlinegames feet (never tried anything better) and it still dragged... defeated I went back to my g100s only to see g pro foretold


I replaced the feet on my revel with hyperglide MS-3 (the WMO ones) and no dragging anymore. I did not sand anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The middle click on my GPRO is junk. Not only does it feel very stiff but it also feels sticky as it returns after a click. This is an average out of fifteen measurements for the middle click.
> 
> Logitech G100s - 149g
> 
> Logitech G303 - 166g
> 
> Logitech GPRO - 295g
> 
> Anyone else care to share? Is this specific mouse defective or is this a case of sponsored reviews avoiding the discussion of design flaws?


Mine is around 260g roughly.

To be honest I never noticed that before the discussion started despite using it for a long time. I just don't use wheel too much, especially in-game.
I don't really understand why the click is harder though, because the action is pretty simple. Can't imagine it's the switch, although those Panasonic things are pretty meh.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

IMO the wheel is the weakness of this mouse. It works. It even has a somewhat okayish balance between well defined steps and effortless scrolling (IMO the steps feel a little bit too spongy), but the appearance and feeling is subpar compared to other gaming mice. It is not really bad but it isn't as great as other features of this mouse.

The other thing that comes to my mind is the braided cable. I consider myself a fan of braided cables in generall and couldn't understand the rejection regarding it - until I had it. IMO Logitech has some of the worst braided cables in the industry. I have mice from Steelseries and Mionix and Mionix cable's are thinner and more flexible. About as flexible as my Paracord covered headphone cable.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The middle click on my GPRO is junk. Not only does it feel very stiff but it also feels sticky as it returns after a click. This is an average out of fifteen measurements for the middle click.
> 
> Logitech G100s - 149g
> 
> Logitech G303 - 166g
> 
> Logitech GPRO - 295g
> 
> Anyone else care to share? Is this specific mouse defective or is this a case of sponsored reviews avoiding the discussion of design flaws?


Yeah it's the stiffest middle click I have come across and sort of sticks on return, although I actually don't mind it. I dislike how overly sensitive right click is on mine, it's easy to click by accident and seems to require less force than left click. The cable isn't perfectly straight like my Mionix Castor either.


----------



## Ihateallmice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to try the Paracord mod from CeeSA on my G Pro. I was at first abit nervous going into this since I havent done anything like this before. But it was very easy and wow what a difference!!! I wish I knew earlier about it it is like a wirless mouse now!
> 
> I did however one of the mousefeet, it was the first attemp I didnt went deep enough and instead I peeled of the teflon layer. Lucky I had some MS 1.1/3.0 Hyperglides feet laying around. I cut abit of the edges off with a sharp knife to make it fit and used some sandpaper to round the edges abit.
> I can hear a tiny bit of scraping on the mousepad due to the cutted edges but there is no drag. Not a perfect solution untill there are precutted 3rd party mousefeets avaiable but this will do
> 
> Thanks to CeeSA for this awsome Mod and make it also available for us:thumb:
> 
> Some Pictures I made while doing this mod:


Sexy


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I guess we are all different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its super slippery for my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While G403 rubber coating is perfect.


Tennis overgrips might be your only hope


----------



## ogoun

How does the G Pro glide on a Roccat Taito? Anyone knows for the 403, too?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogoun*
> 
> How does the G Pro glide on a Roccat Taito? Anyone knows for the 403, too?


The GPRO glides fine on my Taito. Rougher pads might cause problems.


----------



## sercantor

Do you guys think that G Pro is worth 30 dollars more than g303?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> Do you guys think that G Pro is worth 30 dollars more than g303?


Better shape, but everything else is sort of meh compared to the G303. I'd say it comes down to whether or not you can deal with the shape of the G303, if the answer is yes, then you should go with the G303, if the answer is no then the $30 more for the Pro is a worthy investment.


----------



## sercantor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Better shape, but everything else is sort of meh compared to the G303. I'd say it comes down to whether or not you can deal with the shape of the G303, if the answer is yes, then you should go with the G303, if the answer is no then the $30 more for the Pro is a worthy investment.


I would like the shape of the Pro more than the 303 for sure. How do you like your G Pro? Are the m1 and m2 not equal for you as well? What is your grip and hand size?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> Do you guys think that G Pro is worth 30 dollars more than g303?


All about the shape.
Everything else is more or less the same, no big diff.
If you like the G303 shape, then why not.
Get it while you can if you like it, and stock up since you wont be able to get a new one soon


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> Do you guys think that G Pro is worth 30 dollars more than g303?


Objectively speaking: No. At the moment it is too expensive. Subjectively: *if* you really dig the shape - well yes if you can afford it. I myself just ordered the second one, because with new feet (hopefully there will be precut replacements from hyperglide soon) and the paracord mod this thing is the best mouse I have ever used. I don't use M3 ingame, so that is not an issue for me and the width of the scroll is very nice in my opinion.

But please do not expect a perfect mouse in terms of everything. Like mentioned objectively speaking it is too expensive. So do not expect to get the one mouse with zero perceived flaws. I say perceived flaws because the tolerance for insonsistencies differs from person to person. So most likely there will be a small difference between M1 and M2. At least it is likely they will sound different. This happens with a lot of mice, which are at a similar price point though. And M3, well if you use it ingame, I can't recommend this one.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> I would like the shape of the Pro more than the 303 for sure. How do you like your G Pro? Are the m1 and m2 not equal for you as well? What is your grip and hand size?


My M1/M2 are even (or even enough to the point where I notice no significant difference in them) but I'm not a fan of the side buttons or the middle mouse button since they're too stiff, the MMB and M4/M5 seem to get a little less stiff over time either through use or by getting used to them. My hand size is 17.8x8.8cm, using the Pro with a claw grip.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I replaced the feet on my revel with hyperglide MS-3 (the WMO ones) and no dragging anymore. I did not sand anything.


I went ahead and ordered these just now, sorta tired of waiting for new official feet. How did you mount them? 2x2 in the corners, 3x3 with a center front and center back, or 2x3 with just a center back?

Edit: I see these are .8mm, a lot thicker than the stock feet. How much of a CPI decrease did you notice?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I went ahead and ordered these just now, sorta tired of waiting for new official feet. How did you mount them? 2x2 in the corners, 3x3 with a center front and center back, or 2x3 with just a center back?
> 
> Edit: I see these are .8mm, a lot thicker than the stock feet. How much of a CPI decrease did you notice?


2x2



I didn't measure CPI yet because I got maybe 3 hours of gaming time in the last fortnight :/


----------



## Demi9OD

That looks nice, thanks. I might try 2x3 with the back feet covering the screw holes. If there is any wobble I'll just remove that center rear foot.

I'll do CPI comparisons when mine come. Not sure how fast post is from Hyperglide (Canada?).

Edit: Bah, ships from Singapore. Should have just payed the extra $3 to get Amazon Prime.


----------



## kevin-L

What does everyone think of the circle skate thing around the sensor? How does it affect glide/balance or performance?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> What does everyone think of the circle skate thing around the sensor? How does it affect glide/balance or performance?


I'm fine with the center feet on most of the mice I've seen using it. On this one here, it doesn't seem to make the glide worse.

I think it was on the G302 and the G402 where their weird center feet were made out of some crappy plastic. For those, that center skate idea was terrible. It was scratching on the mouse pad and the mouse felt a lot better after ripping them off. Then on the G303, things were fine as the center feet were made out of the same material as the outer feet.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> What does everyone think of the circle skate thing around the sensor? How does it affect glide/balance or performance?


It is supposed to keep the sensor position/angle stable to the surface. Idk it there is much too it. Supposedly, when you press down on the mouse on a soft cloth pad, the mouse gets pressed into the pad a bit. This then might lead to an uneven surface around the sensor. So, I assume that this piece is not needed at all on hard pads and its benefit on cloth is arguably undetectable.


----------



## writer21

Anyone use HyperGlide skates on this mouse? I have skates for MS Explorer 3.0, 1.1 and 1.1SE but they look to be to big.


----------



## maddada

Here are my thoughts after extensively using it for 4 days:
I used it in csgo: aim map, dm, retake, aim botz, casual, and competitive (supreme ranks)

The good:

- Sensor is super good of course, didn't malfunction once in 3 days of csgo, btw I use 0.7 800 dpi (75 cm/360).

- Sides are not that rounded, which I like, my favorite sides are probably kana v1/v2 because they're fully and sturdy, but these one's are good too.

- Stable on the mouse pad, doesn't wobble at all.

- The clicks are very responsive (they're really light and tactile), holding an angle with an awp is really good with this mouse.

- Build quality is really good, feels like a quality product.

- Side buttons are prefect.

- Scroll wheel is perfect, clicking the scroll is a bit hard but still better than my fk2's middle click.

The not so good:

*Cable:*

omg this cable is so bad it's unreal. Thick, non flexible, and incredibly heavy, I swear whoever picked it is a ******.
There are other mice with braided cables that are actually great (light and don't affect the feeling of the mouse),
see the DA 2013's cable or the kana v2's cable, both of these are braided but they're super light and you don't feel them when using the mouse.
swapped the g pro's cable to a DA 13's after 30 minutes of playing.

*Weight: (PERSONAL PREFERENCE)*

It's a bit too high for me at 85 grams, can't flick it around to dodge flashes like I do with my sidebutton-less fk2 (72g)
tried using it with the top cover removed and it's way more useable (weight becomes 74g) but the problem is the mouse doesn't feel right when I do that (no where to put the top of my palm)

*Shape: (PERSONAL PREFERENCE)*

Shape is great, only thing I don't like is how high the hump is, if you don't like the za's shape then don't get the g pro.

*Clicks: (PERSONAL PREFERENCE)*

They are a tad too sensitive (when putting the mouse down while you have your finger on the right mouse button, you'll always click it)
so what I did was keep unscrewing the top 2 screws under the front feet until I felt like I didn't misclick anymore.

*Lift off distance: (PERSONAL PREFERENCE)*

Wish they'd include a slider in the surface tuning area, it'd put that to the lowest setting 100%.. anyways used the tape trick to make the LOD ultra low.

*Feet: (PERSONAL PREFERENCE)*

I don't think these are pure teflon, they feel faster to me that all my other mice.
They're still good but I would swap them if I was going to use the mouse.

*Coating: (PERSONAL PREFERENCE)*

The side coating is a bit slippery, not a big deal.
I put some tape over it and that made it more sticky and worked nicely.

Conclusion:

Good mouse all in all, but it's not for me, the 2 main things that I didn't like were the high hump and the weight.
I'm probably getting a revel or a dm1 pro S next, since the kinzu/kana have my favorite shape of all time.

I recommend it for anyone that doesn't mind my 2 main grips.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihateallmice*
> 
> Sexy


Cheers Buddy


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> That looks nice, thanks. I might try 2x3 with the back feet covering the screw holes. If there is any wobble I'll just remove that center rear foot.
> 
> I'll do CPI comparisons when mine come. Not sure how fast post is from Hyperglide (Canada?).
> 
> Edit: Bah, ships from Singapore. Should have just payed the extra $3 to get Amazon Prime.


Just measured, it's down to 391 from 420, so fine by me. Also shipping from Singapore to Germany took like 3 days.


----------



## tenminutemailer

I replaced the scroll encoder for an alps.
I used an alps ec10e (http://www.alps.com/prod/info/E/HTML/Encoder/Incremental/EC10E/EC10E_list.html)
Among other sizes, they come in 9mm and in 11mm (I ordered both) but the stock one (kailh) seems to be mounted at 10mm.
I ended up using the 9mm one (EC10E1220501) which I padded by 1mm.
It feels nice, more defined notches, the scroll direction is fine too, not reversed as I feared.


----------



## thompax

Update; My scroll wheel clicks are getting better and better for everyday i use the mouse. now i can even spam it! so have patience and use it everyday.
even the braided cable is also getting better and better for everyday.. now i dont even feel it








so if you dont like it. USE it







and you will LOVE it!

Shape is also something you will get used too after some weeks of usage.


----------



## Ryusaki

I can second that not sure if it is a placebo effect. But atleast the mousewheel click feels definitely much easier to press compared to day 1


----------



## Ihateallmice

Got mine despite logitech's best effort in stopping that from happening.

I was actually expecting this mouse to be garbage after all the stuff I've read about regarding the sides of the mouse not being flat, or the buttons being too sensitive.... but wow, either I won the mouse lottery or you are all insane. the buttons are identical, there's 0 rattling, the sides feel perfect and it's super lightweight. middle mouse button isn't the greatest for using as a in-game bind, but then again I have never done that before anyway. the actual scroll is great and I have no complaints about the mouse feet.

With that said, how is it that logitech can make perfect wireless mice but can't put in a decent cable in their wired mice? How can they keep messing up the most simple things? Thankfully we have CeeSA's cables available to buy to fix this issue, but goddamn this is getting silly.

so ye, perfect mouse. you all need therapy.


----------



## tenminutemailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Anyone use HyperGlide skates on this mouse? I have skates for MS Explorer 3.0, 1.1 and 1.1SE but they look to be to big.


I use the mx300's, the circular ones, they fit within the grooves


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> I use the mx300's, the circular ones, they fit within the grooves


I used the mx3 ones now (small elliptical ones) and they work great, CPI stayed the same so height should fit too. Can recommend.


----------



## Straszy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I used the mx3 ones now (small elliptical ones) and they work great, CPI stayed the same so height should fit too. Can recommend.


photo ?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> photo ?


----------



## Straszy

ty


----------



## Nivity

I am not sure if its something with my G pro LMB.
But I notice when I play a hero like Hanzo in OW where you press and hold down the mousebutton, sometimes it feels hard to "let go" of the button.
It's like when I try to let go it feels like a delay or something.

My G403 does not feel like that at all, its perfectly fine. Only G pro.

So not sure if its my G pro since I had a weird feeling about that button or if its something particular to G pro shell design with the mechanical buttons.
But G403 does not feel like this at all, but that also got a very different shell design.


----------



## Argowashi

I don't think I've ever seen you post anything else other than about your problems Nivity lol. Just return the mouse and be done with it like I said. You already know it's faulty.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen you post anything else other than about your problems Nivity lol. Just return the mouse and be done with it like I said. You already know it's faulty.


I cannot speed up logitech processing








I am asking more because I am not sure If I wanna buy another one to try right away.


----------



## Fragil1ty

G Pro vs Niexus Revel.

What would be the better option right now? I'm getting sick and tired of waiting on Amazon, it's been almost 2 weeks since I "Pre-ordered".


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> G Pro vs Niexus Revel.
> 
> What would be the better option right now? I'm getting sick and tired of waiting on Amazon, it's been almost 2 weeks since I "Pre-ordered".


they have totally different shapes


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> G Pro vs Niexus Revel.
> 
> What would be the better option right now? I'm getting sick and tired of waiting on Amazon, it's been almost 2 weeks since I "Pre-ordered".


I tried both and like the Revel more, but it was mostly down to the G Pro giving me cramps in my ring/pinky and the RMB being overly sensitive. I've never been an ambi mouse guy either. Mostly used ergo shapes in the past.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> they have totally different shapes


They're not totally different, they're similar, but thank you. I'll bear this in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> I tried both and like the Revel more, but it was mostly down to the G Pro giving me cramps in my ring/pinky and the RMB being overly sensitive. I've never been an ambi mouse guy either. Mostly used ergo shapes in the past.


I heard that the Revel had some minor issues, mainly w/ performance due to sensor implementation, mushy left and right buttons also? Was this apparent on within your model?


----------



## Shogoki

The Revel is just a Steelseries Sensei with a PMW3360.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> They're not totally different, they're similar, but thank you. I'll bear this in mind.
> I heard that the Revel had some minor issues, mainly w/ performance due to sensor implementation, mushy left and right buttons also? Was this apparent on within your model?


With the new firmware MCU smoothing has been turned off, not that I could personally tell a difference one way or another. There are reports of the shell catching on the button separator, making the buttons sticky. Mine however does not exhibit this at all.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> They're not totally different, they're similar, but thank you. I'll bear this in mind.
> 
> [...]


I also think they are pretty different shapes.

I think the other details about the two mice don't really matter for the decision.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> With the new firmware MCU smoothing has been turned off, not that I could personally tell a difference one way or another. There are reports of the shell catching on the button separator, making the buttons sticky. Mine however does not exhibit this at all.


A worthwhile mouse then? I just don't want to wait any longer for a new mouse, it's just becoming a little absurd now. I did like the look of the black Niexus Revel, but I was just a little unsure about the whole thing.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> The Revel is just a Steelseries Sensei with a PMW3360.


It's closer to the Kana then the Sensei:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1611022/replacement-for-kana-v2/10#post_25510476


----------



## kourada

Hi everyone, I have a question maybe someone can answer -

It seems there's some mixed response as to the side texture of the G Pro. Some say it is slick or slippery, others say semi-abrasive. Obviously, textures are very subjective.

My question is, is the side texture like that of the G3?

Thanks!


----------



## raisethe3

Is this mouse good for fingertip users?


----------



## kourada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Is this mouse good for fingertip users?


There are many photos of this mouse side by side with the G100, G3 and others of the classic Logitech Optical shape. That said, it is a smaller mouse compared to most out there in the market - and a good choice for finger tip. There's smaller mice, but not with these features.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Is this mouse good for fingertip users?


I'd say it caters more towards full claw/fingertip and small hand users

If your hand is big like 19cm or more - it is usable in those grips but you may be better off with the 403 - which fits me WAY better (I have big hands) and made a huge difference in overall consistency/comfort


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> A worthwhile mouse then? I just don't want to wait any longer for a new mouse, it's just becoming a little absurd now. I did like the look of the black Niexus Revel, but I was just a little unsure about the whole thing.


Absolutely, I love it. Order it from Amazon, if you get sticky buttons an exchange is easy. I prefer glossy mice so I can't comment on the rubber one, but in any case we should be discussing it in a Revel thread.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Is this mouse good for fingertip users?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it caters more towards full claw/fingertip and small hand users
> 
> If your hand is big like 19cm or more - it is usable in those grips but you may be better off with the 403 - which fits me WAY better (I have big hands) and made a huge difference in overall consistency/comfort
Click to expand...

I think its personal.
With my 19x10 hands the G403 is just to big.
Maybe if it was thinner it would fit me better, but it's just to bulky/fat to grip for me.
Deathadder, G400 etc way to big.

But then again G pro is also slightly to small for me to grip comfortably with the sloped slippery sides.

Whats your hand size? Since you find the G403 a perfect fit for you.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> They're not totally different, they're similar, but thank you. I'll bear this in mind.
> I heard that the Revel had some minor issues, mainly w/ performance due to sensor implementation, mushy left and right buttons also? Was this apparent on within your model?


Mine was fine in that regard, only trouble I had was that the lower end was scratching a bit on my pad. I put hyperglides on it and now it's fine. Only thing now is that the LOD is so low that I sometimes accidentally cancel tracking trough tilting slightly. Probably would take 0.6mm skates next.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> It's closer to the Kana then the Sensei:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1611022/replacement-for-kana-v2/10#post_25510476


It has the same dimensions as my sensei raw, so why rather a Kana replacement?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kourada*
> 
> There are many photos of this mouse side by side with the G100, G3 and others of the classic Logitech Optical shape. That said, it is a smaller mouse compared to most out there in the market - and a good choice for finger tip. There's smaller mice, but not with these features.


I see. Small or big mouse not a concern for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'd say it caters more towards full claw/fingertip and small hand users
> 
> If your hand is big like 19cm or more - it is usable in those grips but you may be better off with the 403 - which fits me WAY better (I have big hands) and made a huge difference in overall consistency/comfort


Yeah, my hand setup is claw/fingertip. I not sure what to classify as "small" hands. Is it the length of measurement for hands. Is it the length of measurement from the end of the thumb to the end of the pinky?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I think its personal.
> With my 19x10 hands the G403 is just to big.
> Maybe if it was thinner it would fit me better, but it's just to bulky/fat to grip for me.
> Deathadder, G400 etc way to big.
> 
> But then again G pro is also slightly to small for me to grip comfortably with the sloped slippery sides.
> 
> Whats your hand size? Since you find the G403 a perfect fit for you.


How do I measure my hand size? Using a ruler and measuring like the image above?

Thanks everyone for the replies! Rep+


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> It's closer to the Kana then the Sensei:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1611022/replacement-for-kana-v2/10#post_25510476


After leaving the kana 2 years ago (only because of the sensor) and trying so many mice, coming back to the SteelSeries signature ambi shape is such a great feeling, only wish the dm1 was a bit smaller.

welp, nixues revel here I come









Using the g pro made me realize how important having the perfect shape is, couldn't aim at all with the g pro because of the high hump at the back and general curves, got the dm 1 and my aim feels really good after 30 minutes of use.

(had to cut a bit off the button's shell to stop it from getting stuck, and put some tape on the clicker to remove the pretravel on lmb)


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddada*
> 
> I should've gotten the revel instead of the dm1 pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After leaving the kana 2 years ago (only because of the sensor) and trying so many mice, coming back to the SteelSeries signature ambi shape is such a great feeling, only wish the dm1 was a bit smaller.
> 
> welp, nixues revel here I come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the g pro made me realize how important having the perfect shape is, couldn't aim at all with the g pro because of the high hump at the back and general curves, got the dm 1 and my aim feels really good after 30 minutes of use.
> 
> (had to cut a bit off the button's shell to stop it from getting stuck, and put some tape on the clicker to remove the pretravel on lmb)


Damn this is really interesting. I really enjoyed the shape of the G303 but after very long periods of gaming, it did give me minor discomfort. I'm currently using a Zowie EC2-A, would you say the shape of the G Pro is worse/better compared to the EC2-A because it just seems as if the best option for me, going by your advice is to get a Revel also.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kourada*
> 
> There are many photos of this mouse side by side with the G100, G3 and others of the classic Logitech Optical shape. That said, it is a smaller mouse compared to most out there in the market - and a good choice for finger tip. There's smaller mice, but not with these features.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Small or big mouse not a concern for me.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'd say it caters more towards full claw/fingertip and small hand users
> 
> If your hand is big like 19cm or more - it is usable in those grips but you may be better off with the 403 - which fits me WAY better (I have big hands) and made a huge difference in overall consistency/comfort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my hand setup is claw/fingertip. I not sure what to classify as "small" hands. Is it the length of measurement for hands. Is it the length of measurement from the end of the thumb to the end of the pinky?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I think its personal.
> With my 19x10 hands the G403 is just to big.
> Maybe if it was thinner it would fit me better, but it's just to bulky/fat to grip for me.
> Deathadder, G400 etc way to big.
> 
> But then again G pro is also slightly to small for me to grip comfortably with the sloped slippery sides.
> 
> Whats your hand size? Since you find the G403 a perfect fit for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do I measure my hand size? Using a ruler and measuring like the image above?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies! Rep+
Click to expand...

This is how I measure my hand.


----------



## maddada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Damn this is really interesting. I really enjoyed the shape of the G303 but after very long periods of gaming, it did give me minor discomfort. I'm currently using a Zowie EC2-A, would you say the shape of the G Pro is worse/better compared to the EC2-A because it just seems as if the best option for me, going by your advice is to get a Revel also.


ec2 and g pro shapes can't be compared at all...

I'm sorry but I can't recommend any specific mouse for you..

all the new zowies, revel , dm1, g pro, g303, g403 (and many other mice) are almost perfect now, you just have select based on whichever mouse has a shape that's suited for you, mine is dm1/revel.

good luck


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Damn this is really interesting. I really enjoyed the shape of the G303 but after very long periods of gaming, it did give me minor discomfort. I'm currently using a Zowie EC2-A, would you say the shape of the G Pro is worse/better compared to the EC2-A because it just seems as if the best option for me, going by your advice is to get a Revel also.


All of those mice are very different shapes. If you like the EC2 and want a 3366/3360 mouse the G403 is probably the closest currently available. Also there for the most part aren't worse/better shapes just different ones that work well for different grips and hand sizes. For example even though most people consider the EC2 comfortable and the G303 uncomfortable. I find the EC2 very uncomfortable and the G303 extremely comfortable.


----------



## miranavoo

I've been using g pro for the past week but still i can't find a good grip on it. Flicking is good, fast and accurate, while i just can't do tracing well - seems every time I tend to apply excessive power in controlling it which actually makes it harder to control...My hand is 19*10 and coming from ZA13. Anyone else is having similar problem?


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> All of those mice are very different shapes. If you like the EC2 and want a 3366/3360 mouse the G403 is probably the closest currently available. Also there for the most part aren't worse/better shapes just different ones that work well for different grips and hand sizes. For example even though most people consider the EC2 comfortable and the G303 uncomfortable. I find the EC2 very uncomfortable and the G303 extremely comfortable.


Ah I get you. Yeah I mean, I like the EC2-A, but I much preferred the G303, but I had to return it due to the an error with the RMB. So at the moment, I'm looking for a new mouse as I don't really like the buttons on the EC2-A, they're usable, but I much prefer Omrons over Huanos, hence why I want to either get the Niexus Revel or the G Pro/ G403. I just don't know what to do at this point, completely stuck between waiting it out for the G Pro or just cancelling my pre-order and getting the Revel.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> This is how I measure my hand.


Thank you for the helpful chart. Using the image as your guide, I came up with length= 7.25" width~ 4"

As stated my hand grip is fingertip/claw. Thank you.


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miranavoo*
> 
> I've been using g pro for the past week but still i can't find a good grip on it. Flicking is good, fast and accurate, while i just can't do tracing well - seems every time I tend to apply excessive power in controlling it which actually makes it harder to control...My hand is 19*10 and coming from ZA13. Anyone else is having similar problem?


I've been using the G Pro for the past few days. I'm also a ZA13 user. I can manage to flick and track targets well, I just can't get used to the width of the mouse. It's too wide for me. It also feels much heavier than what it's weight spec indicates.

LMB/RMB are identical on my copy but are way too light for me. They don't seem to snap back once I start to release the button. It's weird, the buttons on my G303 feel way better.

Oh well, time to return it.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> I've been using the G Pro for the past few days. I'm also a ZA13 user. I can manage to flick and track targets well, I just can't get used to the width of the mouse. It's too wide for me. It also feels much heavier than what it's weight spec indicates.
> 
> LMB/RMB are identical on my copy but are way too light for me. They don't seem to snap back once I start to release the button. It's weird, the buttons on my G303 feel way better.
> 
> Oh well, time to return it.


If you've ever owned a Kinzu, is the ZA13 comparable at all?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miranavoo*
> 
> I've been using g pro for the past week but still i can't find a good grip on it. Flicking is good, fast and accurate, while i just can't do tracing well - seems every time I tend to apply excessive power in controlling it which actually makes it harder to control...My hand is 19*10 and coming from ZA13. Anyone else is having similar problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the G Pro for the past few days. I'm also a ZA13 user. I can manage to flick and track targets well, I just can't get used to the width of the mouse. It's too wide for me. It also feels much heavier than what it's weight spec indicates.
> 
> LMB/RMB are identical on my copy but are way too light for me. They don't seem to snap back once I start to release the button. It's weird, the buttons on my G303 feel way better.
> 
> Oh well, time to return it.
Click to expand...

To wide?
The ZA13 is 58mm at the smallest grip, the G pro is less then that, its also even more narrow due to the slopes compared to ZA series.
I also tried the ZA13, it felt wider to grip for me, due to the straighter sides.

I had trouble with G pro just because it was to narrow especially wit the sloping sides and slippery plastic.
Coming from a Zowie I think all omron feel too light, however I did experience the snapping back of the buttons fast with my G pro.
For example when aiming with Hanzo in OW, you hold down the LMB, then release and immediately press and hold the button.
It was good enough for jitter clicking, but something with the holding down -> release -> hold down felt off.
Might be the G pro specific, because the G403 did not feel like that.

Even the RMB felt that way on G pro (my LMB was a bit weird)


----------



## biochem

Just got my G Pro today - Amazon germany shipping.
Gonna test / compare with my WMO + G303.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> If you've ever owned a Kinzu, is the ZA13 comparable at all?


Much narrower but a tad longer. Prefer the width of the Kinzu


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biochem*
> 
> Just got my G Pro today - Amazon germany shipping.
> Gonna test / compare with my WMO + G303.
> Looking forward to it!


You're so lucky. I've got to wait until 4th October here in England, pathetic.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Mine was fine in that regard, only trouble I had was that the lower end was scratching a bit on my pad. I put hyperglides on it and now it's fine. Only thing now is that the LOD is so low that I sometimes accidentally cancel tracking trough tilting slightly. Probably would take 0.6mm skates next.
> It has the same dimensions as my sensei raw, so why rather a Kana replacement?


Yeah I don't think I'll stick these IE 3.0 .8mm Hyperglides on now. The DM1 Pro S LOD was a little too low for me too. I can deal with the slight scratching sound when pulling the mouse down, the affect on drag is too minimal to be worth ruining stock feet.


----------



## Argowashi

Tried out my old G900 again with Hotline Games feet just for fun and it really put into perspective how bad the stock mousefeet on the G Pro are. No scratching sound whatsoever and the glide feels perfect. It's almost so bad that I want to use the G900 instead until Hotline Games release their feet for the G Pro lol.


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> I've been using the G Pro for the past few days. I'm also a ZA13 user. I can manage to flick and track targets well, I just can't get used to the width of the mouse. It's too wide for me. It also feels much heavier than what it's weight spec indicates.
> 
> LMB/RMB are identical on my copy but are way too light for me. They don't seem to snap back once I start to release the button. It's weird, the buttons on my G303 feel way better.
> 
> Oh well, time to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever owned a Kinzu, is the ZA13 comparable at all?
Click to expand...

Unfortunate that's a mouse that I've never owned. But I would love to see it get a refresh.


----------



## StillBlaze

Hey guys I'm wondering do you just message Ceesa in a PM or something to buy a cable? I googled and searched the boards for a specific thread but could not find any.

Thanjs


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Hey guys I'm wondering do you just message Ceesa in a PM or something to buy a cable? I googled and searched the boards for a specific thread but could not find any.
> 
> Thanjs


Their is a link to a googe docs form in the comments of the video Ino did on them.

On an entirely related note, my cable arrived today, but I don't know if I should poke a hole in the sticker or remove it entirely (as I intend to sand the ridges for the stock feet)


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Hey guys I'm wondering do you just message Ceesa in a PM or something to buy a cable? I googled and searched the boards for a specific thread but could not find any.
> 
> Thanjs


You can just pm him and he'll give you a link to a google form for you to fill out where you give him your info and choice of cable.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> Their is a link to a googe docs form in the comments of the video Ino did on them.
> 
> On an entirely related note, my cable arrived today, but I don't know if I should poke a hole in the sticker or remove it entirely (as I intend to sand the ridges for the stock feet)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> You can just pm him and he'll give you a link to a google form for you to fill out where you give him your info and choice of cable.


Cheers, Should i just rewatch INO video and pick whatever one out of the two he said was more flexible/weightless?


----------



## StillBlaze

Finally put some hyperglides on this mouse, I feel the cable weight even more now that I have the speed of light, debraided and all. I could probably not have it touching the table if I used like 30cm/360 instead of 45.


----------



## ncck

Very nice StillBlaze. What mousepad did you pair it with? Have any tilt/balance problems with those skates or are they working perfect?


----------



## tenminutemailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Very nice StillBlaze. What mousepad did you pair it with? Have any tilt/balance problems with those skates or are they working perfect?


I use the same feet, no balance issues (for me) I use it on a sheet of frosted glass.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Very nice StillBlaze. What mousepad did you pair it with? Have any tilt/balance problems with those skates or are they working perfect?


Everything is good with this placement and I didn't even bother removing the middle circle skate yet or if I will at all. DPI appears to be pretty much identical doing the manual test. QCK+ 2mm because if you want speed for 180s and friction free wrist aiming you can do no better, I own heaps of high end pads and they all feel meh after a few months, for 15 euros I can just buy another one of these or wash it infinite amount of times.

Just to let anyone know who's wondering, MX2/3 should be 0.6mm and WMO 1mm regardless of it saying 0.8mm on the website (its a different calculation method they told me)

http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=mx_skates_1

Buy these feet and don't look back!


----------



## zehoo

Imported one from Amazon to Australia since it usually takes a few months for the new logitech stuff to filter down to here. My purely personal feeling about the mouse so far is that I like the feel of it (mx300 fan). My za13 will now sit unused next to the g303 since it felt too narrow for me in the way that I hold it. Sensor seems good so far, but I've been playing a lot of wow lately so I really haven't given it a good run for it's money in a fps yet.


----------



## sercantor

Alright, this is not so related to this topic but I just felt like sharing it. I recently sold my FK1 to fund my G Pro. I was like 10 dollars off. I shipped my FK1 and pulled my Naos 7k out of the shelf to use while i was saving up for G Pro. I didn't really care for this mouse in the begginning, thought i was a pure claw gripper and this mouse would no way fit me, but my ring and pinky fingers rested so freaking well on the mouse grooves and just felt like a pillow. I didnt fatigue even though I played 1.5 hours of DM. I was getting fatigue with my FK1 in like 10-20 mins. It's really amazing how you find your perfect mouse.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Finally put some hyperglides on this mouse, I feel the cable weight even more now that I have the speed of light, debraided and all. I could probably not have it touching the table if I used like 30cm/360 instead of 45.


How big of an impact on cable drag did debraiding the cable *actually* have? I ask as i've been meaning to do the same to mine, but haven't gotten around to yet, and if the impact is minimal i might as well just forget it and hit ceesa up.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> How big of an impact on cable drag did debraiding the cable *actually* have? I ask as i've been meaning to do the same to mine, but haven't gotten around to yet, and if the impact is minimal i might as well just forget it and hit ceesa up.


The impact is quite large but still quite a bit far off Zowie cable, will buy paracord myself.


----------



## nyshak

We will only see how good this thing can be with a Paracord and decent official mouse feet. I cut up some MS1.1 Corepads and its OK, but pre-cut Hyperglides with rounded edges would be much better.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Thank you for the helpful chart. Using the image as your guide, I came up with length= 7.25" width~ 4"
> 
> As stated my hand grip is fingertip/claw. Thank you.


Someone?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> The impact is quite large but still quite a bit far off Zowie cable, will buy paracord myself.


Ah, ok. Thanks


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Someone?


It's a finger-tip grip mouse for me (7.5" hand). For claw grip it feels a bit too small for my hand.

The hump in the rear isn't high on this mouse so there's nothing really pressing into the palm when claw gripping it.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> It's a finger-tip grip mouse for me (7.5" hand). For claw grip it feels a bit too small for my hand.
> 
> The hump in the rear isn't high on this mouse so there's nothing really pressing into the palm when claw gripping it.


So this mouse isn't ideal for me?

Thanks for replying.


----------



## b0z0

I'm thinking about boxing this mouse up until they offer replacement skates so I can go to a paracord. The cable is terrible.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> So this mouse isn't ideal for me?
> 
> Thanks for replying.


I don't know. The shape should be a pretty safe choice for a lot of different people. I was just thinking about what could maybe go wrong. You could buy it somewhere like Amazon where you know you can send it back no problem if it's not good.

The mouse basically uses a normal small Logitech shape. There's a lot of simple mice that are all kind of related in their shapes and you might know this type of shape from somewhere already. I think Logitech was the one who built mice for Dell at some point for example.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm thinking about boxing this mouse up until they offer replacement skates so I can go to a paracord. The cable is terrible.


I got a second one (I am not going to spend years without a MX300 replacement oh no), and due to this I was able to literally go back and forth between my paracorded one and the original.

So yeah, the original cable is terrible. But even if you lift the bad cable, the original feet seem to be worse than what I managed from some Corepad MS1.1 and a nailclipper. So in case you have MS1.1 feet lying aroung I can recommend to use one of the originals as a reference. Put one of the originals on top of the 1.1 and then just shorten the 1.1 to the right length. Don't worry about the sharp edges. I managed to make mine fit quite well within the grooves on the bottom of the mouse, and the glide is much better than the original feet - tested on a Zowie G-SR.

The feet of the Pro seem to be weird in that on some pads (QCK Heavy, Minox Alioth) they work well, but on others they are really bad (G-SR). Which comes down to a flaw in the feet for me as none other mouse I've had had this problem. For instance, all Zowie mice run smoothly over all pads I own compared to the Pro.

I say this, because Logitech will be the first to offer replacement feet I guess. But seeing as they don't work well with the G-SR (and probably some other pads), I would only consider waiting for them before you paracord this beauty in the case that you are using a pad that is known to be working with the original feet. Otherwise cutting up some hyperglides or whatever will be better, even if the result won't look good









Oh and in terms of M1&M2 inconsistencies: My first one, the one I modded already, has a louder M2, but to me both clicks feel the same. When I am ingame and can't hear the sound difference they feel the same. The second unit I have here, seems to be flawless in this regard (note: I do not consider sound differences to be a real flaw!). M1/M2 are absolutely equal.

Second one came from amazon, first from Logitech directly in case you are wondering.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Everything is good with this placement and I didn't even bother removing the middle circle skate yet or if I will at all. DPI appears to be pretty much identical doing the manual test. QCK+ 2mm because if you want speed for 180s and friction free wrist aiming you can do no better, I own heaps of high end pads and they all feel meh after a few months, for 15 euros I can just buy another one of these or wash it infinite amount of times.
> 
> Just to let anyone know who's wondering, MX2/3 should be 0.6mm and WMO 1mm regardless of it saying 0.8mm on the website (its a different calculation method they told me)
> 
> http://www.hyperglide.net/?hg=mx_skates_1
> 
> Buy these feet and don't look back!


It's hard for me to imagine the 2mm QcK+ being good, tried with a G5 back in 2009 and it felt like it had a layer of glue on it or something, extremely slow and heavy to move the mouse. Does the Heavy offer better glide?


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> It's hard for me to imagine the 2mm QcK+ being good, tried with a G5 back in 2009 and it felt like it had a layer of glue on it or something, extremely slow and heavy to move the mouse. Does the Heavy offer better glide?


Sounds like you got a bad batch or something else was wrong, i have qck+2 mm, Heavy 6mm and XXL 4mm and theres no doubt about it that the 2mm is the fastest in every aspect, XXL is good too but both make the Heavy feel slow and


----------



## Longasc

I just got the G Pro, compared to the G403 this one has a flawless wheel, no noise scroll upwards or downwards.

The side buttons are crisper than that of the G403, the main buttons are spring-tensioned and really good, but the G403 felt a bit better there. The main buttons are also quite loud, distinct click.

It's small though, missing the hump of the G403 and me rather clawing than fingertipping the mouse, I wished it would be as it is, but somewhat larger. It's very FLAT, need to get used to that.

Precision is good, small mice seem to make pixel precise aiming easier, at least in my experience. It's very light, sensor is great, it has no real flaw except maybe being too tiny and flat for some.

Maybe I got lucky with a "perfect wheel" this time, only 1 of 4 G403 mice had a non-noisy wheel. The soft middle button click of the G Pro wheel is important for me, like it very much.









Bottom Line: Very hard to decide between G403 and G Pro. It's a matter what shape you prefer, and if you can't stand a noisy wheel. The G Pro is made for fingertip/grip players, for claw grip the G303 is IMO superior. The G403 is for palm grip.

Logitech has a great line up of mice for sale right now. Wish they would have put some more effort into the wheel suspension of the G403, it should not make any noise at all, not this "1 in 4" flawlessly nonsense. Have an ages old Cyber Snipa (stupid name, yeah) Stinger that has a perfect 4-way-wheel, soft and precise. Wonder why Logitech has quality trouble with the wheels on the G403, seriously.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longasc*
> 
> Maybe I got lucky with a "perfect wheel" this time, only 1 of 4 G403 mice had a non-noisy wheel. The soft middle button click of the G Pro wheel is important for me, like it very much.


Come again? The Pro has one of the hardes M3 clicks of all mice out there?


----------



## thompax

hows it going with the missclicks guys? i do it quite often when i flick 180 :/ coming from ec2a with terrible clicks..


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> hows it going with the missclicks guys? i do it quite often when i flick 180 :/ coming from ec2a with terrible clicks..


I hated the Ec2-a clicks also. I liked the Ec2 Evo better.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> hows it going with the missclicks guys? i do it quite often when i flick 180 :/ coming from ec2a with terrible clicks..


I had this on the G303 badly, but the problem went away after two weeks or so. I guess the brain needs to rewire itself. It later came back a little when playing extra tired but that also fixed itself over time.

On the Pro I also had it for a bit coming from the G303, and it again stopped after a while of using it.


----------



## thompax

great to hear!


----------



## crovean

i feel like the clicks are more sensitive when they haven't been used in a while. stored my g303 for a while and initially i thought the buttons somehow broke, but they got better after a couple of days. had some accidental clicks when i just got the g pro as well, but they also seem better now.


----------



## bittersweets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crovean*
> 
> i feel like the clicks are more sensitive when they haven't been used in a while. stored my g303 for a while and initially i thought the buttons somehow broke, but they got better after a couple of days. had some accidental clicks when i just got the g pro as well, but they also seem better now.


This was also true in my case (though it might just be us getting used to the mouse). Out of the box I felt the G Pro's clicks were insanely sensitive. A few weeks later and they seem fine.


----------



## LLabwons

Anyone remember when the G303 dropped in price? I really want to try G Pro out, but 70 bucks without shipping or tax is too rich for my blood. Ideally, I'd like it to be around where the G303 is now - around 40$ on amazon.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLabwons*
> 
> Anyone remember when the G303 dropped in price? I really want to try G Pro out, but 70 bucks without shipping or tax is too rich for my blood. Ideally, I'd like it to be around where the G303 is now - around 40$ on amazon.


Isn't it hard to believe that Logitech STILL sells the G303 at full price for $69.99 USD? The only places you'll see a price drop are most likely at Best Buy, Amazon or outside retailer. If there's going to be a drop on the G Pro, you can bet top dollar Logitech will NOT drop the price on their site.


----------



## LLabwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Isn't it hard to believe that Logitech STILL sells the G303 at full price for $69.99 USD? The only places you'll see a price drop are most likely at Best Buy, Amazon or outside retailer. If there's going to be a drop on the G Pro, you can bet top dollar Logitech will NOT drop the price on their site.


I suppose my post could have benefited from some more exacting language - I did mean to ask when the price of the mouse would decrease for 3rd party retailers - and yes, I feel bad for anyone who would still pay 70 dollars for a G303 haha.


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miranavoo*
> 
> I've been using g pro for the past week but still i can't find a good grip on it. Flicking is good, fast and accurate, while i just can't do tracing well - seems every time I tend to apply excessive power in controlling it which actually makes it harder to control...My hand is 19*10 and coming from ZA13. Anyone else is having similar problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the G Pro for the past few days. I'm also a ZA13 user. I can manage to flick and track targets well, I just can't get used to the width of the mouse. It's too wide for me. It also feels much heavier than what it's weight spec indicates.
> 
> LMB/RMB are identical on my copy but are way too light for me. They don't seem to snap back once I start to release the button. It's weird, the buttons on my G303 feel way better.
> 
> Oh well, time to return it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To wide?
> The ZA13 is 58mm at the smallest grip, the G pro is less then that, its also even more narrow due to the slopes compared to ZA series.
> I also tried the ZA13, it felt wider to grip for me, due to the straighter sides.
> 
> I had trouble with G pro just because it was to narrow especially wit the sloping sides and slippery plastic.
> Coming from a Zowie I think all omron feel too light, however I did experience the snapping back of the buttons fast with my G pro.
> For example when aiming with Hanzo in OW, you hold down the LMB, then release and immediately press and hold the button.
> It was good enough for jitter clicking, but something with the holding down -> release -> hold down felt off.
> Might be the G pro specific, because the G403 did not feel like that.
> 
> Even the RMB felt that way on G pro (my LMB was a bit weird)
Click to expand...

Yeah, for some reason it felt too wide where I grip it. I compared G Pro base to base with a ZA13 and it is maybe a millimeter thinner but flairs out a bit to crests the sloped sides \_/. I looked at it closely and that's the part I can't hold.

It also feels dense, maybe because that 83g of weight is in such a small package.

I really wanted to like this mouse and I'm happy for everyone that find this mouse to be perfect for now.

Maybe it's my copy but M1 and M2 aren't great, and while I never loved the shape of the G303, it's more comfortable for me. My G303 has a better feeling M1 and M2. Again, that might be my copy. Maybe others can confirm.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I don't know. The shape should be a pretty safe choice for a lot of different people. I was just thinking about what could maybe go wrong. You could buy it somewhere like Amazon where you know you can send it back no problem if it's not good.
> 
> The mouse basically uses a normal small Logitech shape. There's a lot of simple mice that are all kind of related in their shapes and you might know this type of shape from somewhere already. I think Logitech was the one who built mice for Dell at some point for example.


I have never used Logitech mouse before. I've used the standard Dell mouse before. I have also used the Microsoft Mouse (USB Wired Optical), and the Microsoft Wireless Notebook Laser Mouse 6000 before. Its was okay for me, except the Laser which worked well till it started to malfunction after a few years. So I guess that should be telling?

Otherwise, like you said, I just need to go to a local store and see if they have one so that I can compare and try what works for me.

My options are either:

Logitech G Pro
Logitech G403
Logitech G303

Either one of these gotta be the one for me. I just don't know which. Right now I am on this crappy GearHead USB Mouse Model GH100406A. Its terrible, I'll tell you. The mouse cursor moves even when I didn't move the mouse at all. The scroll wheels automatically scrolls itself from time to time which I did not hit the scroll wheel button. So annoying.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> My options are either:
> 
> Logitech G Pro
> Logitech G403
> Logitech G303


If I was you get all three mice. That way you can try each one at your leisure.

Because you are in the US then it would be far easier to return the ones you don't like. Simple decision in which most of us around the world would like to share in this experience.

Have the G303 which to me is an abortion gone wild, but eventually I shall get rid of it in time.

G403 is ordered and coming my way but the G Pro, is yet to be seen here in Convict Town.


----------



## Rikerr

I just picked up the G Pro and the G403 from Frys. They have the Pro, G403 and G403 wireless in stock at my local frys.
The G pro is awesome!!! so much better than the G303 I was using. The shape is perfect. the clicks are light but not that much lighter than the G303. The G403 clicks are a tad heavier. Clicking the scroll wheel in is kinda heavy but it's not a big deal to me. My pro is perfectly solid and works great. The G403 I got does make a noise when you scroll up. But the wheel isnt loose or rattling. The hump was to big for me on the G403. I used the death adder 3.5 before the G303 and its a bigger hump than the DA. Its more inline with mx518/G500 style palm grip. I will be sticking with the Pro for a long time. To me it's the perfect mouse.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> If I was you get all three mice. That way you can try each one at your leisure.
> 
> Because you are in the US then it would be far easier to return the ones you don't like. Simple decision in which most of us around the world would like to share in this experience.
> 
> Have the G303 which to me is an abortion gone wild, but eventually I shall get rid of it in time.
> 
> G403 is ordered and coming my way but the G Pro, is yet to be seen here in Convict Town.


I will do that tomorrow right after I gym. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MedRed

I noticed something very weird tonight. When standing still and rotating the mouse in a game of TF2, I would hitch up and come to a stop for a moment before continuing to rotate. I was perplexed by it. I plugged in my g303 and it doesn't do it. I'm not sure what's up. I'll make a video of it and post it.


----------



## solz

If they made the Logitech G Pro+ with a bigger hump in the back it would be the best mouse to date, i really love the mouse but it gives me cramps after playing for a longer time (comming from the Steelseries Rival Vanilla)


----------



## noshalans

Hello, I'm about to pick the G Pro. Some advice on good mousepad?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshalans*
> 
> Hello, I'm about to pick the G Pro. Some advice on good mousepad?


I'm currently using my G Pro on the Zowie G-SR. Glides really well, but also has good control. Also used it on the Glorious XL Heavy and it glided really well. I decided to stick with the GS-R because I like the balance of speed and control. If you want a mousepad thats super smooth and fast, the Glorious XL is a fantastic choice.


----------



## nyshak

The original feet don't work so well with the G-SR. They feel rough on it, and that is not how other mice feel in combination with that pad. The QCK Heavy and the Mionix Alioth work well with the Pro out of the box.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> The original feet don't work so well with the G-SR. They feel rough on it, and that is not how other mice feel in combination with that pad. The QCK Heavy and the Mionix Alioth work well with the Pro out of the box.


I dont know. My G Pro feels fine on the G-SR. Only problem I have is the stitched edges. The G Pro cord rubs against the stitched edge and I can feel it.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Sounds like you got a bad batch or something else was wrong, i have qck+2 mm, Heavy 6mm and XXL 4mm and theres no doubt about it that the 2mm is the fastest in every aspect, XXL is good too but both make the Heavy feel slow and


Did it feel fastest with the original feet also?


----------



## ncck

G pro is terrible on g-sr. The feet are worse than the cable by far. Use it with a qck heavy if you don't have an artisan

I don't know what the material is but it's not good. I'm just sad cause Rubber cable and good pure PTFE rounded would make both of these near perfect. How did nobody complain during testing


----------



## StillBlaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Did it feel fastest with the original feet also?


Yes without a doubt. There could be other factors that play but I think the most important is just pad thickness when doing fast movements.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> I dont know. My G Pro feels fine on the G-SR. Only problem I have is the stitched edges. The G Pro cord rubs against the stitched edge and I can feel it.


Even if I lift the cable completely off the ground so it touches nothing, the feet have a rough glide on it. Pro + G-SR feels like [anyothermouse] + G-TFX. And that is not right








If you like that you are fine, but for some reason the Pros feet are different on this pad than others. Zowie mice are butter smooth on the G-SR. Way better in my opinion. Since the Pro does not have this problem on the QCK or Alioth I don't know what it is. Seems to be just the combination of those feet and the G-SR. If it was the grooves on the bottom of the mouse scraping over the pad it should happen on all pads. But it does not.

I can only suggest to everyone: prep to debraid/replace the cable (paracord for instance) and replace the feet with something better. You will notice the difference, its huge. Logitech kinda managed to create the perfect mouse for me, but then slapped a terrible cable and some weird feet on it. So you have to put in some more work to make it as best as can be.


----------



## syrell

got my mouse couple of days now! I have to says sadly its smaller than the g3 shape-
my mousebuttons work the same, they are a little bit to smooth to click.
The sensor is really great. The mouse feet are ok.
Mousewheel is not that good , it can get stuck in between the points thats really bad.
The weight is perfect. The braided cable is a pain in the ass without mouse bungee. I think I will go for that g3 mousemod and try to put the pmw3366 sensor inside from a g502


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Even if I lift the cable completely off the ground so it touches nothing, the feet have a rough glide on it. Pro + G-SR feels like [anyothermouse] + G-TFX. And that is not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like that you are fine, but for some reason the Pros feet are different on this pad than others. Zowie mice are butter smooth on the G-SR. Way better in my opinion. Since the Pro does not have this problem on the QCK or Alioth I don't know what it is. Seems to be just the combination of those feet and the G-SR. If it was the grooves on the bottom of the mouse scraping over the pad it should happen on all pads. But it does not.
> 
> I can only suggest to everyone: prep to debraid/replace the cable (paracord for instance) and replace the feet with something better. You will notice the difference, its huge. Logitech kinda managed to create the perfect mouse for me, but then slapped a terrible cable and some weird feet on it. So you have to put in some more work to make it as best as can be.


I think it's due to the smaller feet. I used the gtfx before but it feels way too rough with the pro, using the gsr now.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> got my mouse couple of days now! I have to says sadly its smaller than the g3 shape-
> my mousebuttons work the same, they are a little bit to smooth to click.
> The sensor is really great. The mouse feet are ok.
> Mousewheel is not that good , it can get stuck in between the points thats really bad.
> The weight is perfect. The braided cable is a pain in the ass without mouse bungee. I think I will go for that g3 mousemod and try to put the pmw3366 sensor inside from a g502


Can you keep me updated on that mod? I got 2x G3 here as well and it is probably my favorite shape ever.


----------



## syrell

I will make a thread about it, I will doit like Marctraider in this thread , because the g502 has an optical mousewheel as the g3. But I will also make the sidebuttons work!


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Even if I lift the cable completely off the ground so it touches nothing, the feet have a rough glide on it. Pro + G-SR feels like [anyothermouse] + G-TFX. And that is not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like that you are fine, but for some reason the Pros feet are different on this pad than others. Zowie mice are butter smooth on the G-SR. Way better in my opinion. Since the Pro does not have this problem on the QCK or Alioth I don't know what it is. Seems to be just the combination of those feet and the G-SR. If it was the grooves on the bottom of the mouse scraping over the pad it should happen on all pads. But it does not.
> 
> I can only suggest to everyone: prep to debraid/replace the cable (paracord for instance) and replace the feet with something better. You will notice the difference, its huge. Logitech kinda managed to create the perfect mouse for me, but then slapped a terrible cable and some weird feet on it. So you have to put in some more work to make it as best as can be.


Just compared my EC2 to my G Pro on the GS-R and theres a pretty big difference in smoothness. EC2 is alot more smoother and quiet. Trying out the EC2 again just made me realize how much I prefer ergonomic mice. Wish I can have the buttons/sensor/coating of the G Pro and the shape of the EC2-A. That would be my perfect mouse. inb4 "try the G403"


----------



## Karz

Amazing mouse. However, I'm very dissapointed that you apparently can't change lift off distance in Logitechs software. Do any of you know if there is a possibility to raise the lift off distance somehow as i don't like the logi skates and would like to apply hyperglide Ms-3 skates instead?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Amazing mouse. However, I'm very dissapointed that you apparently can't change lift off distance in Logitechs software. Do any of you know if there is a possibility to raise the lift off distance somehow as i don't like the logi skates and would like to apply hyperglide Ms-3 skates instead?


Logitech's rendition of "lift off distance" for most of their mice is via Logitech Gaming Software using the surface calibration tool. Sometimes I wonder if it actually fixes anything (I usually leave mine at default)


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Logitech's rendition of "lift off distance" for most of their mice is via Logitech Gaming Software using the surface calibration tool. Sometimes I wonder if it actually fixes anything (I usually leave mine at default)


Which indeed is not a very good sollution, just as you say. It dosen't indicate whatsoever that it would specifically raise the lift off distance at all Oo. So in other words, the answer is basically no: you can not raise the lift off distance in any of the PMW 3366 sensors by Logitech?..


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Which indeed is not a very good sollution, just as you say. It dosen't indicate whatsoever that it would specifically raise the lift off distance at all Oo. So in other words, the answer is basically no: you can not raise the lift off distance in any of the PMW 3366 sensors by Logitech?..


Try putting enough layers of scotch tape under each foot to emulate the height of the MS-3 skates then surface tuning. That should give you a good idea of LOD with the MS-3 skates applied. No idea how it will work, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> Try putting enough layers of scotch tape under each foot to emulate the height of the MS-3 skates then surface tuning. That should give you a good idea of LOD with the MS-3 skates applied. No idea how it will work, just throwing it out there.


Thanks for the idea, but i can already tell that applying Ms-3 on (simulate) would render the reading of the sensor useless to the extent it would not function properly. Even with stock skates i find the lift off distance too low by the way i hold the mouse and play. What a let down to an otherwise near perfect mouse :/

Any other advice for replacement of stock skates?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Which indeed is not a very good sollution, just as you say. It dosen't indicate whatsoever that it would specifically raise the lift off distance at all Oo. So in other words, the answer is basically no: you can not raise the lift off distance in any of the PMW 3366 sensors by Logitech?..


I think there's no way to raise LOD.

There's someone around here on the forum that wired the sensor chip to his own controller, then played with what kind of commands you can write into the chip's registers. The sensor does have a feature where it raises LOD a good amount, but this then introduces latency. That latency should be the reason why the Logitech software does not expose this feature of the sensor.

I was under the impression that the surface tuning can only ever reduce LOD, and can never increase LOD. I don't know if that's right.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I think there's no way to raise LOD.
> 
> There's someone around here on the forum that wired the sensor chip to his own controller, then played with what kind of commands you can write into the chip's registers. The sensor does have a feature where it raises LOD a good amount, but this then introduces latency. That latency should be the reason why the Logitech software does not expose this feature of the sensor.
> 
> I was under the impression that the surface tuning can only ever reduce LOD, and can never increase LOD. I don't know if that's right.


I understand. No i've never heard of surface calibration that actually increase LOD. Question is, is this a bad software implementation (or lack of) by Logitech, or is it the PMW 3366 sensor that is not susceptible to LOD adjustments in general?


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> I understand. No i've never heard of surface calibration that actually increase LOD. Question is, is this a bad software implementation (or lack of) by Logitech, or is it the PMW 3366 sensor that is not susceptible to LOD adjustments in general?


It's the 3360/3366 as far as I can tell. My DM1 Pro S had what to me was an annoyingly low LOD, and my Revel while better, is still very low. The difference in those two is that the DM1 feet are probably .4mm thicker.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demi9OD*
> 
> It's the 3360/3366 as far as I can tell. My DM1 Pro S had what to me was an annoyingly low LOD, and my Revel while better, is still very low. The difference in those two is that the DM1 feet are probably .4mm thicker.


What is the issue with LOD being low? Lower is better to me.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> What is the issue with LOD being low? Lower is better to me.


The issue is that:

1) You can't apply thicker/better skates (when it's stupidly low as with Logi G pro)
2) In my case, when i do fast 360s or 180s, i tend to lift the mouse slightly while doing so in certain conditions, which obviously makes the mouse stop tracking and/or disturb the intended mouse movement.


----------



## deepor

If you decide you are fine with modding the mouse and voiding warranty, I guess you could try to go over the bottom of the mouse with sand paper to make it completely flat. You can then use the thinnest feet you can find.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> What is the issue with LOD being low? Lower is better to me.


It's terribly inefficient, but my big swipes are almost always to the left. If I need to do a 180 I swipe from center of pad to left of pad. If I need to do another quick 180 instead of swiping right like a reasonable person, I lift, center, and swipe left again.

If I have to do 180's back to back, I have a lot of trouble getting that second 180 started when I re-center if the LOD is too low, as my mouse first contacts on just it's right edge and I was used to the LOD on my MX518 for these movements before.


----------



## Ihateallmice

Thanks CeeSA for this amazing cable. I've gifted the logitech cable to my cat so he can help me destroy it to rid me of the terrible memories.

Threw on some random mousefeet I found in my closet (I buy way too much **** from takasta).

Finally a working G Pro.


----------



## MedRed

Anyone else having issues like this? It's happening on my desktop as well. One smooth movement and it stops moving before starting again.

http://plays.tv/s/KykhVGBurewv


----------



## deepor

Did you use surface tuning? If yes, try setting it back to the default.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> Anyone else having issues like this? It's happening on my desktop as well. One smooth movement and it stops moving before starting again.
> 
> http://plays.tv/s/KykhVGBurewv


This actually happened with my G900. And as crazy as this sounds, after maybe the 3rd time using the LGS surface tuning gimmick, it finally stopped. I guess it does work


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This actually happened with my G900. And as crazy as this sounds, after maybe the 3rd time using the LGS surface tuning gimmick, it finally stopped. I guess it does work


The trick is more like: never surface tune. For me at least it always messed up the tracking. Stick to the defaults guys, its best with the 3366.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> The trick is more like: never surface tune. For me at least it always messed up the tracking. Stick to the defaults guys, its best with the 3366.


That's the thing though. My G900 had the same issue as shown in the video while it was on _DEFAULT_ tuning







- rather than hope that the default tuning will make the stuttering magically go away, I had to do something else risk having a $149.99 paperweight on my desk (lol)


----------



## AuraDesruu

Does anyone know whether returning the G Pro requires you to pay shipping to return it back? [NA]


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> If I was you get all three mice. That way you can try each one at your leisure.
> 
> Because you are in the US then it would be far easier to return the ones you don't like. Simple decision in which most of us around the world would like to share in this experience.
> 
> Have the G303 which to me is an abortion gone wild, but eventually I shall get rid of it in time.
> 
> G403 is ordered and coming my way but the G Pro, is yet to be seen here in Convict Town.


So I finally went to the store today, and I was able to try out the G Pro and the G403. To me the G403 has higher hump with soft click buttons, weighs a bit heaver and wider. Meanwhile the G Pro feels incredible, small and lightweight not to mention the hump of the mouse is a lot lower as well.

LOL @ "Abortion gone wild".

What Rikker said, I pretty much feel the same thing. Damn Rikker, you went to Fry's as well? You took the words out of my mouth. I will be getting the Pro. Probably might get it from Amazon instead of Newegg since I have some credits over there that I haven't used in a long time.

Again, thanks for the help Elrick!


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Went to Best Buy and picked one up

So far, it's definitely not good enough to be my main mouse, but I am trying to decide if I want to keep it in my collection or take it back.

I like how light it is and the shape isn't bad, I just need more time to decide. It may be fun to play around with for a fingertip grip.


----------



## gene-z

Am I the only one that notices this mouse tilts and lifts? It's really annoying. If I put a lot of pressure on the right side, the left side lifts in the air. Not a smart idea to make the sides curve inwards. Never had this problem on the 100S.

And to be honest, I just took out the G100S to compare, and the shape just feels better to me.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Am I the only one that notices this mouse tilts and lifts? It's really annoying. If I put a lot of pressure on the right side, the left side lifts in the air. Not a smart idea to make the sides curve inwards. Never had this problem on the 100S.
> 
> And to be honest, I just took out the G100S to compare, and the shape just feels better to me.


Having the same problem when making quick left turns, never really have it when turning right, but my friend constantly talks about how I'm "slapping my mouse on my pad" (I use a hard pad) and I don't even notice it most of the time because I've just ignored it.


----------



## miranavoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Am I the only one that notices this mouse tilts and lifts? It's really annoying. If I put a lot of pressure on the right side, the left side lifts in the air. Not a smart idea to make the sides curve inwards. Never had this problem on the 100S.
> 
> And to be honest, I just took out the G100S to compare, and the shape just feels better to me.


No you are not. I've been playing with G pro for two weeks now but still it tilts and lifts, especially when making quick swipe.I just cannot get a firm grip on it, probably the shape isnt for me


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> I like how light it is and the shape isn't bad, I just need more time to decide. It may be fun to play around with for a fingertip grip.


If you have been using your older mouse for more than three months then your hand ligaments and movements are in tuned with that style of mouse.

When you try another design with a completely different shape, then you need again to get your hand use to this new form. Of course you will have a time limit on returns but always understand that getting your hand and arm use to a new mouse, will definitely take longer than 24 or 48 hours (Australian Usage Times for Refunds).

Give it time and after three months either send it back (US Refund) or a replacement with a different model.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> If you have been using your older mouse for more than three months then your hand ligaments and movements are in tuned with that style of mouse.
> 
> When you try another design with a completely different shape, then you need again to get your hand use to this new form. Of course you will have a time limit on returns but always understand that getting your hand and arm use to a new mouse, will definitely take longer than 24 or 48 hours (Australian Usage Times for Refunds).
> 
> Give it time and after three months either send it back (US Refund) or a replacement with a different model.


Before I got my G Pro, I was using the EC2-A for about 4 months. During my first 2 days of using the G Pro, I hated the ambidextrous shape. After 3 weeks of using the G Pro, I love it. Just takes time for your hand to get used to a different shaped mouse. Although I wished the G Pro was around 120mm long instead of around 116mm, I'm pretty surprised my 20cm hands dont cramp while using the mouse.


----------



## gunit2004

The shape looked so good in pics too until the reviews started coming in. The rounded egg hump and sides does not feel very nice in the hand.


----------



## pruik6

Hello guys i have a question,maybe you guys know the answer.

Logitech G pro or Wired Logitech G403?

Currently i have the Logitech g302,what im using daily. Only dont like daimond shape,i think flat is more nice in my opinion.
So i leaning to Logitech G pro







, but i hear so many good story's about 403.

Decisions, decisions







Hard life


----------



## Alya

I stopped using the Pro and went back to my G400 and hitting things instantly felt way more natural, I guess the shape just isn't for me honestly. I tried Pro, I tried.


----------



## plyr

Its not just you, I feel that the 3366/0 sensor is too precise, feels like i'm getting every single pixel, if I play casually with this I miss a lot of shots due to inconsistency I guess, maybe if I get more used to this sensor, but I dont know...


----------



## pruik6

Thanks for your response, i kinda have that with big mice. I use 400 mouse dpi if i do it with a Deathadder for example i smash my keyboard







.
Sadly i not have a tenkeyless thats working.
But with bigger mice i have the feeling any direction is harder with a bigger mice.

Hope more people can give a answer,because this G Pro is not cheap


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Its not just you, I feel that the 3366/0 sensor is too precise, feels like i'm getting every single pixel, if I play casually with this I miss a lot of shots due to inconsistency I guess, maybe if I get more used to this sensor, but I dont know...


There's something about the lateral stability that makes aiming really difficult, the inward curve toward the bottom and the small feet result in me flicking the mouse and having it "roll" or "tilt" because so little of the base is actually in contact with the pad.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> Hello guys i have a question,maybe you guys know the answer.
> 
> Logitech G pro or Wired Logitech G403?
> 
> Currently i have the Logitech g302,what im using daily. Only dont like daimond shape,i think flat is more nice in my opinion.
> So i leaning to Logitech G pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i hear so many good story's about 403.
> 
> Decisions, decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard life


Just order both and try. You'll end up trying both anyway so just give in.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> There's something about the lateral stability that makes aiming really difficult, the inward curve toward the bottom and the small feet result in me flicking the mouse and having it "roll" or "tilt" because so little of the base is actually in contact with the pad.


Gets better if you rest your ring finger on the lip of the mouse, but thats a tiny space on the G Pro, its bigger on G100s, and its a natural place on the G400.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pruik6*
> 
> Hello guys i have a question,maybe you guys know the answer.
> 
> Logitech G pro or Wired Logitech G403?
> 
> Currently i have the Logitech g302,what im using daily. Only dont like daimond shape,i think flat is more nice in my opinion.
> So i leaning to Logitech G pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i hear so many good story's about 403.
> 
> Decisions, decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard life


I got both (the G Pro and the G403). And if you have the cash, I'd get 2 (so you can keep the cherry and return the lemon) of each via any other store other than Logitech directly (trust me, you don't want to deal with RMAs or refunds with Logitech directly, unless you enjoy long waits).

Everyone's hand size, grip style and comfort zone is different. I'm a long time G303 and DeathAdder user so it made sense to try the G Pro and G403. I ended up keeping the G403 because I could never seem to get used to the G Pro's (__) shaped sides (that and my copy had hyper sensitive M1/M2 buttons).

You can nab both of them on Amazon. Their return policy is so much more lax than Logitech's.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know why the LED options don't stick when the PC is booting, or comes back from sleep? I have it set to on-board memory, but the LED always defaults to color cycle for a while before going to my LED setting I set.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone know why the LED options don't stick when the PC is booting, or comes back from sleep? I have it set to on-board memory, but the LED always defaults to color cycle for a while before going to my LED setting I set.


Go to the settings menu and click 'g pro' then disable startup LED effect - it's not under the normal LED menu


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Go to the settings menu and click 'g pro' then disable startup LED effect - it's not under the normal LED menu


Thanks +rep

Edit: NM. Got it working.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I stopped using the Pro and went back to my G400 and hitting things instantly felt way more natural, I guess the shape just isn't for me honestly. I tried Pro, I tried.


I honestly wonder why "pros" would give input and they come up with this mouse.

The sides being convex, the non-grippy coating, feet pushed too far in making it unstable, lack of claw resting positions, stiff M3, fat cable, etc. Seems like the opposite of what I think pros would spec other than for the light weight and buttons.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I honestly wonder why "pros" would give input and they come up with this mouse.
> 
> The sides being convex, the non-grippy coating, feet pushed too far in making it unstable, lack of claw resting positions, stiff M3, fat cable, etc. Seems like the opposite of what I think pros would spec other than for the light weight and buttons.


My thoughts exactly to be honest, the mouse is by no means bad, but it doesn't fully support every grip style.

If the sides came out 2-3 mm then curve in, basically a more subtle diamond shape, it'd be a great mouse.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> My thoughts exactly to be honest, the mouse is by no means bad, but it doesn't fully support every grip style.
> 
> If the sides came out 2-3 mm then curve in, basically a more subtle diamond shape, it'd be a great mouse.


Nothing ever can support every grip style. The Pro name is just marketing. Does not mean this thing works with everyone. Obviously that is also why Logitech has a G900, G403 in their lineup.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Nothing ever can support every grip style. The Pro name is just marketing. Does not mean this thing works with everyone. Obviously that is also why Logitech has a G900, G403 in their lineup.


True, but one could assume that they at least made an attempt to.

This is a good mouse for Mobas and RTS, but for shooters? When most people use a palm or claw grip? Nah.

And you'd think it'd be a simple thing to change


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> True, but one could assume that they at least made an attempt to.
> 
> This is a good mouse for Mobas and RTS, but for shooters? When most people use a palm or claw grip? Nah.
> 
> And you'd think it'd be a simple thing to change


Works for me with palm, claw or fingertip in any genre.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Does anyone have a G Pro that doesn't have a hyper sensitive right mouse button?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> True, but one could assume that they at least made an attempt to.
> 
> This is a good mouse for Mobas and RTS, but for shooters? When most people use a palm or claw grip? Nah.
> 
> And you'd think it'd be a simple thing to change


What about people like me that won't ever use palm or claw grip, no matter the game? The way I use a mouse, it seems fine, is basically so good that I gave up hope to ever find anything better. It hits the mark so well, I'd be afraid that even if they would allow me to make any kind of change I want to improve it, I would actually make it worse by mistake. Basically, I'm betting that whatever change you are wishing for, it would make the mouse worse for me.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Does anyone have a G Pro that doesn't have a hyper sensitive right mouse button?


Your mouse might be broken.

I measured mine on the kitchen scale, and both buttons were very similar, with the left button being slightly lighter.

The way I measured was, I put the mouse onto the scale, set the scale to zero, then started slowly pressing onto a button. I tried to find the highest pressure I can manage without activating the click. I don't remember what I measured, just that the button clicks were very light, perhaps something like 35g. I was pressing onto the buttons in a spot next to the wheel.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Nothing ever can support every grip style. The Pro name is just marketing. Does not mean this thing works with everyone. Obviously that is also why Logitech has a G900, G403 in their lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but one could assume that they at least made an attempt to.
> 
> This is a good mouse for Mobas and RTS, but for shooters? When most people use a palm or claw grip? Nah.
> 
> And you'd think it'd be a simple thing to change
Click to expand...

Well. That all depends on handsize etc.
Not hard to claw and palm the G pro for many people.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Does anyone have a G Pro that doesn't have a hyper sensitive right mouse button?


Here. My M1 and M2 are near identical and require a tiny bit of pressure to actuate. Never once accidentally clicked either button.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Here. My M1 and M2 are near identical and require a tiny bit of pressure to actuate. Never once accidentally clicked either button.


What does your S/N start with on the bottom of your G Pro? Mine starts with 1629 and it is super sensitive.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> What does your S/N start with on the bottom of your G Pro? Mine starts with 1629 and it is super sensitive.


1629 as well.


----------



## Fragil1ty

I recently received the G403, but I'm not a fan of the overall shape it just feels a little too big for me, so I've ordered a G Pro instead.

What are the current issues w/ the G Pro? Is it just the overly light clicks for some people?


----------



## Saint Chewy

Hmm well Im not sure. I received this one off Amazon. I am really torn on what mouse I want. This mouse is great I feel like like I have more control and can flick with ease. It did take a few days for my hand to adjust to it. But this accidental right click is so annoying.

I have the G403 and I am trying as well and I like how my hand molds to it much easier without any break in period but that mouse makes my hand sweat and the strain relief rattles every so slightly...


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> I recently received the G403, but I'm not a fan of the overall shape it just feels a little too big for me, so I've ordered a G Pro instead.
> 
> What are the current issues w/ the G Pro? Is it just the overly light clicks for some people?


That seems to be the problem with my current G Pro is that the right mouse button is very sensitive. Also with my hand coming from a G502 there was some breaking in time. It made my hand hurt holding it in a palm/claw grip. But after spending a weekend with it, it was very comfortable


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> I recently received the G403, but I'm not a fan of the overall shape it just feels a little too big for me, so I've ordered a G Pro instead.
> 
> What are the current issues w/ the G Pro? Is it just the overly light clicks for some people?


Some people don't like the mouse feet with certain pads (they work great for me on my QCK+), the zowie g-sr in particular seems to come up a lot as feeling scratchy/not smooth. The stiff braided cable issue is a common complaint as well which is easily solved with a mouse bungee or replacing the cable entirely which is what I did. Ceesa's Paracord is highly recommended but not required.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Some people don't like the mouse feet with certain pads (they work great for me on my QCK+), the zowie g-sr in particular seems to come up a lot as feeling scratchy/not smooth. The stiff braided cable issue is a common complaint as well which is easily solved with a mouse bungee or replacing the cable entirely which is what I did. Ceesa's Paracord is highly recommended but not required.


This would ruin the mouse feet though I'm assuming? So you would need to have the spare mouse feet ready before you attempt the new cable installation?


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> This would ruin the mouse feet though I'm assuming? So you would need to have the spare mouse feet ready before you attempt the new cable installation?


You can reuse the mouse feet if you're careful when taking them off. You just use a thin blade to get under them.Only need to take the 2 front ones off.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> I recently received the G403, but I'm not a fan of the overall shape it just feels a little too big for me, so I've ordered a G Pro instead.
> 
> What are the current issues w/ the G Pro? Is it just the overly light clicks for some people?


Ok let's be perfectly honest here. After testing both mice extensively for the past days, despite shape being personal i can say that:

G403 is superior to G pro in every given aspect. Unless one have very small hands or simply small hands and playing with very low sens, G403 has:

- Far better stability
- Alot easier to aim with
- Just as fast as the G pro, despite being alot larger (which to me was really surprising. It could be due to the worthless skates provided with the G pro though which really slows it down)
-The shape with the narrowed down sides is very evident after a while, that it's simply not good in certain conditions which makes a much more forced aim than with the G403. You will miss certain shots you normally wouldn't due to this factor alone.

It's beyond me why Logitech decided to angle the sides the way they did instead of keeping it simple like G1 with straight sides or simply a softer incline. Obviously the reason behind it is to keep the buttom of the mouse as small as possible for faster turns but it's beyond me why they diden't follow e.g Abyssus v.1 sollution where they kept the base tiny without impacting the sides at the same time --> http://i66.tinypic.com/2ic1ik5.png

While G pro is good and you can do well, it's not a natural flow when you play with it. Again, for anyone with medium to large hands, G403 is superior. Everything you thought you did well with the G pro, you can do just as good and even better with the G403 and with much less effort in the process. G pro is imo a bit too heavy as well. Such a mouse should not be over 80g, but rather 75. In any case, G pro is indeed good, but not as good as the hype would suggest.


----------



## Fragil1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Ok let's be perfectly honest here. After testing both mice extensively for the past days, despite shape being personal i can say that:
> 
> G403 is superior to G pro in every given aspect. Unless one have very small hands or simply small hands and playing with very low sens, G403 has:
> 
> - Far better stability
> - Alot easier to aim with
> - Just as fast as the G pro, despite being alot larger (which to me was really surprising. It could be due to the worthless skates provided with the G pro though which really slows it down)
> -The shape with the narrowed down sides is very evident after a while, that it's simply not good in certain conditions which makes a much more forced aim than with the G403. You will miss vertain shots you normally wouldn't due to this factor alone.
> 
> It's beyond me why Logitech decided to angle the sides the way they did instead of keeping it simple like G1 with straight sides or simply a softer incline. Obviously the reason behind it is to keep the buttom of the mouse as small as possible for faster turns but it's beyond me why they diden't follow e.g Abyssus v.1 sollution where they kept the base tiny without impacting the sides at the same time --> http://i66.tinypic.com/2ic1ik5.png
> 
> While G pro is good and you can do well, it's not a natural flow when you play with it. Again, for anyone with medium to large hands, G403 is superior. Everything you thought you did well with the G pro, you can do just as good and even better with the G403 and with much less effort.


Thanks for the long post dude, I really appreciate it.

Are you saying this from a point of view because you have medium/large hands? Are you saying it because you prefer the G403 vs the G Pro or are you being completely subjective? It's just that personally, I think the G403 is just, it's not too big for me (refer to the images below), but it seems that it's not as comfortable because of the size when compared the Zowie EC2-A.

Images:


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Ok let's be perfectly honest here. After testing both mice extensively for the past days, despite shape being personal i can say that:
> 
> G403 is superior to G pro in every given aspect. Unless one have very small hands or simply small hands and playing with very low sens, G403 has:
> 
> - Far better stability
> - Alot easier to aim with
> - Just as fast as the G pro, despite being alot larger (which to me was really surprising. It could be due to the worthless skates provided with the G pro though which really slows it down)
> -The shape with the narrowed down sides is very evident after a while, that it's simply not good in certain conditions which makes a much more forced aim than with the G403. You will miss vertain shots you normally wouldn't due to this factor alone.
> 
> It's beyond me why Logitech decided to angle the sides the way they did instead of keeping it simple like G1 with straight sides or simply a softer incline. Obviously the reason behind it is to keep the buttom of the mouse as small as possible for faster turns but it's beyond me why they diden't follow e.g Abyssus v.1 sollution where they kept the base tiny without impacting the sides at the same time --> http://i66.tinypic.com/2ic1ik5.png
> 
> While G pro is good and you can do well, it's not a natural flow when you play with it. Again, for anyone with medium to large hands, G403 is superior. Everything you thought you did well with the G pro, you can do just as good and even better with the G403 and with much less effort in the process. G pro is imo a bit too heavy as well. Such a mouse should not be over 80g, but rather 75. In any case, G pro is indeed good, but not as good as the hype would suggest.


Do you mind if I ask how long you used the g pro? I ask because almost all of your post seems to be your opinion on what works better for you. I also had issues with the stability of the g pro but I no longer accidentally tilt the mouse after a few days of getting used to it.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> Thanks for the long post dude, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Are you saying this from a point of view because you have medium/large hands? Are you saying it because you prefer the G403 vs the G Pro or are you being completely subjective? It's just that personally, I think the G403 is just, it's not too big for me (refer to the images below), but it seems that it's not as comfortable because of the size when compared the Zowie EC2-A.
> 
> Images:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SrvrI


I have fairly large hands yes, but that is not the reason to why i write the way i do. I love small mice and G pro is not small for me using claw grip and it dosen't give me hand pain like FK1 so the size itself has nothing to do with it. Im very flexible regarding shape, and im all about in-game FPS performance, nothing else. I constantly reached higher Accuracy numbers with the G403 compared to G pro in my "mouse" tests i always do when testing new mice. G403 is indeed quite large from a standard size comparison, but if you look at it stricly in terms of performance, aim, and speed alltogether, it's simply superior to G pro.

I wouldn't hesitate to use G pro over G403 if it wasen't for the fact the inclined sides provide disadvantage from a performance perspective (it also dosen't feel natural to hold). Again if one has small hands, obviously G403 is not the best choice, but again i think for example Fk1 in that particular case is better than G pro if we compare small mice against eachother. Again (G403 vs G pro), we are talking small numbers here, but if one plays competitively, those margins do matter. Let's just say you have to work harder to achieve the same result as G403 with the G pro in certain conditions.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Ok let's be perfectly honest here. After testing both mice extensively for the past days, despite shape being personal i can say that:
> 
> G403 is superior to G pro in every given aspect. Unless one have very small hands or simply small hands and playing with very low sens, G403 has:
> 
> - Far better stability
> - Alot easier to aim with
> - Just as fast as the G pro, despite being alot larger (which to me was really surprising. It could be due to the worthless skates provided with the G pro though which really slows it down)
> -The shape with the narrowed down sides is very evident after a while, that it's simply not good in certain conditions which makes a much more forced aim than with the G403. You will miss certain shots you normally wouldn't due to this factor alone.
> 
> It's beyond me why Logitech decided to angle the sides the way they did instead of keeping it simple like G1 with straight sides or simply a softer incline. Obviously the reason behind it is to keep the buttom of the mouse as small as possible for faster turns but it's beyond me why they diden't follow e.g Abyssus v.1 sollution where they kept the base tiny without impacting the sides at the same time --> http://i66.tinypic.com/2ic1ik5.png


Shape being personal means you can't make these absolute statements. They are true for you and you only. Others will have their own opinion. I for instance can tell you that I like the sides of the Pro because they make it easier to grip and lift it (for me) than other mice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Again, for anyone with medium to large hands, G403 is superior. Everything you thought you did well with the G pro, you can do just as good and even better with the G403 and with much less effort in the process. G pro is imo a bit too heavy as well. Such a mouse should not be over 80g, but rather 75. In any case, G pro is indeed good, but not as good as the hype would suggest.


See above. They are different mice. None is superior to the other in absolute terms. Espeacially not since all the measureable absolute factors (i.e. sensor performance) is identical on both mice. All the rest is personal preference.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how long you used the g pro? I ask because almost all of your post seems to be your opinion on what works better for you. I also had issues with the stability of the g pro but I no longer accidentally tilt the mouse after a few days of getting used to it.


For about 5 days. I'm not the type of guy that needs weeks or months to translate into a new mouse or need more time to make flaws diminish. Ofc everything regarding mouse shapes are personal, there is no denying in that. And again, as i said G pro is good, but not as good as the hype suggested. The inclined sides are bad, there is no denying in that either, and as far as i'm concerned to such degree it's not even debatable. No matter shape, you can always get used to it but in this particular case it provides disadvantage, albeit quite minor.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> I have fairly large hands yes, but that is not the reason to why i write the way i do. I love small mice and G pro is not small for me using claw grip and it dosen't give me hand pain like FK1 so the size itself has nothing to do with it. Im very flexible regarding shape, and im all about in-game FPS performance, nothing else. I constantly reached higher Accuracy numbers with the G403 compared to G pro in my "mouse" tests i always do when testing new mice. G403 is indeed quite large from a standard size comparison, but if you look at it stricly in terms of performance, aim, and speed alltogether, it's simply superior to G pro.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to use G pro over G403 if it wasen't for the fact the inclined sides provide disadvantage from a performance perspective (it also dosen't feel natural to hold). Again if one has small hands, obviously G403 is not the best choice, but again i think for example Fk1 in that particular case is better than G pro if we compare small mice against eachother. Again (G403 vs G pro), we are talking small numbers here, but if one plays competitively, those margins do matter. Let's just say you have to work harder to achieve the same result as G403 with the G pro in certain conditions.


I highly doubt that you used either mouse for long enough to make these tests of yours very fair. Switching back and forth between the 2 after coming from whatever your older mouse was means you couldn't possibly have developed muscle memory with either of the new ones.

Use 1 mouse for a month, and test at the end of the month. then do the same with the other and now we can maybe have a reasonable debate. All of this is assuming that your "test" is somewhat scientific.

edit: In response to your most recent post, I actually like the slanted sides after getting used to them. It makes it easier for me to lift the mouse and maintain my accuracy when I put it back on the desk. So there you go, it is debatable.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Ok let's be perfectly honest here. After testing both mice extensively for the past days, despite shape being personal i can say that:
> 
> G403 is superior to G pro in every given aspect. Unless one have very small hands or simply small hands and playing with very low sens, G403 has:
> 
> - Far better stability
> - Alot easier to aim with
> - Just as fast as the G pro, despite being alot larger (which to me was really surprising. It could be due to the worthless skates provided with the G pro though which really slows it down)
> -The shape with the narrowed down sides is very evident after a while, that it's simply not good in certain conditions which makes a much more forced aim than with the G403. You will miss certain shots you normally wouldn't due to this factor alone.
> 
> It's beyond me why Logitech decided to angle the sides the way they did instead of keeping it simple like G1 with straight sides or simply a softer incline. Obviously the reason behind it is to keep the buttom of the mouse as small as possible for faster turns but it's beyond me why they diden't follow e.g Abyssus v.1 sollution where they kept the base tiny without impacting the sides at the same time --> http://i66.tinypic.com/2ic1ik5.png
> 
> While G pro is good and you can do well, it's not a natural flow when you play with it. Again, for anyone with medium to large hands, G403 is superior. Everything you thought you did well with the G pro, you can do just as good and even better with the G403 and with much less effort in the process. G pro is imo a bit too heavy as well. Such a mouse should not be over 80g, but rather 75. In any case, G pro is indeed good, but not as good as the hype would suggest.


all subjective


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Shape being personal means you can't make these absolute statements. They are true for you and you only. Others will have their own opinion. I for instance can tell you that I like the sides of the Pro because they make it easier to grip and lift it (for me) than other mice.
> See above. They are different mice. None is superior to the other in absolute terms. Espeacially not since all the measureable absolute factors (i.e. sensor performance) is identical on both mice. All the rest is personal preference.


I can and i do and i just did. If you don't agree with me, that is fine. Just as you state, everyone will have their opinion and i've stated mine with 17 years of high competitive FPS experience and nearly 60 mice at my disposal. I answered Fragil1ty from my take of the comparison, one can take it or leave it. Tell him why G pro is the best mouse on the market or similar, and he can then make up his mind. The inclined sides of G pro is **** and was taken too far by Logitech "imo", to such extent it came out a bit worse than it should have ("my opinion").


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Ok let's be perfectly honest here. After testing both mice extensively for the past days, despite shape being personal i can say that:
> 
> G403 is superior to G pro in every given aspect. Unless one have very small hands or simply small hands and playing with very low sens, G403 has:
> 
> [...]


You are overlooking people using finger-tip grip. Those can have large hands and might still want a small mouse. A large or high butt on a mouse gets in the way when trying to pull the mouse towards you with just the fingers.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You are overlooking people using finger-tip grip. Those can have large hands and might still want a small mouse. A large or high butt on a mouse gets in the way when trying to pull the mouse towards you with just the fingers.


I agree, my mistake. For fingertip G pro would indeed be good and i actually tried it using fingertip and it felt alot more natural. For claw and palm however, i would not recommend it over other similar mice on the market for reasons stated (again my "opinion" lol







").


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> I highly doubt that you used either mouse for long enough to make these tests of yours very fair. Switching back and forth between the 2 after coming from whatever your older mouse was means you couldn't possibly have developed muscle memory with either of the new ones.
> 
> Use 1 mouse for a month, and test at the end of the month. then do the same with the other and now we can maybe have a reasonable debate. All of this is assuming that your "test" is somewhat scientific.
> 
> edit: In response to your most recent post, I actually like the slanted sides after getting used to them. It makes it easier for me to lift the mouse and maintain my accuracy when I put it back on the desk. So there you go, it is debatable.


Don't assume things about others adaption to new hardware just because you don't. There is no reason for me to lie, neither is it a reason for you to believe me. Let's leave it at that. Regarding your edit: Thats great, but then again the story dosen't tell at what level you are as a player in order to judge your accuracy. There was never a denial regarding it's lifting potential with the over extended inclined sides, but rather the disadvantage it provides in fast paced scenarios using mainly clawgrip/palmgrip. Again, not to upset certain individuals "my opinion". Don't get me wrong, G pro is great and we are talking margins here, but it dosen't quite live up to the hype and it's not as verstile as previous mice in the G series of the same model "my opinion".


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Ok let's be perfectly honest here. After testing both mice extensively for the past days, despite shape being personal i can say that:
> 
> G403 is superior to G pro in every given aspect. Unless one have very small hands or simply small hands and playing with very low sens, G403 has:
> 
> - Far better stability
> - Alot easier to aim with
> - Just as fast as the G pro, despite being alot larger (which to me was really surprising. It could be due to the worthless skates provided with the G pro though which really slows it down)
> -The shape with the narrowed down sides is very evident after a while, that it's simply not good in certain conditions which makes a much more forced aim than with the G403. You will miss certain shots you normally wouldn't due to this factor alone.
> 
> It's beyond me why Logitech decided to angle the sides the way they did instead of keeping it simple like G1 with straight sides or simply a softer incline. Obviously the reason behind it is to keep the buttom of the mouse as small as possible for faster turns but it's beyond me why they diden't follow e.g Abyssus v.1 sollution where they kept the base tiny without impacting the sides at the same time --> http://i66.tinypic.com/2ic1ik5.png
> 
> While G pro is good and you can do well, it's not a natural flow when you play with it. Again, for anyone with medium to large hands, G403 is superior. Everything you thought you did well with the G pro, you can do just as good and even better with the G403 and with much less effort in the process. G pro is imo a bit too heavy as well. Such a mouse should not be over 80g, but rather 75. In any case, G pro is indeed good, but not as good as the hype would suggest.


Mice aren't absolute. Some like this, some like that. I ordered both mice and ended up returning the G403 because I aimed better with the G Pro for what it's worth.


----------



## Sencha

I'm going to give this mouse another good go over the weekend!


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Mice aren't absolute. Some like this, some like that. I ordered both mice and ended up returning the G403 because I aimed better with the G Pro for what it's worth.


I'm aware of that. Again i stated my opinion answering a guy who wondered. It might have come out as an absolute statement, but it is indeed my opinion and nothing else.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fragil1ty*
> 
> I recently received the G403, but I'm not a fan of the overall shape it just feels a little too big for me, so I've ordered a G Pro instead.
> 
> What are the current issues w/ the G Pro? Is it just the overly light clicks for some people?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's be perfectly honest here. After testing both mice extensively for the past days, despite shape being personal i can say that:
> 
> G403 is superior to G pro in every given aspect. Unless one have very small hands or simply small hands and playing with very low sens, G403 has:
> 
> - Far better stability
> - Alot easier to aim with
> - Just as fast as the G pro, despite being alot larger (which to me was really surprising. It could be due to the worthless skates provided with the G pro though which really slows it down)
> -The shape with the narrowed down sides is very evident after a while, that it's simply not good in certain conditions which makes a much more forced aim than with the G403. You will miss certain shots you normally wouldn't due to this factor alone.
> 
> It's beyond me why Logitech decided to angle the sides the way they did instead of keeping it simple like G1 with straight sides or simply a softer incline. Obviously the reason behind it is to keep the buttom of the mouse as small as possible for faster turns but it's beyond me why they diden't follow e.g Abyssus v.1 sollution where they kept the base tiny without impacting the sides at the same time --> http://i66.tinypic.com/2ic1ik5.png
> 
> While G pro is good and you can do well, it's not a natural flow when you play with it. Again, for anyone with medium to large hands, G403 is superior. Everything you thought you did well with the G pro, you can do just as good and even better with the G403 and with much less effort in the process. G pro is imo a bit too heavy as well. Such a mouse should not be over 80g, but rather 75. In any case, G pro is indeed good, but not as good as the hype would suggest.
Click to expand...

We are all different, my opinions about G403 and G pro:
I got 19x10cm hands, and the G403 is 100% vaporware for me, why?
Because its way to bulky/fat.

No matter what I do its just to big, I have a hard time doing swipes with it, even harder doing fast flicks up and down (which is the worst part of it)
Glide is the same for me with G403 and G pro, both suck, both glide equally.
G pro is faster for me since I can flick it much much easier.
I am a fast-mid sens user as well, 30cm/360.
Relaxed claw grip.

I do agree that I would prefer straighter sides rather then the slope, also some better material would be preferable for me because the plastic is slippery for me (this does get better with time usually though but annoying non the less)

I would class my hands as medium, and I cannot do anything better with G403 over G pro, rather its horrible in everything except casual windows work where the G403 is comfortable to rest my palm on.


----------



## syrell

I play since 15 year with the same mouse shape- I will not switch until the mouse totally break, I put the pmw3366 sensor into my mouse







.
my g pro is refunded!


----------



## thedarkcow64

How's the pickup and flick factor of the G Pro and how does it compare to the Nixeus Revel?


----------



## Diogenes5

Just got my Logitech G Pro in today. Here are my thoughts.

I have owned many mice with the Zowie FK, Zowie FK1, Logitech G9x, Razer Deathadder BE, and CM Storm Spawn being my main drivers over the last 5 years. I have many others but returned most of them. I actually alternate usage between my main mouse and a Roccat Tyon because I need a mouse with more buttons for productivity as well as MMO's. My grip is fingertip/claw. I am coming from a Zowie FK1 as my main driver.

I owned a logitech g303 as a backup mouse for a while but I could never use it for more than 20 minutes because it's harsh edges would cramp my hands. This mouse has almost the exact same feel minus the sharp (IMHO completely nonsensical) kink. I am liking the feel but am not yet in love. The sides of the mouse are convex so the footprint of the mouse is very small. That makes it less stable in terms of click stability. However, the clicks are so soft (yet still tactile) that it compensates for it well. I was using a self-modified Zowie FK1 (with Japanese Omron D2F-01F switches) and like the small size and profile but also the relatively wide base which made the mouse more stable. However, the Zowie needed it because the original switches are super-stiff and even with the Japanese Omrons, require more actuation force than the Logitech G Gaming Pro. Also the weight distribution of the Zowie FK1 is more evenly distributed, making it seem heavier than just the actual 5gram difference between it and the Logitech G Gaming Pro (the Zowie is heavier). The center of gravity of the Zowie FK1 is closer to the mousepad whereas the Logitech G Gaming Pro seems to have a center of gravity higher off the table that is about equidistant from my fingers.

I feel like I went from a BMW in terms of handling to an F1 Car. Movement is very light and precise, but I am not use to the small footprint yet. I think I will probably get use to it and the mouse might become perfect. It takes some acclimation. On a technical level, thise mouse is perfect. The clicks are perfect and light and the sensor is wonderful. I am happy not to have to use 400/800/1600/3200 fixed DPI steps of the Avago 3310 anymore. I got use to 1600 but 2000 fits the DPI of my screen better.

So far the Logitech G Gaming Pro is living up to the hype.


----------



## thedarkcow64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Just got my Logitech G Pro in today. Here are my thoughts.
> 
> I have owned many mice with the Zowie FK, Zowie FK1, Logitech G9x, Razer Deathadder BE, and CM Storm Spawn being my main drivers over the last 5 years. I have many others but returned most of them. I actually alternate usage between my main mouse and a Roccat Tyon because I need a mouse with more buttons for productivity as well as MMO's. My grip is fingertip/claw. I am coming from a Zowie FK1 as my main driver.
> 
> I owned a logitech g303 as a backup mouse for a while but I could never use it for more than 20 minutes because it's harsh edges would cramp my hands. This mouse has almost the exact same feel minus the sharp (IMHO completely nonsensical) kink. I am liking the feel but am not yet in love. The sides of the mouse are convex so the footprint of the mouse is very small. That makes it less stable in terms of click stability. However, the clicks are so soft (yet still tactile) that it compensates for it well. I was using a self-modified Zowie FK1 (with Japanese Omron D2F-01F switches) and like the small size and profile but also the relatively wide base which made the mouse more stable. However, the Zowie needed it because the original switches are super-stiff and even with the Japanese Omrons, require more actuation force than the Logitech G Gaming Pro. Also the weight distribution of the Zowie FK1 is more evenly distributed, making it seem heavier than just the actual 5gram difference between it and the Logitech G Gaming Pro (the Zowie is heavier). The center of gravity of the Zowie FK1 is closer to the mousepad whereas the Logitech G Gaming Pro seems to have a center of gravity higher off the table that is about equidistant from my fingers.
> 
> I feel like I went from a BMW in terms of handling to an F1 Car. Movement is very light and precise, but I am not use to the small footprint yet. I think I will probably get use to it and the mouse might become perfect. It takes some acclimation. On a technical level, thise mouse is perfect. The clicks are perfect and light and the sensor is wonderful. I am happy not to have to use 400/800/1600/3200 fixed DPI steps of the Avago 3310 anymore. I got use to 1600 but 2000 fits the DPI of my screen better.
> 
> So far the Logitech G Gaming Pro is living up to the hype.


Does the G Pro feel like a lightweight G9x? If it does i'm completely freaking sold.
It looks like it has the shape of a Precision Grip G9x or Shell-Less G9x, does it feel like it?


----------



## SynergyCB

Not sure if you guys live near a Fry's Electronics store, but if you do, my store had the G Pro on display to try out. So if your worried about the shape and you live near a Fry's store, I recommend going to the store and trying out the mouse yourself.


----------



## thedarkcow64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Not sure if you guys live near a Fry's Electronics store, but if you do, my store had the G Pro on display to try out. So if your worried about the shape and you live near a Fry's store, I recommend going to the store and trying out the mouse yourself.


I'm going to Fry's this morning to pick it up, had no idea they had it on display awesome.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkcow64*
> 
> I'm going to Fry's this morning to pick it up, had no idea they had it on display awesome.


Not sure if every store does, but my Frys in City of Industry, CA had it on display. Sadly didnt have the G403 on display. Interested in that mouse, but not sure if I'll enjoy the shape.


----------



## gene-z

Man, I can't get use to this mouse at all. I've been trying the past few days, but I constantly tip this thing to one side. Am I crazy, or is anyone else experiencing this? I feel like I'm focusing way too much on keeping it flat than aiming. Also, the side buttons are terribly placed. When you squeeze the mouse to lift it, you click the side buttons! You have to keep your thumb way at the bottom to avoid clicking the side buttons when lifting and it doesn't feel like a natural grip.

Going to be honest, this thing is pretty badly designed, at least for my hand. The G100S shape was perfect, I don't know why the hell they changed it. Even the coating on the G100S is better. The G PRO is way too soft and dry in comparison. And the cheap ass cable on the G100S is also better. And call me crazy, but the clicks on the 100S also feel better. The clicks on the PRO are WAY too light, while the g100s feel perfect.

This thing was way over hyped. It's a decent mouse, but not the end game god tier mouse everyone thought it would be.

Anyone know if we can swap the G Pro internals into the G100S? I'm most likely going to return mine.


----------



## Melan

No. Mechanical encoder alone makes this pretty much impossible.


----------



## SynergyCB

I guess everyone is just different. Some people love the shape, some people hate it. Some hate the coating and some like it. IMO, this mouse is almost perfect. Just wish the mouse was around 120cm long instead of 116cm and also wish the scrollwheel click wasnt so stiff. Rubber cable would be nice, but not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Argowashi

Just tried using a tense fingertip grip holding the mouse tightly and it's almost as if the G Pro was created for this grip specifically. I feel like my aim is way better but unfortunately it starts hurting my hand and wrist after 10 minutes of playing lol. Decisions.


----------



## john88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thedarkcow64*
> 
> I'm going to Fry's this morning to pick it up, had no idea they had it on display awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if every store does, but my Frys in City of Industry, CA had it on display. Sadly didnt have the G403 on display. Interested in that mouse, but not sure if I'll enjoy the shape.
Click to expand...

I go to the same Frys as you haha.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Just tried using a tense fingertip grip holding the mouse tightly and it's almost as if the G Pro was created for this grip specifically. I feel like my aim is way better but unfortunately it starts hurting my hand and wrist after 10 minutes of playing lol. Decisions.


If the mouse is causing you pain after such a short amount of time then it's not a hard decision to make.The selection of 3360/3366 mice is growing so you should be able to find something else.


----------



## Nilizum

I just got this mouse, and it has extremely low click latency. I can easily score 143ms average on human benchmark compared to the 160+ms newmen gx1 pro i've been using for a while (it's at least 20ms faster which is a pretty big deal). Really great sensor position at 59mm.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> If the mouse is causing you pain after such a short amount of time then it's not a hard decision to make.The selection of 3360/3366 mice is growing so you should be able to find something else.


No it's just that one particular grip that causes me pain. I don't really use it though.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> For about 5 days. I'm not the type of guy that needs weeks or months to translate into a new mouse or need more time to make flaws diminish. Ofc everything regarding mouse shapes are personal, there is no denying in that. And again, as i said G pro is good, but not as good as the hype suggested. *The inclined sides are bad, there is no denying in that either*, and as far as i'm concerned to such degree it's not even debatable. No matter shape, you can always get used to it but in this particular case it provides disadvantage, albeit quite minor.


Well everything is debatable and the sides are very good for me. I wouldn't change them if I could.

It's all simply preference, especially with something that is so varied like grips because we all have different hands and different ways of holding mice. Especially if you look at just the people that post here (so a rather small group of gamers) you get so many people who change their mice in tiny ways (layers of grip tape, remove edges, change feet) to make them fit that you will always have people liking on shape over the other no matter what. If the sides were straight on the G Pro there would be people saying they want them \__/ or others saying they want (__) etc.

Btw I hate talking about shape in reviews because there is so much bias and preference in it that whatever you do to describe it the result will never be good enough. People need to get a hands on for themselves to judge a shape. Still arguably shape is the most important factor, so you have to try to cover it somehow properly.


----------



## khaine1711

Mine got delivered today. Overall I like the shape (though not as much as the sensei/za shape) and the material. Button and scroll wheel are ok-ish. My RMB seems slightly lighter than the LMB, but nothing significant

My biggest surprise is that the mouse seems quite heavy/dense despite the weight. If I had to put it into words, the G Pro concentrate most of its weight near the sensor position while the Dm1 Pro s/Za13 distributes the weight evenly.

Still I have to say this is the first mouse from Logitech that I like shape-wise


----------



## SynergyCB

After using the G Pro for the past 2-3 weeks, I decided to use my EC2-A for a few hours. I realized that the EC2 shape is so perfect for me, but I also enjoy using the G Pro. Now I'm not sure which mouse to use because I enjoy both. While I hate the coating and side buttons of the EC2, I may switch back to it just because of the ergonomic shape. G Pro is still a fantastic mouse though.


----------



## BobBobFSGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khaine1711*
> 
> Mine got delivered today. Overall I like the shape (though not as much as the sensei/za shape) and the material. Button and scroll wheel are ok-ish. My RMB seems slightly lighter than the LMB, but nothing significant
> 
> My biggest surprise is that the mouse seems quite heavy/dense despite the weight. If I had to put it into words, the G Pro concentrate most of its weight near the sensor position while the Dm1 Pro s/Za13 distributes the weight evenly.
> 
> Still I have to say this is the first mouse from Logitech that I like shape-wise


What's your hand size? That's quite the variety of shapes/sizes. I tried to get used to the Avior and G900 before, but they both were simply too big for my 17cm/10cm hands - always ended up holding both tilted to the side.

Sad that there aren't that many quality small mice, especially with the 3366/3360. Even though i'm on the G100S now, i'm not sure i'm going to upgrade to the G Pro - no problems with the egg shape, but it's nothing special - simply put just meh. I'd only get the G Pro for the Logi's low click debouncing/hardware/firmware + side buttons are cool to have too. And even then, not sure if worth it, maybe only on the sale.

Is that Duck Eagle? That switches did you put inside?


----------



## khaine1711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobBobFSGG*
> 
> What's your hand size? That's quite the variety of shapes/sizes. I tried to get used to the Avior and G900 before, but they both were simply too big for my 17cm/10cm hands - always ended up holding both tilted to the side.
> 
> Sad that there aren't that many quality small mice, especially with the 3366/3360. Even though i'm on the G100S now, i'm not sure i'm going to upgrade to the G Pro - no problems with the egg shape, but it's nothing special - simply put just meh. I'd only get the G Pro for the Logi's low click debouncing/hardware/firmware + side buttons are cool to have too. And even then, not sure if worth it, maybe only on the sale.
> 
> Is that Duck Eagle? That switches did you put inside?


I'm also about 17cm/10cm. The G900 feels a bit big for me but I could manage - didn't like the buttons though (lmb/rmb a bit too stiff). The Mionix is Castor - fit my hand quite ok but the waist is kinda fat. The Zowie ZA13 was perfect for my hands, but the stiff button turn me off - that and no 3360/3366. I think my palm/hand is quite strong as I could handle the rival 700 without much trouble. Still I prefer small and lightweight mice







. Too early to say but I'm pondering between the Dm1 Pro S and the G Pro. Logi feels much nicer quality wise but I really like the sensei-shape of the DM1

Yes it's an Eagle with cherry mx black + gateron translucent cover + 62g spring.


----------



## SynergyCB

Hopefully Logitech is planning on making a true G400s successor. Loved the shape of that mouse. G400s with updated buttons, sensor, and hopefully NO braided cable would be awesome. One can dream


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Hopefully Logitech is planning on making a true G400s successor. Loved the shape of that mouse. G400s with updated buttons, sensor, and hopefully NO braided cable would be awesome. One can dream


http://gaming.logitech.com/da-dk/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> http://gaming.logitech.com/da-dk/product/g403-prodigy-wired-gaming-mouse


IDK, the G403 reminds me more of the Zowie EC1 than the G400s. If this is their G400s replacement, then I'll be a little disappointed.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> IDK, the G403 reminds me more of the Zowie EC1 than the G400s. If this is their G400s replacement, then I'll be a little disappointed.


I have both the G403 and th EC1-A. The G403 has a narrower grip and is more like an EC1-A that's on a diet (slightly smaller). Yet, they both have very different feels to them when gripping them. The EC1-A (and EC2-A) are just sorta bulky ergo mice with cheap flimsy side buttons.


----------



## SynergyCB

One thing I liked about the G400s was the lip on the right side of the mouse. Similar to what the Zowie ZA mice have. Made it easy to lift up the mouse.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> One thing I liked about the G400s was the lip on the right side of the mouse. Similar to what the Zowie ZA mice have. Made it easy to lift of the mouse.


That lip was why a lot of people also hated the mouse. Many use their ring finger to grip, not just lay it up there dead like Ino.


----------



## Demi9OD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> That lip was why a lot of people also hated the mouse. Many use their ring finger to grip, not just lay it up there dead like Ino.


Get out of here with that 1/2/2 crap. 1/3/1 dead ring lip rest 4 life.


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> After using the G Pro for the past 2-3 weeks, I decided to use my EC2-A for a few hours. I realized that the EC2 shape is so perfect for me, but I also enjoy using the G Pro. Now I'm not sure which mouse to use because I enjoy both. While I hate the coating and side buttons of the EC2, I may switch back to it just because of the ergonomic shape. G Pro is still a fantastic mouse though.


exact the same thing for me. im going back and forward, the only problem really i have with the g pro atm is misslicking rmb after fast 180 movement

ec2-a got to slow clicks and g pro to fast


----------



## thompax

And i dont dare to buy g403 cus of rattling mousewheel and its closer to the ec1-a then ec2-a


----------



## Diogenes5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Just got my Logitech G Pro in today. Here are my thoughts.
> 
> I have owned many mice with the Zowie FK, Zowie FK1, Logitech G9x, Razer Deathadder BE, and CM Storm Spawn being my main drivers over the last 5 years. I have many others but returned most of them. I actually alternate usage between my main mouse and a Roccat Tyon because I need a mouse with more buttons for productivity as well as MMO's. My grip is fingertip/claw. I am coming from a Zowie FK1 as my main driver.
> 
> I owned a logitech g303 as a backup mouse for a while but I could never use it for more than 20 minutes because it's harsh edges would cramp my hands. This mouse has almost the exact same feel minus the sharp (IMHO completely nonsensical) kink. I am liking the feel but am not yet in love. The sides of the mouse are convex so the footprint of the mouse is very small. That makes it less stable in terms of click stability. However, the clicks are so soft (yet still tactile) that it compensates for it well. I was using a self-modified Zowie FK1 (with Japanese Omron D2F-01F switches) and like the small size and profile but also the relatively wide base which made the mouse more stable. However, the Zowie needed it because the original switches are super-stiff and even with the Japanese Omrons, require more actuation force than the Logitech G Gaming Pro. Also the weight distribution of the Zowie FK1 is more evenly distributed, making it seem heavier than just the actual 5gram difference between it and the Logitech G Gaming Pro (the Zowie is heavier). The center of gravity of the Zowie FK1 is closer to the mousepad whereas the Logitech G Gaming Pro seems to have a center of gravity higher off the table that is about equidistant from my fingers.
> 
> I feel like I went from a BMW in terms of handling to an F1 Car. Movement is very light and precise, but I am not use to the small footprint yet. I think I will probably get use to it and the mouse might become perfect. It takes some acclimation. On a technical level, thise mouse is perfect. The clicks are perfect and light and the sensor is wonderful. I am happy not to have to use 400/800/1600/3200 fixed DPI steps of the Avago 3310 anymore. I got use to 1600 but 2000 fits the DPI of my screen better.
> 
> So far the Logitech G Gaming Pro is living up to the hype.


After playing with it for a while, I am still highly ambivalent. If you grip the sides, the mouse is uncomfortable for me when using at length. I think a lot of people's issues can be somewhat mitigated by the fact that *you can press the 2 main mouse buttons without having to stabilize the mouse by holding it on its sides.* The buttons require so little actuation force that this is doable without the mouse moving, it just takes some training. This has helped me with both improving control and also with cramping with using the mouse at length.

At this point, I may try out the g403 and see if it's better. I prefer a shape slightly smaller than the EC2 (which is why I own the Zowie FK1) so the G403 being a little large is putting me off.


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> At this point, I may try out the g403 and see if it's better. I prefer a shape slightly smaller than the EC2 (which is why I own the Zowie FK1) so the G403 being a little large is putting me off.


Fk1 is a large mouse and ec2-a is a medium mouse..


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> After playing with it for a while, I am still highly ambivalent. If you grip the sides, the mouse is uncomfortable for me when using at length. I think a lot of people's issues can be somewhat mitigated by the fact that *you can press the 2 main mouse buttons without having to stabilize the mouse by holding it on its sides.* The buttons require so little actuation force that this is doable without the mouse moving, it just takes some training. This has helped me with both improving control and also with cramping with using the mouse at length.
> 
> At this point, I may try out the g403 and see if it's better. I prefer a shape slightly smaller than the EC2 (which is why I own the Zowie FK1) so the G403 being a little large is putting me off.


It might be the sides of the mouse. I have bigger hands and when my hands are dry it is hard to grip it, so i tense up (since the mouse is really narrow) . This then ends up in my forearm and hands starting to hurt. Since everything other than the shape is perfect(apart from the cable, but that one is tolerable ) i will order the G403 to see if it fits my big hands better (and works for my clawgrip).

Kinda sucks since i really like ambi mice more than ergonomic and i like small mice. But being comfortable is the most important factor for me when it comes to performing at my absolute best. Worst part scenario is, i will have to use the g403 over the G Pro in a palmgrip, while having a good as new G pro in the closet(8 days already and no one answered my ticked at logitech).


----------



## Ickz

Got my second pro from Amazon because my first had a weird loose/gritty feeling when scrolling. Main buttons feel the same, but the side buttons have huge travel again like my original one from Logitech. Scrollwheel feels better, though (I still consider the scroll button to be unusable for gaming purposes, though). I can press the side buttons almost completely inside the shell whereas on my other one with the good no-travel buttons, they always stick out. Out of three mice, they all feel different. How can Logitech's build quality be this bad? Got so frustrated I dug out my old first-gen FK1 and am using that since I'm currently playing something where I need to be using the scroll button a lot.


----------



## SynergyCB

Patiently waiting for Hyperglide to make G Pro mouse feet. Hopefully the glide becomes really smooth.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> It might be the sides of the mouse. I have bigger hands and when my hands are dry it is hard to grip it, so i tense up (since the mouse is really narrow) . This then ends up in my forearm and hands starting to hurt. Since everything other than the shape is perfect(apart from the cable, but that one is tolerable ) i will order the G403 to see if it fits my big hands better (and works for my clawgrip).
> 
> Kinda sucks since i really like ambi mice more than ergonomic and i like small mice. But being comfortable is the most important factor for me when it comes to performing at my absolute best. Worst part scenario is, i will have to use the g403 over the G Pro in a palmgrip, while having a good as new G pro in the closet(8 days already and no one answered my ticked at logitech).


My recent experience with Logitech took 2 weeks to finally get a response. I was able to return my G Pro and G403 right away once they acknowledged my ticket. Have you tried using the Live Chat feature?


----------



## nillington

So we had a G Pro come into our Best Buy today, I decided to grab it and give it a try. For reference, I'm currently using a Nixeus Revel, I've previously used a Roccat KPM, Logitech g303, and Zowie EC2-A.

Of all those mice, the G Pro is objectively the best I've ever used. It feels exactly how a mouse should feel. Clicks are perfect, side buttons are perfect, scroll wheel is perfect, sensor is perfect, glide is perfect, and it looks good. The rounded sides are a bit off-putting at first, but didn't bother me in actual use.

This mouse is objectively flawless. Subjectively though, I prefer the way the Revel fills my hand a bit more.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nillington*
> 
> Of all those mice, the G Pro is objectively the best I've ever used. It feels exactly how a mouse should feel. Clicks are perfect, side buttons are perfect, scroll wheel is perfect, sensor is perfect, glide is perfect, and it looks good.


That is how I feel about my G403 but am willing to wait for the G Pro to arrive in my 3rd World







.


----------



## Poopsticker

I've become so accustomed to the G303's shape that the G Pro's shape doesn't feel as comfortable for me, even after using it for about 2 weeks









I think I'd prefer if the G Pro was just a bit bigger overall.


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Well everything is debatable and the sides are very good for me. I wouldn't change them if I could.
> 
> It's all simply preference, especially with something that is so varied like grips because we all have different hands and different ways of holding mice. Especially if you look at just the people that post here (so a rather small group of gamers) you get so many people who change their mice in tiny ways (layers of grip tape, remove edges, change feet) to make them fit that you will always have people liking on shape over the other no matter what. If the sides were straight on the G Pro there would be people saying they want them \__/ or others saying they want (__) etc.
> 
> Btw I hate talking about shape in reviews because there is so much bias and preference in it that whatever you do to describe it the result will never be good enough. People need to get a hands on for themselves to judge a shape. Still arguably shape is the most important factor, so you have to try to cover it somehow properly.


It is and i agree with everything you said. I'm fully aware of the personal preference of mice (and it's completely justified when talking mouse shape), but at the same time i feel, even if i do it in an expressful way (saying things straight up that obviously stick in certain people's eyes in here, despite being an opinion of mine), that the sides on Logitech G pro was taken too far in a way that i feel it provides more negative outcome than positive in terms of stability, precision and capability when playing fast paced shooters. In my firm opinion, i believe Logitech did a mistake having \__/ that went too far (instead of taking ideas of e.g Abyssus v.1 if their firm idea was to have a small base frame).

That being said, it is still a very good mouse regardless, but it did not match the hype and that might just be the cause to why a debate about it arose in the first place, and why people are so sensitive when saying certain things are crap/bad from one's own perspective. Despite it's flaws (Sides, too heavy, too low lift off distance, bad skates, a bit too sensitive M1/M2) i would still give it a 3.8-4 out of 5.


----------



## Shogoki

I'd like to try a G Pro. Just to put my hands on one to see if the shape suits me better than my G303. I'm french and nearly everything in stores is on shelves, you very rarely see mice and keyboards exposed for everyone to try.


----------



## Pragmatist

@Khaine

The G Pro feels heavier than the G403 to me and other mice that also should be heavier. Still a great mouse, but I don't like the side buttons. They're too thin and not tactile enough imo.


----------



## raisethe3

Anyone done a comparison with this mouse to the G403. I had the chance to feel and play around with them at my store, but not demo since they weren't connected to actual computers. Just only to touch and feel. The G403 has a higher arc bump to me. While the Pro is light, small, and low arc hump. Its really tough for me to decide, because it really comes down to just these two. Also, what's surprising is that they are both priced the same at my stores ($69.99). So tough decision for me. I am fingertip/claw if you must know.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Anyone done a comparison with this mouse to the G403. I had the chance to feel and play around with them at my store, but not demo since they weren't connected to actual computers. Just only to touch and feel. The G403 has a higher arc bump to me. While the Pro is light, small, and low arc hump. Its really tough for me to decide, because it really comes down to just these two. Also, what's surprising is that they are both priced the same at my stores ($69.99). So tough decision for me. I am fingertip/claw if you must know.


I returned my G Pro (mainly because the M1/M2 buttons were so hyper sensitive that they should've named my copy the G Pro-Misclicks). The G403 is my main right now. The G Pro has (__) shaped sides and my hand doesn't get sweaty much which made gripping such a small mouse sort've a challenge. The G403 feels like your basic run of the mill ergo mouse only that the sensor is slightly angled towards the index finger and it personally took me time to adjust my aim because of that. Aside from that, if you can get a copy without any scroll wheel rattle or questionable button quality, both of them are great. I claw grip so both mice were great for me. It's all up to you. Also, note that Razer just released their new DeathAdder which they're advertising as "the best sensor in the world'. That mouse is also $69.99


----------



## Karz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Anyone done a comparison with this mouse to the G403. I had the chance to feel and play around with them at my store, but not demo since they weren't connected to actual computers. Just only to touch and feel. The G403 has a higher arc bump to me. While the Pro is light, small, and low arc hump. Its really tough for me to decide, because it really comes down to just these two. Also, what's surprising is that they are both priced the same at my stores ($69.99). So tough decision for me. I am fingertip/claw if you must know.


G403 is better in every way. Just as fast if not faster, despite being bigger. Easier to aim with, feels lighter and more natural feeling. Only the size will restrict you from going G403 over G pro.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> G403 is better in every way. Just as fast if not faster, despite being bigger. Easier to aim with, feels lighter and more natural feeling. Only the size will restrict you from going G403 over G pro.


Feel like you should specify that those are opinions and not facts.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Anyone done a comparison with this mouse to the G403. I had the chance to feel and play around with them at my store, but not demo since they weren't connected to actual computers. Just only to touch and feel. The G403 has a higher arc bump to me. While the Pro is light, small, and low arc hump. Its really tough for me to decide, because it really comes down to just these two. Also, what's surprising is that they are both priced the same at my stores ($69.99). So tough decision for me. I am fingertip/claw if you must know.


Vid here comparing the two mice: https://youtu.be/X75euf_y4d0

Very informative. Guy reviewing the mice likes the G Pro more than G403.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I returned my G Pro (mainly because the M1/M2 buttons were so hyper sensitive that they should've named my copy the G Pro-Misclicks). The G403 is my main right now. The G Pro has (__) shaped sides and my hand doesn't get sweaty much which made gripping such a small mouse sort've a challenge. The G403 feels like your basic run of the mill ergo mouse only that the sensor is slightly angled towards the index finger and it personally took me time to adjust my aim because of that. Aside from that, if you can get a copy without any scroll wheel rattle or questionable button quality, both of them are great. I claw grip so both mice were great for me. It's all up to you. Also, note that Razer just released their new DeathAdder which they're advertising as "the best sensor in the world'. That mouse is also $69.99


Yeah, Thanks for that tip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> G403 is better in every way. Just as fast if not faster, despite being bigger. Easier to aim with, feels lighter and more natural feeling. Only the size will restrict you from going G403 over G pro.


The G403 feels bigger and wider. I think the deciding factor for me the hump of the mouse. I like low hump. Honestly, I feel like both are very good choices either way. Its just that the store didn't have it for demo connected to the computer so that I could get an actual feel of it. Only that I had to take it out of the box and play/feel around just to get a sense of idea of each product.


----------



## m0uz

This Karz guy stated this in another thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karz*
> 
> Hmm, no idea why you feel that way. The 3310 sensor in Fk1 is very responsive and probably one of the more raw mouse feelings out there in comparison. Mine dosen't lag at all.


No mention of an opinion

[Edited]


----------



## Saint Chewy

Does anyone know how much force it takes to actuate the main switches on both the G Pro and the G403?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Does anyone know how much force it takes to actuate the main switches on both the G Pro and the G403?


A few people here measured theirs but I don't remember which pages they were on lol.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> A few people here measured theirs but I don't remember which pages they were on lol.


Yeah I tried searching but didnt really see anything.


----------



## Nivity

I actually kinda miss the G pro now when I sent mine back (bad mouse button)
Still awaiting return for my G403.

I guess I will try and buy another G pro and hope that the stupid buttons are good this time.
I want to buy it from logitech again because of the 25% discount over stores, but if I get another bad one I will regret it


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I actually kinda miss the G pro now when I sent mine back (bad mouse button)
> Still awaiting return for my G403.
> 
> I guess I will try and buy another G pro and hope that the stupid buttons are good this time.
> I want to buy it from logitech again because of the 25% discount over stores, but if I get another bad one I will regret it


Not likely !! Gl


----------



## Zelo

What are the default dpi steps on this mouse? (no software)


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> What are the default dpi steps on this mouse? (no software)


I think it was 400, 800, 1600, 3200.

If you don't know about how the newer Logitech mice work: you don't need to keep the software running to have your own custom settings. You need to use the software just once if you don't like the DPI steps and can then remove it. The mouse saves your settings and does all the actual work to apply them. The mouse can even do keyboard macros without the software.


----------



## thompax

i can recommend xtrfy xtp1 with logitech g pro.. the only pad g pro floats like a jet fighter with (you dont feel the mouse pads at all)
warning: its fast as hell! but its washable and that is kinda nice


----------



## Watsyurdeal

I ended up tooking mine back, I wouldn't use for anything but playing around, for serious play or daily driver I would just rather have my G403, and I would never get as much money selling it as I would for a simple refund.


----------



## Zelo

I actually picked the G Pro over the g403 because I like the smaller shape better. I do like the rubberized sides of the g403 though. My previous mouse was a CM storm spawn, it's hard leaving that shape behind but the spring buttons on the G Pro are great.


----------



## gene-z

I just started the return for mine. I'm so upset, as I was so pumped for this mouse. I can't stand how the sides are slanted inwards, as it forces me to bend my thumb to get a good hold and use a claw grip on the side, which reminds me exactly of the G303 with the horizontal angles, lol. They took the terrible horizontal angles of the G303 and converted them to vertical angles, G f'n G, Logitech angle masters! If I try to lay my thumb flat, it only makes contact with a tiny portion of my thumb, which again, forces me to squeeze it. After a while, my thumb joint starts to hurt with this, opposed to the G100S where my thumb rests comfortably and flat.


----------



## Alya

I usually avoid returning mice, because I'll dislike it when I first get it, then I'll give it another shot and actually really enjoy it which is what happened with the G100s. I should whip out the mice I stopped using and give them another shot, maybe I'll find the next love of mine is probably already in my own collection (by this I mean I'll probably go back to my Kinzu v1 if the EC2-A I got for el cheapo prices isn't good enough for me.)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I usually avoid returning mice, because I'll dislike it when I first get it, then I'll give it another shot and actually really enjoy it which is what happened with the G100s. I should whip out the mice I stopped using and give them another shot, maybe I'll find the next love of mine is probably already in my own collection (by this I mean I'll probably go back to my Kinzu v1 if the EC2-A I got for el cheapo prices isn't good enough for me.)


I am the same








If the mouse is not faulty I keep it.
Now both my logitech had mouse buttons problem though


----------



## Aventadoor

Finally got a G Pro myself.
I have to say, I wish it was exactly like a G100s, just with side buttons.
G100s is a comfier and better gripping surface, imo


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I usually avoid returning mice, because I'll dislike it when I first get it, then I'll give it another shot and actually really enjoy it which is what happened with the G100s. I should whip out the mice I stopped using and give them another shot, maybe I'll find the next love of mine is probably already in my own collection (by this I mean I'll probably go back to my Kinzu v1 if the EC2-A I got for el cheapo prices isn't good enough for me.)


Too expensive to keep as a side mouse for me to play around with once in awhile at $70. I just dislike too many things about it when comparing it to the G100s. The coating is extremely slippery and dry, the cable ruins the feel and tracking ($20 mod to replace cable = $90 + new skates = $100), the slanted sides give bad stability and hand comfort, it topples/wobbles on fast swipes, the side button position sucks, and the clicks are way too sensitive. It's pointless for me to keep it, as I've tried it as a daily driver for nearly a week and hate it to be honest. Hell, I hated the G303 and I think I would choose that over the G PRO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Finally got a G Pro myself.
> I have to say, I wish it was exactly like a G100s, just with side buttons.
> G100s is a comfier and better gripping surface, imo


Seems like it's a very common complaint.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Too expensive to keep as a side mouse for me to play around with once in awhile at $70. I just dislike too many things about it when comparing it to the G100s. The coating is extremely slippery and dry, the cable ruins the feel and tracking ($20 mod to replace cable = $90 + new skates = $100), the slanted sides give bad stability and hand comfort, it topples/wobbles on fast swipes, the side button position sucks, and the clicks are way too sensitive. It's pointless for me to keep it, as I've tried it as a daily driver for nearly a week and hate it to be honest. Hell, I hated the G303 and I think I would choose that over the G PRO.
> Seems like it's a very common complaint.


I have to agree with you on everything you said, except I don't mind the side buttons or clicks. I cannot swipe the mouse fast or it will quite literally roll over, and I drop the mouse way too much due to how slippery it is.


----------



## Ryusaki

http://hyperglide.net/ , not sure if mentioned, lets hope we can buy them soon:
_
"Future releases: Logitech G Progaming (29 Sep 2016)

We will release Hyperglides for the Logitech G Pro, development will start soon and progress updated. Thank you to all the "G Pro" owners who have bought our MX-3 model in the meantime. Also in consideration are the Logitech G403 and Zowie ZA13."_


----------



## Zelo

To the people who complain about the cord, you guys don't use a mouse bungee?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> To the people who complain about the cord, you guys don't use a mouse bungee?


That's not a solution. Replacing the cable is. That said my cable does drag on my Hayate Otsu so maybe I need a mouse bungee after all lol.


----------



## Zelo

Well I have to say I love the G Pro.. only complaint is i wish it had rubberized sides like the g403.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> Well I have to say I love the G Pro.. only complaint is i wish it had rubberized sides like the g403.


Cut them off from the G403 and glue them on the G Pro.


----------



## Argowashi

There's coilwhine or some kind of electrical noise coming from my G Pro. What the hell.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> There's coilwhine or some kind of electrical noise coming from my G Pro. What the hell.


Is this a joke post to make people hold their mouse to their ear and look stupid?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> There's coilwhine or some kind of electrical noise coming from my G Pro. What the hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke post to make people hold their mouse to their ear and look stupid?
Click to expand...

This was actually fairly common in some mice, like G9 I recall.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Is this a joke post to make people hold their mouse to their ear and look stupid?


Lol no. I could try and make a video but I don't know if it would get picked up. It's constantly there at the same frequency regardless if I move the mouse or not.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Lol no. I could try and make a video but I don't know if it would get picked up. It's constantly there at the same frequency regardless if I move the mouse or not.


I think I can hear that noise you mean if I hold the mouse very close to the ear. It sounds like a quiet, high frequency whistle? It's pretty hard for me to pick it up because it seems I need to press the shell into my ear to be able to hear it, but when I do that I also hear scratching and whatnot on the ear while that coil whine is so quiet that I struggle to focus on it.

What's interesting is that it seems to shut up after a while of holding the mouse to the ear, after about ten seconds or so. When I put the mouse back onto the mouse pad and then pick it up again and hold it against the ear again, it's back for another bunch of seconds. This is perhaps the power save mode of the sensor that it goes into when it fails tracking for a while?

It shutting up after a while is how I noticed that it's real because that coil whine is so quiet that I could barely say if it's there or not.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I think I can hear that noise you mean if I hold the mouse very close to the ear. It sounds like a quiet, high frequency whistle? It's pretty hard for me to pick it up because it seems I need to press the shell into my ear to be able to hear it, but when I do that I also hear scratching and whatnot on the ear while that coil whine is so quiet that I struggle to focus on it.
> 
> What's interesting is that it seems to shut up after a while of holding the mouse to the ear, after about ten seconds or so. When I put the mouse back onto the mouse pad and then pick it up again and hold it against the ear again, it's back for another bunch of seconds. This is perhaps the power save mode of the sensor that it goes into when it fails tracking for a while?
> 
> It shutting up after a while is how I noticed that it's real because that coil whine is so quiet that I could barely say if it's there or not.


Yeah it's a pretty quiet high frequency whistle/noise. Definitely might be the same thing but mine is permanent for some reason. No idea if it's always been like this or not.


----------



## James N

I just fixed my hand cramp issues by applying "Oliver the grip" to each side. This is so godly now, and this stuff is like glue, no need to deathgrip the mouse anymore. It also makes the mouse 3.6mm wider. It doesn't look pretty, but who cares.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I just fixed my hand cramp issues by applying "Oliver the grip" to each side. This is so godly now, and this stuff is like glue, no need to deathgrip the mouse anymore. It also makes the mouse 3.6mm wider. It doesn't look pretty, but who cares.


How does the left side look like? What did you do in the area around the thumb buttons?


----------



## Argowashi

Alright I know it's going to sound completely stupid but my G Pro just started pulsating/vibrating with electricity? as soon as I opened a game. It didn't hurt but I could feel my hand tingling. I'm pretty sure I've damaged/broken it somehow. I think this happened because earlier my monitor lost signal and I had to hard reset my computer and my old Swedish house doesn't have grounded Schuko plugs except for the bathrooms and kitchen and the CeeSA cable doesn't have a ground/shield cable and somehow that caused a reaction in the mouse? or something like that. I don't really know for sure, just theorizing. But I'm back to my wireless G900 now lol. Think I'm just going to throw this G Pro in the trashcan. As said it sounds stupid I know.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Alright I know it's going to sound completely stupid but my G Pro just started pulsating/vibrating with electricity? as soon as I opened a game. It didn't hurt but I could feel my hand tingling. I'm pretty sure I've damaged/broken it somehow. I think this happened because earlier my monitor lost signal and I had to hard reset my computer and my old Swedish house doesn't have grounded Schuko plugs except for the bathrooms and kitchen and the CeeSA cable doesn't have a ground/shield cable and somehow that caused a reaction in the mouse? or something like that. I don't really know for sure, just theorizing. But I'm back to my wireless G900 now lol. Think I'm just going to throw this G Pro in the trashcan. As said it sounds stupid I know.


That house sounds like an electrical deathtrap


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> That house sounds like an electrical deathtrap


Eh not really. It's crazy though but that's just the way old houses that haven't been renovated yet are. Wish I lived in something newer lol.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Alright I know it's going to sound completely stupid but my G Pro just started pulsating/vibrating with electricity? as soon as I opened a game. It didn't hurt but I could feel my hand tingling. I'm pretty sure I've damaged/broken it somehow. I think this happened because earlier my monitor lost signal and I had to hard reset my computer and my old Swedish house doesn't have grounded Schuko plugs except for the bathrooms and kitchen and the CeeSA cable doesn't have a ground/shield cable and somehow that caused a reaction in the mouse? or something like that. I don't really know for sure, just theorizing. But I'm back to my wireless G900 now lol. Think I'm just going to throw this G Pro in the trashcan. As said it sounds stupid I know.


From photos i've seen it sure does have ground.

Ops, some doesn't , not sure if its necessary tho...


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> From photos i've seen it sure does have ground.
> 
> Ops, some doesn't , not sure if its necessary tho...


Not sure if you're talking about Schuko plugs in Sweden or CeeSA's cable.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> You cant do ***** like that without uploading a picture!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> How does the left side look like? What did you do in the area around the thumb buttons?


It looks really stupid, because it is hard to cut. But its nice because if your hands don't sweat, it will still be grippy enough. And the more your hands sweat the stickier it gets, so you keep your grip. It absorbs sweat as well. It hardly weighs anything. This made it so i don't need to adjust my grip every 4 seconds and i use way less force now, which is probably why my cramps went away. The G403 is on the way, so might as well test it as well. But i would like to stick with the G pro , since i prefer ambi shaped mice and i really like it.

I use the G pro with a clawgrip and my hands are 21cm long and 11cm wide (thumb included)





Oliver "The Grip basic" - 2€



On the inside it has an adhesive film that is extremely sticky (similar to mousefeet adhesive). So if you clean your mouse before attaching it , it should stay there forever. I had this one leftover from when i played tennis. And they last a long time, i had to reapply it on my tennis racket maybe once every 6 months and that was playing with it almost every day, and on the mouse it won't be stressed at all , compared to when applied to a tennis racket).


----------



## thedarkcow64

Gonna get the Paracord cables from CeeSA, order my mouse bungee and patiently wait for the G Pro Hyperglides to be released and i will have the perfect mouse. btw does anybody know when the Hyperglides for the G Pro will be released?


----------



## Fluxify

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkcow64*
> 
> Gonna get the Paracord cables from CeeSA, order my mouse bungee and patiently wait for the G Pro Hyperglides to be released and i will have the perfect mouse. btw does anybody know when the Hyperglides for the G Pro will be released?


http://www.hyperglide.net/


----------



## thedarkcow64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluxify*
> 
> http://www.hyperglide.net/


Thanks i have it bookmarked.


----------



## thedarkcow64

Does anyone know how long it takes for the CeeSA Paracord cables to ship to the US?


----------



## sirneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkcow64*
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for the CeeSA Paracord cables to ship to the US?


For me with regular shipping in Boston, it took about a week and a half.


----------



## thedarkcow64

What cable length is best? did you choose worldwide insured tracking and signature?


----------



## deepor

The cable can be sent as normal mail in a padded envelope. It'll fit through for example a door's mail slot. This probably means you don't have to be at home to safely receive it and don't have to require signature?


----------



## tirmsu

I few days ago I applied some tried and true GT-5000 gun tape, and also made the paracord cable on day 1 (because the stock cable was awful







) This mouse feels way better after playing CS with it for the past few days. It feels much more nimble and easier pick up like my old G303. I'm just waiting for the Hyperglides to come in, then it should be perfect (for me)


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Cool. This will be available in brick and mortar stores near me in a couple of weeks. I can actually try it out now.


----------



## thedarkcow64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tirmsu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I few days ago I applied some tried and true GT-5000 gun tape, and also made the paracord cable on day 1 (because the stock cable was awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) This mouse feels way better after playing CS with it for the past few days. It feels much more nimble and easier pick up like my old G303. I'm just waiting for the Hyperglides to come in, then it should be perfect (for me)


That's alot of custom work, how did you manage to cut it out perfectly on the sides, i'm thinking about doing that too, is it sand paper rough or rubberized grip ?


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkcow64*
> 
> That's alot of custom work, how did you manage to cut it out perfectly on the sides, i'm thinking about doing that too, is it sand paper rough or rubberized grip ?


Gun tape easy to apply, just trace the shape with painters tap and cut the grips.

I did this on my G Pro, but still found the sides too slippy due to the shape itself.


----------



## Aventadoor

What pad for the G Pro?
Tired of my Xtrfy pad... My GTF-X is worn out and I dont want more QCKs...

I do really love the harder rubber base on the Zowie's tho. Any other brand which are similar in this regard?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What pad for the G Pro?
> Tired of my Xtrfy pad... My GTF-X is worn out and I dont want more QCKs...
> 
> I do really love the harder rubber base on the Zowie's tho. Any other brand which are similar in this regard?


My G Pro was gliding beautifully on my Manticor if you don't mind the small-ish size.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What pad for the G Pro?
> Tired of my Xtrfy pad... My GTF-X is worn out and I dont want more QCKs...
> 
> I do really love the harder rubber base on the Zowie's tho. Any other brand which are similar in this regard?


Using the G Pro on the Glorious XL Heavy feels like playing on an air hockey table. Super smooth glide.


----------



## ramraze

I have the g403. I quite like the side coating on it.
I have been thinking if shape wise the G Pro is a better fit for me, as I quite liked the g100s. Could someone describe the side coating of the G Pro, and perhaps compare it to other known Logitech or other mice? Is it just textured plastic? How well does it hold up against sweat?

I suppose the top coating is the same as that of g403.

Thanks


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> I have the g403. I quite like the side coating on it.
> I have been thinking if shape wise the G Pro is a better fit for me, as I quite liked the g100s. Could someone describe the side coating of the G Pro, and perhaps compare it to other known Logitech or other mice? Is it just textured plastic? How well does it hold up against sweat?
> 
> Thanks


Side coating feels like a dry textured plastic. My hands get really sweaty in the CA heat and the G Pro doesnt get slippery at all. However, some people with dry hands feel the mouse is slippery and sometimes hard to maintain a grip. Not a problem with me though.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Side coating feels like a dry textured plastic. My hands get really sweaty in the CA heat and the G Pro doesnt get slippery at all. However, some people with dry hands feel the mouse is slippery and sometimes hard to maintain a grip. Not a problem with me though.


Thanks for the quick comment. Does it get tacky/sticky though?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Thanks for the quick comment. Does it get tacky/sticky though?


I've used the G Pro for about 3 weeks and the mouse never got sticky. Recently switched back to the EC2-A and this thing gets slippery after an hour of use lol


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> I've used the G Pro for about 3 weeks and the mouse never got sticky. Recently switched back to the EC2-A and this thing gets slippery after an hour of use lol


Tyvm


----------



## Marctraider

Seconded, Pro Gaming is pretty decently textured, only the top of the mouse buttons is a bit smoother but I think that is also partly an aesthetic decision from Logitech.


----------



## VESPA5

My hands rarely get sweaty when playing in-game and I never could get a firm grip on my copy of the G Pro. The (__) sides didn't help much for me either. It's a great mouse and may suit many other grips and hand sizes, it just wasn't for me. Decided to make the G403 my main instead. If I had to choose between the G Pro and G303, I'd go with the G303 despite its diamond shape. For some reason, I can grip the G303 a lot better than the G Pro.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnezaki*
> 
> http://hyperglide.net/ , not sure if mentioned, lets hope we can buy them soon:
> _
> "Future releases: Logitech G Progaming (29 Sep 2016)
> 
> We will release Hyperglides for the Logitech G Pro, development will start soon and progress updated. Thank you to all the "G Pro" owners who have bought our MX-3 model in the meantime. Also in consideration are the *Logitech G403* and Zowie ZA13."_


HYPE!!!!!!!


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Using the G Pro on the Glorious XL Heavy feels like playing on an air hockey table. Super smooth glide.


The 5mm thickness?
Is it squeeshy/soft?


----------



## Victor_Mizer

When you guys grab your g-pro, do you hear the plastic creak sometimes?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> When you guys grab your g-pro, do you hear the plastic creak sometimes?


I can't really make it creak at all. I tried squeezing it everywhere pretty hard after your comment. I think I got a creak out of it when squeezing the bottom shell around the logo, but I can't reproduce that anymore.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> When you guys grab your g-pro, do you hear the plastic creak sometimes?


Every once in a while. Can't make it happen on demand.


----------



## Sencha

After getting the G pro first and selling and moving on to the 403 I thought I'd grab another G pro to give it a fair chance. Switching from the ZA11 I found the G pro to be a little off for my grip at the time. Not enough of the mouse came in contact with my 22 cm hands. And after a hour or so I just wrote it off. The 403 while a perfect ergo mouse for me in every way is still an ergo mouse and I'll always favour and come back to ambi.

I'm so glad I ordered another. I've adjusted my grip forward. I use finger tip palm hybrid and my hand was too far back before. I didn't make the decision to change it but after playing for a few days with it my hand position has naturally crawled forward to make a little more contact with the mouse. Wow the precision on this mouse is insane. Its almost too precise lol and sometimes has me missing my zowie which smoothed over my cracks. But once settled in the mouse is utterly superb.

I got lucky again with a perfect sample.









In terms of tweaks to the mouse I'd go for wider base and less heavy middle mouse. Other then that this thing is great. Will be sticking with this for daily driver.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> After getting the G pro first and selling and moving on to the 403 I thought I'd grab another G pro to give it a fair chance. Switching from the ZA11 I found the G pro to be a little off for my grip at the time. Not enough of the mouse came in contact with my 22 cm hands. And after a hour or so I just wrote it off. The 403 while a perfect ergo mouse for me in every way is still an ergo mouse and I'll always favour and come back to ambi.
> 
> I'm so glad I ordered another. I've adjusted my grip forward. I use finger tip palm hybrid and my hand was too far back before. I didn't make the decision to change it but after playing for a few days with it my hand position has naturally crawled forward to make a little more contact with the mouse. Wow the precision on this mouse is insane. Its almost too precise lol and sometimes has me missing my zowie which smoothed over my cracks. But once settled in the mouse is utterly superb.
> 
> I got lucky again with a perfect sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of tweaks to the mouse I'd go for wider base and less heavy middle mouse. Other then that this thing is great. Will be sticking with this for daily driver.


Wait what it can do with a paracord and some decent hyperglides (which will be in development soon)









Cable and feet are crap, you have to change this stuff


----------



## Sencha

I've already subbed out the feet straight away old bean. I agree they are carp. The cable however isn't too bad for me. I hang it from the base edge of my monitor and it holds the weight of the cable well. I do however prefer my flexi zowie cable so I may look into that upgrade.


----------



## MidNighTempest

Anyone using this mouse with Hand size over 20cm long & 10cm wide ? Some general feedback is much appreciated. Like have you experience any numbness ? Whats your preferred Grip style? etc... I'm asking because I occasionally experience some numbness on the Pinky & Ring Finger section of my hand on the new G403. I thinking an ambidextrous mouse would better suit me.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Anyone using this mouse with Hand size over 20cm long & 10cm wide ? Some general feedback is much appreciated. Like have you experience any numbness ? Whats your preferred Grip style? etc... I'm asking because I occasionally experience some numbness on the Pinky & Ring Finger section of my hand on the new G403. I thinking an ambidextrous mouse would better suit me.


Mine are that size and everything is fine apart from the awful rough plastic that's used on the sides. Just stuck some electrical tape to it and everything's golden.

I use finger grip. No palm contact.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The 5mm thickness?
> Is it squeeshy/soft?


I dont find it squishy and soft. I have always preferred a thicker mousepad because my desk has some bumps that I can feel if my mousepad was too thin. If I had a 100% smooth desk, I would probably just get the Glorious XL.


----------



## Aventadoor

I bought the Infensus OP. Hope it will be good! Seems like its kinda similar to XTRFY


----------



## Zelo

So I've moved on from my trusty CM Storm Spawn after years of use to the G Pro.. It was difficult but the G Pro is accurate as hell and the clicks are amazing.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Is there anything I can do from my end to lessen the sensitivity of the M1 and M2?


----------



## Diogenes5

After more testing, I give up on this mouse. Why they made the sides convex and the footprint so small is beyond me. It is an unstable platform for clicking. I don't trust Ino or his reviews anymore. The ZA11 and FK1 were completely different shapes and concave and thus more stable mice. Oh well, the dream will always be the logitech innards inside the Zowie FK shape. Too bad logitech always makes its simpler mice obsolete in terms of shapes or ergonomics. The g303 had the worst shape known to man and the gaming pro reminds me of the kinzu in the worst way.

Back it goes. Maybe the g403 will be better.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> After more testing, I give up on this mouse. Why they made the sides convex and the footprint so small is beyond me. It is an unstable platform for clicking. I don't trust Ino or his reviews anymore. The ZA11 and FK1 were completely different shapes and concave and thus more stable mice. Oh well, the dream will always be the logitech innards inside the Zowie FK shape. Too bad logitech always makes its simpler mice obsolete in terms of shapes or ergonomics. The g303 had the worst shape known to man and the gaming pro reminds me of the kinzu in the worst way.
> 
> Back it goes. Maybe the g403 will be better.


I didn't like the egg shape and slant of the sides of the G100s. When I swipe sometimes I lift one side of the mouse and it shifts in my hand. I can't get a stable grip if I don't fingertip the mouse. I also get some movement when pressing the buttons. I assume it would be very similar with the Pro.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> After more testing, I give up on this mouse. Why they made the sides convex and the footprint so small is beyond me.


It was this (and a faulty RMB) that made me go to the G403 which is now my main. My G303 felt a lot better to use than my one and only copy of the G Pro. It just wasn't for me. I'm sure it's a good mouse, just not for me (ugh.... that uncomfortable (__) shape for the sides. Why Logitech? Lol).


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> After more testing, I give up on this mouse. Why they made the sides convex and the footprint so small is beyond me. It is an unstable platform for clicking. I don't trust Ino or his reviews anymore. The ZA11 and FK1 were completely different shapes and concave and thus more stable mice. Oh well, the dream will always be the logitech innards inside the Zowie FK shape. Too bad logitech always makes its simpler mice obsolete in terms of shapes or ergonomics. The g303 had the worst shape known to man and the gaming pro reminds me of the kinzu in the worst way.
> 
> Back it goes. Maybe the g403 will be better.


You don't trust his reviews anymore because he likes the shape and you don't? He explicitly says this in his review, as if it wasn't obvious:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Of course shape is completely individual preference, so everyone has to try for himself in the end. The perfect shape for me might be horrible for others.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It was this (and a faulty RMB) that made me go to the G403 which is now my main. My G303 felt a lot better to use than my one and only copy of the G Pro. It just wasn't for me. I'm sure it's a good mouse, just not for me (ugh.... that uncomfortable (__) shape for the sides. Why Logitech? Lol).


Today I fixed my right switch on my G100s. I had to bend the contact post down. Then I decided to remove most of the travel like I did with my Zowie AM. Now the button is much lighter, quieter and faster. The button piece is now the main resistance, so I took some plastic off that to make it feel less like bending plastic. I order some D2F-01F switches just in case that didn't work, but I regret not doing with the D2F-01 instead because I could have got low resistance and good feedback with a stiffer spring.

I guess I can use the D2F-01Fs for my IntelliMouse Optical, WMO and one of my Zowies. Then buy some D2F-01s for my main mice.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know where the screws are to open this up? Is it just under the sticker, or are they under the mouse feet too?


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone know where the screws are to open this up? Is it just under the sticker, or are they under the mouse feet too?


under top feet too IIRC...
I never opened mine but I don't remember if I put the bottom mouse feet (Hyperglides) on the bottom ones also. I just see the top ones right now


----------



## thompax

After playing with this mouse my verdict is.. LogitechG is screwing costumers with their overpriced product..
+3366 sensor
+onboard memory

-way to sensitive rmb
-worst mousefeet on the market, EVER created!
-Worst braided cable on the market
-price!
-bad scroll clicks

g303 was better.. logitech g is going backwards with this product and they should recall it and remake it.


----------



## Melan

G303 cable and feet are way WAY worse.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> G303 cable and feet are way WAY worse.


aye. and I like the G Pro scroll clicks. I don't accidentally press it.
and I also have the DPI switcher button set to "mouse3".


----------



## Melan

Same. I never used wheel click as it's too stiff even on G303.


----------



## thompax

anyway i had better experience with the g303, Alot. and this is my toughts and opinions.. holding my thumbs for sensei prism announcement today and not just a headset


----------



## Sencha

My rmb is same weight as left with no accidental clicks! Sucks when you get a light switch though


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> After more testing, I give up on this mouse. Why they made the sides convex and the footprint so small is beyond me. It is an unstable platform for clicking. I don't trust Ino or his reviews anymore. The ZA11 and FK1 were completely different shapes and concave and thus more stable mice. Oh well, the dream will always be the logitech innards inside the Zowie FK shape. Too bad logitech always makes its simpler mice obsolete in terms of shapes or ergonomics. The g303 had the worst shape known to man and the gaming pro reminds me of the kinzu in the worst way.
> 
> Back it goes. Maybe the g403 will be better.


I encourage anyone to try shapes for themselves. I like both the G Pro and the FK1+/ZA11, although my grip on them is different. Both work without strain for my hand and to the same performance.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I encourage anyone to try shapes for themselves. I like both the G Pro and the FK1+/ZA11, although my grip on them is different. Both work without strain for my hand and to the same performance.


I'd love to but i can't. I never found any G Pro exposed in a retail store for me to try. If i get it, it's gonna be a shot in the dark.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Anyone using this mouse with Hand size over 20cm long & 10cm wide ? Some general feedback is much appreciated. Like have you experience any numbness ? Whats your preferred Grip style? etc... I'm asking because I occasionally experience some numbness on the Pinky & Ring Finger section of my hand on the new G403. I thinking an ambidextrous mouse would better suit me.


Yeah mine are 22cm. No trouble with grip. Use a finger tip palm hybrid. Did take a small adjustment period. So I'd advise only order if you're happy to use for a few days first.


----------



## Poodle

My G Pro review:

It's not like ( ) shaped. That's an exxagaration. Just below sidebutton it's almost flat. Shape is fine. RMB is very light but I can live with it. Scroll button is quite hard to press but far from unusable. No sensor, button or wheel rattle. LMB is light but semi crisp. It's great. Sensor is good. Scroll wheel is good.

I bashed this mouse about build quality before I had it. Apparently my unit is top notch. I played some AimBotz and it felt nice.

I give this mouse my special rating 9/10. Before this my main mice were Zowie ZA12 and EC2-A. Both have my special rating 8/10. (I havent rated any mouse 10/10). This will be my main mouse. It's closest to perfection I have tested so far. So I was wrong about Logitech. This time they got it right. (feel sorry for folks who have bad units)

I'm in mice heaven now on. Cya. GG's.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone know where the screws are to open this up? Is it just under the sticker, or are they under the mouse feet too?


Below the top 2 feet and under the sticker in the middle. You have to break the sticker, thus voiding the warranty.

There are *no* screws beneath the bottom feet so dont bother taking them off if you intend to reuse the feet.

Also, once all three screws are out, the top part of the shell can just be lifted without any force.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> After playing with this mouse my verdict is.. LogitechG is screwing costumers with their overpriced product..
> +3366 sensor
> +onboard memory
> 
> -way to sensitive rmb
> -worst mousefeet on the market, EVER created!
> -Worst braided cable on the market
> -price!
> -bad scroll clicks
> 
> g303 was better.. logitech g is going backwards with this product and they should recall it and remake it.


I'm going to loosen up the left mouse button and increase force of the RMB because ive also noticed this...

Every mouse requires modding at the end of the day


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> I'm going to loosen up the left mouse button and increase force of the RMB because ive also noticed this...
> 
> Every mouse requires modding at the end of the day


How do you do this?


----------



## domon

Are these available at best buy yet?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> Are these available at best buy yet?


Mine did. I plan to pick one up to try in a few days.


----------



## Poodle

Is there any button latency data about Logitech G Pro?


----------



## Shogoki

Is it possible to grip the G Pro that way ? Pay attention to my little finger placement.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Is it possible to grip the G Pro that way ? Pay attention to my little finger placement.




yep, this is how i hold mine. I did put on some tennis racket griptape though, as the sides don't work as well for me without them. But i have pretty big and dry hands. So this will be different for everyone. But you can indeed basic claw grip it. It will be a difference coming from the g303 though.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> 
> 
> yep, this is how i hold mine. I did put on some tennis racket griptape though, as the sides don't work as well for me without them. But i have pretty big and dry hands. So this will be different for everyone. But you can indeed basic claw grip it. It will be a difference coming from the g303 though.


Thanks for your answer.


----------



## zackowns

Is it just me or are all these logitech mice have crazy low lod like I dont understand if its the way I hold the mouse but for example the zowie mice are fine for me. I think it has to do with shape cause the g502 sensor feels amazing just way to heavy for me what could be causing this mouse to tilt so much so as the sensor isnt tracking well?>


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackowns*
> 
> Is it just me or are all these logitech mice have crazy low lod like I dont understand if its the way I hold the mouse but for example the zowie mice are fine for me. I think it has to do with shape cause the g502 sensor feels amazing just way to heavy for me what could be causing this mouse to tilt so much so as the sensor isnt tracking well?>


My G303 LOD is not different from my old Rival 300, i can make the sensor track with the mouse barely hovering over the pad.


----------



## zackowns

how to you grip it very lightly i feel like maybe im griping it to tight and its causing the mouse to move up?


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackowns*
> 
> how to you grip it very lightly i feel like maybe im griping it to tight and its causing the mouse to move up?


Yes, i can recall this being an issue the first day using the mouse. I was used to a very firm grip but had to adjust since the lightweight and the shape of the mouse make it move up if you try to grip it the same was as a 100g mouse.
I can't say that about the G Pro though, people said it's not as easy to lift as the G303.


----------



## Leopardi

Anyone tried Mionix Alioth with G Pro stock feet?


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Anyone tried Mionix Alioth with G Pro stock feet?


Yes, works okish. Same as with the Qck.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Yes, works okish. Same as with the Qck.


I guess the Alioth offers both better speed and less static friction?


----------



## L1nos

Alioth works good with The Stock feet. Very Little static friction. Tomorrow I will get The Glorious XL.


----------



## Aventadoor

Its amazing how "heavy" G Pro feels duo to the lack of grippyness. Kinda feel as heavy as a DeathAdder with rubber sides!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Its amazing how "heavy" G Pro feels duo to the lack of grippyness. Kinda feel as heavy as a DeathAdder with rubber sides!


Wow. That's an interesting comparison. I thought the G Pro was incredibly light. For me, it felt as light as a G303 with a very challenging shape to grip to (you would think the diamond shape of the G303 was more challenging, nope, the sides of the G Pro are challenging for me since I have dry hands). The DeathAdder is probably one of the best when it comes to evenly distributed weight for its shape. It's about 105g but it definitely feels lighter than that. The G Pro was pretty darn light in comparison to my DA:Chroma though.


----------



## Aventadoor

My hands get moist after some warmups in DM, so then DA sticks really good and feel as "light".
FK1 defently feels lighter because of this.


----------



## Caide

Anyone else being denied a return by logitech? Apparently I'm outside the 30 day return period, even though the mouse shipped on Sept 06. Apparently its the purchase date (mid august) that matters...


----------



## FreeElectron

@Ino.
Will you be doing a G403 review?


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> @Ino.
> Will you be doing a G403 review?


He did. Check his youtube.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> He did. Check his youtube.


thanks


----------



## RaleighStClair

Just picked up one of these and I have to say the build quality is leagues better than the G403 ( I own 2 wless and a wired ).


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Just picked up one of these and I have to say the build quality is leagues better than the G403 ( I own 2 wless and a wired ).


I guess i got lucky then, my g403 and my g pro are both of equal quality and flawless.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> I guess i got lucky then, my g403 and my g pro are both of equal quality and flawless.


No wheel/sensor/cable/battery rattle _and_ it glides smoothly?

I would say you won the lottery.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> No wheel/sensor/cable/battery rattle _and_ it glides smoothly?
> 
> I would say you won the lottery.


Glides could be better (they are definitely worse mouse feet than the ones on the gpro), i don't really like them. But i can ignore it for now, till i can buy aftermarket mousefeet.

No lens rattle (do people actually have g403's with the same lens rattle as the g303???), my wheel is tight and all switches are good m1/m2 are about equal (m2 being a bit quieter).

There is something making noise when i turn it upside down. But it isn't the lens (tested it with black electric tape and photoshop) or mouse wheel. But that noise doesn't happen when moving the mouse left to right and it is really quiet.


----------



## iceskeleton

My amazon order just arrived







First thing I notice is that I can't hold it the same as my g303. Here are some initial impressions after ~15 mins of FFA DMing in csgo.

I am using more of a fingertip grip with the g pro than previous claw/finger hybrid grip with the g303, it's a less tense grip with the g pro if I could describe it one way (Hand is 20.5cm/11cm using that RJN measurement). I can grip and lift it fine dry or sweaty. The m1/m2 buttons feel the same to me, but the right button is a bit louder. The m1/m2 buttons are lighter to press than my g303 and louder in general, however in terms of feel I like it over the g303. But my g302 with d2f-01fs feels better than both. I use the side buttons to switch nades in csgo and they felt fine. My thumb almost touches the side buttons, so that was a close call it doesn't







There wasn't any sensor rattle as well.

It glides fine on my Hayate Otsu, but my g303 with the bottom sanded and with hyperglide mx-2's glides better (don't have g302/g303 with stock feet to compare). The g pro's cord is OK since it doesn't touch my mousepad as I use the mouse on the top 50% region of the mousepad. The cord is a bit better than the stock g303, but ceesa's paracord is a lot better than both. The mouse wheel scrolling is a lot better than the g303, however it is harder to press though but that doesn't bother me too much.

Overall this does take over my g303 since for me it is a less tense grip and my performance didn't suffer (flicks, kdr, etc. was about the same while DMing), better scroll wheel, better m1/m2 feel.

With the upcoming hyperglide feet and a paracord, this should be quite a beast of a mouse


----------



## Poodle

Isn' t FK2 and G Pro similar shaped mice? I dont own FK2 but it looks similar in pictures?


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Isn' t FK2 and G Pro similar shaped mice? I dont own FK2 but it looks similar in pictures?


Not really to me. I don't have the g pro (I keep getting tempted to run to best buy and see if they have it, but I shouldn't spend that money currently). The g100s is a completely different shape from the fk2 though imo. The g100s has a narrower butt that doesn't extend as far and doesn't have the gradual slant. Its difficult me to avoid all palm contact with the fk2 even with medium-ish hands (19x10cm) and I do not like any palm contact at all ever. It completely destroys my ability to make small corrections in my aim. The rest of the mouse is fairly different as well, but the butt is really a huge difference. I've been using mice with narrow butts for gaming for around 18 years now so its a bit too late to change things up now for me I think







. The fk2 might be similar if you chopped off a huge chunk of the back and then simply sealed that part off. At least that is my take on it vs the g100s which is fairly similar. Obviously there will be people who like that palm contact at the back of the mouse, but it completely changes what the mouse is for to me. FK2 is a shape made for clawgrip at least to me where as the g100s may be less idle for claw depending on the type of claw grip, but is much better for fingertip. IMO zowie mostly ignores the existence of finger tip grippers though. I haven't tried the ZA series and the ZA13 may be usable for me, but it doesn't look ideal. None of their other mice work for my grip though. The G Pro looks perfect to me, but I have a perfect copy of the G303 that fits like a glove for me so I can't really justify the G Pro.

Edit: Also obviously this isn't exactly a g100s, but it is much more similar.


----------



## messer19

Hi guys, this mouse has just arrived. I was really looking forward for the shape, it looked tinier than G502 and even Kiro that I also bought recently but as soon as I put my hands on G it felt weird. My ring finger is touching the edge (trying to fingertip) and the mouse feels actually bulkier than G502. I'm only testing it in my office, trying to hold it in different ways and it just casues pain in my forearm. I'm afraid how it feels during gaming but frankly I'm disappointed with this shape. Is anyone having similar issue?

Update: Returned, couldn't stand the shape


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Isn' t FK2 and G Pro similar shaped mice? I dont own FK2 but it looks similar in pictures?


That's a stretch, considering that people say that it's very different from mx310/G3 shape with which it has a lot more in common... It's a very subjective thing. In general they are in the same size category.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Isn' t FK2 and G Pro similar shaped mice? I dont own FK2 but it looks similar in pictures?


They're both small ambidextrous designs but other than that the shapes are almost opposite of each other.

The FK2 is thickest at the base and thinnest in the middle while the G Pro is the reverse. The sides of the G Pro also get wider from bottom to top while the gripped part of the FK is again the reverse.

You should be able to get a better idea by looking at pictures of the bottom of the mice.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> That's a stretch, considering that people say that it's very different from mx310/G3 shape with which it has a lot more in common... It's a very subjective thing. In general they are in the same size category.


Would you say that in terms of height or perception of height, the G Pro feels higher or fills the palm more than the g100s?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Would you say that in terms of height or perception of height, the G Pro feels higher or fills the palm more than the g100s?


Because of the shape (what xmr1 said) the G Pro get's pressed into my palm when I grip it tight, this makes it feel bigger to me. I can do more of a comparison on the weekend, not at home currently.


----------



## Aventadoor

But then G100's flatter sides make it feel wider and therefore bigger.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> But then G100's flatter sides make it feel wider and therefore bigger.


Not my perception, but I can see how it is like that for others.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah I think it has to do with hand size, in my case they are 20,5x10. So I grip them pretty much fingertip so the rear is not really touching much.
As we know, the G100S is wider, even in measurements.


----------



## dwnfall

I keep switching between FK2 and the G Pro. I like the G Pro clicks better for easy spam clicking but the shape seems to cause forearm pain where as the FK2 clicks are a little more stiff but the shape seems better. Just my two cents.


----------



## Huzzaa

Got my second G Pro.

My mouse hunt finally ended.

I'll have a video up some time later comparing the two I have.

The first mouse. I thought my LMB was mushy only. Nope. Both are. Even the clickier right.

There is no comparison. The 2nd one seems to be part of some other batch, It's clicks are nice and tactile, both of them. There is enough movement as well. Albeit, they are again, just a tad differing from each other but this time, the difference is so minute, I wouldn't really call it a defect.

There is no comparison between the 1st and the 2nd because it's night and day. These are 2 different mice in the same shell with the Omron switches...

Logitech, you need to take some real measurements with your QC.

The good one came starting S/N: 1628....

The bad one is S/N: 1633...

There is more pre-travel on this 2nd insect, but it's tactile and controllable.

Both mice are in honest truth useable but the massive difference between clicks is unreal.

Anyways, time to re-adjust my fingers and enjoy







.

I'm honestly, likely not buying anything else from Logitech Direct, again.

It took me 5 purchases. To get a product that was what it was supposto be. Not in a state where you could call it defective.

Anyways, I'm out







.


----------



## yoomy

I will never buy from Logitech again, I am still waiting for the money of a mouse I returned three weeks ago.

You said your bad G Pro had a a S/N of 1633....

I also had two G Pros both had S/N 1633... one was crappy with an impossible right click while the other one is perfect. So I don't think 1633 is generally bad.


----------



## cloudshine

Cable drags on my G403 and G Pro. Wish the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I will never buy from Logitech again, I am still waiting for the money of a mouse I returned three weeks ago.
> 
> You said your bad G Pro had a a S/N of 1633....
> 
> I also had two G Pros both had S/N 1633... one was crappy with an impossible right click while the other one is perfect. So I don't think 1633 is generally bad.


Are you from US? I'm still waiting for refund on GPro, G403, and G900 as well. Hope the money comes soon


----------



## Fluxify

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-usb-optical-gaming-mouse-black/5592428.p


----------



## chr1spe

To be fair that may be a problem with omron's QC and not really logitech's. They could have chosen different switches I guess, but I don't think any manufacturer is doing their own QC on the switches they get.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> Cable drags on my G403 and G Pro. Wish the
> Are you from US? I'm still waiting for refund on GPro, G403, and G900 as well. Hope the money comes soon


Nope EU, I am starting to think that I will never get my money back. Their customer service is the worst I have encountered in years.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Nope EU, I am starting to think that I will never get my money back. Their customer service is the worst I have encountered in years.


At the moment it seems it does not even deserve the name customer service. Someone on here wrote that there had been major cut to the support staff and Logitech now has a huge backlog of open tickets. That would explain it somewhat


----------



## xmr1

My clicks are even and good I just wish they were like G303 god tier clicks. My fingers want to use the G303 but my hand wants to use the G Pro.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> My clicks are even and good I just wish they were like G303 god tier clicks. My fingers want to use the G303 but my hand wants to use the G Pro.


I agree. G303 clicks are MUCH better. Nice and premium whereas G Pro clicks feel kinda cheap to be honest.


----------



## domon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Mine did. I plan to pick one up to try in a few days.


I picked one up with a $10 off coupon they sent me because a new store opened up near me
Feels a bit soapbar-ish coming straight from my g303.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> I picked one up with a $10 off coupon they sent me because a new store opened up near me
> Feels a bit soapbar-ish coming straight from my g303.


This probably the best description of the G Pro I've seen yet. A $69.99 soap bar with Omron switches


----------



## Pinp0int

I recently purchased the G Pro and ended up being quite disappointed to be honest. First of all, the material felt worse than that of G303's and the clicks were much lighter in comparison. I've previously owned the G100s so I was familiar with the shape. To me the G PRO/G100 shape is better for smaller movements but worse for larger swipes. But the dealbreaker here was the mouse skates; the G Pro is not gliding smoothly on Razer Goliathus Control. It seems like the edges around the skates are making contact with the pad.


----------



## Poodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinp0int*
> 
> I recently purchased the G Pro and ended up being quite disappointed to be honest. First of all, the material felt worse than that of G303's and the clicks were much lighter in comparison. I've previously owned the G100s so I was familiar with the shape. To me the G PRO/G100 shape is better for smaller movements but worse for larger swipes. But the dealbreaker here was the mouse skates; the G Pro is not gliding smoothly on Razer Goliathus Control. It seems like the edges around the skates are making contact with the pad.


Are you the same PinPoint as the Delta Force LandWarrior player called as Pin?


----------



## Pinp0int

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Are you the same PinPoint as the Delta Force LandWarrior player called as Pin?


Unfortunately not


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinp0int*
> 
> I recently purchased the G Pro and ended up being quite disappointed to be honest. First of all, the material felt worse than that of G303's and the clicks were much lighter in comparison. I've previously owned the G100s so I was familiar with the shape. To me the G PRO/G100 shape is better for smaller movements but worse for larger swipes. But the dealbreaker here was the mouse skates; the G Pro is not gliding smoothly on Razer Goliathus Control. *It seems like the edges around the skates are making contact with the pad*.


This is the problem that some of the G403s are having. One of mine is so bad, the glide feels like was using a belt-sander. The G Pro is much better in that regard. Not EC2A glide great, but OK.


----------



## Huzzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzaa*
> 
> Got my second G Pro.
> 
> My mouse hunt finally ended.
> 
> I'll have a video up some time later comparing the two I have.
> 
> The first mouse. I thought my LMB was mushy only. Nope. Both are. Even the clickier right.
> 
> There is no comparison. The 2nd one seems to be part of some other batch, It's clicks are nice and tactile, both of them. There is enough movement as well. Albeit, they are again, just a tad differing from each other but this time, the difference is so minute, I wouldn't really call it a defect.
> 
> There is no comparison between the 1st and the 2nd because it's night and day. These are 2 different mice in the same shell with the Omron switches...
> 
> Logitech, you need to take some real measurements with your QC.
> 
> The good one came starting S/N: 1628....
> 
> The bad one is S/N: 1633...
> 
> There is more pre-travel on this 2nd insect, but it's tactile and controllable.
> 
> Both mice are in honest truth useable but the massive difference between clicks is unreal.
> 
> Anyways, time to re-adjust my fingers and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm honestly, likely not buying anything else from Logitech Direct, again.
> 
> It took me 5 purchases. To get a product that was what it was supposto be. Not in a state where you could call it defective.
> 
> Anyways, I'm out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Okay, I'm just also going to point out that Ino's piece is also another S/N: 1628... piece.

Go figure...


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huzzaa*
> 
> Okay, I'm just also going to point out that Ino's piece is also another S/N: 1628... piece.
> 
> Go figure...


Mine with extremely light RMB vs. normal LMB is S/N: 1633...


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Mine with extremely light RMB vs. normal LMB is S/N: 1633...


I had the same exact problem. The RMB was SO sensitive that breathing on it could've actuated the switch (I'm exaggerating, of course). This just seems to point at Logitech's QC issues. I kinda wish my soap shaped mouse (G Pro) actually had TACTILE M1/M2 buttons (lol). This was just my rotten luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## ogoun

1628 here and I really like the clicks. I can stack a lot of coins on both buttons without triggering them.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> This is the problem that some of the G403s are having. One of mine is so bad, the glide feels like was using a belt-sander. The G Pro is much better in that regard. Not EC2A glide great, but OK.


My second G403 had that issue, get something very flat and hard, a piece of something metallic would be perfect, and with it try and flatten, straighten the skates starting from the middle of them, not from outside, otherwise you'll end up straighten one edge and bending very bad the other you started from.
Worked for me on my G403, now it feels pretty much like my EC2-A, maybe just a little bit rougher than it.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I originally got the G403 and while I liked it a lot, I found that it was slightly too large for my hand (18-18.5cm from middle finger to wrist). I would consider the grip I use to be a fingertip grip with a tad bit of claw. I constantly found myself adjusting my grip and overall was just not as accurate with it as my old KPM. Not only that, but my G403 also had a rattle when shaken so it was going back anyway. Instead of another G403 I decided to try the G Pro. Until now, I have almost always exclusively used ergo mice all the way back to the good ole MX500. Several years ago I tried a Sensei mouse and sent it back as I hated how it felt.

I did not know what to expect when I got the G Pro. After taking the mouse out of the box and gripping it, I knew this was the mouse for me. After gaming a bit with it I became even more confident in that statement. After using the MX500/MX510/MX518/G5 for so long in the past, I honestly thought the G403 would be the mouse for me but the G Pro turned out to fit me so much better.

While the mouse is close to perfect, there are of course a few improvements I think could be made. I would like to see the front of the mouse a tiny bit higher and not quite as sloped downward. I've been accidentally right clicking when I left click and I have figured out it is because I am not used to how low my fingers are sitting compared to the KPM or the G403. The sides are okay but I think I would have preferred them if they were more flat versus curved inward. The texture on the sides is once again is okay, but rubber inserts would be nice as well (real rubber not the "rubberized" texture on the G403).

The only real con I have is the lack of buttons. I've always used mice that have at least 7 buttons so going down to 6 has caused me to get creative with some of my bindings. It would be really nice to have 2 buttons behind the scroll wheel instead of the one dpi button, but that would add a bit of weight, which most people would not want. Overall, I really like the G Pro and think it will be my daily driver for awhile now.


----------



## syrell

Half of my mouse Mod | Logitech G3 with PMW3366 sensor | is done. Soldering tomorrow!








Take this logitech.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> Half of my mouse Mod | Logitech G3 with PMW3366 sensor | is done. Soldering tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take this logitech


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> Half of my mouse Mod | Logitech G3 with PMW3366 sensor | is done. Soldering tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this logitech.


Where do you live? I want you to make me one as well







Have two G3 shells here.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> Half of my mouse Mod | Logitech G3 with PMW3366 sensor | is done. Soldering tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this logitech.


Post some pice when you're done. Always cool to see mods.


----------



## syrell

I will make a Mod thread about it soon


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> Half of my mouse Mod | Logitech G3 with PMW3366 sensor | is done. Soldering tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this logitech.


Finally something good in this thread.

Logitech G3 is the best high sens mouse, no doubt. Not bcs of the sensor itself (which is very limited with the maxspeeds), but for the very low sensor position.


----------



## Arxeal

My ring finger is always touching the upper edge of the shape. (Very like how 'Ino' hold his gPro in the picture)

I used g502 for two years, the g502 is acceptable but I never feel it integrate to my hand, I have 17.5 cm hand and feels it a bit wide and too heavy for me.
Before that I was using razer imperator, shape of razer imperator is very comfortable for me. Light weight and rounded edge to hold my ring finger.

I am looking around between g403 or gPRO, but I only want to buy one of them for now, and maybe try another after one year.
Which one would you recommend? Is g403 a bit smaller than g502? or they are exact the same width?


----------



## Aventadoor

With ur handsize the G403 will be a handful, imo. Pun intended


----------



## Arxeal

Haha, English is not my native language, you mean g403 is too big for me?


----------



## Aventadoor

G403 is decent width, but its a pretty tall mice etc. Considering your handsize is pretty small, it will most likly mimmick G502 for you.
However, its also alot lighter so it might actually work.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxeal*
> 
> Haha, English is not my native language, you mean g403 is too big for me?


The g403 felt too wide/bulky for me, while the g502 is a lot heavier it feels less bulkier. Also your hand is on the smaller side so it might be too big for you, but of course you won't really know until you try it.


----------



## e4stw00t

Got the mouse today and was surprised how different the buttons feel compared to the G303. The ones on my G Pro feel much more...hollow, kinda fragile - will probably take some time for me to get used to them.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Got the mouse today and was surprised how different the buttons feel compared to the G303. The ones on my G Pro feel much more...hollow, kinda fragile - will probably take some time for me to get used to them.


G Pro build feels very cheap compared to G303. Doesn't feel like a premium mouse at all yet they charge a very premium price for it.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> G Pro build feels very cheap compared to G303. Doesn't feel like a premium mouse at all yet they charge a very premium price for it.


To be fair, the G303 was sold at the same price point as the G Pro not too long ago. In fact, on Logitech's website, they ARE the same price (which is crazy because you can get a G303 for $30-$40 if you know where to look). Some people are loving the G Pro. The G Pro actually made me appreciate my G303 even more, go figure


----------



## Bucake

phew, you guys like the G3? i think those side buttons are absolutely horrid(ly placed).
the best things about it for me were shape, clicks and the texture on the sides (some kind of rubbery coating?)
but the texture on the sides of mine is way worn, and i couldn't use it because of the low malfunction speed and location of the side-buttons anyway.
and i think i prefer the sensor higher up actually.

if any of you guys want it, you can have it if you're willing to pay the shipping cost. (ships from the netherlands.)


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Got the mouse today and was surprised how different the buttons feel compared to the G303. The ones on my G Pro feel much more...hollow, kinda fragile - will probably take some time for me to get used to them.
> 
> 
> 
> G Pro build feels very cheap compared to G303. Doesn't feel like a premium mouse at all yet they charge a very premium price for it.
Click to expand...

Yep, Logitech took a step backwards in quality when you compare this to the G303.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> To be fair, the G303 was sold at the same price point as the G Pro not too long ago. In fact, on Logitech's website, they ARE the same price (which is crazy because you can get a G303 for $30-$40 if you know where to look). Some people are loving the G Pro. The G Pro actually made me appreciate my G303 even more, go figure


When I switched back to the G303 after using the G Pro for a couple days, I had the same feeling.

While the diamond shape isn't the best, it is certainly better feeling to hold than the slippery egg shape sides on the Pro.

And the clicks... G303 just has amazing clicks, no mouse can touch them right now. G900 is pretty good too click wise.

Will check out the G403 when Best Buy Canada gets it. Dealing with Logitech is too much of a quality control gamble these days. And they take 3 weeks to get back to you on a RMA request... Lol.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> When I switched back to the G303 after using the G Pro for a couple days, I had the same feeling.
> 
> While the diamond shape isn't the best, it is certainly better feeling to hold than the slippery egg shape sides on the Pro.
> 
> And the clicks... G303 just has amazing clicks, no mouse can touch them right now. G900 is pretty good too click wise.
> 
> Will check out the G403 when Best Buy Canada gets it. Dealing with Logitech is too much of a quality control gamble these days. And they take 3 weeks to get back to you on a RMA request... Lol.


The G100s is annoying to use. The steep slant of the sides makes it tip or lift, this compounds with the slant of the buttons. The egg shape/sides make it difficult to do precise movements if not held in the "sweet spot," the thin rear doesn't help that because it doesn't fill the palm properly. The arch isn't that great either. If I just use it as a fingertip mouse, without the weight inside, I can play decently.

Far as I remember, the G303 was easier to move like I wanted, but the shape would kill my hand after a short time.

The Pro doesn't do away with the weak points of the G100s' shape. It looks more like a return to what was decent after a failed experiment. I guess in 2-3 years they will improve their design.


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> phew, you guys like the G3? i think those side buttons are absolutely horrid(ly placed).


I like the placement of the sidebutton because I grip it under th ebuttons , thats working fine for me


----------



## kackbratze

I kinda lost interest in this mice after finding out about the absurd price of 80€ hence I have not followed this thread....

What is the common opinion on this mouse? Everyone satisfied? Any downsides?


----------



## Zelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> I kinda lost interest in this mice after finding out about the absurd price of 80€ hence I have not followed this thread....
> 
> What is the common opinion on this mouse? Everyone satisfied? Any downsides?


Coming from a CM Storm Spawn I miss the rubber sides. But other than that it's great especially the button clicks. It's now my main mouse.


----------



## e4stw00t

As I plan to switch from the G Pro to the G403 I am wondering if the scroll wheel on both are the same - looks at least on pictures and I really like the G Pro's.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> As I plan to switch from the G Pro to the G403 I am wondering if the scroll wheel on both are the same - looks at least on pictures and I really like the G Pro's.


My copy of the G Pro had a very stiff scroll wheel click. My copy of the G403 that I currently use as my main has a stiff scroll wheel click as well but not as stiff as the G Pro's. The only issue you'd need to worry about when purchasing a G403 is whether or not you bought one with a rattling scroll wheel. This has been a known issue with early adopters of the first batch of G403s.


----------



## Nivity

They are designed different as well
G403 have rounded corners on the scroll, like most mice.


----------



## syrell

I successfully completed my Mouse Mod | Logitech G3 with PMW3366 sensor today. After I was dissappointed about the new Logitech G Pro, I decide to transfer the sensor into my old beloved mouse.
The mod mouse is running nice. I made a thread about it.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1613297/mouse-mod-logitech-g3-pmw3366-sensor-running


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> I successfully completed my Mouse Mod | Logitech G3 with PMW3366 sensor today. After I was dissappointed about the new Logitech G Pro.
> The mod mouse is running nice. I made a thread about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1613297/mouse-mod-logitech-g3-pmw3366-sensor-running


What was the problem with the G Pro ?


----------



## syrell

I could not get used to the smaller size and the light lbm+rmb clicks


----------



## thompax

Amen to that. And the bad cable and the bad mouse pads.. cba mod a mouse.. should be perfect when baught.. kinda weird when there prev, mouse g303 is superior to the g pro.. except the shape.. anyhow.. someone got the picture for the leaked sensei prism? XD


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Amen to that. And the bad cable and the bad mouse pads.. cba mod a mouse.. should be perfect when baught.. kinda weird when there prev, mouse g303 is superior to the g pro.. except the shape.. anyhow.. someone got the picture for the leaked sensei prism? XD


Sensei Prism was just SS doing market research. And considering their releases for the past 5 years, they're not doing a very good job at it.

Hurr durr im steelseries i sponsor top teams like navi fnatic nip and market to esports but release casual gaming gear and nothing actually for esports hurr durrr


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

but muh esports.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> I could not get used to the smaller size and the light lbm+rmb clicks


That's the thing though. Initially, I got the impression that the G Pro would have more tactile clicks than the G303. In fact, there are people who got such a copy. But then there's the issue where the clicks are so friggin' light (like my copy) that half the time you're focusing on not accidentally misclicking when most of your attention ought to be what's going on during a game on the screen. This revolves a lot on Logitech's QC issues. No 2 mice are alike. I know this because I bought 2 G403s and they both had completely different issues all be it scroll wheel rattle, soft M2 or soft M1. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Ickz

I've tried a total of 5 pros - 1 from Logitech store, 1 from Best Buy, 3 from Amazon. They literally all feel different. It's mind boggling. Some have a smooth wheel, some have super tactile one. Some have terrible side buttons with super long travel that require a lot of force to depress, some have very little to almost zero travel and are awesome. Some have l/rmb clicks that are tactile - almost huano-like, some are super light and require almost no force to depress. I don't remember ever experiencing something to this degree with another mouse.

Also, inb4 Amazon bans my account for returns.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

inb4 some dude drives around and tries out and then returns all of the Plasma Cutter(g pro) mice available locally to him. in the entire city. cataloging every possible difference along the way.

I'LL OPEN THEM ALL


----------



## iceskeleton

Has any S/N 1628 been dodgy? Mine is fine and is 1628


----------



## Aventadoor

Mine is 1629, everything is good!


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> That's the thing though. Initially, I got the impression that the G Pro would have more tactile clicks than the G303. In fact, there are people who got such a copy. But then there's the issue where the clicks are so friggin' light (like my copy) that half the time you're focusing on not accidentally misclicking ...


This is in line with my copy as well - the clicks are extremely light and feel fragile, hollow but not tactile - I will give myself a week to get used to it else I might go back to the G303 or take a shot at the G403.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I've tried a total of 5 pros - 1 from Logitech store, 1 from Best Buy, 3 from Amazon. They literally all feel different. It's mind boggling. Some have a smooth wheel, some have super tactile one. Some have terrible side buttons with super long travel that require a lot of force to depress, some have very little to almost zero travel and are awesome. Some have l/rmb clicks that are tactile - almost huano-like, some are super light and require almost no force to depress. I don't remember ever experiencing something to this degree with another mouse.
> 
> Also, inb4 Amazon bans my account for returns.


I got one where my main clicks almost feel like Huanos too. They might actually be a little stiffer than my FK.


----------



## Straszy

Today arrived my g pro. Buttons are the same (both a little bit mushy but feels faster than on g303), cable flexible but heavy as...(waiting for paracord cable),o mousefeets are way better than on g303 (using zowie g-sr), shape for me is better, is more "stable" on the bottom, so better to pre-holding angles or do more accurate flicks. Scroll button is... everyone know ;d

*Batch model S/N: 1628

no rattles, good buttons etc.*


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Where does the "plasma cutter" meme come from.


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Mine is 1629, everything is good!


no missclicks? i missclick almost everytime when i sweep fast the buttons are so light..


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Where does the "plasma cutter" meme come from.


Not a meme. Logitech actually called the G Pro "Plasma Cutter" and the G403 Wired/Wireless "Honey Badger Wired/Wireless"


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Not a meme. Logitech actually called the G Pro "Plasma Cutter" and the G403 Wired/Wireless "Honey Badger Wired/Wireless"


G403 wired is "Honey badger"
G403 wireless is "Honey badger unchained"


----------



## deepor

Where did you guys see those weird names mentioned?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Where did you guys see those weird names mentioned?


Google will show you the way sir. The "Honey Badger" even was mistakenly used in some Best Buy's as the listed product name for the G403.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Mine is 1629, everything is good!


Can you actually rest your fingers on the buttons without causing a click?


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Can you actually rest your fingers on the buttons without causing a click?


Yes.


----------



## Aventadoor

He asked me not you...

But yes!


----------



## Demi9OD

He didn't ask me, but no, not the RMB if you get a hair trigger one!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Can you actually rest your fingers on the buttons without causing a click?


My copy's M1/M2 buttons were so light, I literally had to use this mouse like this. I wish I was kidding:


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> My copy's M1/M2 buttons were so light, I literally had to use this mouse like this. I wish I was kidding:


my mouse is the same.. 1629


----------



## Straszy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> my mouse is the same.. 1629


same, even lighter than g303 but i love this <3


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> I got one where my main clicks almost feel like Huanos too. They might actually be a little stiffer than my FK.


What is the S/N on that mouse?


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> same, even lighter than g303 but i love this <3


i can see it good in moba games etc but in a low sens game like cs its kinda terrible


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I have noticed I am accidentally right clicking sometimes but I have discovered why. At first I thought I had real light mouse clicks until I compared them to my old KPM and noticed they were very similar. It wasn't until I turned the KPM around and looked at the front of the mouse that I realized the issue. The KPM has a sloped front that leans towards the right side so the right mouse button is actually lower than the left. Here is a picture showing what I mean. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with the clicks on my G Pro or the shape, I just need to get used to it after using the KPM for so long with it's lower right mouse button.


----------



## b0z0

Thinking about using a zowie cable for my G pro.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> What is the S/N on that mouse?


1631 but it seems they can vary a lot even within batches.


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Thinking about using a zowie cable for my G pro.


I think you will not regret the change. the braided cable was too heavy and stiff for me


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I have noticed I am accidentally right clicking sometimes but I have discovered why. At first I thought I had real light mouse clicks until I compared them to my old KPM and noticed they were very similar. It wasn't until I turned the KPM around and looked at the front of the mouse that I realized the issue. The KPM has a sloped front that leans towards the right side so the right mouse button is actually lower than the left. Here is a picture showing what I mean.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with the clicks on my G Pro or the shape, I just need to get used to it after using the KPM for so long with it's lower right mouse button.


This is a good point. However, I've had the same issues with the G403 where you can buy 2 copies of the same mouse and they literally do not have the same feeling switches. My G900 has equally tactile M1/M2 buttons and are both at a level plane like the G Pro's positions of its M1/M2 buttons. I don't think changing my grip will change the fact that one of my switches are incredibly lighter than the other. My copy of the G Pro had an M2 button that was so sensitive that I literally couldn't even rest a finger on it else it actuated the switch.

People have reported having tactile clicks or very light clicks with their copies of the G Pro. The point is that Logitech's QC issues affect their production line in a way where nothing is consistent.


----------



## Yihaw

Has anyone purchased any mouse feet for the g pro yet? I really dislike these mouse feet.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yihaw*
> 
> Has anyone purchased any mouse feet for the g pro yet? I really dislike these mouse feet.


Many have, anyway i'm also interested, as i don't like them either, they feel too rough, scratchy. Anything in particular to suggest?


----------



## Scalpovic

I put MX-2 Skates from HyperGlide (G1 & MX300), it works perfectly.

I also put a zowie cable (with rearranged pins) and I can now tell GPro is bae !!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> This is a good point. However, I've had the same issues with the G403 where you can buy 2 copies of the same mouse and they literally do not have the same feeling switches. My G900 has equally tactile M1/M2 buttons and are both at a level plane like the G Pro's positions of its M1/M2 buttons. I don't think changing my grip will change the fact that one of my switches are incredibly lighter than the other. *My copy of the G Pro had an M2 button that was so sensitive that I literally couldn't even rest a finger on it else it actuated the switch*.
> 
> People have reported having tactile clicks or very light clicks with their copies of the G Pro. The point is that Logitech's QC issues affect their production line in a way where nothing is consistent.


You would hate using my FK, AM or G100s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> i can see it good in moba games etc but in a low sens game like cs its kinda terrible


I like to use light buttons for GO.

I made my FK's, AM's and G100s' buttons lighter to improve my game. The light buttons and light weight of the G100s almost feels like I just have to think about getting a head shot for it to happen. Only if it the buttons didn't feel like bending plastic and had equal return force...

I can see why n0thing continues to use the G100s, especially if his is modified.


----------



## spoonybard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Many have, anyway i'm also interested, as i don't like them either, they feel too rough, scratchy. Anything in particular to suggest?


You should try polishing the feet first, some of them take a long while to break in and glide properly. I used a nail polishing block to make mine shine and glide better.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonybard*
> 
> You should try polishing the feet first, some of them take a long while to break in and glide properly. I used a nail polishing block to make mine shine and glide better.


After a few weeks of use the logitech mouse feet will glide fine.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonybard*
> 
> You should try polishing the feet first, some of them take a long while to break in and glide properly. I used a nail polishing block to make mine shine and glide better.


I might try that, or just wait for them to polish themselves with use.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonybard*
> 
> You should try polishing the feet first, some of them take a long while to break in and glide properly. I used a nail polishing block to make mine shine and glide better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> After a few weeks of use the logitech mouse feet will glide fine.


I use my hard pads to do that. Do a bunch of swipes to make them glide better on my cloth pads. Trying to use cloth to wear in the feet takes too long.


----------



## raisethe3

I don't mean to spam, but for those who appear in this thread questioning about whether they should get this mouse or the G403. This is a good review comparison:

Hope this may help many of you.

**Edit: Y'all dislike it. Don't blame you guys. Thought it be helpful.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I don't mean to spam, but for those who appear in this thread questioning about whether they should get this mouse or the G403. This is a good review comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this may help many of you.


Smaller mousefeet are bad

Wireless is a no go

Saying the DPI button should be removed

Yeeeeeeeeah, don't think this video is worth anything substantial.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Smaller mousefeet are bad
> 
> Wireless is a no go
> 
> Saying the DPI button should be removed
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeah, don't think this video is worth anything substantial.


It's better than most of the stuff out there.

Don't read my recent comments on the G403 (they will make fanboys upset).


----------



## syrell

be careful using diffenrent mouseskatz, the sensor dpi / cpi can go off, If u marginal change the sensor height.


----------



## zeflow

I didn't mind the "rounded" sides of the pro initially but the more I use it the less comfortable it is to me. I grip my mouse pretty hard and the straight sides of the mx300 or even the g303 provided a more secure and comfortable feel in my opinion. It's weird that such a small detail makes a huge difference.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I don't mean to spam, but for those who appear in this thread questioning about whether they should get this mouse or the G403. This is a good review comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this may help many of you.


This video greatly offended me. He implies nobody should use the "macro" button on the top of the G Pro. I use it as middle click because the ACTUAL SCROLL CLICK IS TOO BLOODY HEAVY!

semi-sarcastic


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It's better than most of the stuff out there.


Most reviews are already uninformed, so I'd set his par for the course. Plus his hilarious hypocrisy on the DPI button. He disables it (understandable), but then goes on to criticize actually using it (macros for example), relegating viewers to use the keyboard while discussing his use of the other two buttons on the side as if that alone doesn't justify the potential use out of it.

Maybe the hat is destroying his brain cells.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> This video greatly offended me. He implies nobody should use the "macro" button on the top of the G Pro. I use it as middle click because the ACTUAL SCROLL CLICK IS TOO BLOODY HEAVY!


How about "it's too small for big hands" implying everyone has to claw or palm their mice?


----------



## Venrar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I didn't mind the "rounded" sides of the pro initially but the more I use it the less comfortable it is to me. I grip my mouse pretty hard and the straight sides of the mx300 or even the g303 provided a more secure and comfortable feel in my opinion. It's weird that such a small detail makes a huge difference.


It's not weird at all, they're constant creating unstable grips on their mice, and while they're aesthetically pleasing, and the sensor feels great, I can't actually use the thing for more a few days because of the inward slope on the sides. It means there's a sort of ledge at the top of the mouse that sticks into your ring finger, and draws your pinky towards the bottom of your mouse, which you can't rest it against comfortably because the mouse is narrowest at the bottom point. It's particularly acute on a small mouse because there's not a lot of room to put your fingers on the side, so sloping it inward effectively makes it so you've cut almost half of the grippable space on the side of the mouse. They've simultaneously made it feel wide at the top and too narrow at the bottom, so I feel like I have to constantly adjust my grip, and I'm never quite comfortable in-game. I'm not sure why they cant just COPY shapes that people actually like.


----------



## Nivity

I would not call that a review at all.
It was just horrible to watch, and lol about the dpi button.
Yeah remove the dpi button, see what happens


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Most reviews are already uninformed, so I'd set his par for the course. Plus his hilarious hypocrisy on the DPI button. He disables it (understandable), but then goes on to criticize actually using it (macros for example), relegating viewers to use the keyboard while discussing his use of the other two buttons on the side as if that alone doesn't justify the potential use out of it.
> 
> Maybe the hat is destroying his brain cells.


Well, I don't use the CPI/profile button, but I do use the side buttons. I use the side buttons because it is much faster/efficient than using the keyboard to quick switch my weapon. I guess if all top mounted CPI/profile buttons were configurable, and easily reachable, I would use it for comms to free up mouse 3 for something else. I wouldn't miss the top mounted CPI/profile button (less weight is more important to me).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I would not call that a review at all.
> It was just horrible to watch, and lol about the dpi button.
> Yeah remove the dpi button, see what happens


Razer removed it on their DeathAdder 2013 (thereby the Chroma as well) in order to sell the Elite in the future.


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I didn't mind the "rounded" sides of the pro initially but the more I use it the less comfortable it is to me. I grip my mouse pretty hard and the straight sides of the mx300 or even the g303 provided a more secure and comfortable feel in my opinion. It's weird that such a small detail makes a huge difference.


Yeah, the Pro is a shape fail for me. Too wide at the top, too narrow at the bottom, scratchy feet, stiff cable, and I'm paying $69.99 for this?

Well I didn't because I returned mine after giving it an honest go for a week. I've never used a mouse that felt too wide but also unstable at the same time.


----------



## raisethe3

Lol, all right guys. Fair enough about the review video. I'll just take it down for the sake of everyone. I thought it was a solid review.

If anyone can find a good comparison review, do post it.

Thanks!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Lol, all right guys. Fair enough about the review video. I'll just take it down for the sake of everyone. I thought it was a solid review.
> 
> If anyone can find a good comparison review, do post it.
> 
> Thanks!


I liked hearing his opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> Yeah, the Pro is a shape fail for me. Too wide at the top, too narrow at the bottom, scratchy feet, stiff cable, and I'm paying $69.99 for this?
> 
> Well I didn't because I returned mine after giving it an honest go for a week. I've never used a mouse that felt too wide but also unstable at the same time.


Since they failed with the G302 shape they went back to what they know. However, it appears most of the newer players don't want that particular old school shape. Personally, I am more fond of the Diamondback or WMO shape.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I liked hearing his opinion.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. But I guess there should be a point where the review should be "fair" or "unbiased". Which is what I am trying to find. Because really, it comes down to those two models for me and yes, I have demoed it, but not for long and neither were attached to computers.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. But I guess there should be a point where the review should be "fair" or "unbiased". Which is what I am trying to find. Because really, it comes down to those two models for me and yes, I have demoed it, but not for long and neither were attached to computers.


I wouldn't not recommend the G403 to any serious gamer due to the the shell bending when you put weight on it. That results in the CPI fluctuating during use, which is a massive negative if you are buying the new Logitech mice for the PMW-3366 sensor -- it would be sort of like using an ADNS-9800 sensor.

I might buy the Pro once I send back my G403.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1st*
> 
> How about "it's too small for big hands" implying everyone has to claw or palm their mice?


A lot of people seem to forget fingertip grip exists somehow. Hell when zowie talks about grips in their advertisement they always only talk about claw and palm. Apparently somewhere along the way people forgot fingertip grip exists.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I wouldn't not recommend the G403 to any serious gamer due to the *the shell bending when you put weight on i*t. That results in the CPI fluctuating during use, which is a massive negative if you are buying the new Logitech mice for the PMW-3366 sensor -- it would be sort of like using an ADNS-9800 sensor.
> 
> I might buy the Pro once I send back my G403.


What?


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I wouldn't not recommend the G403 to any serious gamer due to the the shell bending when you put weight on it. That results in the CPI fluctuating during use, which is a massive negative if you are buying the new Logitech mice for the PMW-3366 sensor -- it would be sort of like using an ADNS-9800 sensor.
> 
> I might buy the Pro once I send back my G403.


I use the G403 as my daily driver. What in gawd's name are you using that makes the G403 bend? Are you doing a one-handed pushup on it while gaming?

I'd recommend ANY mouse that works for them but I wouldn't go far as to say that the G403, G Pro, G Whatever, G Overpriced, etc. is not recommended to any serious gamer. That's highly subjective and what works for that person may work horribly wrong for another


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2850_30#post_25574513
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2880_30#post_25577082
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2880_30#post_25577095
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609899/new-logitech-g403-prodigy-107g-10g-wire-wireless/2880_30#post_25577121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I use the G403 as my daily driver. What in gawd's name are you using that makes the G403 bend? Are you doing a one-handed pushup on it while gaming?
> 
> I'd recommend ANY mouse that works for them but I wouldn't go far as to say that the G403, G Pro, G Whatever, G Overpriced, etc. is not recommended to any serious gamer. That's highly subjective and what works for that person may work horribly wrong for another


Serious gamers don't use SteelSeries Sensei mice if they are not being paid to use them even though they love the shape. If you are serious enough to buy mice for mostly the sensor then the possible fluctuating CPI of the G403 isn't what you would want.

If you are the type of person to rest your hand on the mouse the CPI can change. If you press the buttons hard the CPI could change. Since the mouse is 43mm tall, and the rear fills your palm early, the likelihood you press down on the mouse is higher. I tend to see people, who use ergo mice, have their palm not touching the mouse pad, which means they are putting a lot of weight on the mouse.


----------



## Aventadoor

Its not like it bends when you use the mice on the surface?
Mine bends if I push towards the middle of the bottom, but not where the mousefeet are.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Its not like it bends when you use the mice on the surface?
> Mine bends if I push towards the middle of the bottom, but not where the mousefeet are.


I was using the Artisan Shiden Kai when I noticed while playing and measuring CPI.


----------



## Aventadoor

Hmm... I guess ill return the G403 aswell then... Cant mess with my OCD like that....
RIP 3366 life


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I was using the Shiden Kai when I noticed while playing and measuring CPI.


Can you make a video of the bending issue?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Lol, all right guys. Fair enough about the review video. I'll just take it down for the sake of everyone. I thought it was a solid review.
> 
> If anyone can find a good comparison review, do post it.
> 
> Thanks!


This is a place to discuss opinions, don't remove it just because not everyone agrees with what is said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I wouldn't not recommend the G403 to any serious gamer due to the the shell bending when you put weight on it. That results in the CPI fluctuating during use, which is a massive negative if you are buying the new Logitech mice for the PMW-3366 sensor -- it would be sort of like using an ADNS-9800 sensor.
> 
> I might buy the Pro once I send back my G403.


How do you get your G403 to bend? Like at all? It still couldn't influence CPI because that's what the ring foot around the sensor is for. It keeps equidistant at all times.


----------



## m0uz

Is the Shiden Kai a fabric pad? If so, the feet could just be 'melting' (for lack of a better word) into the surface which, in turn, will move the ICS closer to the surface therefore altering the CPI.

Edit: In response to the post below

So, the mouse doesn't "bend" it just gets pushed into the mousepad? Really? That'll obviously affect CPI


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can you make a video of the bending issue?


I don't really have the tools for that.

Basically, imagine the mouse foot for the sensor is not touching the surface when your hand is not on the mouse, then when you put your hand on the mouse it touches the surface. By the way, I have the wireless G403 (someone needs to verify the wired variant does the same thing).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> This is a place to discuss opinions, don't remove it just because not everyone agrees with what is said.
> How do you get your G403 to bend? Like at all? It still couldn't influence CPI because that's what the ring foot around the sensor is for. It keeps equidistant at all times.


I have the wireless G403.

I simply use the mouse. I guess it's more apparent on the stiff foam Shiden Kai or other hard surfaces. I haven't played with it on cloth yet.

Maybe it's not a design issue, maybe it's a assembly issue. I can't verify this because I don't want to lose my $100.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Is the Shiden Kai a fabric pad? If so, the feet could just be 'melting' (for lack of a better word) into the surface which, in turn, will move the ICS closer to the surface therefore altering the CPI.
> 
> Edit: In response to the post below
> 
> So, the mouse doesn't "bend" it just gets pushed into the mousepad? Really? That'll obviously affect CPI


The Shiden Kai is a stiff foam glass coated mouse pad. Essentially a hard pad with low friction.

Of course CPI will change when the height of the sensor changes. That is why you make sure the bottom shell piece is stiff enough to stop the mouse from bending under realistic loads. The bottom shell piece on the G403 appears to be very thin. I suspect the Pro wouldn't have this issue because the design appears stronger.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The Shiden Kai is a stiff foam glass coated mouse pad. Essentially a hard pad with low friction.


My apologies for my lack of mouse pad knowledge









That sounds tastey, though. Is there an Artisan pad like that with lots of control? I mean LOTS.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> My apologies for my lack of mouse pad knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds tastey, though. Is there an Artisan pad like that with lots of control? I mean LOTS.


Artisan no longer produces the glass coated mouse pads, they say it costs too much. So they probably weren't selling that many. They had a Shiden variant, which was less slippery, but I don't think that would have enough control for you. Their low friction cloth pads are probably more suitable for you.

I like the Shiden Kai when my mice work on it. Unfortunately once this pad dies there will be no replacing it; that day is approaching sooner than later.


----------



## Melan

You can buy an xsoft white/pink shidenkai right now on artisan site. Mid are out of stock.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> You can buy an xsoft white/pink shidenkai right now on artisan site. Mid are out of stock.


I read they are no longer making them in the future.

I think I have the hard foam red version. I don't see the point of getting a xsoft for a surface that is more like a hard pad.


----------



## Melan

That's sad if true. I need a pad that resists the humidity and is not pure glass/metal. Plastic is meh. Shidenkai was the best bet for me. Zero was affected by humidity too, so idk what to get anymore.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I don't really have the tools for that.
> 
> Basically, imagine the mouse foot for the sensor is not touching the surface when your hand is not on the mouse, then when you put your hand on the mouse it touches the surface. By the way, I have the wireless G403 (someone needs to verify the wired variant does the same thing).
> I have the wireless G403.
> 
> I simply use the mouse. I guess it's more apparent on the stiff foam Shiden Kai or other hard surfaces. I haven't played with it on cloth yet.
> 
> Maybe it's not a design issue, maybe it's a assembly issue. I can't verify this because I don't want to lose my $100.
> The Shiden Kai is a stiff foam glass coated mouse pad. Essentially a hard pad with low friction.
> 
> Of course CPI will change when the height of the sensor changes. That is why you make sure the bottom shell piece is stiff enough to stop the mouse from bending under realistic loads. The bottom shell piece on the G403 appears to be very thin. I suspect the Pro wouldn't have this issue because the design appears stronger.


Probably a defective unit. but still, very weird!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Probably a defective unit. but still, very weird!


Premise and Aventadoor have a G403 that does the same thing. Not sure if qsxcv's and Ino's G403s do the same thing, but qsxcv says the bottom is "very thin."


----------



## SmashTV

I don't get bending or abnormal CPI changes.

Maybe it's a first batch thing. I'm also wired, full 1-3-1palm grip and tend to apply top pressure when I use mice.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Premise and Aventadoor have a G403 that does the same thing. Not sure if qsxcv's and Ino's G403s do the same thing, but qsxcv says the bottom is "very thin."


How about a paper test.
You place some ink on the mouse feet and then put it freely (with minimal force) on a piece of paper.
The ink will print on the paper and will indicate which spots are in contact. If the shell is badly bent to the inside, then the inner mouse feet (around the sensor) will not cause an ink print on the paper.
If this test was done by multiple people on video then we will have some sort of evidence showing the issue.
The additional weights should be remove in this test.
Once the test is finished, remove the ink.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How about a paper test.
> You place some ink on the mouse feet and then put it freely (with minimal force) on a piece of paper.
> The ink will print on the paper and will indicate which spots are in contact. If the shell is badly bent to the inside, then the inner mouse feet (around the sensor) will not cause an ink print on the paper.
> If this test was done by multiple people on video then we will have some sort of evidence showing the issue.
> The additional weights should be remove in this test.
> Once the test is finished, remove the ink.


Since Logitech didn't send me this mouse, I won't be ruining it for informational purposes. I am returning it after a few days of more use, as I want to see how good I can get with it.


----------



## Conditioned

Personally I'd prefer it if the dpi button was on the bottom of the mouse. I ahve accidentally hit it serveral times, not while gaming though.


----------



## Nivity

Not once have I hit the DPI button on either G pro or G403 by accident ;O

I prefer it on top since I use it for next track, hell I would love if it had 2 like the KPM (also never hit once by accident)


----------



## dobragab

Hello,

I got my G Pro on the 8th of September.







Now I got time to test the sensor, and I successfully excessed its perfect control speed. Turned out to be *around 7.5 m/s.*

I needed 3 (three) Allsop Raindrop XL pads (making a surface of ~1.2 m) to reach this speed.


----------



## m0uz

Judging by those plots, it looks like it stopped and started tracking again after the malfunction which leads to me believe that any miniscule gap between the pads could be the reason for the malfunction. Might be wrong but I don't think testing with an unreliable component, being the surface, is something we should take as fact. Still, congrats on your arm reaching a speed that could kill a bugger


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Judging by those plots, it looks like it stopped and started tracking again after the malfunction which leads to me believe that any miniscule gap between the pads could be the reason for the malfunction. Might be wrong but I don't think testing with an unreliable component, being the surface, is something we should take as fact. Still, congrats on your arm reaching a speed that could kill a bugger


sounds legit to me too!


----------



## dobragab

I could reach 7 m/s without the gap interfering, producing perfect graphs, but never made a perfect graph above 7.5 m/s. Here is a graph made on 2 pads reaching 6 m/s.


----------



## Melan

That's where deskpads come in useful.


----------



## yoomy

I am giving the G Pro one final try. I added a ceesa cable and new hyperglides to give me some motivation


----------



## syrell

Can u make a picture from the side with the hyerglides on?


----------



## Sencha

Are there anymore working codes for EU Pro G? I want to get one for laptop downstairs.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> Can u make a picture from the side with the hyerglides on?


With the mouse flat on the mousepad?


----------



## Aventadoor

I tried to clean my GTF-X but it dident get too much better...
Infensus OP and XTRFY are too slow for me...
Any suggestions for a low friction cloth pad? I want easy initiation and smooth glide!


----------



## Arc0s

Will a zowie fk cables work on this mouse? or is it better to just debraid this one?


----------



## Melan

Yeah, you'll just have to swap cables on connector.


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> With the mouse flat on the mousepad?


l
no just in your hand


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I tried to clean my GTF-X but it dident get too much better...
> Infensus OP and XTRFY are too slow for me...
> Any suggestions for a low friction cloth pad? I want easy initiation and smooth glide!


Tried most of them and GTF-X is the best by far in regards to low static and continuous friction.
Shidenkai might rival that but I cannot stand most coatings on the Artisan pads, my wrist gets destroyed.

Problem with faster satin pads like Infensus is the random glide, humidity etc effects satin pads a lot.


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> With the mouse flat on the mousepad?


I'm using a razer goliathus , I cut away the seam at the bottom side. I like the pad alot more than their mice


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Tried most of them and GTF-X is the best by far in regards to low static and continuous friction.
> Shidenkai might rival that but I cannot stand most coatings on the Artisan pads, my wrist gets destroyed.
> 
> Problem with faster satin pads like Infensus is the random glide, humidity etc effects satin pads a lot.


My GTF-X is really old tho, I tried washing it with handsoap and it got pretty clean but.. I hope I dident break it as Zowie themselfs recommend to only use a damp cloth, not to put it in a shower!








Either way, I dont like its kinda "rough" feel.

Yeah I dont think ill buy a Artisan...


----------



## popups

How stiff are the buttons of the Pro compared to the G403? My G403 is rather stiff where I click, it's similar to my IMO or some of my (modified) Zowies.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> How stiff are the buttons of the Pro compared to the G403? My G403 is rather stiff where I click, it's similar to my IMO or some of my (modified) Zowies.


I guessed it's around 35g weight in the area where I have my fingertips. That's next to the middle of the wheel. It's a lot harder to click in the back of the buttons and it goes down to something like 20g at the very front of the mouse.

This is a very rough guess I made clicking the buttons with the mouse on a kitchen scale.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> How stiff are the buttons of the Pro compared to the G403? My G403 is rather stiff where I click, it's similar to my IMO or some of my (modified) Zowies.


WIth my units, G403 is stiffer and less clicky. G Pro has superior clicks in my opinion. They are crispy/clean clicks that are easy to press and rather short stroke


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I guessed it's around 35g weight in the area where I have my fingertips. That's next to the middle of the wheel. It's a lot harder to click in the back of the buttons and it goes down to something like 20g at the very front of the mouse.
> 
> This is a very rough guess I made clicking the buttons with the mouse on a kitchen scale.


At the very front of the buttons on the G403 I am getting ~55g to actuate, it goes up significantly from there. It feel like mouse 1 doesn't have any spring holding down the button.

I think I want something around 40-50g where I click. I (accidentally) modified my G100s to be ~31g at the very front.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> WIth my units, G403 is stiffer and less clicky. G Pro has superior clicks in my opinion. They are crispy/clean clicks that are easy to press and rather short stroke


Yeah, I wasn't impressed with the buttons on the G403. I think the G303 was better (I don't remember).


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't impressed with the buttons on the G403. I think the G303 was better (I don't remember).


My G303 and G302 have better clicks than my Pro. The Pro feels a little hollow or something (no idea how to describe it).


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> l
> no just in your hand


----------



## DrumAndBass

Got G Pro in retail shop today, will post my feeling later, coming from KPM as fellow poster above ; )

Meanwhile, can someone help me with driver version? I clearly remember that read somewhere here or maybe on g403 thread that latest software version for Logitech added a bit of smoothing, like 2 frames or something? But can't find that post anymore, even thorugh search.
What latest version is there without 2 frames of smoothing?

Also some guy wrote a short instruction how to trick instalation program to install older version, can someone link it please if you know where this post?

for now from get -go i can this this- buttons are perfect, i don't know how on earth someone could missclick them. Only if that was failure mice maybe or bad batch.
Clicks crisp, with short travel and good felling when you depress them.
Serial number - 1628LZOh....
RMB feels a bit lighter to press than LMB, with a bit different sound, Can't say how long rmb switch will last for me, but for it's just good.


----------



## Melan

Logitech didn't add extra 2 frames of smoothing. It always was there.

One older firmware on G303 and G502 didn't have it. That's it.


----------



## DrumAndBass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Logitech didn't add extra 2 frames of smoothing. It always was there.
> 
> One older firmware on G303 and G502 didn't have it. That's it.


Thank you for clarification. So i just need to install latest version and forget for now about it yeah? Any under water stones which i might be not aware off?


----------



## Melan

Yeah, just install and forget.


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrumAndBass*
> 
> Thank you for clarification. So i just need to install latest version and forget for now about it yeah? Any under water stones which i might be not aware off?


You can also just set up your mouse, uninstall and forget.


----------



## DrumAndBass

Well, here my first impressions.

1. LMB and RMB buttons are good. Short travel distance, distinct clicks. No backlash/idling. RMB is a bit lighter to press, miss-clicked twice, but it might be due to former KPm rmb beeing slightly lower than LMB. Sounds a tiny bit differnetly from each other, but whatever. KPM's lmb/rmb sounds differntly too.

2. MB4 and MB5 - short travel distance as well, very nice to pross. Contrary to RMB/LMB there are a bit of backlash/idling move, i would say about 5-10% of whole travel distance. Very minimal.

3.MB3/wheel - rather stiff/tight. I didn't make any measure with kitchen weigher, but it seems it requires tripple/quadrupple ammount of the force needed to press LMB or RMB.

Texture on scroll wheel is very rough/rugged. Feels like car's tire : ) For me it's good.
When you scroll it - it has rather distinctive postions. They are not as crisp/clear as on my KPM, a bit softer to scroll.
When you scroll wheel fast - overall sound of that process is rather quiet. Contrary to my KPM's, which is a bit louder when fast scrolling.
Also worth noting is that KPM's wheel has a more traditional shape in terms of edges - edges on KPM feel and look more like motorcyle wheels with smoothed curved corners. While on g pro corners of the wheel's edges) are completely like a brick. 90 degrees angle.
Feels new to me gotta get used to it, but i can certanly say that this helps to scroll it even with half a finger on it, like, you don't need to reposition whole trigger finger from LMB to wheel to scroll it with this "brick" shape, even right side of your finger is enough to scroll.
May sound funny, but i can see it being usefull in terms of not being coght off-guard - like you always have you finger on LMB when you need to return fire and can scroll at the same time with right part of your finger.
Anyway, wheel's "brick" shape doesn't disturb or interfere in any way, so all cool. The matter of getting used to.

4. DPI switch - well, it has small problem i would say? It has very short and distinct travel distance with no backlash/iddling, all cool. But if you move you finger from the top side of the dpi switch - it get lifted a tiny bit and then makes funny vibrating sound.
Hilarious part is - the distance it get's lifted up is so negligble, almost less tham 1 mm, but the sound the spring makes is so loud it's funny. If you ever played with cigarette lighter springs - the sund almost the same. Very short vibration which alsmot imeddiately stops.
Also, maybe it's just my copy of that mouse and others are fine don't know. I don't even use dpi switch so for me it's like whatever.

5.Backlight - all colors imaginable, pink are slightly off as to me. Instantly disabled this stuf.

6. Cord is very soft braided cable. Softer tham my KPM had, which i completely scratched because i could not stand how stiff KPM's cord was.
Don't know if i scratch that one overtime as with KPM but for now at least it doesn't restrict my movement/feeling of aim.

7. Mouse feet - well i understand that everything is ralative, but to those several contributers a few pages back, who said that G Pro's feet were "the worst they ever had" - well i would like to feel those devices you have been using before, because as for me, these feet are some nice and soft one's. Especially after my KPM's feet where i couldn't get a single move after a year where i wouldn't feel drag/rustle on my pad.
G pro's feel smooth, not slippery. No drag. At least for now.

8. Shape - feels good for my claw/fingertip grip. Don't feel uncomfortable coming from KPM. My hands are 18/8,5 with "piano" fingers - shape feels natural. Even when i tried palm grip it felt comfortable, side buttons are in right place.
Anyway i think those who consider such rather small and light weight mouse use claw/fingertip or hybrid grip, and not palm.

9. Sensor- well i left this for last one, because i would need a week or two to trully understand the differnce between KPM and it's behavior in games.

But from get go i can say this - i have my mini-test so to say, where i quickly move cursor between three points on screen in triangular shape, like, i drawing small triangle, and i repeat it's triangular counter many times quickly.

It helps to feel if there is smoothing on the mouse or no, or if the mouse lags a bit. G pro feels crisp and cursor is always there where you expect it to be. With KPM it's a bit softer movemnet, like on the swamp. Cursor is always there too, but not fast enough and not when you wuld expect it to be there a tiny bit ago with KPM.

Polling rate is stable with mouse movement recorder and DPC latency shows latency between 24-33 so system is rather good for pointing even tiny bit of lag of mouse. Well, i'm honestly very sensitive to lag/smoothing so g pro feels like one of the best mices, if not he best, which i ever had.

There were a few posts earlier, about soft shell at the bottom which get's bend when under wrist pressure. I use finger tip/claw hybrid so only things which apply pressure to mouse are my thumb and ring/little fingers







) And i would not like to test it anyway applying artificial pressure to test if shell bends.
Personally, i think if mouse starts to bend under your pressure - you should reconsider how you hold your mouse and is it even safe for your wrist. Besides, what does such pressure on the mouse accomplishes? It doesn't give you more control- fingertip/claw grip does. So, don't know about this pressure thing...

Also, frotgot to ask - should there be second replacement feet in the box of G Pro? Because in my box there were no replacemnet feet in the box..


----------



## nyshak

No the G Pro does not come with replacement feet. If you like the original Logitech will offer replacements soon I guess. The replacements for other models cost like 5 euros.

Or, you can wait until Hyperglides have replacements out - they will develop some as posted on their website. Those then should be much better than the original ones, but again if those are fine for you you will be able to get spares from Logitech in the future.


----------



## DrumAndBass

Well, accidently clicked rmb twice already for no reason ) Edited my post above about this.
It might be due to this KPM lower curve of RMB which Dalton pointed out earlier and my ring finger is used to that lower position)


----------



## zackowns

am I the only one who has the issue with the mouse tilting therefore when im bunny hopping in csgo the mouse dosent track as well ? its like i dont have this issue with mice like deathadder could be the higher lod?


----------



## DrumAndBass

What do you mean by mouse tilting? Sry, english not my native language. You mean bend?


----------



## zackowns

no i mean it dosent stay flat on the pad when i move it so the sensor dosent track well


----------



## m0uz

Alya had that problem, too. Think the mouse lifted at the sides when swiping


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackowns*
> 
> am I the only one who has the issue with the mouse tilting therefore when im bunny hopping in csgo the mouse dosent track as well ? its like i dont have this issue with mice like deathadder could be the higher lod?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1608862/sponsored-logitech-g-pro-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/2340_30#post_25560273
Quote:


> "I didn't like the egg shape and slant of the sides of the G100s. When I swipe sometimes I lift one side of the mouse and it shifts in my hand. I can't get a stable grip if I don't fingertip the mouse. I also get some movement when pressing the buttons. I assume it would be very similar with the Pro."


http://www.overclock.net/t/1604070/skadoodle-and-semphis-logi-new-mouse/1260_30#post_25445288
Quote:


> "If the top is wider than the bottom it could tilt if you put pressure on the mouse. How easy that is to occur depends on how much thinner the bottom is than the top."


----------



## DrumAndBass

I manage to avoid it, but can see it happening with different kind of grip or when other person used to ballance of another mice. KPM has similar problem with right side, where left side can lift up a bit, but it only occure in huge fast swipes, very rarely.
Mouse is very light + wider top with thinner bottom shape \__/ doesn't help stability either, so yeah i can see it happening when more pressure starts to apply at the right side.


----------



## zackowns

How do you open the g pro i unscrewed both screw and I cant figure out how to open it.


----------



## qsxcv

one more under the bottom sticker (the one with the text)


----------



## zackowns

Okay this is gonna sound strange but i took off the mouse feet and am currterly using a qck+ with no mouse feet and the mouse is so accurate, dont get me wrong its not a smooth glide at all but i dont have that problem anymore with the sensor not tracking well why is it like that with the feet i wonder?


----------



## syrell

maybe mouse height is off, you should use mousetester programm to actually prove that its trcking better without feet


----------



## bvazx

What's the difference between the logitech g pro with part number 910-004855 and logitech g pro with part number 910-004856?
Or is it a mistake in the part number?


----------



## deepor

Perhaps that's about the box, and it's a different number because the text on it is in a different language? The sticker on the bottom of my mouse has a completely different part number "810-005288".


----------



## zackowns

Anybody have good recommendations for thin mouse feet for the g pro ? Tried the hyperglides too thick sensor was not registering


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvazx*
> 
> What's the difference between the logitech g pro with part number 910-004855 and logitech g pro with part number 910-004856?
> Or is it a mistake in the part number?


Mine is 910-004857.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackowns*
> 
> Anybody have good recommendations for thin mouse feet for the g pro ? Tried the hyperglides too thick sensor was not registering


A bunch of passes on a hard pad or some kind of rough material can easily change that.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackowns*
> 
> Anybody have good recommendations for thin mouse feet for the g pro ? Tried the hyperglides too thick sensor was not registering


try the surface tuning option see if itll increase the liftoff distance


----------



## zackowns

that always give me sensor issues even with the orignal feet on all surfaces i thought no one actually uses that


----------



## yoomy

I use hyperglides on the G Pro with a Logitech Cloth pad, sensitivity got a little slower but works perfectly.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackowns*
> 
> that always give me sensor issues even with the orignal feet on all surfaces i thought no one actually uses that


I've seen one person write that it fixed problems on his mouse pad. Other than that, I also always thought that it can only make things worse (can only reduce LOD).


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackowns*
> 
> How do you open the g pro i unscrewed both screw and I cant figure out how to open it.


Grab it by the middle of the usb and swing it round and round really fast, smash that sucker on the desk, comes open in two clean pieces.


----------



## Nivity

Ordered another G pro from Logitech store again after sending back the first one several weeks ago and just today UPS picked up my G403.
Wish me good luck ;O

The 25% Swedish student code on logitech swedish store is to much to pass up compared to buying it in a "better" store.

I guess I hope it got good buttons this time around, otherwise I will be hm screwed








I already used the 25% code 3 times, you can only use it 1 time, had to create new "guest" accounts to get the code working, since if you use it -> return an item the code does not work anymore.


----------



## syrell

For every one who is not satisfied wih the G Pro and is searchng for a shape like the G1 - I can recommend the Asus Sica with 3310 sensor. The shape feels really close to the classic logitech shape, u can change the omron switches without soldering!This should have very mouse!


----------



## zeflow

Has anyone used the hyperglides mx-3 model on the G Pro? I got some so I can replace the cable but they seem to be thin, wondering if anyone is have rubbing problems?

Thank you.


----------



## yoomy

I use the MX3 hyperglides and they work fine. CPI changed a little but tracking is good.


----------



## bvazx

Got my yesterday. Now it's my favorite mouse.








P.S.: The best mouse for me with the worst cable.
On my Windows 10 x64 I can't install the LGS 8.88.30, but, can install the LGS 8.87.116...


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvazx*
> 
> Got my yesterday. Now it's my favorite mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: The best mouse for me with the worst cable...
> 
> On my Windows 10 x 64 I can't install the LGS 8.88.30, but, can install the LGS 8.87.116...


Ye it pretty much requires you to buy a Ceesa cable if your going with the G pro or G403 imo.
Have one with my KPM and its just wonderful, even if it bends etc I dont feel the cable the slightest.

Love it


----------



## yoomy

I agree with that, a ceesa cable and new hyperglides really make the G Pro much more usable. I have been using the G Pro again and I am now at a point where I probably perform as good as with the KPM. It is really difficult to say which one I like more though and making that decision drives me crazy.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I agree with that, a ceesa cable and new hyperglides really make the G Pro much more usable. I have been using the G Pro again and I am now at a point where I probably perform as good as with the KPM. It is really difficult to say which one I like more though and making that decision drives me crazy.


:=) Ye hope I get a good G pro this time so I can try it for real, hard to try it with a bad RMB.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quick question, does anyone else's G Pro make a high pitch noise? Took me a bit to realize the noise was coming from the mouse. If I put my ear up to it I can tell it's coming from around the scroll wheel area.


----------



## syrell

some were reporting this - yes


----------



## Yihaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> I agree with that, a ceesa cable and new hyperglides really make the G Pro much more usable. I have been using the G Pro again and I am now at a point where I probably perform as good as with the KPM. It is really difficult to say which one I like more though and making that decision drives me crazy.


Which mousefeet have you purchased?


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yihaw*
> 
> Which mousefeet have you purchased?


I still had some Hyperglides mx2 lying around.


----------



## Nivity

Got my new G pro today.
Same 1633 SN thing, but clicks are good this time.

Will wait for skates and ceesa cable before I try it.
Don't want to swap now either since I am trying to push in OW, will throw my winning streak off hard









At least its working and I got it with the 25% code so worth it. Now just hoping hyperglide makes som feet, or hotline/tiger so I can try it.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Quick question, does anyone else's G Pro make a high pitch noise? Took me a bit to realize the noise was coming from the mouse. If I put my ear up to it I can tell it's coming from around the scroll wheel area.


It's the sensor. Mine does it too, every 3366 i've had does it. May god preserve your hearing lol. I can only hear it with my left ear if i put the mouse up to my ear.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got my new G pro today.
> Same 1633 SN thing, but clicks are good this time.
> 
> Will wait for skates and ceesa cable before I try it.
> Don't want to swap now either since I am trying to push in OW, will throw my winning streak off hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least its working and I got it with the 25% code so worth it. Now just hoping hyperglide makes som feet, or hotline/tiger so I can try it.


What is your SR in overwatch? My whole season is ruined by switching back and forth between KPM and G Pro


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> What is your SR in overwatch? My whole season is ruined by switching back and forth between KPM and G Pro


I've actually not had much of a problem climbing in Overwatch swapping from my G400 to my Pro and then back to my G400 then to my EC2-A. 3300 SR peak here, currently 3220, I haven't played very much comp recently though because I'm leveling my alt so I can play with my gold/plat friends without worrying about my rating too much, since I want that juicy Masters peak reward.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got my new G pro today.
> Same 1633 SN thing, but clicks are good this time.
> 
> Will wait for skates and ceesa cable before I try it.
> Don't want to swap now either since I am trying to push in OW, will throw my winning streak off hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least its working and I got it with the 25% code so worth it. Now just hoping hyperglide makes som feet, or hotline/tiger so I can try it.


Which code? I just got another g pro in and the left click it stupid. Its like its half way through the click already. No tactile feel. Logitech got pay for shipping back so no biggy.


----------



## m4gg0t

I'm glad I went with the G403 instead of the G Pro, as the G Pro would be to small for me and would lead to hand cramps in extended play sessions.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got my new G pro today.
> Same 1633 SN thing, but clicks are good this time.
> 
> Will wait for skates and ceesa cable before I try it.
> Don't want to swap now either since I am trying to push in OW, will throw my winning streak off hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least its working and I got it with the 25% code so worth it. Now just hoping hyperglide makes som feet, or hotline/tiger so I can try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Which code? I just got another g pro in and the left click it stupid. Its like its half way through the click already. No tactile feel. Logitech got pay for shipping back so no biggy.
Click to expand...

It's a Swedish student only code (Need to login with student "license" etc)
I would never order full price from logitech store after experiencing their turtleslow return handling.
After 5 weeks UPS picked up my G403 yesterday.

And ye my first G pro was horrible on LMB click.

It seems like a pure gamble sadly with these new G pro, G403 ;/


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> It's the sensor. Mine does it too, every 3366 i've had does it. May god preserve your hearing lol. I can only hear it with my left ear if i put the mouse up to my ear.


The G403 that I am sending back to Amazon doesn't have it...


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Got my new G pro today.
> Same 1633 SN thing, but clicks are good this time.
> 
> Will wait for skates and ceesa cable before I try it.
> Don't want to swap now either since I am trying to push in OW, will throw my winning streak off hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least its working and I got it with the 25% code so worth it. Now just hoping hyperglide makes som feet, or hotline/tiger so I can try it.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your SR in overwatch? My whole season is ruined by switching back and forth between KPM and G Pro
Click to expand...

Ye mine was/is too lol.
I am not that high now, at 3564, but got a 12 game winstreak so I gain 70-120 SR per win now.
Would prefer top 500 this season but feeling my aim have gotten so messed up with constant swaps








Winstreak sucks though, because the second you lose 1 game it gets so low that you lose the huge SR gain bonus.

So you tryhard way to much, not good for the heart.


----------



## yoomy

I am only at SR 3000, I play McCree mostly and switching mice has a huge effect on his gameplay.

Of the 3 mice I sent back to logitech, only 2 have been refunded. Starting to think I will never get the money for the 3rd.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Ye mine was/is too lol.
> I am not that high now, at 3564, but got a 12 game winstreak so I gain 70-120 SR per win now.
> Would prefer top 500 this season but feeling my aim have gotten so messed up with constant swaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winstreak sucks though, because the second you lose 1 game it gets so low that you lose the huge SR gain bonus.
> 
> So you tryhard way to much, not good for the heart.


Protip: You win more playing healers well - half the healers at 3,500 are actually just really bad players who got there by healing - if you're good and play a really solid ana or lucio you'll actually go on pretty huge winstreaks because that is generally the weakest link on team compositions (being a good healer means NOT DYING) - ulting at good times, speed boosting at good times, going back to spawn to get people who died and so fourth

I was a DPS/off-tank main but kept floating around 3,600 until I started healing - it's not as fun but it sure as heck gets you a lot more wins, I even won against an entire team all below top 100 3-2 on KOTH average SR was 4100 and 4089

I'm better with lucio than ana so far, need to get more consistent w/ her sleep darts. Note you don't have to only play healers but consider playing them more often.. you'd be surprised how much playing a good lucio helps a team win - also try to call the shots if nobody else is, coordinated pushes and keeping team mates positions in line = more wins. I always warn people when I see them over-extended or chasing a frag into a respawn (you see more when you're backline healer because you're always 'near the team' but behind)

Oh and one last tip.. never play from 6 am to 12 pm, I actually just recommend playing mid day to night only that is when the highest amount of players near those ranks are online - if you go on too early you may get into some matches with really bad teams. Try to make friends with people you notice are playing really well and queue with them


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Oh and one last tip.. never play from 6 am to 12 pm, I actually just recommend playing mid day to night only that is when the highest amount of players near those ranks are online - if you go on too early you may get into some matches with really bad teams. Try to make friends with people you notice are playing really well and queue with them


Edith: NVM misread am for pm


----------



## zeflow

Would i be able to fit 2 hyperglide mx-2 feet in each "wall" of the g pro?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Would i be able to fit 2 hyperglide mx-2 feet in each "wall" of the g pro?


I think two perhaps won't work, but it's very close. I don't have MX-2 feet, but I do have an old Logitech MX300 mouse here that those MX-2 are intended for. The Pro's feet seem to be 8mm × 15mm, while I measure about 7.5mm diameter on the round feet of my MX300. Two of those should barely fit into one spot for the Pro.

In any case, one single foot should fit nicely so I suppose you can't really make a mistake with MX-2.


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Would i be able to fit 2 hyperglide mx-2 feet in each "wall" of the g pro?


Just tried it and it fits.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I think two perhaps won't work, but it's very close. I don't have MX-2 feet, but I do have an old Logitech MX300 mouse here that those MX-2 are intended for. The Pro's feet seem to be 8mm × 15mm, while I measure about 7.5mm diameter on the round feet of my MX300. Two of those should barely fit into one spot for the Pro.
> 
> In any case, one single foot should fit nicely so I suppose you can't really make a mistake with MX-2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoomy*
> 
> Just tried it and it fits.


Awesome, thanks for the replies. I think I'll order some, I have the mx-3's now but i think I'd prefer to have no dead space in the feet area (ocd thing).

Just finished my ceesa cable mod tonight, this cable is amazing. You literally don't need a mouse bungee...can't feel the cable when i move the mouse.


----------



## zeflow

I have theory on why some g pros have lighter clicks. When I installed the ceesa cable I made sure to tighten the screws all the way, and my clicks feel even better after the mod. I noticed without the screws in at all I couldn't even actuate the switches, which means even a few slight turns of the screws could probably mess with the click sensitivity. Did anyone else notice this? Most mice you can still actuate with clicks with just the shells together without screws.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> I have theory on why some g pros have lighter clicks. When I installed the ceesa cable I made sure to tighten the screws all the way, and my clicks feel even better after the mod. I noticed without the screws in at all I couldn't even actuate the switches, which means even a few slight turns of the screws could probably mess with the click sensitivity. Did anyone else notice this? Most mice you can still actuate with clicks with just the shells together without screws.


It's something I mentioned.

If people think the buttons are too sensitive, maybe removing the springs from the shell would reduce that annoyance.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It's something I mentioned.
> 
> If people think the buttons are too sensitive, maybe removing the springs from the shell would reduce that annoyance.


I tried this. Didnt really do much for sensitivity. Removing the springs causes the buttons to rattle when you shake them.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Those springs prevent button rattle mostly.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Those springs prevent button rattle mostly.


Yeah I figured as much after I removed them lol. Just trying anything to have the buttons be less sensitive.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I think two perhaps won't work, but it's very close. I don't have MX-2 feet, but I do have an old Logitech MX300 mouse here that those MX-2 are intended for. The Pro's feet seem to be 8mm × 15mm, while I measure about 7.5mm diameter on the round feet of my MX300. Two of those should barely fit into one spot for the Pro.
> 
> In any case, one single foot should fit nicely so I suppose you can't really make a mistake with MX-2.


Do you know the dimensions of the MS-3 skates? The IME 3.0 replacements.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Do you know the dimensions of the MS-3 skates? The IME 3.0 replacements.


Nope, I don't have one of those.


----------



## stryker7314

What DPI setting does everyone play at?


----------



## zeflow

400dpi 500hz


----------



## Sol9

1200dpi 500hz


----------



## Klopfer

400CPI
1000Hz
~60cm/360 ingame


----------



## stryker7314

Why 500hz, legit want to know.

Also, just got it today and this thing is super smooth, how do I make it grippier?


----------



## zeflow

The ONLY reason is because I've always used 500hz, can't feel any difference so I just stick with it.


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Why 500hz, legit want to know.


While 1000hz feels more responive, 500hz gives me much more consistent aiming for some reason. It just feels more controllable and 'stable' to move around.

For example, on 500hz my flicks are hitting 'naturally' without even thinking about it.

On 1000hz it feels so responsive/sensitive that i have to concentrate more than on 500hz and can easier **** up micro movements

I tried to get used to 1000hz countless times but I gave it up.


----------



## syrell

800dpi 250hz 45cm/360


----------



## Nivity

800dpi, 1000hz, 30cm/360.


----------



## chr1spe

Anything less than 1000hz is really not ideal at least on logitech mice afaik. @qsxcv measured the motion latency for logitech mice and there is an extra amount of latency proportional to the polling rate compared to what is possible. I'm pretty sure it was an extra 8ms at 125hz, 4ms at 250hz, 2ms at 500hz, and possibly 1ms at 1000hz, but it might have been 1/2 of those numbers. I don't remember exactly where that thread was, but I'm sure qsxcv knows the numbers. That doesn't mean you can't use those settings, but I'd prefer to avoid any input lag I possibly can. I don't have a G Pro and I'm going to wait for more info about the G102 before getting one or the other, but I use my G303 at 800DPI 1000hz and 32.5cm/360


----------



## kevin-L

Those of you who have tried playing with the center circle mouse skate removed, have you noticed any difference in smoothness of glide, or any impact on sensor performance?


----------



## TrancePlant

So after putting one of CeesA's paracord's in my G Pro and 2 sets of Hotline Games G1/MX300 competition mouse feet which fit side by side in the G Pro mouse feet gaps, this mouse feels great now! (S/N:1630)

I did try this out along side the G403 since they both got delivered and I found that although initially I preferred the G403 because of the side rubber grips making the initial process of lifting easier, once my hands were warmed up the G Pro stuck to my hand in a much better place than the G403.

Over time the G403 actually gave me pain in my palm just below the index/middle knuckles due to it being more Humpy than the G Pro. I have now found a rather simple solution to using the G Pro permanently: put some moisturiser on my hands when they're dry before a gaming session







.

Now I have a G403 just kind of sitting here.. Wish I'd just bought a paracord/mouse feet in the first place because I'm WELL outside the return window now







.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> So after putting one of CeesA's paracord's in my G Pro and 2 sets of Hotline Games G1/MX300 competition mouse feet which fit side by side in the G Pro mouse feet gaps, this mouse feels great now! (S/N:1630)
> 
> I did try this out along side the G403 since they both got delivered and I found that although initially I preferred the G403 because of the side rubber grips making the initial process of lifting easier, once my hands were warmed up the G Pro stuck to my hand in a much better place than the G403.
> 
> Over time the G403 actually gave me pain in my palm just below the index/middle knuckles due to it being more Humpy than the G Pro. I have now found a rather simple solution to using the G Pro permanently: put some moisturiser on my hands when they're dry before a gaming session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now I have a G403 just kind of sitting here.. Wish I'd just bought a paracord/mouse feet in the first place because I'm WELL outside the return window now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


pic of your mouse feet please?









And what is this 'paracord' you speak of?


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> pic of your mouse feet please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is this 'paracord' you speak of?


I'll take pics of the mouse feet when I get home. For info on the paracord, ino uploaded a video on his channel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCIZwrt67qo and to order one: http://goo.gl/pRuZKO.

Edit: the feet look like the small round ones in the picture in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1608862/sponsored-logitech-g-pro-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/2550#post_25583962 except I put extra feet into the spaces that were left over because I didn't like that there was an empty space there.


----------



## Eutheran

Is it worth surface tuning or does the software have an issue with it like the G303? Just wondering if I can make it feel even better on my QCK Heavy.

Also are everyone elses left and right clicks super sensitive? Love everything else about the mouse (even if the side buttons are too stiff), it is pretty similar to an FK1 (a favorite of mine) so I am happy with it so far.


----------



## MidNighTempest

Anyone gotten the Pro Gaming Mouse Battlefield Edition? Can't seem to fine any LIVE photos of it from google. Do you guys think the orange Scroll wheel would change color after a while?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Anyone gotten the Pro Gaming Mouse Battlefield Edition? Can't seem to fine any LIVE photos of it. Do you guys think the orange Scroll wheel would change color after a while?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1613699/lightbox/post/25602426/id/2894975


----------



## odd mutant

So when getting the Hotline Games mousefeet, should I get the 0.6mm or 0.28mm?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odd mutant*
> 
> So when getting the Hotline Games mousefeet, should I get the 0.6mm or 0.28mm?


If you are applying the feet on top of the stock feet get the 0.28mm. If you are replacing the feet get the 0.6mm.


----------



## odd mutant

also while we're on the topic of modding the mouse, there's been people using this grip tape originally meant for pistols for their mice that are lacking rubber grips: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7WXTJS/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3BIPCGUD38X5J

People seem to be really happy with the results, and it also makes your mice look pretty cool:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> If you are applying the feet on top of the stock feet get the 0.28mm. If you are replacing the feet get the 0.6mm.


What do you think is the best choice?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odd mutant*
> 
> What do you think is the best choice?


I haven't really thought about it or tried stacking feet on top of the originals. The foot area is designed differently than most mice. Personally, I would simply replace the stock feet with 0.6mm.


----------



## popups

Out of box impression:

The glide is better than the G403 on my Artisan Hien. The glide feels better moving horizontal than vertical. The sensor foot doesn't touch the table just like my G403 (I guess they decided to do due this because of the complaints about glide).

The main buttons have a noticeable difference in actuation force. The side buttons might also have a difference in actuation force (can't say for certain due to the design). Mouse 1 is similar to my unmodified switches in my G100s, mouse 2 is like my modified switch in my G100s. Mouse 3 is stiffer than my G100s, it's similar to the Zowie mice I have.

The cable seems stiffer than the wireless G403's cable.


----------



## sjzorilla

sorry guys im kind of a newbie ... but that photo of that zowie ec mouse with the textured sides... what are they? And where can they be purchased?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjzorilla*
> 
> sorry guys im kind of a newbie ... but that photo of that zowie ec mouse with the textured sides... what are they? And where can they be purchased?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odd mutant*
> 
> also while we're on the topic of modding the mouse, there's been people using this *grip tape originally meant for pistols* for their mice that are lacking rubber grips: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7WXTJS/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3BIPCGUD38X5J
> 
> People seem to be really happy with the results, and it also makes your mice look pretty cool:


----------



## sjzorilla

Thank you friend.


----------



## thompax

unbraided atleast.. only used a knife


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> unbraided atleast.. only used a knife


Feel better after unbraiding the cable?


----------



## thompax

Feels alot better. feels wireless now & it also fits very nice in my mouse bungee now.. clicks still to sensitive.. dont know what to do about that tough.. maybe i will try and open it someday.. if i dare


----------



## Saint Chewy

What else could I possibly do to make the switches less sensitive? I tried loosening the screws right under the buttons and that didn't work for me. Even took the screws out completely and it still was just as sensitive. I tried taking the springs out of the buttons but all that did was make the buttons rattle.

Right now I am possibly looking at just flat out replacing the switches. Would that help at all or does the issue lie with the shell? It uses the D2FC-F-7N. I have been looking at possibly getting either D2F-01F-T or D2F-01F. Has anyone done this or possibly give me some insight on doing this for the G Pro?

I really want to love and use this mouse as my main as it doesnt make my hand sweat like the G403


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Feels alot better. feels wireless now


Something like a Ceesa cable would be feel much better.

I would use one but I pretty much have an endless supply of different mouse cables that I can use, so it would be a waste of money for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Right now I am possibly looking at just flat out replacing the switches.


Immediately after I opened my Plasma Cutter; I noticed the difference between the actuation of both switches by themselves. If I were to replace them myself I would get a large quantity of 20m's or 50m's and pick the most tactile out of the bunch to use.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Thats what I have noticed with the switches that Logitech has been using. The actuation force is anywhere from 35-75n and the ones I looking at seem to be a bit more constant. Looks like with this PCB it should be fairly easy to solder a new set in it the problem is solely with the switches then


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Thats what I have noticed with the switches that Logitech has been using. The actuation force is anywhere from 35-75n and the ones I looking at seem to be a bit more constant. Looks like with this PCB it should be fairly easy to solder a new set in it the problem is solely with the switches then


The design of the buttons is not supposed to add resistance. So the switches should be the main source of resistance. If you decide to go for D2F-01 switches, you might want to get both the 75g and 150g switches. I think the 150g might be too much for you, but the 75g might be too light due to variances, thus you have to experiment.

I bought a few D2F-01F switches to use for my Zowies and Microsoft mice. I should have bought the 150g switches instead because I want to modify them and retain some feedback -- if that is possible after modifying the 150g switch. If I modify the 75g switches they become too light to obviously notice the click in-game and they don't have the return force I want. I wouldn't mind using modified 75g switches for side buttons, but only my Pro doesn't need angled switches.


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Something like a Ceesa cable would be feel much better.
> 
> I would use one but I pretty much have an endless supply of different mouse cables that I can use, so it would be a waste of money for me.
> Immediately after I opened my Plasma Cutter; I noticed the difference between the actuation of both switches by themselves. If I were to replace them myself I would get a large quantity of 20m's or 50m's and pick the most tactile out of the bunch to use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The design of the buttons is not supposed to add resistance. So the switches should be the main source of resistance. If you decide to go for D2F-01 switches, you might want to get both the 75g and 150g switches. I think the 150g might be too much for you, but the 75g might be too light due to variances, thus you have to experiment.
> 
> I bought a few D2F-01F switches to use for my Zowies and Microsoft mice. I should have bought the 150g switches instead because I want to modify them and retain some feedback -- if that is possible after modifying the 150g switch. If I modify the 75g switches they become too light to obviously notice the click in-game and they don't have the return force I want. I wouldn't mind using modified 75g switches for side buttons, but only my Pro doesn't need angled switches.


Thanks for the info I will try and experiment here. Whats funny is that my G403 has perfect clicks and I am pretty sure that they use the same switches so who knows?


----------



## popups

Yesterday I played awhile with the Pro.

I don't like how they shaped the side buttons. The wheel feels odd, I probably would have liked the edges to be rounded. I'm not a real fan of the scroll encoder (there has to be something better). The cable feels stiffer or more resilient than a Zowie cable. Haven't noticed any annoying rattle. The mouse feels solid and heavy, although it's ~83g on my scale. I haven't used it on my Shiden-Kai yet because the glide is great on my Hien (which needs a wash due to PTFE build up). The aesthetic LEDs are very bright, you can see the light bleed through the lens. The shape doesn't feel as good in hand as the G100s and it feels like it lacks the area for proper control.

I might end up preferring the G100s over the Pro. That's kind of bad because the Pro and G102 are supposed to replace the G100s. The very light shell, lighter cable, shape and scroll wheel of the G100s might sway me more than 2 side buttons and the 3366 of the Pro. In the early days of sensors I prioritized sensor quality over shape, now I can be picky about shape and other things. A G100s with a sanded bottom, more flexible cable and modified D2F-01s might be my go to when I want to use a small and lightweight mouse.


----------



## syrell

mod ur g100s with a pmw3366 as @Marctraider did


----------



## vinzbe

or do something like this:



although it's still not as light as a G100s with the weight removed.


----------



## Straszy

http://www.itaktech.com/products/hotline-games-logitech-g-pro-mouse-feet


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzbe*
> 
> or do something like this:
> 
> although it's still not as light as a G100s with the weight removed.


That doesn't improve the shape.

I have to play more to come to a conclusion about the shape, but yesterday it felt less controllable than a G100s. By the way, I don't really like the G100s, I mostly like it for the weight. So to reshape the Pro/G102 would add more weight to something I don't really like in the first place and only use because it weighs less than 70g.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

-"The aesthetic LEDs are very bright, you can see the light bleed through the lens."

Okay?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> -"The aesthetic LEDs are very bright, you can see the light bleed through the lens."
> 
> Okay?


I was going to also say that it was lighting up my room causing me to be distracted. However, it's not necessary to mention that since I can lower the brightness or turn it off, unlike the FinalMouse. If the mouse was white the light might bleed through the shell at unattended areas.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> http://www.itaktech.com/products/hotline-games-logitech-g-pro-mouse-feet


Went ahead and ordered me a set before they sell out.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Went ahead and ordered me a set before they sell out.


Awesome. Orded me some too


----------



## Leopardi

Replacement on way because of too light RMB... really hoping I would get one with stiff enough switches. Near perfect mouse otherwise after a decade of waiting, but then of course its the first ever Logitech mouse that can't withstand a finger resting on the buttons


----------



## vanir1337

Had the chance to try a G Pro for a few hours. TL;DR: terrible compared to a G403. The clicks are better on a stock G100s... The scroll click is a joke, sidebuttons are too hard to press in and they have a lot of travel. And the whole thing feels so so so heavy.


----------



## m4gg0t

Maybe I'll skip the G Pro, but I'm just so tempted...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Maybe I'll skip the G Pro, but I'm just so tempted...


It's more my style than the G403. I just don't feel in complete control of it like I do with a Zowie or Microsoft mouse.

I just compared the Pro side by side with FK and AM. I think I will go 'back to my AM-FG after slight mods to the buttons and making new feet.. I like how the Pro fills the palm, but everything else doesn't feel right. The buttons and scroll wheel are much better on the Pro than my AM. I should be able to make the buttons on the glossy AM better considering it's flexible as is (unlike the FK). I don't see the point of going back to the FK if I can have a lighter AM, with a more flexible button piece and glossy coating. My ZA might be an option.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> It's more my style than the G403. I just don't feel in complete control of it like I do with a Zowie or Microsoft mouse.
> 
> I just compared the Pro side by side with FK and AM. I think I will go 'back to my AM-FG after slight mods to the buttons and making new feet.. I like how the Pro fills the palm, but everything else doesn't feel right. The buttons and scroll wheel are much better on the Pro than my AM. I should be able to make the buttons on the glossy AM better considering it's flexible as is (unlike the FK). I don't see the point of going back to the FK if I can have a lighter AM, with a more flexible button piece and glossy coating. My ZA might be an option.


Do you think we will be able to mod the pro by using the white g102 top shell (if its glossy)?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> Do you think we will be able to mod the pro by using the white g102 top shell (if its glossy)?


I assume Logitech would try to make the G102 cheaper by reusing as much of the Pro they can. People already have the mouse, but I don't think they are allowed to open it yet.


----------



## m4gg0t

I just feel like the G Pro will be to small for me and give me hand cramps. Been using the G403 for almost 3 weeks already. It feels good and I'm already getting used to it, but the right side were my ring finger and pinky are just doesn't feel right. Maybe I'm just too used to ambidextrous mice after years of using them.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I just feel like the G Pro will be to small for me and give me hand cramps. Been using the G403 for almost 3 weeks already. It feels good and I'm already getting used to it, but the right side were my ring finger and pinky are just doesn't feel right. Maybe I'm just too used to ambidextrous mice after years of using them.


I had the same issue with the shape. I don't like the design.


----------



## Melan

Same. Ring and pinky finger were out of place for me too on G Pro. I could get used to it since it's not exactly hurting me or anything but w/e. Why bother with getting used to it if G403 hits the spot.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

You guys are insane for wanting a concept that sold successfully for years. 4Head

Speaking of insane. I wonder where a g9x reboot is? No where? Oh, okay.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Well yes...
> 
> Tossed everything in the closet as well when I got my Revel. It's amazing how one can suddenly decide so easily on a mouse once you get proper performance in a desired shape.
> 
> I can imagine people with the G Pro feeling the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ENZOxWOLF
> 
> For ambidexterous:
> 
> G Pro > Revel >>>>>>>> ... the rest.
> 
> Unless you're of course that strange person that can hold a G303 without pain.
> 
> That and I'm personally boycotting Razer because, who in God's name does this to their product, nerfing your hardware with your software:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563813/somewhat-objectively-evaluating-sensor-responsiveness/130#post_24187957
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563813/somewhat-objectively-evaluating-sensor-responsiveness/140#post_24188758


I use a g303 as my daily mouse. I hold it with three fingers on the right side and thumb on the left and index finger at the very front edge of the buttons. I guess you can call it a claw grip.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Same. Ring and pinky finger were out of place for me too on G Pro. I could get used to it since it's not exactly hurting me or anything but w/e. Why bother with getting used to it if G403 hits the spot.


We were talking about the G403 not being comfortable for us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyotkyotkyot*
> 
> You guys are insane for wanting a concept that sold successfully for years. 4Head
> 
> Speaking of insane. I wonder where a g9x reboot is? No where? Oh, okay.


I heard the G9X was a complete failure.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> We were talking about the G403 not being comfortable for us.


Well derp. Though weird enough G403 is the only ergonomic shape that works for me beside zowie EC.


----------



## m4gg0t

G403 is a really good mice and I think the more I use it the more I get used to it. Could be that I've used a Xai and Sensei for so long (~6years) that I'm too used to an ambidextrous shape it's hard to adjust back to a egonormic shape. Though I did use a G5 for ages before so.... Hopefully in time I will adjust fully to the G403. I don't want to have to buy another mice I have to many already.

It's kinda funny, when I'm in school using one of those Logitech work mice that has almost the same shape of the G100s and G Pro they feel nice, but for gaming I don't think my hand can survive.


----------



## popups

The mouse feet look like they were put on by a robot. You can see a depression that causes the center area to be pushed in compared to the edges. I suspect this might be the reason people say the "glide" is bad with these feet.

I will return the Pro. I don't prefer the shape over the G100s. The buttons almost make me want to keep it, but I could use the money to modify my other mice. I guess I will go back my glossy white modified Zowie AM.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The mouse feet look like they were put on by a robot. You can see a depression that causes the center area to be pushed in compared to the edges. I suspect this might be the reason people say the "glide" is bad with these feet.
> 
> I will return the Pro. I don't prefer the shape over the G100s. The buttons almost make me want to keep it, but I could use the money to modify my other mice. I guess I will go back my glossy white modified Zowie AM.


I ended up throwing my Pro into a box, currently offering to sell it to my friend for the same price as a G303 he wanted to buy, I just gave up on all of these newer shapes and went back to my tried and true Kinzu, an OCN user posted a program which allows you to add debounce delay to keep double clicking issues from occurring and the Kinzu has no firmware added debounce delay, so I just run that now. Close enough.


----------



## zackowns

I've since returned my G Pro due to an extremely low LOD. I've re-calibrated the mouse to a smooth hard desk, which raises the LOD when using a black cloth pad. I use an Artisan Zero Xsoft and a QCK heavy and no matter how I calibrated the G Pro, the LOD was just too low for my play style. Those who swipe fast or quickly move left/right to track, may find the LOD too low and will pick up the mouse just high enough to stop mouse tracking. For example, when moving right and then needing to quickly move back to the left, it's possible to lift the mouse too high or 'tilt' the mouse in such a way to cause loss of tracking or mis-tracking. Other than this one and only issue, I found the mouse to be FANTASTIC!! However, the very low LOD was a deal breaker for me. It's a shame...I loved the mouse. Anyone else experiencing this issue and now how to higher lod?


----------



## stryker7314

Went from Logitech G9X (2-years) to Corsair M65 Pro RGB (1-year) and now the G Pro. I definitely like the G Pro better than the other two, feels precise and my headshot aim feels spot on. The physical dimensions took me 2 hours to get used to, after that it fit like a glove. Don't get the feeling it's holding me back like the other two did, where I would look down at the mouse every once in a while and something just wasn't right.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I heard the G9X was a complete failure.


Well no one ever showed real sale numbers for it. However, the G9 and G9x both had launch prices of $99.99. Discounted of course over time but those mice were really overpriced.


----------



## popups

I went back to my modified G100s. Mmm, those 1 shot kills are so easy.









I don't know if it's the ~66,6g weight, the lighter cable, the shape, the lighter buttons, the lower debounce or the worn mouse feet that makes it easier to land shots than the Pro. I won't have the time to find out what it is because I am packing up the Pro for a refund. Whatever this magic is, the G100s will stay in the rotation because of it.

For now, my rotation (of non modified shapes) will be the WMO, G100s and AM-FG. Coincidentally mice that are under 85g, have optical scroll wheel encoders and unbraided cables.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> ...


My rotation is the Kinzu v1 and G100s, both w/ no mods.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> My rotation is the Kinzu v1 and G100s, both w/ no mods.


The mice I will use, that have been reshaped with tape, are the FK and ZA13. I am not sure how I feel about the ZA13.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The mice I will use, that have been reshaped with tape, are the FK and ZA13. I am not sure how I feel about the ZA13.


Apparently the Kinzu is very close to the ZA13 but for some reason I aim noticeably worse when using Zowie mice, something feels way off about the cursor.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Apparently the Kinzu is very close to the ZA13 but for some reason I aim noticeably worse when using Zowie mice, something feels way off about the cursor.


I am using the ADNS-3090 PCB.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I am using the ADNS-3090 PCB.


How do you reshape the mouse with tape? Would it be possible to make the sides of the G Pro a bit more straight |_| instead of \_/ with tape?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> How do you reshape the mouse with tape? Would it be possible to make the sides of the G Pro a bit more straight |_| instead of \_/ with tape?


Sure. However, that would require a lot of tape. The sides of the Pro are too steep to make it a reasonable thing to do if you want to keep the weight down and don't want a mass of tape attached to the sides of the mouse.

Maybe 3D printing would be a better option?


----------



## yoomy

Guys, if you press the plastic shell on the sides in the back right after the thumb buttons, does your G Pro make squeaky noises? Mine feels super sturdy in the front half but once the LED thingie begins it feels less sturdy and the plastic can be pushed in a bit.


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Sure. However, that would require a lot of tape. The sides of the Pro are too steep to make it a reasonable thing to do if you want to keep the weight down and don't want a mass of tape attached to the sides of the mouse.
> 
> Maybe 3D printing would be a better option?


Don't do it with layers of tape. This will mess up after some month of use


----------



## Leopardi

How many here have a G Pro with proper stiff buttons that don't press down from a finger resting on them? I'm wondering whether I should open my RMA box at all and just sell it unopened.


----------



## JackCY

So the G Pro has turned into a Pro Turd? I see there are many complaints and issues with it?









I'm still on my IE3.0 (since 2006), sprayed the buttons some days ago and they work fine again, no double clicks


----------



## tunelover

My g pro makes me automatically jump in cs:go because for some reason scroll down/mouse wheel down automatically actuates. does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tunelover*
> 
> My g pro makes me automatically jump in cs:go because for some reason scroll down/mouse wheel down automatically actuates. does anyone else have this problem?


LOL are you kiddn' me? It's what MS IE3.0 does if you scroll the wheel sometimes it stops between positions and later moves on it's own as it drops into the slot/notch.
I thought these new mice don't suffer from the crappy old optical encoder issues.


----------



## Vyrth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So the G Pro has turned into a Pro Turd? I see there are many complaints and issues with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on my IE3.0 (since 2006), sprayed the buttons some days ago and they work fine again, no double clicks


I had mine now since release and never had problems, all buttons feel great, no accidental clicking when resting my fingers on the mouse, no mouse wheel problem etc.. The only thing that bothered me are the mouse feet, they're absolutely the worst I've had on a mouse, they feel horrible, but I've got my hotline feet replacements today and it's so much better, feels like heaven now moving the mouse around.


----------



## chr1spe

I can't wait until we only get mice with heavy crappy clicks because of all the complaints about nice light buttons







.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I can't wait until we only get mice with heavy crappy clicks because of all the complaints about nice light buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah just reading the comments I honestly can't tell how much of it is bad QC and how much of it is user error.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> Don't do it with layers of tape. This will mess up after some month of use


My FK and ZA13 have been fine. The tape forms to your grip, which is even better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I can't wait until we only get mice with heavy crappy clicks because of all the complaints about nice light buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My Pro has a noticeable variance between mouse 1 and mouse 2. Although mouse 2 was light, I didn't have fat finger syndrome causing accidental clicks.

The scroll wheel didn't have any issues. It's decent. The timing of the feedback feels a little off, but most people won't notice a thing. It is fine in usage.

The glide was great out of box. The only weird thing about the mouse feet is it felt like a robot put on the feet with too much pressure causing the feet to be pushed in at the center. That isn't surprising because Logitech uses a raised foot "groove" design instead of the depressed design most mice use.

There was no rattle unless the springs on the main buttons are not strong enough, but it's not as bad on the Pro as it would be on the G403.

It's a good mouse. I don't like the shape over the G100s. I would have made it my main mouse if Logitech made a shape that was a better fit for a high level player's needs.


----------



## RealSteelH6

Is there a way to reflash the firmware on the Logitech G Pro?
Mine is kinda broken, the led stays on red and its not being recognized from the logitech software anymore.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Quick question, does anyone else's G Pro make a high pitch noise? Took me a bit to realize the noise was coming from the mouse. If I put my ear up to it I can tell it's coming from around the scroll wheel area.


To give an update on this, it looks like Logitech is sending me a new G Pro. I asked about the issue in a support ticket and they immediately asked for my address and info. Hopefully the new one doesn't have the noise but if it does, I can live with it, and I'll have 2 G Pro's for the price of one.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Yeah just reading the comments I honestly can't tell how much of it is bad QC and how much of it is user error.


I honestly think it is part bad QC, but more likely on Omron's end than logitech's really, and part people not actually liking light buttons.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Omron doesn't have the tightest of tolerances also. Blame lies on both Omron and Logitech imo.


----------



## syrell

I never had problemes with omrons yet. The G pro I had, M1+M2 were fine , but too soft for my taste, but theydont click from resting finger on them. On my other mice the omrons are great.


----------



## Ickz

I just got another pro from Amazon today, sn# 1638 and the mwheel switch feels completely different. Takes way less force to depess and doesn't have that "sticky" feeling when coming back up. Almost feels like an omron now. I'm not talking like a slight difference here - it feels like a completely different switch.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I just got another pro from Amazon today, sn# 1638 and the mwheel switch feels completely different. Takes way less force to depess and doesn't have that "sticky" feeling when coming back up. Almost feels like an omron now. I'm not talking like a slight difference here - it feels like a completely different switch.


Could very well be a different switch. The ZM-M600R uses Kailh switches for its M3 + 4 buttons and, from what I remember, they're a lot lighter than the Pro's Kailh on its M3. Maybe @qsxcv or @wareya could confirm this with their Zalmans? Maybe Logitech switched to a different Kailh switch model.


----------



## wareya

M3 usually uses a completely different style of switch than 1245 do. 1245 have a submicroswitch with a long body, M3 usually uses a switch with a simple box shape to its enclosure. I don't know what the G Pro uses under m3, I don't have one.

I didn't check what my zalman uses for sidebuttons but all the mice I have with sidebuttons (note that I don't actually have any logi mice for some reason) use non-omron switches for the sides.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I just got another pro from Amazon today, sn# 1638 and the mwheel switch feels completely different. Takes way less force to depess and doesn't have that "sticky" feeling when coming back up. Almost feels like an omron now. I'm not talking like a slight difference here - it feels like a completely different switch.


What about main buttons, can you rest fingers on them?


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> What about main buttons, can you rest fingers on them?


The ones I got are pretty light. It's fine for me, but I could see maybe misclicking occasionally. However, the main clicks have been different on all seven or eight (don't even know how many I've tried at this point) Pros I've had, so who knows if they're consistently light in this new batch.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> I just got another pro from Amazon today, sn# 1638 and the mwheel switch feels completely different. Takes way less force to depess and doesn't have that "sticky" feeling when coming back up. Almost feels like an omron now. I'm not talking like a slight difference here - it feels like a completely different switch.


If true I really wish this kind of stuff would get communicated from Logitech.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> I can't wait until we only get mice with heavy crappy clicks because of all the complaints about nice light buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Omron doesn't have the tightest of tolerances also. Blame lies on both Omron and Logitech imo.


I have tons of various microswitches and they are pretty much all the same as long as their design is the same. What it comes down to with variance in pressure and click quality on mice is the buttons especially integrated into top shell = disaster for consistent clicks between buttons. The floating ones like old MS mice are fine or G Pro has a spring to keep the buttom down at which point the spring tension may be to blame if it is inconsistent or too high it may make buttons too easy to click or inconsistent between buttons.

I'm fine with light clicks, any mouse used for more than 2 years has the switches softened and has gone through at least one period double clicking and needing maintenance.

I guess they messed up the shape on sides compared to G100s? Made V which is annoying. Is it that much different from G100s though?


----------



## popups

Is there a way to reset the Logitech mice to factory default? It appears you can reset the CPI settings and set factory calibration, but not reset lighting or angle snapping. Is there a simple 1 click reset to default in the software?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

BTW, maybe this sounds crazy for some, but I was actually thinking about looking for a way to ADD a little bit of weight to my G Pro. I run a relatively high sensitivity (1200dpi) on a smaller hard surfaced pad and with the shape of the G Pro, it almost feels too light. I often find myself slightly tilting the mouse on its side some when I make quick movements. Just as a test, I used some double sided tape and stuck an old weight that I had removed from an old MX510 to the top of the shell where my hand doesn't touch. With that extra weight, the mouse actually felt a lot better to me.

Does anyone know if there is room inside the shell to add any weight and where would be the best spot? As I said I still have the little bronze colored weight from the MX510 and I also have the little round 4.5g weights from the G5/G500. I was thinking of using heavy duty double sided tape and taping them to the inside of the shell but I really do not know where. Also, does anyone know how much that old weight from the MX500/MX510 actually weighs?


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is room inside the shell to add any weight and where would be the best spot? As I said I still have the little bronze colored weight from the MX510 and I also have the little round 4.5g weights from the G5/G500. I was thinking of using heavy duty double sided tape and taping them to the inside of the shell but I really do not know where. Also, does anyone know how much that old weight from the MX500/MX510 actually weighs?


only you can know imo, because it depends on grip. if i'd place weights in your mouse to suit me, then the balance might be off for you.
i suggest just checking where there is room, and do the trial-and-error thing.

the MX500 weight without the screw is 14g according to my digital kitchen scale. not perfect for low-weight measurements, but should be close enough.


----------



## TrancePlant

Is there some sort of mod we can do to make the left+right mouse buttons stiffer?? At this point I'm open to suggestions. What about taking the springs out of the G303 and putting them into the G Pro?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Is there some sort of mod we can do to make the left+right mouse buttons stiffer?? At this point I'm open to suggestions. What about taking the springs out of the G303 and putting them into the G Pro?


Yeah solder in new switches.


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How many here have a G Pro with proper stiff buttons that don't press down from a finger resting on them? I'm wondering whether I should open my RMA box at all and just sell it unopened.


Maybe the G303 springs are stiffer , nobody knows! I would give it a try!


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> Maybe the G303 springs are stiffer , nobody knows! I would give it a try!


In G303 springs are pushing the button downwards, not upwards. I suspect it's the same with all spring tensioned buttons.


----------



## syrell

yo if they are pushing it downwards the clicks have to be softer with the springs, then without


----------



## Pirx

i have just received my new g pro and relegated the g303 to the drawer as i find the g pro's shape more comfortable. the cable is also less heavy and stiff, a big plus. edit: after some gaming, it's ok, but i'd still prefer a flexible, unbraided one like razer or zowie use.

the clicks on the g303 are slightly lighter and faster than on the g pro. i can consistently click faster with the g303. there's not much difference, but they're not equal.


----------



## Argowashi

Alright so I got my 2nd Logitech G Pro and this one has the super light M1 and M2 that some people have talked about and I like it. S/N is 1628 which is an older batch if I remember correctly. Definitely prefer this one compared to my older G Pro.


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> i have just received my new g pro and relegated the g303 to the drawer as i find the g pro's shape more comfortable. the cable is also less heavy and stiff, a big plus. edit: after some gaming, it's ok, but i'd still prefer a flexible, unbraided one like razer or zowie use.
> 
> the clicks on the g303 are slightly lighter and faster than on the g pro. i can consistently click faster with the g303. there's not much difference, but they're not equal.


i debraided mine with a knife, took time but it went perfect.. so the newer g pro's got stiffer buttons?? sounds nice


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> i debraided mine with a knife, took time but it went perfect.. so the newer g pro's got stiffer buttons?? sounds nice


I just got a new one from Logitech and its exactly the same ultra light buttons... but they are quiet/soft and sound the same.


----------



## teosc

Hello everyone, I need your advice, I strongly torn between G Pro and G403.

This is my highsense fingertip with current KPM (with which I am fine at level of form):
 



The G403 convinces me more as a form (in the past I loved the ergonomic shape of the Roccat KPM and the Razer Naga) but I'm afraid that the G403 is too big compared to the KPM.
(In the past I have had larger mouse of KPM, as the TT Export Black Element or Roccat Savu and there am I found it not very well)

Instead of the G PRO convince me in size but not in shape, and curved sides slightly in \ __ /
In the past I had (and hated) the G302, it rose to the sides during the small side movements.
I have also read many missiclick RMB by users who have passed from KPM to G-Pro.

What do you say?
Thanks so much.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## daniel0731ex

The G Pro will suit your grip perfectly, trust me on this.


----------



## Ovrclck

I just got mine last week. Coming from a Rival, the buttons on the G Pro are so much easier to click. Current setup in BF1, 800 DPI with 9 inch per 360.


----------



## Arizonian

Your hand is showing 17 cm.

At 18cm my fingers hang over the G Pro a little if I try to full palm and I accidental click. I can just about hybrid claw grip it, but can perfectly claw grip.

I think your hand will be able to hybrid claw or claw it perfectly. Not sure about full palm.

I don't have a 403 but hear it's a bit wide in the center. If someone with 17cm hands chimes in on their experience with G403 you might have your answer.

Keep in mind that even if the G Pro is a good fit for you doesn't mean you're going to find a shape pleasing. That goes without saying I guess.

My suggestion is to order from a merchant that allows for 30 day return. Both mice have quality control issues, but worth it when you get one that's good.


----------



## Straszy

TY hotline games !


foil of course is removed. Now my g pro is working fine on my zowie g-sr, before i used corepads (they're worse but a little bit better than original ones).



a little bonus - inside of original g pro's mousefeet


----------



## Nivity

Tried the mouse again now few days with Ceesa cable and hotline feet.
Honestly the mouse is still not for me I think.

It feels so freaking heavy, which is the worst part.
It feels heavier then G403 and even KPM.
Its like a tiny piece of lead.

The sidebuttons are very hard on my copy, the furthest one is to hard for me to press without tilting the mouse (when gaming)
It's almost as hard as pressing down mousewheel. The sidebutton towards the back is a tiny bit easier to press.
LMB,RMB is much lighter then G403. I prefer the G403 over G pro by far.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> TY hotline games !
> 
> foil of course is removed. Now my g pro is working fine on my zowie g-sr, before i used corepads (they're worse but a little bit better than original ones).
> 
> a little bonus - inside of original g pro's mousefeet


Are the other feet the same as the sensor foot? They might have done that only to the sensor foot...


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Straszy*
> 
> TY hotline games !
> 
> foil of course is removed. Now my g pro is working fine on my zowie g-sr, before i used corepads (they're worse but a little bit better than original ones).
> 
> a little bonus - inside of original g pro's mousefeet
> 
> 
> 
> Are the other feet the same as the sensor foot? They might have done that only to the sensor foot...
Click to expand...

Same on the other feet.
Really bad quality imo.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Same on the other feet.
> Really bad quality imo.


Probably explains why they felt so bad, but fear not hyperglide shall save us!


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Same on the other feet.
> Really bad quality imo.


Doesn't look like they would last long. Looks like a cost savings move. At least they didn't simply give you extremely thin feet like Zowie.


----------



## Ickz

Sooooo, I previously reported that the new batch of Pros may have starting using a new, lighter m3 switch. Well, I got another one today because that previously mentioned one still suffered from asymmetrical main buttons and the m3 feels the same as all the earlier ones - super hard to press. It's the same SN too (1638). So I have no idea what's going on. Maybe the other one I got just happened to have a super light m3 switch or something - I guess I'm lucky. The main buttons on the new one felt pretty symmetrical, though, so I guess there's that.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Sooooo, I previously reported that the new batch of Pros may have starting using a new, lighter m3 switch. Well, I got another one today because that previously mentioned one still suffered from asymmetrical main buttons and the m3 feels the same as all the earlier ones - super hard to press. It's the same SN too (1638). So I have no idea what's going on. Maybe the other one I got just happened to have a super light m3 switch or something - I guess I'm lucky. The main buttons on the new one felt pretty symmetrical, though, so I guess there's that.


I mean they look like cheap switches for m3. They probably have high variance. I think a few people have said they seem to get lighter over time too.


----------



## nyshak

Hyperglides for the G Pro will be released in about 3 weeks: http://hyperglide.net/


----------



## muso

Anyone know when its coming to Australia?


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muso*
> 
> Anyone know when its coming to Australia?


Jan 2017


----------



## muso

lol what a joke , ordering from the U S of A baby.


----------



## Nivity

Given the mouse some time now with Paracord, hotline skates.
I guess the conclusion is the mouse is just not for me.

*It's way to heavy for its size. KPM is known for feeling heavy for its size, but G pro is worse. G403 feels lighter then both.
*Still a bit to slippery for my liking, not horrible but not good either.
*Sidebuttons are not good, to stiff for my liking and weird placement, making melee combos etc in OW feels bad.
Whats even worse is that sometimes I lift the mouse while pressing the sidebuttons because its hard to just "roll the thumb" under the buttons, if you know what I mean








*The sides are to narrow, length is fine for me (prefer 10-12cm) but there is something about the slope still that I cannot get used to at all.
*Buttons are lighter then G403, much worse imo.
* Scroll click is horrible, much better on G403 as well, might be shell design.

Overall there is just no me getting used to this mouse no matter how hard I try.
It's hard to reuse the paracord as well since its heatshrinked both the ring and the 2 rubber things









Expensive trial, but now I know, RIP G pro


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Given the mouse some time now with Paracord, hotline skates.
> I guess the conclusion is the mouse is just not for me.
> 
> *It's way to heavy for its size. KPM is known for feeling heavy for its size, but G pro is worse. G403 feels lighter then both.
> *Still a bit to slippery for my liking, not horrible but not good either.
> *Sidebuttons are not good, to stiff for my liking and weird placement, making melee combos etc in OW feels bad.
> Whats even worse is that sometimes I lift the mouse while pressing the sidebuttons because its hard to just "roll the thumb" under the buttons, if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sides are to narrow, length is fine for me (prefer 10-12cm) but there is something about the slope still that I cannot get used to at all.
> *Buttons are lighter then G403, much worse imo.
> * Scroll click is horrible, much better on G403 as well, might be shell design.
> 
> Overall there is just no me getting used to this mouse no matter how hard I try.
> It's hard to reuse the paracord as well since its heatshrinked both the ring and the 2 rubber things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive trial, but now I know, RIP G pro


Do you find the g403 similar to the KPM?


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> i debraided mine with a knife, took time but it went perfect.. so the newer g pro's got stiffer buttons?? sounds nice


just a little bit stiffer. if i try how fast i can click it, the g303 wins. the g303 sound clickier, more metallic. they're still very easy to click though compared to any normal mouse buttons, and i fired accidentally a few times because of this, just from the finger resting on the button. can get used with that though. i think the small travel and easy click improves reaction time.

what bothers me more is the cable. i wrote it's ok, well, compared to the g303's cable, which was really thick and stiff imo. this doesn't mean it couldn't be better though, because i can still feel a slight push or pull from it, which is very distracting. especially as the mouse itself is light. imo a large manufacturer like logitech should be able to produce something like ceesa's paracord, light but still tougher than razer style thin cables.

(if that's the reason why they prefer braided cables. i have a deathadder v2 and the cable is like new, don't know how some people keep breaking theirs)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Given the mouse some time now with Paracord, hotline skates.
> I guess the conclusion is the mouse is just not for me.
> 
> *It's way to heavy for its size. KPM is known for feeling heavy for its size, but G pro is worse. G403 feels lighter then both.
> *Still a bit to slippery for my liking, not horrible but not good either.
> *Sidebuttons are not good, to stiff for my liking and weird placement, making melee combos etc in OW feels bad.
> Whats even worse is that sometimes I lift the mouse while pressing the sidebuttons because its hard to just "roll the thumb" under the buttons, if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sides are to narrow, length is fine for me (prefer 10-12cm) but there is something about the slope still that I cannot get used to at all.
> *Buttons are lighter then G403, much worse imo.
> * Scroll click is horrible, much better on G403 as well, might be shell design.
> 
> Overall there is just no me getting used to this mouse no matter how hard I try.
> It's hard to reuse the paracord as well since its heatshrinked both the ring and the 2 rubber things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive trial, but now I know, RIP G pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find the g403 similar to the KPM?
Click to expand...

Not really, its much bigger and bulkier then KPM.
It's just hard to go back to KPM when you tried logitechs 3366 sensor for real.

If they made a new Kone Pure with slightly lower weight and 3360 sensor I would be all over it. Its kinda perfect side for my hand.

G403 is too big for my hand really, but I have an easier time getting used to it over G pro.


----------



## trism

I like KPMs shape too, just dislike the sensor position and the clicks on mine are quite mushy. Dunno if that's because I've opened it several times (can't remember how they were beforehand). G403 definitely is nothing like the KPM.


----------



## crovean

is there a way to get a higher lod?


----------



## thompax

what mousepad are you using?


----------



## Eutheran

Checking back in after using the g pro after 3 weeks for about 4 hours a night on games like csgo. The mouse feet have fully broken in and have a slide as good as my FK1+. I am on a QCK Heavy.


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crovean*
> 
> is there a way to get a higher lod?


only with modding the mousebottom and the lensbottom! And yor cpi will go off


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Not really, its much bigger and bulkier then KPM.
> It's just hard to go back to KPM when you tried logitechs 3366 sensor for real.
> 
> If they made a new Kone Pure with slightly lower weight and 3360 sensor I would be all over it. Its kinda perfect side for my hand.
> 
> G403 is too big for my hand really, but I have an easier time getting used to it over G pro.


It seems our preferences are polar opposite, because I absolutely detest the KPM. I couldn't get a good grip on that mouse at all, it's up there with a DA BE as most slippery mouse I ever had.


----------



## crovean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> what mousepad are you using?


currently using a razer gigantus, but i tend to switch a lot. the reason why i'd prefer a higher lod is because i tilt the mouse slightly at times because of the \_/ shape and apparently i also pick it up when spraying. it doesn't happen a lot, but it gets infuriating if it happens a couple of times per dm session or game. strangely this didn't happen when using the g303 on/off for about a year.


----------



## ncck

I doubt this will work but begin a surface tune test and once you're at the part where you need to hold to click, lift the mouse every so slightly in the air and begin testing

If my theory is right it'll see the distance and increase LOD to begin tracking at the higher height

No guarantee that works but seems possible


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I doubt this will work but begin a surface tune test and once you're at the part where you need to hold to click, lift the mouse every so slightly in the air and begin testing
> 
> If my theory is right it'll see the distance and increase LOD to begin tracking at the higher height
> 
> No guarantee that works but seems possible


Even if you are going to try something like that I wouldn't just try to hold it in the air. You could try to find something to put under it or on the feet to raise it close to the current LOD and then try to surface tune though. I don't think it will work, but maybe it will.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It seems our preferences are polar opposite, because I absolutely detest the KPM. I couldn't get a good grip on that mouse at all, it's up there with a DA BE as most slippery mouse I ever had.


Maybe you didn't use it long enough. It's one of the most 'stickiest' mice for me. I can lift mine with just pressing my hand on it and slightly pulling it towards my palm with only index and mid fingers, while keeping thumb, ring finger and pinkie straight (not touching the mouse)







For me the DM1 coating is something you are describing.


----------



## Leopardi

How do people live with the RMB actuating when you rest your finger on it, as many seem to be satisfied with it? My hand cramps immediately, as using this mouse requires a continous strain on muscles to not press the button down. It was the greatest mouse on the planet for the first 5 minutes, and would be forever if the buttons were like in G303.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How do people live with the RMB actuating when you rest your finger on it, as many seem to be satisfied with it? My hand cramps immediately, as using this mouse requires a continous strain on muscles to not press the button down. It was the greatest mouse on the planet for the first 5 minutes, and would be forever if the buttons were like in G303.


I guess my fingers don't weigh much lol


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How do people live with the RMB actuating when you rest your finger on it, as many seem to be satisfied with it? My hand cramps immediately, as using this mouse requires a continous strain on muscles to not press the button down. It was the greatest mouse on the planet for the first 5 minutes, and would be forever if the buttons were like in G303.


I have no idea what the percentages are but not every copy is like that. My G Pro's clicks are pretty stiff relative to both G303 units I have.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> I have no idea what the percentages are but not every copy is like that. My G Pro's clicks are pretty stiff relative to both G303 units I have.


Must be so low that it's near impossible to get one, I received replacement from 1635 batch for my 1630 batch G Pro, and it still was the same. Now I'm the happy owner of a 89€ paperweight, as Logitech refuses to reply to emails anymore, lol.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How do people live with the RMB actuating when you rest your finger on it, as many seem to be satisfied with it? My hand cramps immediately, as using this mouse requires a continous strain on muscles to not press the button down. It was the greatest mouse on the planet for the first 5 minutes, and would be forever if the buttons were like in G303.


Don't arch your fingers, the buttons are pretty easy to press but there's a benefit to that I guess.. and a con for some, just try to learn not to apply so much force or move to the g403 which I recall being more stiff

I have a 1637 batch (easy to press scroll wheel)


----------



## ogoun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How do people live with the RMB actuating when you rest your finger on it, as many seem to be satisfied with it? My hand cramps immediately, as using this mouse requires a continous strain on muscles to not press the button down. It was the greatest mouse on the planet for the first 5 minutes, and would be forever if the buttons were like in G303.


Maybe you should RMA your G Pro? I can hold my fingers on the G Pro as with any other mouse. The clicks are more stiff than the one of my CM Spawn which I click accidentally very often.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogoun*
> 
> Maybe you should RMA your G Pro? I can hold my fingers on the G Pro as with any other mouse. The clicks are more stiff than the one of my CM Spawn which I click accidentally very often.


No he shouldn't imo, I've had two g pros are the clicks are light. I'm assuming he arches his fingers on the button which is applying extra force so he needs to learn to not do that, plus the shape doesn't work so great for that kind of hold at least with my hand size

G303 is most likely better for arcing all fingers but I had tilt issues with that


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> No he shouldn't, I've had two g pros are the clicks are light. I'm assuming he arches his fingers on the button which is applying extra force so he needs to learn to not do that, plus the shape doesn't work so great for that kind of hold at least with my hand size
> 
> G303 is most likely better for arcing all fingers but I had tilt issues with that


Nope, even when I don't arch, it presses down on both G Pro's. Even if I try to adjust my fingers far back to the base of the button where it requires more force.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Nope, even when I don't arch, it presses down on both G Pro's. Even if I try to adjust my fingers far back to the base of the button where it requires more force.


Make a video!!


----------



## Leopardi

And as you can see, even if I help it by lifting the finger up myself, so it won't click while static, a tiniest bit of movement will still actuate it. I mean come on, I hold my finger _away from the button_, and it still does it.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Maybe you didn't use it long enough. It's one of the most 'stickiest' mice for me. I can lift mine with just pressing my hand on it and slightly pulling it towards my palm with only index and mid fingers, while keeping thumb, ring finger and pinkie straight (not touching the mouse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the DM1 coating is something you are describing.


I hold my mice primarily with the base of my thumb, the base of my pinky and then slightly with the tips of both thumb and pinky. The KPM was like a bar of soap for me, it shot right out of my grip. Even worse than the DA BE. DM1 might be the same for the matte version, I had the glossy and it stuck to my hand like glue.


----------



## DrunkOnLiquor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I hold my mice primarily with the base of my thumb, the base of my pinky and then slightly with the tips of both thumb and pinky. The KPM was like a bar of soap for me, it shot right out of my grip. Even worse than the DA BE. DM1 might be the same for the matte version, I had the glossy and it stuck to my hand like glue.


I loved the body texture of the G Pro

They have recently changed it to be the same as the G102... much more rigid ;( The clicks have improved, however


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkOnLiquor*
> 
> I loved the body texture of the G Pro
> 
> They have recently changed it to be the same as the G102... much more rigid ;( The clicks have improved, however


Sounds great because I thought the Pro was too smooth. When my hand warmed up I felt like I didn't have complete control.


----------



## Klopfer

I liked the coating of the g pro , but Ive got really dry hands ...
good glossy I like too , theyre glued in my hands








coating like Mionix are nice too feel in my hand, but were slippery


----------



## Tyler Dalton

BTW Here is the best I can do showing the difference in texture. First image is the 1639, second is the 1628. It's not a huge change but you can definitely feel it.


----------



## thompax

Why didnt they recall their mices so everyone got good products? :/ my g pro is locked in the basement cus of rmb.. and its the first mouse i baught that i havnt used for a long time.. maybe i should call them..


----------



## SynergyCB

Not sure if this has been said before but Logitech is now selling G Pro mouse feet.

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/pro-gaming-mouse

Cost $4. Bought me a pair. Never had any problems with the mouse feet. I've been playing without the center mouse skate since day 1 because they were messed up when I received my G Pro.

Decided to debraid my G Pro cable(took about 30min) and it feels amazing. Haven't used my G Pro for about a month because I hated the stiff braided cable. Might make the G Pro my main mouse again. I don't even feel the cable anymore while gaming. Please Logitech, stop using thick braided cables for your mice!!!!


----------



## Rushdown

So how long do we have to wait to get the right version of the mouse


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Why didnt they recall their mices so everyone got good products? :/ my g pro is locked in the basement cus of rmb.. and its the first mouse i baught that i havnt used for a long time.. maybe i should call them..


I got lucky on my model because it's a brilliant little mouse with brilliant switch feedback and the scroll wheel is nice and solid.

I was being nasty towards Ino for no reason because this mouse is the BEST one released by Logitech thus far. Might even buy a few more as back-ups for the future since I shall be using this mouse even more.

For those that got dodgy models, please do an RMA because getting one that works makes it a very worthwhile purchase for this year.

_*To Ino: -PLEASE Forgive my ignorant rants towards you and your review, I am so sorry and promise not to dispute your statements ever again. You have been truthful and by far more honest than most other people here on OCN.*_


----------



## DashKingpin

Just wanted to say my batch was SN 1630 that i picked up today. The mouse clicks are perfect on all main buttons, glide is fine. LMB and RMB aren't too heavy or too light, very similar to my Zowie actually. I was surprised. The only not so great thing is that my scroll wheel button is pretty heavy to push. Luckily I rarely use that button so I can more than live with it. Super happy with my mouse. I am coming from a Ben Q Zowie EC1-A and my gpro is definitely an improvement. I play with fingertip grip with big 20cm hands, but the Zowie shape and size obviously didn't match. The gpro is a bit small for my regular day to day use and cramps up my hand after an extended period. I think I'll use the gpro for all my shooters and my zowie for regular desktop use/non fps gaming lol. The gpro is the best gaming shooter mouse I have ever had.


----------



## thompax

still bad grip on the mouse


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> still bad grip on the mouse


Yepp.

Takasta seem to have a new grip thing but not up on his store yet.


I bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Mouse-Anti-Slip-Tape-/121905340301?var=&hash=item61ff7c818a until I find something better, like these new once.
Pistol grip tape is not for me, to rough. Also hard to get here since we don't sell guns at 7/11 ;/


----------



## Melan

Anyone got G Pro hyperglides from the giveaway?


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Anyone got G Pro hyperglides from the giveaway?


I won at the giveaway but they did not arrive yet.


----------



## Melan

When you get them, let us know if you got the entire set (primary feet + sensor ring). I wanna see the thickness of both.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> When you get them, let us know if you got the entire set (primary feet + sensor ring). I wanna see the thickness of both.


There is no sensor ring for the hyperglides, it will only be the 4 outer skates


----------



## Melan

Then I at least can hope that sensor ring is a separate item. Otherwise hyperglides are pretty much useless for me.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Then I at least can hope that sensor ring is a separate item. Otherwise hyperglides are pretty much useless for me.


Nope you're just suppose to leave the stock sensor ring on according to HG guy


----------



## Melan

Crud. Welp, hotlines it is for me. Sensor ring on my 403 is pretty much a goner along with the rest.

Edit: Maybe I'll just salvage sensor rings from there and go with 0.85mm hyperglides tho.

Yet another edit: Measured CPI on zero again. 1020 compared to 1003 on corepad. That wrist rest of a pad is really no go without the magic ring.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Then I at least can hope that sensor ring is a separate item. Otherwise hyperglides are pretty much useless for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope you're just suppose to leave the stock sensor ring on according to HG guy
Click to expand...

Kinda hard when people have already removed it and swapped though.


----------



## Atavax

So i'm not sure if i'm stupid and this works for most mice, but last night i just realized that with the gPro you can keep your finger on the lmb and click the scroll wheel button by pushing it to the side. I never liked using the scroll wheel button with most mice, because you are lifting your finger off the lmb to do so, and because there could be accidental scrolling. But i liked the tilt buttons on several logitech scroll wheels, and then out of habit i pushed against the side of the gPro and it registers as a scroll wheel click... Checked most of my mice, and i think one zowie kind of does it, but not as well... Also i can't push the gpro's from right to left to get the click, only left to right, which makes me think its intentional...


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> So i'm not sure if i'm stupid and this works for most mice, but last night i just realized that with the gPro you can keep your finger on the lmb and click the scroll wheel button by pushing it to the side. I never liked using the scroll wheel button with most mice, because you are lifting your finger off the lmb to do so, and because there could be accidental scrolling. But i liked the tilt buttons on several logitech scroll wheels, and then out of habit i pushed against the side of the gPro and it registers as a scroll wheel click... Checked most of my mice, and i think one zowie kind of does it, but not as well... Also i can't push the gpro's from right to left to get the click, only left to right, which makes me think its intentional...


I can make the scroll register a click if I push the wheel on the left -> right. But that is kinda easy to understand since you basically press down the pin that actuates the switch.
Its also as hard as clicking it normally, so no reason for me to try and use that









I can do the same on G403 and most mice, since all you do is push/tilts the pin that actuate the switch.


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I can make the scroll register a click if I push the wheel on the left -> right. But that is kinda easy to understand since you basically press down the pin that actuates the switch.
> Its also as hard as clicking it normally, so no reason for me to try and use that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do the same on G403 and most mice, since all you do is push/tilts the pin that actuate the switch.


i can't do it on the g303 or the g100s. the zowie fk2 is super difficult to do it with, not really feasible to use it. My ZA13 is pretty good at it, maybe slightly worse than the gPro at it. MX500 you can't do it with. CMstorm Spawn you can't do it with, WMO you can do it with.

well, you're clicking on the flat side instead of the curved top, and you don't have to worry about accidentally scrolling forward or back, and you don't have to lift your finger off the lmb, so imo its clearly superior if you're going to use the middle button. But yeah, if its too much force regardless, then its too much force...


----------



## fuzun

I want to buy this mouse but I am not sure if it is ok for all things. I do not play games all the time, I want a healthy option.

My hand is *18.5 cm*.

I want an all arounder mouse. I think getting g403 instead, what do you think? _

@Ino You like g pro for its gaming ?_


----------



## thompax

i have 18cm hands. i prefer g403 i palm/claw


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> i have 18cm hands. i prefer g403


Unfortunately I have to import all of these from another countries because local sellers pump up the cost. So there will be no refund option.

I have seen a post that some person used it normally and after that rubber band got malformed like you drop 100M HCl solution on it. I am not a harsh user what do you think about build quality (this vs g pro).


----------



## thompax

g pro feels more premium tbh, but i really like the rubber on the g403, you shouldnt really buy a mouse if you cant return it.. (specially with logitechG build quality´s!)
shape is so personal :/ no store to try it out? before ordering


----------



## yoomy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> g pro feels more premium tbh, but i really like the rubber on the g403, you shouldnt really buy a mouse if you cant return it.. (specially with logitechG build quality´s!)
> shape is so personal :/ no store to try it out? before ordering


Can't say that my G Pro feels more premium than the G403. When I put a little pressure on the sides and squeeze the mouse it makes some cheap squeak noises. My G403 feels a lot more sturdy but it cannot reach the build quality of my G900 either.


----------



## DrunkOnLiquor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Unfortunately I have to import all of these from another countries because local sellers pump up the cost. So there will be no refund option.
> 
> I have seen a post that some person used it normally and after that rubber band got malformed like you drop 100M HCl solution on it. I am not a harsh user what do you think about build quality (this vs g pro).


I have 19cm hand and the G Pro fits very comfortably (i would say 19.5 is the cutoff point)
The G403 was too large.


----------



## syrell

I would try it out, my hand is 18,5 and I dont like the G pro!


----------



## SynergyCB

Got my replacement mouse feet from Logitech. Mouse feet are a little bit louder than the stock feet but thats probably because the feet are brand new. Might just need to use them for a couple of days to smooth them out.


----------



## DashKingpin

I have 20 cm hands and prefer the g pro to my EC1-A. I use fingertip grip though. I wish the sides were straight up and not slanted. It makes it harder to grip because of it. My hands get a bit cramped but I've gotten used to it. Now if they made an FK-2 with the 3366 sensor, I'd be all over it.


----------



## DrunkOnLiquor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Got my replacement mouse feet from Logitech. Mouse feet are a little bit louder than the stock feet but thats probably because the feet are brand new. Might just need to use them for a couple of days to smooth them out.


The stock feet on every G Pro i've tried has been loud initially... it takes a few hours to smooth out (on all 5 that i've tried)

Hyperglide skates on their way because I was "selected" in a competition... hopefully the hyperglides will allow me to properly use my g pro on my zowie g-sr(friction has been too much for the mouse, it "scrapes" often)... i've been using the g640 as I've found it to be the best suited for the g pro (cm swift on the way) hoping for it to be similar to the g640 with better build quality


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> I want to buy this mouse but I am not sure if it is ok for all things. I do not play games all the time, I want a healthy option.
> 
> My hand is *18.5 cm*.
> 
> I want an all arounder mouse. I think getting g403 instead, what do you think? _
> 
> @Ino You like g pro for its gaming ?_


Have you shared which past mice you've liked? Symmetrical vs Ambidextrous shape is really personal preference. G403 is like deathadder but a much higher palm "hump", overall size is much fatter than G Pro and also deathadder. Glide of G403 is surprisingly bad - i think it's the shape of the feet. G403 "non-slip" slides are actually quite slippery unless your hands are absolutely dry and oil free. G Pro is slightly smaller than the G100, the width would be much better if it was like the G100.

mine are 19cm.


----------



## DrunkOnLiquor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovi77*
> 
> Have you shared which past mice you've liked? Symmetrical vs Ambidextrous shape is really personal preference. G403 is like deathadder but a much higher palm "hump", overall size is much fatter than G Pro and also deathadder. Glide of G403 is surprisingly bad - i think it's the shape of the feet.


The G403's glide was superb on the G640 pad... not a fan of it on my G-SR though


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovi77*
> 
> Have you shared which past mice you've liked? Symmetrical vs Ambidextrous shape is really personal preference. G403 is like deathadder but a much higher palm "hump", overall size is much fatter than G Pro and also deathadder. Glide of G403 is surprisingly bad - i think it's the shape of the feet. G403 "non-slip" slides are actually quite slippery unless your hands are absolutely dry and oil free. G Pro is slightly smaller than the G100, the width would be much better if it was like the G100.
> 
> mine are 19cm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashKingpin*
> 
> I have 20 cm hands and prefer the g pro to my EC1-A. I use fingertip grip though. I wish the sides were straight up and not slanted. It makes it harder to grip because of it. My hands get a bit cramped but I've gotten used to it. Now if they made an FK-2 with the 3366 sensor, I'd be all over it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> I would try it out, my hand is 18,5 and I dont like the G pro!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkOnLiquor*
> 
> I have 19cm hand and the G Pro fits very comfortably (i would say 19.5 is the cutoff point)
> The G403 was too large.


Unfortunately I do not have a decent mouse that I can say I like or dislike that shape. ( I have Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse 2.0 aka The way to Carpal Tunnel. It is odd shaped mouse and it needs >5 fingers arched for click but I can not say that I don't like it because of its shape)

I never used symmetrical shaped mouse before :/

I just want a good mouse with a perfect sensor and very good shape because I don't want to watch my hand getting messed up. I want ergonomic mouse which has good feedback.

I use computer 8 hours each day, and I do different things not just fps gaming. It should be comfortable mouse which is perfectly suitable for gaming.

Now this is the thing that makes this post related to the topic. I have to buy Logitech because of warranty, and I want a mouse with a very good sensor, I wanted to buy *g pro* at first but it is more likely a gaming mouse, some reported that you can not even arch your fingers because it gets clicked. Also it does not have rubber.

What should I buy?

G Pro
G502 - Is this a healthy choice as it is very heavy?
G403
G303 - A lot of rattle issues.

I want all-round mouse. I have 18.5 cm hands.

I hope this will help people who wants to buy g pro if you answer this.

Thank you.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> I just want a good mouse with a perfect sensor and very good shape


I think many here are still looking for this combination. I suggest you try Razer Deathadder because the shape is loved by many (ambi / ergonomic) for comfort and it is suitable for most hand sizes. I'm sure if you buy direct, there is a return policy. G Pro is not considered "ergonomic". Maybe you can also consider Logitech G102 since it's cheaper.

Until the G Pro, I used 1 mouse for work and another for gaming.
Quote:


> G Pro
> G502 - Is this a healthy choice as it is very heavy?
> G403
> G303 - A lot of rattle issues.


G502 - comfortable but very heavy (for me)
G303 - shape that is loved by only a small number of people.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkOnLiquor*
> 
> The G403's glide was superb on the G640 pad... not a fan of it on my G-SR though


good to know


----------



## fuzun

Returning razer mouse will cost me more than itself. Also I am not very positive about razer because of recent reports.

What about g403?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Returning razer mouse will cost me more than itself. Also I am not very positive about razer because of recent reports.
> 
> What about g403?


If you get it from bestbuy that's pretty much the only way (until it hits amazon) that you can get a proper refund

DO NOT ORDER FROM RAZER DIRECTLY if you plan to return anything, you will get screwed


----------



## fuzun

I can only wish that bestbuy or newegg here in Turkey. Its a 3rd world country where every seller tries to rob us. Worse than hell. At Europe, prices are pushed too but at least they get decent salary.
This is why I need to buy a Logitech product from Amazon because I can directly send it to local distributor if any case of issue occurs.


----------



## Saint Chewy

So I am looking at purchasing a paracord cable from Ceesa. I noticed that it isnt grounded. Is that going to be an issue at all since my PC is grounded?


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> So I am looking at purchasing a paracord cable from Ceesa. I noticed that it isnt grounded. Is that going to be an issue at all since my PC is grounded?


No. It's only going to be an issue if you have ungrounded electricity like in old homes.


----------



## odd mutant

Oh man.

learn how to plastidip mice and use it on the logitech g pro, you'll thank me later


----------



## Saint Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> No. It's only going to be an issue if you have ungrounded electricity like in old homes.


Yeah I kinda figured as much. Seeing how my PC is grounded it would be supplying the ground to the mouse and everything connected to it. Just wanted to double check that it wouldnt cause issues.


----------



## Ickz

So after using my miracle #1638 pro with the super light m3 switch for a little under a month, I noticed that the rmb switch started to act up. If I lessen the pressure of my finger enough, it will start to rapidly click even though the button and switch are being held down. I'll admit, I'll sometimes have to try to make it happen, but it's occurred without me trying as well. It's sometimes noticeable when just clicking the button as well - I'll notice an extra click or two as my finger is coming off of the button. Does not happen to lmb.

Pretty sad as I really got lucky with the m3 switch on that one, but now I'll have to return it.


----------



## thompax

is it that easy returning a product? just send an order and wait? anyway ive done it to both my mices.. g pro = sensitive rmb and g403 scrollwheel rattle.. holding my thumbs for replacements


----------



## coccosoids

Drooling over this but I'm reading a *lot* of reports about the hardness / stiffness of the middle click. Any remedies for that? Any hacks? Any mods?

Thanks.


----------



## coccosoids

Any good tutos for that? I would appreciate it.


----------



## Fluxify

I think ergonomic mice are better for me. My wrist is so tight after using this for a week. Going to go back to the Deathadder and see if it goes away.

This might be why though. It sucks because I really liked the shape of the G Pro for my large hand size and loved my aim with it. I'll give it another shot possibly when my wrist pain goes away, still got it on the Deathadder a little bit. I hate how heavy it is..


----------



## coccosoids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluxify*
> 
> I think ergonomic mice are better for me. My wrist is so tight after using this for a week. Going to go back to the Deathadder and see if it goes away.
> 
> This might be why though. It sucks because I really liked the shape of the G Pro for my large hand size and loved my aim with it. I'll give it another shot possibly when my wrist pain goes away, still got it on the Deathadder a little bit. I hate how heavy it is..


You do realize that perhaps this mouse if not a good choice for you hand size, right?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> @Ino You like g pro for its gaming ?


Sorry, just saw your post by accident, for that @mention to work you need to put the name in between so I get a notification.

I love the G Pro for gaming to answer your question.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> Drooling over this but I'm reading a *lot* of reports about the hardness / stiffness of the middle click. Any remedies for that? Any hacks? Any mods?
> 
> Thanks.


My first model was stiff, my second model is extremely easy. Got my second from Amazon. I think it was an early production revision. Or it could be luck but yeah chances are you're safe now

The mouse is great. Shape is odd and takes some getting use to for bigger hands but def one of the best mice on the market ATM


----------



## zeflow

Mod complete.


----------



## SEJB

Anyone know if Logitech is going to have a black Friday sale? Kind of wanna try the pro again although I love my g403.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Anyone know if Logitech is going to have a black Friday sale? Kind of wanna try the pro again although I love my g403.


Best Buy has all Logitech G products at 50% off on black friday.


----------



## SEJB

I am not from the US


----------



## the1onewolf

... and we can't read your mind (or location).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> 
> 
> Mod complete.


Beautifully done. I went from liking mine to loving it after the mod.

Hyperglides contest winner? Is that another G Pro off to the left of the pic?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> 
> 
> Mod complete.


Plz tell me how the HyperGlides feel on the G Pro. If you have a G-SR mousepad, how does it feel with HyperGlides? Want to use my G Pro on the G-SR but the stock feet don't glide well on it.


----------



## ncck

How are those hypers on your g pro? I think I have some coming. I hate/love my g pro.. it's weird but.. yea haha I'm stickin with it

edit: jealous of that cable


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> How are those hypers on your g pro? I think I have some coming. I hate/love my g pro.. it's weird but.. yea haha I'm stickin with it
> 
> edit: jealous of that cable


There's three groups *1.* Love Logitech *2.* Love / Hate relationship, but can't part or come back. *3.* Love to hate, no matter what.

Since your in category 2, trust me you can replace the hate with a paracord too.


----------



## JerryEn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Best Buy has all Logitech G products at 50% off on black friday.


It's available now with code PCGAMEDEAL. Just ordered mines from Best Buy for $35 + tax so that I can make a white G Pro with the shell from my G102.


----------



## coccosoids

How about that middle click guys? Any chance for some units with a bearable, easy middle click or are all of them cemented? Thanks.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Well my G102's scroll button was light. But the wheel rattled like hell.


----------



## SEJB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> ... and we can't read your mind (or location).


Which is why I specifically said Logitech


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerryEn*
> 
> It's available now with code PCGAMEDEAL. Just ordered mines from Best Buy for $35 + tax so that I can make a white G Pro with the shell from my G102.


Bro...good look.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> How are those hypers on your g pro? I think I have some coming. I hate/love my g pro.. it's weird but.. yea haha I'm stickin with it
> 
> edit: jealous of that cable


Got mine using for 6 days, glide is second to none and it hasnt changed since the first day after that little few hours break in.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> How about that middle click guys? Any chance for some units with a bearable, easy middle click or are all of them cemented? Thanks.


Yes the one I got from Amazon has a very easy click!

Glad to hear the hypers are working good. Yeah I might get a para in the future I'm just not the greatest at installing them with the heat shrink thing. I basically set my g303 on fire when I tried it lol


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerryEn*
> 
> It's available now with code PCGAMEDEAL. Just ordered mines from Best Buy for $35 + tax so that I can make a white G Pro with the shell from my G102.


$38 here.. Going to make good use of this


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerryEn*
> 
> It's available now with code PCGAMEDEAL. Just ordered mines from Best Buy for $35 + tax so that I can make a white G Pro with the shell from my G102.


At that price, I might as well buy a second









Edit:


----------



## m0uz

Just noticed that buying the G Pro BF1 edition from Logitech gives you Lucille in-game


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> Drooling over this but I'm reading a *lot* of reports about the hardness / stiffness of the middle click. Any remedies for that? Any hacks? Any mods?
> 
> Thanks.


Modify, or replace the switch (as I've done, I think i used a switch from the G502 or some other mice, i had several for middle click)

Very light clicks now









Afaik it seems to be solely an issue with the switch itself. God knows why they took a type of switch that requires that much force...


----------



## nhoxaxenhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerryEn*
> 
> It's available now with code PCGAMEDEAL. Just ordered mines from Best Buy for $35 + tax so that I can make a white G Pro with the shell from my G102.


I cannot place the order, it gets canceled. "The taxes for this order have been updated."


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Welp, I have zero need for another mouse but I just picked this up.

I already have a Naos and G403 too. Lmao.


----------



## coccosoids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Modify, or replace the switch (as I've done, I think i used a switch from the G502 or some other mice, i had several for middle click)
> 
> Very light clicks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afaik it seems to be solely an issue with the switch itself. God knows why they took a type of switch that requires that much force...


Thanks. But out of curiosity, is there a 'fix it' how-to out there somewhere for this mouse already, or am I going to brick it?









Pretty expensive though, might return it if I do even order it in the end. I'm looking for something good for finger tip / claw hybrid grip.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerryEn*
> 
> It's available now with code PCGAMEDEAL. Just ordered mines from Best Buy for $35 + tax so that I can make a white G Pro with the shell from my G102.


Nice, thanks. Also looks like free 2-day shipping.

I ordered a pair of spare G Pros to go with the one I've been using. I have 2 paracords and 2 sets of Hotline feet waiting here for whichever ones have the best feeling clicks. And then I think I'm done buying mouse stuff for a good while, going to be hard to replace those.


----------



## m4gg0t

I just bought G102, but I still kinda want the 3366 sensor of the G Pro and since it's on sale why not hmmmm.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Heads up, Amazon now has the G Pro for $35 as well. Same with the G403.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Heads up, Amazon now has the G Pro for $35 as well. Same with the G403.


Yea, i just ordered 2. Now i have 2 G102s and 2 G Pros coming... ***


----------



## Dasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> I just bought G102, but I still kinda want the 3366 sensor of the G Pro and since it's on sale why not hmmmm.


Ddint see anything on sale here in GER. Still 79.99€ on Amazon so bought a black G102 as well.


----------



## m4gg0t

Amazon US has them for $35 as a Black Friday deal i think.

I have 4 new mice coming....


----------



## Dasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Amazon US has them for $35 as a Black Friday deal i think.


Damn, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Shiotcrock

LOL had a Razer essential in my cart going to get this instead...


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Amazon US has them for $35 as a Black Friday deal i think.
> 
> I have 4 new mice coming....


Comes out to the same exact price as best buy for those wondering. $38
(best buy online orders can be returned to local best buy stores)


----------



## fuzun

Ok guys last choice G Pro or G403? It seems like I will buy G pro after advices but I have 18.5 cm hands I don't know :S


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Ok guys last choice G Pro or G403? It seems like I will buy G pro after advices but I have 18.5 cm hands I don't know :S


I have the same sized hands and I prefer the G Pro. The G403 would have been nice if it was just slightly smaller. With them both being on sale, buy them both from Amazon and send back the one you dislike.


----------



## cloudshine

Madness! $35 for G Pro / G403. I hope I get a perfect G403 this time


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> Madness! $35 for G Pro / G403. I hope I get a perfect G403 this time


I have a perfect g pro now but wouldn't mind one with no dust in the sensor housing/lens XD.. I'll have to compare if my friday model is as good.. or maybe I should just leave it as backup


----------



## fuzun

Amazon deal is over now could not get it :/


----------



## saelz8

Amazon is back to $69. That was fast.

That's OK. I already have 2 G Pro's. It was in the, "this is such a good deal, I can buy an extra for modding purposes range". It's probably better it ended, I was almost a victim of impulse.


----------



## Shiotcrock

How are the stock mouse feet on the Pro should I get some Hotlines right away?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Amazon US has them for $35 as a Black Friday deal i think.
> 
> I have 4 new mice coming....


Hm, both are retail $69.99 for me. Odd. Not like it matters since I don't have prime.


----------



## bobcatchris

Its also 35 at BestBuy

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-usb-optical-gaming-mouse-black/5592428.p?skuId=5592428

Coupon: PCGAMEDEAL


----------



## syrell

there u see how overpriced the G Pro is at normal price!


----------



## Arizonian

Black Friday deep discount deals are not indicative to normal pricing.

You can apply same promo to the G403.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> How are the stock mouse feet on the Pro should I get some Hotlines right away?


I would replace them. Hotline games are 0.6mm thick , but I prefer Hyperglide they will be released very soon they are about 0.85mm thick. The hotline games does come with the sensor ring whereas the Hyperglides not. But you can leave the stock sensor ring on.


----------



## m4gg0t

Lucky i didnt wait and just ordered 2.

I have a G403 and I think it's a little too big for me as I can't control the mouse that well and I feel like my aim is off. Hopefully the G Pro/G102 is better.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> there u see how overpriced the G Pro is at normal price!


Or what a good deal they are on sale. I would agree that almost all mice are somewhat overpriced, but 35$ is a steal. Also logitech mice actually go on sale unlike others like zowie and some others that are at least as overpriced if not more at their normal price.


----------



## raisethe3

What the frack?! Damn it, could've gotten that $35 deal. Arrrgghh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Or what a good deal they are on sale. I would agree that almost all mice are somewhat overpriced, but 35$ is a steal. Also logitech mice actually go on sale unlike others like zowie and some others that are at least as overpriced if not more at their normal price.


How often does it go on sale though??


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> there u see how overpriced the G Pro is at normal price!


Yup. It's overpriced. I thought the G303 was too, and I actually like that mouse.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Beautifully done. I went from liking mine to loving it after the mod.
> 
> Hyperglides contest winner? Is that another G Pro off to the left of the pic?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> How are those hypers on your g pro? I think I have some coming. I hate/love my g pro.. it's weird but.. yea haha I'm stickin with it
> 
> edit: jealous of that cable


Hyperglides feel much better than the hotline games and obviously stock feet. Even though the hypers don't have the sensor skate it doesn't matter because they're slightly thicker. Yeah I have two G Pro's, and I'll probably get a couple more during black friday.

I didn't win the hyperglides drawing, but I've been in contact with Mark from hyperglides about them even before they announced the release and he decided to send me a pair early







.

I've tried the hypers on the GS-R, G TF-X, and Artisan Hayate Otsu..all feel really good.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> What the frack?! Damn it, could've gotten that $35 deal. Arrrgghh.
> How often does it go on sale though??


Well the g303 goes down to ~25$ every couple months or so it seems, but the regular price is like 35-45$ now most places for a long time now. Some brands don't really drop below MSRP ever. The Pro might not be 35$ again for a while, but I'd bet it will regularly be 50$ or less in not too long.

Edit: Hell there where even all kinds of codes for money off on the logitech store going around when it was coming out. I think some people preordered it for ~40$.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Well the g303 goes down to ~25$ every couple months or so it seems, but the regular price is like 35-45$ now most places for a long time now. Some brands don't really drop below MSRP ever. The Pro might not be 35$ again for a while, but I'd bet it will regularly be 50$ or less in not too long.
> 
> Edit: Hell there where even all kinds of codes for money off on the logitech store going around when it was coming out. I think some people preordered it for ~40$.


The thing is, I was aiming for this model or maybe the G403.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Is it normal that the LMB is a bit louder and stiffer then the RMB?

The RMB almost feels like a G303 button.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColinMacLaren*
> 
> Is it normal that the LMB is a bit louder and stiffer then the RMB?
> 
> The RMB almost feels like a G303 button.


It seems normal that a lot of samples have different weighted buttons. I had one with perfect equal ones. Then two more with jarringly different weights and sounds.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcatchris*
> 
> Its also 35 at BestBuy
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-usb-optical-gaming-mouse-black/5592428.p?skuId=5592428
> 
> Coupon: PCGAMEDEAL


Last night I went on the site to check this deal because I planned on buying a few products.
Today: The following promotional codes have expired: pcgamedeal.







I wonder if the deal will come back this Friday


----------



## nyshak

Why did Hyperglides not include the middle ring for their G Pro feet? They have other sets for other mice in their lineup that includes a sensor foot?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Why did Hyperglides not include the middle ring for their G Pro feet? They have other sets for other mice in their lineup that includes a sensor foot?


To save money naturally.

If the center ring wasn't important I wonder why logitech went to the trouble of putting one there? I doubt it was just for looks when they could have saved money.

I guess hyperglides did thier own research and development and decided it was a non factor.









If I do try hyperglides at least my center ring is a hotlines 0.6mm on there.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> To save money naturally.
> 
> If the center ring wasn't important I wonder why logitech went to the trouble of putting one there? I doubt it was just for looks when they could have saved money.
> 
> I guess hyperglides did thier own research and development and decided it was a non factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do try hyperglides at least my center ring is a hotlines 0.6mm on there.


I think logitech does it so if you do use a very soft mousepad the ring foot will prevent the sensor from getting too close to the pad probably going some type of cpi increase which would throw off the speed of movement? total guess - but if you leave the ring foot on and it only touches on soft pads then it should be a non-issue come to think of it


----------



## zeflow

After using the hyperglides for about a week I can tell you its a non issue, the mouse might have a slight (barely notice) faster glide but to me the glide is far better with our without the middle skate.

Did someone mention that the replacement feet you can buy from logitech are better than the stock as well? Thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> After using the hyperglides for about a week I can tell you its a non issue, the mouse might have a slight (barely notice) faster glide but to me the glide is far better with our without the middle skate.
> 
> Did someone mention that the replacement feet you can buy from logitech are better than the stock as well? Thought I read that somewhere.


Im currently using the replacement feet from Logitech. At first, the feet are kind of loud but after a few days the feet feel pretty smooth. Still don't like using my G Pro on the G-SR mousepad.

Recently ordered HyperGlide mouse skates for my EC2-A. Never used HypeGlide skates before. This Friday I'll find out what all the hype is about. Also waiting for HyperGlide to start selling G Pro feet.

These past 2 weeks, I've been going back and forth with G Pro and EC2-A. Can't decide which one I want to use lol. Once I have HyperGlide skates for both mice, I'll finally decide my main mouse.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeflow*
> 
> After using the hyperglides for about a week I can tell you its a non issue, the mouse might have a slight (barely notice) faster glide but to me the glide is far better with our without the middle skate.
> 
> Did someone mention that the replacement feet you can buy from logitech are better than the stock as well? Thought I read that somewhere.


The center foot is not for making the glide better. It is for making sure the surface is flat and to help the other feet not sink in to the surface. Also unless the center foot is always touching it is not doing its job so having a lower center foot with hyperglides on is entirely pointless. The amount of variance introduced by not having the center foot is probably small, but it apparently exists. Also pixarts own specs sheet say that all designs using the 3360 should have a center foot around the sensor.

Edit: Also it depends on the pad. On a hard pad the center foot is probably entirely pointless. For thick soft pads it is probably quite important.


----------



## SynergyCB

G Pro is on sale on Amazon for $54.99 right now. Not sure how long it will last. Sadly the G403 is still $69.99









There's also other mice on sale right now on Amazon:

G900 $109.99
G402 $35.58
G502 $54.99
Razer Deathadder Chroma(Not Elite) $47.99
and a few other Logitech mice.

Also Blackwidow Chroma is $109.99....was$169.99


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I would be shocked if its not on sale for $35 again on Friday.


----------



## SynergyCB

Just in case you guys didn't see in the G403 thread, Best Buy is having a sell right now on Logitech G products. G Pro and G403 on sale for $35. Hurry!!!! Probably wont last long.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-usb-optical-gaming-mouse-black/5592428.p?skuId=5592428


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I would be shocked if its not on sale for $35 again on Friday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Just in case you guys didn't see in the G403 thread, Best Buy is having a sell right now on Logitech G products. G Pro and G403 on sale for $35. Hurry!!!! Probably wont last long.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-usb-optical-gaming-mouse-black/5592428.p?skuId=5592428


Tada


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yep, the Best Buy deals are live again.

I just picked up a G900. What am I doing lmao. G403, G Pro, and G900. I got all the new logi mice, bar the G102. May have to end up selling/returning once I come to my senses.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Yep, the Best Buy deals are live again.
> 
> I just picked up a G900. What am I doing lmao. G403, G Pro, and G900. I got all the new logi mice, bar the G102. May have to end up selling/returning once I come to my senses.


Same lol. Looking at all these deals makes me want to purchase all the mice. G900 at $75 is a fantastic deal. Right now Im going back and forth with the G Pro and EC2-A and now I'll be testing the G403. Too many mice I want to try right now lol


----------



## Derp

Amazon has price matched Best Buy again.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Amazon has price matched Best Buy again.


Damn! I cant cancel my Best Buy order anymore. Would have used Amazon instead with faster shipping


----------



## Neshy414

They are all back on half price sale on Amazon US, G900 and G303 are sold out. Just picked up the Pro and G403, bit sketch don't usually like ordering things that i might need to RMA from across the ocean but for that price i could not pass on it. Especially because Amazon DE's "Cyber Monday" week has so far been incredibly sparse on Logitech deals...

Edit: Sorry for saying the same thing as Derp, i was too slow.


----------



## Shiotcrock

The only thing that hold me back on the G900 are the complaints it 's too big in the rear. Plus I picked up two Pros earlier today....


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshy414*
> 
> They are all back on half price sale on Amazon US, G900 and G303 are sold out. Just picked up the Pro and G403, bit sketch don't usually like ordering things that i might need to RMA from across the ocean but for that price i could not pass on it. Especially because Amazon DE's "Cyber Monday" week has so far been incredibly sparse on Logitech deals...
> 
> Edit: Sorry for saying the same thing as Derp, i was too slow.


how much shipping cost from US to Germany?


----------



## Neshy414

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> how much shipping cost from US to Germany?


Shipping was just 7 Euros pretty reasonable, had to pay 15 bucks or so to cover our VAT in case it gets opened in customs though. Going from previous experiences with Amazon US i should be getting part, if not all, of that back.


----------



## Brightmist

G pro is 35$ @ Amazon.com now


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshy414*
> 
> Shipping was just 7 Euros pretty reasonable, had to pay 15 bucks or so to cover our VAT in case it gets opened in customs though. Going from previous experiences with Amazon US i should be getting part, if not all, of that back.


I guess that is also a option for us European, havent seen any deal for the G pro.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I got mine as a Warehouse deal with the current 20% off. Was 54 EUR which seems pretty reasonable for a new gaming mouse.


----------



## m4gg0t

@Ino how did you manage to change to the G Pro from the FK1+?


----------



## fuzun

I have ordered *G Pro* ($35) and *G502* ($40). Should I cancel g502 or g pro?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> I have ordered *G Pro* ($35) and *G502* ($40). Should I cancel g502 or g pro?


considering if you bought from best buy or amazon you can use both and return either for a full refund.. so neither lol.. try first - g pro is a really solid mouse but if your hands are too big you're going to struggle using it - at least if you game competitively

G502 is more of a 'gaming mouse' rather than an e-sport leet mouse but I never tried it so have no input


----------



## domon

does anyone know if these sales are going in store?


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> To save money naturally.
> 
> If the center ring wasn't important I wonder why logitech went to the trouble of putting one there? I doubt it was just for looks when they could have saved money.
> 
> I guess hyperglides did thier own research and development and decided it was a non factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do try hyperglides at least my center ring is a hotlines 0.6mm on there.


Me too. I am wondering if this will affect sensor performance though.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I didn't need another G Pro, but I ordered one anyway. Why?...because $35...


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I didn't need another G Pro, but I ordered one anyway. Why?...because $35...


Yupppppppp


----------



## mcwaffle

Does anyone know of any good EU black friday deals for G Pro? Thanks!

Desperate first post by a long time lurker







hi all


----------



## duhizy

Canadian price goes from $99.99 to $49 at best buy for one night and it sells out in exactly 17 mins XD. I believe Canadians can order online for deal tho.


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> Canadian price goes from $99.99 to $49 at best buy for one night and it sells out in exactly 17 mins XD. I believe Canadians can order online for deal tho.


It was available for way longer than that. At least when I saw it live in the middle of the night it was still available in the morning (G900 was sold out online by then though). They might also just have closed orders until later today which they tend to do. Wouldn't be surprised if you can see it when the Best Buy site reopns in an hour.

There's really few sources for the G Pro in Canada, I think only Bestbuy and NCIX carry it. Even then they stocked it after the G403. Funnily the G403 is only on sale for $60 though.


----------



## duhizy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> It was available for way longer than that. At least when I saw it live in the middle of the night it was still available in the morning (G900 was sold out online by then though). They might also just have closed orders until later today which they tend to do. Wouldn't be surprised if you can see it when the Best Buy site reopns in an hour.
> 
> There's really few sources for the G Pro in Canada, I think only Bestbuy and NCIX carry it. Even then they stocked it after the G403. Funnily the G403 is only on sale for $60 though.


I was told that the sale was only for the 24th, but what do sales reps know anyways tbh. Would make no sense that it wouldn't last until black friday, although it wouldn't matter because restock wont make it by then anyways.


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> I was told that the sale was only for the 24th, but what do sales reps know anyways tbh. Would make no sense that it wouldn't last until black friday, although it wouldn't matter because restock wont make it by then anyways.


You can preview the page now and they have a few in stock online. So I'd go camp it now if you're interested. Actual sale is live in 1hour.

What they do is they limit the amount of virtual stock compared to physical stock. The original was actually advertised in the BF Flyer, so otherwise there would be bait and switch accusations flying around.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> @Ino how did you manage to change to the G Pro from the FK1+?


Somehow it fit me right away. There wasn't even a transitional phase. I can still switch between them without problems.


----------



## m4gg0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Somehow it fit me right away. There wasn't even a transitional phase. I can still switch between them without problems.


The FK1+ is so huge when compared.


----------



## sercantor

It looks like it's sold out on US amazon. Any chance it will come back up and we can order? Why did they drop the price in thursday? I have no clue

Edit: I am really freaking angry right now, I waited for black friday to buy the mouse and it just goes out of stock when I wake up. Good lord I'm unlucky.

Edit2: It was back in stock for like 2 seconds and I managed to buy it thankfully. Now I can eat my breakfast peacefully.


----------



## SEJB

Be happy sercantor. The only deal I've found in Europe is g900 for 100 euros or so.


----------



## HotCheetos333

Can I take the usb cable from a G102 and use it with a G Pro?


----------



## syrell

check the cable colors but I would say so


----------



## nyshak

Ok this is weird. Stacking 2x 0.28mm Hotlines on my G Pro worked okish on my G-SR. So I went and got 0.6mm ones. Those do not work well. Super sticky. They are not scratching or anything but they are extremely slow. Not good.

*sigh* Last stop: Hyperglides. Hopefully they work well.


----------



## zeflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Ok this is weird. Stacking 2x 0.28mm Hotlines on my G Pro worked okish on my G-SR. So I went and got 0.6mm ones. Those do not work well. Super sticky. They are not scratching or anything but they are extremely slow. Not good.
> 
> *sigh* Last stop: Hyperglides. Hopefully they work well.


Sorry if this is obvious, but make sure to take off the thin plastic they put over to cover the skates.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Ok this is weird. Stacking 2x 0.28mm Hotlines on my G Pro worked okish on my G-SR. So I went and got 0.6mm ones. Those do not work well. Super sticky. They are not scratching or anything but they are extremely slow. Not good.
> 
> *sigh* Last stop: Hyperglides. Hopefully they work well.


I just made my own feet using the 0.6mm DIY Hotline Games Competition sheet. I used a punch and a rotary tool with a buffing attachment. I put them on my FK. Feels smooth, not as stuck to the pad as the original feet and the directional movement is even. My second set should be even better.


----------



## nyshak

Hm, I tried another set (order 2 after the 0.28mm worked ok). Works now. Upon closer inspection the first set looks and feels different when I rub my finger over them. Probably a bad set.


----------



## chr1spe

Are you sure you ordered the same type? They have "performance" feet and "competition" feet and I guess they have fairly different glide.


----------



## m4gg0t

My G Pros have just been shipped from Amazon. Arriving December 6.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Somehow it fit me right away. There wasn't even a transitional phase. I can still switch between them without problems.


It took me two weeks and to know this was my FPS driver. However in the last 2 and a half weeks since, I found myself using g pro more frequently even after gaming for general desktop use and now g pro is my main driver. Sure it took competition replacement feet and paracord to get me here but I'm happy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I just made my own feet using the 0.6mm DIY Hotline Games Competition sheet. I used a punch and a rotary tool with a buffing attachment. I put them on my FK. Feels smooth, not as stuck to the pad as the original feet and the directional movement is even. My second set should be even better.


Now that's another way to skin a cat. Good job.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> My G Pros have just been shipped from Amazon. Arriving December 6.


Did you land em on sale as well?


----------



## connectwise

"Let's see if this mouse is on sale this black friday"


----------



## ncck

newegg doesn't have stock, I believe those are just 3rd party sellers

Best buy, micro center, and amazon generally have stock - best buy appears to be sold out online for some of the mice and micro center didn't drop prices... so yeah!








Hopefully you guys were quick enough to nab some best buy ones. I got a spare g pro and g900 from it. Good deals


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Are you sure you ordered the same type? They have "performance" feet and "competition" feet and I guess they have fairly different glide.


Yes cause both sets came from the same package







. Competition ones. Its just a bad set. Even with mouse feet things can go wrong and through QC. Not a big deal for me since they are cheap and I ordered two packages anyway









All I care about now is that my G Pro mod is finally complete (Paracord and Hotlines). Dunno if I try Hyperglides to see if they are even better.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Yes cause both sets came from the same package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Competition ones. Its just a bad set. Even with mouse feet things can go wrong and through QC. Not a big deal for me since they are cheap and I ordered two packages anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I care about now is that my G Pro mod is finally complete (Paracord and Hotlines). Dunno if I try Hyperglides to see if they are even better.


Ill probably get hyperglides to check'em out but it won't change the glide from hotlines. Only difference I can see is less wear on the hyperglides PTFE feet on hard pads. Glide will be same and on cloth pads and I'm betting no difference at all in wear or glide.


----------



## Ovrclck

I just received my 2nd from the Best Buy deal (1637). The scroll wheel is definitely easier to depress. Has a nice click to it versus the 1628 I bought last month.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ill probably get hyperglides to check'em out but it won't change the glide from hotlines. Only difference I can see is less wear on the hyperglides PTFE feet on hard pads. Glide will be same and on cloth pads and I'm betting no difference at all in wear or glide.


Hm, then I won't try them I guess. I don't use hard pads and with the ones I bought I have 2 spare sets of Hotlines yet. Should last some time.


----------



## n3roxe

What are the best mousepads for G pro?
G240 or something else in this budget?


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3roxe*
> 
> What are the best mousepads for G pro?
> G240 or something else in this budget?


Out of the box the QCK seems to work the best. You could also use the Mionix Alioth.

The mouse feet are bad though. I suggest you replace them with Hotlines/Hyperglides.


----------



## Eutheran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Out of the box the QCK seems to work the best. You could also use the Mionix Alioth.
> 
> The mouse feet are bad though. I suggest you replace them with Hotlines/Hyperglides.


I found after a week of constant use the mouse feet broke in and didn't scratch anymore. I didn't get any new feet for my gpro and I didnt have a problem.


----------



## n3roxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Out of the box the QCK seems to work the best. You could also use the Mionix Alioth.
> 
> The mouse feet are bad though. I suggest you replace them with Hotlines/Hyperglides.


Are you talking about qck+ which is 2mm thick or qck heavy/mass which are 6mm thick?
Well, I like thin mousepads because they seems faster, but I'm looking for superior choice.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3roxe*
> 
> Are you talking about qck+ which is 2mm thick or qck heavy/mass which are 6mm thick?
> Well, I like thin mousepads because they seems faster, but I'm looking for superior choice.


QCK Heavy, using it with stock g pro feet and it is BY FAR one of the best mousepads to pair it with. And in general it's just great.

I recommend you grab a qck heavy from amazon if you can (make sure it's sold by amazon)

They've revised the qck heavy for sure. The new boxes have on the back sponsors like Tyloo and such (on the box) and the back of the mousepad should have dozens of steelseries logos. I have an old qck in the other room and it's a little different.


----------



## SynergyCB

Any update on when the G Pro HyperGlide skates are released?


----------



## Ickz

Out of three pros I ordered from Amazon during the $35 sale, two of them had light m3 switches. Clicks were symmetrical and felt perfect - not too light, not too stiff. The other one was horrible - super stiff m3, and clicks were extremely different (the worst I've tried), lmb was stiff and loud, rmb was softer and quiet. Found my perfect mouse, finally - with one as a spare, even. Only took 14 or so tries (I honestly lost count of how many I've tried). It's honestly a crime to charge a normal price of $70 for this thing - maybe if the parts were higher quality and there weren't huge difference between units, then sure.


----------



## Poopsticker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Out of three pros I ordered from Amazon during the $35 sale, two of them had light m3 switches. Clicks were symmetrical and felt perfect - not too light, not too stiff. The other one was horrible - super stiff m3, and clicks were extremely different (the worst I've tried), lmb was stiff and loud, rmb was softer and quiet. Found my perfect mouse, finally - with one as a spare, even. Only took 14 or so tries (I honestly lost count of how many I've tried). It's honestly a crime to charge a normal price of $70 for this thing - maybe if the parts were higher quality and there weren't huge difference between units, then sure.


What were the S/N's? 1638/39?


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poopsticker*
> 
> What were the S/N's? 1638/39?


1639


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poopsticker*
> 
> What were the S/N's? 1638/39?
> 
> 
> 
> 1639
Click to expand...

Same here, I bought mine off Beachaudio and it's the best small mouse yet created by Logitech, very happy with my model and even the scroll wheel is a delight to use.

Kudos for Logitech in making a really fine mouse that even Rock Apes can use







.


----------



## SynergyCB

Besides the side coating being a little different, whats the difference between the 1629 model and other models like the 1639?


----------



## Shiotcrock

It's a OK mouse got mine from Amazon yesterday it's smaller than I thought it would be but a good gaming mouse you can go both horizontal and up and down on the mouse pad without delay due to the size I always thought I was kinda gimped with my Steel-series Rival. I picked up two Pros they are very light I mean they feel like a 5.00 mouse actually maybe they make them for that much


----------



## m4gg0t

Yep, I grabbed 2 on the 1hr sale $35.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Yep, I grabbed 2 on the 1hr sale $35.


Hardest thing to do was hold off on $37.18 and not doubling up on mice for me.









I did get to feel good about these sales by getting 2 G403's as Christmas gifts to kids I know sorely need mice.









Only thing that kept me from getting another G pro for myself was knowing in 2017 all the new mice coming out and my fetish won't be able to hold back trying new shaped mice.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I did get to feel good about these sales by getting 2 G403's as Christmas gifts to kids I know sorely need mice.


So, the mouse fetish is a family affair? It runs in our genes?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Any update on when the G Pro HyperGlide skates are released?


I just got mine, but that was a trial deal. And damn they are great. I think they should be available next week or so.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> So, the mouse fetish is a family affair? It runs in our genes?










in my mind it is, lol.

Nephew has a dell office mouse and my son I can't get off his KPO 3090 sensor.









Wouldn't everyone like a new mouse in thier stocking?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DashKingpin

So I returned my g403 and sticking to my gpro for now. I have 20cm hands and fingertip grip. Not sure why but the g403 seems unusually slow when I would handle it. It could be a combination of it's cord, shape, feet but I just couldn't land shots as fast and precisely as with the gpro. I don't know if the perfect mouse exists for my hand size/grip style. Even my EC1-A is much faster for me in feel than the g403. It has this big bump on the right side that I can curl my ring finger and pinky on which allows me to fingertip it unusually well. I've got the Mionix Naos 7000, nexius revel on the way. The search continues for my Excalibur. I really love the shape of Xornet 2 from cooler master but the sensor and their firmware are piss poor. If CM makes a spawn 2 with a 3360 on top of having great firmware, then it's gg and I'm stocking up on a lifetime worth of those mice.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Out of three pros I ordered from Amazon during the $35 sale, two of them had light m3 switches. Clicks were symmetrical and felt perfect - not too light, not too stiff. The other one was horrible - super stiff m3, and clicks were extremely different (the worst I've tried), lmb was stiff and loud, rmb was softer and quiet. Found my perfect mouse, finally - with one as a spare, even. Only took 14 or so tries (I honestly lost count of how many I've tried). It's honestly a crime to charge a normal price of $70 for this thing - maybe if the parts were higher quality and there weren't huge difference between units, then sure.


My $35 G Pro arrived, the left click is roughly twice as hard to click than the right click.... Twice as loud too. The right click is feather light, you can't rest your finger on it while swiping with the mouse or it will go off. This is far worse than the first G Pro I purchased near release.

1636 btw.


----------



## SmashTV

Two from Amazon are perfect with different serials.

Rather flat so probably won't stick with it in the long run.


----------



## m4gg0t

This doesn't sound so good, seems like Amazon is stock is still the old batches.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I got two samples form Amazon.de Warehouse deals.

One has loud, stiff LMB and quiet light RMB, the other is perfect with defined, slightly bouncy and similar LMB and RMB.


----------



## SEJB

Wait amazon.de had deals on the pro?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

I havent seen a deal on the g pro and g403 on amazon.de these days and I was checking the site quite frequently. I only saw g900 going for about 110€.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I bought two items during the Cyber week when there was a 20% discount on Warehouse Deals. So I only had to pay 54 EUR for each.


----------



## SEJB

Yeah I found it, it's still ongoing


----------



## Prozein

How to get that deal?Cant find it.


----------



## VESPA5

At Best Buy, you can get either a G403 or G Pro for $34.99 USD. The G900 was sold at an amazing 50% off but that was sold out like hot cakes (I still think that's way too high for a wireless mouse). I'm sure once CyberMonday is over, these deals will evaporate. It's definitely a good time to get your hands on some of Logitech's latest gaming mice at a decent price.


----------



## Prozein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColinMacLaren*
> 
> I bought two items during the Cyber week when there was a 20% discount on Warehouse Deals. So I only had to pay 54 EUR for each.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> Yeah I found it, it's still ongoing


i mean how to get that deal


----------



## m4gg0t

Why is it that the G Pro and G102 have such feather light clicks???


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4gg0t*
> 
> Why is it that the G Pro and G102 have such feather light clicks???


It depends on your copy. Sadly enough, it goes without saying on any gaming mouse I buy these days. My copy of the G Pro had buttons that were so sensitive that merely resting my fingers on them as I swiped would actuate them. The irony is that I've seen reviews where it was stated that the G Pro's M1/M2 buttons were tactile and crisp. Quite the contrast to it being hair trigger-like. I guess I had bad luck with my copy.


----------



## m4gg0t

I currently have 2 G102. One has quite light clicks but at least they are even. The other one LMB is stiffer then the RMB and its very obvious. I must say though that the mice is very light, and I seem to play well with it, feel like I play better on it then G403. Must be the smaller shape and I have more control over my aim. I just hope to god that the G Pros that are on the way are good copies, as I think I can grow to the shape and don't wanna do RMA.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Took me about two days to get used to the Pro coming from my Steel Series Rival.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Finally I think I have the perfect G Pro. Ordered one from Amazon on black friday. It is a 1638 serial number. It has the slightly rougher texture on the sides and the slightly better cord than my 1628. The buttons are perfect, they are somewhere in between the hard clunky clicks on my 1628 and the lighter and duller clicks on my 1639. The M3 click also felt really nice, not near as stiff as my 1639. The only complaint I had with this new G Pro was that the wheel was a little loud when scrolling.

Then later today my Hyperglides that I won arrived. I decided since I was taking the feet off anyway I might as well open it up. To my surprise, the 2 screws holding the thumb button PCB in place were MISSING. I decided to use the screws from one of my other G Pros. You could tell by the resistance that there were no threads cut and that there had never been a screw in those holes at all. I then decided to swap the scroll wheel with one from my other G Pro and to my surprise the loud noise when scrolling went away. After putting on the Hyperglides, I can finally say I have a perfect G Pro. The Hyperglides are so much better on my hard pad than the Hotline Games feet I was using.


----------



## JustinSane

Ordered one from Best Buy last week for 50% off and it's a 1636. Cable seems a bit stiffer than my original launch G Pro. Kinda wanna order another from Best Buy and hope it's a 1638/9. Daaaaamn it.

Anyone order from Best Buy's website and get a 1638/39?


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I just got mine, but that was a trial deal. And damn they are great. I think they should be available next week or so.


Any idea how much they altered your DPI?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Ordered one from Best Buy last week for 50% off and it's a 1636. Cable seems a bit stiffer than my original launch G Pro. Kinda wanna order another from Best Buy and hope it's a 1638/9. Daaaaamn it.
> 
> Anyone order from Best Buy's website and get a 1638/39?


Just checked my Best Buy G Pro which came in a couple days ago and it's a 1636 too.


----------



## sammkv

I got one from best buy and the SN from the box says 1636 but actually SN on the mice is 1637. Really liking it so far nice feel to it except for the mouse feet. I'm so used to my FK1's smooth feet and glide!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Any idea how much they altered your DPI?


almost no influence, it was 403 before (average of 3 tests) and 401 after (again average of 3 tests), but that means nothing, because in my test now the measurements were 406, 399 and 398, so I'd say there is no real influence.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> almost no influence, it was 403 before (average of 3 tests) and 401 after (again average of 3 tests), but that means nothing, because in my test now the measurements were 406, 399 and 398, so I'd say there is no real influence.


Did you remove the stock sensor feet or left it on there?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Did you remove the stock sensor feet or left it on there?


Remove originals obviously, I think with how low the LOD is it wouldn't even track otherwise.


----------



## Ryusaki

Yea just what I thought, the difference in height of the feets.

Well some people discussed about to leave on or remove the sensor feet when using thicker glides like the hyperglides, since I already removed mine I was wondering if it was a bad decision


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Yea just what I thought, the difference in height of the feets.
> 
> Well some people discussed about to leave on or remove the sensor feet when using thicker glides like the hyperglides, since I already removed mine I was wondering if it was a bad decision


I left my sensor foot on, but given the fact I'm using a hard pad, I don't really think it makes a difference in my situation.


----------



## Rachetmouse

Just received my gpro from bb. I have used A LOT of different mice and this one easily takes the cake, period. I mainly use a modded deathadder, but now will be switching to this I think. gpro is a 1636.

The mouse -

-Finally there is a mouse that has a reasonably light actuation force for the lmb and rmb. The one I have has some differences in the left and right click with the left click being slightly stiffer, but it really doesn't bother me as I am use to it from using other non ambi mice.
-Haven't changed the cord, still not really sure what the problem is with it though.
-I actually prefer the stock feet as the tracking suits finger tip grip which is what I mainly use.
-Mouse shell has a nice coating, easy to grip / Mouse shell has a nice shape, easy to grip with various styles.
-Again, I love that the mouse actually has light clicks. Nice to see producers actually cater to something more.
- It makes undeniably more sense to make the mouse have a light actuation force stock based on the shell of the mouse and switches used (or whatever else), and then let people mod it up from there. Putting some stiffer switches in this mouse should be crispy. Please stop the soft click whine.


----------



## BlazeGaming

I returned mine, 19.5 cm hands, claw grip. Cannot get used to the \_/ shape. Other than that coating is decent, good for both dry and sweaty hands. Lightest mice I ever used, that is something I loved. Clicks are the best, a bit louder than G403 but there wasn't any difference betwen left and right on my copy. Cable is very soft compared to any other braided cabe, would have prefered rubber only tho. Scrolling was kinda hard, not ideal for browsing but very good for games, pressing it was hard also. Feets were great, maybe a bit to slippery for me. Sensor no comment, flawless.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> I returned mine, 19.5 cm hands, claw grip. Cannot get used to the \_/ shape. Other than that coating is decent, good for both dry and sweaty hands. Lightest mice I ever used, that is something I loved. Clicks are the best, a bit louder than G403 but there wasn't any difference betwen left and right on my copy. Cable is very soft compared to any other braided cabe, would have prefered rubber only tho. Scrolling was kinda hard, not ideal for browsing but very good for games, pressing it was hard also. Feets were great, maybe a bit to slippery for me. Sensor no comment, flawless.


The G pro is garbage for claw grip, g303 is really good for an aggressive claw


----------



## SmashTV

I don't know. The flatness of the G Pro gives me an adopted claw and I don't have a problem with it.

If it didn't slope down the back end so much. Maybe I can stuff the intervals into an X3 or X5.


----------



## Skazzy3

Ordered from Best Buy Canada. My serial number is a 1630 (Does anyone else have this? The box I recieved actually has a few ugly scratches on the front making me think that best buy sent me a refurb )

The mouse feet are complete utter garbage. They don't feel smooth at all on my mousepad and I already ordered replacements.

Other than that, the cable is quite annoying but I have a soft spot for braided cables so I let that slide.

I think I really do think this is a great successor to my G100s, which developed a problem with the cable and it would disconnect from the computer if bent a certain way.

Has anyone here actually tried to cut the braiding off? Do you have pictures? I'm considering it.


----------



## Shiotcrock

I put on the Hotlines feet yesterday glides slightly better but I really think it depends on your mouse pad more than anything.
I have a Razer Knockoff pad from ebay I don't think it's the real thing either but feels the same as a Original Razer pad.

So are the springs on the switches on this thing do the clicks feel anything like the Chaos Specturm or is that a entirely different league?


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skazzy3*
> 
> Ordered from Best Buy Canada. My serial number is a 1630 (Does anyone else have this? The box I recieved actually has a few ugly scratches on the front making me think that best buy sent me a refurb )
> 
> The mouse feet are complete utter garbage. They don't feel smooth at all on my mousepad and I already ordered replacements.
> 
> Other than that, the cable is quite annoying but I have a soft spot for braided cables so I let that slide.
> 
> I think I really do think this is a great successor to my G100s, which developed a problem with the cable and it would disconnect from the computer if bent a certain way.
> 
> Has anyone here actually tried to cut the braiding off? Do you have pictures? I'm considering it.


I bought from the same place and same serial on the box, but mouse serial is 1629.

Box is somewhat crunched in but that might have been because Canada Post managed to shove this and a G403 order into one of those small apartment post boxes.

Cable is giving me some fits since I hadn't used a braided mouse before. At first I thought there was defect on the bottom causing a hitch in moving up/down, then I realized it was the braid dragging on the table edge.

But I'm having trouble in general adapting to this so far, so it might be going back.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Yea just what I thought, the difference in height of the feets.
> 
> Well some people discussed about to leave on or remove the sensor feet when using thicker glides like the hyperglides, since I already removed mine I was wondering if it was a bad decision


whoa, I'm sorry, I completely misread your comment and just realised







I thought you meant the original feet, not the *sensor* foot. I left the original sensor foot in place and there is no height problem with that solution. So everything is fine if you leave the sensor foot and just replace the 4 small ones with hyperglides.


----------



## Saint Chewy

For anyone who maybe curious, I went ahead and swapped out the switches of my 2 G pros that I received during best buys sale. I went with the D2F-01 switches. Super easy to swap out. These switches definitely require more force to actuate. I don't have a scale to measure exactly the difference of these switches and the stock ones. However they are perfect for me. Not a single misclick. While heavier I can still spam the buttons with no issue.

One little thing I did notice is that seems the shell causes the clicks to sound different. This happened on the stock switches so I made sure with the ones I had they sounded identical when I put them in. Not a huge deal just slightly annoying. Getting my mouse skates here soon and once I order a cable from Ceesa this mouse will be my end game.


----------



## CabooseNation

Decided to grab one today on the last day of the Best Buy sale. I almost bought one earlier in the sale but there were only S/N 1629s and considering all the bad things I heard about these batches, I decided to pass on them.

Changed my mind and decided to buy one anyways since I can easily return it for a full refund. When I went in to pick one up, there were some S/N 1636s in stock so I grabbed one of those instead.

Unfortunately the one I got has the uneven LMB and RMB clicks. It's a shame since I like the rest of the mouse minus the harder scroll wheel click than I'm used to. Kind of disappointed that Logitech would let this issue pass through QC and into the market considering regular price of the mouse. It seems like they're content in letting their resellers deal with the issue for them with these 50% sales for a 3 month old product rather than recalling and replacing troubled batches like they should.

I'm going to use it for a few more days since it's my first mouse with a 3366 sensor (my current mouse is a G302) and I want to see how it performs for me. Maybe I'll get used to it enough to overlook the faults and keep it but for now I am hating how obnoxiously loud the left clicks are with this thing.

Seriously Logitech, I expect better from a company with your kind of experience. I shouldn't have to be examining serial numbers before I buy your products.


----------



## m4gg0t

My G Pros arrived today. I noticed the packing is very different between the too. One box has black stop and bottom and the other box is blue on all sides. Also the SN on the boxes are 1636 and 1635. I have yet to test them though.


----------



## Ryusaki

http://hyperglide.net/ G Pro mousefeet are avail for order


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> http://hyperglide.net/ G Pro mousefeet are avail for order


Do we know when they'll sell it on their Amazon page? Never bought one of their mouse skates at launch, so I'm not sure how long they take to put their products on Amazon.


----------



## Ryusaki

I am not sure but it is safe to order from their site. I buy Hyperglides since 2007 till now, never had problems and they are very reliable to Europe it took less then a week to arrive from Singapore , so to US should be faster


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Just got my G Pro from Best Buy ($35). Clicks feel fine slightly different pitch between left/right click, but it doesn't bother me at all.

Was hoping for a 1:1 copy of the G100s. IMO the G Pro shape with the inward sloping sides is much inferior. It might benefit certain types of claw grip, but for my grip where I extend my ring and pinky straight down up right side of the mouse it cramps my hand a bit. The sensor feels great though, and I like the forward sensor position on the G Pro much more than the way-back position on the G100s. Also love the scroll wheel. Not sure whether or not I'll return it yet.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> whoa, I'm sorry, I completely misread your comment and just realised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you meant the original feet, not the *sensor* foot. I left the original sensor foot in place and there is no height problem with that solution. So everything is fine if you leave the sensor foot and just replace the 4 small ones with hyperglides.


hehe no problem I had a suspicion you missread it. Thanks for confirming


----------



## exitone

The surface area of the G PRO feet w/ sensor ring is already much smaller than their other feet (like Zowie) that they sell for the same price. More of a money grab if anything


----------



## SynergyCB

Just ordered 2 pairs. Hopefully these skates will allow me to use my G Pro on the Zowie G-SR mousepad because the stock G Pro skates felt terrible on the G-SR pad.


----------



## cloudshine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Just ordered 2 pairs. Hopefully these skates will allow me to use my G Pro on the Zowie G-SR mousepad because the stock G Pro skates felt terrible on the G-SR pad.


Very odd. What S/N is your G Pro? My two G Pros felt fine, 1636 and 1639.. I believe mine are.

Also, my hyperglides on my EC2-A feel wonderful on my G-SR. So hope yours works out too


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudshine*
> 
> Very odd. What S/N is your G Pro? My two G Pros felt fine, 1636 and 1639.. I believe mine are.
> 
> Also, my hyperglides on my EC2-A feel wonderful on my G-SR. So hope yours works out too


My G Pro is a 1629 model. I pre-ordered the G Pro right when Logitech started taking pre-orders. I also have HyperGlide skates on my EC2-a and the glide on the G-SR is beautiful. Hopefully the G Pro is the same.

I use my G Pro on the Glorious XL Heavy right now and it glides well, but I don't like how fast the Glorious pads feel. They have very little control in my opinion. Or maybe I haven't gave the pad enough time to get used to.


----------



## raisethe3

Just got my G Pro today. Loved it so much, but how do I know what's my model number? Is it the P/N on the bottom? Or is it the S/N? And how many digits?


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Just got my G Pro today. Loved it so much, but how do I know what's my model number? Is it the P/N on the bottom? Or is it the S/N? And how many digits?


its the S/N. Example: S/N: 1629.........dont worry about the letters and numbers after the 1629

By the way, anyone know the best way to clean the G Pro scroll wheel? The all rubber material collects lint and dust like crazy. Im guessing just a damp cloth?


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Just got my G Pro today. Loved it so much, but how do I know what's my model number? Is it the P/N on the bottom? Or is it the S/N? And how many digits?


Model number M/N is M-U0050, P/N is, in definition, more or less similar to M/N but with more detailed information (such as colors, wired/wireless) , S/N is what you're looking for as it is unique.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> By the way, anyone know the best way to clean the G Pro scroll wheel? The all rubber material collects lint and dust like crazy. Im guessing just a damp cloth?


Cleaning slime?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> its the S/N. Example: S/N: 1629.........dont worry about the letters and numbers after the 1629
> 
> By the way, anyone know the best way to clean the G Pro scroll wheel? The all rubber material collects lint and dust like crazy. Im guessing just a damp cloth?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> Model number M/N is M-U0050, P/N is more or less similar to M/N but with more detailed information, S/N is what you're looking for as it is unique.
> Cleaning slime?


Thank you for the replies guys! Rep+ My number is 1641 for me.

On another note, I tried to install the software after downloading, but came up with an error. But whatever, my mouse is working fine anyways.


----------



## VioleDota

Why can't I find the Hyperglides G pro on amazon? It says that it's released on the hyperglides site.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> Why can't I find the Hyperglides G pro on amazon? It says that it's released on the hyperglides site.


It's probably because they just got released yesterday.


----------



## sercantor

There's no paypal in my country. Is there any way I can buy this? I guess I'll have to wait for amazon as well


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Just ordered 2 pairs. Hopefully these skates will allow me to use my G Pro on the Zowie G-SR mousepad because the stock G Pro skates felt terrible on the G-SR pad.


U will love it , it surely will make it glides better on the G-SR


----------



## john88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Just got my G Pro today. Loved it so much, but how do I know what's my model number? Is it the P/N on the bottom? Or is it the S/N? And how many digits?
> 
> 
> 
> Model number M/N is M-U0050, P/N is, in definition, more or less similar to M/N but with more detailed information (such as colors, wired/wireless) , S/N is what you're looking for as it is unique.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> By the way, anyone know the best way to clean the G Pro scroll wheel? The all rubber material collects lint and dust like crazy. Im guessing just a damp cloth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cleaning slime?
Click to expand...

Small paint brush, with not too soft or stiff bristles.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## duhizy

I gave it a shot. Mouse gave me less hand cancer than the g303 did but it was hand cancer none the less. Really disheartening tbh, the mouse has essentially ideal levels of quality, I wouldn't hesitate to say that it would last at least 10 years. There is the slight issue with the cable stiffness but it is most definitely within acceptable ranges. I've pretty much given up at this point of finding a shape other than the deathadder that doesn't give me ebola of the wrist, I hear the DA elite is solid tho







.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiotcrock*
> 
> I put on the Hotlines feet yesterday glides slightly better but I really think it depends on your mouse pad more than anything.
> I have a Razer Knockoff pad from ebay I don't think it's the real thing either but feels the same as a Original Razer pad.
> 
> So are the springs on the switches on this thing do the clicks feel anything like the Chaos Specturm or is that a entirely different league?


G900 has better made clicks
G900 is great but it's very heavy unfortunately. Um if you're just gaming for fun and casual use I can def recommend it.. if you're gaming super super serious you may find it hard to swing around sometimes

A perfect variant would be a rubber cable version under 93g and the tilting scroll wheel removed. I think it'd be a best seller in the ambi market. No cable is amazing but it just feels like a very solid object.. maybe I need a gym membership! Lol


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> I gave it a shot. Mouse gave me less hand cancer than the g303 did but it was hand cancer none the less. Really disheartening tbh, the mouse has essentially ideal levels of quality, I wouldn't hesitate to say that it would last at least 10 years. There is the slight issue with the cable stiffness but it is most definitely within acceptable ranges. I've pretty much given up at this point of finding a shape other than the deathadder that doesn't give me ebola of the wrist, I hear the DA elite is solid tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you try the G403?


----------



## duhizy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bovi77*
> 
> Did you try the G403?


Not yet, i'll pick it up when I return the pro. Tbh honest tho it doesnt seem all that great, the DA elite is 9 grams lighter and has the flat back that my wrist seems to require (similar to the FK1 back). The 403, in comparison, has a more rounded back that has been mildly acceptable (like the g402 or the avior).


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> Not yet, i'll pick it up when I return the pro. Tbh honest tho it doesnt seem all that great, the DA elite is 9 grams lighter and has the flat back that my wrist seems to require (similar to the FK1 back). The 403, in comparison, has a more rounded back that has been mildly acceptable (like the g402 or the avior).


you're on to something, because the G403's hump is a deal breaker for me. It's much higher & wider than any of the mice you mentioned and any mice I've ever used. Usually ergo shape fans don't do well with ambi shapes like the G Pro & vice versa. I like ergo for general computer work but can't use it for FPS gaming.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhizy*
> 
> Not yet, i'll pick it up when I return the pro. Tbh honest tho it doesnt seem all that great, the DA elite is 9 grams lighter and has the flat back that my wrist seems to require (similar to the FK1 back). The 403, in comparison, has a more rounded back that has been mildly acceptable (like the g402 or the avior).


You're speaking of the wireless version of the G403, the wired version is 83g.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I just noticed something interesting. I just recently bought my second G710+ Keyboard (was on sale during BF). The texture of the wrist rest on the keyboard feels like it is exactly the same texture as the sides of the newer G Pros.


----------



## bL1nNd

It is possible to customize or mod (increase) Lift Off Distance?


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bL1nNd*
> 
> It is possible to customize or mod (increase) Lift Off Distance?


based on the previous comments - no.


----------



## bL1nNd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> based on the previous comments - no.


noooooooo


----------



## duhizy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> You're speaking of the wireless version of the G403, the wired version is 83g.


Oh man, had no idea, will def test it than.


----------



## HotCheetos333

So in reading about the mouse or opening it up, has anyone found out what this "button tensioning system" in the mouse does? I see references to it but no explanation, really.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotCheetos333*
> 
> So in reading about the mouse or opening it up, has anyone found out what this "button tensioning system" in the mouse does? I see references to it but no explanation, really.


A spring that pulls the button down onto the switch. Simple









It keeps the button in contact with the switch so that when you push down on the button there is no pre-travel where the button needs to travel to come into contact with the switch.


----------



## HotCheetos333

I guess that's cool. Takes a little consequence off of screwing the mouse together too tightly/lightly for manufacturers and modders alike.


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bL1nNd*
> 
> It is possible to customize or mod (increase) Lift Off Distance?


There is a surface tuning option that I haven't used myself, I think I read it only reduced lod though


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I really want to like this mouse. But since it doesn't even ahve the slightest intendation on the sides I have nothin to supportmit thumb and ring finger. This makes it feel awkward in m hand and quite hard to lift it up. I am alwas coming back to the G303. Couldn't they just go with an FK2-shape?

Is there any mouse with a FK2-Shapse and size AND not as stiff buttons?


----------



## Nivity

I put 2 hotline anti-slip tape where my thumb is and my pinky and helps so much, no longer a slippery piece of garbage mouse


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I put 2 hotline anti-slip tape where my thumb is and my pinky and helps so much, no longer a slippery piece of garbage mouse


Pics? Do you suffer with sweaty hands?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I put 2 hotline anti-slip tape where my thumb is and my pinky and helps so much, no longer a slippery piece of garbage mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics? Do you suffer with sweaty hands?
Click to expand...

I never sweat on my hands, dry as dust.
G pro is one of the worst mouse I ever tried in regards to holding it, the plastic is just horrible.

No pics, not home atm







But its just 2 small patches http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Mouse-Anti-Slip-Tape-/121905340301

Just used the 2 bigger ones where I hold my thumb and my pinky and works quite good.


----------



## SynergyCB

How long does HyperGlide usually take with shipping? I recently bought the G Pro skates from their website. I live in California btw.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Q1. How long will my order take to arrive?
> 
> Orders will be posted within 3 days of receipt.
> 
> Minimum delivery estimates to major city addresses are as follows,
> to North America - min. 20 working days
> to Europe - min 15 working days
> to Asia - min. 12 working days
> to South America - min. 20 working days
> to Australia & New Zealand - min. 12 working days
> Addresses outside major cities will take longer.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*


Min 20 working days...... *starts crying*

Looks like HyperGlide put up their G Pro skates on Amazon, but its unavailable right now.
https://www.amazon.com/Hyperglide-Mouse-Skates-Logitech-Pro-GP/dp/B01N7FQLYQ/ref=lp_11733399011_1_11?srs=11733399011&ie=UTF8&qid=1481259564&sr=8-11


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*


I bought Hyperglides since 2007 from them. It never took that long for me as you mentioned , I live in the Netherlands Europe in all those year it never took more then 7-9 days, I actually received my free sample in 7 days. But I cant say for other country`s.


----------



## Twiffle

Takes usually 2,5 - 3 weeks for hyperglides to come in mail to Finland at least.


----------



## jaki

Damn I have to reply!

Got my G Pro shortly after it was released directly from Logitech with a small discount. 1628 SN.
Build quality is as good as it gets, even if I press the mouse firmly at any spot you won't hear cracking noises or something similar, very very sturdy construction. Everything is perfectly flush. Mouseclicks are absolutely identical, perfect actuation point, crisp and very fast. Also no self actuation when banging the mouse hard on the mousepad.
I was an MX510 user since 2003 until last year when I bought a G402. Just out of curiosity I bought the G Pro and this was the first product to really really improve my aim in FPS a lot! I have such freedom in how I grip the mouse, be it fingertip, claw or palm, I do it all and it all feels very comfortable. I feel very connected to pointer movement and even clicking in the OS is fun enough to justify this mouse for me.
I exchanged the cable just recently with a yellow one from Ceesa. Installation went fine and now this thing feels like a ultra light wireless. I didn't really have problems with the old cable but my desk is really cramped and above my keyboard and mousepad there is my sampler which was blocking the cable more often than not.
To make things short. I tried a few mice before buying the initial G402 (Razer Deathadder, Zowie EC2-A, MX518) which was a fine mouse, but now after getting the G Pro I really hope it will serve me as well and long as my beloved MX510 which is still working flawlessly after all these years.


----------



## furywins

Got a G Pro with a 1639 serial from BestBuy. I don't have any of the QC problems that people mentioned earlier. I use a mix of finger tip and claw, so this mouse is absolutely perfect for me. As a long time Zowie user, the difference in the clicks is massive. If memory serves, the braided cord isn't as bad as the G502. The earlier ones were extremely stiff and had a tendency to retain their shape like memory wire. The one on this model for the time being is much more pliable.

The mouse feet are terrible though, probably the worst I've ever experienced. The first time I swiped on my Hein, I felt a very noticeable scratch. I've tried it on other mouse pads (QCK, G-SR and MM200) and have experienced the "scratchy" feeling to varying intensities. On my old QCK and MM200, I can actually see some of the scratches it makes on hard swipes. I examined the mouse feet closer and I noticed that it's not completely flat. The top right and bottom right mouse feet were not applied on correctly. Some of it is on the raised edge, slightly elevating one side of the mouse feet. I guess I need new mouse feet.

Should I get hotlinegames competition mouse feet or hyperglide mouse feet for my G-SR? From what I have read, it doesn't seem like much of a difference.


----------



## Nivity

Maxgaming have Hyperglide in stock for the G pro now.
So order and you have them the next day if you are in Sweden.
http://www.maxgaming.se/till-logitech/hyperglide/logitech-g-pro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Takes usually 2,5 - 3 weeks for hyperglides to come in mail to Finland at least.


Or order from Maxgaming and have them the next day








http://www.maxgaming.fi/logitech-1/hyperglide/logitech-g-pro


----------



## JustinSane

Does anyone have a 1638 or above with the better cable with good tactile clicks? I finally got a 1638 and the clicks are super light. I keep accidentally right clicking in game. Probably gonna go back to my original 1631 even though the cable is stiffer







.

It really is crazy how perfected the G303/302 clicks seemed to be and everything since then has been hit and miss.


----------



## DadeBound

I have a 1639 with a good flexible cable, not to stiff and nice tactile m1 and m2 clicks with them not being so light that I can't relax my fingers on them. I do use it in a very relaxed finger tip grip though if that changes anything.


----------



## mcwaffle

Had mine for 4 days now and before this one had a g303 for well over a year so I'll do a comparison. Note: g pro is _1637_. Hand size: _17,5cm*9,5cm_

*Clicks and scrollwheel:* G303 L+R clicks needed more actuation force than my g pro. Accidental right clicks on the g pro happens often. Sidebuttons are both perfect for me. I love both the scrollwheels. They both have a very nice rubber coating and good tactile feedback, prefer g pro's SW though.

*Shape:* I feel like g303's shape was more controllable and the g pro more comfortable for my hand size. I find that the g pro's width(despite g303 being wider) is kind of awkward but it's really not a big deal. I guess I've just gotten so used to the diamond shape that a more 'traditional' shape is distracting me.

*Feet:* Both subpar. My g303's feet started to fray after a year of use on qck+ and g-sr and I suspect the g pro will do the same since they are identical in material.

*Coating:* Loved the way the g303 felt to the touch. Have seen a lot of people complain about the g pro's plastics and I simply don't agree. It's just right for me. The g303 's plastic did generate a lot of friction, which generated gunk on the thumb and ring/pinkie sides which I don't see the g pro's plastic doing. It just feels like a cleaner plastic.

*Sensor:* Don't see or feel any difference. Fantastic sensor. Have tried a friends EC-1a and felt it was absolute junk, like a laser office mouse.

*Final thoughts:* Both are awesome mice. Logitech need to work on their mousefeet though, they are not of any acceptable quality. I wouldn't be able to recommend one over another, since the shapes are drastically different. You will need to try them out first, in my opinion. The cable on the g pro is definitely softer than the rather stiff cable on the g303.

Have a nice day


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furywins*
> 
> Got a G Pro with a 1639 serial from BestBuy. I don't have any of the QC problems that people mentioned earlier. I use a mix of finger tip and claw, so this mouse is absolutely perfect for me. As a long time Zowie user, the difference in the clicks is massive. If memory serves, the braided cord isn't as bad as the G502. The earlier ones were extremely stiff and had a tendency to retain their shape like memory wire. The one on this model for the time being is much more pliable.
> 
> The mouse feet are terrible though, probably the worst I've ever experienced. The first time I swiped on my Hein, I felt a very noticeable scratch. I've tried it on other mouse pads (QCK, G-SR and MM200) and have experienced the "scratchy" feeling to varying intensities. On my old QCK and MM200, I can actually see some of the scratches it makes on hard swipes. I examined the mouse feet closer and I noticed that it's not completely flat. The top right and bottom right mouse feet were not applied on correctly. Some of it is on the raised edge, slightly elevating one side of the mouse feet. I guess I need new mouse feet.
> 
> Should I get hotlinegames competition mouse feet or hyperglide mouse feet for my G-SR? From what I have read, it doesn't seem like much of a difference.


Believe it or not, on a GTF-X zowie they work better than Hyperglides. lol

Anyhow, the hyperglides are white (duh) but also more rounded at the edges. hotline games are more squared. Hyperglides generally glide better imho.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Maxgaming have Hyperglide in stock for the G pro now.
> So order and you have them the next day if you are in Sweden.
> http://www.maxgaming.se/till-logitech/hyperglide/logitech-g-pro
> Or order from Maxgaming and have them the next day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maxgaming.fi/logitech-1/hyperglide/logitech-g-pro


Ahh yeah. That's an option as well. Thought they had only 3.0 skates in stock. Ordered once from maxgaming some 3.0 skates.. and the only thing that got me a bit confused was.. why they put 2 pair of skates in a huge box. The box contained nothing but the skates. Was hilarious though


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I have a franken G Pro, outer shell from my 1628, scroll wheel and cable from my 1639, insides from my 1638, now I'm finally happy with it







. I like the smoother shell of the 1628, it is more slippery when your hands are dry but once your hands sweat just a tad, it sticks like glue.


----------



## sercantor

1636 here, the cliks are super light, mousewheelclick is fairly hard, shape is great, cable is OK. Feet are worse than avg, same with the G403. Everything else is fine, no rattle, cable is OK for me.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I have a franken G Pro, outer shell from my 1628, scroll wheel and cable from my 1639, insides from my 1638, now I'm finally happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like the smoother shell of the 1628, it is more slippery when your hands are dry but once your hands sweat just a tad, it sticks like glue.


I kind of did the same. Bought 4 G Pros with promos and threw all the best parts into 1, then added a CeeSA paracord and Hotline feet with Hyperglides on the way. Expensive but I now have an actual "final" mouse and some backups that are perfectly fine. Replacing stock feet and cable (even debraided) really is as big a difference as advertised. Feels so much more free in motion.

After trying out a bunch of PCB and shell combos between 4 G Pros with various batch numbers it's pretty obvious the huge difference in click sensitivity is just variance in the switches from Omron. I'm not sure why this seems to be a bigger issue now and why it seems like it's more common with Logitech than others though.


----------



## HotCheetos333

Just from reading here, I got the impression that 1639's have a better chance of quality clicks (even left right, not featherweight light, etc.) . In my experience, this was the case: I returned two G Pros (1636's from what I remember, but NOT 1639 for sure) and ended up with a 1639 with great clicks.

Anyone who went through multiple S/N's have anything to contribute? Or is there nothing substantial in this observation -- just talking about the clicks by the way


----------



## Nivity

My 1633 G pro is perfect on everything.
Unlike my 4x G403 where no one was perfect, lol.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I have a 1628 and no issues with quality. Clicks are equal hard to press and well defined. No rattle whatsoever. Still don't like the shape all that much.


----------



## rezot

.


----------



## chr1spe

You've posted about this tons of times, but never described your test. The 3360/3366 have been shown to have low srav which I assume is what you are referring to measure so it is probably a flaw in your test, but keep posting about it everywhere.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sercantor*
> 
> 1636 here, the cliks are super light, mousewheelclick is fairly hard, shape is great, cable is OK. Feet are worse than avg, m1 and m2 have different sounds and right click is more tactile than left click even though i don't notice it that much in game. Everything else is fine, no rattle, cable is OK for me. Wish amazon shipped me a 1369 tho


1636 as well.

Mwheel click is extremely hard.

Right click is a lot more soft than left click.

What you gonna do?


----------



## furywins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Believe it or not, on a GTF-X zowie they work better than Hyperglides. lol
> 
> Anyhow, the hyperglides are white (duh) but also more rounded at the edges. hotline games are more squared. Hyperglides generally glide better imho.


Thanks, just ordered two packets. Did the lack of a center ring affect your tracking? I think it's pretty lazy of them to not include it, regardless of what their testing says.

That's strange about the GTFX. Maybe it's due to a rougher surface?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Does anyone have a 1638 or above with the better cable with good tactile clicks? I finally got a 1638 and the clicks are super light. I keep accidentally right clicking in game. Probably gonna go back to my original 1631 even though the cable is stiffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It really is crazy how perfected the G303/302 clicks seemed to be and everything since then has been hit and miss.


I have a 1639 that I got from Bestbuy on Black Friday and I don't have any of the problems that people in this thread seem to have. My clicks are wonderful, no lens rattle, great cable etc. In all honesty, I was expecting to get a CeeSA cable (might still get one tho) because of how poor my experience with my G502 was but the cable exceeded my expectations and I haven't needed to use my mouse bungee like I did with my other mice (FK1, ZA11, Deathadder, G502 etc).


----------



## nyshak

Man, Hyperglides take a long to to get to Germany it seems....


----------



## L1nos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Man, Hyperglides take a long to to get to Germany it seems....


Indeed. I got my shipping information nearly 10 days ago :/


----------



## SynergyCB

Same







Got my shipping info about 10 days ago, but I know it'll be worth the wait once I finally get it.


----------



## kackbratze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> Man, Hyperglides take a long to to get to Germany it seems....


did you order them from http://www.itaktech.com/ ?


----------



## Melan

Hyperglides are only ordered from hyperglide.com


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Hyperglides are only ordered from hyperglide.com


Not really, you can order them from their retailers.
Like Maxgaming.se/.no/.fi for Sweden, Norway, Finland.

Ordered mine yesterday at 4pm and got them today from Maxgaming, will try em later this week.
Use hotline skates atm.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> did you order them from http://www.itaktech.com/ ?


Obviously not. I got them today though. Did not realize that Hyperglides shipped from Singapore as well. For that it was a standard delivery time by air mail.


----------



## SynergyCB

Just received my G Pro HyperGlide skates about an hour ago. First impressions, 1000x better than the stock feet. They are noticeably thicker and smoother. One thing I hated about the stock G Pro skates was the little ridge around each mouse skate. With these HyperGlide skates, they are completely flat and glide very smoothly.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Just received my G Pro HyperGlide skates about an hour ago. First impressions, 1000x better than the stock feet. They are noticeably thicker and smoother. One thing I hated about the stock G Pro skates was the little ridge around each mouse skate. With these HyperGlide skates, they are completely flat and glide very smoothly.


Are you in the US? Wondering if I should be expecting mine soon.


----------



## ///M3TZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Are you in the US? Wondering if I should be expecting mine soon.


I received shipping email on 12/5 and they arrived in Colorado today. Would say you should expect yours soon.

Now just waiting on the paracord to show up


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Are you in the US? Wondering if I should be expecting mine soon.


Yea, I live in SoCal. Got my shipping email on Dec 3. So took about 12 days for me.


----------



## lainx

Can you do anything about the scroll wheel's click? Except wear it out through normal use? I still find mine hard to click. It's doable but i'd rather have it lighter since the other buttons are so light which i've become accustomed to.
I was thinking of opening it up today because i wanted to replace my tennis overgrip tape, so it looks more streamlined with the shell. My idea is to make templates out of cardboard somehow. Not sure yet.
Right now it looks like a 5 year old has cut the tape and stuck it on there. It does the job but... yeah. Looks like crap.


----------



## alancookie123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lainx*
> 
> Can you do anything about the scroll wheel's click? Except wear it out through normal use? I still find mine hard to click. It's doable but i'd rather have it lighter since the other buttons are so light which i've become accustomed to.
> I was thinking of opening it up today because i wanted to replace my tennis overgrip tape, so it looks more streamlined with the shell. My idea is to make templates out of cardboard somehow. Not sure yet.
> Right now it looks like a 5 year old has cut the tape and stuck it on there. It does the job but... yeah. Looks like crap.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1612080/logitech-g102-prodigy/780#post_25708188

I changed the switch. I think you can do that as well. But it's different switch than other buttons


----------



## anothercodnoob

Hi, can someone help me? After removing bottom two screws, how do i remove the top shell? Top shell doesnt come off after removing two bottom screws for me.


----------



## iceskeleton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothercodnoob*
> 
> Hi, can someone help me? After removing bottom two screws, how do i remove the top shell? Top shell doesnt come off after removing two bottom screws for me.


There is 1 more under the sticker


----------



## Arizonian

Right in the center sticker, just feel where it depresses and punch the screw driver in.


----------



## anothercodnoob

Thanks guys, I was able to remove it.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Just an odd question, what does everyone here who has a G Pro set their lighting too? I'm a little OCD so I've been keeping at at the "logitech blue" lately, but I like the way red looks as well. It's a shame the RGB leds can't do white very well.


----------



## gene-z

I just take an eye dropper tool and copy the RGB from a color on my wallpaper.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Just an odd question, what does everyone here who has a G Pro set their lighting too? I'm a little OCD so I've been keeping at at the "logitech blue" lately, but I like the way red looks as well. It's a shame the RGB leds can't do white very well.


Why choose when you can have all of them.

Color cycling on my mouse.


----------



## SynergyCB

I use color cycle and put the color cycle rate in the middle (50%)


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Why choose when you can have all of them.
> 
> Color cycling on my mouse.


I find that too distracting


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I find that too distracting


Well, my hand covers my mouse. And I'm looking at my monitor when playing anyways.

I had a Logitech G910 at one point - rainbow wave on was definitely distracting no matter what I was doing lol.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Well, my hand covers my mouse. And I'm looking at my monitor when playing anyways.


You didn't know this forum houses players that have selective X Ray vision?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Just an odd question, what does everyone here who has a G Pro set their lighting too? I'm a little OCD so I've been keeping at at the "logitech blue" lately, but I like the way red looks as well. It's a shame the RGB leds can't do white very well.


It seems no mice do white LED well without a pinkish hue being prominent.


----------



## the1onewolf

Well aside from the white led only ones


----------



## Friard

How do you go about debraiding the mouse cable like is there a smooth rubber cable underneath the braid and are there any instructional videos to help me. It's the only thing I don't like about the mouse loving it so far.


----------



## StillBlaze

Tweezers and a stanley knife is all you will need to debraid, use stanley knife to fray the cable, then you can literally use the tweezers to pull it apart with small knife work when you need to make it a little easier. once you go all the way around the cable you can literally just slide it up 50cm to fully fit in your bungee without doing the whole thing. The cable is not exactly smooth cause the braided cable puts a few dents in it but its quite a bit better, def worth it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Hyperglides are orderable now on Amazon.

Link


----------



## Friard

Just a question whats bad about the stock mouse feet do they not glide as smoothly as like hotlines or hyperglides


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friard*
> 
> Just a question whats bad about the stock mouse feet do they not glide as smoothly as like hotlines or hyperglides


Many subjective reasons, for examples:
You ruined the stock feet after modifying
You are accustomed to how hyperglide/hotlines feet feels
Your mousepad and the stock feet don't really go well together.
etc


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friard*
> 
> Just a question whats bad about the stock mouse feet do they not glide as smoothly as like hotlines or hyperglides


Yes the glide is not as smooth. Don't have the pro specifically but I've been using Logi mice forever and stock feet just drag, they feel like rubbing two sheets of paper on one another.
Hotlike/tiger are the next step up in smoothness
Hyperglide on top.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynergyCB*
> 
> Just received my G Pro HyperGlide skates about an hour ago. First impressions, 1000x better than the stock feet. They are noticeably thicker and smoother. One thing I hated about the stock G Pro skates was the little ridge around each mouse skate. With these HyperGlide skates, they are completely flat and glide very smoothly.


So I don't post twice, how did you do it regarding this question: http://www.overclock.net/t/1617494/alternative-logitech-g-pro-mouse-feet/10#post_25721452 ?


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> So I don't post twice, how did you do it regarding this question: http://www.overclock.net/t/1617494/alternative-logitech-g-pro-mouse-feet/10#post_25721452 ?


i always remove the foam layer of the original logitech feet. pretty sure everyone does.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> So I don't post twice, how did you do it regarding this question: http://www.overclock.net/t/1617494/alternative-logitech-g-pro-mouse-feet/10#post_25721452 ?


lol you ripped the feet in half. That's the other half of your foot. Logi feet are just made like that. :S


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> lol you ripped the feet in half. That's the other half of your foot. Logi feet are just made like that. :S


oh..welllllll
That could explain why the cursor felt pretty weird after applying the hyperglides. Fixed now, thank you guys


----------



## xmr1

Got my Hyperglides in today, clear improvement over the Hotline Competition feet which were a clear improvement over stock feet. The Hotlines weren't bad they just felt a little "sticky" even after being worn in for a few weeks.


----------



## drewno

Is there any way to save backlight settings? I've turned lights off in LGS but every time i run my pc the lights are getting back to default and glowing untill i open LGS and go to the backlight settings (while it saves my other mouse settings). It also gets back to default when i shut LGS down.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> Is there any way to save backlight settings? I've turned lights off in LGS but every time i run my pc the lights are getting back to default and glowing untill i open LGS and go to the backlight settings (while it saves my other mouse settings). It also gets back to default when i shut LGS down.


I think it is a bit buggy, same thing happened with g102.
You have to try several times, like opening the lgs, turn off the backlight, exit.
The key is after you set it up, try full exit LGS (task bar, right click, exit). If the setting is saved, the led will still be off. If it isn't saved, the led will glow again.









Also latest LGS may help and don't be startled when you turn on your computer, the led glows again. It will do that and after a few seconds, it will turn off by itself. Thanks to gene-z: turn off the start up effect in the main setting (gear) and the mouse's light will be off forever.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> Is there any way to save backlight settings? I've turned lights off in LGS but every time i run my pc the lights are getting back to default and glowing untill i open LGS and go to the backlight settings (while it saves my other mouse settings). It also gets back to default when i shut LGS down.


There is a startup effect you have to turn off. Click the gear icon (settings), then click the GPRO tab, uncheck the checkbox "enable startup effect".


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> There is a startup effect you have to turn off. Click the gear icon (settings), then click the GPRO tab, uncheck the checkbox "enable startup effect".


Aw yisss. That solved my problem. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Arizonian

Got my hyperglides and I left my center ring from hotline games on.

With just the hyperglides and stock center ring it would still be OK as the glides give enough clearance and gpro is small that you cant really depress it hard enough to make a center difference.

My take on hyperglides vs hotlines.

*Hard pad* - hyperglides better for the wear

*Cloth pad*, like Qck Heavy, Talent, Taito 5mm - toss up hyperglides or hotlines wont matter IMO.

*Cloth pad*, like QCK+, GSR - toss up honestly but I'd lean toward hyperglides. I feel my GSRDG low profile feels the hard desk over a QCK heavy and I feel hyperglides are a bit faster on lower profile cloth pads.

The hyperglides are nicely tapered edges like the hotlines. Good job hyperglide.


----------



## anothercodnoob

IS there a way to make the clicks little more stiffer? Any recommendations on stiffer Omron switches?


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothercodnoob*
> 
> IS there a way to make the clicks little more stiffer? Any recommendations on stiffer Omron switches?


Removing the tensioning wire. You need to disassemble the top shell until you can take off the m1 and m2 shell, then remove the tension mechanism wire with tweezer. It is not destructive as you can put it back if you don't like it (as long you're pretty gentle when removing the wire)

I've done it before but it seems I'm already accustomed to the default tension


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> There is a startup effect you have to turn off. Click the gear icon (settings), then click the GPRO tab, uncheck the checkbox "enable startup effect".


I had it unchecked already, but LGS update solved problem, thanks anyway.


----------



## syrell

the g pro dropped in price to 59,99€ on amazon atm


----------



## zackowns

Hey ino did u remove the middle sensor foot when applying the hyperglides
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Remove originals obviously, I think with how low the LOD is it wouldn't even track otherwise.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackowns*
> 
> Hey ino did u remove the middle sensor foot when applying the hyperglides


He did not remove the mouse sensor foot. Believe he stated that in a post a few after the one you quoted to clarify.


----------



## bobsacamano86

I just got a G Pro today from Amazon and I have a question about the left click. I was playing some cs go and the left click is sticky sometimes and doesn't disengage immediately. If I hold down left click and let go it slowly comes back to the normal position, I don't know if this is faulty or by design. It doesn't stick long but long enough for me to shoot and extra shot in game when I don't intend to. The right click bounces back as fast as every other mouse I've used and feels normal. I just need to see if this is normal for the left click or not. Thanks.


----------



## HotCheetos333

you should not feel anything to make you wonder whats going on with the clicks.

try to exchange for a different one if you can.

edit: first check if its anything you can fix without voiding the warranty. but if it seems like you would have to open it to make changes, then you are better off making an exchange. I exchanged mine bc i thought there was something funky with the clicks, it turned out making the exchange was very worth my time.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Does the g303 have a click problem as well? I have a friend that just got a g pro. Might go over to his place to test it out see if its worth the switch for my grip style.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

The second double post today from me.


----------



## HotCheetos333

g303 doesnt have a click problem.

i never used my g303 bc it was too easy to tilt the mouse. the comfort in my hand wasnt an issue, but the shape: size of the base is small, and then it angles up and out so that the edges of the top surface extend past the edges of the base and i would tilt it off balance frequently. i ended up using that thing as cable debraiding practice - and did a terrible job too 

grip on g pro and grip on g303 TO ME are two subtly different things (lots of similarities in feel). i can grip either one comfortably, though.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I've never had a tilt issue with my g303. Maybe when i go to put my hand on it and it goes flying off the back of my keyboard tray on my desk lol. But other than that its been a good mouse for me. I just have to test the g pro to see if i actually want it, same with the g403.


----------



## bobsacamano86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotCheetos333*
> 
> you should not feel anything to make you wonder whats going on with the clicks.
> 
> try to exchange for a different one if you can.
> 
> edit: first check if its anything you can fix without voiding the warranty. but if it seems like you would have to open it to make changes, then you are better off making an exchange. I exchanged mine bc i thought there was something funky with the clicks, it turned out making the exchange was very worth my time.


Thanks for the reply. I talked to Amazon and they're going to refund me, they couldn't replace it because I accidentally ordered from a different company and it was fulfilled by Amazon. I ordered a G303 in the same order so I'll try that for now and try the G Pro again if the G303 doesn't work out.


----------



## StillBlaze

some pics of 403 mod and weight after removing magnets and plastic cover, I'm pretty sure if i weighed it before doing the paracord mod it would of been 92 or so

http://imgur.com/a/a5c2I


----------



## alancookie123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothercodnoob*
> 
> IS there a way to make the clicks little more stiffer? Any recommendations on stiffer Omron switches?


I replaced my switch with cherry dg2, even less travel distance and more crisp feels


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> some pics of 403 mod and weight after removing magnets and plastic cover, I'm pretty sure if i weighed it before doing the paracord mod it would of been 92 or so
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/a5c2I


Have mine without the magnets,door and a paracord. Same weight 84g


----------



## chr1spe

Well I know I'm late to the party, but I finally got my g pro. I must have a guardian angel at logitech because once again I have (almost) no problems with a mouse a lot of people seem to have trouble with.

My clicks are even and feel very similar to my G303. They may be a gram or two lighter than the G303, but almost indistinguishable. The cable is extremely good for a braided cable and much more light and flexible than the G303. The center click is a bit stiff, but fairly close to my G303. I don't consider it a problem at all though. Certainly usable unless you are trying to spam click middle click. Scrolling the wheel feels amazing compared to the g303. I've been using it so long I forgot what a good wheel felt like. The only issue with my copy that I've noticed so far is the feet are a bit scratchy. Also I noticed the LED from the lighting leaks through in to the lens. Is that normal? It probably shouldn't cause an issue, but I don't really like that it does that.

I'm going to pick up some hotlines and then I'll have to start considering whether I'm sticking with the G303 or moving to the G Pro long term. My initial impression is the shape is very good, but I might prefer the g303 shape. The butt of the G Pro is a bit wider and causes some contact below my knuckles on my pinky and ring finger that I don't particularly like. When I tried my m-bj58 for comparison I also noticed it feels a bit like this now, but no quite as much. It is probably just me being so used to the G303 though since I've hardly touched other mice in over a year. I definitely think the G Pro is a very good shape for me, but the G303 is honestly an extremely good shape for me as well so its going to be a bit of a hard choice.


----------



## realex

is it possible to replace the main switches with huanos out of my first generation fk (the one with the yellow logo)?


----------



## Melan

Yes.


----------



## arandomguy

For those with SN 1639 mice was the serial on the box 1639 as well? Because mine is SN 1630 on the box but 1629 on the mouse itself. This is purchased shipped from Best Buy online.

I went to a Best Buy and all they had were 1630 and 1638 boxes (no display model). Another Best Buy had a display model with SN 1639 but apparently no actual stock boxes. Also sales associate seemed confused by the mouse's name and why I was asking to check the boxes


----------



## xmr1

For whatever reason the SN on the box hardly ever matches the one on the mouse. This goes for any Logitech mouse as far as I've seen.


----------



## chr1spe

The beginning of the serial number is just the year/week. Sometimes they probably have spare boxes from a different week and just put them in whatever box is available. Mine which is from best buy online black friday matches for the first 6 numbers/letters and both are 1638(LZ) which just means 38th week of 2016. I don't think the same first 4 numbers even necessarily means the same batch since they could do multiple batches in a week. My mouse is pretty much perfect though. The feet are/were a bit scratchy, but I just started using it yesterday and they are smoothing out already. They actually have fast glide, but it isn't smooth at low speed.


----------



## arandomguy

Hopefully the 1638 boxes than have 1939 mice, but since the exchange period is still another 2 weeks might just wait longer.


----------



## HotCheetos333

my mouse and my box both are 1639


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> Hopefully the 1638 boxes than have 1939 mice, but since the exchange period is still another 2 weeks might just wait longer.


People get way too caught up on the serial numbers. Just go get another mouse and see if it is good. There are definitely perfect ones out there, except maybe the feet, from 1638 since my only g pro which is perfect is from that week.


----------



## b0z0

I just ordered a paracord for my G Pro


----------



## Agenesis

Anyone have the G Pro and the Revel? Which one have the side buttons the furthest back with the butt evened?

From this it looks like despite being a bit longer the Revel still have buttons further back:
http://cdn.overclock.net/4/4e/500x1000px-LL-4eadfcee_LogitechGPro.jpeg


----------



## the1onewolf




----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Anyone have the G Pro and the Revel? Which one have the side buttons the furthest back with the butt evened?
> 
> From this it looks like despite being a bit longer the Revel still have buttons further back:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/4/4e/500x1000px-LL-4eadfcee_LogitechGPro.jpeg


I can reach both Revel side buttons easily without adjusting my grip. Despite the G Pro being smaller I can only reach one of the buttons unless I shift my grip.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> I can reach both Revel side buttons easily without adjusting my grip. Despite the G Pro being smaller I can only reach one of the buttons unless I shift my grip.


That is interesting. IMO the G Pro's side buttons are perfectly positioned. The split between them is in line with the sensor which to me is proper thumb positioning.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> That is interesting. IMO the G Pro's side buttons are perfectly positioned. The split between them is in line with the sensor which to me is proper thumb positioning.


I probably don't have mice pressed as far back into my palm as other people do. The last grip picture from Ino's review is a good example, although his hands are a little larger.


----------



## Junkrat

Really liking this mouse.

A bit suprised since it is so small and I have almost 21 cm hands, but I have subsequently discovered that I really like small mice the best. I had always forced larger mice (partially due to mice with lots of buttons for MMO gaming.. NOT the Naga, can't stand thumb-centric mice) due to my hand size, but I have had the realization that a palm grip is never going to work for me anyway (I fingertip with my palm rested on the mat most of the time), so larger mice just add uneeded weight/bulk. I am not doing the MMO thing anymore, so this frees me up to use whatever I want!

Swapped from an EC-1A, which I really liked, but now I know that small mice are what i like best, even if it seems contradictory to my size.

Also, the mouse I recieved is solid with no QC issues, so I feel lucky there. I will check my SN later and edit, since people seem to like that for this mouse


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkrat*
> 
> Really liking this mouse.
> 
> A bit suprised since it is so small and I have almost 21 cm hands, but I have subsequently discovered that I really like small mice the best. I had always forced larger mice (partially due to mice with lots of buttons for MMO gaming.. NOT the Naga, can't stand thumb-centric mice) due to my hand size, but I have had the realization that a palm grip is never going to work for me anyway (I fingertip with my palm rested on the mat most of the time), so larger mice just add uneeded weight/bulk. I am not doing the MMO thing anymore, so this frees me up to use whatever I want!
> 
> Swapped from an EC-1A, which I really liked, but now I know that small mice are what i like best, even if it seems contradictory to my size.
> 
> Also, the mouse I recieved is solid with no QC issues, so I feel lucky there. I will check my SN later and edit, since people seem to like that for this mouse


That is quite big hands for the G pro ye.
I have 19.5cm X 10 and the G pro is too small for me, I still use it atm but If it just had been straighter on sides I think it would be good for me.
It feels like the mouse glides around in my hand.


----------



## Junkrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> That is quite big hands for the G pro ye.
> I have 19.5cm X 10 and the G pro is too small for me, I still use it atm but If it just had been straighter on sides I think it would be good for me.
> It feels like the mouse glides around in my hand.


My hands are also just... big (wide/heavy). I think 30 years of using what was available has made it so that the resting fingertip grip I use is not going to be something I will change, and a small mouse feels good to me. Swapped back to the EC-1A for a bit and I am staying with the pro, also was nice that I got it for $29.99!


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkrat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> That is quite big hands for the G pro ye.
> I have 19.5cm X 10 and the G pro is too small for me, I still use it atm but If it just had been straighter on sides I think it would be good for me.
> It feels like the mouse glides around in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are also just... big (wide/heavy). I think 30 years of using what was available has made it so that the resting fingertip grip I use is not going to be something I will change, and a small mouse feels good to me. Swapped back to the EC-1A for a bit and I am staying with the pro, also was nice that I got it for $29.99!
Click to expand...

Ye I guess thats my issue.
I cannot do a fingertip grip, cannot play with that at all









I use a claw kind of grip and for some bigger vertical movements i extend and withdraw my fingers I guess.
But its the sides I have a problem with, I need to hold it quite firm for it to not move inside my hand, which is not comfortable.

I perform really well with it ingame, but it also hurts my hand which is not that great









Kind of like this


----------



## FreeElectron

How is the quality control on this mouse compared to the G403?


----------



## HotCheetos333

**If you are picky about button feel**, then make sure you have easy acccess seller for warranty exchange.

MB1 and MB2 tend to be different sensitivities (one is easy to press, one is harder). the first one i got was like that. warranty exchanged for the one i have now.

I think a lot of people here on the forum are more particular about finer details of mouse feel, so maybe you won't feel anything wrong with whatever you get. The first one i got was perfectly usable, but **If you are picky about button feel** hope for the best but prepare to take advantage of warranty exchange.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotCheetos333*
> 
> **If you are picky about button feel**, then make sure you have easy acccess seller for warranty exchange.
> 
> MB1 and MB2 tend to be different sensitivities (one is easy to press, one is harder). the first one i got was like that. warranty exchanged for the one i have now.
> 
> I think a lot of people here on the forum are more particular about finer details of mouse feel, so maybe you won't feel anything wrong with whatever you get. The first one i got was perfectly usable, but **If you are picky about button feel** hope for the best but prepare to take advantage of warranty exchange.


Any scroll wheel or sensor rattle issues reported?


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Any scroll wheel or sensor rattle issues reported?


I don't think so. The only complaints I've seen are too light/uneven clicks, scratchy feet, and heavy middle click. Mine only had the scratchy feet and they smoothed out in a couple days of use.


----------



## Junkrat

Checked and mine is a 1636 (on the mouse) through Amazon, back during Black Friday, but recently exchanged as they sent a 502 and I just got around to swapping it. All the clicks are great and RMB and LMB are even and more responsive than my EC-1A (as would be expected) but no issues with resting on them. Feet are OK too, but I like hyperglides so have them coming regardless. No rattles, or anything else negative, just very solid and clicks feel great. Stiffer cord than the Zowie, but I am less sensitive to that.


----------



## Junkrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Ye I guess thats my issue.
> I cannot do a fingertip grip, cannot play with that at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a claw kind of grip and for some bigger vertical movements i extend and withdraw my fingers I guess.
> But its the sides I have a problem with, I need to hold it quite firm for it to not move inside my hand, which is not comfortable.
> 
> I perform really well with it ingame, but it also hurts my hand which is not that great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like this


Interesting, your piics helped me figure out why I am liking a small mouse. My ring and pinkie finger end up griping much farther back, with my ring finger in the middle of the mouse, and my pinkie almost at the back right foot. It's almost like they are clawed, but never thought of it that way since they don't use buttons. The mouse is very firmly gripped when I do this between my thumb and ring/pinkie, so it does not feel unstable at all with any movement. My other fingers are like a normal fingertip grip.


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How is the quality control on this mouse compared to the G403?


The quality control of the G Pro is vastly superior to the G403. With the G403, you have to worry about scrollwheel/sensor rattle and M1/M2 buttons. With the G Pro, I've never seen anyone report an issue with sensor rattle or scrollwheel rattle. Only thing you have to worry about are the M1 and M2 button clicks. There many be a slight difference in clicks but it doesn't bother me. Just as long as the difference in clicks are very minimall.


----------



## Arizonian

I'd agree different sounding M1 and M2 buttons doesn't mean anything unless actuation is different. Otherwise it's just sound.

Slight wiggle on a scroll wheel shouldn't be an "insta return" either unless it's causing errors like over scrolling through weapons etc. I'm just glad I don't do the mariachi when i game.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'd agree different sounding M1 and M2 buttons doesn't mean anything unless actuation is different. Otherwise it's just sound.
> 
> Slight wiggle on a scroll wheel shouldn't be an "insta return" either unless it's causing errors like over scrolling through weapons etc. I'm just glad I don't do the mariachi when i game.


True but, sensor rattle on the _other*_ hand..


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> True but, sensor rattle on the hand..


For me, any type of sensor rattle is an automatic return.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkrat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Ye I guess thats my issue.
> I cannot do a fingertip grip, cannot play with that at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a claw kind of grip and for some bigger vertical movements i extend and withdraw my fingers I guess.
> But its the sides I have a problem with, I need to hold it quite firm for it to not move inside my hand, which is not comfortable.
> 
> I perform really well with it ingame, but it also hurts my hand which is not that great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, your piics helped me figure out why I am liking a small mouse. My ring and pinkie finger end up griping much farther back, with my ring finger in the middle of the mouse, and my pinkie almost at the back right foot. It's almost like they are clawed, but never thought of it that way since they don't use buttons. The mouse is very firmly gripped when I do this between my thumb and ring/pinkie, so it does not feel unstable at all with any movement. My other fingers are like a normal fingertip grip.
Click to expand...

Ye If i force my ring,pinkie further back the grip is much better, and the back part of the mouse gets stable. But cannot use a grip like that, I tried it but holy cramp








I guess if you used a mousegrip for like 15 years its hard to change it









That's is the part no one can tell you when reviewing a mouse, something you need to try to see if your specific grip fits a mouse.


----------



## Flokii

How long takes it usual for Hyperglide to send their products to Germany or Europe in general?
Ordered some G Pro Glides on 12th december. I feel like they should be here by now









Cheers


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flokii*
> 
> How long takes it usual for Hyperglide to send their products to Germany or Europe in general?
> Ordered some G Pro Glides on 12th december. I feel like they should be here by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Did you order directly from hyperglide?
Their major EU retailer seems to be http://www.esportstore.com/for-logitech/hyperglide/logitech-g-pro

If you are not living in a nordic country then its maxgaming.


----------



## Flokii

Yea, ordered directly from then. Didnt even know there was a EU retailer..
Gonna wait for another week before i try to get a refund









Other then that. I freaking love my G Pro.
Elevated my aiming quite a bit coming from the FK2


----------



## anothercodnoob

Is there a way to make the clicks stiffer? Any recommendations for different omron switches? Do we need to solider to switch out different omron switches?


----------



## granitov

anothercodnoob, try removing the button tension spring.


----------



## Tarinth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flokii*
> 
> How long takes it usual for Hyperglide to send their products to Germany or Europe in general?
> Ordered some G Pro Glides on 12th december. I feel like they should be here by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I ordered 3 times directly from hyperglide this year. Took 2-3 weeks every time. :^)


----------



## Mx518

My G Pro arrived (build 1637), I am a former G303 user, owning it from may 2016.

I have a small/average hand (18-19cm lenght, I am 172cm tall) and the shape is very very good compared to the G303.

The top buttons were slightly better on the G303 but there is almost no difference to be honest. Lateral buttons were better on G303 (bigger and lighter). The wheel is very stiff to click and not usable for gaming in my opinion.

Mouse feet are perfect on my hard plastic pad... really perfect glide.

The braided cord is thick but more flexible than G303 but I have ordered a Paracord from Ceesa...

My aim accuracy improved a lot compared to G303. I would say, at least, I gained 5% headshot rate improvement... and this in just 4 days of using it...

My previous mice where Mx510, Mx518, G400v2, G303... and the G Pro is overwall way better for pure FPS gaming. Snappy like a G303 but so much accurate is unbelieveable!


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> 
> 
> My G Pro arrived (build 1637), I am a former G303 user, owning it from may 2016.
> 
> I have a small/average hand (18-19cm lenght, I am 172cm tall) and the shape is very very good compared to the G303.
> 
> The top buttons were slightly better on the G303 but there is almost no difference to be honest. Lateral buttons were better on G303 (bigger and lighter). The wheel is very stiff and not usable for gaming.
> 
> Mouse feet are perfect on my hard plastic pad... really perfect glide.
> 
> The braided cord is thick but more flexible than G303 but I have ordered a Paracord from Ceesa...
> 
> My aim accuracy improved a lot compared to G303. I would say, at least, I gained 5% headshot rate improvement... and this in just 4 days of using it...
> 
> My previous mice where Mx510, Mx518, G400v2, G303... and the G Pro is overwall way better for pure FPS gaming. Snappy like a G303 but so much accurate is unbelieveable!


I come from the G303 as well and my S/N is also 1637, found out i lost in snappyness but gained in accuracy compared to the G303, but i have yet to master the G Pro.


----------



## Mx518

One of the biggest difference is that with G Pro, I can make very accurate horizontal movements (they almost look like perfect straight lines, similar to angle snapping enabled).

With G303 was very hard (maybe due to the shape) and the only way was to enable Angle snapping in the mouse settings, but then it felt less raw and snappy.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> 
> 
> My G Pro arrived (build 1637), I am a former G303 user, owning it from may 2016.
> 
> I have a small/average hand (18-19cm lenght, I am 172cm tall) and the shape is very very good compared to the G303.
> 
> The top buttons were slightly better on the G303 but there is almost no difference to be honest. Lateral buttons were better on G303 (bigger and lighter). The *wheel is very stiff* and not usable for gaming.
> 
> Mouse feet are perfect on my hard plastic pad... really perfect glide.
> 
> The braided cord is thick but more flexible than G303 but I have ordered a Paracord from Ceesa...
> 
> My aim accuracy improved a lot compared to G303. I would say, at least, I gained 5% headshot rate improvement... and this in just 4 days of using it...
> 
> My previous mice where Mx510, Mx518, G400v2, G303... and the G Pro is overwall way better for pure FPS gaming. Snappy like a G303 but so much accurate is unbelieveable!


Very stiff to click or a scroll?


----------



## Mx518

To click. Scroll is perfect.
Click is stiff and usable on Windows but not on gaming in my opinion...


----------



## benllok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*


Nice pic. Even though by looking at this, one could say the g303 is wider -probably because the diamond shape- which one would u say feels wider in ur hand? I had been using the G303 for almost a year as well and after trying some other mice I feel like the G303 doesn't give me enough control when swiping horizontally fast. Now the G pro sounds interesting to me. Oh please, don't forget to specify ur grip style and if u could, a side pic of ur hand holding both would be awesome!


----------



## StillBlaze

real quick can someone tell me what gaps are normal and or if some I should try and correct before putting my hotline gaming feet on my mouse

The front left and right side are slightly different, one is perfectly tight the other has a tiny visual line, same as my ZA13 after opening it to try and fix side buttons, doesn't appear to be anything that matters. More importantly is the gap around the paracord cable meant to be that large or should it be less? I had trouble getting the front to go back on and press down.

Most importantly is the bottom picture with the front view of the Mouse1 and Mouse2, I can see visually plastic (under clickers but above shell) structure that I can not at least in the wireless picture.

nvm i guess i messed up http://www.computershopper.com/var/ezwebin_site/storage/images/media/images/logitech-g403-prodigy-wireless-gaming-mouse-front/1289800-1-eng-US/logitech-g403-prodigy-wireless-gaming-mouse-front.jpg

Cheers

http://imgur.com/a/oaxuv


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Very stiff to click or a scroll?


The scroll was quite hard to click as first but a bit less right now.
Scrolling is much superior to the G303, it feels solid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Nice pic. Even though by looking at this, one could say the g303 is wider -probably because the diamond shape- which one would u say feels wider in ur hand? I had been using the G303 for almost a year as well and after trying some other mice I feel like the G303 doesn't give me enough control when swiping horizontally fast. Now the G pro sounds interesting to me. Oh please, don't forget to specify ur grip style and if u could, a side pic of ur hand holding both would be awesome!


Yes, the G303 feels slightly wider in the hand.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic. Even though by looking at this, one could say the g303 is wider -probably because the diamond shape- which one would u say feels wider in ur hand? I had been using the G303 for almost a year as well and after trying some other mice I feel like the G303 doesn't give me enough control when swiping horizontally fast. Now the G pro sounds interesting to me. Oh please, don't forget to specify ur grip style and if u could, a side pic of ur hand holding both would be awesome!
Click to expand...

G303 definitely is wider, and it feels more stable in the hand.
Now I never enjoyed the diamondshape so resold mine. But the flatter and slightly better grip is something I miss on G pro.
The thing I lack with G pro is control, because its so thin and slanted sides, thats the main reason I have a hard time using it.
I can do either amazing or crap, no stability really for me personally


----------



## Mx518

(I hold the G303 exactly the same way)

I think it's claw-grip. Thumb on left side, 2 fingers on top, 1 finger right side, and 5th finger doesn't touch the mouse at all.

It feels narrower than G303, if it was 2 or 3mm wider and had the same side buttoms of G303 (and maybe slightly ergo for right-hand usage), would be really really perfect for me. They are both very good, but I'm more accurate on the G Pro. Both used @ 800dpi on a hard plastic surface.

PS: in the G Pro, the coloured led lights leak through the sensor/lens, could it ruin performance?


----------



## benllok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> G303 definitely is wider, and it feels more stable in the hand.
> Now I never enjoyed the diamondshape so resold mine. But the flatter and slightly better grip is something I miss on G pro.
> The thing I lack with G pro is control, because its so thin and slanted sides, thats the main reason I have a hard time using it.
> I can do either amazing or crap, no stability really for me personally


Ya that's an issue for me too, I don't like thinner mice.. oh well, on top of that it has slanted sides for more control? lol, they just had to copy and paste g100s and improve it, why does Logitech always do this? I don't get it. Right now I'm enjoying my Revel but one isn't always satisfied right? I mean, the Revel is a great mouse but there's a lot of room for improvement in the buttons department.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hold the G303 exactly the same way)
> 
> I think it's claw-grip. Thumb on left side, 2 fingers on top, 1 finger right side, and 5th finger doesn't touch the mouse at all.
> 
> It feels narrower than G303, if it was 2 or 3mm wider and had the same side buttoms of G303 (and maybe slightly ergo for right-hand usage), would be really really perfect for me. They are both very good, but I'm more accurate on the G Pro. Both used @ 800dpi on a hard plastic surface.
> 
> PS: in the G Pro, the coloured led lights leak through the sensor/lens, could it ruin performance?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the detailed reply! It seems u would like an EC2-A when they get updated with the 3360 sensor.


----------



## the1onewolf

And fix those atrocious lever style side buttons with a gazillion pretravel time







... the ec series man :/


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Ya that's an issue for me too, I don't like thinner mice.. oh well, on top of that it has slanted sides for more control? lol, they just had to copy and paste g100s and improve it, why does Logitech always do this? I don't get it. Right now I'm enjoying my Revel but one isn't always satisfied right? I mean, the Revel is a great mouse but there's a lot of room for improvement in the buttons department..


Honestly rather than a true G100s shape I'd rather them just round the corners off the G303 and refine it a little bit. And you're right about the Revel buttons. I would use the Revel over the G Pro for the shape but I just can't stand the buttons.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benllok*
> 
> Ya that's an issue for me too, I don't like thinner mice.. oh well, on top of that it has slanted sides for more control? lol, they just had to copy and paste g100s and improve it, why does Logitech always do this? I don't get it. Right now I'm enjoying my Revel but one isn't always satisfied right? I mean, the Revel is a great mouse but there's a lot of room for improvement in the buttons department..
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly rather than a true G100s shape I'd rather them just round the corners off the G303 and refine it a little bit. And you're right about the Revel buttons. I would use the Revel over the G Pro for the shape but I just can't stand the buttons.
Click to expand...

Pretty much.
I love the shape,size and feel of the Revel.
But I cannot stand those buttons at all.

But every time I just put my hand on the revel it feels right, compared to G pro which does not








But man, those clicks are just to much for me coming from KPM which is really good on all clicks then G pro/G403.


----------



## thorsteNN

hi guys,

is there any chance of getting a copy of the g pro, which doesn't suffer from ultra light rmb?
i'm on the third copy now, yet having a lot of accidental right clicks...


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorsteNN*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> is there any chance of getting a copy of the g pro, which doesn't suffer from ultra light rmb?
> i'm on the third copy now, yet having a lot of accidental right clicks...


I RMA'd mine once and a had a unit with an Ok right click. Still light but nowhere near the level of the first G Pro.


----------



## thorsteNN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> I RMA'd mine once and a had a unit with an Ok right click. Still light but nowhere near the level of the first G Pro.


it would be g pro numero 4, but i will give it a last try, i guess.


----------



## Mx518

When I bought my G303 I had accidental clicks aswell... in 4 or 5 days they disappeared. I think it's you and not faulty mice... try to use it for a week.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> When I bought my G303 I had accidental clicks aswell... in 4 or 5 days they disappeared. I think it's you and not faulty mice... try to use it for a week.


If I've been able to use G303, G400s, G100s (two of these), G3, G5, G9, G9x (two of these), MX518, G300, and those old G100s shaped OEM mice without misclicks, I think the fault is solely on the G Pro switches.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> When I bought my G303 I had accidental clicks aswell... in 4 or 5 days they disappeared. I think it's you and not faulty mice... try to use it for a week.


Yeah, so far all my accidental right clicks are due to me pressing LMB way to hard when spraying with the AK/M4 on CS:GO FFA DM. I have a tendancy to squeeze the mouse in that moment, resulting in a chance of misclicking. I have to relax a little bit i guess.


----------



## VioleDota

Can anyone tell me if there would be any issues if I were to play this mouse on 3500dpi? Because I watched a video of Francois Morier(engineer of Logitech) where they said that the native dpi can never be high and it's very hard for me to believe that this mouse does not have any smoothing at a high DPI. Can anyone say for sure with evidence/tests that this mouse actually has no issues at higher dpi levels?


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there would be any issues if I were to play this mouse on 3500dpi? Because I watched a video of Francois Morier(engineer of Logitech) where they said that the native dpi can never be high and it's very hard for me to believe that this mouse does not have any smoothing at a high DPI. Can anyone say for sure with evidence/tests that this mouse actually has no issues at higher dpi levels?


Smoothing is 2 frames on all cpi steps for 3366. 3500 cpi has no issues except human limitation as consistent single count displacement will be a problem at that resolution.


----------



## Mx518

I think 2 frames or smoothing are from 400 to 2000 dpi. Then there will be more smoothing. There is no reason to use higher dpi than 1600, even on QHD displays...

I have a QHD display and at 800 dpi my mouse never pixel skip ingame.


----------



## JerryKrautz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> I think 2 frames or smoothing are from 400 to 2000 dpi. Then there will be more smoothing.


You're thinking about the 3360.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> I think 2 frames or smoothing are from 400 to 2000 dpi. Then there will be more smoothing. There is no reason to use higher dpi than 1600, even on QHD displays...
> 
> I have a QHD display and at 800 dpi my mouse never pixel skip ingame.


I agree with the use of lower cpi based on what I said about human error, but in case of 3366 it's not a sensor limitation.
You get a bit higher high frequency error, but not much.
As JerryKrautz sais, you are confusing it with the 3360. I has the same hardware but different srom with 32 frames of smoothing above 2000 cpi.


----------



## drewno

Quote:


> I have a QHD display and at 800 dpi my mouse never pixel skip ingame.


pixel skipping is only sensitivity in-game related, even 400 dpi can be fine if you're abled to handle such high cm/360.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewno*
> 
> pixel skipping is only sensitivity in-game related, even 400 dpi can be fine if you're abled to handle such high cm/360.


Pixel skipping does not happen with a 3d view matrix like in FPS or TPS games.
I think he's referring to the ability to move 1 count consistently without overshooting.

EDIT: oh wait no, I re-read the post.. there seems to be some confusion here..

Long story short: the only cases where you get pixel skipping is when you mouse moves in a 2D environment (like RTS) and you are using:

a) Windows sensitivity over 6/11
b) in game sensitivity that makes the mouse faster than what it is on your desktop at 6/11
c) Acceleration on
d) Positive interpolation on mcu


----------



## Melan

"Pixel skipping" does happen in FPS games, it's just different from 2d environment.


----------



## Mx518

That is false.

If you put 200 or 400 dpi and start a 3D game in FullHD or QuadHD, and use a big ingame sensitivity, you get big pixel skipping (due to low granularity). It's proven, and there are many videos on Youtube.

For example, FullHD 3D FPS game

1600dpi 1.0sens doesn't skip
800dpi 2.0sens doesn't skip except very low FOV
400dpi 4.0sens always pixel skip
200dpi 8.0sens huge pixel skipping
(Random numbers)


----------



## Melan

You don't need to put any CPI. Just set ingame sens to 0.1 and then to something like 5. Try to move around.


----------



## Mx518

Yes it's true. Bur you must compare same total sensitivities (dpi*sens) otherwise it makes no sense.


----------



## Melan

CPI*sens make no sense. Sensitivity is expressed in _n_ centimeters/inches in _360_ degrees.


----------



## VioleDota

In Dota 2 at least, you can see most pro players use at least a 1600 DPI and some players who play quite fast definitely play over 2500. There is a player who used to use a high dpi on 4:3 1024x768 resolution but he started to fall off(not wrecking everyone) after changing his resolution to 1920x1080. It was quite apparent from player perspective that his mouse just wasn't covering enough of the screen. At the lower resolution his mouse was flying back and forth the screen. I'm playing on Full HD and I was used to 1800 DPI on 1270x720 resolution but due to moving to a Full HD monitor, my mouse just hasn't been covering enough of the screen fast enough, so that's where my question was based of wanting to play on 3500DPI. I have done all the console/markC/6/11 etc, so other than that 3500 wouldn't cause any problems on a G Pro right?
At a higher level in Dota 2, people are quite fast hence I'm asking such a question of 3500DPI.
Sorry, my friend's just pestering me a lot, cause he recently found out his DA Chroma has quite a lot of smoothing at higher DPI levels.


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> In Dota 2 at least, you can see most pro players use at least a 1600 DPI and some players who play quite fast definitely play over 2500. There is a player who used to use a high dpi on 4:3 1024x768 resolution but he started to fall off(not wrecking everyone) after changing his resolution to 1920x1080. It was quite apparent from player perspective that his mouse just wasn't covering enough of the screen. At the lower resolution his mouse was flying back and forth the screen. I'm playing on Full HD and I was used to 1800 DPI on 1270x720 resolution but due to moving to a Full HD monitor, my mouse just hasn't been covering enough of the screen fast enough, so that's where my question was based of wanting to play on 3500DPI. I have done all the console/markC/6/11 etc, so other than that 3500 wouldn't cause any problems on a G Pro right?
> At a higher level in Dota 2, people are quite fast hence I'm asking such a question of 3500DPI.
> Sorry, my friend's just pestering me a lot, cause he recently found out his DA Chroma has quite a lot of smoothing at higher DPI levels.


Yeah, the logitech 3366 mice are fine at any dpi. Other 3360 based mice as well as 3988/3989/3389 shouldn't be used above 2000/1600 dpi respectively. The 3389 is actually probably 3360 based, but it has more smoothing than a 3360 because apparently razer likes smoothing.

Edit: Well actually I guess the deathadder elite has the smoothing higher at above 1800 dpi. I think the 3988/3989 ones were at and above 1600 dpi. Also I forget if the 3360 is higher at 2000 or only above, but anyway a lot of mice have more smoothing at higher dpi. I don't think the 3310, 3090, 3888, or some others have more smoothing at higher dpi though, but other than the 3310 you then have to worry about native dpi.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> Yeah, the logitech 3366 mice are fine at any dpi. Other 3360 based mice as well as 3988/3989/3389 shouldn't be used above 2000/1600 dpi respectively. The 3389 is actually probably 3360 based, but it has more smoothing than a 3360 because apparently razer likes smoothing.
> 
> Edit: Well actually I guess the deathadder elite has the smoothing higher at above 1800 dpi. I think the 3988/3989 ones were at and above 1600 dpi. Also I forget if the 3360 is higher at 2000 or only above, but anyway a lot of mice have more smoothing at higher dpi. I don't think the 3310, 3090, 3888, or some others have more smoothing at higher dpi though, but other than the 3310 you then have to worry about native dpi.


It's 1150 CPI when the smoothing raises on the 3988, only when above 2000 on 3360. 3310 is the same across all steps.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> That is false.
> 
> If you put 200 or 400 dpi and start a 3D game in FullHD or QuadHD, and use a big ingame sensitivity, you get big pixel skipping (due to low granularity). It's proven, and there are many videos on Youtube.
> 
> For example, FullHD 3D FPS game
> 
> 1600dpi 1.0sens doesn't skip
> 800dpi 2.0sens doesn't skip except very low FOV
> 400dpi 4.0sens always pixel skip
> 200dpi 8.0sens huge pixel skipping
> (Random numbers)


Your understanding of how a mouse works in a 3D environment is false









Having a minimum movement that is smaller than the angle represented by the pixels adjacent to the crosshair is a purely ARBITRARY.
It is certainly useful, but many players use way smaller minimum turning angles.

In a 3D environment objects do not have a specific dimension in pixels. They simply get projected on your view plain.
When you turn your camera by x degrees. you will be pointing at whatever is at x degrees from your original point of aim.
This is not influenced in any way by your screen resolution

Turning angle is the result of counts*sensitivity multiplier(s).
example: you move 2 mouse counts at sensitivity 1 in counterstrike or quake: 2* 0.022*1= 0.044
Your camera turns 0.044° an you will be aiming at whatever object is there, no matter if your using 800*600 or 3840*2160.

Having high-in games sens makes for big minimum movement you call pixel skipping, but it is an incorrect definition.
3D matrix can and will turn by angular values representing fractions of the angle represented by the pixels adjacent to the crosshair, the camera will still move. (provided there are no engine issues like UE3)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> "Pixel skipping" does happen in FPS games, it's just different from 2d environment.


It doesn't make any sense to call it pixel skipping


----------



## Mx518

Just open every single FPS 3d game, set ingame sensitivity very high, and you get pixel skipping. You can't say it's not pixel skipping.
You can call it other ways (angular granularity), but it's still a problem you don't have with medium/high dpi (800-1600) and lower ingame sens.
And it's obviously also related to display resolution, even in 3D games.


----------



## the1freeMan

^ I took the time to explain it more in detail. Please take the time to read.

Yes using too high in game sens makes for imprecise aim, we all agree on that.


----------



## Mx518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> ^ I took the time to explain it more in detail. Please take the time to read.


This is the issue: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcjfPKftJBQ

Call it whatever you want...


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> ^ I took the time to explain it more in detail. Please take the time to read.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the issue: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcjfPKftJBQ
> 
> Call it whatever you want...
Click to expand...

And it is not an issue.
Tiamou and everyone that went on the high dpi hype after people started talking about this went back to their old dpi levels, which have this very horrible pixelskipping


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> And it is not an issue.
> Tiamou and everyone that went on the high dpi hype after people started talking about this went back to their old dpi levels, which have this very horrible pixelskipping


Yeah I know Surefour originally went up to 1600 DPI after seeing that video then went back to 900 DPI after a while. He's still fraggin out just as hard so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> This is the issue: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcjfPKftJBQ
> 
> Call it whatever you want...


Such a non-issue that it doesn't matter, I'm playing 400 CPI (not that I have much choice...) @ 6.67 in-game


----------



## SynergyCB

http://news.logitech.com/press-release/g203/logitech-g-unveils-new-prodigy-series-gaming-mouse

Isn't this just the Logitech G102?


----------



## Melan

*Quality and experience you can trust*. Kappa


----------



## Mx518

It depends... if you play Widowmaker at FHD or QHD risolution is almost unbearable at 400 dpi and 51 FOV (scope-in), it skips MANY pixels.

Even with McCree I cant aim a very far Pharah at 400 dpi...

No reason to play 400dpi in 2017


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> It depends... if you play Widowmaker at FHD or QHD risolution is almost unbearable at 400 dpi and 51 FOV (scope-in), it skips MANY pixels.
> 
> Even with McCree I cant aim a very far Pharah at 400 dpi...
> 
> No reason to play 400dpi in 2017


I play Widow and McCree pretty often at FHD (1920x1080, 50% render scale) and I can aim on a Pharah just fine at any range, so I'm just gonna agree to disagree with you on that.


----------



## Mx518

50% render scale? My god...


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> 50% render scale? My god...


My specs are in my signature, my PC is a potato to say the least.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> My specs are in my signature, my PC is a potato to say the least.


Everything is fine on your PC, except the potato GPU. Time for an upgrade.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> It depends... if you play Widowmaker at FHD or QHD risolution is almost unbearable at 400 dpi and 51 FOV (scope-in), it skips MANY pixels.
> 
> Even with McCree I cant aim a very far Pharah at 400 dpi...
> 
> No reason to play 400dpi in 2017


Well that is just not true








Most of the pro players use below the 1600dpi crap as well


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> 50% render scale? My god...
> 
> 
> 
> My specs are in my signature, my PC is a potato to say the least.
Click to expand...

Your PC is more then good enough except for the gpu.
I am still playing on my 3570K.
I had a 1060 gpu and had 230-280 ish fps at low 100% render, swapped to 1070 and still have the same fps on low because OW is garbage at using your gpu. But ye I can play on epic with the same fps as low but I prefer low !

A 6gb 1060 is not that expensive, or buy one used for even cheaper


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> It depends... if you play Widowmaker at FHD or QHD risolution is almost unbearable at 400 dpi and 51 FOV (scope-in), it skips MANY pixels.
> 
> Even with McCree I cant aim a very far Pharah at 400 dpi...
> 
> No reason to play 400dpi in 2017


I mean, this is just incorrect. Please don't spread misinformation. Have you seen Calvin, current rank #2, stream? He plays 400DPI and 8 sens in game and absolutely destroys on Widowmaker, McCree, and Soldier. I've seen him 2 tap a moving Pharah with McCree with no problem.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> I mean, this is just incorrect. Please don't spread misinformation. Have you seen Calvin, current rank #2, stream? He plays 400DPI and 8 sens in game and absolutely destroys on Widowmaker, McCree, and Soldier. I've seen him 2 tap a moving Pharah with McCree with no problem.


That's called personal preference. Using lower sensitivity and higher CPI to maintain your cm/360 will make movement smoother because distance between each dot in 3d view matrix will be smaller.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> That's called personal preference. Using lower sensitivity and higher CPI to maintain your cm/360 will make movement smoother because distance between each dot in 3d view matrix will be smaller.


Was more referring to the "MANY" pixels skipped. It's insignificant in my opinion. DPI is of course a preference, I 100% agree.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Everything is fine on your PC, except the potato GPU. Time for an upgrade.


Doesn't help that my 4790k is defective and the warranty is gone, so I can only load it to 80% before I have it throttle itself down, as for the GPU...yeah...needs an upgrade for sure.


----------



## Melan

And here I am still using 3770K at 4.5 ghz. If my gtx 670 vram didn't die, I'd still be using it too.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> And here I am still using 3770K at 4.5 ghz. If my gtx 670 vram didn't die, I'd still be using it too.


4.5? Damn. Only got mine to 4.2 on air, still using it with a gtx 680 to this date! Great processor and gpu. Can't wait to upgrade in the future though when all the new lineups come out and windows 10 is more stable/polished. I'll still use classic shell on it though, w10 layout makes me want to hurt myself everytime I see it! W7 for life!!!

Also guys relax with the dpi/sensitivity stuff. I'm using 400 @ 12 in OW and it's all really preference

To me the biggest difference in actual tracking is just sensor and mousepad, mousepads are really a tiny factor and I can only say for certain that tracking feels 'better' on a zowie g-sr or artisan hien/hayate

However you may hate the glide on those pads so it's all preference - like despite me knowing the hien tracks better than my qck heavy, I prefer the qck heavy for size/thickness/glide - and am now trying gigantus tournament edition in comparison (and yes, it gets and stays flat unlike the stitched edged version!) and then 3310 versus 3360, to me it's obvious the 3360 is more responsive. I can use both, but 3360 is just superior. Just use what you want to use and keep practicing!


----------



## Melan

I think I got lucky with CPU. Voltage required to have a stable 4.5 is only 1.15v.


----------



## thompax

Finally got replacement for my 1631! now i recieved 1643! and its night and day! much better clicks! (havnt missclicked it once since i got it) coating feels different also.. not slippery at all anymore!
Im really happy about my G pro now!


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Finally got replacement for my 1631! now i recieved 1643! and its night and day! much better clicks! (havnt missclicked it once since i got it) coating feels different also.. not slippery at all anymore!
> Im really happy about my G pro now!


Whats the serial on the box?


----------



## thompax

its the same.. 1643! mousefeet and everything seemed new


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I think I got lucky with CPU. Voltage required to have a stable 4.5 is only 1.15v.


I was going to say does the 3770k really OC that much worse than the 3570k, but that is pretty much in line with my 3570k. I think if I fussed with it a bit more I could get it completely stable at 4.4 at 1.15V, but currently I'm at 4.3 at 1.15V. Hell I was using the stock cooler with it at something like 4.2Ghz and a bit under 1.15V for a while and it stayed under around 85C at all times.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Doesn't help that my 4790k is defective and the warranty is gone, so I can only load it to 80% before I have it throttle itself down, as for the GPU...yeah...needs an upgrade for sure.


The only things that got my 4790k above 80 % usage were OCCT benchmarks and streaming Battlefield 1. So it's not as big of a deal.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> The only things that got my 4790k above 80 % usage were OCCT benchmarks and streaming Battlefield 1. So it's not as big of a deal.


I would go above 80% on OW relatively often, which would result in my PC BSoDing.


----------



## VioleDota

sensor wise which mouse is better g pro gaming(3366) vs g 102 or 203(mercury ,correct me if i am wrong).i like to play on high dpi but most mouse fails to be accurate on high dpi.
i found on the internet someone saying that "Actually I was informed by Francois Morier that on the silicone level it is the worlds most advanced optical sensor"
now i am confused because g pro costs more than g 102
g 102-20$(mercury sensor)
g 203-40$(mercury sensor)
g pro gaming-52$(before it was 70$)

how come worlds most advanced sensor is that cheap in price.i want to buy the most accurate sensor.please tell me which one is better the mercury or the 3366


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> PS: in the G Pro, the coloured led lights leak through the sensor/lens, could it ruin performance?


Has this been answered?


----------



## syrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> sensor wise which mouse is better g pro gaming(3366) vs g 102 or 203(mercury ,correct me if i am wrong).i like to play on high dpi but most mouse fails to be accurate on high dpi.
> i found on the internet someone saying that "Actually I was informed by Francois Morier that on the silicone level it is the worlds most advanced optical sensor"
> now i am confused because g pro costs more than g 102
> g 102-20$(mercury sensor)
> g 203-40$(mercury sensor)
> g pro gaming-52$(before it was 70$)
> 
> how come worlds most advanced sensor is that cheap in price.i want to buy the most accurate sensor.please tell me which one is better the mercury or the 3366


3366


----------



## reykav

Is there any way to mod this mouse into being 5-10g lighter? 83g is fine for me, I fingertip grip, but under 80g prevents all hand stiffness, even after really long sessions. I assume you can take out the side buttons, but I was wondering if had already done so or if there were any other superfluous weights.

Sorry I didn't want to sift through the hundred pages of this thread to see if this was answered already.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Has this been answered?


No issues with tracking while the mouse is in color cycling mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reykav*
> 
> Is there any way to mod this mouse into being 5-10g lighter? 83g is fine for me, I fingertip grip, but under 80g prevents all hand stiffness, even after really long sessions. I assume you can take out the side buttons, but I was wondering if had already done so or if there were any other superfluous weights.
> 
> Sorry I didn't want to sift through the hundred pages of this thread to see if this was answered already.


One solution would be to order hyperglide mouse feet. Could make the mouse feel lighter with you not having to remove anything off it.


----------



## reykav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> One solution would be to order hyperglide mouse feet. Could make the mouse feel lighter with you not having to remove anything off it.


I went ahead and did that, thanks for the suggestion. There's about a three week lag between when the mouse and mousefeet arrives, so I'll have plenty of experience with stock vs hyperglide. I'll write something up after I feel it out to give the experience of the average fingertip user. We're a pretty small minority and it's hard to find light, good mice, so if this is the one I'll be very happy.

The closest I've gotten in the past was a razer abyssus v2 with the weight removed. It was a good mouse but it had a structural flaw where after 4 months the pressure of my left-clicking index finger eventually cracked the plastic on the button, and the crack got larger over time until there was a portion of plastic missing. I was a bit peeved that I spent 50$ on that, so I got a cheap roccat lua that I've been using ever since. It's also a good mouse, but the negative acceleration kills my flick aim, so I've had to play fps games and characters that rely on tracking aim mostly.

My ideal mouse a long time ago was the finalmouse tournament pro, but then they didn't release it for six weeks after they said they would, and every couple weeks they'd say it'd come out in the next couple, and to top it all off the quality control issues were still there. So like a lot of mice that could be good for fingertip users, it was a case of too good to be true.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> sensor wise which mouse is better g pro gaming(3366) vs g 102 or 203(mercury ,correct me if i am wrong).i like to play on high dpi but most mouse fails to be accurate on high dpi.
> i found on the internet someone saying that "Actually I was informed by Francois Morier that on the silicone level it is the worlds most advanced optical sensor"
> now i am confused because g pro costs more than g 102
> g 102-20$(mercury sensor)
> g 203-40$(mercury sensor)
> g pro gaming-52$(before it was 70$)
> 
> how come worlds most advanced sensor is that cheap in price.i want to buy the most accurate sensor.please tell me which one is better the mercury or the 3366


At lower DPI's I doubt there's much difference. Some people owning both did say they preferred the 3366.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> At lower DPI's I doubt there's much difference. Some people owning both did say they preferred the 3366.


Plus some playstyles are better suited to the 3366. I have a snappy reaction-based aim and could hit the malfunction speed on the 3310 with very hard flicks, resulting in the crosshair spinning out. It was a rare occurence but it happened. This kind of problems could happen with a Mercury Sensor based mouse since the max speed seems to be the same.
The G Pro and the G303 *never* failed to track when doing the same flicks simply because their max tracking speed cannot be attainted by a humain being.


----------



## qsxcv

3310 malfunction is >6m/s

your spinout is probably from tilting and swiping or swiping after a lift

i'm not sure if anyone has ever gotten the mercury to spin out
(i don't mean that i expect it to be as robust as 3366 with latest srom, but that i honestly haven't read/heard of anyone talking about it)


----------



## granitov

I've experienced a spinout once with my G102 due to an unknown cause, but I couldn't make it spin out on purpose. Could've been a hair, the mousepad or whatnot, or the other mouse that was plugged in (KPM).


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> 3310 malfunction is >6m/s
> 
> your spinout is probably from tilting and swiping or swiping after a lift
> 
> i'm not sure if anyone has ever gotten the mercury to spin out
> (i don't mean that i expect it to be as robust as 3366 with latest srom, but that i honestly haven't read/heard of anyone talking about it)


I've been hearing about that problem with some mice but I actually never experienced it.
I just tried to tilt and to hover my G400 before swiping.. still 4.5m/s
What sensors/ mice are known to do this?


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> I've been hearing about that problem with some mice but I actually never experienced it.
> I just tried to tilt and to hover my G400 before swiping.. still 4.5m/s
> What sensors/ mice are known to do this?


PMW 3310 and AM010 if i recall correctly. Rocket Jump Ninja made a video about it.


----------



## Ryusaki

Using the G pro as my main daily driver since 14 september for almost 4 months along with ceesa paracord cable. The cable went bad yesterday, my G pro mouse kept disconnecting for 3-10sec during competitive plays. I guess it is just bad luck with the cable and Ceesa was nice to arrange something to get it fixed.

However I was forced to use my old Zowie FK ( first gen), not sure what sensor it is but I think it is a pretty bad one from what I have heared. But what surpriced me is that I instantly actually perform abit better with this mice dispite the poor sensor, Probably is the shape that suits me better. I got small hands so I use a claw/finger hybrid grip.
This Zowie FK has I think the same shape/size as the current FK2 with the 3310 sensor.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reykav*
> 
> I went ahead and did that, thanks for the suggestion. There's about a three week lag between when the mouse and mousefeet arrives, so I'll have plenty of experience with stock vs hyperglide. I'll write something up after I feel it out to give the experience of the average fingertip user. We're a pretty small minority and it's hard to find light, good mice, so if this is the one I'll be very happy.


My hyperglides will be here any day now, i'll post a feedback when i get them.
I should search for more feedback about what hyperglides are worth on this mouse. I remember some people posting about it but can't find the posts/topic.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> My hyperglides will be here any day now, i'll post a feedback when i get them.
> I should search for more feedback about what hyperglides are worth on this mouse. I remember some people posting about it but can't find the posts/topic.


Hyperglides are the best aftermarket Mouse feet you can get handsdown. I have been using also others and I always kept using Hyperglides through out the years since 2005.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Hyperglides are the best aftermarket Mouse feet you can get handsdown. I have been using also others and I always kept using Hyperglides through out the years since 2005.


My reason for getting them is because i don't feel as snappy with the G Pro as with the G303, the glide is good but slightly inferior and produces a scratchy noise on my Glorious XL Heavy mouse pad.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> My reason for getting them is because i don't feel as snappy with the G Pro as with the G303, the glide is good but slightly inferior and produces a scratchy noise on my Glorious XL Heavy mouse pad.


You wont be disappointed. The difference is very noticeable stock vs Hyperglide. I use the G pro also on a Glorious pad but the non heavy.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> You wont be disappointed. The difference is very noticeable stock vs Hyperglide. I use the G pro also on a Glorious pad but the non heavy.


As long as i won't have to spend two weeks rebuilding muscle memory for CS:GO, it sounds good.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> You wont be disappointed. The difference is very noticeable stock vs Hyperglide. I use the G pro also on a Glorious pad but the non heavy.


I installed my Hyperglides last night and I swear they were noisier or something on my G-SR. Maybe even felt a bit rougher? Really odd as I've usually heard the exact opposite from most people. Might need to break them in a bit.


----------



## Ryusaki

I doubt that subtile change will do. But sure it differs between persons but even if it did it is well worth it for the long run as you dont need to replace these feets so often they are very thick.


----------



## Ryusaki

Exactly there is a small break in. But after that they are butter smooth.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> Finally got replacement for my 1631! now i recieved 1643! and its night and day! much better clicks! (havnt missclicked it once since i got it) coating feels different also.. not slippery at all anymore!
> Im really happy about my G pro now!


This is good to hear, I'm getting my 2nd replacement now, hope the RMB is good.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Exactly there is a small break in. But after that they are butter smooth.


I hope so! I was really hyped about these. Played about 5 games of OW on them so hopefully they're close to being good to go.


----------



## Ryusaki

Did you also check if your mousepad is "clean" no dirt build up?


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Did you also check if your mousepad is "clean" no dirt build up?


Yeah I cleaned it right before I installed them actually. I was trying my best to make it all perfect. I guess I could try it on my G-SR I have at work and see if there's any difference.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> Yeah I cleaned it right before I installed them actually. I was trying my best to make it all perfect. I guess I could try it on my G-SR I have at work and see if there's any difference.


What I can confirm is that it need a initial break in but it should break in pretty fast though. If your problem persist maybe e-mail Hyperglide about it.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Using the G pro as my main daily driver since 14 september for almost 4 months along with ceesa paracord cable. The cable went bad yesterday, my G pro mouse kept disconnecting for 3-10sec during competitive plays. I guess it is just bad luck with the cable and Ceesa was nice to arrange something to get it fixed.
> 
> However I was forced to use my old Zowie FK ( first gen), not sure what sensor it is but I think it is a pretty bad one from what I have heared. But what surpriced me is that I instantly actually perform abit better with this mice dispite the poor sensor, Probably is the shape that suits me better. I got small hands so I use a claw/finger hybrid grip.
> This Zowie FK has I think the same shape/size as the current FK2 with the 3310 sensor.


Back to this I try to find out why I perform better on the FK, after playing today I am kind of sure. Playing Overwatch on hitscan heroes espacially. I wonder if it is the shape or the sensor that prob has some smoothing on it that I might got too much used with throughout the years. Or maybe the wider hump @ the rear of the FK give me a better grip and also the weight feels more evenly distributed on the FK as the G pro weight feels more centered.


----------



## fourthavenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Back to this I try to find out why I perform better on the FK, after playing today I am kind of sure. Playing Overwatch on hitscan heroes espacially. I wonder if it is the shape or the sensor that prob has some smoothing on it that I might got too much used with throughout the years. Or maybe the wider hump @ the rear of the FK give me a better grip and also the weight feels more evenly distributed on the FK as the G pro weight feels more centered.


I found that I don't perform very well on G-PRO too. But I'm fine with G403. I think it's because GPRO has a \_/ shape and a very small bottom. So when you move gpro, you might be tilting the mouse a little.
And all zowie mice have a /_\ or |_\ shape. They are much more steady than Gpro.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> I found that I don't perform very well on G-PRO too. But I'm fine with G403. I think it's because GPRO has a \_/ shape and a very small bottom. So when you move gpro, you might be tilting the mouse a little.
> And all zowie mice have a /_\ or |_\ shape. They are much more steady than Gpro.


I think i am experiencing this what you mentioned I feel like idd that I tilt more the G pro and the zowie Fk feels more stable in my hand and has a wider back


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Do hyperglides come with a film that you have to peel off?


----------



## legcramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> I found that I don't perform very well on G-PRO too. But I'm fine with G403. I think it's because GPRO has a \_/ shape and a very small bottom. So when you move gpro, you might be tilting the mouse a little.
> And all zowie mice have a /_\ or |_\ shape. They are much more steady than Gpro.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> I think i am experiencing this what you mentioned I feel like idd that I tilt more the G pro and the zowie Fk feels more stable in my hand and has a wider back


I also got this mouse today new from someone who is selling his extra mouse because he preferred his G303. I am also experiencing the same thing and I really purchased this mouse from the guy because he's pretty much giving me a sealed mouse for the black friday sale price.

The G303 and Pro are pretty much the same size to me but the G303 shape makes it more aggressive and contour to MY hand more than the PRO. It's like road cycling with and without clip-on shoes.. the G303 is with clip-on and the PRO without... I can speed-up to 20 MPH on both but with the clip-on I can get there faster and more stable... lol









Eye-candy.. I am returning the G403 wireless tomorrow though.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Do hyperglides come with a film that you have to peel off?


Yes


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legcramp*
> 
> I also got this mouse today new from someone who is selling his extra mouse because he preferred his G303. I am also experiencing the same thing and I really purchased this mouse from the guy because he's pretty much giving me a sealed mouse for the black friday sale price.
> 
> The G303 and Pro are pretty much the same size to me but the G303 shape makes it more aggressive and contour to MY hand more than the PRO. It's like road cycling with and without clip-on shoes.. the G303 is with clip-on and the PRO without... I can speed-up to 20 MPH on both but with the clip-on I can get there faster and more stable... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye-candy.. I am returning the G403 wireless tomorrow though.


I really want to keep using the G PRO but after this I am not sure. Seems shape matters allot even with a much inferior sensor. Nice collection there btw


----------



## syrell

many people here stick with their G pro , but deep inside they realized its not their mouse!


----------



## Conditioned

Edit.


----------



## Conditioned

It's the only really small mouse with a great sensor as far as I can tell. 303 also I guess, but I'm not even going to bother with that. Sure wish they would have had the classic g100-ish shape instead.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> many people here stick with their G pro , but deep inside they realized its not their mouse!


For me its a like a fortune in a miss fortune after my cable broke from the G Pro I went back to my previous mouse to find out. I think like many people mentioned because of the Egg shaped rear instead being a more straight or wider rear but then again everyone hold their mices different and got different hand sizes.


----------



## the1freeMan

mices?


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> For me its a like a fortune in a miss fortune after my cable broke from the G Pro I went back to my previous mouse to find out. I think like many people mentioned because of the Egg shaped rear instead being a more straight or wider rear but then again everyone hold their mices different and got different hand sizes.


I actually regret not trying those shapes in the 302 and 303. As I ended up giving up on the G Pro due to the large rear (and also the button sensitivity issue).

G403 was too large in general along with the hump.

G502 shape is actually really good for me but the weight.


----------



## StillBlaze

Quick informative update, My brother received his G Pro Hyperglides a few days ago, they all fit perfectly on the four corners even though they looked slightly big when just holding them over the area, so you can bank on Hyperglide for G Pro being legit, also a bit less thick then WMO feet so maybe quite optimal to use on all mice.

Put Hotline Gaming Feet designed for G403 on my G403, I just bought the mouse in case I feel the urge to use an Ergo one in case my hand hurts from squeezing my tiny mouse all day and to test Ceesa paracord, So I didn't think I would get to wear in the mouse feet.
At first they were lightning quick and smoother than my ZA13 with 4+ month old Hyperglide Dots (Logitech model hyperglides) but after a few hours of web browsing and not gaming at all the feet were DEAD SLOW like even worse than the originals and much slower than the Hyperglides on my other mouse.

Hyperglide are working on some G403 feet as far as I know, my source didn't say not to mention this so I don't think they would mind, also ZA13 feet too soon! Hyperglide are quite helpful and good to email so I wouldn't hesitate to ask them any questions.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> many people here stick with their G pro , but deep inside they realized its not their mouse!


<- I use it over any other mouse atm, but I am glad I am just doing it until April when Kone 2017 comes out.

G403 is more comfy but to big, revels buttons suck.
Any other mouse I tried is just no.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I was sitting here and just noticed I hold my mouse side ways kinda.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Do hyperglides come with a film that you have to peel off?


Only on the back for the adhesive.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> G502 shape is actually really good for me but the weight.


I know that feel, my friend. I know that feel...


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> I know that feel, my friend. I know that feel...


For me the G502 wasnt anywhere good for my grip. In my opinion it was the wort designed mouse ever. Too many buttons that my fingers press them with my grip style.


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> For me the G502 wasnt anywhere good for my grip. In my opinion it was the wort designed mouse ever. Too many buttons that my fingers press them with my grip style.


This is off topic for the thread but -

I have smaller hands and palm rather far back on mice. So In my case my thumb sits perfectly in the left groove under the 2 side buttons in that when i grip tightly i don't press them but can quickly articulate up to use them. I can't even reach with the thumb to hit the sniper button. The top 2 finger buttons are also just off to side so I can't hit them accidentally when using LMB but can quickly move over to use them. And one thing I like about the G502 is the that it has 2 side and 2 top finger buttons.

But I never ended up actually getting one because of the wait, a large part of which is serious concerns about tendinitis issues given how I play combined with the weight. I'm not even looking for G Pro/G403 weight but just down closer to around 105g at least.

So ideally a plausible G503 would remove the sniper button and change out the mouse wheel which alone should result in some weight optimizations. If they make it slightly smaller that would be a plus but overall profile of the shape seems to fit really well for my hand and grip.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> This is off topic for the thread but -
> 
> I have smaller hands and palm rather far back on mice. So In my case my thumb sits perfectly in the left groove under the 2 side buttons in that when i grip tightly i don't press them but can quickly articulate up to use them. I can't even reach with the thumb to hit the sniper button. The top 2 finger buttons are also just off to side so I can't hit them accidentally when using LMB but can quickly move over to use them. And one thing I like about the G502 is the that it has 2 side and 2 top finger buttons.
> 
> But I never ended up actually getting one because of the wait, a large part of which is serious concerns about tendinitis issues given how I play combined with the weight. I'm not even looking for G Pro/G403 weight but just down closer to around 105g at least.
> 
> So ideally a plausible G503 would remove the sniper button and change out the mouse wheel which alone should result in some weight optimizations. If they make it slightly smaller that would be a plus but overall profile of the shape seems to fit really well for my hand and grip.


Yeah, a lighter G502 would be sick. Then you could really add weight into it to make it 90 or 100 grams or whatever you want. Shape fits my hand really well. I kind of grew accustomed to the wheel when I used it, and miss its functionality a bit. Wonder if they could re-implement it like how they did on the G900, with reduced weight etc. I still think the G502 is probably one of their best selling mice of all time.

I miss the MX518/G5/G500/G500s shape though. I almost wish for that over an improved G502.

G Pro is working fine for me now though so I guess I can wait!


----------



## Conditioned

Just got the hyperglides a few days ago and I have to say they really changed my whole experience. I didn't feel like I needed them at first, but once my mousemat started getting dirty again I could feel that the 'startup friction' was quite high. Now I feel it glides like it should.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Just got the hyperglides a few days ago and I have to say they really changed my whole experience. I didn't feel like I needed them at first, but once my mousemat started getting dirty again I could feel that the 'startup friction' was quite high. Now I feel it glides like it should.


Yeah it's surprising what a difference a proper set of mouse feet can do.









I had mine originally on Otsu. With glides I'm back on my picky G-SRDG with no problems. Another pad I like a lot but couldn't use before.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillBlaze*
> 
> Quick informative update, My brother received his G Pro Hyperglides a few days ago, they all fit perfectly on the four corners even though they looked slightly big when just holding them over the area, so you can bank on Hyperglide for G Pro being legit, also a bit less thick then WMO feet so maybe quite optimal to use on all mice.
> 
> Put Hotline Gaming Feet designed for G403 on my G403, I just bought the mouse in case I feel the urge to use an Ergo one in case my hand hurts from squeezing my tiny mouse all day and to test Ceesa paracord, So I didn't think I would get to wear in the mouse feet.
> At first they were lightning quick and smoother than my ZA13 with 4+ month old Hyperglide Dots (Logitech model hyperglides) but after a few hours of web browsing and not gaming at all the feet were DEAD SLOW like even worse than the originals and much slower than the Hyperglides on my other mouse.
> 
> Hyperglide are working on some G403 feet as far as I know, my source didn't say not to mention this so I don't think they would mind, also ZA13 feet too soon! Hyperglide are quite helpful and good to email so I wouldn't hesitate to ask them any questions.


I had the hyperglides for G Pro but they messed with the senso
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Just got the hyperglides a few days ago and I have to say they really changed my whole experience. I didn't feel like I needed them at first, but once my mousemat started getting dirty again I could feel that the 'startup friction' was quite high. Now I feel it glides like it should.


You didn't have issues with tracking? I got the hyperglides made for this mouse and tracking would mess up.


----------



## fourthavenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I had the hyperglides for G Pro but they messed with the senso
> You didn't have issues with tracking? I got the hyperglides made for this mouse and tracking would mess up.


There are some individual variance in these logi 3366 mice. Some have extremely low LOD and some have "not that low" LOD.
If your copy happens to be a "extremely low" one, replacing the feet with slightly thicker ones might cause tracking problem on some surface.


----------



## karod

I just want to express that I really like the flat mouse wheel of the G102 (and G Pro).
It is so much nicer than the rounded wheel of a Deathadder 2013. (sadly I have to return my G102, the M2 is sticky and come back up slowly).


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I had the hyperglides for G Pro but they messed with the senso
> You didn't have issues with tracking? I got the hyperglides made for this mouse and tracking would mess up.


Did you remove the logitech original feet completely? logitech feet have 3 layers, the top 1 being the smooth material - but that's very thin. usually that's what peels off easiest, leaving the middle sponge and bottom adhesive layer still stuck to the mouse. It all looks black. you'll know when you've removed it all only if you see the screw holes.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fourthavenue*
> 
> There are some individual variance in these logi 3366 mice. Some have extremely low LOD and some have "not that low" LOD.
> If your copy happens to be a "extremely low" one, replacing the feet with slightly thicker ones might cause tracking problem on some surface.


Didn't hear about this







, maybe that's why they have the surface tuning feature in the software


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I just want to express that I really like the flat mouse wheel of the G102 (and G Pro).
> It is so much nicer than the rounded wheel of a Deathadder 2013. (sadly I have to return my G102, the M2 is sticky and come back up slowly).


how is the wheel button click on G102 vs GPro? and how did you find the G102's sensor performance?


----------



## karod

@bovi77

I only have the G102 and couldn't try a G Pro yet.
I prefer the feel though of the G102 over the G403 M3 button.

The sensor on the G102 felt snappier and faster on the same dpi step than my old DA2013. (may also be due to the lower weight).
So I had to set 1500 dpi instead of 1600 on the DA the have the same feeling in windows desktop.


----------



## nodicaL

So I've been using the DeathAdder Elite for about 2 months now and love it.
It's super comfortable, the best shape for my hands and I play extremely well with it.

Recently tried using the claw grip instead of the palm grip. I've been palm gripping pretty much my entire gaming life.
Unfortunately for the DeathAdder, it's not the best shape for me anymore when used with the claw grip.

Because of that, I've gone back to multiple mice from my collection trying out each mice with the claw grip.

Funny enough I play ridiculously well with the G Pro. It's funny because I have large hands (20.5 x 10.5).

I knew I played well with the G Pro but it wasn't comfortable with the palm grip and switched to G403 as soon as that came out.
Moved on to DeathAdder since I disliked the high hump on G403 and thought it (DAE) was the perfect mouse for me.

Now I'm using claw + G Pro, I've been consistently making aimbot-like shots.

I'm pretty shocked at the performance variances between grip and mouse shape.


----------



## 0verpowered

This is why small mice are better for claw/fingertip, even with large hands. The smaller shape give you a wider range of motion for using your fingertips to aim, which is more precise than using your wrist or arm muscles in a palm grip.


----------



## Rayndalf

On the flip side it can also enable unhealthy wrist/hand motions (2 years of g100s before using the gpro until I got the g403 from the bestbuy sale) at this point I just accept that my wrist pops/clicks when I fully bend my wrist as if to hadouken.

Once I stop using a steam controller to play gta, and play a real(?) game like overwatch / csgo (hard to believe C9 loses to teams sponsered by SteelSeries, but I guess the Rival 100 is enough to go pro) I'll get a wrist brace and gpro till ris finishes me


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> On the flip side it can also enable unhealthy wrist/hand motions (2 years of g100s before using the gpro until I got the g403 from the bestbuy sale) at this point I just accept that my wrist pops/clicks when I fully bend my wrist as if to hadouken.


I have only found one other person with this wrist issue. If you rotate your hand in a circle, your wrist makes a ton of popping and cracking noises, right? It happens for both wrists for me. I used to play with 4in/360, but considering the cracking happens in both wrists I think it might be just the way I was born. Noone else in my family has this characteristic.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodicaL*
> 
> So I've been using the DeathAdder Elite for about 2 months now and love it.
> It's super comfortable, the best shape for my hands and I play extremely well with it.
> 
> Recently tried using the claw grip instead of the palm grip. I've been palm gripping pretty much my entire gaming life.
> Unfortunately for the DeathAdder, it's not the best shape for me anymore when used with the claw grip.
> 
> Because of that, I've gone back to multiple mice from my collection trying out each mice with the claw grip.
> 
> Funny enough I play ridiculously well with the G Pro. It's funny because I have large hands (20.5 x 10.5).
> 
> I knew I played well with the G Pro but it wasn't comfortable with the palm grip and switched to G403 as soon as that came out.
> Moved on to DeathAdder since I disliked the high hump on G403 and thought it (DAE) was the perfect mouse for me.
> 
> Now I'm using claw + G Pro, I've been consistently making aimbot-like shots.
> 
> I'm pretty shocked at the performance variances between grip and mouse shape.


glad you tried it out and discovered what works better for you. usually it's a balance between comfort & results. and it's really all personal preference and sensor perfomance is a distant distance factor. Scream is insane on the older DA.

Real test is if these results aren't just short term.

for me the G502 posted great results, but I just couldn't game them for more than 45mins because of the heavier weight.


----------



## JustinSane

Has anyone been able to fix the ultra light RMB issue? I have 2 g pros and 1 white g102 with super light RMB. It can't be the switch itself right? That would be crazy if 3 mice had the same light RMB switch.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fix the ultra light RMB issue? I have 2 g pros and 1 white g102 with super light RMB. It can't be the switch itself right? That would be crazy if 3 mice had the same light RMB switch.


One guy here received a good one from 1643 batch. I'm getting my 2nd RMA unit tomorrow, will report how the RMB is.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> One guy here received a good one from 1643 batch. I'm getting my 2nd RMA unit tomorrow, will report how the RMB is.


Word let us know. I'm just wondering if I can open it up and fix all these in some way. I can't RMA the white g102 because I ordered it from that Newegg seller in China. I think I remember someone saying if you loosen the screws on the bottom it might fix it, but I don't wanna try it without replacement feet.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verpowered*
> 
> This is why small mice are better for claw/fingertip, even with large hands. The smaller shape give you a wider range of motion for using your fingertips to aim, which is more precise than using your wrist or arm muscles in a palm grip.


Most pro players use palm though..


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Most pro players use palm though..


I don't know. Low sense games, i.e. Counter Strike maybe. But other games I don't see palm to be the most used grip. Even shooters: Quake or Overwatch will have you turn around much more than in CS, so a higher sens is more common and for that fingertip / claw grip works better imo.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I don't know. Low sense games, i.e. Counter Strike maybe. But other games I don't see palm to be the most used grip. Even shooters: Quake or Overwatch will have you turn around much more than in CS, so a higher sens is more common and for that fingertip / claw grip works better imo.


Not sure where you getting your information from, but it's pretty much the same in all games.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Not sure where you getting your information from, but it's pretty much the same in all games.


I could say the same about your claim. You got any hard numbers? Statistics? Over ALL games?


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I don't know. Low sense games, i.e. Counter Strike maybe. But other games I don't see palm to be the most used grip. Even shooters: Quake or Overwatch will have you turn around much more than in CS, so a higher sens is more common and for that fingertip / claw grip works better imo.


Not sure where you getting your information from, but it's pretty much the same in all games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I could say the same about your claim. You got any hard numbers? Statistics? Over ALL games?


I'm not the guy making up claims about when and where claw/finger works better. I'm just saying palm is the most commonly used mouse grip, and that's pretty much common knowledge. If you really want to talk about 'hard information' csgo is the only game where there are actual pros, meaning that's where they make their living, and in csgo there is hard data as to what grip people use. So, because most pros use palm, thats likely to be the best grip for the most part, both in mobility and precision. Now thats not the end of all discussion, that just seems to be the most likely and logical scenario, since most use it, and most people are rather pratically oriented, meaning they will, for the most part, do what works best. Now, if you want to make an argument for claw/finger, I'm certainly not going to oppose that but I would suggest you at least bring some logical well thought argument to the table and explain that thoroughly.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nyshak*
> 
> I don't know. Low sense games, i.e. Counter Strike maybe. But other games I don't see palm to be the most used grip. Even shooters: Quake or Overwatch will have you turn around much more than in CS, so a higher sens is more common and for that fingertip / claw grip works better imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you getting your information from, but it's pretty much the same in all games.
Click to expand...

In OW claw and fingertip is actually used quite a lot among the pros.
If you watch tournaments you will see that.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I have only found one other person with this wrist issue. If you rotate your hand in a circle, your wrist makes a ton of popping and cracking noises, right? It happens for both wrists for me. I used to play with 4in/360, but considering the cracking happens in both wrists I think it might be just the way I was born. Noone else in my family has this characteristic.


My wrists do the same thing and have been doing it for as long as I can remember so I don't think is mouse related. Also it doesn't hurt at all when they "pop".


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Not sure where you getting your information from, but it's pretty much the same in all games.
> I'm not the guy making up claims about when and where claw/finger works better. I'm just saying palm is the most commonly used mouse grip, and that's pretty much common knowledge. If you really want to talk about 'hard information' csgo is the only game where there are actual pros, meaning that's where they make their living, and in csgo there is hard data as to what grip people use. So, because most pros use palm, thats likely to be the best grip for the most part, both in mobility and precision. Now thats not the end of all discussion, that just seems to be the most likely and logical scenario, since most use it, and most people are rather pratically oriented, meaning they will, for the most part, do what works best. Now, if you want to make an argument for claw/finger, I'm certainly not going to oppose that but I would suggest you at least bring some logical well thought argument to the table and explain that thoroughly.


Erm, why don't you bring some logical thought argument for your claim first?
The thing is: over ALL games you just cannot say that palm grip is the most used grip style without proof. All I did was challenge that







And about the claw grip thing: I said it works better for arena FPS *imo*. In no way did I say that this was - in absolute terms - the best grip for these types of games. Just *my opinion*.

But how about this: CS does not use a lot of verticality. Enemies will - more likely than not - be on the same level with you. Secondly, a game like Quake is much faster in terms of movement so enemies have an easier time to flank you and attack you from behind. Jumppads rocket jumping and overall level design make it more likely to have an enemy above you too. Same for OW where some heroes can fly etc. This will force you to do a 180 turn more than in CS. Not saying that CS does not take skill - hell, it does, but it has a different focus. My argument is, and this comes from experience, that in a game like Quake a sense of 45cm+/360° does not work well in team modes (TDM, CTF) and even in duel its bad. Most Quake Pros I have followed over the years used a sense around 20-30cm/360° max. ingame. Some even used accel to do quick turns.

And about CS Go being the only game with real pros...please.

Oh, so all those Starcraft Pros have been living under a rock the last 6 years? No way they are "real Pros". And lets not forget about LoL, DotA etc. 2 games which trump CS in terms of prize money by a lot. I'm sure people playing those titles consider it just a hobby.

Again, where do you get your information from for ALL games? I mean, enlighten me, after all, it seems to be common knowledge.

Sry, but as long as you come up with something better, its just your impression (you got from watching CS Pros?) and that does not hold true for all games.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> My wrists do the same thing and have been doing it for as long as I can remember so I don't think is mouse related. Also it doesn't hurt at all when they "pop".


Yeah it doesn't hurt for me either. Really odd.


----------



## HotCheetos333

So what is RMA process for logitech customer support?

first you mail defective mouse? or first you receive replacement, then you send defective?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotCheetos333*
> 
> So what is RMA process for logitech customer support?
> 
> first you mail defective mouse? or first you receive replacement, then you send defective?


They'll probably first throw a new one at you, and you can keep the old. If there are still issues, they'll ask them both back and send the third one.

Be prepared for months of e-mail communication, mine was about 1 month from contact to receiving the RMA for the first one, and the second one I am receiving today required 2 months of e-mailing.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

If you bug them on logitech's reddit page, it can help speed up the response. It did for me.


----------



## Leopardi

Received 2nd RMA unit, batch 1647. And the RMB is still ultra light, only difference is that LMB is soft and mushy. Time for a 3rd round... sigh.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Received 2nd RMA unit, batch 1647. And the RMB is still ultra light, only difference is that LMB is soft and mushy. Time for a 3rd round... sigh.


Wow. I wonder how this happens. Like I said, the first G Pro I have has very tactile solid clicks. The newer 2 G Pros and 1 G102 White has terrible RMBs. Super light and accidental clicks all over. Left clicks on all of them are fine.


----------



## Sargas290X

Surprising that these mice are having issues considering the mouse costs $100. I will probably wait a year before buying this mouse.


----------



## Shogoki

So, i recieved my hyperglides, put them on and hopped in a FFA Deathmatch session. And these things made the G Pro virtually weightless. It feels like i would be using the exact same force moving just my wrist and arm without the mouse. It made my playstyle even snappier. Well i guess i should rebuild muscle memory now.


----------



## Marctraider

Ordered hyperglides too









I see that they dont deliver sensor feet but thats ok.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fix the ultra light RMB issue? I have 2 g pros and 1 white g102 with super light RMB. It can't be the switch itself right? That would be crazy if 3 mice had the same light RMB switch.


I just soldered new switches until i was satisfied.


----------



## Damage Melody

Hi all,
I have 1642 batch and it's flawless.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> I see that they dont deliver sensor feet but thats ok.


You won't be able to feel the lack of it.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> I just soldered new switches until i was satisfied.


Yep, soldering in new switches that are near identical is the best option. And soldering/desoldering really isn't that hard. There's even easy tools that make the process even easier. Just have a steady hand.


----------



## tehort

Can anyone tell me about the mouse wheel?
More specifically, if it gets slippery after long usage?
Currently, I freaking love my Logitech G1 (I know, it's old), because the scroll wheel is so adherent, never had to clean it.

I had a Kinzu which I loved it's shape, however couldn't stand the slippery wheel, had to clean it with alcohol everyday, and it would get greasy / slippery so fast.
Been using a Sensei for years, it had an okay wheel, but had to retire it due to it's age.


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehort*
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the mouse wheel?
> More specifically, if it gets slippery after long usage?
> Currently, I freaking love my Logitech G1 (I know, it's old), because the scroll wheel is so adherent, never had to clean it.
> 
> I had a Kinzu which I loved it's shape, however couldn't stand the slippery wheel, had to clean it with alcohol everyday, and it would get greasy / slippery so fast.
> Been using a Sensei for years, it had an okay wheel, but had to retire it due to it's age.


mine didn't lose grip or get greasy even after playing a whole weekend, literally only leaving the mouse alone to eat and sleep (it's too cold here to go outside, don't judge me).
it's the best wheel i had over the years, mainly because i prefer the flat shape and texture of it, that's just preference though.


----------



## nicedart

Does this mouse have buttons for pushing the mouse wheel left or right? (not just down)


----------



## nodicaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicedart*
> 
> Does this mouse have buttons for pushing the mouse wheel left or right? (not just down)


Only Mouse 3 button.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Yep, soldering in new switches that are near identical is the best option. And soldering/desoldering really isn't that hard. There's even easy tools that make the process even easier. Just have a steady hand.


Please share about these "easy tools"?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> many people here stick with their G pro , but deep inside they realized its not their mouse!


The G Pro is OK imo. If the Revel didn't exist, I would use it every day. It's just that after years of using Zowie FK's and SS Sensei's the Revel's shape feels more natural.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> The G Pro is OK imo. If the Revel didn't exist, I would use it every day. It's just that after years of using Zowie FK's and SS Sensei's the Revel's shape feels more natural.


There is really nothing natural about the G Pro, when you need to constantly strain your fingers, or the damned ultra light RMB will immediately actuate.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> There is really nothing natural about the G Pro, when you need to constantly strain your fingers, or the damned ultra light RMB will immediately actuate.


If that's what your experiencing I'd agree for you.

Not all feel that way as you can see both a lot of happy as well as unhappy owners in this thread. That goes without saying for almost every mouse.

I have zero issues with accidental clicks or cramps. I went from sharing time with my gpro and g900, to soley using gpro as main driver. I just do better with it in games.


----------



## thompax

How exactly should a perfect g pro feels like? i got one with almost glossy coating and light rmb & lmb buttons and one with dry coating rmb sounds more bass and the lmb sounds more treble, very different from each others (sorry for terrible english)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> How exactly should a perfect g pro feels like? i got one with almost glossy coating and light rmb & lmb buttons and one with dry coating rmb sounds more bass and the lmb sounds more treble, very different from each others (sorry for terrible english)


That's where I feel I must have lucked out because my copy of Gpro M1 and M2 buttons sound the same. I'm one who don't care regarding sound as long as actual actuation is same. One of the things I talked about when I reviewed gpro that it was the first mouse for me that sounded exactly the same.

Initially I would accidental click due to being a new shape for me but I ended up getting acclimated to it and don't have the happen ever now. Took like 2 weeks for me which was user error with new shape and not QC.


----------



## thompax

what about the diffirent coating? did they change it?


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thompax*
> 
> what about the diffirent coating? did they change it?


as far as i know, no.


----------



## syrell

sold my g pro on ebay, not my shape at all. back to modded g3


----------



## Flokii

My biggest complain are the tiny mouse feets. Is it possible to put on zowie feets on the g pro?


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flokii*
> 
> My biggest complain are the tiny mouse feets. Is it possible to put on zowie feets on the g pro?


Mouse feet are no longer a problem if you order hyperglides. The difference is huge.


----------



## Flokii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Mouse feet are no longer a problem if you order hyperglides. The difference is huge.


I have. Made my aim even worse.. way to floaty. Should have expectad that








Just cant flickshot with these feets. Im not able to bring the mouse to a sudden stop quick enough.
I really love the sensor tho.

Back playing with my beloved FK2


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flokii*
> 
> I have. Made my aim even worse.. way to floaty. Should have expectad that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cant flickshot with these feets. Im not able to bring the mouse to a sudden stop quick enough.
> I really love the sensor tho.
> 
> Back playing with my beloved FK2


G Pro on Hyperglides with G-SR is PogChamp. Perfect blend of lower initial friction with stopping power for me.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> G Pro on Hyperglides with G-SR is PogChamp. Perfect blend of lower initial friction with *stopping power* for me.


My mouse pad can stop running assailants on their tracks in one hit.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> My mouse pad can stop running assailants on their tracks in one hit.


Damn, are you using a magenetic mousepad by chance?!


----------



## ajx

Hey guys, i am wondering if G403 would be comfortable according to my handgrip (my hand is 18,5)

Love G502 shape but i want to try wireless again


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i am wondering if G403 would be comfortable according to my handgrip (my hand is 18,5)
> 
> Love G502 shape but i want to try wireless again


I would love to try wireless again. I had an old logitech wireless mouse a friend gave me a couple years ago and that died on me because of the beating it took. What I would like is a wireless g303, that would be perfect.


----------



## ajx

Oups wrong thread, i though it was G403 thread








I am asking if you guys can tell me what would be the best mouse shape according my hand grip


----------



## OrangeRaptor

try the g900. It's wireless and has a pretty good shape from what I've heard.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Oups wrong thread, i though it was G403 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking if you guys can tell me what would be the best mouse shape according my hand grip


I bought the G403 and the G Pro, came from a G502 like you. Did not like the shape of the G403 because the upper right hand part does not curve inwards like on the G502, it goes outwards like a deathadder. Made it awkward for my grip. I use the G Pro now because the shape fits my grip better.

Edit: Forgot to add that the hump on the back was thicker or something that made it feel worse than the G502 back hump. Again, just my experience.


----------



## yinx

So I bought myself some Hyperglides just now. Not sure what to expect... new to using custom feet.

I'm assuming I have to remove the old feet? Or do I stick them on the old ones? Nvm, just noticed the instructions on their site!


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> I bought the G403 and the G Pro, came from a G502 like you. Did not like the shape of the G403 because the upper right hand part does not curve inwards like on the G502, it goes outwards like a deathadder. Made it awkward for my grip. I use the G Pro now because the shape fits my grip better.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add that the hump on the back was thicker or something that made it feel worse than the G502 back hump. Again, just my experience.


Does G403 have similar shape/ergonomic as Razer Mamba TE?
Its the only similar shape i ve tried and i highly disliked it (i tried both Mamba 4G wireless and Mamba TE Chroma Edition, both are too big/wide for my handgrip


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Does G403 have similar shape/ergonomic as Razer Mamba TE?
> Its the only similar shape i ve tried and i highly disliked it (i tried both Mamba 4G wireless and Mamba TE Chroma Edition, both are too big/wide for my handgrip


I tried a Razer Mamba TE for one day, and i'd say the feeling is closer to the G Pro. Never used a G403 though.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flokii*
> 
> I have. Made my aim even worse.. way to floaty. Should have expectad that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cant flickshot with these feets. Im not able to bring the mouse to a sudden stop quick enough.
> I really love the sensor tho.
> 
> Back playing with my beloved FK2


Go back to original G Pro feet then? I think you can get them direct from Logitech. Seems harsh to change mouse just because of the feet, which is an easy fix. sounds more like the FK2 was a better mouse for you no matter what feet were on the G Pro


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imdavidboss*
> 
> G Pro on Hyperglides with G-SR is PogChamp. Perfect blend of lower initial friction with stopping power for me.


It's crazy how much the hyperglides change your overall experience of the G Pro. It's literally heaven with the Glorious XL Heavy.


----------



## bovi77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i am wondering if G403 would be comfortable according to my handgrip (my hand is 18,5)
> 
> Love G502 shape but i want to try wireless again


if you love the G502 then the G900 is what you want, definitely not the G403.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i am wondering if G403 would be comfortable according to my handgrip (my hand is 18,5)
> 
> Love G502 shape but i want to try wireless again


Well I own all 3 g502 g900 g403 wired. I personally find all of the mice comfortable though both g502 and g403 are right handed. I'm also pretty flexible as far as I hold a mouse. The g403 is the lightest I've ever used which I've really liked. I don't know if you've ever used an ambidextrous mouse, but it's a little different. Also I like the g900 buttons the most, but g403's are still very good. Also the cable on the wired g403 isn't the best. It kinda depends on what you prioritize the most in a mouse.


----------



## gourami

is the scroll acting up for anyone? ive had the mouse for like 4 months and 2 weeks ago it started doing this, sometimes when scrolling down it randomly scrolls up.. pretty annoying since i use mwheeldown on csgo to jump and sometimes after jumping ill switch weapon because of it. i know i can change mwheelup to not switch weapons but i like it this way. and its also super annoying when scrolling through webpages... kinda pissing me off


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Ordered hyperglides too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that they dont deliver sensor feet but thats ok.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Yep, soldering in new switches that are near identical is the best option. And soldering/desoldering really isn't that hard. There's even easy tools that make the process even easier. Just have a steady hand.


Yeah, easy as pie. Just need the right equipment and switches, i think stock switches are around 60+g, the left button is now 55±g while the right one is 63/64g i think.

Got my Hyperglides today, so much better glide. GTF-X + Hyperglides on this mouse is just awesome.

Ofcourse it is game / sensitivity dependent on whether they will improve things or not. My game requires perfect tracking on very low moving speeds so i need as little friction as possible.

For games on CSGO i might not see the benefit of light as a feather mouse movement.

I think the mouse is also more stable, less wobbly as the hyperglides are a bit thicker than the stock middle sensor feet, and GTF-X isnt the most 'flat' mousepad.

I do think that hyperglides will lose their low friction over time as they are not flat by nature, wear will probably flatten them a bit? Oh well i got 4 sets anyway


----------



## MLJS54

Does anyone know if the G203 cable is completely interchangeable w/ the G Pro cable? I assume so but want to confirm. Thanks.

Holy smokes the stock cable is bad.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Holy smokes the stock cable is bad.


Did you debraid it? The braiding on my PRO and G403 was very tight which seemed to cause the cable to be more stiff than usual. Under that braiding is a decently flexible cable that shouldn't bother too many people. The G303 on the other hand has a loose fitting braid so taking it off made nearly no difference. It definitely has a worse cable than the newer mice.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Does anyone know if the G203 cable is completely interchangeable w/ the G Pro cable? I assume so but want to confirm.


Yes they are, but I wouldn't buy the G203 just for a cable, you could debraid like Derp said or get a fitting CeeSA cable for 15€ which is still cheaper and better.


----------



## daniel0731ex

You could also just get a cheapo B100 for $10 for its cable.


----------



## shaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> You could also just get a cheapo B100 for $10 for its cable.


Are they compatible? Have you done this mod? I'm looking to do this or debraid. Would be nice to have a backup.


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Yeah, easy as pie. Just need the right equipment and switches, i think stock switches are around 60+g, the left button is now 55±g while the right one is 63/64g i think.
> 
> Got my Hyperglides today, so much better glide. GTF-X + Hyperglides on this mouse is just awesome.
> 
> Ofcourse it is game / sensitivity dependent on whether they will improve things or not. My game requires perfect tracking on very low moving speeds so i need as little friction as possible.
> 
> For games on CSGO i might not see the benefit of light as a feather mouse movement.
> 
> I think the mouse is also more stable, less wobbly as the hyperglides are a bit thicker than the stock middle sensor feet, and GTF-X isnt the most 'flat' mousepad.
> 
> I do think that hyperglides will lose their low friction over time as they are not flat by nature, wear will probably flatten them a bit? Oh well i got 4 sets anyway


do the hyperglides have an additional protection layer over the gliding surface that you need to peel of like hotline feet do?


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realex*
> 
> do the hyperglides have an additional protection layer over the gliding surface that you need to peel of like hotline feet do?


No, they do not. Only adhesive is on the back surface that attaches to your mouse bottom.


----------



## daniel0731ex

I posted this in the Unspecific Mouse Thread, but thought I'd mention it here as well:

Tweak for perfect-click and rattle-free G Pro:

1. unmount the flat end of the spring to the other side of the shell wall, so that it is not loaded at all.

2. put 1mm-wide strips of tape at the end of your primary buttons to act as a taut wire, eliminating pretravel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaddy*
> 
> Are they compatible? Have you done this mod? I'm looking to do this or debraid. Would be nice to have a backup.


Yes


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Oups wrong thread, i though it was G403 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking if you guys can tell me what would be the best mouse shape according my hand grip


That's definitely a good G403 grip, not good for a GPro.


----------



## Mx518

Can somebody help me to open it?

I have paracord cable ready for installation...

I have removed the 2 screews on the bottom but I can't open it... it requires much force and I am scared to brake it...

Please somebody can help?


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Can somebody help me to open it?
> 
> I have paracord cable ready for installation...
> 
> I have removed the 2 screews on the bottom but I can't open it... it requires much force and I am scared to brake it...
> 
> Please somebody can help?


That's because there are 3 screws. The other is under the sticker.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Can somebody help me to open it?
> 
> I have paracord cable ready for installation...
> 
> I have removed the 2 screews on the bottom but I can't open it... it requires much force and I am scared to brake it...
> 
> Please somebody can help?


for illustration


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> I had the same problem with my g pro (kept misclicking rmb), the solution I found was to take off the top 2 feet and loosen the screws until it stopped misclicking.
> 
> I just loosened a bit, then tested the click force.
> 
> worked fine for me and I don't misclick them anymore.


Anyone tried this for the light buttons, is it worth to start scraping off the feet?


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Anyone tried this for the light buttons, is it worth to start scraping off the feet?


From experience, that is a very bad idea. The mouse is designed to have the top shell firmly aligned to the switches. Adjusting the tension by loosening the screws will result in uneven clicks between left and right because the mechanism is no longer level.

Do this instead:



You may use clear tape instead of copper tape. The key point is that you must cut the strips narrowly enough as not to contribute to the resistance significantly. Only coming into play when the tie is taut.

I recommend sticking the tape onto a cutting surface (e.g. clean aluminium block) and carve out the strips with a scalpel, then use tweezers to peel them off and place on the mouse shell.


----------



## qsxcv

doesnt that make it even lighter


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> doesnt that make it even lighter


No, the reason the G Pro/102 click is so light is because the springs are pressing *down* on the switch to remove pretravel. With the spring unloaded, the plunger is now resting on the switch only by its own weight. The tape-strip Tie locks the pretravel to that position, and as soon as you press down on the button the buckling action actually resists the downward force.


----------



## qsxcv

uhh doesnt the tape pull the button down?
it's like saying taping a coin on the button makes it less light.......

do u mean removing the spring and using tape?


----------



## daniel0731ex

The tape doesn't pull the button down. It just acts as a tie for the button.

The spring is unloaded.


----------



## qsxcv

the spring is designed that without tape or your finger, it lightly presses down on the plunger

if you add tape, either
1. it does nothing to the downwards travel of the button, but prevents upward motion.
2. the tension of the tape pulls the button down. that's equivalent to gluing a coin (or whatever has weight equal to the tension) on top of the button. it's possible that the tension is enough to unload the spring, but the force from that tension is also transmitted to the plunger.

the only way the tape can make the clicks stiffer is if the tape is so inflexible that when you press it, the tape pushes the button upwards.


----------



## daniel0731ex

As I have emphasized multiple times, the tape is meant to not contribute noticeably to the stiffness of the button, but only to act as a tie to prevent upward travel beyond the resting position. The feather-light issue is resolved by unloading the spring as indicated in the diagram.


----------



## qsxcv

are you saying:

take a mouse out of a box
apply a strip of tape around the front edge to connect the button to the shell
??
somehow the clicks are stiffer

or are you talking about some modification inside the mouse before applying the tape? i can't understand the top parts of the diagram


----------



## daniel0731ex

Unload the spring.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> 1. unmount the flat end of the spring to the other side of the shell wall, so that it is not loaded at all.


i see, i didn't see this


----------



## zqrk

On sale for around £40 for g pro + g640 bundle on komplett.no/se/dk.
Ordered a couple.

https://www.komplett.no/product/913831/datautstyr/mustastatur/gaming-mus/logitech-gamingpakke-cloud9-g-pro#

https://www.komplett.se/product/914446/datorutrustning/mustangentbord/gamingmus/logitech-gamingpaket-noobwork-g-pro#

https://www.komplett.dk/product/913829/hardware/mus-keyboards/gaming-mouse/logitech-gamingpakke-tsm-g-pro#


----------



## SEJB

That is actually a pretty sweet deal. I guess I'm getting a pro again.


----------



## Passante

With the last FW update this mouse feels AMAZING!!!

Have no idea what they did, but it feels like a completely different mouse. It seems like the horizontal sensitivity has been increased. Now it feels somewhat lighter, more responsive and agile. Had to reduce my polling rate to 500hz and my sense by 0.4


----------



## munchzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passante*
> 
> With the last FW update this mouse feels AMAZING!!!
> 
> Have no idea what they did, but it feels like a completely different mouse. It seems like the horizontal sensitivity has been increased. Now it feels somewhat lighter, more responsive and agile. Had to reduce my polling rate to 500hz and my sense by 0.4


new FW? I haven't had any updates since I got it, which was at release...
when did you update it? how?


----------



## realex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passante*
> 
> With the last FW update this mouse feels AMAZING!!!
> 
> Have no idea what they did, but it feels like a completely different mouse. It seems like the horizontal sensitivity has been increased. Now it feels somewhat lighter, more responsive and agile. Had to reduce my polling rate to 500hz and my sense by 0.4


What fw version do you have right now?


----------



## realex

On another note: i think i want to sand down the feet borders and use FK feet on my pro. Anyone ever did sth like that?


----------



## SmashTV

There isn't any new FW from what I see. Think poster meant something else.


----------



## SEJB

The connection for the G403 and the G pro is the same if you want to use a ceesa cable right?


----------



## Passante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realex*
> 
> What fw version do you have right now?


*110.2.16*

I don't know, maybe i didn't care about updating it until now so that's why I assumed it was a NEW FW. Anyway, now the G Pro feels great. If I could reduce the weight by 5g it would be perfect.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> The connection for the G403 and the G pro is the same if you want to use a ceesa cable right?


I assume so. U can always ask CeeSA for confirmation, he replies always quick to any questions.


----------



## Nivity

So was at the store today.
Found a 1637 G pro that had a VASTLY different side then mine.
It was grippy, grainy.

Next to it was a 1646, that was the same slippery smooth plastic I have on mine.
Wish I had that from the start lul, might have given the G pro a bigger chance.


----------



## CeeSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> The connection for the G403 and the G pro is the same if you want to use a ceesa cable right?


yes, internal connector is the most common JST PH 2.0 for both.
Color code is also the same. There is a sticky thread about it.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So was at the store today.
> Found a 1637 G pro that had a VASTLY different side then mine.
> It was grippy, grainy.
> 
> Next to it was a 1646, that was the same slippery smooth plastic I have on mine.
> Wish I had that from the start lul, might have given the G pro a bigger chance.


The mold/texture changed when the G102/G203 came out. A lot of people liked the older texture.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So was at the store today.
> Found a 1637 G pro that had a VASTLY different side then mine.
> It was grippy, grainy.
> 
> Next to it was a 1646, that was the same slippery smooth plastic I have on mine.
> Wish I had that from the start lul, might have given the G pro a bigger chance.


That is interesting if they are going back to the smoother texture.


----------



## thompax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> That is interesting if they are going back to the smoother texture.


I have 1632 (slippery) and a 1647 (grainy)


----------



## theo87

Sorry to write it here but I have to express myself. I got G Pro 3 months ago. I really disliked thic cable. Now Logitech releases same mouse with better cable under different name for half of price. I'm so upset Logitech...


----------



## Klopfer

but it uses another Sensor ( Mercury and not the PMW3366 ) and just 10M rated Switches ...


----------



## zqrk

As far as stock cables go it seems really good. They made it thick and "loose" rather than tight and thin. Really happy with my 1637 g pro


----------



## SEJB

I have to say somethibh has, changed with the default cable on the pro. While it isn't great it's much better than my release S/N cable.


----------



## noibat2

I have 17x9 cm hand and my grip is relaxed claw with ring and middle finger on top of LMB. The G Pro would be a good choice? I'm using the g403 but I'm having some trouble to control because of the size.


----------



## ashr

The G Pro just feels off to me, like it isn't as responsive as the G303. I thought it was the cable so I debraided it and it does feel better to move around but it still feels off. My sens is around 20-25cm/360 and the G303 just feels natural while with the G Pro it feels like I have to actually try and aim if that makes sense. Any ideas what it could be? I'm using hotline games feet on both mice so the only difference there is the shape of them. Maybe weight distribution? The G303 does feel much more balanced and lighter.


----------



## zqrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashr*
> 
> The G Pro just feels off to me, like it isn't as responsive as the G303. I thought it was the cable so I debraided it and it does feel better to move around but it still feels off. My sens is around 20-25cm/360 and the G303 just feels natural while with the G Pro it feels like I have to actually try and aim if that makes sense. Any ideas what it could be? I'm using hotline games feet on both mice so the only difference there is the shape of them. Maybe weight distribution? The G303 does feel much more balanced and lighter.


Maybe the 303 has deformed your hand?


----------



## imdavidboss

Since this thread was moved, does that mean we don't get updates in the Mice section of the forum when people post in this thread?

Edit: Nevermind, seems as though it moved the thread to the top of the Mice section when a new comment was made. Odd change to make considering it could affect the SEO of the page unless they did a 301 redirect. Would seemingly make it more difficult for organic traffic to find the reviews.


----------



## mike864

My new G Pro with G102 White case
Paracord Cable
Hyperglide mouse skates
Hotline Sensor skate


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike864*
> 
> 
> 
> My new G Pro with G102 White case
> Paracord Cable
> Hyperglide mouse skates
> Hotline Sensor skate


OC.net is not the appropriate place to share your pornography.


----------



## ashr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zqrk*
> 
> Maybe the 303 has deformed your hand?


Ha. Well, I've used the g pro for almost 3 months now so plenty of time to get used to it. I saw something about the g303 having more smoothing or something with the newer firmware (I'm still on the old firmware), maybe that has something to do with it?

Edit: Some mousetester graphs, not sure if they mean anything.

Moving the mice left and right then zooming into one of the peaks:
G Pro


G303


Same again but moving the mice in circles:
G Pro


G303


----------



## Conditioned

Swedes get another treat. G pro for ~42 euros (+ shipping).

https://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/250405-logitech_g_pro_gaming_mouse&pass=facebook

Not sure if they ship only to .se, the nordic countries or the whole of eu, I'm guessing the latter though.


----------



## physics

How does this mouse compare with the FK2 regarding shape and size?

I love the shape of the FK2, but the switches/shell are probably one of the worst I've ever tried. Super hard to click, which leads to much higher latency than my other mice(g403, deathadder)..


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *physics*
> 
> How does this mouse compare with the FK2 regarding shape and size?
> 
> I love the shape of the FK2, but the switches/shell are probably one of the worst I've ever tried. Super hard to click, which leads to much higher latency than my other mice(g403, deathadder)..


You're better off with Revel, which is basically a wider FK2 and 3360.

G Pro is in the other end of click hardness, which is even worse than stiff clicks. Stiff clicks won't actuate when you rest your finger on them, but on the G Pro the RMB will 99,99% certainly actuate when you try to rest your finger on it. There has never been a mouse with as extremely light clicks as the G Pro, shame this brain fart had to happen with this mouse.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> You're better off with Revel, which is basically a wider FK2 and 3360.
> 
> G Pro is in the other end of click hardness, which is even worse than stiff clicks. Stiff clicks won't actuate when you rest your finger on them, but on the G Pro the RMB will 99,99% certainly actuate when you try to rest your finger on it. There has never been a mouse with as extremely light clicks as the G Pro, shame this brain fart had to happen with this mouse.


Speak for yourself there buddy. My clicks are glorious and I have z e r o problems resting my fingers on it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Speak for yourself there buddy. My clicks are glorious and I have z e r o problems resting my fingers on it.


No issue with the god like clicks on the G900 myself either. Just a little to big for me personally in FPS or it'd be still on my desk as main.

Love my modified Gpro though it's great gaming.


----------



## Zhuni

This shouldn't have been moved imo. Move it at the time of the op but months later and 300+ pages seems inconsistent.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> This shouldn't have been moved imo. Move it at the time of the op but months later and 300+ pages seems inconsistent.


It was moved because the hardware review section was only just created. It's a restructuring of the forum as I understand it.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Speak for yourself there buddy. My clicks are glorious and I have z e r o problems resting my fingers on it.


I'm seeing continous reports about this problem, and from september 2016 to january 2017 I went through multiple RMA's - all were unusable because of the RMB.


----------



## Bucake

if future mouse reviews get dropped here in "Hardware Reviews Program", then i will miss every single one of them..


----------



## Melan

So now I'll have to look for mice reviews in section that's not about mice, but just reviews. Can you at least mirror relevant threads to the mice subforum? Just like it does when you move a thread out of one.


----------



## SynergyCB

.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

PANIC.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I'm seeing continous reports about this problem, and from september 2016 to january 2017 I went through multiple RMA's - all were unusable because of the RMB.


I'd assume vocal minority.

You sure you're not gripping past the point of actuation? I leave my fingers there and I'm golden. I palm so maybe there's a grip difference that causes clicky boomboom.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I'd assume vocal minority.
> 
> You sure you're not gripping past the point of actuation? I leave my fingers there and I'm golden. I palm so maybe there's a grip difference that causes clicky boomboom.


Does not matter even if I grab it right at the base of the button, or if I try to palm it so that most of the force is applied to the shell. All of my G Pro's simply just required pretty much only a feather to actuate, and I've gone through different batches from different months, so I'm still convinced that the vocal minority here are people with working buttons.

G303 was fine (and the button feeling in general a huge leap forward from G Pro), except for the shape which caused carpal tunnel. So were all the G100s and G3 I had, and every single mouse I ever owned, so it's not my grip causing it.


----------



## Creativity

Can anyone that has experience with the g pro, tell me if it has any of the annoying sounds the g502/g900/g403 made? such as the right and left mouse button sticking to your fingers on the g502s as well as the g900 or like the thumb buttons on the g403s making that loud buzz/spring noise if pressed and lifted off(i think from the plastic buttons rattling or springing back in to place)

Like if you shake the mouse, the scroll wheel or sensor doesnt rattle right? or the left and right mouse buttons dont stick to your fingers or buzz if you lift your fingers off, and the thumb buttons dont buzz the same?

I'm really interested in this mouse and haven't heard anything of these issues which I'm hoping it doesn't have. I returned several g502s and g403s because they all had noisy buttons or things rattling and it just threw me off logitech kind of.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> I'd assume vocal minority.
> 
> You sure you're not gripping past the point of actuation? I leave my fingers there and I'm golden. I palm so maybe there's a grip difference that causes clicky boomboom.


I have 3 G Pros and 1 G102. The first G Pro I bought on release has nice buttons, no issues. The 2 newer ones and the white G102 all have a very light RMB. Just picking up the mouse and putting it down with finger rested causes it to click. It's very weird that it's just the RMB on all these. I wish I had something to test the pressure it takes to actuate the click.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creativity*
> 
> Can anyone that has experience with the g pro, tell me if it has any of the annoying sounds the g502/g900/g403 made? such as the right and left mouse button sticking to your fingers on the g502s as well as the g900 or like the thumb buttons on the g403s making that loud buzz/spring noise if pressed and lifted off(i think from the plastic buttons rattling or springing back in to place)
> 
> Like if you shake the mouse, the scroll wheel or sensor doesnt rattle right? or the left and right mouse buttons dont stick to your fingers or buzz if you lift your fingers off, and the thumb buttons dont buzz the same?
> 
> I'm really interested in this mouse and haven't heard anything of these issues which I'm hoping it doesn't have. I returned several g502s and g403s because they all had noisy buttons or things rattling and it just threw me off logitech kind of.


All of my G Pros are very tight. No rattles or creaks.


----------



## Creativity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> I have 3 G Pros and 1 G102. The first G Pro I bought on release has nice buttons, no issues. The 2 newer ones and the white G102 all have a very light RMB. Just picking up the mouse and putting it down with finger rested causes it to click. It's very weird that it's just the RMB on all these. I wish I had something to test the pressure it takes to actuate the click.
> All of my G Pros are very tight. No rattles or creaks.


Alright, I'm hoping this is true for the G Pros noise wise, been searching a bunch on it and apparently its a pretty solid mouse.


----------



## imdavidboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It was moved because the hardware review section was only just created. It's a restructuring of the forum as I understand it.


I say you just post the reviews here and have them move it. This is the only part of these forums I even visit


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Swedes get another treat. G pro for ~42 euros (+ shipping).
> 
> https://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/250405-logitech_g_pro_gaming_mouse&pass=facebook
> 
> Not sure if they ship only to .se, the nordic countries or the whole of eu, I'm guessing the latter though.


Webhallen ships at least to Nordic countries.. however I guess the offer expired as I don't see it anymore







Or then it's just exclusive to swedish people.


----------



## KipH

Hi guys. The OCN Lab is open. I hope Ino and all our guys will be filling this section of the forum with reviews and lively discussion. If you have any concerns, please PM me. I hope this becomes the place that people look first for information.


----------



## Hemanse

Just picked up a G Pro + G640 for 50$ yesterday, should arrive monday or tuesday, time to see if i can get used to it comming from my Deathadder 3G and EC2-A


----------



## Melan

Damn, that's a good deal.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Damn, that's a good deal.


Yeah the G Pro is normally 80-90$ just on its own, i dont really need a new mousepad, so might just sell that on if possible, i mean if i could sell that for 20$ im gonna have a 30$ G Pro.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Yeah the G Pro is normally 80-90$ just on its own, i dont really need a new mousepad, so might just sell that on if possible, i mean if i could sell that for 20$ im gonna have a 30$ G Pro.


Now you have enough to buy a new cable! Basically mandatory tbh. Logitech's braided cables feel like they weigh nearly as much as the G Pro does when you're using it...


----------



## noibat2

Good night!

My hand size is 17.5x9 cm and I use a hybrid palm/claw grip, using two finger in RMB(middle and ring).

Anyone has the same grip style?

The G Pro would be a good choice?


----------



## Hemanse

Im guessing the G Pro is suppose to have very light M1 and M2 clicks? Or am i just used to the clicks on my white logo EC2-A, think i heard the Zowie mice have quite stiff clicks.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Im guessing the G Pro is suppose to have very light M1 and M2 clicks? Or am i just used to the clicks on my white logo EC2-A, think i heard the Zowie mice have quite stiff clicks.


Yeah it does. I've got both the G403 and the G Pro, both use the same spring thingies for the buttons. The buttons on my G Pro are easier to click than the ones on my G403, tho.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Yeah it does. I've got both the G403 and the G Pro, both use the same spring thingies for the buttons. The buttons on my G Pro are easier to click than the ones on my G403, tho.


Btw, if your buttons are so light that you can't rest one finger on one without clicking it, they're defective. Some people got mice like that and thought it was normal lol.

Quoted myself. Oops.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Btw, if your buttons are so light that you can't rest one finger on one without clicking it, they're defective. Some people got mice like that and thought it was normal lol.
> 
> Quoted myself. Oops.


Oh, they are not that light no







I can rest my hand on the mouse without them activating no problem, just doesnt take much force to push em, just something to get used to together with the shape, got a feeling its gonna take a little getting used to those curved sides.


----------



## Hemanse

Liking the G Pro quite a lot so far, build quality atleast on mine is alot better than my G403, no rattle, no squeaking and no wobbling. M1 and M2 are very light, but they feel the same and sound the same. Side buttons feel good, tho a little on the small side. Guess the only negatives i have found so far are the feet, when do companies learn to just copy Zowie when it comes to mousefeet







Cable is also very meh, too thick for such a light mouse, but atleast its not so bad with a mouse bungee. Sold the G640 mousepad that i got in the bundle i bought, so at 28$ for the G Pro i cant really complain


----------



## OrangeRaptor

So I used the G Pro a friends house and i dont really like the shape. I'm just gonna stick with my G303. Might get a new one though.


----------



## racer11

Are the left and right button on the new g pro batches harder to press than the ones on initial g pro versions? I bought a g pro as soon as it was released but returned it later because I keept accidnentaly pressing the right button. I would like to give the mouse a second chance if they fixed the buttons.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer11*
> 
> Are the left and right button on the new g pro batches harder to press than the ones on initial g pro versions? I bought a g pro as soon as it was released but returned it later because I keept accidnentaly pressing the right button. I would like to give the mouse a second chance if they fixed the buttons.


The one I purchased on Amazon (United States) on January 3rd was flawless. You should be safe now. ;P


----------



## randomjunk44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> The one I purchased on Amazon (United States) on January 3rd was flawless. You should be safe now. ;P


What is the serial for the model you just got from Amazon?


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomjunk44*
> 
> What is the serial for the model you just got from Amazon?


Peeled off the sticker and threw the box away I think. Rip. :/


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> I wish I had something to test the pressure it takes to actuate the click.


You could do what I did. I put the front mouse on something to make it so the buttons were lying level and then stacked coins on it until it was just enough to actuate the buttons. Then I weighed that. For both my g303 and gpro measured at a point parallel to the front of the wheel (which is pretty much where I place my fingers) I got pretty much exactly 40g for both buttons on both mice. The left and right buttons feel almost exactly the same on each mouse individually and while the g303 and gpro feel slightly different they are extremely similar. The g303 actually feels a little less tactile and like there is slightly more travel on the actual switch, but I'm not super good at judging those things. Also my g303 has several thousand hours of use while my gpro is only 2 months old and probably has less than 500 hours of use I guess.


----------



## zqrk

A mouse usually takes more than a few minutes to get used to. If you used a pilot design mouse or even a good old logitech wheel ball mouse back in the day you'd likely feel right in your comfort zone.
I do wish they'd go all out on the ergonomics though.

Logitech g pro ultimate 2018? http://cdn.ttgtmedia.com/rms/computerweekly/photogalleries/233710/253_20_logitech-notches-up-one-billion-mouse-sales.jpg


----------



## syrell

@zqrk I could mod a PMW3366 into it!


----------



## imdavidboss

Why do posts here not bump the thread in the Mice forums? It's permanently stuck on Page 2 for me of that forum. Really annoying that they would move the most popular post about discussion of the G Pro to another thread. Makes no sense.


----------



## tehort

Any way to get the scroll click to be a little stiffer?
They're way too easy to mis-click when scrolling the web.

Also, any compatible mouse wheels to mod?
Loved the ones on the G1 (really hard to get greasy), but from the pictures, I wouldn't be able to put them on the g203/g pro.


----------



## zqrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syrell*
> 
> @zqrk I could mod a PMW3366 into it!


Not a huge fan of franken mice. Hopefully the g pro was the begining of Logitech going back to retro ergonomic shapes with current top tier sensors.
There weren't good sensors around or even optical sensors around when the made a lot of those.


----------



## rezolve

I've had the G Pro for ~ a month now and I'm completely torn over it...:

I love the sensor & buttons, the shape is also comfortable enough and in general, I perform well with the mouse.

However, the cable is absolutely, without doubt the WORST mouse cable I've ever used - being a low sens player, even with a mouse bungee it still get's 'stuck' on things like the base of my monitor stand, corner of the desk etc. and it drives me mad.

Also finding the mouse feet are very 'rough' and don't glide well on my QCK XXL


----------



## wareya

get a g203 lol

same shape, sensor is still great, and the cable is even an improvement

The feet are still bad though.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> I've had the G Pro for ~ a month now and I'm completely torn over it...:
> 
> I love the sensor & buttons, the shape is also comfortable enough and in general, I perform well with the mouse.
> 
> However, the cable is absolutely, without doubt the WORST mouse cable I've ever used - being a low sens player, even with a mouse bungee it still get's 'stuck' on things like the base of my monitor stand, corner of the desk etc. and it drives me mad.
> 
> Also finding the mouse feet are very 'rough' and don't glide well on my QCK XXL


Get a better cable, costs way less than another mouse.
Go to is the deathadder cable, you can get one from china for 3-4 bucks.
De-braid it for optimal results.

Logi feet suck on everything, rip'em off as soon as you get a new mouse.
G102/203 is good but if you like the 3366 an you're used to it you might notice a difference.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> I've had the G Pro for ~ a month now and I'm completely torn over it...:
> 
> I love the sensor & buttons, the shape is also comfortable enough and in general, I perform well with the mouse.
> 
> However, the cable is absolutely, without doubt the WORST mouse cable I've ever used - being a low sens player, even with a mouse bungee it still get's 'stuck' on things like the base of my monitor stand, corner of the desk etc. and it drives me mad.
> 
> Also finding the mouse feet are very 'rough' and don't glide well on my QCK XXL


Yeah, you need one of these. ;P

Logitech's braided cables on a mouse that light is insufferable imo.


----------



## Diogenes5

Is the Middle Mouse Button lighter on newer logitech gaming pro's? I find the middle one on mine unsufferable. The main buttons are almost too sensitive and the middle feels like pushing against mount everest.


----------



## rezolve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Logi feet suck on everything, rip'em off as soon as you get a new mouse.
> G102/203 is good but if you like the 3366 an you're used to it you might notice a difference.


Thanks, I'll look into feet - I'm guessing the usual suspects like Hyperglides or Hotline are best?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Yeah, you need one of these. ;P
> 
> Logitech's braided cables on a mouse that light is insufferable imo.


Was literally _just_ looking at these cheers







currently trying to decide which colour to go for


----------



## tehort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Is the Middle Mouse Button lighter on newer logitech gaming pro's? I find the middle one on mine unsufferable. The main buttons are almost too sensitive and the middle feels like pushing against mount everest.


On the g203 I have, it`s nearly too senstive, I usually miss click on it while scrolling up.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> Thanks, I'll look into feet - I'm guessing the usual suspects like Hyperglides or Hotline are best?
> Was literally _just_ looking at these cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently trying to decide which colour to go for


I personally don't like the material Hotline Games uses in their Competition sets, which is all they make for newer mice since the G502, I think. It's true that it's more durable, but on the sets I tested on both my G Pro and G403, the edges of the feet wore down more than the rest of the foot as a whole. It ended up making the glide slower on them, which I didn't like. It's still consistent after they're worn in, however, I just didn't like that they were slower than when they were new. ;/

Sometimes it's confusing. I _hated_ the stocks on my G Pro. The Hotline Games feet were a tiny bit better, but the Hyperglides were great. Probably has something to do with the surface area of the feet; they're pretty small. On my G403, I liked the stock feet more than Hotline Games', and I kinda wish I hadn't replaced them. Then, I took _those_ off too lol, and put my spare G Pro Hyperglide skates on them instead, after shaving the sides of them a bit. Works great!

But yeah, I'll definitely be getting some Hyperglides for my G403 when they release them. Imo, they're better in every aspect. Faster/smoother glide, and more durable. Thicker as well, so they'll last longer.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> Thanks, I'll look into feet - I'm guessing the usual suspects like Hyperglides or Hotline are best?


Yes go with Hyperglyde.


----------



## safarat35

Hi guys Which is the best mousepad logitech g pro that will be my responsibility


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safarat35*
> 
> Hi guys Which is the best mousepad logitech g pro that will be my responsibility


I use the corsair mm300 and it works good. Take suggestions from other people as well.

Though I dont have a G pro I do have a G303 and it uses the same sensor.


----------



## Jaghut

Long time lurker, first post. I have recently bought a G Pro, and obviously ordered a Ceesa cable for it to replace the stiff braided cable it came with, along with some hyperglides. Since Ill have the mouse open I wonder if I can address the sensitive right mouse click in some way? Dont get me wrong, I dont think I have one of the G Pros with the defect right mouse button, but its still sligtly more sensitive than I would like. Is there any way I can stiffen the click?


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaghut*
> 
> Long time lurker, first post. I have recently bought a G Pro, and obviously ordered a Ceesa cable for it to replace the stiff braided cable it came with, along with some hyperglides. Since Ill have the mouse open I wonder if I can address the sensitive right mouse click in some way? Dont get me wrong, I dont think I have one of the G Pros with the defect right mouse button, but its still sligtly more sensitive than I would like. Is there any way I can stiffen the click?


unload the springs such that the prong rests on the other side of the shell.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Logitech G Pro weight reduction


----------



## Razhad

both of my mouse button feels light,when i lift my mouse with finger rested on top of it to recenter mouse it seems to click.
is this normal? like how they said that logitech mouse has light mouse button? this is my first time using logitech, before this i use zowie ec2-a


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The G Pro is known to have some issues with light buttons but if you're coming from Zowie I think every other mouse's clicks would feel really light.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razhad*
> 
> both of my mouse button feels light,when i lift my mouse with finger rested on top of it to recenter mouse it seems to click.
> is this normal? like how they said that logitech mouse has light mouse button? this is my first time using logitech, before this i use zowie ec2-a


Embrace the feeling!

lol jk, but I personally like how light they are. Feels like things happen the very moment I want them to. Same reason I really want a new keyboard with some MX Speed switches, even though there's nothing wrong with my current one. ;p


----------



## Razhad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The G Pro is known to have some issues with light buttons but if you're coming from Zowie I think every other mouse's clicks would feel really light.


might be that, after a long time use of zowie i dont even think zowie mice is heavy at all now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Embrace the feeling!
> 
> lol jk, but I personally like how light they are. Feels like things happen the very moment I want them to. Same reason I really want a new keyboard with some MX Speed switches, even though there's nothing wrong with my current one. ;p


hahaha, i will. i wont neglect my hardly earned $70 just because i don't like a small part of it.

mechanical can be addictive too, i once only had a keyboard with blue sw. then i thought " what about other switches? there must be more better fit my need than this"
and here i am sitting with 8 keyboard with differents switches, hahaha


----------



## Marctraider

Still love this mouse, still sweat/slippery problems







Not just this mouse, any mouse.

Been thinking of using plastidip spray (matte black) and first start by doing the buttons, and perhapsnl the sides, leaving the top/logo untouced.

Whatya guys think.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Just unload the springs like in my picture.


----------



## Crymore13

Hi all,
I have 1650 batch and it's flawless. (you got it

If I find something wrong... I post.

Maybe the best mouse I ever used(for me).(already own 1.1io, za12, rival300, g402, g400s, xai, g302, kinzu, sensei, recon)

no rattle for any direction.


----------



## gourami

man logitech's support website sucks. trying to file a warranty claim and it always give me an error.

edit: but the actual support is good, i have a new g pro on the way


----------



## lainx

nvm


----------



## bigbadbrad

This mouse is beyond amazing, I went from 51% accuracy to 56% accuracy in about 2 months (overwatch mccree main). My previous mouse was a g502 proteus (also amazing). I find no faults in the mouse, it is durable enough (I am aggressive ~







), it is absolutely flawless. Logitech wins the mouse game again...


----------



## imagran

Is it normal that the sensor gets dirty really easilly and the malfunction speed drops, then I have to clean the sensor area up with wet wipe?

No such problems with g100s though.


----------



## Rayndalf

Neither my G Pro nor my G 403 seem to collect dust or otherwise lose traction. Does the lense rattle?


----------



## SPiTTie01

If anyone would like to change the braided cable to a non-braided one, it's here: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1pc-original-JM-mouse-cable-mouse-wire-for-Logitech-G102-genuine-mouse-line/2495017_32808259064.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.mhGGtQ


----------



## VioleDota

Using the hyperglides feet on the Logitech G Pro, I'm wondering if it's necessary to have the ring feet around the sensor? From some places on the internet it says it's bad and messes with your glide, but I'm not sold yet. What do I do? Remove Ring feet or keep it?


----------



## Rayndalf

Do the hyperglides raise the mouse enough that the sensor ring doesn't touch? If the ring doesn't drag I'd leave it, but its really just there to ensure tracking on soft surfaces (so that the sensor doesn't get too close). Proper mousepads don't generally have this problem, so you can safely remove it


----------



## VioleDota

Thanks! I'm using the CM Swift RX and it definitely feels a LOT better after removing the ring feet. Before I felt like something was weighing me down around the mid center of my mouse, causing variances. I feel like I can freaking wreck everyone with this.


----------



## AwesomeGamer

Hello.
I'm thinking of purchasing the G Pro but my main concern is with the shape. I quite liked playing with the g303. I have a somewhat eccentric claw/fingertip hybrid (apologies for the pictures; I'd take better ones but I no longer have the mouse) where my thumb presses aggressively against the side and the part of my palm under my pinky and ring finger (top left of my hand essentially) pushes the hump of the mouse. Because the g303 had the diamond back I simply couldn't get used to it. I'm wondering if the g pro would be better in that department? Thanks.

Ki


----------



## geater

Well i bought this mouse today as a replacement of mine Abyssus V2. The shape feels promising but i have other concern with the sensor. Is it normal with Logitech's mouses? I had the same issue with the G402 but that was years ago..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-JyRAKswE0


----------



## Trippy

I think I'm going to go to Bestbuy tonight and buy my first gpro to see if I like it. Ill probably just return it within the first week if it doesn't work for me, at the discounted price currently I just can't help myself from trying it out.


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geater*
> 
> Well i bought this mouse today as a replacement of mine Abyssus V2. The shape feels promising but i have other concern with the sensor. Is it normal with Logitech's mouses? I had the same issue with the G402 but that was years ago..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-JyRAKswE0


In the video you typed 'pooling' instead of polling for 500hz and 1000hz, the console even said it was an unknown command. I wouldn't adjust polling using the console (I use raw input and a sense of one, and 1000dpi in csgo and), I left the polling at 1000hz in the Logitech manager, so perhaps I avoided the issue


----------



## geater

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayndalf*
> 
> In the video you typed 'pooling' instead of polling for 500hz and 1000hz, the console even said it was an unknown command. I wouldn't adjust polling using the console (I use raw input and a sense of one, and 1000dpi in csgo and), I left the polling at 1000hz in the Logitech manager, so perhaps I avoided the issue


Rayndalf i typed this just in console for the information during the video. Polling rate was changed in Logitech manager as u mentioned. In my config i have the raw input on and there is in acceleration turned on in game. That's why im pretty worried because i had before Razer or Zowie mouses and i didn't have this kind of problem

edit: right now the problem disappear itself. Don't know what exactly happened ..


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geater*
> 
> Well i bought this mouse today as a replacement of mine Abyssus V2. The shape feels promising but i have other concern with the sensor. Is it normal with Logitech's mouses? I had the same issue with the G402 but that was years ago..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-JyRAKswE0


Usually it's the the shape of Logitech mice that concerns people while the electronic design and sensor implementation are known and trusted to be top notch.

Never had an issue like that with any mouse. (most of my mice Logitech)
Higher polling should not give neg accel or different sensitivity.
No idea what was wrong with your 402 but that doesn't really happen normally with any mouse (maybe some bug in that software version with all the gyro stuff going on.).


----------



## VESPA5

I really wanted to like the G Pro. Aside from the light M1/M2 switches, I have dry hands and the only way I can get a firm grip on mice with textures like this one is to lick my fingertips like I'm about to grip a football or baseball. This mouse would be awesome if I rarely picked up the thing during a swipe, but nope. I really have to rely on the sides of my fingers to get a firm grip on this mouse or it'll slip. The shape isn't for everyone (at least not for me). Interesting because the sides of the Nixeus Revel and Zowie FK1 have similar matte surfaces yet easier to grip and pickup. Oh well


----------



## geater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Usually it's the the shape of Logitech mice that concerns people while the electronic design and sensor implementation are known and trusted to be top notch.
> 
> Never had an issue like that with any mouse. (most of my mice Logitech)
> Higher polling should not give neg accel or different sensitivity.
> No idea what was wrong with your 402 but that doesn't really happen normally with any mouse (maybe some bug in that software version with all the gyro stuff going on.).


Since then i've no problem with mouse on any of polling rate. Works perfectly, flawless sensor. Still i don't have idea like you what may caused those problem. For example in QL i didn't have any issues with 1000 hz.

Thanks for the help


----------



## st0neh

Just popping in to say the G Pro is on sale right now on Amazon (US) for $48. Finally picked one up myself. Been wanting to bag one since seeing this review.


----------



## phl0w

If only it had an ambidextrous button layout... I'm left-handed, thus loose the two thumb buttons.
The classic Logitech shape dating back to the Pilot ball mouse, and later MX300 is my favourite. I grip the mouse EXACTLY like you, Ino. Right now I use a Zowie ZA11, and am quite comfortable using it, despite its causing cramps sometimes, which I think is the fault of the concave sides.
Is the G Pro worth getting even if I couldn't use the thumb buttons?


----------



## Sargas290X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phl0w*
> 
> If only it had an ambidextrous button layout... I'm left-handed, thus loose the two thumb buttons.
> The classic Logitech shape dating back to the Pilot ball mouse, and later MX300 is my favourite. I grip the mouse EXACTLY like you, Ino. Right now I use a Zowie ZA11, and am quite comfortable using it, despite its causing cramps sometimes, which I think is the fault of the concave sides.
> Is the G Pro worth getting even if I couldn't use the thumb buttons?


Have you looked at the Mionix Avior 7000? It's not exactly the same shape as the classic Logitech mice, but I grip it the same way since it has the flatter sides. That's the reason I got it and after a bit of getting used to it I kind of like it. I've been using it for over a year now I would say.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Just popping in to say the G Pro is on sale right now on Amazon (US) for $48. Finally picked one up myself. Been wanting to bag one since seeing this review.


I purchased another one here, simply because I promised in the beginning when Logitech would produce and sell this type of model I would buy a box full of them, thus far I'm a man of my word.

Anyway the one I received is :

P/N : 810-005742
S/N : 1711LZ######

This latest model I received has the noisiest switches ever, I'm old and deaf yet these babies let me know when they're pressed quite clearly. Even the Mrs hears me on the PC down the hallway in the other room when I use this mouse.

So everyone here you have been warned, this latest model will let everyone else know you're on the PC when you connect this mouse but it's worth it, best little mouse to own and use.


----------



## khanmein

^^Interesting, Elrick.


----------



## Wassap

just bought the g pro and i got mixed feelings, its good overall minus 2 details,
the thumb buttons are fairly stiff, i like to spam them in game and its hard with this mouse,
and the other problem is the inability to rebind the left and right click to other keys, something that i could do with the g400 and 502 (but i never did cause i had enough buttons then) i was hoping to use gshift on mb5 and then bind the lmb and rmb to a secondary functions but looks imposible.


----------



## biochem

Just rebind the keys in the logitech software?


----------



## Wassap

in the software you are not allow to rebind left or right mouse buttons to any other than lmb or rmb in the g pro.
it was posible in older models like the g502 or g400.
i wish they would release a firmware or something to correct this.


----------



## Rayndalf

IIRC there was workaround for that limitation (poking around in an ini or something similar)


----------



## Wassap

you sir are a life saver, it was a .xml file in case someone else were wondering and changing from true to false a parameter it solves the problem.
assignment force_swap="LeftRightMouse" swap="Button1" context_id="Button2" locked="true"> to
assignment force_swap="LeftRightMouse" swap="Button1" context_id="Button2" locked="*false*">

and the file is located in \Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\Resources\C085\Manifest
for the g pro.


----------



## gpvecchi

My G Pro started making a springy noise on left click. Keeping it pressed and releasing finger a little makes a little noise. Anyobody else experienced and fixed it?


----------



## dwnfall

Do I remove my feet then add the hyper glides or just put them over old feet for G Pro?


----------



## Rayndalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwnfall*
> 
> Do I remove my feet then add the hyper glides or just put them over old feet for G Pro?


Remove the 4 pill shaped feet and replace them, but leave the sensor ring (or remove it, but hyperglides should elevate it enough that it doesn't touch anyway)


----------



## plyr

Rival300 front feet fits well.


----------



## Rayndalf

Better than even G1 feet / G3 feet(?)... I can only hope Steelseries releases some new mice reinforced with premium materials and smoothing to give me authority over my shots


----------



## plyr

No, these are Tiger Gaming feet.


----------



## Shogoki

This mouse is robust. I keep hitting my keyboard at high speeds with it, so far no damage.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> This mouse is robust. I keep hitting my keyboard at high speeds with it, so far no damage.


What about your thumb?


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> What about your thumb?


Point of impact is too far in front of the mouse for me to hit my thumb.


----------



## nidzakv

Which is the best firmaware for g pro?

Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> Which is the best firmaware for g pro?
> 
> Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


110.2.16 so far is the most up to date.


----------



## pyrexshorts

Can anyone tell me how to get the screws out of the bottom of the g pro? They're really tiny, and I can't get any of them out.

I'm trying to use these, if that helps: https://www.amazon.ca/Stanley-66-039-Jewelers-Precision-Screwdriver/dp/B00002X29G


----------



## CeeSA

@pyrexshorts

PH00 works for me


----------



## the1freeMan

Yeah PH00 confirmed, pyrex you got only a #0 there, you need a smaller one.


----------



## kurtextrem

Anyone else having scroll issues? Like sometimes if I only touch the wheel slightly it scrolls down, sometimes it scrolls down twice, sometimes when I scroll down, it scrolls up slightly.
(I'm using skates, so rip RMA?)


----------



## SynergyCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Anyone else having scroll issues? Like sometimes if I only touch the wheel slightly it scrolls down, sometimes it scrolls down twice, sometimes when I scroll down, it scrolls up slightly.
> (I'm using skates, so rip RMA?)


I have the same exact problem with my G703. Sadly, not sure if there's a fix besides returning it.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Anyone else having scroll issues? Like sometimes if I only touch the wheel slightly it scrolls down, sometimes it scrolls down twice, sometimes when I scroll down, it scrolls up slightly.
> (I'm using skates, so rip RMA?)


Nah, you can still RMA with replacement feet. You have to open the mouse to void the warranty.


----------



## kurtextrem

Thank you, will do. So that means, they fix my mouse and ship it back, right? (with the skates)


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Thank you, will do. So that means, they fix my mouse and ship it back, right? (with the skates)


Nah, it'll be one of two things.

1. You give them all the necessary information, and they'll send you a new mouse, free of charge. No need to return the one you have.

2. You send them your mouse and pay for the shipping from you to them. They then send a new one back and pay for the shipping.

At least, that's how it went for me. From my experience, they do the 2nd thing after already doing the 1st thing once. I guess to keep customer satisfaction, but also to not get ripped-off my dishonest consumers.


----------



## imonoz

This mouse is absolutely not without flaws, I have 3 of these and all of them has the same issue, it loses its track if you do a certain movement.

Try this,

1. Increase your sensitivity slightly.

2. Hold your cursor at a fixed spot on your screen.

3. Rotate the mouse while trying to keep the cursor on that fixed spot (so while you're rotating your mouse you should swipe it accordingly so the cursor keeps more or less still)

The mouse cursor will jump out of movement randomly while you do this, if not, you're doing it wrong.

My S/N's are: 1628, 1643, 1644

I found out this has to do with the "freemove option" in your software, turn it on and it will not behave like this.


----------



## gpvecchi

Where is the freemove option?


----------



## imonoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Where is the freemove option?


Sorry, I mean turn off "freemove", as in the mouse helps you make straight lines, and it won't do this anymore, having it on is when it comes with the issue. You find this option at your drivers -> settings -> pro mouse -> "straight line" (top option I believe).

Did you notice the cursor jumping out of track?


----------



## Melan

It's called "Angle snapping".


----------



## Shogoki

Nobody here uses angle snapping or acceleration. So there is no issue with the sensor.


----------



## Melan

Speak for yourself. I use acceleration very often.


----------



## imonoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It's called "Angle snapping".


True. I have my drivers in another language and just translated it right away, I'm lazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Nobody here uses angle snapping or acceleration. So there is no issue with the sensor.


If the sensor loses track of your movements and jumps randomly I would say there's an issue. Also the problem occur without angle snapping (or acceleration for that matter), not with it.

Made a video some time ago






My friend just bought this mouse and it was an even newer module, still the same issue. Of course I don't rotate my mouse while playing, I'm more curious if this somehow affects the performance of the mouse without me noticing it while playing.


----------



## chr1spe

It shouldn't effect gameplay at all. I wouldn't be surprised if most image correlation sensors have this "issue". They are comparing images looking for motion, not rotations, and I assume trying to take rotations in to account would make things substantially more complicated and have very little benefit. If you are comparing images and looking for motion and then the image is rotated it makes sense that tracking would be messed up to me at least.


----------



## Avalar

I have a feeling that if you rotated the mouse over the _exact_ same spot over your pad, the sensor wouldn't know to track it, seeing as it's not really "motion". So if you tried to do that with your hand, it probably would do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imonoz*
> 
> My friend just bought this mouse and it was an even newer module, still the same issue. Of course I don't rotate my mouse while playing, I'm more curious if this somehow affects the performance of the mouse without me noticing it while playing.


Unless you have an enormous mousepad and play on an extremely low sensitivity, to such an extent that your mouse is your entire arm's length away from you, and the only last bit of movement you could do would be to turn your wrist, _then_ it might affect your gameplay.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Speak for yourself. I use acceleration very often.


If you are a FPS player, you are the absolute minority.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> If you are a FPS player, you are the absolute minority.


Tell that to quake players.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Tell that to quake players.


Like i said; Absolute minority.


----------



## imonoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chr1spe*
> 
> It shouldn't effect gameplay at all. I wouldn't be surprised if most image correlation sensors have this "issue". They are comparing images looking for motion, not rotations, and I assume trying to take rotations in to account would make things substantially more complicated and have very little benefit. If you are comparing images and looking for motion and then the image is rotated it makes sense that tracking would be messed up to me at least.


Sure. I thought of that as well. What bothers me really is that I know no other mouse which has the same problem and it doesn't lose track while rotating it with angle snapping activated, only without, which is the way me and most others like to play

Anyone have a G Pro who could try this out maybe? Basically hold your mouse cursor still on your screen while moving your mouse, only way to do this is to rotate it while adjusting, I want to contact Logitech about this (not to get a refund, just to see what the cause is) but I need more people to try it out so they won't just dismiss my message.


----------



## AluminumHaste

I have tried this with a G900 in wired and wireless mode and with my Gpro and a G303, the mouse cursor mostly just stays in the same spot but moves around as I would expect, since I can't perfectly rotate around the sensor.

EDIT:

I tried it and this is what I get in Paint when I rotate on the same spot.


----------



## jaki

I don't get why you would do this. I use my mouse in my hand to move it to the left & right and up & down or a combination of both but I don't rotate it. What is the purpose of this?


----------



## imonoz

Good idea to use paint, try increasing your dpi, I did the same thing as well in paint and I used 12,000 for this (6 in windows).



So yes, it's hard to hold the mouse on the exact point however I think it's clear to anyone where the "jump" occured not made by my hand movement. I'm not using angle snapping while doing this, if I had there would be no jump.

Jaki, I don't think you're alone in that, everyone uses their mouse for that purpose. I'm not bothered by this in-game (from what I've noticed), like I've said, I'm just curious what causes this jump to happen, and when or if I get an answer I can maybe understand if it will somehow "silently" effect my gameplay. The fact that it doesn't happen when having angle snapping on is somewhat interesting to me, but hopefully someone will soon give me a logical answer to it.


----------



## jaki

Ah okay I think I understand. You rotate the mouse around its sensor and suddenly it jumps a lot? I tried it with my G Pro and it doesn't do it, even on 12000 dpi. Maybe it doesn't like your mousepad


----------



## imonoz

I'm using the logitech clothpad which this mouse was designed on, apart from that I've used 2 other mps, one being hard texture. I've also tried on three different computers all with different window versions.

I have three of these, all of which has the exact same problem, a friend of mine recently bought it as well, it got the same problem. I would be incredible surprised if yours doesn't have it, but I think it does


----------



## Crymore13

RMA it and try another batch. Probably they will RMA if you send this.


----------



## Zhuni

Yeah try again

Lotterytech™


----------



## jaki

Ok,

I was at home today and tested it again and it does exactly what you described, it jumps. BUT only if I do more than about a 90° turn. I have the assumption that the mouse just clears it's movement memory and resets itself after a short time. Maybe absolutely stupid but I have no other idea. Regardless of surface...


----------



## imonoz

Jake,

Alright, well, I will contact Logitech and see with them in some time and see if they even know about this, and if so, what causes it and how else it might effect my usage of the mouse. Perhaps if they see it for themselves they can patch it.. well hopefully.

Crymore13,

This is not only one copy of the mouse, so far it has happened in all three of the Pro's I own, same happened with a friends pro, and now jaki confirms the same for his. This is something most if not everyone owning a Pro, or perhaps even everyone with the 3366 sensor, has.


----------



## Melan

I'm certain that you lot do not account for all G Pro owners.

My G403s don't have this. However I know for sure my G403 used to skip on a dirty pad.


----------



## CorruptBE

Can't remember which Logitech mouse it was, but one used to have it up until a firmware update, then it just went away for me.


----------



## Melan

Some reported G303 to malfunction before.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I'm certain that you lot do not account for all G Pro owners.
> 
> My G403s don't have this.


That's odd. The jump he described occurs on all of my 3366 mice. (G303,G403,Pro)


----------



## Melan

It seems there is a minuscule jump. I forgot I have windows sensitivity at 4, but I use 800 CPI so it's irrelevant since the jump is tiny. At higher CPI (5000+) it will be worse ofc.

My guess sensor doesn't know how the hell to interpret your twisting hence the jumps. In the wild it won't happen because you never turn like that. It doesn't even look healthy for your wrists.

Edit: Just tried this with my MX500. It does it too but it's even smaller because of 400 CPI.


----------



## Nawafwabs

I remove BRAIDED on cable and its feel a little bit light

i hope there are ways to reduce wigth


----------



## chr1spe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Edit: Just tried this with my MX500. It does it too but it's even smaller because of 400 CPI.


I'm too lazy to dig out mice and test as the only mice I have out are the g pro and the g303 which are both the same sensor, but I would actually assume any image correlation sensor would mess up some how if you rotate it. Some of them may handle it better than others I guess, but I wouldn't be surprised to see most or all of them jump a bit.


----------



## Passante

Hi guys, do you use the G Pro with the LGS installed or uninstalled?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passante*
> 
> Hi guys, do you use the G Pro with the LGS installed or uninstalled?


Yeah, I installed & what's wrong?


----------



## gunit2004

I don't know what all the hype is about Hyperglides. I tried em for the first time on the G Pro and they made the mouse have tracking issues, even after doing a surface calibration. They are just way too thick (yes, I removed stock feet first obviously). Anyways, I performed like crap with them and pasted some other feet from Artisan that I had laying around and mouse works just fine again.


----------



## Passante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> Yeah, I installed & what's wrong?


Adds tons of input lag, that's whats wrong. I did uninstall it, afterwards the mouse felt much better, lighter, more responsive.


----------



## SmashTV

Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passante*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> Yeah, I installed & what's wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Adds tons of input lag, that's whats wrong. I did uninstall it, afterwards the mouse felt much better, lighter, more responsive.
Click to expand...

It does not.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> I don't know what all the hype is about Hyperglides. I tried em for the first time on the G Pro and they made the mouse have tracking issues, even after doing a surface calibration. They are just way too thick (yes, I removed stock feet first obviously). Anyways, I performed like crap with them and pasted some other feet from Artisan that I had laying around and mouse works just fine again.


What do you mean by tracking issues? Cuz if it's just a change in the difference between the DPI value you have it set to and the actual value, that's normal.

O, there was another page of replies lmao


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passante*
> 
> Adds tons of input lag, that's whats wrong. I did uninstall it, afterwards the mouse felt much better, lighter, more responsive.


Are you sure? Did you report the feedback to Logitech?


----------



## Passante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmashTV*
> 
> Proof or it didn't happen.


How could I prove to you a feeling?


----------



## Melan

Input lag can be measured. Feeling can not.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passante*
> 
> How could I prove to you a feeling?


Do an online reaction speed test against another mouse that you know is working properly. Easy way to get a rough idea.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Do an online reaction speed test


Just no.


----------



## Passante

How about you check it for yourself instead and make your own choice if you didn't already?

I've installed it 10 times and uninstalled it 10 times. I made my choice and am happy.


----------



## Melan

You claim there is lag, based on your "feels". You got asked for proof, because it's already been tested that LGS doesn't cause input lag.


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> I don't know what all the hype is about Hyperglides. I tried em for the first time on the G Pro and they made the mouse have tracking issues, even after doing a surface calibration. They are just way too thick (yes, I removed stock feet first obviously). Anyways, I performed like crap with them and pasted some other feet from Artisan that I had laying around and mouse works just fine again.


Depends on your pad. With Hyperglides on a Glorious XL I still have 1-2 mm LOD and no tracking issues.


----------



## Passante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> You claim there is lag, based on your "feels". You got asked for proof, because it's already been tested that LGS doesn't cause input lag.


I don't have to proof to you anything. That is how I feel about the LGS. Installed it 10 times and uninstalled it 10 times after 3/4 days. The mouse feels lighter, more responsive to me without the LGS.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I just use task manager to stop it from launching when windows starts.

I haven't noticed a difference with it running anyways. The profiles save to the mouse and I only launch it when I want to change something.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passante*
> 
> I don't have to proof to you anything. That is how I feel about the LGS. Installed it 10 times and uninstalled it 10 times after 3/4 days. The mouse feels lighter, more responsive to me without the LGS.


So still nothing substantial then. Just FUD.

Lettuce carry on.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Yesterday I install Hyperglide feet on G pro

its really smooth and made improvement in my aim


----------



## khanmein

@Passante I installed, but I disabled the startup. I'll just turn on when I need to edit something & after that close it.


----------



## kurtextrem

For my part, Hyperglides improved the G pro by A LOT. The stock ones were dragging while the hyperglides are buttery smooth (on QCK). However, they might have changed them on more recent builds? Not sure.

About the LGS: Depending on your settings, you are aware that disabling / uninstalling the LGS might mean it doesn't apply the same DPI & settings? That could explain why it is smoother, because different dpi lol


----------



## Passante

Nope, same DPI and Polling Rate.


----------



## nidzakv

Is there any way to make lmb to be a little bit easyer to click.. Button is so hard to press..

Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> Is there any way to make lmb to be a little bit easyer to click.. Button is so hard to press..
> 
> Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


It shouldn't be difficult at all. My G Pros had the lightest buttons of any Logitech mouse I've owned. Yours might be defective.


----------



## nidzakv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> Is there any way to make lmb to be a little bit easyer to click.. Button is so hard to press..
> 
> Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be difficult at all. My G Pros had the lightest buttons of any Logitech mouse I've owned. Yours might be defective.
Click to expand...

I gues i have to open omron and edit the metal spring?

Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> I gues i have to open omron and edit the metal spring?
> 
> Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


Personally, I'd just RMA the mouse, if possible.


----------



## nidzakv

@Avalar

Yes it is, but i have to pay 2x shipment, and i'm not sure yhay yhey will accept as disfunctionality.. Its, easyer to just open click and fix it.


----------



## k0fz

Is it possible to increase the lift-off distance? The software makes barely any difference it seems. Someone said to me a while ago that it can be done in some file. Can you make it higher than in the software though? I like the G Pro and I can't use it just because of how ridiculously low the lift-off distance is.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Anyone know the default "out of the box" DPI? I just bought this last night. Feels great so far but worried about installing the software to change the DPI as I've been burned hardcore by the Steelseries software constantly resetting all my settings.


----------



## Klopfer

If I remember it correctly , it was 400 , 800 , 1600 , 3200 .... but Im not 100% sure


----------



## Melan

That is correct.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> If I remember it correctly , it was 400 , 800 , 1600 , 3200 .... but Im not 100% sure


You are right, thank you. I bit the bullet and installed the software. Very nice stuff! Got it on 600/800 for now set to a hard surface.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klopfer*
> 
> If I remember it correctly , it was 400 , 800 , 1600 , 3200 .... but Im not 100% sure


+1 Confirmed. By the way, I'm using 3200 & custom surface tuning.


----------



## Nawafwabs

Is Glorious xl speed or control ?


----------



## Poodle

Whats up with G Pro buttons nowadays? I bought this mouse when it was released and it was pretty much perfect. So I needed another one for my brother and this week I went through 4 units which all had buttons which make a contact to shell making clunky sound. Half of them only RMB makes the sound and LMB is ok.

First one I got for myself had "perfect" (normal) buttons. At the store there was a whole Logitech section which had like 50 Logitech mice lined up (office mice) and they all had ok buttons. Only current new G Pro's seem to have this low quality problem. Is it impossible to get new decent copy of G Pro?


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> Whats up with G Pro buttons nowadays? I bought this mouse when it was released and it was pretty much perfect. So I needed another one for my brother and this week I went through 4 units which all had buttons which make a contact to shell making clunky sound. Half of them only RMB makes the sound and LMB is ok.
> 
> First one I got for myself had "perfect" (normal) buttons. At the store there was a whole Logitech section which had like 50 Logitech mice lined up (office mice) and they all had ok buttons. Only current new G Pro's seem to have this low quality problem. Is it impossible to get new decent copy of G Pro?


G Pro is a waste of money anyway since Logitech released the G203.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> G Pro is a waste of money anyway since Logitech released the G203.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> G Pro is a waste of money anyway since Logitech released the G203.


The poor man can't afford.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> The poor man can't afford.


I mean.lol the 203 is great. It was $20 at best buy. Hard to beat that deal.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> The poor man can't afford.


Why would I pay more for a mouse with way worse cable and super stiff M3 click? Even at same price G203 would be the better buy.


----------



## SmashTV

Coating could be arguably better and some prefer the braid. Remember your preferences are just that.


----------



## abso

I know nobody that prefers stiff cables.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Why would I pay more for a mouse with way worse cable and super stiff M3 click? Even at same price G203 would be the better buy.


Same concept with AMD is for poor people & I personally prefer braided cables.


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXec4X4meHs


----------



## the1freeMan

Gave it many chances, still don't like the mercury sensor.


----------



## rezolve

Weird question - when I lift my G Pro and place it back down on the pad with any force I can hear a strange 'bouncy' type noise, is that the springs in the buttons?


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> Weird question - when I lift my G Pro and place it back down on the pad with any force I can hear a strange 'bouncy' type noise, is that the springs in the buttons?


Yes, my g403 copy is horrible with that (one of the first versions).
Easy to test though, hold down the mousebuttons and do the same, mine gets quiet doing this.


----------



## rezolve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Yes, my g403 copy is horrible with that (one of the first versions).
> Easy to test though, hold down the mousebuttons and do the same, mine gets quiet doing this.


Great idea thanks, why didn't I think of that


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> G Pro is a waste of money anyway since Logitech released the G203.


No thanks, i'd rather have the feel and performance of the PMW 3366.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> No thanks, i'd rather have the feel and performance of the PMW 3366.


lol.

Mercury is not a downgrade.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> No thanks, i'd rather have the feel and performance of the PMW 3366.


Yeah I couldn't tell a difference between mercury and pmw3366 lol.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Mercury is not a downgrade.


On paper, it is. On feel, i didn't use it and i don't really care. I'm used to the 3366 since nearly two years and i don't see myself switching to another sensor anytime soon just because the mouse built around it is cheaper, which is more of a reason to be cautious than anything else.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> On paper, it is. On feel, i didn't use it and i don't really care. I'm used to the 3366 since nearly two years and i don't see myself switching to another sensor anytime soon just because the mouse built around it is cheaper, which is more of a reason to be cautious than anything else.


Got 2 mice with 3366 and there is no difference to the G203 sensor in performance. At least on 400/800dpi there isnt. Didnt test other settings.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Got 2 mice with 3366 and there is no difference to the G203 sensor in performance. At least on 400/800dpi there isnt. Didnt test other settings.


No percevable difference for you.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> No percevable difference for you.


Ignored that 'fella' should stick with low end products for 'it' can't differentiate the difference


----------



## xyzrave

Just got Ceesa's paracord cable and hyperglides, i can totally recommend that combo, i dont know where people saying that "hyperglides are too high and cause tracking issues" are coming from, but they havent propably cleaned off the remains of the stock feet properly, i have no issues whatsoever and didnt have to change the calibration(and lod) on the mouse.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzrave*
> 
> i can totally recommend that combo, i dont know where people saying that "hyperglides are too high and cause tracking issues" are coming from, but they havent propably cleaned off the remains of the stock feet properly, i have no issues whatsoever and didnt have to change the calibration(and lod) on the mouse.


HyperGlides work perfectly as designed and YES you have to completely remove all previous adhesive which is quite sticky and thick. Once you achieve a very smooth and clear plastic surface then you place the HyperGlides in those exact positions underneath the mouse.

It will indeed make your G Pro very slippery on any mouse surface and it almost hovers with no resistance at all.


----------



## powernet

hello! guys, please help.

So what the way we can a bit increase LOD of G502 mouse? or no chances? (or how to calibrate for increase lod?)


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powernet*
> 
> hello! guys, please help.
> 
> So what the way we can a bit increase LOD of G502 mouse? or no chances? (or how to calibrate for increase lod?)


You asked a question about the G502, but this is the _"Oh my god, i don't understand why you didn't buy a G203 instead, you are triggering me so much







"_ thread.

Anyways, you should try the surface calibration feature.


----------



## Passante

Hi all.
After using the G Pro for 1/5 year i decided to move back to my old G100s.
The G Pro had the potential to be a great mouse, but there is something with the sensor that never felt right to me.


----------



## aaafast

My 6 month old g pro's scroll wheel feels looser, steps arent very noticeable unlike when it was new. Is this normal?


----------



## FeDoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaafast*
> 
> My 6 month old g pro's scroll wheel feels looser, steps arent very noticeable unlike when it was new. Is this normal?


It is. Mechanical encoders tend to wear out.


----------



## Tirppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> but this is the _"Oh my god, i don't understand why you didn't buy a G203 instead, you are triggering me so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_ thread.


I'm one of the weird ones. I have the G203 and our local supermarket had the G Pro on discount and I bought it. And *gasp* I prefer it over the G203. And it's even the one with the heavy scroll wheel button (16xxxx serial). Only thing that really annoys me is the cable. I don't know what they were thinking.

The reason why I probably like it is the fact that the 400 DPI on the G Pro is actually a bit higher in reality compared to the G203


----------



## nyshak

Get a paracord to fix the cable.


----------



## Nivity

So, I got my first ever mouse with a doubleclick now








Logitech G Pro, rear sidebutton doubleclicks from time to time (quite annoying when you browsing hehe)

Cannot return it either so into the graveyard it goes


----------



## Johan450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> So, I got my first ever mouse with a doubleclick now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech G Pro, rear sidebutton doubleclicks from time to time (quite annoying when you browsing hehe)
> 
> Cannot return it either so into the graveyard it goes


I'll take it if you're actually going to toss it


----------



## Nivity

Not gonna do that, graveyard = where all my unused mice lays.
I tried some new G pro in the store today and all of them just suck.

I have a early batch G pro, the clicks are almost silent and feels great to me. They are lighter also.

All the new ones are just loud, click feeling is much worse on all of them.
No Idea if it is possible to fix the sidebutton double click, it is all soldered together which sucks.

Maybe I can try and swap the kalih switch itself but then I gotta get some soldering equipment and well, no Idea if it will fix anything.


----------



## Johan450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Not gonna do that, graveyard = where all my unused mice lays.
> I tried some new G pro in the store today and all of them just suck.
> 
> I have a early batch G pro, the clicks are almost silent and feels great to me. They are lighter also.
> 
> All the new ones are just loud, click feeling is much worse on all of them.
> No Idea if it is possible to fix the sidebutton double click, it is all soldered together which sucks.
> 
> Maybe I can try and swap the kalih switch itself but then I gotta get some soldering equipment and well, no Idea if it will fix anything.


If you're not confident in soldering it might be easier to just swap over the module the sidebutton switches sit on if you own a g102/203, afair it was just a 3 pin ribbon cable.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I have a early batch G pro, the clicks are almost silent and feels great to me. They are lighter also.


What you consider a plus, is a problem for me. My G Pro clicks are light to the point where accidental RMB presses happens. It's rare but it happens.
My G303 clicks are light but definite and crisp. Unless you are in a state of extreme stress, you cannot press them accidentaly.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan450*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Not gonna do that, graveyard = where all my unused mice lays.
> I tried some new G pro in the store today and all of them just suck.
> 
> I have a early batch G pro, the clicks are almost silent and feels great to me. They are lighter also.
> 
> All the new ones are just loud, click feeling is much worse on all of them.
> No Idea if it is possible to fix the sidebutton double click, it is all soldered together which sucks.
> 
> Maybe I can try and swap the kalih switch itself but then I gotta get some soldering equipment and well, no Idea if it will fix anything.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not confident in soldering it might be easier to just swap over the module the sidebutton switches sit on if you own a g102/203, afair it was just a 3 pin ribbon cable.
Click to expand...

The sidebutton ribbon cable is soldered though, otherwise yeah easy fix.
I have a G102 as well.

Gonna ask my brother that have all the stuff if he can help me solder one of the kalih switches on the G102 to the G pro one.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I have a early batch G pro, the clicks are almost silent and feels great to me. They are lighter also.
> 
> 
> 
> What you consider a plus, is a problem for me. My G Pro clicks are light to the point where accidental RMB presses happens. It's rare but it happens.
> My G303 clicks are light but definite and crisp. Unless you are in a state of extreme stress, you cannot press them accidentaly.
Click to expand...

I guess I prefer mice with quieter clicks.
G403 is louder but I do like the click feel more on that.
I would say old G pro quiet - G403 middleground - new g pro loud











The left white bottom black top is the old G pro
The white top black bottom is the new G pro


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I guess I prefer mice with quieter clicks.
> G403 is louder but I do like the click feel more on that.
> I would say old G pro quiet - G403 middleground - new g pro loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left white bottom black top is the old G pro
> The white top black bottom is the new G pro


Yea the old G pro is certainly a lot quieter lol


----------



## Nivity

The weird thing is how they can differ so much.
The switches are the same, the top shell have nothing to do with the click feel or sound (since swapping top shells changes nothing about it.
At least I think they are the same, I just saw China 20m on both at least.
Kalih side on both.


----------



## Johan450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> The sidebutton ribbon cable is soldered though, otherwise yeah easy fix.
> I have a G102 as well.
> 
> Gonna ask my brother that have all the stuff if he can help me solder one of the kalih switches on the G102 to the G pro one.


Yeah thats kinda what I was going at, ime just heating up the wirejoints and pulling is much easier than removing actual switches, esspecially if you don't have a desoldering gun.


----------



## Shogoki

One year using the G Pro. I don't really understand this mouse yet. Some days, it's the natural extension of my hand, and all i land are headshots. Some days, i don't even know how to grip it. Today is an ok day.









Ordered some Artisan Teppeki to put on the sides of the mouse. It has already been modded with hyperglides. Zero issues with the cable since i'm using a Zowie Camade.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogoki*
> 
> One year using the G Pro. I don't really understand this mouse yet. Some days, it's the natural extension of my hand, and all i land are headshots. Some days, i don't even know how to grip it. Today is an ok day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered some Artisan Teppeki to put on the sides of the mouse. It has already been modded with hyperglides. Zero issues with the cable since i'm using a Zowie Camade.


Yeah, I've had teh same consistency issues. 1 day I feel like I've got aimbot, the other day I have trouble hitting standing targets.


----------



## Notty

Is not the mouse, is the sensor.


----------



## Shogoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Is not the mouse, is the sensor.


So, despite me saying that the problem lies in the way the mouse feels in my hand, you are telling us that it's the sensor who makes me good one day, and bad the next ? Despite acting within the same factory parameters every time ?
Stop. Just stop.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Is not the mouse, is the sensor.


Um ok


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Is not the mouse, is the sensor.


No.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Is not the mouse, is the sensor.


No.


----------



## Avalar

Not another thread, please.


----------



## xyzrave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalar*
> 
> Not another thread, please.


This guy


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Yeah, I've had teh same consistency issues. 1 day I feel like I've got aimbot, the other day I have trouble hitting standing targets.


Can you giveaway to me?


----------



## capoqt

help please,

cant assign right left buttons, tho Ive remapped lmb/rmb to the sidebuttons. googling didnt help cause I cant find the resource/gpro folder any tips?

thank you


----------



## Nx87

Notty said:


> Is not the mouse, is the sensor.


Let me guess, the solution is to get rid of the 3366 and replace it with an MLT04 and easy fix, perfect aim every day?


----------



## Avalar

Nx87 said:


> Let me guess, the solution is to get rid of the 3366 and replace it with an MLT04 and easy fix, perfect aim every day?


Please don't get him started.


----------



## reqq

So my g303 button broke and i went with this. Think i like the shape better. But with the g303 i used hard mat func but it was dirty so went with steelsereis qck with this one. There is something off or im not use to cloth. They have the same sensor but with this cloth mat it almost feels like it accelerating the mouse. Will try this mat couple of days, might go back to hard mat if this feeling remains.

Its like the mat is to slippery.

edit: get a muddy feeling of this cloth mat aswell..


----------



## nidzakv

+1 for the hard mat. I went from zowie swift to heavy, waaaaay better aim with hard pads.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marctraider

Got a new G Pro, I love the new coating, less smooth, more coarse, easier for me personally to keep a grip when starting to sweat on my fingertips.

I dont like the heavy clicky buttons on the new revisions tho, I shall modify that at once!

Also, my revision seems to be: 1648, my old one was 1629 (Early pre-order)

I cannot find any data about 1648 on the web. I wonder what changed.


----------



## Nawafwabs

guys i cant search in this post anymore after the update site


----------



## Leopardi

Marctraider said:


> Got a new G Pro, I love the new coating, less smooth, more coarse, easier for me personally to keep a grip when starting to sweat on my fingertips.
> 
> I dont like the heavy clicky buttons on the new revisions tho, I shall modify that at once!
> 
> Also, my revision seems to be: 1648, my old one was 1629 (Early pre-order)
> 
> I cannot find any data about 1648 on the web. I wonder what changed.


Heavy clicks? My 1647 revision has same exact light clicks as the release month 192x revisions.


----------



## Marctraider

Leopardi said:


> Heavy clicks? My 1647 revision has same exact light clicks as the release month 192x revisions.


Guess its personal preference. I can imagine someone with huge hands dont prefer light clicks, and vice versa.

What I DID notice with the new revision is a heavy tactile click on the right button, and as i suspected it has nothing to do with the micro switches itself but rather the shell itself.

I found out after replacing the omrons and still had the issue. Looks like the button hits a piece of plastic when the microswitch bounces down and fully pressed down, which makes the heavy noise.

Seems like a molding issue or deviation or margin of error between different shells.


----------



## Leopardi

Marctraider said:


> Guess its personal preference. I can imagine someone with huge hands dont prefer light clicks, and vice versa.
> 
> What I DID notice with the new revision is a heavy tactile click on the right button, and as i suspected it has nothing to do with the micro switches itself but rather the shell itself.
> 
> I found out after replacing the omrons and still had the issue. Looks like the button hits a piece of plastic when the microswitch bounces down and fully pressed down, which makes the heavy noise.
> 
> Seems like a molding issue or deviation or margin of error between different shells.


That's not related to the revision. I've tried just about every batch in between, and it's completely random. Sometimes you get both tactile clicks, sometimes both non-tactile soft clicks, sometimes only LMB is tactile while RMB is soft etc.

All however misclick like hell and are impossible to use in the long run. *patiently waits for Ninox Astrum*


----------



## Marctraider

Leopardi said:


> That's not related to the revision. I've tried just about every batch in between, and it's completely random. Sometimes you get both tactile clicks, sometimes both non-tactile soft clicks, sometimes only LMB is tactile while RMB is soft etc.
> 
> All however misclick like hell and are impossible to use in the long run. *patiently waits for Ninox Astrum*


Ill just try and fix it instead


----------



## SuperMumrik

Hello guys 

Is this normal behaviour for the G Pro (g640 pad)?
Ceesa cable and Hyper glides and I've done most of the stuff in r0ach's optimization guide.

I'm trying to fugure out my inconsistent performance in games and I feel something is slightly off


----------



## Melan

The reason for inconsistent performance is you. Not your mouse. Plot is fine.


----------



## SuperMumrik

Melan said:


> The reason for inconsistent performance is you. Not your mouse. Plot is fine.


Probably true, but i find that 1000hz plot with spikes up to 1200hz kinda wierd


----------



## humpen

is the mousewheel between g203 and the g pro easy to swap without soldering?


----------



## Fluxify

In your opinion, what do you think is the best mousepad for this mouse while playing competitive Counter-Strike? I am getting sent a new G Pro so it makes sense to grab a new mousepad.


----------



## khanmein

Fluxify said:


> In your opinion, what do you think is the best mousepad for this mouse while playing competitive Counter-Strike? I am getting sent a new G Pro so it makes sense to grab a new mousepad.


Artisan


----------



## gpvecchi

I agree. I have an Artisan Shidenkai Mid, and it's miles away from other pads. I like hard pads, I had Steelseries 9HD before and custom teflon pad, Artisan is another planet.


----------



## Kanya

gpvecchi said:


> I agree. I have an Artisan Shidenkai Mid, and it's miles away from other pads. I like hard pads, I had Steelseries 9HD before and custom teflon pad, Artisan is another planet.


Downside to owning a Shiden is how rapidly they wear out. Unlike a 9HD (i own both) 

Artisans are great but be aware of their longevity.


----------



## dontspamme

I've had my Shiden-Kai XSOFT for about ten years now, and it has lost absolutely nothing of it's glide. 

It has lost some of it's colour, but that has not effected it's use in any way.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

I hate the look of that type of mouse it's literally so boring. 

just looks like a blob 


Bet the sensor is amazing though. I had a rebadged G9x with all acceleration and smoothing disabled and it was the best mouse I ever owned. I hate this gskill ripsaw specs are nothing when it comes to mice.


----------



## Arizonian

It’s a shape you either like or not. 

Incredibly I’m still using my gpro and its going to be hard for me to replace until something small and similar comes out. I’m up for a right handed ergo if something like an updated savu was released.


----------



## Nori

Kanya said:


> Downside to owning a Shiden is how rapidly they wear out. Unlike a 9HD (i own both)
> 
> Artisans are great but be aware of their longevity.


read pm, baby


----------



## gpvecchi

dontspamme said:


> I've had my Shiden-Kai XSOFT for about ten years now, and it has lost absolutely nothing of it's glide.
> 
> It has lost some of it's colour, but that has not effected it's use in any way.


Same for me, still no issues. I bought the large version so I will eventually turn it.


----------



## the1freeMan

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> I hate the look of that type of mouse it's literally so boring.
> 
> just looks like a blob
> 
> 
> Bet the sensor is amazing though. I had a rebadged G9x with all acceleration and smoothing disabled and it was the best mouse I ever owned. I hate this gskill ripsaw specs are nothing when it comes to mice.


:0 How did you disable acceleration and smoothing? I really want to know...


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

the1freeMan said:


> :0 How did you disable acceleration and smoothing? I really want to know...


the alienware tactx had the same exact sensor as the g9x except it didn't have any hardware acceleration like smoothing, angle snapping . it was literally 1:1 mapping for the cursor. such mice are very rare with a sensor that capable.

basically it was the same experience as using a 20 year old 400 dpi optical mouse except it had 5000 dpi.

only way the cursor movement could be altered was DPI settings and native windows settings. with pointer precision and speed in the middle, mouse cursor movement was 1:1 no matter what. this is why it was my favorite mouse ever. G9x sensor, more than enough DPI (I used 3200 out of 5000) and better shape IMO than most mice ever made, looked cool too. only thing I didn't like about it is it was ridiculously light weight and I love a heavy mouse.


----------



## the1freeMan

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> the alienware tactx had the same exact sensor as the g9x except it didn't have any hardware acceleration like smoothing, angle snapping . it was literally 1:1 mapping for the cursor. such mice are very rare with a sensor that capable.
> 
> basically it was the same experience as using a 20 year old 400 dpi optical mouse except it had 5000 dpi.
> 
> only way the cursor movement could be altered was DPI settings and native windows settings. with pointer precision and speed in the middle, mouse cursor movement was 1:1 no matter what. this is why it was my favorite mouse ever. G9x sensor, more than enough DPI (I used 3200 out of 5000) and better shape IMO than most mice ever made, looked cool too. only thing I didn't like about it is it was ridiculously light weight and I love a heavy mouse.


Smoothing and angle-snapping are not hardware acceleration...


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

the1freeMan said:


> Smoothing and angle-snapping are not hardware acceleration...


I probably got the terminology wrong, but all I know is that that sensor in the tactx is a g9x and it's basically like using a ball mouse that's unadulterated by hardware in the mouse.


----------



## mksteez

I’ve been using the G Pro since it came out and throughout that time I’ve had it, it occasionally gives me cramps but lately it seems to be more often. 

I love the sensor but I’m not sure what to replace it with. Would like to try the Ultralight Pro but it’s OOS


----------



## milkbreak

Steelseries QCK+ Limited is the best mousepad I've tried so far. Including a bunch of Artisan pads.


----------



## Conditioned

I just got a new one because my wheel mouse button died. Great support, too bad the qc/build quality isn't what it used to be. 

What's the latest firmware? Just want to make sure, I feel like the gamingsoftware is ul/dl everything but firmware version.


----------



## the1freeMan

Conditioned said:


> I just got a new one because my wheel mouse button died. Great support, too bad the qc/build quality isn't what it used to be.
> 
> What's the latest firmware? Just want to make sure, I feel like the gamingsoftware is ul/dl everything but firmware version.


Lol that's like the worst part of the mouse, if anything you should just solder in a lighter one right away. I'm almost hoping that mine breaks..


----------



## the1freeMan

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> I probably got the terminology wrong, but all I know is that that sensor in the tactx is a g9x and it's basically like using a ball mouse that's unadulterated by hardware in the mouse.


You really should do more research on the topic. You can't really discuss technical matters in such a way.

The adns 9500 is outdated by today's standards and never was a top choice.
Here a video that gets the concept across without much technical knowledge required.






Aside from this test, it's been known forever that it has bad SRAV (acceleration) on cloth by design.
It has also been tested on OCN and on the good side, it has no measurable smoothing.

Btw ball mice use encoders to digitize the ball's movement


----------



## Fluxify

Just got my new G Pro, how should I keep it clean? I was using just a paper towel with water on my last one.


----------



## khanmein

Conditioned said:


> I just got a new one because my wheel mouse button died. Great support, too bad the qc/build quality isn't what it used to be.
> 
> What's the latest firmware? Just want to make sure, I feel like the gamingsoftware is ul/dl everything but firmware version.


Firmware 110.2.16

LGS 9.00.42


----------



## Conditioned

khanmein said:


> Firmware 110.2.16
> 
> LGS 9.00.42


Thanks bud!


----------



## Elrick

Fluxify said:


> Just got my new G Pro, how should I keep it clean? I was using just a paper towel with water on my last one.


Use a traditional hand soap liquid mixed with warm water then use a tough and absorbent paper towel, to dip and clean your external casing of your mouse.

Remember not to allow the liquid to drip into the cracks and crevices of the mouse around the mouse switches, otherwise when you try and connect it to your USB port, you may smoke your G Pro away and damage the usb port at the same time.

Always allow the mouse to dry up before re-connecting it.


----------



## J Doe

Received my Logitech G Pro today and I am feeling disappointed. I have switched to Logitech G Pro from Nixeus Revel hoping that smaller mouse will improve my skill but it seems to be quite the opposite. In CS GO i used 0.475 sensitivity at 1600 dpi with Nixeus Revel but Logitech G Pro feels too fast at the same settings so I had to go down to 0.4 at 1600 dpi. Still Nixeus Revel feels more precise and stable in terms of crosshair movement. I can't understand what is the problem with Logitech G Pro and why it acts different at the same settings. 
P.S. Sorry for any grammatical mistakes in my post.


----------



## cdcd

J Doe said:


> Received my Logitech G Pro today and I am feeling disappointed. I have switched to Logitech G Pro from Nixeus Revel hoping that smaller mouse will improve my skill but it seems to be quite the opposite. In CS GO i used 0.475 sensitivity at 1600 dpi with Nixeus Revel but Logitech G Pro feels too fast at the same settings so I had to go down to 0.4 at 1600 dpi. Still Nixeus Revel feels more precise and stable in terms of crosshair movement. I can't understand what is the problem with Logitech G Pro and why it acts different at the same settings.
> P.S. Sorry for any grammatical mistakes in my post.



Use MouseTester to measure your actual CPI. And don't believe everything RJN says (I take it you got the 'smaller mice for better aim' notion from him)


----------



## genbarrison

del


----------



## Leopardi

J Doe said:


> Received my Logitech G Pro today and I am feeling disappointed. I have switched to Logitech G Pro from Nixeus Revel hoping that smaller mouse will improve my skill but it seems to be quite the opposite. In CS GO i used 0.475 sensitivity at 1600 dpi with Nixeus Revel but Logitech G Pro feels too fast at the same settings so I had to go down to 0.4 at 1600 dpi. Still Nixeus Revel feels more precise and stable in terms of crosshair movement. I can't understand what is the problem with Logitech G Pro and why it acts different at the same settings.
> P.S. Sorry for any grammatical mistakes in my post.


Sides ruin it probably as it's carved inwards instead of straight, as well as too light buttons forcing you to grip stupidly and keep tension in your muscles. Should be called muscle tensioning buttons.


----------



## J Doe

cdcd said:


> Use MouseTester to measure your actual CPI. And don't believe everything RJN says (I take it you got the 'smaller mice for better aim' notion from him)


They both seem to have the same CPI. And you're right about RJN.



genbarrison said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I got the g pro when it came out and had to return it after 2 weeks because I couldn't aim. In terms of personal experience and ability to aim I rate it one of the worst. That's when I really started my journey testing different gaming mice and investigating the "smaller mice are better for aiming" claim. My conclusion: The grip is more important. My first priority is to get a mouse which I can perfectly palm/claw because I simply cannot make accurate small movements with a fingertip grip. And honestly, I doubt anyone can. If the grip is given however, I usually perform better with smaller mice (EC2 > EC1 and FK2 > FK1 for example).


Guess I should return mine as well.


----------



## J Doe

Here is the strange thing. I managed to mostly solve my problem with Logitech G Pro by lowering its DPI setting from 1600 to 800 DPI and bumping in-game sensitivity from 0.475 to 0.95. Now I don't fell much difference between Logitech G Pro and Nixeus Revel though my aim is still better with Revel. For some unknown reason [email protected] DPI and [email protected] DPI on Logitech G Pro feel completely different in CS GO. As if [email protected] DPI was much higher than [email protected] DPI. At the same time there is no obvious difference between those two settings with Nixeus Revel and MouseTester reports virtually the same result for both mice set to 1600 DPI. I also own SteelSeries Kana V2 and it doesn't differ from Nixeus Revel on 1600 DPI.


----------



## deepor

Perhaps your hand gripping the two mice differently and the sensor being in a different spot is causing that difference you feel.


----------



## wein07

J Doe said:


> Here is the strange thing. I managed to mostly solve my problem with Logitech G Pro by lowering its DPI setting from 1600 to 800 DPI and bumping in-game sensitivity from 0.475 to 0.95. Now I don't fell much difference between Logitech G Pro and Nixeus Revel though my aim is still better with Revel. For some unknown reason [email protected] DPI and [email protected] DPI on Logitech G Pro feel completely different in CS GO. As if [email protected] DPI was much higher than [email protected] DPI. At the same time there is no obvious difference between those two settings with Nixeus Revel and MouseTester reports virtually the same result for both mice set to 1600 DPI. I also own SteelSeries Kana V2 and it doesn't differ from Nixeus Revel on 1600 DPI.


AFAIK, the Nixeus Revel is the Steelseries Sensei shape, which is a proven shape/design and serves as the template improved upon for many of the newer mice today. It's kinda natural the mouse shape fits u better.


----------



## DazzaInOz

wein07 said:


> AFAIK, the Nixeus Revel is the Steelseries Sensei shape, which is a proven shape/design and serves as the template improved upon for many of the newer mice today. It's kinda natural the mouse shape fits u better.


After using the ultralight for about a week I now know how good the revel/old sensei shape is. The UL is similar design but with it's sharp angles feels like holding a box and for whatever reason steelseries opted to enlarge the new sensei and put a worse sensor in the better shaped rival 110. Hoping the new g pro gets everything right and gives us a great shape with logitechs awesome clicks.


----------



## xmr1

DazzaInOz said:


> After using the ultralight for about a week I now know how good the revel/old sensei shape is. The UL is similar design but with it's sharp angles feels like holding a box and for whatever reason steelseries opted to enlarge the new sensei and put a worse sensor in the better shaped rival 110. Hoping the new g pro gets everything right and gives us a great shape with logitechs awesome clicks.


I actually really like the kind of rectangular shape of the Ultralight. Not sure why.


----------



## discoprince

my starfield/splatter pattern take on the phantom ultralight, with my gpro.

ceesa cable
hotline feet


----------



## Pirx

nice work!


----------



## khanmein

Now my left click got issues which are not registered or response too quick.


----------



## bovi77

discoprince said:


> my starfield/splatter pattern take on the phantom ultralight, with my gpro.
> 
> ceesa cable
> hotline feet


WOW!! how did you do it? looks sick af!


----------



## bovi77

J Doe said:


> Here is the strange thing. I managed to mostly solve my problem with Logitech G Pro by lowering its DPI setting from 1600 to 800 DPI and bumping in-game sensitivity from 0.475 to 0.95. Now I don't fell much difference between Logitech G Pro and Nixeus Revel though my aim is still better with Revel. For some unknown reason [email protected] DPI and [email protected] DPI on Logitech G Pro feel completely different in CS GO. As if [email protected] DPI was much higher than [email protected] DPI. At the same time there is no obvious difference between those two settings with Nixeus Revel and MouseTester reports virtually the same result for both mice set to 1600 DPI. I also own SteelSeries Kana V2 and it doesn't differ from Nixeus Revel on 1600 DPI.


On why you aim well with the revel, too many factors. Some subconscious. You should not wonder why too much and simply use that gives you the best results.

Now on DPI and sensitivity, in my experience only Logitech G mice are true to DPI spec. meaning 800dpi step is really 800dpi. Now I don't have a revel but all my other mice inc Zowie are not to spec. I believe mousetester does not give accurate dpi results. use this website https://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/dpianalyzer/ . Draw a vertical line on a paper along 1 edge of your mouse and another 1-2 inches away. Move your mouse from 1 line to another.

Also width of mouse will affect sensitivity, when you make wrist movements. Smaller mice will move more vs wider mouse at the same sensitivity & actual dpi.


----------



## the1freeMan

bovi77 said:


> ...
> 
> Now on DPI and sensitivity, in my experience only Logitech G mice are true to DPI spec. meaning 800dpi step is really 800dpi. Now I don't have a revel but all my other mice inc Zowie are not to spec.I believe mousetester does not give accurate dpi results. use this website https://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/dpianalyzer/ ...


Really. You either don't understand 3rd grade math or are dipwizard incognito. It's literally a single division of counts vs distance (plus the inch conversion if you measure in metric).

The extra data is utterly useless. Cpi is an integer value and this measuring system will always have human error, putting 2 decimals is literally worse than useless and so is the deviation. Consider that logitech g 102/203 is out of spec by about 50cpi due to design (recycled shell) and I've found a4tech mice with mislabeled steps where 800 was 600. You couldn't care less about percentage deviation from the value you thought you have. 

That said the online (lol) instrument you propose is IN FACT LESS ACCURATE as it can use a maximum of 6cm to measure when the proper tool gives you 10.
MORE MEASURING DISTANCE equals MORE PRECISION, again this is extremely basic math.
I shouldn't be the one explaining you. These things should be obvious to anyone.


----------



## khanmein

9.02.61 is out with new notifications.


----------



## hza

LGS 9.02.61

Why Update?
Support for PRO Wireless Gaming Mouse
Support for G502 HERO Gaming Mouse
Support for Logitech G Pro Gaming Mouse
Support for Logitech G MX518 Gaming Mouse
Added option to disable charging feature for POWERPLAY charging pad
Added on screen notifications when switching profiles and changing DPI presets.
Minor bug fixes


----------



## Klopfer

G MX518 ?


----------



## Avalar

Klopfer said:


> G MX518 ?


;0


----------



## Elrick

Klopfer said:


> G MX518 ?



Still the BEST ever mouse made by them :thumb:.


----------



## Leopardi

Klopfer said:


> G MX518 ?


That would be closer to G100s feel than the G Pro, yes please


----------



## DazzaInOz

Maybe Logitech will remain predictable and release a new more affordable mouse out of nowhere like they did with the G403. G MX518 Prodigy? Peter Nixeus won't be happy!


----------



## cdcd

Both the G502 with HERO and the G MX518 haven't been mentioned anywhere so far, curious to see them 'revealed' just like that.


----------



## Avalar

hza said:


> LGS 9.02.61
> Support for G502 HERO Gaming Mouse


WAIT..


----------



## senileoldman

Mouse addiction is a serious mental disease. I've bought so many mice, and now I'll have to buy the new MX518 and the Nixeus.


----------



## discoprince

bovi77 said:


> WOW!! how did you do it? looks sick af!


used an airbrush. theres a neat trick where you can turn the PSI down real low on your compressor and when you spray it comes out like that.

I was taking it apart to paracord it and decided to paint it for fun. it was originally painted grey with black accents (like the side buttons and around the wheel) but I didn't end up liking it so I did the starfield instead. painted over the LED bar and Logo on the GPRO since I turn the LED's off anyway.

basically i painted both shells seperately. Primed them black with Stynlrez from Badger Airbrush Co. Then sprayed black with Vallejo Game Color Black. then i did the starfield/splatter pattern with Vallejo Game Color Dead White. Once everything was dry I used Minitare's Satin Varnish all over the mouse. These are all paints I just to paint up miniatures for Warhammer 40k table top.


----------



## munchzilla

Avalar said:


> WAIT..


wouldn't be too excited since it's not wireless and still weighs a lot without modding, but cool to know they're quitting 3366 I think.


----------



## Avalar

senileoldman said:


> Mouse addiction is a serious mental disease. I've bought so many mice, and now I'll have to buy the new MX518 and the Nixeus.


Trust me man, you're not alone. Since the Ultralight, or more so the Astrum, I'll be getting more just for the sake of not missing out. It's like needing to see a newly released movie lmao.


----------



## James N

Avalar said:


> Trust me man, you're not alone. Since the Ultralight, or more so the Astrum, I'll be getting more just for the sake of not missing out. It's like needing to see a newly released movie lmao.


Yea after buying your first gaming grade mouse, you are amazed and happy how much of an improvement it is. Then you buy a new one, because there is an issue with your current one and if you have to buy a new one, might as well get a different model. Then you realize that you aim much better with the new mouse and wonder why that is. Then you start to buy used mice of ebay, just to see if you find a shape that makes you aim even better. After a while you just buy every new mouse as soon as it comes out, because.......


----------



## abso

did anyone try to add griptape to the sides for better grip? Just feels a bit to slippery for me and thinking about how to mb fix it.


----------



## the1freeMan

Has anyone tried to remove the bottom screw sticker with heat and managed to re-attach it without ruining it?


----------



## sprite08

Here I would like to share a little personal thought about the performance of the Logitech 3366 and Mercury sensor series. I used G303, G502, G pro and G102. 

With 3366 

+ Will need to use the driver to customize the surface under the mousepad, then I can play stable and better. But it seems that sensor performance is dependent on this driver, which is when I removed or failed to start them automatically after restarting my computer. I'm not sure but differences can be realized and I do not like this. 
+ Cloth pad is not available with G240 

+ At this Logitech sensor (I have not tried with the 336x of other vendors) I can detect that the sensor is straight line more than the 3310 sensor (specifically on KPM and Zowie). The difference is very small on the paintman, but in the game it will answer this question. I'm a cs1.6 player and I'm pretty sure this is when it comes to spraying, it's less accurate than KPM and Zowie. Although I noticed the performance on the 3366 seemed firmer and better than the 3310, which was coarser and better predictable in the aim phases in the game.

Mercury 

+ The initial feeling to me about this sensor is pretty good despite the high lift off. But after a while I started to notice that they were a bit less accurate than the 3366. And like the 3366, it seemed to have the same level of alignment. The spray phases in the game are not as good as the 3310 on roccat and zowie. 
+ Very crude, easy to target, accurate prediction, more than 3366 

I will not consider the aspect of shape fit with hands that affect the outcome in the game. I can get the favorite sensor to the degree on the desired shape in my edited mice. I did kinzuadder, kinzu core KPM, rival 100 core zowie and G502. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## jayfkay

Avalar said:


> Trust me man, you're not alone. Since the Ultralight, or more so the Astrum, I'll be getting more just for the sake of not missing out. It's like needing to see a newly released movie lmao.


well at least you admit that it's a mental illness. you fully embrace placebo and stupidity.


----------



## Avalar

jayfkay said:


> well at least you admit that it's a mental illness. you fully embrace placebo and stupidity.


...okay


----------



## Elrick

jayfkay said:


> well at least you admit that it's a mental illness. you fully embrace placebo and stupidity.



You've just categorized about 90% of OCN members here, especially within this section :helpingha .


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Anyone else have one of these and the side mouse buttons double-click? Very annoying and it has happened to both me and my buddy. He said it was a pain in the ass dealing with Logitech to get them to fix it which is why I haven't opened an RMA.


----------



## deepor

Tom Brohanks said:


> Anyone else have one of these and the side mouse buttons double-click? Very annoying and it has happened to both me and my buddy. He said it was a pain in the ass dealing with Logitech to get them to fix it which is why I haven't opened an RMA.


The right mouse button developed issues for me. To fix that, I opened the mouse and oiled all switches.


----------



## ithehappy

Is there a G-PRO HERO (wired) owners thread or something like that? This seems to be for the 3366 one. I have a few queries.


----------



## Melan

Nope, there isn't. Might as well make one or ask here. Tbh, 3366 G Pro is done for now.


----------



## ithehappy

Melan said:


> Nope, there isn't. Might as well make one or ask here. Tbh, 3366 G Pro is done for now.


What you mean by done for now? Logi has stopped making them or what?

Anyway, question is, what software you guys use for the G Pro software, G HUB or the LGS? I am using LGS after seeing a few comments that G HUB is bad and all, but with LGS when I am using the On-board memory (use profiles stored on the mouse) mode, no matter what, after a system reboot the mouse LED resets to default. I have to open LGS manually, go into the LED section to load my customised LED settings. Its somehow not being able to load the settings to the mouse. I tired the other option, Automatic Game Detection (use profiles set on computer) mode and that actually is able to keep my customised settings on the mouse post a system reboot.

I also tried the G HUB before I tried LGS, and I think with G HUB there was no such problem like this. So just would like to know, which one you use? I don't like to meddle with the software at all, as I set my DPI and LED settings for once and be done with it. So I would like to store everything on the mouse properly, so that even without the software it loads my settings properly.

By the way, I have the HERO G-Pro, not 3366 one, just making it clear once more.


----------



## Melan

ithehappy said:


> What you mean by done for now? Logi has stopped making them or what?


Yup. And by the looks of it, Logi is done with Pixart as well.


----------



## deepor

@ithehappy: I don't quite remember and can't check how the software works right now because I do not have it installed at the moment. I assume it was possible to create several profiles so that you can switch between them with one of the buttons. Perhaps that's what you did, and there's more than one profile defined and the profile with the LED colors you want is not the one that's used as default by the mouse?


----------



## sk4

ithehappy said:


> What you mean by done for now? Logi has stopped making them or what?
> 
> Anyway, question is, what software you guys use for the G Pro software, G HUB or the LGS? I am using LGS after seeing a few comments that G HUB is bad and all, but with LGS when I am using the On-board memory (use profiles stored on the mouse) mode, no matter what, after a system reboot the mouse LED resets to default. I have to open LGS manually, go into the LED section to load my customised LED settings. Its somehow not being able to load the settings to the mouse. I tired the other option, Automatic Game Detection (use profiles set on computer) mode and that actually is able to keep my customised settings on the mouse post a system reboot.
> 
> I also tried the G HUB before I tried LGS, and I think with G HUB there was no such problem like this. So just would like to know, which one you use? I don't like to meddle with the software at all, as I set my DPI and LED settings for once and be done with it. So I would like to store everything on the mouse properly, so that even without the software it loads my settings properly.
> 
> By the way, I have the HERO G-Pro, not 3366 one, just making it clear once more.


Hi, how do you feel that mouse? G pro hero.
I don't seen many people who are using the gpro hero, I have one and I would like to know how do you feel. Because personally, I think it's kind of weird, it feels smooth and I like it, but I have a problem with aim, I feel that sometimes it makes me innacuracy, I also have the g203 and this one is pretty good, I have good aim with the g203, but with the gpro hero sometimes I feel strange my aim, it makes me sometimes inacuraccy. 
But I want to know your opinion about if you feel it like that or not.

Sorry for my english.


----------



## gunit2004

sk4 said:


> Hi, how do you feel that mouse? G pro hero.
> I don't seen many people who are using the gpro hero, I have one and I would like to know how do you feel. Because personally, I think it's kind of weird, it feels smooth and I like it, but I have a problem with aim, I feel that sometimes it makes me innacuracy, I also have the g203 and this one is pretty good, I have good aim with the g203, but with the gpro hero sometimes I feel strange my aim, it makes me sometimes inacuraccy.
> But I want to know your opinion about if you feel it like that or not.
> 
> Sorry for my english.


I feel it.

I have all 3 versions.

G Pro Regular - 3366 sensor
G Pro Hero - Hero sensor
G203 - Mercury sensor

On a Coolermaster MP510 pad (a pad I think is quite picky about what mice you use with it) did not work well for me on the G Pro Regular & Hero at all.

Regular G Pro LOD seemed way too low for some reason... always losing tracking.

G Pro Hero LOD seems way too high (always getting mouse movement when I don't want it)

G203 seems like the perfect balance of the two and works well on the MP510. Regular/Hero are unplayable for me... at least on this pad.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Yes hero has problems detecting "3D" types of surfaces like hard pads or pads with texture and depth like the GTFX and MP510 which have "valleys". I made a couple posts about this saying to message logitech support to put in a lift off distance option of low medium high etc

*edit* The HERO is best suited for standard cloth surfaces


----------



## sk4

gunit2004 said:


> I feel it.
> 
> I have all 3 versions.
> 
> G Pro Regular - 3366 sensor
> G Pro Hero - Hero sensor
> G203 - Mercury sensor
> 
> On a Coolermaster MP510 pad (a pad I think is quite picky about what mice you use with it) did not work well for me on the G Pro Regular & Hero at all.
> 
> Regular G Pro LOD seemed way too low for some reason... always losing tracking.
> 
> G Pro Hero LOD seems way too high (always getting mouse movement when I don't want it)
> 
> G203 seems like the perfect balance of the two and works well on the MP510. Regular/Hero are unplayable for me... at least on this pad.


Thanks, I have the same mice.
I also tried to use that mousepad 510 and I did not like it, it feels like the mice had spinout. 

I use a normal cloth mousepad, the one that gives me more consistency is the g203. the hero sensor ingame I still feel weird. The g203 works well on any surface and is more consistent.
But I had my doubts with the gpro hero if the people feel that it is a good mouse or if the sensor is good. It's probably good and it's more focused for wireless mice. And I wanted to know opinions about the gpro hero wired, since on the internet there are not many comments about that mouse.


----------



## Conditioned

sk4 said:


> Hi, how do you feel that mouse? G pro hero.
> I don't seen many people who are using the gpro hero, I have one and I would like to know how do you feel. Because personally, I think it's kind of weird, it feels smooth and I like it, but I have a problem with aim, I feel that sometimes it makes me innacuracy, I also have the g203 and this one is pretty good, I have good aim with the g203, but with the gpro hero sometimes I feel strange my aim, it makes me sometimes inacuraccy.
> But I want to know your opinion about if you feel it like that or not.
> 
> Sorry for my english.


Yes, yes yes. I' so glad someone else mentioned it, I thought I was going crazy! Yes, the lift of distance on the G-Pro is totally off which affects tracking!

Just got the Odin, the sensor immediately felt sooo much better.


----------



## Elrick

Conditioned said:


> Just got the Odin, the sensor immediately felt sooo much better.



Just imagine, it's their very first release of this model.

They could only get better over time and future releases here. Then again they could stuff it up when changing subcontractors to make any future mice as well.

It has happened with multiple Mouse Retailers/Makers these days. At least Logitech sticks with the same company when it comes to their product line.....


----------



## ithehappy

sk4 said:


> Hi, how do you feel that mouse? G pro hero.
> I don't seen many people who are using the gpro hero, I have one and I would like to know how do you feel. Because personally, I think it's kind of weird, it feels smooth and I like it, but I have a problem with aim, I feel that sometimes it makes me innacuracy, I also have the g203 and this one is pretty good, I have good aim with the g203, but with the gpro hero sometimes I feel strange my aim, it makes me sometimes inacuraccy.
> But I want to know your opinion about if you feel it like that or not.
> 
> Sorry for my english.


Sorry for extremely late reply but as I have been using the mouse for just over a month now, I can say, this is the best mouse I have ever used, hands down. The shape, size, weight, all feel like a perfect balance. I obviously would have preferred a more right hand favouring shape but this is just good enough. Only the stock skates are pretty bad, should change it. The buttons are fantastic, soft, yet there is a crisp feedback, really can't put it in words.

Now I can't say anything about the sensor's performance, I am plain dumb. I am a CS Go and CSS player, and in neither of these games I have found my aim to be any worse, or inconsistent for the matter. If anything it has improved, compared to my previous Roccat KPM that is. The sensor feels snappier than the 3310 the KPM had that's all I can say. Maybe its a poor sensor compared to the 3360/3366, really can't say on that. I use this on my almost five year old Roccat Hiro 3D mat by the way (which needs a change really fast LoL and I myself am looking to purchase the MP510) and I am not noticing any LoD related problems at all. Yes, I don't lift my mouse much while gaming, if at all, but I just tested a bit after reading the above comments, and I didn't see any high LoD problems, in fact the cursor didn't even move no matter how hard I tried. Maybe because of the mouse pad, can't really say.

In any case, I will give this mouse a flying 4.8/5 rating. Obviously durability matters and I will keep an eye on that and change the rating accordingly in future, if the need occurs. I really don't know why this mouse isn't popular. That disgusting G403 is so famous and all, yet that is meant for dinosaurs, while this will actually fit the normal human hands, not sure!


----------



## Vlada011

Logitech launch G903 and G703 with Hero 16K Sensors.
Logitech G900/G903 are best mice from 2016. 
Now I could say for G903 with Hero 16K is probably perfection.
If I only see discount I will clean to be as new and left mine G900 for backup and use G903 Hero 16K.
I will never again allow as before 2-3 years when mine G700 was old and nothing interest was available until G900 show up.
Suddenly after him they had 2-3 very interesting models. 
I was very suspicious to design of G900, it's to complicate and I thought that can't be sturdy mouse, only complicate and expensive for people who don't care for money. I never mad bigger mistake, every part of him work and serve properly, only miss little more weight available on G903, but G900 now could be found on serious discount and even with previous sensor no better choice except Wireless G Pro maybe and G903.
But G903 vs Wireless Pro G both with Hero sensors. I would use rather G903, fast scroll is not optional, that's must have.
And they could remove him in future and because of that I want good mouse next 10 years.


----------



## sk4

ithehappy said:


> Sorry for extremely late reply but as I have been using the mouse for just over a month now, I can say, this is the best mouse I have ever used, hands down. The shape, size, weight, all feel like a perfect balance. I obviously would have preferred a more right hand favouring shape but this is just good enough. Only the stock skates are pretty bad, should change it. The buttons are fantastic, soft, yet there is a crisp feedback, really can't put it in words.
> 
> Now I can't say anything about the sensor's performance, I am plain dumb. I am a CS Go and CSS player, and in neither of these games I have found my aim to be any worse, or inconsistent for the matter. If anything it has improved, compared to my previous Roccat KPM that is. The sensor feels snappier than the 3310 the KPM had that's all I can say. Maybe its a poor sensor compared to the 3360/3366, really can't say on that. I use this on my almost five year old Roccat Hiro 3D mat by the way (which needs a change really fast LoL and I myself am looking to purchase the MP510) and I am not noticing any LoD related problems at all. Yes, I don't lift my mouse much while gaming, if at all, but I just tested a bit after reading the above comments, and I didn't see any high LoD problems, in fact the cursor didn't even move no matter how hard I tried. Maybe because of the mouse pad, can't really say.
> 
> In any case, I will give this mouse a flying 4.8/5 rating. Obviously durability matters and I will keep an eye on that and change the rating accordingly in future, if the need occurs. I really don't know why this mouse isn't popular. That disgusting G403 is so famous and all, yet that is meant for dinosaurs, while this will actually fit the normal human hands, not sure!


I do not know man. Every time I try the gpro hero wired it feels weird in the csgo and it is the game that I play. 
Every time I try it, it does not convince me. I do not know if they are skates but I think not (I do not change it because it is difficult to get here) and I already try another gpro hero wired and I feel the same.

I feel that I am imprecise, I also like the clicks are soft, and the movement is also smooth, but I do not know why I feel I am imprecise, I feel that sometimes I slip. With the g203, I feel more secure. Also try the g403 and it is also accurate, but I don't use it much because I can not move the mouse with ease, but I feel precision.
I'm almost always testing both mice, I have both connected. For example, I start with the gpro hero wired, and after playing for a while, I do not hit the target as I would like. So I change to the g203 and there I feel that if I'm doing much better, I hit the target and I can flick good. I have tried several times that, play with the gpro hero and end up changing to g203.
I like how the gpro hero wired feels, but when I play that happens to me, I do not feel consistent.
I also did the test in those web flash and I feel that the cursor of the gpro hero moves too much. I do better with the gpro 3366 and the g203, I always get better punctuation with both mice than the hero.

I came from a g100s and this mouse I can say is very good, it was pretty good while I used it. I've been looking for the replacement, but I do not know. Is that the shape of the new logitech are different, are not the same as the g100s, the new gpro or g203 have a little more curves and sometimes I get cramps in my little finger. But the g203 is responding well.


----------



## djhardcut

What wheel encoder is installed in the new pro hero?


----------



## sprite08

gpro hero wired (69$) and G403 hero (59$) ..sensor =>I feel different. Why are there different sensor ?


----------



## e4stw00t

sprite08 said:


> gpro hero wired (69$) and G403 hero (59$) ..sensor =>I feel different. Why are there different sensor ?


Both use the same sensor - but outside of it they have little in common, so your perception comes down to distinct different shape and weight.


----------



## r0ach

e4stw00t said:


> Both use the same sensor - but outside of it they have little in common, so your perception comes down to distinct different shape and weight.


Nah. The G403 with the 3366 felt VASTLY different and much better than the G Pro with 3366. The G Pro with 3366 felt much slower and less responsive for some reason, which makes no sense seeing as how it's a smaller, lightweight mouse, so it should have felt faster if anything. I'm not sure if it was due to hardware or firmware differences, but the two mice felt nothing alike.

I have a G Pro Hero 16k but not the G403 Hero 16k, so I can't comment on those two. As for comparing the G Pro 3366 vs G Pro Hero 16k, the G Pro with 3366 felt like junk to me so the G Pro Hero 16k wins that easily. TLDR: sensor alone isn't a very good indicator of anything since they seem to massively change other parts of the hardware or firmware for no reason making the mice not feel similar at all.


----------



## qsxcv

you said that in the other thread too


r0ach said:


> I have a G502 and G403 wireless. The 3366 in both of those mice feel similar, while the G pro sensor felt absolutely nothing like the other two and controlled like a slug.


did you ever post about this before seeing my thread? i'll be impressed if you did as in that case your perception would not be biased by knowledge of these measurable differences.


----------



## r0ach

qsxcv said:


> did you ever post about this before seeing my thread? i'll be impressed if you did as in that case your perception would not be biased by knowledge of these measurable differences.


Probably. I've used bulky and heavy mice like the G502 with 3366 for a decent duration just because I liked how the 3366 tracked at the time. Bought the G Pro with 3366 the second it came out and used it for all of five minutes because it was terrible compared to a normal 3366 at 800 DPI, so I probably posted about it somewhere on here. 

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to notice mouse differences like that. Anyone should be able to notice. Where it requires a professional is trying to quantify what's better between things like legacy BIOS vs UEFI for mouse movement, HDMI vs displayport, etc. Yea, the Blurbusters guy said HDMI is better, but claimed the difference between the two should be impercetible, but that's definitely not my experience. The particular cables + different monitors I've tried and other various factors all play a part, but in my experience, on every monitor I've tested displayport seemed to give this inferior, more floaty cursor movemenet than HDMI I didn't like and also seemed to have higher latency.

It's a complex issue since I have like 4 HDMI cables in front of me and out of those I only like one cable (the thickest one go figure) with the others giving worse cursor movement. So things like the cables themselves also play a huge part. DVI seems like it was massively shielded with two chokes on each end, and HDMI and displayport seem like they have barely any shielding on them in comparison. I'm currently trying to figure out who makes the best HDMI cable that isn't some type of $100+ ripoff. 

I think both HDMI and displayport likely lack shielding in general for standard consumer crap versions. The internal cables can even leak onto themselves. Nevermind the external factors. After reading the stupid 'electromagnetism' posts on this thread I've tested what happens when wrapping mouse cords around speaker magnets and things like that, and the only side effect I saw was dulled down and less responsive cursor movement and not even cursor skipping or anything, so having a poorly shielded HDMI or mouse cable probably does cause reduced responsiveness (but not the prime mover of the universe with Windows and BIOS settings having 0 effect as they claim).


----------



## sprite08

e4stw00t said:


> Both use the same sensor - but outside of it they have little in common, so your perception comes down to distinct different shape and weight.


In the picture ...you can see that.. they use different lenses. g102 203 (same lens, mercury sensor) 305 304 603, mx518 hero and pro wired use the same sensor. they are all different. All of them are different from the rest included g502, 403, 703 604 and pro wireless (hero). Sorry for my bad English


----------



## cdcd

Lenses are different since some use internal illumination and others external illumination.


----------



## sprite08

cdcd said:


> Lenses are different since some use internal illumination and others external illumination.


OH! Thank u ..I understand


----------

